# FLAKE SALE



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 
































http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## tko_818

do u have any purple homie?


----------



## DETONATER

Check your PM  Here is a sample


----------



## SkysDaLimit

*PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!! 

CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010*


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 15 2010, 01:27 AM~17496327
> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## rick383

is that the only green you got take pay pal?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 14 2010, 11:27 PM~17496327
> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOWDDD DAMMMM :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 78monte85riviera

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 8 2010, 12:23 AM~17425286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lemme know on that midnight blue if u got it in mini thanks


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 15 2010, 07:11 AM~17497327
> *is that the only green you got take pay pal?
> *


Yes for now, but I can SPECIAL ORDER on 1 lbs and above?? What ya lookin for?? And yes I have Paypal.. THX! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@May 15 2010, 01:59 PM~17499256
> *lemme know on that midnight blue if u got it in mini thanks
> *


Hey Thx, I replied to your PM  Yes, and .008 is Micro


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 15 2010, 01:15 PM~17499057
> *GOWDDD DAMMMM :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


YA! no shit, That is going to look wicked! Love it... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

damm that flake looks good, 
not like the kind i bought from a lady at a car show, shit faded when i poured it into the intercoat clear.
in stead of blue flake i had blue intercoat clear


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2010, 05:46 PM~17500786
> *Hey Thx, I replied to your PM    Yes, and .008 is Micro
> *


any smaller?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 15 2010, 09:16 PM~17501857
> *any smaller?
> *


Not in stock but I can get it..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2010, 08:50 PM~17502113
> *Not in stock but I can get it..
> *


price?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 15 2010, 10:01 PM~17502203
> *price?
> *


Special orders are 1lb and up starting $50.00

For what I have in stock starts at $25 per 8oz's

What blue would you like? Light or Dark?


----------



## DETONATER

> damm that flake looks good,
> not like the kind i bought from a lady at a car show, shit faded when i poured it into the intercoat clear.
> in stead of blue flake i had blue intercoat clear
> [/quote
> 
> Ouch, Here is a shot of a 69 skirt used as a test pannel.


----------



## DeeLoc

Detonator PM me a color list if you would.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 15 2010, 11:04 PM~17502908
> *Detonator PM me a color list if you would.
> *


Let me work on it, I'll get back at you. Thx..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 16 2010, 12:04 AM~17502908
> *Detonator PM me a color list if you would.
> *


x2


----------



## LENETOWNTX

I want some of that bling


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> damm that flake looks good,
> not like the kind i bought from a lady at a car show, shit faded when i poured it into the intercoat clear.
> in stead of blue flake i had blue intercoat clear
> [/quote
> 
> Ouch, Here is a shot of a 69 skirt used as a test pannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> pmme a color list and price list, lookin at gettin some flake
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17502619
> *Special orders are 1lb and up starting $50.00
> 
> For what I have in stock starts at $25 per 8oz's
> 
> What blue would you like? Light or Dark?
> *


dark


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 16 2010, 06:48 PM~17508773
> *dark
> *


Ok, How much would you like and will that be paypal or Postal money order?


----------



## DETONATER

I will be in Los tomorrow picking up some orders, If there is a size and color you want for sure, I can probably make it happen. Has to be 1Lb increments


















Let me know wht (#) and size "Mini" "Regular""large""Jumbo" $50 per pound $5 shipping per pound, to any Lower 48 States


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2010, 11:18 PM~17503032
> *x2
> *


any golds


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 16 2010, 11:14 PM~17511807
> *any golds
> *


I have 1Lb of light gold, looks like 10k to me hok looks like 14k. The dark gold looks like 18k and I can pick up a pound of that tomorrow. What size and shade did you want?


----------



## CPT BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2010, 11:19 PM~17511843
> *I have 1Lb of light gold, looks like 10k to me hok looks like 14k. The dark gold looks like 18k and I can pick up a pound of that tomorrow. What size and shade did you want?
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 16 2010, 11:22 PM~17511862
> *:biggrin:
> *


What are you doing in here. Lol You should be putting the 5 together so we can roll out!


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2010, 11:23 PM~17511876
> *What are you doing in here. Lol You should be putting the 5 together so we can roll out!
> *



i am putting it together


----------



## Westcoastdon530

how much for a pound of that green.... lime green i mean :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17511880
> *i am putting it together
> *


Ya I know I snuck a pic before you picked it up... looks tight!


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17511895
> *Ya I know I snuck a pic before you picked it up... looks tight!
> *



thanks homie :thumbsup: that paul is something else


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17511892
> *how much for a pound of that green.... lime green i mean :biggrin:
> *



$50 + $5 for shipping, let me know I can pick it up tomorrow. just need to know what size you want


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2010, 11:19 PM~17511843
> *I have 1Lb of light gold, looks like 10k to me hok looks like 14k. The dark gold looks like 18k and I can pick up a pound of that tomorrow. What size and shade did you want?
> *


price on that PLZ


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 16 2010, 11:29 PM~17511924
> *price on that PLZ
> *


My bad homie. $50 + $5 US Postal $55 What size do you need?


----------



## Westcoastdon530

i want something in the middle its going on a 20" bike and i dont want something to big but not to small


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 16 2010, 11:34 PM~17511957
> *i want something in the middle its going on a 20" bike and i dont want something to big but not to small
> *


.008 or .015 thats micro and medium either or will work it's up to you.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2010, 12:48 AM~17512044
> *.008 or .015 thats micro and medium either or will work it's up to you.
> *


I'd go micro


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 15 2010, 05:27 PM~17496327
> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 which flake and what size? looks bananas... :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 17 2010, 03:16 AM~17512639
> *which flake and what size? looks bananas...  :thumbsup:
> *


.040 Medium Jumbo Silver, BLING BLING !


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

:0


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2010, 11:25 PM~17522427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the same size as 
house of color 
SILVER FLAKE 1/64 F-15 ?


----------



## DETONATER

This one here is the exact same, .015. The .040 is a Jumbo Flake  



> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2010, 09:25 PM~17522440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Question, For some of you not doing full flake jobs would it help out if I have 4oz jars available for you? If so PM me what colors and sizes. I'll see how to make it happen for you.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2010, 07:38 PM~17567033
> *Question, For some of you not doing full flake jobs would it help out if I have 4oz jars available for you? If so PM me what colors and sizes. I'll see how to make it happen for you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

Some 4 oz Jars ready for ya.  Bigshod picked up his first order today and that will be shipped out monday. Thanks Homie!


----------



## bigshod

Oh shit!!!! :wow:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

ill hit you up formy up and comming project.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 23 2010, 02:34 PM~17578478
> *  ill hit you up formy up and comming project.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

whats the price shipped for a 4oz jar silver .15

what color abalone do u have..?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 23 2010, 05:04 PM~17579246
> *whats the price shipped for a 4oz jar silver .15
> 
> what color abalone do u have..?
> *


4oz shipped is $17.50 hit me on a Pm for what color you would like. What I have in stock is what is listed on this post for now.. Thx


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 23 2010, 04:04 PM~17579246
> *whats the price shipped for a 4oz jar silver .15
> 
> what color abalone do u have..?
> *


He hooks it up c-dro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 15 2010, 09:16 PM~17501857
> *any smaller?
> *


x2


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17581354
> *x2
> *


Yes sir..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 07:55 PM~17581354
> *x2
> *


Wuts up mac .. Flake it out !!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 23 2010, 08:19 PM~17580840
> *He hooks it up c-dro
> *


I think im gonna get the full pound I got a few jobs lined up...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 24 2010, 08:19 AM~17585806
> *I think im gonna get the full pound I got a few jobs lined up...
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13

need some GOLDEN ORANGE flake lmk


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 23 2010, 08:19 PM~17580840
> *I likes da cawk c-dro
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@May 24 2010, 03:37 PM~17590028
> *
> *


if anybody can fuck up a thread ....it had to be u :uh:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 24 2010, 07:28 PM~17592049
> *if anybody can fuck up a thread ....it had to be u :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bigshod

Let me know wht (#) and size "Mini" "Regular""large""Jumbo" $50 per pound $5 shipping per pound, to any Lower 48 States


----------



## regalman85

:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@May 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17593458
> *:happysad:
> *


so regalman85, when you wanna get in on this flake? :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2010, 09:49 PM~17594199
> *so regalman85, when you wanna get in on this flake?  :biggrin:
> *


Whenever the homie PI is ready to paint up my dash..!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@May 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17594962
> *Whenever the homie PI is ready to paint up my dash..!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@May 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17594962
> *Whenever the homie PI is ready to paint up my dash..!!!  :biggrin:
> *


u know the phrase... money talks..... well you know the rest... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:0


----------



## C-ROW

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

to the top

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 25 2010, 06:28 PM~17602861
> *
> *


Wuz up Spankz, Are you next in line to get flaked out :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2010, 08:17 PM~17604259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bigshod, I haven't heard from you today... You must be playing in da Flakes. . . :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Sprinkle Sprinkle little star how I want some FLAKE on my car! HahaHaha .Lol 

I must have to much time on my hands... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 26 2010, 07:07 PM~17615868
> *Sprinkle Sprinkle little star how I want some FLAKE on my car! HahaHaha .Lol
> 
> I must have to much time on my hands...    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 26 2010, 08:24 PM~17616103
> *:sprint:
> *



:sprint: WORD!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Got them deals crackin, Thanks to those who have purchased..


----------



## C-ROW

got my flakes in today :thumbsup: 

thanks bro hell of a deal


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@May 27 2010, 06:20 PM~17626548
> *got my flakes in today    :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks bro    hell of a deal
> *


Word up homie, Glad to have been able to help a brother out...!! :thumbsup: 


 Who's Next


----------



## bigshod

got it ... :h5: theres sum colors in there that i want more of , but i dont know the name
but i got it and its just wut i wanted


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2010, 09:27 PM~17522468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bigshod, I gave you a sample of this.. haha It's sick as fuck huh.. blue green jewel shift... .008


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

4 ounce Jars starting at $17.50


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2010, 07:55 PM~17628028
> *Bigshod, I gave you a sample of this.. haha It's sick as fuck huh.. blue green jewel shift... .008
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 28 2010, 05:53 PM~17636100
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Putting that flake to work yet?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 28 2010, 08:45 PM~17637592
> *Putting that flake to work yet?
> *


next week :biggrin: need to get sum intercoat :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17637599
> *next week :biggrin: need to get sum intercoat :happysad:
> *


Right on, post it up here when its done


----------



## BIG MARC

Do you sell anything smaller than the 4oz jars in micro?I'm interested in the ice,lime,emerald,moss & hunter greens.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 28 2010, 11:15 PM~17638181
> *Do you sell anything smaller than the 4oz jars in micro?I'm interested in the ice,lime,emerald,moss & hunter greens.
> *


At the time I don't but I'm willing to see how I can help you out. check your PM


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 1ofakindpaint

Hey homie I need a pound of the bling bling pm info thanks


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@May 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17645135
> *Hey homie I need a pound of the bling bling pm info thanks
> *


Check your PM thx :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED

how much is a pound of standard size flake in just regular red, and also in mini.


----------



## bigshod

:420:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 28 2010, 10:31 AM~17632697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED SOME OF THAT :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 30 2010, 01:40 AM~17645551
> *how much is a pound of standard size flake in just regular red, and also in mini.
> *


TODAY $55 Shipped :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@May 30 2010, 01:54 AM~17645582
> *I NEED SOME OF THAT :wow:
> *


Whats crackin then  Were almost neighbors. lol


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@May 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17645135
> *Hey homie I need a pound of the bling bling pm info thanks
> *



The next proud owner of that super fresh bling bling JUMBO flake!!! 

Thank you for your purchase!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 30 2010, 10:39 AM~17647136
> *The next proud owner of that super fresh bling bling JUMBO flake!!!
> 
> Thank you for your purchase!
> *


 :run:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 30 2010, 12:07 PM~17647253
> *:run:
> *



Party over here, Party over hare .lol 

:run: :run: :run: :420: :wave:  uffin: :run: :420: uffin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 30 2010, 02:44 AM~17645659
> *Whats crackin then   Were almost neighbors. lol
> *


4 SHO I'L HIT HIT YOU UP ON THAT uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@May 30 2010, 02:14 PM~17647776
> *4 SHO I'L HIT HIT YOU UP ON THAT  uffin:
> *


Let the club know It's official, you got the hook up......Line them up lets get-um blinged out


----------



## EliseoArteaga

Hey let me get ur email or sumting to get up wit u wenever I flake my Lincoln
:werd:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by EliseoArteaga_@May 30 2010, 07:12 PM~17649155
> *Hey let me get ur email or sumting to get up wit u wenever I flake my Lincoln
> :werd:
> *


Just click the two arrow button on the top right of your post and send me a PM when your ready.  

What flake do you want?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2010, 11:25 PM~17522440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some , pm me info homie :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@May 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17649566
> *i need some  , pm me info homie  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@May 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17649566
> *i need some  , pm me info homie  :biggrin:
> *


The next proud owner of some BLING BLING .015 silver flake.. Thanks Homie!! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

Yall missing out on these deals... Son! Get dat Paypal in line and get at the Bandit! 
:guns: 







:guns:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17650700
> *Yall missing out on these deals... Son! Get dat Paypal in line and get at the Bandit!
> :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 31 2010, 08:48 AM~17652902
> *:uh:
> *


I was having fun with the art work last night, thought it looked crazy funny..


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 shipped / 4oz Jars at $17.50 shipped Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 28 2010, 11:15 PM~17638181
> *Do you sell anything smaller than the 4oz jars in micro?I'm interested in the ice,lime,emerald,moss & hunter greens.
> *


Introducing the next proud owner of five colors, Thanks Big Marc!  

4oz Colors @ $17.50 shipped


----------



## DETONATER

> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 31 2010, 08:59 AM~17653469
> *I was having fun with the art work last night, thought it looked crazy funny..
> *


 :run:


----------



## cutebratt04




----------



## regalman85

*OH SHES JEALOUS..!!!*


----------



## Big Rich

flake worked out real good bro,,we just shot it right now,,thanks for the hook up bro,,will hit you up soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## pi4short

soon..!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 31 2010, 05:18 PM~17656596
> *Introducing the next proud owner of five colors, Thanks Big Marc!
> 
> 4oz Colors @ $17.50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the biz bro...Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## DETONATER

In stock, Micro, Regular, Jumbo, $55.00 For 1 pound


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 2 2010, 02:39 PM~17676756
> *In stock, Micro, Regular, Jumbo, Super Jumbo $55.00 For 1 pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! :wow: AY THATS FOR ARTS CRAFT :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 2 2010, 04:38 PM~17677856
> *DAMN! :wow:  AY THATS FOR ARTS CRAFT  :cheesy:
> *


AY your wrong... do your home work first.  

http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/candyflake.htm


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17635447
> *$17.50 SHIPPED 4oz Jars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17680472
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Wud up son!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 2 2010, 08:12 PM~17680483
> *Wud up son!
> *


chillin....found out that my homie is opening up a paint shop, so now i can get that clear for these flakes :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17680520
> *chillin....found out that my homie is opening up a paint shop, so now i can get that clear for these flakes :cheesy:
> *


Hell ya thats cool...


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 2 2010, 08:16 PM~17680531
> *Hell ya thats cool...
> *


yup...so will be getting more flake soon


----------



## GABINO

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 2 2010, 10:09 PM~17681220
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Your gonna be next to get the hook up! :yes: Just got off the phone with your homie...


----------



## DeeLoc

Imma get some off of you...maybe pick it up. Planning a trip to do some work in the O.C. in a few.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 3 2010, 12:09 AM~17682374
> *Imma get some off of you...maybe pick it up. Planning a trip to do some work in the O.C. in a few.
> *


Get at me with color and size, so I can make sure I have what you need..


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 shipped / 4oz Jars at $17.50 shipped Paypal or US Postal money order.....Your comments and PM's hit my cell. I'll respond quick unless I'm not home Thank You ! :biggrin: 


















































Your comments and PM's hit my cell. I'll respond quick unless I'm not home :biggrin:


----------



## low84cutlass

shit...that super jumbo flake,u might just have to hand throw that fake in ur paint job.lol....i would love to shoot my truck in that,just dont know how i would get in on there.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

x2 
that huge falke looks great, and how would u be able to shoot it?
any info on how to lay down huge jumbo flake
? ??


----------



## baggedout81

:dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

one of my favorite pics i found in another topic


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17688690
> *one of my favorite pics i found in another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 3 2010, 05:24 PM~17688619
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AND $55 DOLLARS :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

Vanderslice was the first with a stucco gun


----------



## GALLO 59

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17425286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


light blue, regular flake. how much would i need for a 65 impala?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jun 3 2010, 09:18 PM~17690819
> *light blue, regular flake. how much would i need for a 65 impala?
> *


Check your PM


----------



## DETONATER

Just putting it out there... This is my project... hope to have it painted soon.. Ha I got the FLAKE..


----------



## hi_ryder

never dumped flake on. just a coat of clear and start sprinklin?


----------



## DeeLoc

that's pretty much the principle of the flakebuster gun...it shoots the flake out dry onto a wet coat of clear


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 3 2010, 03:25 AM~17682598
> *Get at me with color and size, so I can make sure I have what you need..
> *


So many choices....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 3 2010, 11:43 PM~17692579
> *So many choices....
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 shipped / 4oz Jars at $17.50 shipped Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## DETONATER

$17.50 SHIPPED 4oz Jars


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## deesta




----------



## ghettodreams

thanks homie . i got my pound 2 day . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Quote=ghettodreams,Jun 4 2010, 05:04 PM~17698417]
thanks homie . i got my pound 2 day . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thank you for the biz.


----------



## BIG MARC

Nice meeting up with you today and doing business homie!I appreciate everything and for wanting to care of me.Good business man here and good product.


I was about to pay more for flake and it was only 1/2oz and I got it cheaper same quality for 5x the amount!!!Thanks again.I will post pics when it gets laid down...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 4 2010, 12:40 AM~17688730
> *AND $55 DOLLARS  :biggrin:
> *


please more info on that pistola, do u sell those to?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 4 2010, 11:05 PM~17699392
> *please more info on that pistola, do u sell those to?
> *


it's a stucco gun. Harbor Freight sells them cheap as fuck and they do pretty good.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

I got my flake too thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 5 2010, 03:41 AM~17699618
> *it's a stucco gun. Harbor Freight sells them cheap as fuck and they do pretty good.
> *


you shoot the flake wet or dry?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 5 2010, 12:37 AM~17700085
> *you shoot the flake wet or dry?
> *


wet


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 4 2010, 08:00 PM~17699348
> *Nice meeting up with you today and doing business homie!I appreciate everything and for wanting to take care of me.Good business man here and good product.
> I was about to pay more for flake and it was only 1/2oz and I got it cheaper same quality for 5x the amount!!!Thanks again.I will post pics when it gets laid down...
> *


Thank you, and it was my pleasure to hook it up! Who's NEXT.......!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17699618
> *it's a stucco gun. Harbor Freight sells them cheap as fuck and they do pretty good.
> *


Thanks For the help in here, I might just stock those also just to save someone the trip.. "Delivered with FLAKE" lol ... 

Airborne, Thanks for what you do! ! I Support our troops!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 4 2010, 08:57 PM~17699720
> *I got my flake too thanks
> *


Rock on.. Let me know when you need anything..


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 5 2010, 04:48 AM~17700196
> *wet
> *


thanks man, i will look into 1 soon and soon as get that gun i will lookin at purchasing some of that jumbo flake.


----------



## LOWASME

I'll take some Red Flake for $25.00 shipped! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## WUTITDU

Do you have a pic. of the golden orange in the jar?Trying to get a better idea.Thx


----------



## DETONATER

Golden Orange .015


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 5 2010, 02:30 AM~17700889
> *Thanks For the help in here, I might just stock those also just to save someone the trip.. "Delivered with FLAKE" lol ...
> 
> Airborne, Thanks for what you do!  !  I Support our troops!
> *


no sweat, that's what lowriding is about. I am all about helping when I know something.

and thank you, I love my job bro.

That wouldn't be a bad idea for people who buy bulk, I mean if someone is spraying flake that big they are going to grab a shit load of it!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17708871
> *no sweat, that's what lowriding is about. I am all about helping when I know something.
> 
> and thank you, I love my job bro.
> 
> That wouldn't be a bad idea for people who buy bulk, I mean if someone is spraying flake that big they are going to grab a shit load of it!
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 6 2010, 01:33 PM~17709444
> *
> *


What's cracking. I'm just here at 1610 w highland pending a goodtimes hop after the san bernardino show. Damn its hot out here.


----------



## WUTITDU

All take a jar of the golden orange and a jar of the root beer brown :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Jun 6 2010, 04:58 PM~17710623
> *All take a jar of the golden orange and a jar of the root beer brown :0
> *


Thanks for the purchase, Post up your pic's here when your done..


----------



## KABEL




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jun 7 2010, 03:56 PM~17719593
> *
> *


wud it do homie,


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 27 2010, 08:22 PM~17627728
> *got it ... :h5:  theres sum colors in there that i want more of , but i dont know the name
> but i got it and its just wut i wanted
> *


Be sure to post up some pics when your done painting.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

UPDATE: 4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal[/B]


----------



## bigshod

u got any golden orange .004 i need some :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 8 2010, 07:26 PM~17732099
> *u got any golden orange .004 i need some :biggrin:
> *


I can get it.. how soon do you need it?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 8 2010, 06:35 PM~17732193
> *I can get it.. how soon do you need it?
> *


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 9 2010, 10:06 AM~17737896
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


got my clear today  now just need to finish the body work on this project to show sum flake :0


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 9 2010, 01:50 PM~17739291
> *got my clear today   now just need to finish the body work on this project to show sum flake :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 9 2010, 02:46 PM~17740524
> *:0
> *


----------



## C-ROW

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 8 2010, 06:20 PM~17730930
> *UPDATE: 4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :0 

bad ass deals


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Jun 9 2010, 07:16 PM~17742626
> *:0
> 
> bad ass deals
> *


Whats poppin C-Row... Thx


----------



## DETONATER

Just a heads up. This in my homies shop out here in Riverside..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 9 2010, 06:52 PM~17742980
> *Just a heads up. This in my homies shop out here in Riverside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## freddy915

SUP HOMIE IM INTRESTED IN THE FLAKE SALE U GOT GOING HIT ME UP WITH A PM TO GET THE PAY PAL GOING.....


----------



## DETONATER

*Questioning the quality of the product? TRUST, The same product as the competition.
Brought to you by a rider not a retail company, Thats why there's a savings.  

For the candy experts, Silver samples available upon request "seeing is believing" I understand.  

Jump out your comfort zone and save your customer money :biggrin: 

4oz Jars, $17.50ea 1 lb, $55.00ea :yes: Micro, Regular, Jumbo, Super Jumbo .008 .015 .040 .064

Don't be  TAKE THE DEAL

And for those who think it's a risk "You don't know who your dealing with online" I get it.. Just ask a risk taker.. 

Special Thanks goes out to,1ofakindpaint, 58 Del-pala 
BIG MARC, Big Rich, bigshod, C-ROW, El Frijolito, ghettodreams, SkysDaLimit, WUTITDU.. :h5: 

PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/SILVER008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/SILVER015.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/SILVER040.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/P1030965.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/CHART1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/CHART2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY 
<img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/FLAKE/update.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Thank you for checking out my page and add your name to the list.:wave: :wave: :wave: </span>*


----------



## BIG MARC

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjones

good shit and great buyers my buisness is coming soon


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Jun 10 2010, 12:23 AM~17746046
> *SUP HOMIE IM INTRESTED IN THE FLAKE SALE U GOT GOING HIT ME UP WITH A PM TO GET THE PAY PAL GOING.....
> *


Thanks homie, I look forward to doing more business with the club.. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 10 2010, 07:40 AM~17746142
> *Questioning the quality of the product? TRUST, The same product as the competition.
> Brought to you by a rider not a retail company, Thats why there's a savings.
> 
> For the candy experts, Silver samples available upon request "seeing is believing" I understand.
> 
> Jump out your comfort zone and save your customer money  :biggrin:
> 
> 4oz Jars, $17.50ea  1 lb, $55.00ea  :yes:  Micro, Regular, Jumbo,  Super Jumbo                      .008  .015  .040    .064
> 
> Don't  be  TAKE THE DEAL
> 
> And for those who think it's a risk "You don't know who your dealing with online" I get it.. Just ask a risk taker..
> 
> Special Thanks goes out to,1ofakindpaint, 58 Del-pala
> BIG MARC, Big Rich, bigshod, C-ROW, El Frijolito, ghettodreams, SkysDaLimit, WUTITDU.. :h5:
> 
> PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/SILVER008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/SILVER015.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/SILVER040.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/P1030965.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/CHART1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/CHART2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/FLAKE/update.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Thank you for checking out my page and add your name to the list.:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  </span>
> *


are you gonna be at the long beach car swapmeet this sunday?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 10 2010, 09:14 PM~17754796
> *are you gonna be at the long beach car swapmeet this sunday?
> *


No but I'll be out that way early next week. Shoot me your number on a pm


----------



## DETONATER

Whats Cracken SPIRIT 62..


----------



## capricesun

Thanks for the hook up on the flake. Fast and easy just the way I like it, Painless!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Jun 11 2010, 05:46 PM~17763091
> *Thanks for the hook up on the flake.  Fast and easy just the way I like it, Painless!
> *


Thanks Homie, check your PM :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU

Great flake , got it super fast.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Jun 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17764299
> *Great flake , got it super fast.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jun 10 2010, 07:57 PM~17753825
> *good shit  and great buyers  my buisness is coming soon
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Just an example of the Sand & Brown :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

That sand looks tight


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2010, 02:17 PM~17768752
> *That sand looks tight
> *


I like that combo also, very clean look..


So who's next in line? 

What I need to know:

1. The color you want
2. The size, Micro, Regular 
3. Your Payment Method "Paypal or Postal Money Order" 
4. Name and address & # 
5. If you have any questions.. 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 12 2010, 02:04 PM~17767841
> *Just an example of the Sand & Brown :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 15 2010, 03:15 PM~17499057
> *GOWDDD DAMMMM :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



X2 SUM BITCH. :0 THATS ALOT-A-FLAKE... :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jun 13 2010, 10:51 AM~17774150
> *X2  SUM BITCH. :0  THATS ALOT-A-FLAKE... :wow:
> *


BAMM! Thats how we roll.. .040 Jumbo :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

4oz Jars, $17.50ea 1 lb, $55.00ea :yes: Micro, Regular, Jumbo, Super Jumbo .008 .015 .040 .064

Don't be  TAKE THE DEAL



PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY [/size] 








Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal 








PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY 








Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal 








PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY 








Click the bottom link for 3 easy steps a gain access to Paypal 








PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDER, SHIPPED USPS WITH TRACKING 2-3 DAY


----------



## DETONATER

Whats crackin homies! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jun 13 2010, 10:51 AM~17774150
> *X2  SUM BITCH. :0  THATS ALOT-A-FLAKE... :wow:
> *


Thanks for your purchase today!!! come again :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:werd:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

*IMMA NEED SOME SUPER JUMBO THIS WEEK!!!! SEND ME THE PAYPAL INFO!!!*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 619lowrider

TTT 4 THE FABULOUS FLAKES


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17778590
> *TTT 4 THE FABULOUS FLAKES
> *


Thanks Homie... I'm here for us! Trying to do my part for the LowLows..


----------



## Windex

Can you post some more pics of the gunmetal flake?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 13 2010, 08:34 PM~17778249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 13 2010, 11:59 PM~17779342
> *Can you post some more pics of the gunmetal flake?
> *


Hey man, The gun metal is exactly what your looking for I checked out your project. It's hard to shoot because it reflects just like silver. Were you going to shoot micro or regular size? :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 14 2010, 07:46 AM~17780826
> *Hey man, The gun metal is exactly what your looking for I checked out your project. It's hard to shoot because it reflects just like silver. Were you going to shoot micro or regular size?    :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking micro, which ever gives a better effect


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Thanks for the flake!!!! Will Post up some pics when I get it sprayed!!!!


----------



## mozzywozzy

SAME HERE THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2010, 04:50 PM~17625540
> *Got them deals crackin, Thanks to those who have purchased..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FAAAAAAAAWK TIME TO GET ME SOME NEW FLAKE GUNS :cheesy: ...GOOD PRICES TOO


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jun 14 2010, 10:26 AM~17782650
> *SAME HERE THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS FLAKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## family affair

are you getting the flake from medow brooks in new jersey nif so then u got some good stuff


----------



## DETONATER

Never heard of them :biggrin:


----------



## family affair

hmmm looks like there charts thats who i use to buy from really good stuff


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Windex

Wutsup with those gunmetal pics :dunno: lookin to buy a pound of the good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 14 2010, 03:49 PM~17784859
> *Wutsup with those gunmetal pics :dunno: lookin to buy a pound of the good stuff :biggrin:
> *


Pm Sent


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 14 2010, 04:08 PM~17785029
> *Pm Sent
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 14 2010, 04:31 PM~17785209
> *
> *


Thanks for the purchase.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 14 2010, 02:18 PM~17784559
> *Never heard of them  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Ttt


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 shipped US Postal, Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## C-ROW

got my second order of flakes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



to the top


----------



## mozzywozzy

GOING TO NEED THAT NEW ORDER SOON


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 14 2010, 12:17 PM~17783064
> *FAAAAAAAAWK TIME TO GET ME SOME NEW FLAKE GUNS  :cheesy: ...GOOD PRICES TOO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Thanks Danny!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 14 2010, 02:26 PM~17784105
> *:0
> *


Got something for ya bro!


----------



## DETONATER

Who's next :dunno:


----------



## DETONATER

who's going to look wet this summer.... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo $50 a pound


----------



## DETONATER

wud it do mozzy


----------



## mozzywozzy

WHATS UP WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 16 2010, 10:15 PM~17811530
> *Got something for ya bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## Slo-ride

What color 'flake would you suggest for an Adobe Beige roof ???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jun 17 2010, 07:51 PM~17820007
> *What color 'flake would you suggest for an Adobe Beige roof ???
> *


mari-gold...


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 17 2010, 09:04 PM~17820177
> *mari-gold...
> *


 thx for yer help ! ..... what's the next two sizes up from med .015 ??? I need a jar for my roof & scallops.  

Ric


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jun 17 2010, 09:32 PM~17820580
> *thx for yer help ! ..... what's the next two sizes up from med .015 ???  I need a jar for my roof & scallops.
> 
> Ric
> *


.040 Jumbo :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

*Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 shipped US Postal, Paypal or US Postal money order*


----------



## Slo-ride

I likey, :thumbsup: I want a jar of the medium 'flake in Marigold #11 ! :yes: 

I was hoping for med/jumbo (.025-.030) but this should be cool for now. If I need bigger i'll get one next month. :biggrin: I'm paypal ready......pm me.

later, Ric


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jun 18 2010, 07:57 AM~17823024
> *I likey, :thumbsup: I want a jar of the medium 'flake in Marigold #11 !  :yes:
> 
> I was hoping for med/jumbo (.025-.030) but this should be cool for now. If I need bigger i'll get one next month. :biggrin: I'm paypal ready......pm me.
> 
> later, Ric
> *


pm sent


----------



## bigshod

TTT :wow:


----------



## Slo-ride

BTW......... Can you put a photo of the marigold by itself just for kicks ? :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:

Aloha, Ric


----------



## *New Movement Md*

You got a P.M. homie. AND SOME DOE... Thanks for the HOOK-UP.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jun 18 2010, 02:33 PM~17825899
> *BTW.........  Can you put a photo of the marigold by itself just for kicks ?  :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> Aloha, Ric
> *


Maybe you wana just get the lb, don't get cought short on a few bucks..  

Here ya go, ARE YOU READY ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jun 18 2010, 06:43 PM~17827840
> *You got a P.M. homie.  AND SOME DOE...  Thanks for the HOOK-UP.
> *


check your pm.. But here ya go.. Bling Bling GOLD


----------



## Windex

Thanks for the flake man came in real quick :thumbsup: got it in today looks damn nice, gonna try to shoot it tomoro :x:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17829230
> *Thanks for the flake man came in real quick :thumbsup: got it in today looks damn nice, gonna try to shoot it tomoro :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Don't rush take your time, post pics when done. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17829230
> *Thanks for the flake man came in real quick :thumbsup: got it in today looks damn nice, gonna try to shoot it tomoro :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


color? :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2010, 09:25 PM~17522440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i need some silver flake , a pund to be exact :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 07:01 AM~17831183
> *i need some silver flake , a pund to be exact  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jun 18 2010, 06:43 PM~17827840
> *You got a P.M. homie.  AND SOME DOE...  Thanks for the HOOK-UP.
> *


Thanks Big dog.. I also sent a sample for BIGDIRTY if you see him.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 08:01 AM~17831183
> *i need some silver flake , a pund to be exact  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


So you got that new flake gun huh .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 17 2010, 12:15 AM~17811530
> *Got something for ya bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 02:52 PM~17833748
> *Wow Nice!  :cheesy:
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 19 2010, 05:36 PM~17834008
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> *


Lol!  :run: :wave:


----------



## hydrocity903

do you have any glass flake?


----------



## DETONATER

In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo $55 a pound


----------



## DETONATER

Just a few examples of some colors 

Gunmetal .015









Sea Spray .015









Golden Orange .008









Marigold .015









Ice Blue "Sky Blue" example .008 Micro


----------



## bigshod

:naughty:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 19 2010, 05:51 AM~17830794
> *color? :0
> *


gunmetal


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 19 2010, 10:43 PM~17836447
> *gunmetal
> *


  ttt


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 20 2010, 04:17 PM~17839933
> *
> *


What going on brother... Just chillin here


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 20 2010, 03:22 PM~17839957
> *What going on brother... Just chillin here
> *


Sup mark... Just gettin stuff ready for another week at work

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 19 2010, 09:09 PM~17835564
> *do you have any glass flake?
> *


Sorry I missed your question yesterday, But no I don't have anything like that.. 

Do you see any flake here that will work with you application?


----------



## boyloks1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2010, 10:17 PM~17511194
> *I will be in Los tomorrow picking up some orders, If there is a size and color you want for sure, I can probably make it happen. Has to be 1Lb increments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know wht (#) and size "Mini" "Regular""large""Jumbo"  $50 per pound $5 shipping per pound, to any Lower 48 States
> *


----------



## boyloks1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2010, 10:17 PM~17511194
> *I will be in Los tomorrow picking up some orders, If there is a size and color you want for sure, I can probably make it happen. Has to be 1Lb increments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know wht (#) and size "Mini" "Regular""large""Jumbo"  $50 per pound $5 shipping per pound, to any Lower 48 States
> *


hey bro where can i get that collor pallett with all the flakes u have, or can i even get one at a paint store near me. im jus a beginner wanna start hooking shit up,wanna see all the different colors , thnx in advance


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Jun 20 2010, 11:20 PM~17842636
> *hey bro where can i get that collor pallett with all the flakes u have, or can i even get one at a paint store near me. im jus a beginner wanna start hooking shit up,wanna see all the different colors , thnx in advance
> *


As you can see I had to PC Paint this one.. good luck.


----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## baggedout81

Have a midnight Blue example like posted above there chief?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 21 2010, 10:29 AM~17844970
> *Have a midnight Blue example like posted above there chief?
> *


Here ya go, the sun is not out right now. hope this helps  This is .008 Micro


----------



## *New Movement Md*

AAAAAAAAH SHIT. HERE GOES... :wow: 

This is ON THE MONEY Mark.


THANKS AGAIN..  



O.K. So I got my flake. only its taking FOREVER to get the pics up. I've slept 6 hrs since Fri. morning. So, AFTER A LONG NAP I'll post.....


----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2010, 02:04 PM~17846635
> *Ttt
> *


Your goodies should be there today.. :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 21 2010, 01:12 PM~17846709
> *Your goodies should be there today..  :naughty:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo $50 a pound


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jun 21 2010, 11:13 AM~17845343
> *AAAAAAAAH SHIT.  HERE GOES... :wow:
> 
> This is ON THE MONEY Mark.
> THANKS AGAIN..
> O.K. So I got my flake. only its taking FOREVER to get the pics up. I've  slept 6 hrs since Fri. morning.  So,  AFTER A LONG NAP I'll post.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  

And to think I shipped your package on saturday at noon and you got it monday morning.. 3000 miles away, the post office's game is tight ... 2.3 day service 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

need a lb. of silver .15 and if I can get a sample of rootbeer brown I would appreciate it....! 

whats the smallest size oz. u sell in..?

please pm the info for payment..! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:naughty:


----------



## bigshod

In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo $50 a pound


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 22 2010, 05:32 PM~17859097
> *need a lb. of silver .15 and if I can get a sample of rootbeer brown I would appreciate it....!
> 
> whats the smallest size oz. u sell in..?
> 
> please pm the info for payment..! :biggrin:
> *


Bling Bling, you rang? Oh your products will be shipped out today.. :biggrin: 
Thank You Come Again!


----------



## Slo-ride

:biggrin: ................


----------



## 85regalrider

how much for a pound of gold #16....or how much do you think i will need for a car not too heavy or light????


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 23 2010, 12:02 PM~17866473
> *Bling Bling, you rang? Oh your products will be shipped out today..  :biggrin:
> Thank You Come Again!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## clutch1

I PM'd you, need a pound of silver by next tuesday or so!! Hit me back, I'd love to do business!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jun 23 2010, 07:01 PM~17870140
> *I PM'd you, need a pound of silver by next tuesday or so!! Hit me back, I'd love to do business!!
> *


The pm did not come through yet.. what size? and it's 2-3 day shipping its fast..


----------



## DETONATER

guys check your pm's thx

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ,clutch1, Slo-ride


----------



## clutch1

Uh oh, I might've clicked the wrong user, lol. 

1lb of the .015 silver, you can shoot me a PM with your paypal/total if that works for ya!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## clutch1

Ok, I got ya now, sent ya one back!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jun 23 2010, 07:11 PM~17870240
> *Ok, I got ya now, sent ya one back!
> *


Thanks for doing the bizzz... I have a feed back page also check it out..  

Send over your friends.. :biggrin:


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 23 2010, 07:14 PM~17870258
> *Thanks for doing the bizzz... I have a feed back page also check it out..
> 
> Send over your friends..  :biggrin:
> *


 Ditto Mark .............. spreading the word !!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Jun 23 2010, 07:43 PM~17870553
> *Ditto Mark .............. spreading the word !!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Post up them pics when done.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

1 Ton of silver flake, assorted sizes available $110.000.00 shipped  :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 23 2010, 06:59 PM~17870761
> *1 Ton of silver flake, assorted sizes available  $110.000.00 shipped   :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17871018
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


Oh! the lucky buyer. 'pending payment.. waiting" lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 23 2010, 07:22 PM~17871054
> *Oh! the lucky buyer. 'pending payment.. waiting" lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DETONATER

In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo $55 a pound


----------



## bigshod

:werd:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 24 2010, 05:41 AM~17873962
> *:werd:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:21 AM~17876585
> *:loco:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17880636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 25 2010, 08:22 PM~17890034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short, did you get your issue yet


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 26 2010, 12:09 AM~17891097
> *pi4short, did you get your issue yet
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

For all the local guys, you can catch up with me here today for a couple of hours..  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542744


----------



## clutch1

5lbs?? I shoulda bought THAT, LOL! Coulda just poured it all over my car haha


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 25 2010, 11:14 PM~17891123
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 26 2010, 02:11 PM~17893762
> *:scrutinize:
> *


lets see some of that flake work Shod.... :cheesy:


----------



## clutch1

She's waiting for some flake, look at that dirty girl


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jun 26 2010, 08:19 PM~17895502
> *She's waiting for some flake, look at that dirty girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 26 2010, 03:02 PM~17894294
> *lets see some of that flake work Shod.... :cheesy:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>UPDATE: 4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal[/B]


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]
Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 27 2010, 11:14 AM~17898814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Dam a few days early


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jun 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17902574
> *Dam a few days early
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Complements from NewStyle C.C. Example of Jumbo Flake Done by Curlys Pinstriping See the signature below for Curlys ! ! Get Down Homie... !


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I THINK IM GONNA NEED MORE BLUE AND SILVER MICRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 27 2010, 09:40 PM~17902945
> *I THINK IM GONNA NEED MORE BLUE AND SILVER MICRO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No worries G, we can hook up anytime this week.. hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]
Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin: BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 28 2010, 02:23 PM~17908849
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUMP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lesstime

heres a little bump for the homie cant wait til we get ours


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 08:21 AM~17915616
> *heres a little bump for the homie cant wait til we get ours
> 
> :)
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> see pm for tracker :biggrin:*


----------



## bigshod




----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## baggedout81

Gawd Dam that Midnight looks killa.Wish i had the funds right now


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]
Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 08:49 PM~17922077
> *Gawd Dam that Midnight looks killa.Wish i had the funds right now
> *


Dog how much you got to work with?? I'm here to help out fellow ridaz! we can talk it out... nothing is written in stone.. hit me on a PM :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

hey homie can you get me a pic of the BLUETEAL and OCEAN SPRAY side by side. i want to see if it will look good in patterns together.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 29 2010, 09:15 PM~17922365
> *hey homie can you get me a pic of the BLUETEAL and OCEAN SPRAY side by side. i want to see if it will look good in patterns together.
> *


give me a few mins, I'll hit you up on a PM


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17922383
> *give me a few mins, I'll hit you up on a PM
> *



thank you bro. i am going back and forth with my painter on colors too. i might be getting 2-4 colors from you big dog. 

4oz bottles bro. so we will hit u on the final decision :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Got here quick for real!

Now this bitch just need kandy.. tomorrow.

.015" silver flake in action.


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jun 29 2010, 08:25 PM~17922494
> *Got here quick for real!
> 
> Now this bitch just need kandy.. tomorrow.
> 
> .015" silver flake in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BRASIL

any on black?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Jun 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17925231
> *any on black?
> *


not yet..


----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## sic713

can i pay you any other way besides paypal.. i dont have a bank account .. im a cash money type of *****!
lol


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 05:13 PM~17929638
> *can i pay you any other way besides paypal.. i dont have a bank account .. im a cash money type of *****!
> lol
> *


You could run down to the post office and pruchase a money order and there it is..


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

the flake pops alot better in the sunlight...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 30 2010, 08:07 PM~17931751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flake pops alot better in the sunlight...
> *


 :wow: :naughty: looks tight c-dro


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 30 2010, 09:17 PM~17931845
> *:wow:  :naughty: looks tight c-dro
> *


Thanks.. still have to Leaf and Stripe it...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 30 2010, 08:34 PM~17932004
> *Thanks.. still have to Leaf and Stripe it...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

mark thanks bro ill be getting more from you soon 
we got it today heading to the feedback area


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 30 2010, 09:07 PM~17931751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flake pops alot better in the sunlight...
> *


Thats bad ass!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 30 2010, 07:53 PM~17930988
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 05:13 PM~17929638
> *can i pay you any other way besides paypal.. i dont have a bank account .. im a cash money type of *****!
> lol
> *



HOW CAN I HELP OUT..? LET ME HERE FOR YOU GUYS AND GALS.. I WANT TO BE ABLE TO PUT THE FLAKE YOU NEED IN YOUR HANDS.. THATS WHY I'M HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 1 2010, 12:36 PM~17936534
> *mark thanks bro ill be getting more from you soon
> we got it today heading to the feedback area
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 1 2010, 01:28 PM~17937000
> *Thats bad ass!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I will post more as soon as I shoot the rest of the car....


----------



## ljlow82

say homie all u got is flake can u get some paint 
:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 1 2010, 08:21 PM~17940768
> *say homie all u got is flake can u get some paint
> :nicoderm:
> *


Nah, no paint..


----------



## ljlow82

thanks homie


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]
Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 2 2010, 12:11 PM~17945822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015  :biggrin:
> *


Make it jumbo flake and u got a deal..!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 2 2010, 02:04 PM~17947006
> *Make it jumbo flake and u got a deal..!
> *


PM..


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]
Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 2 2010, 08:02 PM~17949350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 30 2010, 09:07 PM~17931751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flake pops alot better in the sunlight...
> *


 :cheesy: looks tight


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 05:13 PM~17929638
> *can i pay you any other way besides paypal.. i dont have a bank account .. im a cash money type of *****!
> lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 in that case let me hold som my nikka :biggrin: ....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 3 2010, 09:27 AM~17951913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  in that case let me hold som my nikka  :biggrin: ....
> *


 :wow: you got some coming already fool :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 08:48 AM~17952024
> *:wow: you got some coming already fool :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: its gonna sparkle like 4th of july on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

how mush 4 some small silver and some white flake


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 3 2010, 08:26 AM~17951906
> *:cheesy:  looks tight
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]
Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 3 2010, 05:57 PM~17954524
> *Just like to say thanks to all for your purchases ! ! ! Have a safe 4th ! ! !    :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU G :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 3 2010, 03:57 PM~17954524
> *Just like to say thanks to all for your purchases ! ! ! Have a safe 4th ! ! !    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 3 2010, 04:57 PM~17954524
> *PAYPAL: [email protected]
> Include Name, Address, & Size .008 or .015  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 one more day better get yours :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17956013
> *:0  one more day better get yours :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

tnx for the flake homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique1987

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by unique1987_@Jul 4 2010, 03:53 AM~17957241
> *Come check out my Store in  DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx.  UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE
> OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Catalyzed

TTT good lookin' out home!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 4 2010, 10:03 AM~17958250
> *TTT good lookin' out home!
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## bigshod

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, pi4short



hno:


----------



## pi4short

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## lesstime

cali pep get your flake less then 25 min til the sale is over


----------



## pi4short

:yes:


----------



## lesstime

i wonder what the next sale is going to be ??????


----------



## DOUGHBOY20




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 12:13 AM~17962135
> *i wonder what the next sale is going to be ??????
> *


I say buy a pound get a jar of any flake for free :0 
:happysad:


----------



## lesstime

:0


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 5 2010, 11:58 AM~17964413
> *I say buy a pound get a jar of any flake for free  :0
> :happysad:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 12:00 PM~17964431
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

<span style='color:blue'>UPDATE: 4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal[/B]


----------



## bigshod

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 5 2010, 11:58 AM~17964413
> *I say buy a pound get a jar of any flake for free  :0
> :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

mark i might need a little more pink or purple can you show me what you got in micro 008 or mini micro 004
thanks


----------



## pi4short

just finished clearing the dash and firewall... added some leaf and stripes..


----------



## hotstuff5964

Think I'm gonna need a lb of that 18k gold in .008. Is that the brightest gold you have?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 02:47 PM~17965482
> *mark i might need a little more pink or purple can you show me what you got in micro 008 or mini micro 004
> thanks
> *


I'll PM you some pics in a little while.. got to run to the store for the fam..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 5 2010, 03:04 PM~17965584
> *just finished clearing the dash and firewall... added some leaf and stripes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 5 2010, 03:04 PM~17965586
> *Think I'm gonna need a lb of that 18k gold in .008. Is that the brightest gold you have?
> *


I'll PM you a pic shortly.. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

:|


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17966760
> *:|
> *


why did you happen to come up with what you told me about???


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17966760
> *:|
> *


 :around:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 5 2010, 03:23 PM~17965707
> *Waiting... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats Next!


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>UPDATE: 4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 5 2010, 11:54 PM~17970465
> *:around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 5 2010, 11:58 PM~17970490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ill pm you tonight :biggrin:


----------



## tjones

TTT from tjones


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 6 2010, 03:34 PM~17975287
> *TTT from tjones
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

Ill post up some pics soon! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 6 2010, 09:45 AM~17972339
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks G! Let me know how I can help out... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 6 2010, 03:34 PM~17975287
> *TTT from tjones
> *


Whats Crackin TJ... :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Ohhh boy, can't wait to try out a little micro purple


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## pi4short

for shits and giggles... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 7 2010, 10:02 PM~17989006
> *for shits and giggles... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait till you receive that tub of jumbo I sent you... BLING BLING! :0


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:12 PM~17989113
> *Wait till you receive that tub of jumbo I sent you... BLING BLING!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: atiently waiting:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 7 2010, 10:27 PM~17989268
> *:biggrin:  atiently waiting:
> *


Now if I can only get my own damn car done.. That will be the SHIT!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17978513
> *Ill post up some pics soon! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jul 7 2010, 08:26 PM~17987853
> *Ohhh boy, can't wait to try out a little micro purple
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:33 PM~17989320
> *Now if I can only get my own damn car done.. That will be the SHIT!
> *


what are you working on..?


----------



## C-ROW

to 
the
top 

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 8 2010, 01:06 AM~17990134
> *what are you working on..?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2010, 08:21 AM~17990723
> *Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You selling this stuff too?


----------



## DETONATER

Yes, I'm waiting on an order of jars... Then I'll post up a more current inventory.. but I can get these colors... I will be carless for a few days as I'm dropping my car off at the dealer for repairs.. But I have quite a few in stock all the time..


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

Whats up Homie, met you yesterday when you dropped off that purple flake to Chino over at DreamWorks Customs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:14 AM~17991296
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice project.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17992252
> *Whats up Homie, met you yesterday when you dropped off that purple flake to Chino over at DreamWorks Customs.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bamm! You've just been added to the buddy list...! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17992252
> *Whats up Homie, met you yesterday when you dropped off that purple flake to Chino over at DreamWorks Customs.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup mario :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 7 2010, 11:02 PM~17989006
> *for shits and giggles... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 8 2010, 08:40 PM~17997997
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## pi4short

So I got my jumbo flake....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17999376
> *So I got my jumbo flake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More! More! More! then put that bish in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17999376
> *So I got my jumbo flake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 9 2010, 12:53 PM~18003434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SnaP!


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 10 2010, 10:19 AM~18010283
> *Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chingon !!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## DETONATER

New pics to come soon... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 10 2010, 06:07 PM~18012739
> *Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars FULL... $17.50 In stock today.. More to come soon... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

Thanks for the flake










I'm going to need a 4oz of the blue flake mini size.


----------



## DETONATER

I have royal and Ice blue in micro today..

row 1 #6 midnight blue
row 2 #3 royal #6 ice blue

Now thats some bling.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jun 8 2010, 05:20 PM~17730930-->
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> saw your royal blue in action layed out nice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jun 9 2010, 07:52 PM~17742980
> *Just a heads up. This in my homies shop out here in Riverside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah some good people right there


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 11 2010, 06:00 PM~18019208
> *saw your royal blue in action layed out nice
> hell yeah  some good people right there
> *


I seen it too, people are going to bug out when comes out, and they realize it's only flake.. It pop's big time.. 

It's already a proven fact that my flake is the real deal.. Ultimate Bling... 

The Pro's are putting it to use and posting there results... Get at me I'VE GOT WHAT YOU NEED..!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

HOW MUCH FOR SAMPLES OF EVERY COLOR ?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 11 2010, 06:00 PM~18019208
> *saw your royal blue in action layed out nice
> hell yeah  some good people right there
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Got the most outstanding flake award at the Denver Super Show yesterday!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 01:11 PM~18025862
> *Got the most outstanding flake award at the Denver Super Show yesterday!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell ya! Post up a pic here... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 01:11 PM~18025862
> *Got the most outstanding flake award at the Denver Super Show yesterday!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 12 2010, 12:49 AM~18021617
> *HOW MUCH FOR SAMPLES OF EVERY COLOR ?
> *


That's a good idea. Put that shit in little ziploc bags like it's coke


----------



## lowcote

What color flake would you say looks better under candy blue I really want it to pop


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Jul 12 2010, 07:42 PM~18029846
> *What color flake would you say looks better under candy blue I really want it to pop
> *


Silver..


----------



## lowcote

Thanks bro and what info do I need from you so I can order some I probably have to pay by money order


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Jul 12 2010, 08:14 PM~18030264
> *Thanks bro and what info do I need from you so I can order some I probably have to pay by money order
> *


Check your in box for a personal message :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars FULL... $17.50 In stock today.. More to come soon... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 01:11 PM~18025862
> *Got the most outstanding flake award at the Denver Super Show yesterday!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 12:56 PM~17994217
> *Bamm! You've just been added to the buddy list...!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2010, 03:32 PM~17995605
> *sup mario :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Bigshod :wave: :wave: Just trying to spread the word about great product at good prices for Homie.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jul 8 2010, 11:39 PM~17999376-->
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my jumbo flake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:19 AM~18001692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!
> <!--QuoteBegin-pi4short_@Jul 9 2010, 01:53 PM~18003434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jul 11 2010, 02:49 PM~18017737
> *Thanks for the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need a 4oz of the blue flake mini size.
> *


Wow! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 13 2010, 11:40 AM~18035533
> *Whats up Bigshod  :wave:  :wave: Just trying to spread the word about great product at good prices for Homie.
> *


wut product u got :uh: 

:dunno: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 14 2010, 05:16 AM~18043114
> *wut product u got  :uh:
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :0
> *


Homies Flake sale "Detonator" :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

What up homies! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Jul 12 2010, 01:11 PM~18025862-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most outstanding flake award at the Denver Super Show yesterday!!!!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found your Cadi.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Good Job! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18040310
> *Awesome!
> 
> Awesome! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*4oz Jars in stock today, and more to come soon.. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 15 2010, 12:36 AM~18051147
> *4oz Jars in stock today, and more to come soon.. :wow:
> Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo   :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

New deals on deck, don't miss out... :naughty:


----------



## DeeLoc

Here you go Detonator...just something I threw together real quick today...


----------



## clutch1

Schwing









Can't wait to shoot some test panels!!!

Anyone else been shooting super monster jumbo flake? I wanna see some more projects with that!!! :0


----------



## DETONATER

*4oz Jars in stock today, and more to come soon.. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: *


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 15 2010, 02:27 PM~18055213
> *Here you go Detonator...just something I threw together real quick today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good..THX!


----------



## DETONATER

*4oz Jars in stock today, and more to come soon.. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 16 2010, 08:27 AM~18060639
> *4oz Jars in stock today, and more to come soon.. :wow:
> Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo   :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good ass deal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just placed my order :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Jul 16 2010, 05:19 PM~18064559-->
> 
> 
> 
> good ass deal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2010, 08:21 PM~18065608
> *just placed my order :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homies! ! !


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 16 2010, 08:53 PM~18065814
> *Thanks Homies!  !  !
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

we love the flake at the shop....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2010, 09:13 PM~18065974
> *we love the flake at the shop....
> *


THANKS! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

:cheesy:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TNX FOR THE FLAKE MARK :biggrin: I SEND YOUR BUMPERS TO GET CHROME THIS MORNING


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 17 2010, 01:08 AM~18067169
> *TNX FOR THE FLAKE MARK  :biggrin: I SEND YOUR BUMPERS TO GET CHROME THIS MORNING
> *


Thanks Bro, looking to do more biz in the future...! let me know what you need :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Are you ready for these colors...? ::wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Bling Bling! :wow:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

big mark good looking out doggie on that flake that shit is BLINGING on the duce!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 17 2010, 07:36 PM~18071093
> *big mark good looking out doggie on that flake that shit is BLINGING on the duce!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here are 2 snap shots I got with the celly while ant was getting down. :biggrin: 
Can't wait to see the patterns.. hno:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 17 2010, 07:44 PM~18071130
> *Here are 2 snap shots I got with the celly while ant was getting down. :biggrin:
> Can't wait to see the patterns..  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 17 2010, 06:24 PM~18070764
> *Are you ready for these colors...? ::wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i been waiting for :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

what color flake would u recoment to use with White ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18072102
> *what color flake would u recoment to use with White  ?
> *


silver micro mini :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18072102
> *what color flake would u recoment to use with White  ?
> *


Depends on what you like, I would go with a pearl..for added bling ICE Pearl..of what ever color you like.  

Flake #3 & #4 are designed to go over wht or blk base, but its up to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2010, 10:55 PM~18072273
> *silver micro mini :biggrin:
> *


This would be the .004, and I have this in stock.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i was gonna do the car Pearl white , i thought a flake with the pearl would make it really pop.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 17 2010, 10:58 PM~18072285
> *i was gonna do the car Pearl white , i thought a flake with the pearl would make it really pop.
> *


Well it would as SA ROLLERZ said, using the silver .004 would give the effect of looking at fresh snow pack, when the snow is so fresh that it is blinding to look at. 

Also you could use silver/wht ICE Pearl same effect but a little finer product. either product will work. you just need a little of the .004 silver.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 17 2010, 11:05 PM~18072322
> *Well it would as SA ROLLERZ said, using the silver .004 would give the effect of looking at fresh snow pack, when the snow is so fresh that it is blinding to look at.
> 
> Also you could use silver/wht ICE Pearl same effect but a little finer product. either product will work. you just need a little of the .004 silver.
> *


x2. ive done it both ways. depends on the shock value you lookin for


----------



## DETONATER

Are you ready for these colors...? ::wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

The best savings are the above Deals #1 , #2 , #3


----------



## bigshod

sup mark :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18078330
> *sup mark :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Chillin in the AC.. :biggrin: 

So you were shooting flake today?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:05 PM~18078488
> *Chillin in the AC..  :biggrin:
> 
> So you were shooting flake today?
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 19 2010, 07:52 AM~18081028
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Oh SnaP it's a TRAFFIC Jam Woop Woop.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars in stock today. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: </span>[/b]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 19 2010, 07:52 AM~18081028
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THANX FOR HOOKING ME UP AGAIN HOMIE...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 19 2010, 05:53 PM~18085830
> *THANX FOR HOOKING ME UP AGAIN HOMIE...
> *


Word! :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 19 2010, 05:48 PM~18085765-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up BIGs you making it through the heat wave..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 05:53 PM~18085830
> *THANX FOR HOOKING ME UP AGAIN HOMIE...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bling Bling, you rang... I came through.. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Jul 20 2010, 09:55 AM~18091965
> *:biggrin:
> *


 What up Frank?


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 20 2010, 03:34 PM~18094879
> *Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got my flake in. it is the real deal. thankx bro


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2010, 08:27 PM~18097692
> *just got my flake in. it is the real deal. thankx bro
> *


Thank You! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## bigshod

morning mark

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2010, 05:47 AM~18100492
> *morning mark
> 
> ttt :cheesy:
> *


Good Morning!


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

do u or can u get maroon how much shipped to va 20109


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LOVEDEMCADDYS_@Jul 21 2010, 11:15 AM~18102461
> *do u or can u get maroon how much shipped to va 20109
> *


PM sent


----------



## lesstime

hey bro 
am going to be looking for a
turqoise (spellcheck) in like a month let me know if you come across something 004,008
ill be posting pics in a week or so of the other stuff i got from you


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## mozzywozzy

WHAT UP ! :wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt for mark


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2010, 05:51 AM~18109963
> *ttt for mark
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Get your deal today.. 1,2,or 3


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=552902


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18113682
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=552902
> *


I hope they catch the piece or pieces of shit that did this! :guns: FUCKING LOW LIFES!

I have been very  seeing more coverage about Lindsay than Norma..

Where the hell has Nancy Grace been. :dunno: WTF!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18113662
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Get your deal today.. 1,2,or 3
> *


all :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2010, 06:20 PM~18116192
> *all :cheesy:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## FlipFlopBox

I WANT THE 4 JAR DEAL

NUMBER 6, 23, 31, 37

PM ME YOUR PAYPAL ILL SEND THE MONEY THE MINUTE I GET YOUR PAYPAL INFO


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 22 2010, 09:17 PM~18117937
> *I WANT THE 4 JAR DEAL
> 
> NUMBER 6, 23, 31, 37
> 
> PM ME YOUR PAYPAL ILL SEND THE MONEY THE MINUTE I GET YOUR PAYPAL INFO
> *


Thanks G! Your order will be out tomrrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this flake is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this flake is the shit :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this flake is the shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks like a speaker box with screens..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2010, 08:40 PM~18126893
> *:werd:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 23 2010, 09:16 PM~18127160
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 04:23 PM~18124711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this flake is the shit :biggrin:
> *



holy fuck yall werent playing with them flakes.....


----------



## hotstuff5964

:nono: flakes are serious bidness


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 24 2010, 08:31 AM~18129319
> *:nono: flakes are serious bidness
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## mr.aleman

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17425286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can u pm the $$$$ on the white frost flake that between the 2 blue and the red andsilver flake


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mr.aleman_@Jul 24 2010, 08:46 PM~18133159
> *can u pm the $$$$ on the white frost flake  that between the 2 blue and the red andsilver flake
> *


PM sent,


----------



## DETONATER

Me :h5: Bigshod


----------



## bigshod




----------



## clutch1

A truck with flake stopped by the local hangout tonight.. makes me wanna paint the car sooooo bad. :wow: 

Next spring can't come fast enough!


----------



## bigshod

ttt :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 16 2010, 11:15 PM~17811530
> *Got something for ya bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shiet is clean!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## hotstuff5964

Holy crap, fast shipping. I ordered Friday night, and I got it Monday morning.


----------



## clutch1

Ohh yeaaa! More quick shipping.. more great product. I think this is the ticket for my Buick! 

Even threw in a little bit of abalone as a surprise, what a guy lol!








.004 and .008.








The clear flake










Just gotta wait on some white ice pearl to come in and it'll be time to shoot some test panels!!


----------



## Mike_e

WTF!!!where my free samples? :biggrin: jk
Thanks alot bro,just got it 30 mins ago...ur my new flake guy this shit is great!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 26 2010, 03:18 PM~18145168
> *WTF!!!where my free samples? :biggrin:  jk
> Thanks alot bro,just got it 30 mins ago...ur my new flake guy this shit is great!!!!!!
> *


Samples cost money to... postage etc.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 03:33 PM~18145279
> *Samples cost money to... postage etc..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Thanks alot bro,ur flake is bomb


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 26 2010, 03:52 PM~18145469
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks alot bro,ur flake is bomb
> *


First I found it for myself, and decided to briing it to the people who are just like me. No Haterizm here just love for the game.. Thank all of You.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18143310
> *Holy crap, fast shipping. I ordered Friday night, and I got it Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i ordered mine in march still havent got :wow: 

but i got sum headers for sale :0 

jk mark  about the flake 

:naughty:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 26 2010, 07:44 PM~18147785
> *i ordered mine in march still havent got :wow:
> 
> but i got sum headers for sale :0
> 
> jk mark   about the flake
> 
> :naughty:
> *


Look at this guy, already trying to cluck my headers... :nono:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:15 AM~18150535
> *Look at this guy, already trying to cluck my headers... :nono:
> *


 :happysad: DOES THAT MEAN SELL :wow: 

then yes :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18158243
> *:happysad: DOES THAT MEAN SELL  :wow:
> 
> then yes :0
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 27 2010, 07:56 PM~18158752
> *  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18147343
> *Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>
> *


good morning mark :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 09:32 AM~18162903
> *good morning mark  :biggrin:
> *


Wus up G..


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 12:59 PM~18164540
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


MARINATE, You got any 64 Impala's built?


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## bigshod




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18143310
> *Holy crap, fast shipping. I ordered Friday night, and I got it Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam that gold looks sick i might need some gold and red :cheesy: 


i think its time for me to use some detonator flake


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 28 2010, 11:43 PM~18171204
> *dam that gold looks sick  i might need some gold and red  :cheesy:
> i think its time for me to use some detonator flake
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## bigshod




----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2010, 06:37 PM~18178885
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jul 29 2010, 07:27 PM~18179498
> *Love u Shod
> *


wut up beat up :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

This flake is so dope.. had some fun today with it.. tested some stuff on black, and shot some tests for my Buick, too. 

Translucent purple, royal blue, and silver  Looks awesome









Translucent purple and some blue/green shift









Royal blue (.004 and .008) over blue base... love itttttt. Flake carrier lifted the old paint but w/e just a test panel

















Detonater, you need ice pearl for sure!! 








white for my Buick


Anywho.. buy some flake guys


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18180858
> *This flake is so dope.. had some fun today with it.. tested some stuff on black, and shot some tests for my Buick, too.
> 
> Translucent purple, royal blue, and silver  Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translucent purple and some blue/green shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal blue (.004 and .008) over blue base... love itttttt. Flake carrier lifted the old paint but w/e just a test panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detonater, you need ice pearl for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white for my Buick
> Anywho.. buy some flake guys
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2010, 08:59 PM~18180829
> *wut up beat up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18180858
> *This flake is so dope.. had some fun today with it.. tested some stuff on black, and shot some tests for my Buick, too.
> 
> Translucent purple, royal blue, and silver  Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translucent purple and some blue/green shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal blue (.004 and .008) over blue base... love itttttt. Flake carrier lifted the old paint but w/e just a test panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detonater, you need ice pearl for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white for my Buick
> Anywho.. buy some flake guys
> *


Ya Boyee!!! SICK...


----------



## bigshod

ttt on a friday morning


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 30 2010, 05:52 AM~18183768
> *ttt on a friday morning
> *


----------



## bigshod

ttt for friday night :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18180858
> *This flake is so dope.. had some fun today with it.. tested some stuff on black, and shot some tests for my Buick, too.
> 
> Translucent purple, royal blue, and silver  Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translucent purple and some blue/green shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal blue (.004 and .008) over blue base... love itttttt. Flake carrier lifted the old paint but w/e just a test panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detonater, you need ice pearl for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white for my Buick
> Anywho.. buy some flake guys
> *


that blue in the middle is BAAAAD'AZZ :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

that white looks badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. *


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jul 29 2010, 10:01 PM~18180858
> *This flake is so dope.. had some fun today with it.. tested some stuff on black, and shot some tests for my Buick, too.
> 
> Translucent purple, royal blue, and silver  Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translucent purple and some blue/green shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal blue (.004 and .008) over blue base... love itttttt. Flake carrier lifted the old paint but w/e just a test panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detonater, you need ice pearl for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white for my Buick
> Anywho.. buy some flake guys
> *


That's Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 31 2010, 10:25 PM~18196791
> *That's Awesome! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Brat, No project with flake yet?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 31 2010, 11:26 PM~18196803
> *Hey Brat, No project with flake yet?
> *


No Not Yet lol but I see your getting lots of Great Feedback! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 31 2010, 10:30 PM~18196829
> *No Not Yet lol but I see your getting lots of Great Feedback! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Just keepin it real..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 31 2010, 11:31 PM~18196844
> *Just keepin it real..
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 31 2010, 10:31 PM~18196844
> *Just keepin it real..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## clutch1

Oh yeaa!! lets see more detonater flake in action!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Aug 1 2010, 02:28 PM~18200165
> *Oh yeaa!! lets see more detonater flake in action!
> *


I agree... wud up fam.. post it up! :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Those pieces I shot in the sun.. hard to see the roof rails, but the mirrors look aight









We're on the way to a car show.. got there and this homeboy was hoppin a lil


----------



## bigshod




----------



## shoresmokesalot760

are u guys going to Pomona swap meat?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18203616
> *are u guys going to Pomona swap meat?
> *


I'm supposed to be up there with Munoz Wheel.. But we'll see what happens.. I'm local to I.E. right here by the 15 & 91 fry..


----------



## bigshod




----------



## mike661




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Aug 2 2010, 05:48 AM~18204978-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike661_@Aug 2 2010, 08:53 AM~18205756
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

GET @ ME HOMIE I NEED A HOOK UP... PROBABLEY NEED ABOUT 2 LBS...MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

:biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 31 2010, 11:00 AM~18193382
> *Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEEN ALL THIS FLAKE UP CLOSE TODAY! ITS OFF THE HOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 1 2010, 09:08 PM~18203629
> *I'm supposed to be up there with Munoz Wheel.. But we'll see what happens.. I'm local to I.E. right here by the 15 & 91 fry..
> *


can i get a address please so i can pick up some flake this weekend


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

do you have any organic green flake?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 3 2010, 01:48 PM~18217825
> *can i get a address please so i can pick up some flake this weekend
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 3 2010, 05:30 PM~18219789
> *do you have any organic green flake?
> *


PM sent.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## Justin-Az

PM me with price on 1 pound 18k gold and 1/2 pound fire red.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 05:24 AM~18224595
> *PM me with price on 1 pound 18k gold and 1/2 pound fire red.
> *


PM sent


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 3 2010, 05:30 PM~18219789
> *do you have any organic green flake?
> *



I GOT SOME ORGANIC'S BUT NOT FLAKE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Example of Jumbo flake with blue candy on top WET. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 PM~18227577
> *I GOT SOME ORGANIC'S BUT NOT FLAKE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i catch your drift. uffin: :420:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 PM~18227577
> *I GOT SOME ORGANIC'S BUT NOT FLAKE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now that i'll take a pound of :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 4 2010, 01:48 PM~18227663
> *Example of Jumbo flake with blue candy on top WET. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

Sorry I took so long today to respond to those who had questions.. I was out picking up a frame..


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 4 2010, 10:34 PM~18232821
> *Sorry I took so long today to respond to those who had questions.. I was out picking up a frame..
> *


NP Man was nice doing business with you.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233054
> *NP Man was nice doing business with you.
> *


X2 !


----------



## DETONATER

The homies down the street...You see it... Bling Bling..


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Don't miss out on one of the deals.. </span>


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Elizondo.G

:biggrin: another happy customer this homie is on it when it come to business great deals and and fast shiping :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Aug 7 2010, 12:27 AM~18250395
> *:biggrin:  another happy customer this homie is on it when it come to business great deals and and fast shiping  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!! 
_______________
Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals..Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

:biggrin: thanks for the flake, real fast :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Wut up mark!!? :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 8 2010, 07:34 PM~18259973
> *Wut up mark!!? :cheesy:
> *


wtf did I look scarry


----------



## lesstime

sorry am taking so long on the pics some things came up they will be posted soon


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 8 2010, 07:56 PM~18260157
> *wtf did I look scarry
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 




























 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:06 PM~18270007
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Mike_e

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 10:06 PM~18270007
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Needs more flake :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 8 2010, 08:01 PM~18260196
> *sorry am taking so long on the pics some things came up  they will be posted soon
> *


When ever your ready... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 9 2010, 12:46 PM~18265610
> *:wave:
> *


Wuzzzzz Up! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

MARINATE,Aug 9 2010, 08:06 PM~18270007]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


























 :biggrin:


Let me guess... Thats an Impala roof.. ? ? Love that BLING!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Aug 7 2010, 12:27 AM~18250395
> *:biggrin:  another happy customer this homie is on it when it come to business great deals and and fast shiping  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Aug 10 2010, 12:36 PM~18275688
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats poppin TRAFFIC... :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

well couldnt get the damn pic any bigger, but thanks mark got the flake like 26 hours after u sent it,  :biggrin: my ride will be getting sprayed this week pics will be posted when i get it back  thanks for the great customer service (no ****)


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18280573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well couldnt get the damn pic any bigger, but thanks mark got the flake like 26 hours after u sent it,    :biggrin:  my ride will be getting sprayed this week pics will be posted when i get it back   thanks for the great customer service (no ****)
> *


Sure thing.. Let me know if you need more.. I will send it out fast.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>


----------



## DETONATER

Silver 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## DETONATER

Example of Jumbo flake with blue candy on top WET. THIS IS .040 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 15 2010, 12:27 AM~17496327
> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mark is this the bigest flake you have? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2010, 04:27 PM~18295576
> *hey mark is this the bigest flake you have? :biggrin:
> *


That is .040 but I have this... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18295592
> *That is .040 but I have this... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18295592
> *That is .040 but I have this... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18295592
> *That is .040 but I have this... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how does it sparkle being that big?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2010, 09:17 PM~18298051
> *how does it sparkle being that big?
> *


its the same brightness as any other silver. sparkles at a greater distance..


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 12 2010, 03:30 PM~18295592
> *That is .040 but I have this... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I'M PRETTY SURE THAT'S BIGGER THAN .064 !!!*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 12 2010, 11:06 PM~18299093
> *I'M PRETTY SURE THAT'S BIGGER THAN .064 !!!
> *


I'm not perfect... Is it .094 then?

PM Sent


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2010, 08:22 PM~18297542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Shod, are you showing us your new paint gun? :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

*2 lbs of .040 jumbo, 3 gallons of clear, and 1 pattern top/dash/package tray. More pics when it's done!!*


----------



## DETONATER

SkysDaLimit,Aug 12 2010, 11:23 PM~18299228]


























*<span style='color:blue'>! :wow:*


----------



## DETONATER

That is so WET makes me want to go swimming.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18295592
> *That is .040 but I have this... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this clogs my gun everytime  

will not go through 1.2 tip :happysad:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 13 2010, 07:42 AM~18300072
> *this clogs my gun everytime
> 
> will not go through 1.2 tip :happysad:
> *


shit .040 will hardly go thru a 2.2 tip


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 13 2010, 02:35 PM~18303245
> *shit .040 will hardly go thru a 2.2 tip
> *


There are tricks to every trade..


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 13 2010, 02:40 PM~18303279
> *There are tricks to every trade..
> *


YOU GOT THAT RITE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 13 2010, 05:25 PM~18303989
> *YOU GOT THAT RITE HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 13 2010, 02:40 PM~18303279
> *There are tricks to every trade..
> *


spit it out homie


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 13 2010, 09:04 PM~18305630
> *spit it out homie
> *


 :barf: LIKE THAT!


----------



## DETONATER

So Shod... When we gonna see that purple project...?? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18305653
> *So Shod... When we gonna see that purple project...??    :biggrin:
> *


A Purple Project I want to See Too!  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 13 2010, 09:08 PM~18305653
> *So Shod... When we gonna see that purple project...??    :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

my ride is supposed to be painted by friday, ill post pics as soon as i can


----------



## DETONATER

You can catch up with me today at pamona swap meet row 23 space 19


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 14 2010, 10:51 PM~18311619
> *my ride is supposed to be painted by friday, ill post pics as soon as i can
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 15 2010, 07:13 AM~18312643
> *You can catch up with me today at pamona swap meet row 23 space 19
> *


were you next to the Imperials..?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 16 2010, 11:38 AM~18322407
> *were you next to the Imperials..?
> *


Yes Sir, you guys were all over the place.. :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 16 2010, 11:39 AM~18322428
> *Yes Sir, you guys were all over the place..  :biggrin:
> *


I thought your jars familiar.. I was chopping it up with those guys eating some carne asada tacos and a cold beer.. I shoulda stopped by to buy some more flake..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 14 2010, 10:51 PM~18311619
> *my ride is supposed to be painted by friday, ill post pics as soon as i can
> *


 :h5: :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 16 2010, 11:42 AM~18322460
> *I thought your jars familiar.. I was chopping it up with those guys eating some carne asada tacos and a cold beer.. I shoulda stopped by to buy some more flake..
> *


I wanted to say something, but I thought I might have looked funny asking fo a guy named PI4short... :biggrin: 

I'll be there next time..


----------



## pi4short

:rofl: :rofl: I was actually heading back to say whats up to you but the Imperials food threw me off.. :biggrin: next time homie.. how did you do in pamona..?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 16 2010, 11:46 AM~18322493
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  I was actually heading back to say whats up to you but the Imperials food threw me off..  :biggrin:  next time homie.. how did you do in pamona..?
> *


Had a good time, lots of lookey loo's and passed out the digits.. People weren't expecting to see flake there I think. We'll see what happens next time.


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 16 2010, 11:48 AM~18322518
> *Had a good time, lots of lookey loo's and passed out the digits.. People weren't expecting to see flake there I think. We'll see what happens next time.
> *


I didnt think you would be there so a few rows before you I had bought a few jars for cheap... next time i'll get some from you.. there was like 4 other vendors selling flake out there..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 16 2010, 11:54 AM~18322578
> *I didnt think you would be there so a few rows before you I had bought a few jars for cheap... next time i'll get some from you.. there was like 4 other vendors selling flake out there..
> *


4 others... PM me there prices..

I've got to bounce but I'll hit you back later..


----------



## pi4short




----------



## CUZICAN

You have any Yellow. NOT GOLD


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 16 2010, 07:29 PM~18327253
> *You have any Yellow. NOT GOLD
> *


Number 25 or 26 would be the closest. How much flake were you looking for?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18327282
> *Number 25 or 26 would be the closest. How much flake were you looking for?
> *


Gonna do the whole top of the car once i hard top it. rims. trim. trunk panels. soooooo maybe a pound


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 16 2010, 07:31 PM~18327294
> *Gonna do the whole top of the car once i hard top it. rims. trim. trunk panels. soooooo maybe a pound
> *


Check your PM


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 16 2010, 07:33 PM~18327319
> *Check your PM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 14 2010, 07:15 PM~18310467
> *Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 09:12 AM~18313122
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Whats good shod.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 17 2010, 06:40 AM~18330884
> *Whats good shod.. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

Plenty of SILVER available.. Who is next in line to start there project..
One Pound $55 Paypal Ready, Super Fast Shipping  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 17 2010, 11:31 PM~18340066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az

These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

Justin-Az,Aug 18 2010, 05:44 PM~18346518]
These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also. 


















Oh Snap, Justin is getting his SparkleEFX on... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18347183
> *
> *


Wut it du Shod..? Hot as fuck today..


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 18 2010, 06:56 PM~18347208
> *Justin-Az,Aug 18 2010, 05:44 PM~18346518]
> These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Snap, Justin is getting his SparkleEFX on...  :biggrin:
> *


Chawps painted those, I just did the tape and took the pictures. Should get pics of my car soon as that 2 lbs of flake will be going on in the next week. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Aug 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18351787]

















Damn, the flake is popping in the dark.. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18351787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 19 2010, 04:19 PM~18355315
> *SA ROLLERZ,Aug 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18351787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, the flake is popping in the dark..  :biggrin:
> *


you know how we do it out here in TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 08:30 PM~18356825
> *you know how we do it out here in TEXAS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az

These Cadillac panels where FLAKED  , water dropped and patterned out at the Chawp Shop today. The Chawp Shop can be reached by calling Chawps at 602-7547205


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

everything looks better with sparkle efx :0


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>


----------



## DETONATER

Justin-Az,Aug 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18357458]
These Cadillac panels where FLAKED  , water dropped and patterned out at the Chawp Shop today. The Chawp Shop can be reached by calling Chawps at 602-7547205



















:wow: :naughty:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 17 2010, 06:40 AM~18330884
> *
> *


man i been using alot of flake lately , ill be hitting u up for more man , and after the wheels were fully cleared , man them fuckers sparkle , i got flake blind :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Aug 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18351787]

















Damn, the flake is popping in the dark.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18357642
> *man i been using alot of flake lately , ill be hitting u up for more man , and after the wheels were fully cleared , man them fuckers sparkle , i got flake blind  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Get some shots in the sun and post'em up.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 19 2010, 09:01 PM~18357655
> *Get some shots in the sun and post'em up..  :biggrin:
> *


i will once they are fully done , i still gotta lay down the pattterns in there :biggrin: 

i will need more silver , one size smaller than that flake , its the flake marinate ordered , oh and black flake too i gotta do the two toned monte carlo


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18357733
> *i will once they are fully done , i still gotta lay down the pattterns in there :biggrin:
> 
> i will need more silver , one size smaller than that flake , its the flake marinate ordered , oh and black flake too i gotta do the two toned monte carlo
> *


I dont remember what he got, was it .015 regular? I just checked It was .015. So you need Micro..


----------



## DETONATER

2 OG's(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 OG's: DETONATER, RIVERSIDELOWRIDING


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 08:49 PM~18357533
> *everything looks better with sparkle efx :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## pi4short




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Aug 20 2010, 08:42 AM~18361283-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:24 AM~18361604
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pi4short_@Aug 20 2010, 11:49 AM~18362679
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 21 2010, 10:28 AM~18369135
> *:wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18369475
> *:angry:
> *


Wachu talkin bout willis! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 21 2010, 12:11 PM~18369726
> *Wachu talkin bout willis!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18370129
> *
> *


Whats going on today bigs..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 21 2010, 01:44 PM~18370137
> *Whats going on today bigs..
> *


back home now...jus relaxin ,,


----------



## DETONATER

Colors in Micro .008 and Regular .015 & Silver .008,.015,.040 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Aug 22 2010, 06:17 PM~18378134-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Brat...  Hope all is well on your side of town..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Aug 22 2010, 07:10 PM~18378521
> *ttt
> *


Bigs,Bigs,Bigshod.... Whats up!


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## bigshod

wut up mark...hit me up 2morro morning :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18379453
> *wut up mark...hit me up 2morro morning :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


If I can get my ass up early...Can't seem to get my ass off LiL till late. :cheesy: 
Wake a brotha up.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18379602
> *If I can get my ass up early...Can't seem to get my ass off LiL till late.  :cheesy:
> Wake a brotha up..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

Colors in Micro .008 and Regular .015 & Silver .008,.015,.040 1lb qty $55 / 4oz Jars at $17.50 , Paypal or US Postal money order


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Aug 24 2010, 02:41 AM~18391249-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud it du Justin..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Aug 24 2010, 05:40 AM~18391594
> *
> *


It's fuckin hot Shod! :|


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 24 2010, 08:20 PM~18398116
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 24 2010, 08:20 PM~18398116
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 25 2010, 05:54 AM~18400713
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Aug 24 2010, 09:44 PM~18398402-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Aug 24 2010, 09:49 PM~18398452
> *:boink:
> *


 :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

TTT!
When will i ever reshoot my flake! :run:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Aug 25 2010, 08:23 PM~18407504-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :run:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Windex_@Aug 25 2010, 08:42 PM~18407691
> *TTT!
> When will i ever reshoot my flake! :run:
> *


Let's Git-R-Done G! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## bigshod

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>


----------



## tatman

THANKS HOMIE! THIS FLAKE EVEN BLINGS ON MODELS!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

tatman,Aug 26 2010, 07:49 AM~18410510]
THANKS HOMIE! THIS FLAKE EVEN BLINGS ON MODELS!




























Damn son...Nice! tatman an artist from "Curlys Pinstriping" Getting down.. :thumbsup: 

Waiting to see the patterns.. :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 26 2010, 12:05 AM~18409198
> *Let's Git-R-Done G!  :biggrin:
> *


Once i stop jumping onto different sections of the car :biggrin: doing up the interior now


----------



## C-ROW

to the top


----------



## inked

thanks 4 COMING THRUGH WITH THE FLAKE ...i know it was lat minute,, we'll b hitting u up soon 4 MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SPARKLE EFX official flake sponsor of "all wrapped up " radical corvette :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Windex+Aug 26 2010, 08:24 PM~18416506-->
> 
> 
> 
> Once i stop jumping onto different sections of the car :biggrin: doing up the interior now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 07:21 AM~18419296
> *to the top
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud up ROLLER... how's the baby.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:37 PM~18421819
> *thanks 4 COMING THRUGH WITH THE FLAKE ...i  know it was lat minute,, we'll b hitting u up soon 4 MORE  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX! Lets see those pics when your done :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:19 PM~18422157
> *SPARKLE EFX  official flake sponsor of "all wrapped up " radical corvette :biggrin:
> *


The Vette gonna be sparklin ! Can't wait to see it.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 27 2010, 08:03 PM~18424809
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 </span>


----------



## pi4short

whats up with the labor day specials..? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 08:49 AM~18410510
> *THANKS HOMIE! THIS FLAKE EVEN BLINGS ON MODELS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg I Want That! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 28 2010, 03:30 PM~18428906
> *whats up with the labor day specials..? :biggrin:
> *


Wacha Need! I got specials all the time... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Here are some pics of the homies 62 in progress with SparkleEFX Flake..  

Munoz Wheel & Accessories Montclair Ca

































Here is a pic of a ride I sold last year..


----------



## hi_ryder

anyone used that clear flake? wonder what that looks like....


----------



## MARINATE

THE FLAKE JUST DANCES  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18430248
> *Omg I Want That!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  :boink: i know


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good Shod!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2010, 06:04 PM~18435092
> *  :boink: i know
> *


lol I want the Model! :happysad: :rofl:  :run:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 29 2010, 01:15 AM~18431529
> *Here are some pics of the homies 62 in progress with SparkleEFX Flake..
> 
> Munoz Wheel & Accessories Montclair Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a ride I sold last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18435309
> *lol I want the Model! :happysad:  :rofl:    :run:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18436864
> *:0 :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 29 2010, 08:35 PM~18436871
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz up Brat,


----------



## DETONATER

Whats up Curly... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18436896
> *Wuz up Brat,
> *


Nothing much just Chilling on a Sunday Night lol u? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437080
> *Nothing much just Chilling on a Sunday Night lol u? :biggrin:
> *


Same, planning out the week.


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18435309
> *lol I want the Model! :happysad:  :rofl:    :run:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 **







*


----------



## DETONATER

Good morning bigshod... Thx for the bump.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 29 2010, 12:15 AM~18431529
> *Here are some pics of the homies 62 in progress with SparkleEFX Flake..
> 
> Munoz Wheel & Accessories Montclair Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a ride I sold last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 08:14 AM~18449351
> *Good morning bigshod... Thx for the bump.
> *


----------



## DETONATER

What pi4short... what can I get you today? :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

maybe a pound of your finest.... :biggrin: (soon) I dont need it but you can never have too much flake...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 31 2010, 06:32 AM~18448859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Just jump on one of the deals,or Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
g damn, mark.... you aint playing around*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18435309
> *lol I want the Model! :happysad:  :rofl:    :run:
> *


 :thumbsup: brittnay


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:19 PM~18422157
> *SPARKLE EFX  official flake sponsor of "all wrapped up " radical corvette :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: baddass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 29 2010, 12:15 AM~18431529
> *Here are some pics of the homies 62 in progress with SparkleEFX Flake..
> 
> Munoz Wheel & Accessories Montclair Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a ride I sold last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks killer bro


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 1 2010, 06:17 AM~18458788-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: baddass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Sep 1 2010, 06:19 AM~18458795
> *looks killer bro
> *


----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected] **







*


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 2 2010, 07:34 AM~18469129
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az

The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Sep 2 2010, 07:40 PM~18474360-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18474575
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 3 2010, 05:55 AM~18476872
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Sep 3 2010, 01:54 PM~18480033
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Well off to the BEACH...  :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Dated pic..


----------



## danny chawps

thanks for the flake detonator , half a pound of flake and two gallons of clear and this is what u get , i wish we had another gallon handy but 2 will do for now , off to lace and some red flake  ....fucking flake dances like a muuufuka :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Holy crap!! What size/ color? That's excellent!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 03:41 PM~18487081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the flake detonator , half a pound of flake and two gallons of clear and this is what u get , i wish we had another gallon handy but 2 will do for now , off to lace and some red flake   ....fucking flake dances like a muuufuka  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Sep 4 2010, 08:45 PM~18488754
> *Holy crap!! What size/ color? That's excellent!
> *


#24 18k gold.. in Micro .008 :biggrin: Bling Bling..


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## clutch1

:biggrin:  Daaaam hope my car sparkles like that when I get done with it


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected] **







*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1+Sep 5 2010, 12:25 AM~18489800-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:   Daaaam hope my car sparkles like that when I get done with it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will....
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Sep 5 2010, 07:36 AM~18490569
> *ttt
> *


Whats up bigshod.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 7 2010, 01:54 PM~18507672
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ttt
> *


Whats going on with the projects... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 15 2010, 12:27 AM~17496327
> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wanta do something like to top of my blazer


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Sep 8 2010, 10:36 AM~18515180
> *I wanta do something like to top of my blazer
> *


PM sent


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

thanks detonator, flake pops like crazy :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

86cuttyseabee,Sep 8 2010, 07:09 PM~18519392]

































thanks detonator, flake pops like crazy :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow: :thumbsup:
______________________________________________

Looks Good..!
:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 8 2010, 06:27 PM~18519613
> *
> Looks Good..!
> :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## CUZICAN

TTT FOR THE HOMIE DETONATER. AWESOME BUSINESS MAN.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 9 2010, 10:52 PM~18531185
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE DETONATER. AWESOME BUSINESS MAN.
> *


Thanks G!


----------



## pi4short

whats up mark.... have a good weekend homie..! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

see u saturday afternoon Mark..... hope u brought ur swim trunks :wow:


----------



## sardsone

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 8 2010, 06:27 PM~18519613
> *86cuttyseabee,Sep 8 2010, 07:09 PM~18519392]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks detonator, flake pops like crazy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wow:  :thumbsup:
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Looks Good..!
> :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


what color flake is that???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 10 2010, 07:27 PM~18537317
> *whats up mark.... have a good weekend homie..! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks, I'm chillin north of your neck of the woods. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18538042
> *see u saturday afternoon Mark..... hope u brought ur swim trunks :wow:
> *


I can't believe I made it on a full tank, last time I had to re-fuel. 
:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:09 PM~18538950
> *Thanks, I'm chillin north of your neck of the woods. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: homie tnx i got the flake today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18538977
> *:wave:  :wave: homie tnx i got the flake today  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You got it! :biggrin: 

Ill be getting with you on some more chrome


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

TTT for the homie....... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18544969
> *TTT for the homie....... :thumbsup:
> *


Sup G!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 12 2010, 09:19 AM~18546771
> *
> *


How was your BBQ Shod..?


----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected] **







*


----------



## hoodstar

Will be getting with u soon!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 12 2010, 09:21 AM~18546791
> *How was your BBQ Shod..?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
wish u could have stayed...next time


----------



## Guest

ttt.. some one say bar b q?? im on my way


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 13 2010, 05:48 AM~18553260-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> wish u could have stayed...next time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shod, we gotta make this happen! we'll throw up some smoke signals and get Mac over to lay some tape... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 06:41 AM~18553427
> *ttt.. some one say bar b q?? im on my way
> *


Yep.. we'll have them smoke signals calling your name...


----------



## Guest

im on my way with a roll of duck tape


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 07:21 AM~18553615
> *im on my way with a roll of duck tape
> *


WHAT THE HELL! We gettin robbed for the BBQ... :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 07:23 AM~18553630
> *WHAT THE HELL! We gettin robbed for the BBQ... :uh:
> *


lol, il figure out someway to make it cool.....


do they make a white flake or is the poly clear the closest.. (i tried to text you but since i got a new phone i think i dont have the right # for ya)


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 07:34 AM~18553698
> *lol, il figure out someway to make it cool.....
> do they make a white flake or is the poly clear the closest.. (i tried to text you but since i got a new phone i think i dont have the right # for ya)
> *


Yes there is a wht flake but I think it does not have the same pop as others. imagine clear flake then misted with wht pearl. you end up with flake that looks like wht pearl.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 07:21 AM~18553615
> *im on my way with a roll of duck tape
> *


uhh :uh: :uh: :uh: 

u and mark can do the duct tape :wow: 

i will cook da steaks


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2010, 08:55 AM~18554201
> *uhh :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Mac can bring fine line tape  :biggrin:
> 
> Mark and I will cook da steaks
> *


 :yes: Nothing else...! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

shod u want to bbq...? 


my meat on your grill... (maybe ****) :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 13 2010, 11:27 AM~18555123
> *shod u want to bbq...?
> my meat on your grill... (maybe ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got me a big ass box of sparkley stuff :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 13 2010, 11:27 AM~18555123
> *shod u want to bbq...?
> my meat on your grill... (maybe ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2010, 01:43 PM~18556301
> *just got me a big ass box of sparkley stuff :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 11:43 PM~18562039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 12 2010, 09:22 AM~18546803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for good lookin shit..

any pics of #2 over a white base?


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Sep 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18570910
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats good Mic Dog! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Sep 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18570910
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## MRJ-AIR

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 14 2010, 09:39 PM~18571075-->
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuzzzz up Bigshod..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRJ-AIR_@Sep 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18571137
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 11:43 PM~18562039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i hope u flaking the shit out of that fo


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 07:08 AM~18573339
> *i hope u flaking the shit out of that fo
> *


Just waiting on the homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 14 2010, 05:03 PM~18567903
> *bump for good lookin shit..
> 
> any pics of #2 over a white base?
> *


I tested a little over some white, but looked kinda like salt in the paint.. I didn't lay it on too thick though, might look better with more, and enough clear to actually flatten it out. 

It did look cool when I just sprinkled a pinch onto my car's white paint, lol.

One guy I know is preppin his car to try a little bit, maybe he'll have some good pics.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Sep 15 2010, 03:23 PM~18576996
> *I tested a little over some white, but looked kinda like salt in the paint.. I didn't lay it on too thick though, might look better with more, and enough clear to actually flatten it out.
> 
> It did look cool when I just sprinkled a pinch onto my car's white paint, lol.
> 
> One guy I know is preppin his car to try a little bit, maybe he'll have some good pics.
> *


Thanks or the input clutch1..  

I was told it looks better over a colored base, but haven't seen it yet..


----------



## LONNDOGG

Can u get that old school glass that goes in the flake ?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18577255
> *Can u get that old school glass that goes in the flake ?
> *


Can't say yes, but I'm looking for the source.. 

Can anyone post up a pic of what it looks like in it's raw form? ? Thanks.


----------



## LONNDOGG

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 15 2010, 04:20 PM~18577354
> *Can't say yes, but I'm looking for the source..
> 
> Can anyone post up a pic of what it looks like in it's raw form? ? Thanks.
> *


I have some i will try to post a pic later that shit really pops good


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 15 2010, 04:20 PM~18577354
> *Can't say yes, but I'm looking for the source..
> 
> Can anyone post up a pic of what it looks like in it's raw form? ? Thanks.
> *


 :wow: rookie :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18577253
> *Thanks or the input clutch1..
> 
> I was told it looks better over a colored base, but haven't seen it yet..
> *


No prob. 

That's actually a really good idea.. clear flake over color.. hmmmmmmm. 

Not gonna change my mind about the royal blue next spring tho :biggrin: 


My car's getting the final bodywork done on the door panels right now, cuz I can't block big areas worth-a-shit. 
Not turnin back now, Can't wait to make it sparkly.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2010, 09:11 PM~18579811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:11 PM~17870237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool logo


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG+Sep 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18577962-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have some i will try to post a pic later that shit really pops good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 05:56 PM~18578033
> *:wow: PIMP :nicoderm:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-clutch1_@Sep 15 2010, 09:07 PM~18579771
> *No prob.
> 
> That's actually a really good idea.. clear flake over color.. hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Not gonna change my mind about the royal blue next spring tho  :biggrin:
> My car's getting the final bodywork done on the door panels right now, cuz I can't block big areas worth-a-shit.
> Not turnin back now, Can't wait to make it sparkly.
> *


    

SA ROLLERZ,Sep 15 2010, 09:11 PM~18579811]

















More bling :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 08:51 AM~18582480
> *cool logo
> *


Thanks! !


----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected] **







*


----------



## bigshod

:|


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 17 2010, 06:47 AM~18589630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:45 PM~18592335
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Sep 17 2010, 07:38 PM~18594584
> *ttt
> *


Wus up Ballers... :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Finally got to use my flake on a larger scale, shits the real deal. Hs5964 approved  As always, looks 10 millions times better in person.


----------



## cutebratt04

Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

hot$tuff5964,Sep 18 2010, 08:45 PM~18601011]
Finally got to use my flake on a larger scale, shits the real deal. Hs5964 approved  As always, looks 10 millions times better in person.









LOOKS BAD ASS </span> :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 18 2010, 08:47 PM~18601024
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Awesome!*





> * :cheesy:
> *


Wus up, Braa,t,t,tat :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 18 2010, 09:50 PM~18601047
> *hot$tuff5964,Sep 18 2010, 08:45 PM~18601011]
> Finally got to use my flake on a larger scale, shits the real deal. Hs5964 approved  As always, looks 10 millions times better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS BAD ASS </span> :biggrin:
> Wus up, Braa,t,t,tat  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol Nothing Much just got home from Cantina Night in the Downtown Square Danced my Ass off Today lol! How are you? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 18 2010, 08:52 PM~18601062
> *Lol Nothing Much just got home from Cantina Night in the Downtown Square Danced my Ass off Today lol! How are you? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thats cool, some fun away from all the school and work.., Me just chillin.. working on my car as best I can..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18601095
> *Thats cool, some fun away from all the school and work.., Me just chillin.. working on my car as best I can..
> *


That's Cool! Omg I want to Work on a Car so Bad lol!  :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18601143
> *That's Cool! Omg I want to Work on a Car so Bad lol!   :happysad:
> *


Well you could always pull up the daily and give her a bath.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 19 2010, 06:48 PM~18605720
> *Well you could always pull up the daily and give her a bath.. :biggrin:
> *


Lol Yeah She Needs one but it's Not as Satisfying as Laying Down Paint lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good bigshod :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 19 2010, 06:21 PM~18605992
> *Lol Yeah She Needs one but it's Not as Satisfying as Laying Down Paint lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 19 2010, 08:24 PM~18606706
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol! Ay Yi Yi!  :run:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 19 2010, 08:56 PM~18607567
> *ttt
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected] **







*


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## danny chawps

i got some more flake pics i gotta post :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18631270
> *i got some more flake pics i gotta post  :biggrin:
> *


Were waiting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Hoss805

TTT for some Bad ASS Flake


----------



## tatman

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 20 2010, 11:12 PM~18618401
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## SkysDaLimit




----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 23 2010, 10:51 PM~18648452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i wanted to achieve this look with a basic champagne gold could it be done without making it look like total shit? honestley


----------



## DETONATER

Silverseven, Curly will pass through and check out your question.. 



Jumbo Flake is no joke... I might just switch up my paint scheme.. :biggrin:


----------



## silverseven

nice cause i want him to stripe my car! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18630476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 06:42 PM~18636106
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats good Justin, got any new pics yet? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:56 PM~18636907
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, it's starting to get hot again shod... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 12:31 PM~18643319
> *TTT for some Bad ASS Flake
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks G! Can't wait to see the work.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tatman_@Sep 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18646787
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up tatman, you get to use that royal blue yet?  

SkysDaLimit,Sep 23 2010, 09:51 PM~18648452]



































































































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Need to see that in then sun.. SUPA BLING!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 23 2010, 10:09 PM~18648606
> *if i wanted to achieve this look with a basic champagne gold could it be done without making it look like total shit? honestley
> *


yea. but it takes alot of clear..

thats not the finished product.. jumbo flake is a bitch to bury.. once its done it will be glass..


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: damn i want that kinda flake now............. once its buried in the clear and sum kandy patterns...dammit i can see it now... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Shoot a tac coat and sprinkle, and you'll have less flake standing on edge.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

redid the monte  , i based a new silver with flake this time 



















u cant really see the black flake , but its there :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

danny chawps,Sep 24 2010, 03:45 PM~18654052]redid the monte   , i based a new silver with flake this time 



















u cant really see the black flake , but its there  :happysad: 












Aprox how much silver flake did you mix for this effect in pic 1 & 2?, and all the sparkles we can see in the last pic is the blk flake reflecting correct? 

In the blk section, How much flake is used. Just a mist or is that full coverage?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 04:59 PM~18654532
> *danny chawps,Sep 24 2010, 03:45 PM~18654052]redid the monte   , i based a new silver with flake this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u cant really see the black flake , but its there  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprox how much silver flake did you mix for this effect in pic 1 & 2?, and all the sparkles we can see in the last pic is the blk flake reflecting correct?
> 
> In the blk section, How much flake is used.  Just a mist or is that full coverage?
> *



well the silver flake u can see it but its the way the body of the car, it curves down so it doesnt catch the suns reflection as much , its 3 coats of silver flake , and 2 coats for the black  dont worry its still some good flake foo :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 05:17 PM~18654663
> *well the silver flake u can see it but its the way the body of the car, it curves down so it doesnt catch the suns reflection as much , its 3 coats of silver  flake , and 2 coats for the black    dont worry its still some good flake foo  :biggrin:
> *


Not worried at all, Just asking for those how might have wondered..  

Time to get mac to either put the Kings logo or the Raiders logo on the trunk.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 05:26 PM~18654718
> *Not worried at all, Just asking for those how might have wondered..
> 
> Time to get mac to either put the Kings logo or the Raiders logo on the trunk..  :biggrin:
> *



i hate doing silver and black cars  aka raider color cars :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 05:27 PM~18654729
> *i hate doing silver and black cars    aka raider color cars  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: well.......$


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 05:27 PM~18654729
> *i hate doing silver and black cars    aka raider color cars  :happysad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 12:50 PM~18652794
> *
> Whats good Justin, got any new pics yet?  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Not yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 23 2010, 10:51 PM~18648452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Holy Moley That Looks AMAZING!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 05:29 PM~18654742
> *:roflmao: well.......$
> *



ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

flakes are poppin like always :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 23 2010, 09:51 PM~18648452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Single Jars are $17.50+$5.00 for priority mail.. Silver by the pound $55.00 .008, .015, .040 PAYPAL: [email protected] **







*


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 23 2010, 09:29 PM~18648783
> *nice cause i want him to stripe my car! :biggrin:
> *


champagne flake is a bad ass color, i don't see why it couldn't be done well .. give it a shot!!


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 24 2010, 11:42 PM~18657395-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 01:12 AM~18657698
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Can't wait to see what the five looks like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 04:25 PM~18660734
> *champagne flake is a bad ass color, i don't see why it couldn't be done well .. give it a shot!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curly in da house.. TTT :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Sep 25 2010, 07:33 PM~18661736
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Mac, the new week has come.. Things will change up soon... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 05:26 PM~18654718
> *Not worried at all, Just asking for those how might have wondered..
> 
> Time to get mac to either put the Kings logo or the Raiders logo on the trunk..  :biggrin:
> *


i will hook ya up... i just finished this one tonight for a homie


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 26 2010, 05:23 PM~18666826
> *
> *


HAPPY B-DAY BRO  



TTT FOR MARK


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 06:39 AM~18671079
> *HAPPY B-DAY BRO
> TTT FOR bigshod....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 06:39 AM~18671079
> *HAPPY B-DAY BRO
> TTT FOR MARK
> *


thanx brotha :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>*Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 








*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt for the flake king of bling :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

:cheesy: that might work as a substitute for ice pearl :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>*Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 29 2010, 03:50 PM~18694798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> *


*
:cheesy:*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 29 2010, 06:25 AM~18690822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for the flake king of bling :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:20 AM~18691108
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mac.. Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 29 2010, 07:59 AM~18691332
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Sep 29 2010, 06:27 PM~18695906
> *:cheesy:
> *


Whats good bigshod.. Whats new.. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

Wut up mark


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18707372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 23 2010, 09:51 PM~18648452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks dad ass


----------



## pi4short

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

took some sun pics :biggrin:









i took more but its too flaky and theres too much glare for the camera.....camera aint ready for that much flake :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 1 2010, 09:40 AM~18710828
> *took some sun pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took more but its too flaky and theres too much glare for the camera.....camera aint ready for that much flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im liking that silver foo :cheesy: 

got a color code or info for that color :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

basic silver base with SparkleEFX micro silver flake..


----------



## bigshod

Nice :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## bigshod

fire red.... thats my pick :cheesy: :cheesy: 

.004 if u got or .006 :0 but .008 will work

thanx Mark


----------



## DETONATER

My car in peices.. Trying to get all the pieces lined up so I can put it back together... Fuck I cant wait...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 11:39 PM~18716133
> *My car in peices.. Trying to get all the pieces ligned up so I can put it back together... Fuck I cant wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 10:39 PM~18716133
> *My car in peices.. Trying to get all the pieces ligned up so I can put it back together... Fuck I cant wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Oct 1 2010, 10:19 AM~18711059-->
> 
> 
> 
> im liking that silver foo :cheesy:
> 
> got a color code or info for that color :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yah ill send u the code
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 10:39 PM~18716133
> *My car in peices.. Trying to get all the pieces ligned up so I can put it back together... Fuck I cant wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: dam i want the center golds  ...the four needs a chawp top foo :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18716242
> *yah ill send u the code
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  dam i want the center golds   ...the four needs a chawp top foo :biggrin:
> *


Maybe somehow you can be the one to pattern that shit out.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>*Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigshod

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 10:39 PM~18716133
> *My car in peices.. Trying to get all the pieces lined up so I can put it back together... Fuck I cant wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy crap, are those my wheels and my parts.. i need to go out to my garage and make sure you didnt jack my shit (no ****) damn bro, we building the same shit


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18728482
> *holy crap, are those my wheels and my parts.. i need to go out to my garage and make sure you didnt jack my shit (no ****)  damn bro, we building the same shit
> *


 :roflmao: 

Little by little..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> My car in peices.. Trying to get all the pieces lined up so I can put it back together... Fuck I cant wait...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='color:blue'>*Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:*


----------



## CUZICAN

Any pics of *HEAVY* black flake in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Guest

ttmft


----------



## elspock84

ill be placin an order in a week


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Oct 4 2010, 12:21 AM~18729155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of *HEAVY* black flake in the sun :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 05:38 AM~18729697
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:47 AM~18729915
> *ttmft
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 07:20 AM~18730060
> *ill be placin an order in a week
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthSideCustoms_@Oct 4 2010, 07:38 PM~18736085
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## bigshod

sup mark.....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 5 2010, 05:30 AM~18739248
> *  sup mark.....
> *


about to send you a package.. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 5 2010, 08:54 AM~18740185
> *about to send you a package..  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :|


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2010, 05:41 AM~18749038
> *:uh:  :|
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 6 2010, 07:51 PM~18755554
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man, I got'a see the car in the sun with those patterns....... can't wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Justin-Az,Oct 3 2010, 01:56 AM~18722686]










How much can I get if I pawn it..?  :wow:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>*Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] *


----------



## bigshod

Got my stuff today ...those jars are :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 7 2010, 07:16 PM~18763336
> *Got my stuff today ...those jars are  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 8 2010, 04:17 PM~18768735
> *:cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2010, 11:49 PM~18771107
> *ttt
> *


Thanks Big Dog!


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>*Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigshod

morning mark

ttt


----------



## tjones

TTT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 12 2010, 05:34 AM~18789489-->
> 
> 
> 
> morning mark
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Good evening muahahahahahaaaaa!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tjones_@Oct 12 2010, 12:26 PM~18791688
> *TTT :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

whats up mark. i will be sending you a cap in the morning. 
i picked it up today. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood1

how much for the root beer flakes how much would i need to do a 1994 fleetwood
kan you txt me the prize 620 202 0101


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this here flake was sprayed on a trike i did and we just took it to vegas and it is the NEW 2010 LRM TRIKE OF THE YEAR " lunch money"

we took best paint and grafics too :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 01:33 PM~18026067
> *Just got most outstanding flake at the Denver Super Show this past weekend!!!
> 
> Gonna definately be ordering my flake from you from now on!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> When people see it and say "wow what did you do put a pound of flake on that!" I say 'Well actually I did!!!"  LOL
> 
> A++!
> *





> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:08 AM~18799334
> *this here flake was sprayed on a trike i did and we just took it to vegas and it is the NEW 2010 LRM TRIKE OF THE YEAR  " lunch money"
> 
> we took best paint and grafics too :biggrin:
> *



Thats 2 down and I hope more to come... Congrats Rollerz... WHO'S NEXT


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:08 AM~18799334
> *this here flake was sprayed on a trike i did and we just took it to vegas and it is the NEW 2010 LRM TRIKE OF THE YEAR  " lunch money"
> 
> we took best paint and grafics too :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: congrats bro :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 13 2010, 01:05 PM~18800671
> *Thats 2 down and I hope more to come... Congrats Rollerz... WHO'S NEXT
> *


count the vette as the next one :biggrin: :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Oct 13 2010, 11:35 AM~18800014-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wus up cold blooded... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 05:08 PM~18802764
> *:h5: congrats bro :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to get at you about this weekend... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:35 PM~18803499
> *count the vette as the next one :biggrin:  :0
> *


Thats what I'm talking about..


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:08 AM~18799334
> *this here flake was sprayed on a trike i did and we just took it to vegas and it is the NEW 2010 LRM TRIKE OF THE YEAR  " lunch money"
> 
> we took best paint and grafics too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 14 2010, 11:06 AM~18809868
> *<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> *


  HOWS the BIZZ MARK ?


----------



## CUZICAN

Im lovin the black flake does it come in any other size. BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 14 2010, 10:56 PM~18816319
> *Im lovin the black flake does it come in any other size. BIGGER  :biggrin:
> *


I can get .015 regular..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18816333
> *I can get .015 regular..
> *


Really :0 . I was looking at some of the rides in Vegas and the big flakes is where it's at to me :biggrin: Just seems to dance more


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 14 2010, 10:59 PM~18816343
> *Really :0 . I was looking at some of the rides in Vegas and the big flakes is where it's at to me :biggrin: Just seems to dance more
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 14 2010, 11:00 PM~18816352
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


so .015 is big flake correct.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 14 2010, 11:01 PM~18816364
> *so .015 is big flake correct.
> *


It's more standard like HOK F-15 Silver. Going larger than that might be a little crazy. Your standard flake jobs that are not micro are .015.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Oct 14 2010, 10:11 PM~18815937-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOWS the BIZZ MARK ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving along.. Did you get some flake from Joe and have a chance to use some of it?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 02:43 AM~18817461
> *
> *


My man Justin... Hope the car is comming along well...


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2010, 04:57 PM~18828844
> *:wave:
> *


What it do :biggrin: 

Sup Brit.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 16 2010, 07:52 PM~18829559
> *What it do  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Brit..  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey What's Up did you go to Vegas?


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## bigshod

ttt for the homie mark ... Wish u could make da show but will send u footage 
Throughout the day :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Oct 16 2010, 07:05 PM~18829644-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey What's Up did you go to Vegas?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wish I could have, I'm looking forward to next year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18830257
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump Justin...Hope the car is looking good..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Oct 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18830568
> *ttt for the homie mark ... Wish u could make da show but will send u footage
> Throughout the day  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Shod! you da man.. I feel like the sand box got taken away and I can't play


----------



## clutch1

Those lazer colors are off the chain man! 

What's the deal with "jewel" flakes? They look interesting.. something special about em?


----------



## danny chawps

> <span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 dam i wana try that red jewel , laser green and yellow oh ill need the copper penny or the rootbeer flake , dont know which one yet till i get the car :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Oct 17 2010, 12:22 AM~18831466
> *Those lazer colors are off the chain man!
> 
> What's the deal with "jewel" flakes? They look interesting.. something special about em?
> *


There rainbow flake, so they give off that same look as silver rainbow.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 17 2010, 12:21 AM~18831207
> *I really wish I could have, I'm looking forward to next year..
> *


Yeah Me Too Hopefully I can Save up to go Next Year :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 17 2010, 08:06 PM~18836942
> *Yeah Me Too Hopefully I can Save up to go Next Year  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

about to be sprayin some more of this amazing flake soon :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2010, 05:13 PM~18844502
> *about to be sprayin some more of this amazing flake soon :0
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

how much for sum emeral green flake and western blue?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LIL-SPANKS_@Oct 19 2010, 11:49 AM~18851550
> *how much for sum emeral green flake and western blue?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## olskl49

can u show a pic of root beer brown or copper Im shooting over brown with gold pearl and need asap


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@Oct 19 2010, 04:02 PM~18853591
> *can u show a pic of root beer brown or copper Im shooting over brown with gold pearl and need asap
> *


COPPER SECOND ROW FROM THE TOP AND SECOND JAR FROM THE LEFT










ROOT BEER NEXT TO SAND


----------



## DETONATER

Now I hope your all inspired to get back in the booth and keep'em comming.. :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 19 2010, 04:12 PM~18853669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have a close up of the black flake on the top right corner


----------



## bigshod

ttt for my flake foo


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 15 2010, 01:27 AM~17496327
> *PUTTING MARKS FLAKE TO USE!! THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP!!!
> 
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84+Oct 19 2010, 11:30 PM~18858109-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a close up of the black flake on the top right corner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pm sent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 11:43 AM~18861160
> *ttt for my flake foo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks shod! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Oct 20 2010, 05:15 PM~18863827
> *:0
> *


Woop Woop! PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## tatman

WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## pi4short




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Mark, Here go the Pics of County Blues, that we hooked up with your Products :0 :0 :wow: :wow:  *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18870971
> *Hey Mark, Here go the Pics of County Blues, that we hooked up with your Products :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks awesome. what size flake?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2010, 02:04 PM~18872163
> *looks awesome. what size flake?
> *


I belive that's the Ice Blue .008 with a top coat of probably oriental blue candy or could have been the .008 silver with candy top coat.. Looks killer!


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 12:31 PM~18870971
> *Hey Mark, Here go the Pics of County Blues, that we hooked up with your Products :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Ok on your tray of flakes, it's the 3rd one in on the 3rd row. Well that was one, Chino is the only one with that formula.. I do know it was a .008. But I guess a Magician never reveals all.lmao. Sorry...  :biggrin: *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 07:35 PM~18875092
> *Ok on your tray of flakes, it's the 3rd one in on the 3rd row. Well that was one, Chino is the only one with that formula.. I do know it was a .008. But I guess a Magician never reveals all.lmao. Sorry...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18870971
> *Hey Mark, Here go the Pics of County Blues, that we hooked up with your Products :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18866348-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wud up son...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:36 AM~18869580
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 10:03 AM~18870248
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up PI! What you working on next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE [email protected] 21 2010, 10:36 AM~18870510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Represent! Rollerz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18870971
> *Ok on your tray of flakes, it's the 3rd one in on the 3rd row. Well that was one, Chino is the only one with that formula.. I do know it was a .008. But I guess a Magician never reveals all.lmao. Sorry...   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word up.. that micro does wonders..And the magician of course :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 08:47 PM~18875765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## bigshod

Mornin bump :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Morning Bump*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 22 2010, 06:03 AM~18878405-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin bump :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 22 2010, 11:32 AM~18880579
> *Morning Bump
> *


Thank you too... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 08:48 PM~18875773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Thanks Bro.*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 22 2010, 06:27 PM~18883822
> *Why thank you!
> Thank you too... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 21 2010, 09:19 PM~18876123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> 
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> *


*

a jar of root beer brown foo :cheesy: lemme get my pay pal on *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 22 2010, 11:10 PM~18886138
> *a jar of root beer brown foo  :cheesy: lemme  get my pay pal on
> *


A jar! What you gonna do with that.. spray some rims :roflmao: 

Nah...lol I got you G! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 22 2010, 11:20 PM~18886197
> *A jar! What you gonna do with that.. spray some rims  :roflmao:
> 
> Nah...lol I got you G!  :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> :wow:  :wow:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## danny chawps

fucking flake dances on the wheels foo :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 08:05 PM~18890410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking flake dances on the wheels foo  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 23 2010, 04:18 PM~18889502-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wacha workin on bigshod..?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18890410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking flake dances on the wheels foo  :cheesy:
> *


Sup Danny.. Rims look good.


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18892230
> *Wacha workin on bigshod..?
> *


nothin til u ship my flake  :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 08:51 PM~18897910
> *nothin til u ship my flake   :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :no: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18898031
> *:scrutinize:  :no:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :happysad: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:05 PM~18898082
> *:0  :happysad:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Do you want me to pick up that western in .008? :yes: trust.. :biggrin: thats the one.. besides the other 4 colors..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18898111
> *Do you want me to pick up that western in .008?  :yes: trust..  :biggrin: thats the one.. besides the other 4 colors..
> *


do it :cheesy: :cheesy: hno:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18898146
> *do it :cheesy:  :cheesy:  hno:
> *


Ok I'll get you a POUND.....PooF Fuckin flake everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:17 PM~18898252
> *Ok I'll get you a POUND.....PooF Fuckin flake everywhere  :biggrin:
> *


oh flake  :thumbsdown: thought it was the good flake :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

u going to TRAFFIC in 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:20 PM~18898305
> *oh flake   :thumbsdown: thought it was the good flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


What are you talking about

I could go, are you going?


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:23 PM~18898344
> *I could, you going?
> *


yes sir :cheesy: u got the hot spot for breakfast


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18898364
> *yes sir :cheesy:  u got the hot spot for breakfast
> *


I'm sure we could figure that one out.. :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18898364
> *yes sir :cheesy:  u got the hot spot for breakfast
> *


shod always thinking about food...... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:27 PM~18898399
> *shod always thinking about food...... :biggrin:
> *


u wanna roll C-dro :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:27 PM~18898399
> *shod always thinking about food...... :biggrin:
> *


Ya I don't fuck around either. The tank is always on full... :biggrin: 

Might be a bad thing but fuck it :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:29 PM~18898422
> *Ya I don't fuck around either. The tank is always on full... :biggrin:
> 
> Might be a bad thing but fuck it  :roflmao:
> *


u tell that little skinny fucker  

:cheesy:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18898410
> *u wanna roll C-dro :happysad:
> *


thinking about rounding up the troops.... Roscoes sounds good to me...!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:29 PM~18898434
> *u tell that little skinny fucker
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


no need to be all upset... :biggrin: its not my fault your broncos lost today


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:29 PM~18898437
> *thinking about rounding up the troops.... Roscoes sounds good to me...!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i will round up my girl art :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:29 PM~18898437
> *thinking about rounding up the troops.... Roscoes sounds good to me...!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:31 PM~18898457
> *no need to be all upset...  :biggrin:  its not my fault your broncos lost today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: 
u are no longer invited


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:31 PM~18898457
> *no need to be all upset...  :biggrin:  its not my fault your broncos lost today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

looks like they took 59 licks!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 PM~18898468
> *:twak:
> u are no longer invited
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

:|


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 09:33 PM~18898482
> *:|
> *


I had to split for a minute to make a sale, whos next... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:36 PM~18898537
> *I had to split for a minute to make a sale, whos next... TTT  :biggrin:
> *


soon.... :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18898561
> *soon....  :cheesy:
> *


More silver ? ?


----------



## DETONATER

king t dippin





 above the law 100 spokes


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18898574
> *More silver ? ?
> *


yeah im low on micro..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 24 2010, 09:41 PM~18898620
> *yeah im low on micro..
> *


Cool.. restocking on tuesday..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18898537
> *I had to split for a minute to make a sale, whos next... TTT  :biggrin:
> *


My trigger finger is itchy to spray da flake!! Can't wait :wow: thanks mark u da man :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 PM~18898930
> *My trigger finger is itchy to spray da flake!! Can't wait :wow: thanks mark u da man :thumbsup:
> *


Glad to be of service bro.. check your PM.. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Oct 24 2010, 10:28 PM~18899233-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm talking about..  Sup Jeff..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Oct 25 2010, 05:40 AM~18900791
> *ttt
> *


Morning Shod..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT*


----------



## bigshod

Good Evening Flakeman :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 11:09 PM~18898994
> *Glad to be of service bro.. check your PM..  :biggrin:
> *


Did u get my pm wit da pics?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Oct 25 2010, 04:23 PM~18905207-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was good seeing you guys today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 06:24 PM~18906342
> *Good Evening Flakeman :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> muha haha hahah hahah aaaa! I vont my lowrrrider to bling hahah hahahahaaa
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Oct 25 2010, 07:04 PM~18906776
> *Did u get my pm wit da pics?
> *


PM sent..


----------



## rc4life

paypal sent


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## tjones

TTT


----------



## bigshod

Wut uppp :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Oct 26 2010, 06:46 AM~18910701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:48 AM~18912287
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:50 AM~18912303
> *Wut uppp :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 09:26 PM~18918328
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:28 PM~18918997
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 10:42 PM~18919154
> *ttt
> *


Whats going on Homies.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 26 2010, 10:47 PM~18919215
> *Whats going on Homies.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillen doggy


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2010, 05:32 AM~18920318
> *
> *


whats new bro


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.




----------



## shadowboy168

how much flake would it take to do a 1984 chevy caprice 2-door all flaked out


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by shadowboy168_@Oct 27 2010, 05:17 PM~18924532
> *how much flake would it take to do a 1984 chevy caprice 2-door all flaked out
> *


All depends on how much coverage u want, what size flake, what color base ur gonna use ect ect ect.


----------



## shadowboy168

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2010, 04:56 PM~18924778
> *All depends on how much coverage u want, what size flake, what color base ur gonna use ect ect ect.
> *


i am goin to use the .008 flake and the base will be black i want to flake the shit out of it


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shadowboy168_@Oct 27 2010, 04:59 PM~18924803
> *i am goin to use the .008 flake and the base will be black i want to flake the shit out of it
> *


It's best to be safe, buy 2 pounds. Thats not including frame off and all the extra areas.. what color flake?


----------



## shadowboy168

> damm that flake looks good,
> not like the kind i bought from a lady at a car show, shit faded when i poured it into the intercoat clear.
> in stead of blue flake i had blue intercoat clear
> [/quote
> 
> Ouch, Here is a shot of a 69 skirt used as a test pannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to use this color
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

wheres my flake foo


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2010, 07:15 PM~18926072
> *wheres my flake foo
> *


What Fool! Keep it up and I'm gonna send debo & damon over to hook you up.. :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 07:21 PM~18926124
> *What Fool! Keep it up and I'm gonna send debo & damon over to hook you up..  :0
> *


  :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2010, 07:23 PM~18926136
> *  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 07:23 PM~18926143
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shadowboy168_@Oct 27 2010, 06:20 PM~18925508
> *i want to use this color
> *


This is a bad ass color.. do you want to go for that one?


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 08:21 PM~18926124
> *What Fool! Keep it up and I'm gonna send debo & damon over to hook you up..  :0
> *


Damn that sounds like a party :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18926593
> *Damn that sounds like a party :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Oct 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18926593-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that sounds like a party :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Oct 27 2010, 08:03 PM~18926640
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## shadowboy168

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 07:43 PM~18926379
> *This is a bad ass color.. do you want to go for that one?
> *


how much for 3 pounds shipped to 83211


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shadowboy168_@Oct 27 2010, 08:23 PM~18926905
> *how much for 3 pounds shipped to 83211
> *


PM sent


----------



## DETONATER

:nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 09:12 PM~18926782
> *:sprint:
> *


hey where u goin??? :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2010, 10:08 PM~18927907
> *hey where u goin???  :uh:
> *


went to go get some glitter foe the bishes. I love boobies too! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 11:13 PM~18927962
> *went to go get some glitter foe the bishes. I love boobies too!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigshod

top of the mornin to ya


----------



## danny chawps

some more flake pics :biggrin: 
































































flake just dances everywhere man


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 28 2010, 01:19 PM~18932269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:42 PM~18931939
> *some more flake pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake just dances everywhere man
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life

Just got my flake in today!!! Super fast shipping!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 28 2010, 07:10 PM~18935178
> *Just got my flake in today!!! Super fast shipping!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

Heres a link to a guy looking for bulk flake on my Hamb thread. 

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...t=498133&page=3


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 09:21 PM~18936624
> *Heres a link to a guy looking for bulk flake on my Hamb thread.
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...t=498133&page=3
> *


Thanks Justin.. Good Lookin! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 12:29 AM~18937903
> *Thanks Justin.. Good Lookin!  :biggrin:
> *


No Problem Man


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected]


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 01:42 PM~18931939
> *some more flake pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake just dances everywhere man
> *


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar

I need some flake homie. I want the orange or the gold to orange. Any way to see some samples?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18944501
> *I need some flake homie. I want the orange or the gold to orange. Any way to see some samples?
> *


PM sent..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Oct 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18943803-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Brit.. :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Oct 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18944934
> *
> *


Sup Shod. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18945021
> *Sup Brit..  :wave:
> :uh:
> Sup Shod.  :cheesy:
> *


sup pal :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 11:32 PM~18945021
> *Sup Brit..  :wave:
> 
> Sup Shod.  :cheesy:
> *


Hey :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 29 2010, 10:35 PM~18945044
> *Hey  :happysad:
> *


It's friday and I'm board as hell.. WTF!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 11:37 PM~18945055
> *It's friday and I'm board as hell.. WTF!
> *


I'm watching Hangover but it sucks cuz it hurts to laugh


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 29 2010, 10:39 PM~18945073
> *I'm watching Hangover but it sucks cuz it hurts to laugh
> *


Did you go to the doctors? ?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 11:45 PM~18945111
> *Did you go to the doctors? ?
> *


Yeah I went Today, to get checked out, My left Knee was Swollen but No Fractures she gave me something for the Swelling and a Muscle Relaxer Im like Sore all Over


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the flake. 
I'm shooting out of a 1.4 sharpe gun. What I did for the first time as shooting flake as a test. I mixed the flake n clear on my 1st coat then I shot 2 more coats later. I still feel the flake, its med flake for HOK. 
So I need more clear to bury the flake then sand down smooth. Thanks for help. Wat nice color reds u got ov er a black base. Thanks.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Oct 29 2010, 11:15 PM~18945308-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liz I'll see you early this week, I've got something to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 30 2010, 01:31 AM~18945655
> *TTT for the flake.
> I'm shooting out of a 1.4 sharpe gun. What I did for the first time as shooting flake as a test. I mixed the flake n clear on my 1st coat then I shot 2 more coats later. I still feel the flake, its med flake for HOK.
> So I need more clear to bury the flake then sand down smooth. Thanks for help. Wat nice color reds u got ov er a black base. Thanks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18947028
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Mario.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 07:56 PM~18949619
> *Liz I'll see you early this week, I've got something to show you.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Sup Mario..  :biggrin:
> *


just Chillen Homie fucken around on layitlow. (The Cabaret) :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

:happysad:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2010, 09:36 PM~18950052
> *:happysad:
> *


Whats up Bigshod :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 09:39 PM~18950068
> *Whats up Bigshod  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :420: <----me


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18950298
> *:420: <----me
> *


Drunk or Blown? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18950298
> *:420: <----me
> *











:ugh: :| :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 10:29 PM~18950320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :|  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 10:29 PM~18950320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :|  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18950320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :|  :roflmao:
> *


lol! :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 30 2010, 10:33 PM~18950341
> *lol! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18950351
> *:uh:
> *


uHHH Oooo.. see what I started.. Hope you feel better bigshod ..


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18950320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :|  :roflmao:
> *


Man I need a double shot on the rocks of that nyquil


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 10:29 PM~18950320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :|  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

May All of you Have a Safe & Happy Halloween...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 01:57 PM~18953551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Guest

ttt for the homie


----------



## elspock84

got me a nice lil shipment in today :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
man my trigger finger itching to go spray something :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
thanks mark you da man.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Oct 31 2010, 11:51 PM~18956842-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha HA very funny.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:57 AM~18957405
> *ttt for the homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woop woop!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 09:33 AM~18958181
> *got me a nice lil shipment in today  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> man my trigger finger itching to go spray something  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> thanks mark you da man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

>


Get down John! 



> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff.. I'm feeling a little Cold Blooded today :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

DOLLAZ & DICE ~,Oct 21 2010, 10:36 AM~18870510]



























These are the results you get with SparkleEFX Flake.. 
Dreamwork Customs,Oct 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18870971]
*<span style='font-family:Optima'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow: *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 10:33 AM~18958181
> *got me a nice lil shipment in today  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> man my trigger finger itching to go spray something  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> thanks mark you da man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a yellow flake?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 08:06 PM~18962105
> *Is that a yellow flake?
> *


Yes sir yellow laser!  looks fucking badass!!!!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18962243
> *Yes sir yellow laser!  looks fucking badass!!!!
> *


:0 I need yellow :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 08:20 PM~18962254
> *:0 I need yellow :biggrin:
> *


Let da homie mark know what's up


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 07:20 PM~18962254
> *:0 I need yellow :biggrin:
> *


Be prepaired, I sprinkled some of that on a paint stick today and it flips from gold to green, 1 angle is gold and if you stand from the other side it flips green..  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## hi_ryder

what size is that? looks bananas


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 1 2010, 09:48 PM~18963134
> *Be prepaired, I sprinkled some of that on a paint stick today and it flips from gold to green, 1 angle is gold and if you stand from the other side it flips green..    :biggrin:
> *


My car is gonna be green


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 2 2010, 04:44 AM~18965282
> *what size is that? looks bananas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know some of the flake used was micro .008, but I can't tell you if any others were used as I was not the painter.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 1 2010, 09:48 PM~18963134
> *Be prepaired, I sprinkled some of that on a paint stick today and it flips from gold to green, 1 angle is gold and if you stand from the other side it flips green..    :biggrin:
> *


laser yellow

















laser green


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 2 2010, 01:43 PM~18968139
> *laser yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laser green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Jars of .004 Ultra Micro are $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## pi4short

:cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 3 2010, 12:45 PM~18976443
> *:cheesy:
> *


I'll see you in TRAFFIC sunday :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 2 2010, 12:43 PM~18968139
> *laser yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laser green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IMAGINE IF YOU SNEEZED WHEN YOU TOOK THAT PIC!! :wow:  
CRAZY COLORS though :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 4 2010, 10:48 AM~18983860
> *IMAGINE IF YOU SNEEZED WHEN YOU TOOK THAT PIC!! :wow:
> CRAZY COLORS though :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! Sup Mark, cool hanging out with you today at the shop. Thanks for the lunch!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 4 2010, 02:33 PM~18986058
> *TTT! Sup Mark, cool hanging out with you today at the shop. Thanks for the lunch!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2.. :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987

Flake arrived Mark. Looks BadASS Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 4 2010, 03:22 PM~18986432
> *Flake arrived Mark.  Looks BadASS Thanks
> *


Thats great! I'm glad you like it..


----------



## bigshod

Thanks for everything mark... Looks good


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## bigshod




----------



## mozzywozzy

:boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Nov 4 2010, 04:04 PM~18986759-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everything mark... Looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 05:15 PM~18987287
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Nov 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18989248
> *:boink:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Mark Just stopping by to say THANKS FOR THE LUNCH BRO. we appreciated, hope you can get me the pound of that color I really Love!!!   *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 5 2010, 09:16 PM~18998445
> *Hey Mark Just stopping by to say THANKS FOR THE LUNCH BRO.  we appreciated, hope you can get me the pound of that color I really Love!!!
> *


I had an idea of how hard you guys have been working, Its all good..Thx :biggrin: 

Piece of cake.. see you this coming week..


----------



## elspock84

might be sprayin some flake tomorrow :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 2 2010, 12:43 PM~18968139
> *laser yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laser green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks so radioactive :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

macgyver,Nov 5 2010, 10:56 PM~18999115]
i used 4 different full jars of silver flake... thanks mark (dentenator)











This is what I'm talking about.. 4 jars = 1Lb of flake.. .004,.008,.015,.040.. :wow: 

Four jars of the industry standard will cost you about ? ? $160.00+ and you can spend $55 $88 + shipping with me depending on flake size.. BIG SAVINGS! & Supa Bling


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 6 2010, 01:20 PM~19001905
> *<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> :wow:    :wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed some pink flake over a black base today :wow:


----------



## pi4short

:0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 6 2010, 09:46 PM~19004459
> *sprayed some pink flake over a black base today  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 6 2010, 08:46 PM~19004459
> *sprayed some pink flake over a black base today  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice!!!*


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Nov 6 2010, 09:49 PM~19004492-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 6 2010, 10:23 PM~19004772
> *Nice!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Nov 6 2010, 08:46 PM~19004459]
sprayed some pink flake over a black base today :wow: 




























:wow: :drama: Bring it..! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs

:0


----------



## bigshod

morning


----------



## tjones

TTT call your boi tjones :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, SkysDaLimit


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 8 2010, 07:10 AM~19014547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats good mac..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 8 2010, 07:12 AM~19014558
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you didn't know.. Tommy is the man to get your body carts from.. shipping available..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:35 AM~19014908
> *morning
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup bigshod.. hell of a day. great weather down here..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tjones_@Nov 8 2010, 10:18 AM~19015633
> *TTT call your boi tjones :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT GOOD MORNING MARK..*


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy+Nov 9 2010, 11:33 AM~19025467-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to come through and see what your getting into.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 9 2010, 11:53 AM~19025585
> *TTT GOOD MORNING MARK..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It was a great day..perfect weather..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 07:02 PM~19028914
> *
> *


Hope to see that car soon loco.. 

Colors, Colors, Colors, Colors, Colors, :wow:


----------



## RUBIO1987

Thanks For that Flake !!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it. :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what up mark great product Joe be spraying


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 9 2010, 11:12 PM~19031176
> *what up mark great product Joe be spraying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE FLAKE MARK IT POPS MORE THAN U SEE IN THESE CELL PHONE PICS


----------



## DETONATER

montemanls,Nov 9 2010, 11:22 PM~19031246]
THANKS FOR THE FLAKE MARK IT POPS MORE THAN U SEE IN THESE CELL PHONE PICS 


You got it big dog... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030324
> *Thanks For that Flake !!!!!!
> *


Thanks for your biz homie!! !! 

X 2164561698461654635741513854654
361685743.24168574566784


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030785]
sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it. :wow: 






















































That is out of control :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Bigjxloc

looking good G.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> what up mark great product Joe be spraying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## zfelix

hey bro what flake do you have close to a teal turqoise color gotta multicolor job coming up :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 10 2010, 07:55 PM~19037764
> *hey bro what flake do you have close to a teal turqoise color gotta multicolor job coming up :cheesy:
> *


#37 OCEAN SPRAY..  









SECOND ROW FROM THE TOP FOURTH FROM THE LEFT.. "OCEAN SPRAY"


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030785-->
> 
> 
> 
> sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 9 2010, 11:12 PM~19031176
> *what up mark great product Joe be spraying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 10 2010, 07:46 PM~19038250
> *#37 OCEAN SPRAY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND ROW FROM THE TOP FOURTH FROM THE LEFT.. "OCEAN SPRAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a jar?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 10 2010, 11:40 PM~19039609
> *how much for a jar?
> *


Pm mark he'll hook u up :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 10:52 PM~19039742
> *Pm mark he'll hook u up :thumbsup:
> *


Done deal gangsta.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 12:49 AM~19040261
> *Done deal gangsta.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## chevyman125

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 15 2010, 01:15 PM~17499057
> *GOWDDD DAMMMM :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


lol x2


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030785
> *sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the blue!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

I'll be in tulare tomorrow.. place your orders and I'll deliver.. :biggrin:

What ever it takes to make sure the shop has what it needs...did someone say flake... BAM!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 07:04 PM~19046101
> *I'll be in tulare tomorrow.. place your orders and I'll deliver.. :biggrin:
> *


combo pizza...sum chicken,,,and sum beers.. thanx buddy :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 11 2010, 07:13 PM~19046191
> *combo pizza...sum chicken,,,and sum beers.. thanx buddy :h5:
> *


hell ya! except I don't drink.. peksi only :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 07:22 PM~19046245
> *hell ya! except I don't drink.. peksi only :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: me niefer


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 11 2010, 07:23 PM~19046262
> *:h5:  me niefer
> *


I'll be sure to bring my sugar tester.. :roflmao: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 07:25 PM~19046289
> *I'll be sure to bring my sugar tester.. :roflmao:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


shale.....i gots my own :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 11 2010, 07:27 PM~19046303
> *shale.....i gots my own :0
> *


maybe I'll just show up wit da salad.. :biggrin: sike! fuck that shit combo it is..


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, 6ix5iveIMP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 07:04 PM~19046101
> *I'll be in tulare tomorrow.. place your orders and I'll deliver.. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: U STOP N BY JOES MARK I THINK HE NEEDS SOME FLAKE 4 A 65 RAG FRAME HES DOING ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

TTT


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 11 2010, 08:44 PM~19047085
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: U STOP N BY JOES MARK I THINK HE NEEDS SOME FLAKE 4 A 65 RAG FRAME HES DOING ??????? :biggrin:
> *


pick me up mark


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Nov 11 2010, 08:44 PM~19047085-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: U STOP N BY JOES MARK I THINK HE NEEDS SOME FLAKE 4 A 65 RAG FRAME HES DOING ??????? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19047118
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wus up Big Marc.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19047163
> *pick me up mark
> *


Sounds good.. I'll call you in the morning..
-----

Sup elspock84 whats good homie..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark, cool seeing you today. I'm still tripping out on the super jumbo flake you had. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 11 2010, 09:23 PM~19047388
> *Sup Mark, cool seeing you today. I'm still tripping out on the super jumbo flake you had.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 "cool seeing you today" 

Ya, you would have to be very creative to incorporate that into a paint job.. I was thinking a multi layer flake starting with the super jumbo then work your way down in size and amount mixed, maybe if your trying to create a water scene with depth..but idk, just my 2 cents..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 09:45 PM~19047669
> *X2 "cool seeing you today"
> 
> Ya, you would have to be very creative to incorporate that into a paint job.. I was thinking a multi layer flake starting with the super jumbo then work your way down in size and amount mixed, maybe if your trying to create a water scene with depth..but idk, just my 2 cents..
> *


Cool, that would be pretty crazy :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 11 2010, 09:47 PM~19047690
> *Cool, that would be pretty crazy  :biggrin:
> *


When is the rag expected back?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 09:49 PM~19047712
> *When is the rag expected back?
> *


Maybe Saturday or first thing next week. I can't wait to see what lamberson did to it :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 11 2010, 09:54 PM~19047781
> *Maybe Saturday or first thing next week. I can't wait to see what lamberson did to it :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Mark here goes the pics. of Our Babygirls bike. Always a pleasure doing bizz with ya...*


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Nov 11 2010, 11:01 PM~19048518]



























*Hey Mark here goes the pics. of Our Babygirls bike. Always a pleasure doing bizz with ya...*



:wow: :wow: Thx :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

Ship mine out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 12 2010, 11:43 AM~19051998
> *Ship mine out yet? :biggrin:
> *


Me first me first  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 11 2010, 11:01 PM~19048518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark here goes the pics. of Our Babygirls bike. Always a pleasure doing bizz with ya...
> *


Bad ass bike that Dreamwork Customs painted!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thanks for hooking it up mark you a cool ass dude thats what makes you a good salesman  and of course your badass flake :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 12 2010, 01:59 PM~19052551
> *Me first me first    :biggrin:
> *


No I was da first member  member I got mine last week


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 12 2010, 02:52 PM~19053303
> *Bad ass bike that Dreamwork Customs painted!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 11:10 PM~19048601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 12 2010, 11:43 AM~19051998
> *Ship mine out yet? :biggrin:
> *


PM sent..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 12 2010, 12:59 PM~19052551
> *Me first me first    :biggrin:
> *


This guy always cracking jokes.. :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark, just dropped the rag back off at Dreamwork Customs. When you get a chance swing by to check it out with the pinstripe. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sup mark how everthing been ill be hitting you up in early dec for more flake is there going to be a xmas sale???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Nov 12 2010, 05:16 PM~19054338-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for hooking it up mark you a cool ass dude thats what makes you a good salesman    and of course your badass flake  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference you see in me is I'm not corporate, We as fellow riders should always try to do our best to take care of eachother.. it's not all about me,me, me...it's we and us!  But all in all Thanks! I hade a long but good trip today to bring you guys what you needed.. almost 500 miles round trip.. :cheesy: It was well worth it.. Tell Joe Thanks again..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:55 PM~19054618
> *No I was da first member  member I got mine last week
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys fighting over flake..:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 06:18 PM~19054807
> *:0  x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Nov 12 2010, 08:13 PM~19055568
> *NICE  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Sup Justin..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 12 2010, 10:39 PM~19056670
> *The difference you see in me is I'm not corporate, We as fellow riders should always try to do our best to take care of eachother.. it's not all about me,me, me...it's we and us!    But all in all Thanks! I hade a long but good trip today to bring you guys what you needed.. almost 500 miles round trip.. :cheesy: It was well worth it.. Tell Joe Thanks again..!!
> You guys fighting over flake..:roflmao:
> TTT
> Sup Justin..
> *


REAL TALK  


thanks again mark



you sold almost a whole case to peter lol



TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 12 2010, 10:32 PM~19056624-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Mark, just dropped the rag back off at Dreamwork Customs. When you get a chance swing by to check it out with the pinstripe. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can come through tomorrow.. Need to see that for sure.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 10:36 PM~19056649
> *sup mark how everthing been  ill be hitting you up in early dec for more flake  is there going to be a xmas sale???
> *


Actually some price changes might take place but nothing to worry about. Still cheep as hell.. and I will always be as fair. Like I said in an earlier post it's not about me it's about us..our pockets are not going to be hurthing if I can help it. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 12 2010, 11:39 PM~19056670
> *You guys fighting over flake..:roflmao:
> *


im not fighting cause i won already :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 12 2010, 11:20 PM~19056916
> *im not fighting cause i won already  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 12 2010, 10:31 PM~19056618
> *This guy always cracking jokes..  :0
> *


Thanx buddy for the flake today... And all the way home I heard my son saying man that guys cool he must have knew I like that color .. U know the color :wow: Thanx again mark


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 13 2010, 12:35 AM~19057021
> *:wow:
> *


in case yaw forgot :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 12 2010, 11:38 PM~19057041
> *in case yaw forgot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 13 2010, 12:53 AM~19057146
> *:|
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

2 more pounds on its way to texas :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2010, 07:52 AM~19058022
> *2 more pounds on its way to texas :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## elspock84

hey mark im gonna have to place another order since my cabinet looks kind of empty :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 11:10 PM~19048601
> *Dreamwork Customs,Nov 11 2010, 11:01 PM~19048518]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO.*


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2010, 08:52 AM~19058022
> *2 more pounds on its way to texas :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 13 2010, 10:51 AM~19058775
> *hey mark im gonna have to place another order since my cabinet looks kind of empty  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats all u got :roflmao: 

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 13 2010, 01:05 PM~19059101
> *thats all u got :roflmao:
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: this just marks flake. Out of respect I didn't show my other cabinet wit my hok and daddy roth


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 13 2010, 12:51 PM~19059326
> *:nono: this just marks flake.  Out of respect I didn't show my other cabinet wit my hok and daddy roth
> *


there's other flakes out there :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 13 2010, 12:51 PM~19059326
> *:nono: this just marks flake.  Out of respect I didn't show my other cabinet wit my hok and daddy roth
> *


Thats OK! You just didn't want us to know you've been getting robbed buying other brands...lol :0 :0 :0 Jk foo...

But serio foo place your order.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19056837
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Brit, Hope things are going in your favor.. Hows that knee?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 04:07 PM~19059998
> *Hey Brit, Hope things are going in your favor.. Hows that knee?
> *


It's Better but sometimes they both feel weird I guess maybe it's just cuz I havent been as active as I used to be lol


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 13 2010, 08:33 PM~19061869
> *It's Better but sometimes they both feel weird I guess maybe it's just cuz I havent been as active as I used to be lol
> *


The good one is working harder to take off stress from the other.. fatigue.. well I hope you get back to 100%


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 09:40 PM~19061915
> *The good one is working harder to take off stress from the other.. fatigue.. well I hope you get back to 100%
> *


Thanx! Me Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

did the regal today


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:49 PM~19061994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the regal today
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 13 2010, 08:53 PM~19062043
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


thanks 
joe from joes auto works actually painted it TTT


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 12:13 PM~19065176
> *<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> :wow:    :wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 12:13 PM~19065176
> *<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50
> Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00
> Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb
> Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb
> Standard priority mail starts at $5.00
> PAYPAL:[email protected]
> :wow:    :wow:
> *


ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Nov 13 2010, 02:07 PM~19059416-->
> 
> 
> 
> there's other flakes out there :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there used to be but not no mores :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 03:48 PM~19059920
> *Thats OK! You just didn't want us to know you've been getting robbed buying other brands...lol  :0  :0  :0  Jk foo...
> 
> But serio foo place your order.. :biggrin:
> *


awww man :happysad: actually i only paid full price for some of them everything else was used  

but i will be placing an order im gonna be doin some work for my homie and hes gonna be paying me in flake


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2010, 07:03 PM~19067555
> *there used to be but not no mores  :biggrin:
> awww man  :happysad:  actually i only paid full price for some of them everything else was used
> 
> but i will be placing an order im gonna be doin some work for my homie and hes gonna be paying me in flake
> *


"awww man :happysad:"

I was only busting your chops.. I know you get down with trades etc.. :biggrin: 

I've got love for all the homies..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19067933
> *"awww man  :happysad:"
> 
> I was only busting your chops.. I know you get down with trades etc..  :biggrin:
> 
> I've got love for all the homies..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 07:39 PM~19067933
> *"awww man  :happysad:"
> 
> I was only busting your chops.. I know you get down with trades etc..  :biggrin:
> 
> I've got love for all the homies..
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 14 2010, 09:21 PM~19069010-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 14 2010, 09:32 PM~19069116
> *:naughty:
> *


There you guys go with that gay shit.. :uh: Do what you like I ant the one..


----------



## HydroCutlass86

ive had this cutty sitting in my garage for a minute now and started putting work into it instead of the 64...figured ill take my time on the 64.

im just going to get it resprayed the original color but was wanting to add flake with the clear wich one of them you have you think would blend with what i have?...i only want it noticeable when light/sun hits it

old pic of the cutty


----------



## lesstime

hey mark can you show me 20thru26 ??? with the lids off if poss thanks


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Nov 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19069747
> *ive had this cutty sitting in my garage for a minute now and started putting work into it instead of the 64...figured ill take my time on the 64.
> 
> im just going to get it resprayed the original color but was wanting to add flake with the clear wich one of them you have you think would blend with what i have?...i only want it noticeable when light/sun hits it
> 
> old pic of the cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bottom left corner of top pic and number 35... blue teal is probably the best choice..


----------



## HydroCutlass86

cool thanks bro,i will pick up a 4 oz jar of it thursday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Nov 15 2010, 09:45 AM~19071813]
















[/quote]

Humm, whats this john.. :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for the Homie Mark :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 09:57 PM~19069338
> *There you guys go with that gay shit.. :uh: Do what you like I ant the one..
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 15 2010, 07:34 PM~19076746
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good shod..


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030785-->
> 
> 
> 
> sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 08:54 AM~19033007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Nov 15 2010, 08:02 PM~19077133]









bling bling :biggrin:
[/quote]

Thats bad ass.. pops like crazy even in dark light..


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 15 2010, 07:57 PM~19077054
> *Whats good shod..
> *


headin to court :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 16 2010, 06:11 AM~19080636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx mac..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 16 2010, 08:26 AM~19081109
> *headin to court :happysad:
> *


:0 :dunno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

anybody spray the gunmetal?


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 801Rider




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: :wow: what size is dis??


----------



## DETONATER

KoKaine Sparkle .004 Ultra mini Micro.. it has a rainbow look to it dry in the jar.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 17 2010, 09:05 PM~19097288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass colors!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 15 2010, 08:02 PM~19077133-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 17 2010, 09:05 PM~19097288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Love that Kokaine Sparkle... Hey Mark, thanks for the kind words!!! Very Much appreciated... Sometimes Life swings us some mean ass curve balls, but anyways, Thanks...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

click 4 vid


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 16 2010, 08:26 AM~19081109
> *headin to court :happysad:
> *


*HOPE ALL WENT IN YOUR FAVOR...*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 10:09 PM~19098034
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :0  :0  Love that Kokaine Sparkle... Hey Mark, thanks for the kind words!!! Very Much appreciated... Sometimes Life swings us some mean ass curve balls, but anyways, Thanks...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 17 2010, 10:33 PM~19098287
> *
> 
> click 4 vid
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 17 2010, 10:10 PM~19097351
> *KoKaine Sparkle .004 Ultra mini Micro.. it has a rainbow look to it dry in the jar..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Might be making another order soon,that's exactly what I need.


----------



## pi4short

how much for the KoKaine shipped to 93307 :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

wonder how many government agencies have been alerted by "how much for the KoKaine shipped to 93307. " :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

you have one called black tar heroin?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 18 2010, 10:51 PM~19107585
> *you have one called black tar heroin?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 18 2010, 10:51 PM~19107585
> *you have one called black tar heroin?
> *


Thats a great idea, the day I mix root beer brown flake with black flake I'll be sure to name it that..That will be for those cars with serious gangster leans.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 18 2010, 11:34 PM~19108010
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up bigshod, Man I had a crazy day.. Sprayed a cover bumper and driver fender for a quick repair for my friends aunt.. reassembles the car and returned it back to the customer. Then went to apple valley and came up on some 8ft welding tables.. its on and cracking... molding arms and what ever now.. besides the flake on hand.. Whats good in bigs-hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 18 2010, 11:47 PM~19108070
> *Whats up bigshod, Man I had a crazy day.. Sprayed a cover bumper and driver fender for a quick repair for my friends aunt.. reassembles the car and returned it back to the customer. Then went to apple valley and came up on some 8ft welding tables.. its on and cracking... molding arms and what ever now.. besides the flake on hand.. Whats good in bigs-hood.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: BUSY DAY?? IM jus here at the pad bout to start on this harley and hopefully finish it by the 1st :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 18 2010, 05:47 PM~19104647
> *how much for the KoKaine shipped to 93307  :biggrin:
> *


$30 shipped...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 18 2010, 11:57 PM~19108139
> *:wow: BUSY DAY?? IM  jus here at the pad bout to start on this harley and hopefully finish it by the 1st :happysad:
> *


Man, you gonna be able to move after turkey day.. I'm not sure it I will be able to.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 18 2010, 04:02 PM~19103773
> *:0
> Might be making another order soon,that's exactly what I need.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style='color:blue'>Single Jars of color and standard silver .008,.015,.040 are $17.50 
Single Silver Jar of .004 Ultra Micro $22.00 
Silver .008, .015, .040 $55.00 Per lb 
Silver .004 Ultra Micro $65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Whats up Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 19 2010, 09:03 AM~19109746
> *Whats up Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Just starting the day.. I need to stop by and drop off some flake for Liz..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 19 2010, 09:55 AM~19110064
> *Just starting the day.. I need to stop by and drop off some flake for Liz..
> *


Cool, maybe i will see you over there :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 19 2010, 09:57 AM~19110071
> *Cool, maybe i will see you over there  :biggrin:
> *


Is the rag over there still?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 19 2010, 09:59 AM~19110082
> *Is the rag over there still?
> *


Yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 19 2010, 03:13 PM~19112414
> *
> *


Whats up Harley Man.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 19 2010, 11:09 PM~19115685
> *Whats up Harley Man.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Nov 20 2010, 12:03 AM~19115906-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Nov 20 2010, 01:42 PM~19118511
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Oh Shit! Trouble #1 and Trouble #2....

What be happen'en on this 20th day of November... :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 19 2010, 02:13 PM~19112416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the show stopper chrome? i still have the blue one never used can i trade :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 20 2010, 07:58 PM~19120621
> *how much for the show stopper chrome? i still have the blue one never used can i trade :biggrin:
> *


Pm sent..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## mufasaJR87

>


----------



## DETONATER

how much for the lavandar ? sent to 97206 

Pm Sent


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 PM~19120557
> *Oh Shit! Trouble #1 and Trouble #2....
> 
> What be happen'en on this 20th day of November... :cheesy:
> *


Uh I'm Not Trouble! I'm Cute lol :biggrin: I went to a 4hr long Baby Shower and went over to a friend's house for a Drink n watched some Movies :cheesy: How's it going on the Cali Side?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 20 2010, 07:48 PM~19120557
> *Oh Shit! Trouble #1 and Trouble #2....
> 
> What be happen'en on this 20th day of November... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: im not trouble...she double bubble trouble  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 21 2010, 12:26 PM~19124367
> *:uh: im not trouble...she double bubble trouble   :biggrin:
> *


Oh Whatever you're Triple Double Bubble Trouble lol I'll bet you can't say that 3 Times Fast Shod lol :cheesy: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 03:41 PM~19125872
> *Oh Whatever you're Triple Double Bubble Trouble lol I'll bet you can't say that 3 Times Fast Shod lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :biggrin:

shod, better step it up...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 21 2010, 04:45 PM~19125899
> *:0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol what's up Mark? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 03:46 PM~19125911
> *Lol what's up Mark? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Just got back from a local delivery.. and getting ready to go work on the 64..

No movies today..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 21 2010, 04:47 PM~19125927
> *Just got back from a local delivery.. and getting ready to go work on the 64..
> 
> No movies today..
> *


Not Today I saw 2 Movies Last Night at a Friend's House lol didn't get home til like 2:30am n went to a 4hr Baby Shower before that lol I might go shopping later thou lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 19 2010, 03:13 PM~19112416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TTT !!!*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 05:56 PM~19127002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 05:08 PM~19126100
> *Not Today I saw 2 Movies Last Night at a Friend's House lol didn't get home til like 2:30am n went to a 4hr Baby Shower before that lol I might go shopping later thou lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 21 2010, 07:19 PM~19127633
> *
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Mark, Just droppin in to say hello.*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 21 2010, 08:24 PM~19127689
> *x2 :ugh:
> *


she could of told us that she had a pillow fight wit her friends (in panties or nude at least) while watching the movies :wow: :wow:


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 21 2010, 08:19 PM~19127633-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:24 PM~19127689
> *x2 :ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Nov 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19127801
> *she could of told us that she had a pillow fight wit her friends (in panties or nude at least) while watching the movies  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What you can't use your Imagination guys I know that's what you were thinking anyways lol  :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Nov 21 2010, 05:56 PM~19127002]
















[/quote]
:wow: :wow:  



> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 21 2010, 07:34 PM~19127775
> *Hey Mark, Just droppin in to say hello.
> *


I came through friday.. Nobody home..I'll stop by again..  

Hope all is well..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 06:56 PM~19127002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

sparkle efx is for realz :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 09:56 PM~19128525
> *What you can't use your Imagination guys I know that's what you were thinking anyways lol  :tongue:
> *


yeah but it sounds better when yaw say it :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 21 2010, 10:13 PM~19128691
> *yeah but it sounds better when yaw say it  :biggrin:
> *


Ok After margaritas we had a pillow fight in our panties then watched movies together under covers lol is that better


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 21 2010, 07:37 PM~19127801
> *she could of told us that she had a pillow fight wit her friends (in panties or nude at least) while watching the movies  :wow:  :wow:
> *


and posted the pix


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 09:16 PM~19128721
> *Ok After margaritas we had a pillow fight in our panties then watched movies together under covers lol is that better
> *


 :| an den :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 21 2010, 10:24 PM~19128801
> *and posted the pix
> *


Sorry can't have any evidence you know that lol


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 09:26 PM~19128826
> *Sorry can't have any evidence you know that lol
> *


 :thumbsup: got em..i mean got cha :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 21 2010, 10:45 PM~19128992
> *:thumbsup: got em..i mean got cha :happysad:
> *


lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 10:16 PM~19128721
> *Ok After margaritas we had a pillow fight in our panties then watched movies together under covers lol is that better
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 22 2010, 08:21 AM~19131387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

$65.00 Per lb 
Standard priority mail starts at $5.00 
PAYPAL:[email protected] 
 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 09:36 AM~19131477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*GOOD MORNING BRO...*


----------



## bigshod

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff.. Hows the ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOOD MORNING BRO...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it du shod, wat you painkin on boyee :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 22 2010, 03:24 PM~19134580
> *TTT! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wud up mario... I'm looking like a disco ball jaring up all this flake.. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 22 2010, 09:06 PM~19137895
> *Wud up mario...  I'm looking like a disco ball jaring up all this flake..  :cheesy:
> *


lets see :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 09:31 PM~19138165
> *lets see :wow:
> *


Only she gets to see shod..! :boink: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 05:56 PM~19127002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 10:31 PM~19138165
> *lets see :wow:
> *


U wanna see his dick and balls! :wow: I mean his disco ball sorry forgot this aint off topic :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 22 2010, 11:03 PM~19139297
> *U wanna see his dick and balls! :wow: I mean his disco ball sorry forgot this aint off topic :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: did i forget (no ****)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 23 2010, 02:41 PM~19143990
> *:happysad: did i forget (no ****)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, DETONATER


:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Whats up Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

im liking that 18k gold micro :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 23 2010, 08:55 PM~19147841-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the rag tonight.. Fucking sick G!
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 23 2010, 08:55 PM~19147842
> *im liking that 18k gold micro :0
> *


Cool, take a look at the lighter gold too.. What ever you want..

I'll be back in an hour..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 23 2010, 08:59 PM~19147896
> *I saw the rag tonight.. Fucking sick G!
> 
> Cool, take a look at the lighter gold too.. What ever you want..
> 
> I'll be back in an hour..
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 23 2010, 08:59 PM~19147896
> *
> I'll be back in an hour..
> *







:drama:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 23 2010, 09:06 PM~19147966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats a good one!!


----------



## DETONATER

I'm back... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

SparkleEFX Gone Retail...What do you prefer an ultimate boning or phat deals.. :roflmao:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 02:11 AM~19150451
> *SparkleEFX Gone Retail...What do you prefer an ultimate boning or phat deals.. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 01:11 AM~19150451
> *SparkleEFX Gone Retail...What do you prefer an ultimate boning or phat deals.. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 04:11 AM~19150451
> *SparkleEFX Gone Retail...What do you prefer an ultimate boning or phat deals.. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used to run a jobber supply congrats on that it aint easy gettin a jobber to take on additional lines!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## caddyryder10

good flake...lots of BLING... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Where's my turkey ... Turkey


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: bling bling.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 01:11 AM~19150451
> *SparkleEFX Gone Retail...What do you prefer an ultimate boning or phat deals.. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MARK HAPPY FOR YOU BRO. IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU AT THE SHOP YESTERDAY, TRY THE OTHER STORES I MENTIONED THE ONE ON 9TH ST., THEM VATOS ARE COOL PEEPS. YOU MAY HAVE GOOD LUCK WITH THEM??? BUT ANYWAYS WANTED TO DROP A BIG HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO YOU AND YOURS..
YOUR FRIENDS, CHINO & LIZ....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 24 2010, 01:14 PM~19153526
> *Where's my turkey ... Turkey
> *


I stuffed that fat Mufukka in a box and sent it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 04:58 PM~19155112
> *I stuffed that fat Mufukka in a box and sent it out.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: my ninja :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 22 2010, 09:21 AM~19131387-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 09:36 AM~19131477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: Hi Mark! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 06:36 PM~19155847
> * :wave: Hi Mark! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin: 

Ya ready for Turkey day? I am...!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 07:54 PM~19156043
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ya ready for Turkey day? I am...!!!
> *


You know it!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 24 2010, 04:31 PM~19154904
> *HEY MARK HAPPY FOR YOU BRO. IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU AT THE SHOP YESTERDAY, TRY THE OTHER STORES I MENTIONED THE ONE ON 9TH ST., THEM VATOS ARE COOL PEEPS. YOU MAY HAVE GOOD LUCK WITH THEM??? BUT ANYWAYS WANTED TO DROP A BIG HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO YOU AND YOURS..
> YOUR FRIENDS, CHINO & LIZ....
> *


X2 Thanks for the leads and keep up that kick ass work! Have a blessed Thanks Giving ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, B DOG


TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 07:05 PM~19156140
> *You know it!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 24 2010, 10:36 PM~19157629
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Nov 24 2010, 09:57 AM~19152040-->
> 
> 
> 
> i used to run a jobber supply congrats on that it aint easy gettin a jobber to take on additional lines!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:18 AM~19152181
> *good flake...lots of BLING... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Nov 24 2010, 02:03 PM~19153943
> *:biggrin: bling bling.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks! 


*I would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanks giving..! I hope you are all able to enjoy your day with family and or friends.. Good Times.. and Great Food.. *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you and your family Mark.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 07:18 AM~19160295
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you and your family Mark.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 I'm ready!!


----------



## DeeLoc

Happy Thanksgiving Mark!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 25 2010, 12:16 AM~19158916
> *Thanks!
> Thanks!
> Thanks!
> I would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanks giving..! I hope you are all able to enjoy your day with family and or friends.. ROLLERZ ONLY.. and  Great Food..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

HAPPY T DAY MARK HAVE A GOOD ONE BE SAFE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 25 2010, 01:16 AM~19158916
> *
> I would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanks giving..! I hope you are all able to enjoy your day with family and or friends.. Good Times.. and  Great Food..
> *


Happy thanksgiving homie!!


----------



## bigshod

Sprinkled some flake on turkey and bammmmmm!!!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 25 2010, 07:44 PM~19165130
> *Sprinkled some flake on turkey and bammmmmm!!!
> *


Be farting rainbows tomorrow.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 25 2010, 08:12 PM~19165697
> *Be farting rainbows tomorrow.
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

Spent part of the day working on my lower trailing arms.. Can't wait to get them done..


----------



## DETONATER

My first lifted car.. 


























Top Notch Customz Wrapped with V-Max double pump w/adex big block set up..14's in the rear with a sick 3 wheel. Yeah! I had a four door.. some work some don't! 








My Homies from Neighborhood Dreams C.C. Burbank Cali.. 








My Homies from Familia Life C.C. Burbank Cali.. 









Just thought I would share some old school with ya..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 26 2010, 12:02 AM~19167341
> *My first lifted car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Notch Customz Wrapped with V-Max double pump w/adex big block set up..14's in the rear with a sick 3 wheel. Yeah! I had a four door.. some work some don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homies from Neighborhood Dreams C.C. Burbank Cali..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homies from Familia Life C.C. Burbank Cali..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share some old school with ya..
> *


 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HOPE YOU & YOUR FAM. HAD A WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING


----------



## DETONATER

[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 26 2010, 12:02 AM~19167341
> *My first lifted car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Notch Customz Wrapped with V-Max double pump w/adex big block set up..14's in the rear with a sick 3 wheel. Yeah! I had a four door.. some work some don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homies from Neighborhood Dreams C.C. Burbank Cali..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homies from Familia Life C.C. Burbank Cali..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share some old school with ya..
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT*


----------



## bigshod

Wut up


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 26 2010, 11:54 PM~19173355
> *Wut up
> *


Chillin viewing random pages.. bored


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM I'M REALLY LOVIN THE ROYAL BLUE AND WESTERN BLUE :wow: :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark, hope have a good weekend Homie :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Nov 27 2010, 02:03 AM~19173814-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM I'M REALLY LOVIN THE ROYAL BLUE AND WESTERN BLUE :wow:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are really nice colors, Let me know how I can help you place your first order..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 27 2010, 09:14 AM~19174476
> *Sup Mark, hope have a good weekend Homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro, Turkey day was great! I hope yours was the same..I'm glad it's still the weekend tho, I have to get an order shipped then it's back to grinding on my lower arms.. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 27 2010, 10:04 AM~19174701
> *:wave:
> *


Sup homie! Time to hit Fudruckers again.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 10:01 AM~19174686
> *Thanks Bro, Turkey day was great! I hope yours was the same..I'm glad it's still the weekend tho, I have to get an order shipped then it's back to grinding on my lower arms..  :biggrin:
> *


Mines was good but very cold, I went to my bro's pad in hesperia. Well talk to you later Mark :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Will a jar be enough for a roof?? I just wanna flake my roof. Lmk


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 27 2010, 10:33 AM~19174833
> *Will a jar be enough for a roof?? I just wanna flake my roof. Lmk
> *


A jar or 2 depending on what effect you want and color base you choose.


----------



## $piff

>


[/quote]

what color and size green is that next to the pink/magenta flake doesnt say? it's the seventh one down


----------



## DETONATER

what color and size green is that next to the pink/magenta flake doesnt say? it's the seventh one down
[/quote]
Laser Green is .008 Micro. Thanks.


----------



## laredo85

Got the flake n 2day :wow: :wow: :wow: thanks bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND....*


----------



## MARINATE

*WE ALSO FLAKEING OUT MODEL CARS! :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 04:27 PM~19176820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ALSO FLAKEING OUT MODEL CARS! :biggrin:
> *


thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

MARINATE,Nov 27 2010, 04:27 PM~19176820]












































*WE ALSO FLAKEING OUT MODEL CARS! :biggrin: *
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 Bad ass.. .008 Copper penny..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by laredo85+Nov 27 2010, 02:28 PM~19176187-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got the flake n 2day :wow:  :wow:  :wow: thanks bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 03:49 PM~19176597
> *HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND....
> *


Good times over here, The vibe on your side of town is where it's at.. :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 05:27 PM~19176820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ALSO FLAKEING OUT MODEL CARS! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: ordered several colors myself 2 do the excact same thing :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 27 2010, 08:49 PM~19178653
> *
> *


Whats good shod, did you catch more fish..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 11:47 AM~19182653
> *Whats good shod, did you catch more fish..
> *


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 10:11 AM~19174725
> *Sup homie! Time to hit Fudruckers again.. :biggrin:
> *


when ever your ready homie! :drama:


----------



## tjones

TTT :thumbsup: great all around seller and person :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Nov 28 2010, 12:48 PM~19182663-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 12:52 PM~19182688
> *when ever your ready homie! :drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time I'm down that way..:thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tjones_@Nov 28 2010, 01:44 PM~19182971
> *TTT  :thumbsup: great all around seller and person :biggrin:
> *


Thx! I'll keep trying my best.. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 04:27 PM~19176820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ALSO FLAKEING OUT MODEL CARS! :biggrin:
> *


THATS TIGHT!


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are chillin in this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75, bigshod


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

I wanna see some kokaine sparkle in action


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Nov 28 2010, 09:22 PM~19185903
> *I wanna see some kokaine sparkle in action
> *


so buy a jar from the homie mark.


----------



## DETONATER

Little update on my lower arms.. grinding is a pain in the ass.. I still need to do the finishing sanding..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 09:31 PM~19186636
> *Little update on my lower arms.. grinding is a pain in the ass.. I still need to do the finishing sanding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 28 2010, 09:43 PM~19186767
> *It looks real good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


The other one is hanging behind it, looks like a mirror image.. but they still need work.. Thanks!


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 04:20 PM~19183839
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]
> *


i know this is were you get the flakes but were do i get the paints to put the flakes in?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 29 2010, 12:05 AM~19187846
> *i know this is were you get the flakes but were do i get the paints to put the flakes in?
> *


Your local automotive paint and body supply.. HOK sg150

If none in Kingman.. try Bull head City.. I know they had one there.. but it's been a few years for me being out there.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 29 2010, 01:05 AM~19187846
> *i know this is were you get the flakes but were do i get the paints to put the flakes in?
> *


you dont put the flake in da paint. you put in da clear or mid coat that will go over ur base :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 28 2010, 11:20 PM~19187912
> *you dont put the flake in da paint. you put in da clear or mid coat that will go over ur base  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :banghead:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 29 2010, 12:31 AM~19186636
> *Little update on my lower arms.. grinding is a pain in the ass.. I still need to do the finishing sanding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie grinding and finishing is alot of work!!!!!


----------



## '83 caddy

i got the flake today uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowdeville

Got my first pound today,good seller!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy+Nov 29 2010, 06:07 PM~19192927-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got the flake today  uffin:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the biz homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 06:14 PM~19192988
> *Got my first pound today,good seller!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks G..!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 29 2010, 06:20 PM~19193050
> *:wave:
> *


What's good Chino & Liz.. hope your day went well..


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, bigshod, elspock84

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, elspock84


:sprint:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for some nice azz flake


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2010, 07:06 PM~19193545
> *ttt for some nice azz flake
> *


Thanks KAKALAK..! Let me know if I can be of service.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 29 2010, 06:59 PM~19193453
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, elspock84
> :sprint:
> *


Why you run of so fast cuzzzzz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 29 2010, 08:11 PM~19193619
> *Why you run of so fast cuzzzzz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 y so scurred????


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## clutch1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 28 2010, 08:34 PM~19186005
> *so buy a jar from the homie mark.
> *


Wintertime here  no painting till like.. April! 

But I will probably give it a shot, see if I like it better than ice pearl!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Nov 29 2010, 11:23 PM~19196539
> *Wintertime here  no painting till like.. April!
> 
> But I will probably give it a shot, see if I like it better than ice pearl!!
> *


shit bro all u need is a kerosene heater  sprayed this earlier tonight 35degrees outside but 65 in da garage  
i mixxed two flakes to make this color. i used some daddy roth (sorry need to get rid of my old stock) lime squeezer and some of the laser green. which turned out fucking badass. the laser green has some blue pearl or something that makes it look like it has some blue flake. :wow:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:22 PM~19197222
> *shit bro all u need is a kerosene heater   sprayed this earlier tonight 35degrees outside but 65 in da garage
> i mixxed two flakes to make this color. i used some daddy roth (sorry need to get rid of my old stock) lime squeezer and some of the laser green. which turned out fucking badass.  the laser green has some blue pearl or something that makes it look like it has some blue flake. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well played


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:23 PM~19197240
> *:biggrin:
> *


elspock84 is always in the dungen freezing late at night... I don't know why he told me this..(NO-****) but he said.. that "when my nipples get hard magical things happen",
as you can see in the video..I told him to just keep his nipples in OFF TOPIC! :roflmao: 


JK... That looks sick homie! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 30 2010, 01:15 AM~19197700
> *elspock84 is always in the dungen freezing late at night... I don't know why he told me this..(NO-****) but he said.. that "when my nipples get hard magical things happen",
> as you can see in the video..I told him to just keep his nipples in OFF TOPIC!  :roflmao:
> JK... That looks sick homie!  :biggrin:
> *


Ummm the fucked up part is my nipps get hard and my balls shrink :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 12:26 AM~19197777
> *Ummm the fucked up part is my nipps get hard and my balls shrink :ugh:
> *


WTF! to much info! :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :roflmao: 



Just keep painting


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 30 2010, 01:28 AM~19197786
> *WTF! to much info!  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :roflmao:
> Just keep painting
> *


Sorry bro I just thought I could open up to you :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 12:46 AM~19197891
> *Sorry bro I just thought I could open up to you :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one.. So whats the next project..? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:46 PM~19197891
> *Sorry bro I just thought I could open up to you :tears:
> *


that would be me :naughty:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 30 2010, 07:13 AM~19199058
> *that would be me :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt for the homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Nov 30 2010, 01:48 AM~19197901-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  good one.. So whats the next project..?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right now im just gonna paint a few female frames. just to sell and make some extra cash. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 30 2010, 08:13 AM~19199058
> *that would be me :naughty:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 08:45 AM~19199506
> *right now im just gonna paint a few female frames. just to sell and make some extra cash.  :biggrin:
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:squint: :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 07:39 AM~19199176
> *ttt for the homie
> *


Thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

bookmarking this thread great deals on some badass flake


----------



## bigshod




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ANY PICS OF BLUE .015 TEST PANELS?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 30 2010, 01:35 PM~19202184
> *ANY PICS OF BLUE .015 TEST PANELS?
> *


over wut?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 30 2010, 07:38 PM~19204785
> *over wut?
> *


any shade of blue... im thinking about getting some..


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 04:20 PM~19183839
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]
> *


are these normal prices? need to get 2 pounds of reg silver and 2 jars of purple (130 deal)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 30 2010, 11:43 PM~19206693
> *are these normal prices? need to get 2 pounds of reg silver and 2 jars of purple (130 deal)
> *


pm da homie mark im pretty sure he can work wit you


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn 



































































_*115 shipped :biggrin: *_


----------



## DETONATER

> are these normal prices? need to get 2 pounds of reg silver and 2 jars of purple (130 deal)


PM sent. :biggrin: 
elspock84,Nov 30 2010, 10:46 PM~19206731]pm da homie mark im pretty sure he can work wit you  
[/quote]
Thanks G



> 1976 schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*115 shipped  :biggrin: *_
> :0 :0


----------



## B DOG

thanks, just wondering if 2 pounds is enough :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 30 2010, 11:07 PM~19206932
> *thanks, just wondering if 2 pounds is enough  :wow:
> *


you should be good.. Joe shot 3 lbs on that glasshouse, that was also a mix of micro and regular for better coverage..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 12:04 AM~19206913
> *PM sent.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks G
> :0  :0
> *


team work nukka you helped me out im gonna help you out as much as i possibly can. by telling everyone to buy from you :h5: :h5: :h5: 

hey u got any decals?? i wanna paint my cabinet that has all ur flake in it of course its gonna be all flaked out! :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 11:17 PM~19207027
> *team work nukka you helped me out im gonna help you out as much as i possibly can. by telling everyone to buy from you :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> hey u got any decals?? i wanna paint my cabinet that has all ur flake in it  of course its gonna be all flaked out!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks! 

Ya know I have a plotter and have been working on it and maybe soon I'll have something done.. I would like to be able to just toss one in with the sales. I'm going to start making shirts tho.. not sure what sizes.. probably AAA shirts L,2x,3x,4x Navy Blue and Black, with white letering,and some meduims for the ladies In pink.. 
I still need to figure out pricing. Maybe his and hers for $20.00 we'll see.. :biggrin:

*Who's down for a SparkleEFX shirt.. *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 12:46 AM~19207281
> *Thanks!
> 
> Ya know I have a plotter and have been working on it and maybe soon I'll have something done.. I would like to be able to just toss one in with the sales. I'm going to start making shirts tho.. not sure what sizes.. probably AAA shirts L,2x,3x,4x Navy Blue and Black, with white letering,and some meduims for the ladies In pink..
> I still need to figure out pricing. Maybe his and hers for $20.00 we'll see..  :biggrin:
> 
> Who's down for a SparkleEFX shirt..
> *


well when u get some decals let me know  



now for the shirts. put me down for 3 in 4x. just in case they shrink when my stupid ass woman drys them :happysad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 1 2010, 12:20 AM~19207712
> *I NEED A POUND OF NUMBER 28 IN .015 OR .025 HIT ME UP HOMIE...
> *


Pm sent,


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 30 2010, 11:46 PM~19207281
> *Thanks!
> 
> Ya know I have a plotter and have been working on it and maybe soon I'll have something done.. I would like to be able to just toss one in with the sales. I'm going to start making shirts tho.. not sure what sizes.. probably AAA shirts L,2x,3x,4x Navy Blue and Black, with white letering,and some meduims for the ladies In pink..
> I still need to figure out pricing. Maybe his and hers for $20.00 we'll see..  :biggrin:
> 
> Who's down for a SparkleEFX shirt..
> *


put me down for shirts and decals :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 30 2010, 09:28 PM~19206547
> *any shade of blue... im thinking about getting some..
> *


wut blue flake? i can shoot sumthing for ya (no ****) :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 09:41 AM~19208649
> *wut blue flake? i can shoot sumthing for ya  :happysad:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 1 2010, 07:52 AM~19208723
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


fixed :banghead: :|


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 08:41 AM~19208649
> *wut blue flake? i can shoot sumthing for ya (no ****) :happysad:
> *


I LIKE THAT #33...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 09:57 AM~19208743
> *fixed :banghead:  :|
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 1 2010, 12:55 AM~19207361
> *now for the shirts. put me down for 3 in 4x. just in case they shrink when my stupid ass woman drys them  :happysad:
> *


Good to hear theres other fat painters out there :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 1 2010, 12:50 PM~19209935
> *Good to hear theres other fat painters out there :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


whoa whoa hold on there fucker  who said i was fat!! :twak: :twak: :twak: nukka im pleasently plump :happysad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 1 2010, 11:55 AM~19209977
> *whoa whoa hold on there fucker    who said i was fat!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  nukka im pleasently plump  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 1 2010, 09:28 AM~19209351
> *I LIKE THAT #33...
> *


----------



## caddyryder10

# 1 thru 37 is good too


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 1 2010, 06:09 AM~19208273-->
> 
> 
> 
> put me down for shirts and decals :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 07:41 AM~19208649
> *wut blue flake? i can shoot sumthing for ya (no ****) :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 09:24 AM~19209329
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 1 2010, 09:28 AM~19209351
> *I LIKE THAT #33...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 03:38 PM~19211329
> *
> *


shoot me #33 on top of any base homie... i was thinking a dark blue base but im open to suggestions. What do you think would look best?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 1 2010, 07:41 PM~19214578
> *shoot me #33 on top of any base homie... i was thinking a dark blue base but im open to suggestions. What do you think would look best?
> *


i gots an idea


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 07:54 PM~19214747
> *i gots an idea
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 12:46 AM~19207281
> *Thanks!
> 
> Ya know I have a plotter and have been working on it and maybe soon I'll have something done.. I would like to be able to just toss one in with the sales. I'm going to start making shirts tho.. not sure what sizes.. probably AAA shirts L,2x,3x,4x Navy Blue and Black, with white letering,and some meduims for the ladies In pink..
> I still need to figure out pricing. Maybe his and hers for $20.00 we'll see..  :biggrin:
> 
> Who's down for a SparkleEFX shirt..
> *


Um I want a Medium in Black Please No Pink for this Lady, Unless it's Black with Pink Lettering Lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2010, 08:04 PM~19214852
> *Um I want a Medium in Black Please No Pink for this Lady, Unless it's Black with Pink Lettering Lol!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2010, 08:04 PM~19214852
> *Um I want a Medium in Black Please No Pink for this Lady, Unless it's Black with Pink Lettering Lol!  :biggrin:
> *


i will take her pink :boink: :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 10:23 PM~19215082
> *i will take her pink :boink:  :rimshot:
> *


LMAO! Omg Shut up Shod! :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2010, 08:26 PM~19215126
> *LMAO! Omg Shut up Shod! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 10:54 PM~19215464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol





 :wave: Hi Mark!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 09:23 PM~19215082
> *i will take her pink :boink:  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2010, 09:04 PM~19215592
> *Lol
> :wave: Hi Mark!
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :naughty:  :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 11:15 PM~19215654
> *:biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :naughty:    :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick video up in a min  

Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake :wow:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOVE THE FLAKES MARK... SORRY I WASN'T AROUND, MY OLDEST DAUGHTER TREATED ME TO A HAIRDO... WELL JUST DROPPIN IN TO SAY TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 1 2010, 11:23 PM~19216886
> *LOVE THE FLAKES MARK... SORRY I WASN'T AROUND, MY OLDEST DAUGHTER TREATED ME TO A HAIRDO... WELL JUST DROPPIN IN TO SAY TTT... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! No worries, Thats cool... gotta take care of mama.. :biggrin: Maybe I'll pass by tomorrow. Thats what I told Chino.. I've got to meet up with the Paint store so I would like to kill two birds with one stone.. The 68 is looking wicked..! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Dec 1 2010, 11:02 PM~19216752]




[/quote]
Thanks for posting up your work. I bet it will look much better in the sun like the Green one.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> elspock84,Dec 1 2010, 11:02 PM~19216752]


Thanks for posting up your work. I bet it will look much better in the sun like the Green one.. :biggrin:
[/quote]
makes it easier for people to see what it looks like


----------



## bigshod

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 09:54 PM~19214747
> *i gots an idea
> *


OKAY THANKS.. :0


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

mark ...how small is that kokaine


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*BACK TO THE TOP*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 2 2010, 06:27 PM~19222970
> *mark ...how small is that kokaine
> *


I HAVE 2 LEFT IN .004 AND 5 IN .008 NOW.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 06:57 PM~19223234
> *I HAVE 2 LEFT IN .004 AND 5 IN .008 NOW.
> *


i need 1 in 004


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 2 2010, 07:11 PM~19223347-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need 1 in 004
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool,Cool....
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 2 2010, 07:24 PM~19223511
> *Sup Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wud it do big pimpin.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 08:26 PM~19223523
> *Wud it do big pimpin.. :biggrin:
> *


Just got home from Dreamworks, watching Chino get down on Enrique's 68. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 2 2010, 07:14 AM~19218117
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]
> *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 2 2010, 01:02 AM~19216752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size flake is that?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 2 2010, 08:54 PM~19224440
> *what size flake is that?
> *


That would be .015 medium. 

My mistake, elspock has micro only..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT BROTHA MARK...


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs

:0 Someone's creeping.. and 1 Guest.. :wow: WELCOME GUEST's


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 10:53 PM~19225101
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
> 
> :0  Someone's creeping.. and 1 Guest..  :wow:  WELCOME GUEST's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPE THE SALES SHOOT THRU THE ROOF FOR YOU... YOU ARE A REAL DOWN TO EARTH PERSON MARK, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, YOU HAVE FOUND EVERY LIL COLOR WE HAVE ASKED YOU FOR... TOTALLY AWSOME SERVICE, AND PRODUCT!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 11:38 PM~19224963
> *That would be .015 medium.
> *


nope all my flake is micro


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave: what up mark :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 10:38 PM~19225540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HOPE THE SALES SHOOT THRU THE ROOF FOR YOU... YOU ARE A REAL DOWN TO EARTH PERSON MARK, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, YOU HAVE FOUND EVERY LIL COLOR WE HAVE ASKED YOU FOR... TOTALLY AWSOME SERVICE, AND PRODUCT!!!
> *


I'll be happy with just making it through this next year, and finishing my car so I can drive it. Most of all helping others get the flake they need to further achieve there dream with out breaking there pocket. "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" Thank You for the motivating words :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 2 2010, 11:36 PM~19225940-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope all my flake is micro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot I sent you all micro.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 3 2010, 07:48 AM~19227528
> *:wave:  what up mark :wave:
> *


Today should be the day. out for delivery.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 3 2010, 10:22 AM~19227823
> *
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## caddyryder10

:biggrin: got more today... :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

Hey homie got any black flake ?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Dec 3 2010, 11:45 AM~19229180
> *Hey homie got any black flake ?
> *


Yes Sir..!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 3 2010, 02:10 PM~19229347
> *Yes Sir..!
> *


HMM..... THAT'S WHAT'S UP!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Dec 3 2010, 11:45 AM~19229180
> *Hey homie got any black flake ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i got a nice vid of that black flake in action :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 3 2010, 08:24 AM~19227844
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 12:02 AM~19233895
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i got a nice vid of that black flake in action :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Well y haven't u posted it :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 3 2010, 09:02 AM~19227652
> *I'll be happy with just making it through this next year, and finishing my car so I can drive it. Most of all helping others get the flake they need to further achieve there DREAM with out breaking there pocket. "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" Thank You for the motivating words  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DREAM IT, WE WILL HELP YOU ACHIEVE IT BRO. MY MAN AND I ARE MORE THAN WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT WITH IT BRO. WELL I'M OUTTY MY FRIEND, SO TTT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 11:19 PM~19234367
> *YOU DREAM IT, WE WILL HELP  YOU ACHIEVE IT BRO. MY MAN AND I ARE MORE THAN WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT WITH IT BRO. WELL I'M OUTTY MY FRIEND, SO TTT...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 3 2010, 10:12 PM~19233982
> *Well y haven't u posted it :angry:
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 01:02 AM~19233895
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i got a nice vid of that black flake in action :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



I'd like to see that homie post please


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Dec 4 2010, 12:14 AM~19234564
> *I'd like to see that homie post please
> *


the video above shows the twinkle in the black. it's kind of hard to see through a camera phone.. but thats a blk base with the blk flake over..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 4 2010, 12:18 AM~19234571
> *the video above shows the twinkle in the black. it's kind of hard to see through a camera phone.. but thats a blk base with the blk flake over..
> *


Yup


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 4 2010, 12:27 AM~19234391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you guys busted out the HD camera on this one huh... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## $piff

got that flake in thanks :biggrin: TTT for the homie


----------



## Windex

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 3 2010, 11:27 PM~19234391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=8c74a36b.mp4

BLACK FLAKE


----------



## caddyryder10

TTT :wave:


----------



## Big Rich

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 5 2010, 11:30 AM~19244756
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Dec 5 2010, 10:06 AM~19244176-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Whats good Will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 5 2010, 11:30 AM~19244756
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Big Rich..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 12:00 PM~19244954
> *:ugh:
> *


Biggy Biggy. wus up foo.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 02:00 PM~19244954
> *:ugh:
> *


:boink: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 5 2010, 04:31 PM~19246830
> *:boink: :naughty:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 5 2010, 02:38 PM~19245927
> *..
> Biggy Biggy. wus up foo.
> *


wut up ....how was ur sunday :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 07:20 PM~19248298
> *wut up ....how was ur sunday :happysad:
> *


WAK! raining..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 5 2010, 07:52 PM~19248591
> *WAK!  raining..
> *


no wind???? :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 09:53 PM~19249951
> *no wind????  :cheesy:
> *


Not really, just an even flow of clowds and rain.. I bet it's blowing like a mofo in your part of town..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 5 2010, 09:59 PM~19250016
> *Not really, just an even flow of clowds and rain.. I bet it's blowing like a mofo in your part of town..
> *


NOT NO MO :biggrin: jus rain now


----------



## elspock84

cry babys its just rain. shit i woke up to this yesterday mornin 4in of snow. which is ok to me since i plow snow in da winter :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 5 2010, 10:16 PM~19250184
> *cry babys its just rain. shit i woke up to this yesterday mornin 4in of snow. which is ok to me since i plow snow in da winter  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's not just rain  it's wind also :happysad:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 07:15 PM~19239348
> *http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=8c74a36b.mp4
> 
> BLACK FLAKE
> *


i had to turn my computer upside down to see what it said! black flake is baddass. good job


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 07:43 AM~19251725
> *i had to turn my computer upside down to see what it said!  black flake is baddass. good job
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyryder10

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: got it today ...thanks for the abalone mark..thats what i needed...good shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

so glad am in cali 
this pic is back in idaho i left the night before it fell lol 9 inch spock it should be near you soon


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 6 2010, 11:35 AM~19253513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad am in cali
> this pic is back in idaho i left the night before it fell lol 9 inch spock it should be near you soon
> *


 :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10

thats a lot of flake :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 09:40 AM~19251706
> *it's not just rain   it's wind also :happysad:
> *


:cough: :cough: ussy: :cough: :cough:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:47 PM~19256150
> *:cough: :cough: ussy: :cough: :cough:
> *


 hno: sounds like da aides..betta check that out :0


----------



## bigshod

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Dec 5 2010, 10:16 PM~19250184]
cry babys its just rain. shit i woke up to this yesterday mornin 4in of snow. which is ok to me since i plow snow in da winter :thumbsup: 









[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 05:17 PM~19256471
> *hno: sounds like da aides..betta check that out :0
> *


Might be to many BALLS shod.. stay clear.. ! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 6 2010, 07:25 PM~19256563
> *Might be to many BALLS shod.. stay clear.. !  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 6 2010, 06:58 PM~19257632
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


fixed: :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 6 2010, 06:09 PM~19257067-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup mario... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 06:52 PM~19257585
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Will, getting that list together.. :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 6 2010, 06:58 PM~19257632
> *
> *


Man, how do you keep the rust off the rides.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 6 2010, 09:43 PM~19258196
> *fixed:  :0
> *


----------



## lowdeville

2nd shipment arrived today,thanx again Mark


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 6 2010, 07:55 PM~19258340-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:23 PM~19258709
> *2nd shipment arrived today,thanx again Mark
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 6 2010, 09:40 PM~19259611
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 6 2010, 11:49 PM~19259729
> *:happysad:
> *


   :twak: :twak:


----------



## caddyryder10

what up all...gonna spray my lac using only flake..lots of patterns ..all flake from DETONATER pics up soon......


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 7 2010, 07:23 AM~19261742
> *what up all...gonna spray my lac using only flake..lots of patterns ..all flake from DETONATER pics up soon......
> *


 :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 6 2010, 10:15 PM~19260050
> *    :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 7 2010, 01:52 PM~19263676
> *:wow:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 7 2010, 02:42 PM~19265063
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Oh yeaaaaaa


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 7 2010, 05:10 PM~19265386
> *Oh yeaaaaaa
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## B DOG

just placed an order


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Dec 7 2010, 05:32 PM~19265616
> *just placed an order
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: you wont be disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

i hope 2 lbs is enough


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 7 2010, 03:33 PM~19265626
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  you wont be disappointed  :biggrin:
> *


he aint lying :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Dec 7 2010, 03:40 PM~19265679
> *i hope 2 lbs is enough
> *


 :wow: :wow: wuts u workin on bengie :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 7 2010, 09:00 PM~19267605
> *he aint lying :naughty:
> *


We would know we are repeat customers :naughty: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 7 2010, 09:24 PM~19269007
> *We would know we are repeat customers :naughty: :boink:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 7 2010, 09:24 PM~19269007
> *We would know we are repeat customers :naughty: :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

This is my first press.. I'll have 3x in Gray, Brown, Red, Blue, XL in Navy Blue, Gray. More sizes to come probably next week.. Blk, 2xl 3xl 4xl, Navy Blue 2xl 3xl 4xl..


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 7 2010, 08:00 PM~19267617
> *:wow:  :wow: wuts u workin on bengie :cheesy:
> *


huh? nuttin :ninja:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

whats up mark ..i sprayed the flake  thanks,candy next


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19275710
> *This is my first press.. I'll have 3x in Gray, Brown, Red, Blue, XL in Navy Blue, Gray. More sizes to come probably next week.. Blk, 2xl 3xl 4xl, Navy Blue 2xl 3xl 4xl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take a Black 3XL :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19275710
> *This is my first press.. I'll have 3x in Gray, Brown, Red, Blue, XL in Navy Blue, Gray. More sizes to come probably next week.. Blk, 2xl 3xl 4xl, Navy Blue 2xl 3xl 4xl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREY 3X


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19275710
> *This is my first press.. I'll have 3x in Gray, Brown, Red, Blue, XL in Navy Blue, Gray. More sizes to come probably next week.. Blk, 2xl 3xl 4xl, Navy Blue 2xl 3xl 4xl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take 3 black 4xl (im kinda fluffy) :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> :biggrin:


Thanks for the bump.. :biggrin: 


shoresmokesalot760,Dec 8 2010, 04:49 PM~19276309]
whats up mark ..i sprayed the flake  thanks,candy next
















[/quote]
Right on homie, little by little... keep it coming! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19275710
> *This is my first press.. I'll have 3x in Gray, Brown, Red, Blue, XL in Navy Blue, Gray. More sizes to come probably next week.. Blk, 2xl 3xl 4xl, Navy Blue 2xl 3xl 4xl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red 3x


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 8 2010, 05:22 PM~19276698-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a Black 3XL  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 05:32 PM~19276804
> *GREY 3X
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 8 2010, 06:31 PM~19277540
> *ill take 3 black 4xl (im kinda fluffy)  :happysad:
> *


*I'M going to do the shirts for $8.00 ea + postage.. $6.00 I can fit 2 per priority bag*


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:01 PM~19278569
> *I going to do the shirts for $8.00 ea + postage.. $6.00 I can fit 2 per priority bag
> *


When will they be done, if 2 ships at same price as 1 then Ill take 1 red and 1 grey in 3x


----------



## cutebratt04

No Mediums? :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 8 2010, 08:06 PM~19278630
> *No Mediums?  :tears:
> *


Don't trip I'm gonna get mediums, and I have pink ink :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:08 PM~19278664
> *Don't trip I'm gonna get mediums, and I have pink ink  :biggrin:
> *


You should flake out the logo :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 10:08 PM~19278664
> *Don't trip I'm gonna get mediums, and I have pink ink  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Yay!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 08:03 PM~19278600
> *When will they be done, if 2 ships at same price as 1 then Ill take 1 red and 1 grey in 3x
> *


I have a red and gray available today.. I just got done printing 30 shirts.. been out side for a couple of hours.. My ink is oil base not water base so they will last longer.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 10:09 PM~19278678
> *You should flake out the logo  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 8 2010, 08:12 PM~19278710
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19278695
> *I have a red and gray available today.. I just got done printing 30 shirts.. been out side for a couple of hours.. My ink is oil base not water base so they will last longer..  :biggrin:
> *


Payment sent


----------



## DETONATER

*SparkleEFX Tee Shirts.. $8 ea + $6 for postage or 2 for $22 shipped.. *</span>
*All Shirts are <span style=\'color:red\'>AAA*

IN STOCK TODAY and more to come soon.. :biggrin: 

*QTY 1 RED 3XL*








*QTY 5 NAVY BLUE XL *








*QTY 1 GREEN MEDIUM*








*QTY 5 GRAY 3XL*








*QTY 1 DARK NAVY BLUE 3XL*








*QTY 0 BLACK 3XL*








*QTY 2 ROYAL BLUE 3XL*








*QTY 4 BROWN 3XL*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 09:54 PM~19279902
> *Payment sent
> *


Thanks Justin for the first purchase..!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19280239
> *SparkleEFX Tee Shirts.. $8 ea + $6 for postage or 2 for $22 shipped.. </span>
> All Shirts are <span style=\'color:red\'>AAA
> 
> IN STOCK TODAY and more to come soon..  :biggrin:
> 
> QTY 1  RED 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 7  NAVY BLUE XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 1 GREEN MEDIUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 6 GRAY 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 2 DARK NAVY BLUE 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 2 BLACK 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 4 ROYAL BLUE 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 4 BROWN 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take a black and brown in 2xl when they are ready. let me know and ill paypal asap :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19280239
> *SparkleEFX Tee Shirts.. $8 ea + $6 for postage or 2 for $22 shipped.. </span>
> All Shirts are <span style=\'color:red\'>AAA
> 
> IN STOCK TODAY and more to come soon..  :biggrin:
> 
> QTY 1  RED 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 7  NAVY BLUE XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 1 GREEN MEDIUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 6 GRAY 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 2 DARK NAVY BLUE 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 2 BLACK 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 4 ROYAL BLUE 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTY 4 BROWN 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: shit gotta get me one :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 09:09 PM~19278678
> *You should flake out the logo  :biggrin:
> *



that would be sick :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:01 PM~19278569
> *I'M going to do the shirts for $8.00 ea + postage.. $6.00 I can fit 2 per priority bag
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19278695
> *I have a red and gray available today.. I just got done printing 30 shirts.. been out side for a couple of hours.. My ink is oil base not water base so they will last longer..  :biggrin:
> *


any flake thrown on before they dry ? for that bling? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 9 2010, 10:31 AM~19283504
> *any flake thrown on before they dry ? for that bling? :biggrin:
> *


I didn't try that yet.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## NO-WAY

HOW MUCH U ESTIMATE IT WOULD TAKE TO COVER A LUXURY SPORT NO VINYLTOP, JUST A GUESS HOLE CAR


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Dec 9 2010, 01:28 PM~19284796
> *HOW MUCH U ESTIMATE IT WOULD TAKE TO COVER A LUXURY SPORT NO VINYLTOP, JUST A GUESS HOLE CAR
> *


1 1/2 to 2 lbs. to be on the safe side..


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 22 2010, 05:37 AM~17853211
> *In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo  $50 a pound
> *


CAN YOU GIVE ME A CALL NEED A CHART FOR MY SHOP HERE IS MY SHOP INFO;

WEEKEND TOYZ 
AUTOMOTIVE RESTYLING 
1740 NW GRAND AVE. 
PHOENIX AZ, 85007

602-707-6290

[email protected]


----------



## caddyryder10




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 9 2010, 05:30 PM~19286346
> *Sup Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X *CDC*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Dec 9 2010, 04:29 PM~19286340-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 04:30 PM~19286346
> *Sup Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 04:33 PM~19286383
> *X CDC
> *


Dam! there's a party up in here... :biggrin: What is going on...my peoples.. :wave:


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 02:59 PM~19285076
> *1 1/2 to 2 lbs. to be on the safe side..
> *


he wants it like a bass boat


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 05:23 PM~19286853
> *
> *


I haven't seen your order for shirts yet.. sup yo! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 05:33 PM~19286929
> *I haven't seen your order for shirts yet.. sup yo!  :biggrin:
> *


u havent posted my size yet(small)
:twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 9 2010, 03:16 PM~19285680
> *CAN YOU GIVE ME A CALL NEED A CHART FOR MY SHOP HERE IS MY SHOP INFO;
> 
> WEEKEND TOYZ
> AUTOMOTIVE RESTYLING
> 1740 NW GRAND AVE.
> PHOENIX AZ, 85007
> 
> 602-707-6290
> 
> [email protected]
> *


I'll get at you tomorrow.. Thanks for checking out the thread!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19288486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 08:41 PM~19288797
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 Every time I look at Johns bikes I see something I didn't see at last glance.. Hard line tubing "WHAT" Accumulator :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 08:45 PM~19288847
> *X2  Every time I look at Johns bikes I see something I didn't see at last glance.. Hard line tubing "WHAT" Accumulator  :wow:
> *


wheres my shirts .. i paid 2 weeks ago


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 08:46 PM~19288859
> *wheres my shirts .. i paid 2 weeks ago
> *


 :uh: What!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 08:41 PM~19287522
> *u havent posted my size yet(small)
> :twak:
> *


 :uh: u tryin to wear it like a muscle shirt???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 9 2010, 08:57 PM~19288972
> *:uh: u tryin to wear it like a muscle shirt???
> *


 :naughty: only for u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 11:10 PM~19289130
> *:naughty: only for u
> *


sweet i get to rip it off :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars in stock today. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: [/b]


----------



## DETONATER

]

































































































































<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

*Pic's of all JEWEL colors and some colors not pictured will be posted some time tomorrow.. *

*Apricot .008 
Fuchsia .008 
Black .008
Bordeaux Deep burgandy .008 
Sahara .008
Rainbow .004 
Blue Jewel .015 
Purple Jewel .015
Red Jewel .015
Ocean Jewel .015
Pink .008
Blue Gun Metal .008
Sand .008
Copper Penny .008
Canadian Blue .008
Kokaine Wht rainbow .008*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 12:03 AM~19289635
> *Pic's of all JEWEL colors and some colors not pictured will be posted some time tomorrow..
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 9 2010, 10:07 PM~19289674
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wus up elspock... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 9 2010, 09:41 PM~19289427
> *sweet i get to rip it off :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

wat size do u have in gunmetal? can u post pics of the different sizes? ill wait till you post pics of the blue gunmetal :biggrin: about how much to do the roof on a glasshouse with t-tops ??
thanks


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 10 2010, 06:05 AM~19291012
> *wat size do u have in gunmetal?  can u post pics of the different sizes?  ill wait till you post pics of the blue gunmetal :biggrin:    about  how much to do the roof on a glasshouse with t-tops ??
> thanks
> *


Sizes available are Micro and standard .008 & .015. I would recomend 2 Jars with a blk base. I'm also waiting for the sun to shine here to take pics. Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+Dec 9 2010, 10:26 PM~19289856-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats good Ant. That impala is looking real good..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 10:55 AM~19293035
> *TTT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mario.. I might be by there in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 11:03 PM~19289635
> *Pic's of all JEWEL colors and some colors not pictured will be posted some time tomorrow..
> 
> Apricot .008
> Fuchsia .008
> Black .008
> Bordeaux Deep burgandy .008
> Sahara .008
> Rainbow .004
> Blue Jewel .015
> Purple Jewel .015
> Red Jewel .015
> Ocean Jewel .015
> Pink .008
> Blue Gun Metal .008
> Sand .008
> Copper Penny .008
> Canadian Blue .008
> Kokaine Wht rainbow .008
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 10 2010, 07:51 AM~19290912
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh: what ill buy a new one :happysad:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 12:53 PM~19293584
> *Sup Mario.. I might be by there in a while.  :biggrin:
> *


Did you ever go by? I was there real quick, I had to come home to take car of my daughter.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 07:00 PM~19297177
> *Did you ever go by? I was there real quick, I had to come home to take car of my daughter.
> *


No but I'll see you at 5. :biggrin: hope she'll be ok, my wifey is trying to get over pneumonia.. this last cold /wet front we had kicked her ass bad.. twice at the ER and they had to bump up her meds to stronger ones.. :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 10:03 PM~19289635
> *Hopefully some good sun shine tomorrow.. *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

got my flakes in like 2 DAYS! badass flake! thanx again Mark

ill poost pics once i spray it :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 09:30 PM~19297396
> *No but I'll see you at 5. :biggrin: hope she'll be ok, my wifey is trying to get over pneumonia.. this last cold /wet front we had kicked her ass bad.. twice at the ER and they had to bump up her meds to stronger ones..  :happysad:
> *


Aww that Sucks I hope She gets Better Soon! :happysad:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 11:51 AM~19293562
> *Sizes available are Micro and standard .008 & .015. I would recomend 2 Jars with a blk base. I'm also waiting for the sun to shine here to take pics. Thanks!
> *


can i use the base i have already its a grey blue?? wat black do u recommend has anyone used the gunmetal r there pics
 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 10 2010, 10:01 PM~19298539-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that Sucks I hope She gets Better Soon!  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! that shit is no joke..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 10 2010, 10:08 PM~19298609
> *can i use the base i have already its a grey blue?? wat black do u recommend has anyone used the gunmetal r there pics
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


Being that it is dark probably yes. but you should take it up with your painter when he or she see's it.. You can use and 2 stage black base that is compatible with the clear you choose to use.. You can check out Spirit62 topic, Ant has just painted an impala and he might have used gunmetal.. but I'm not sure.. you could ask him..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK STOPPIN BY TO SAY HELLO, OK NOW HERE GOES YOUR BUMP ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP...


----------



## DETONATER

Look whats going on in here... :biggrin: 

3 O.G's(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, bigshod, Dreamwork Customs


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 10 2010, 12:16 PM~19293747
> *:uh:  what ill buy a new one  :happysad:
> *


----------



## bigshod

:0 :0


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 10:46 PM~19298908
> *Thanks! that shit is no joke..
> Being that it is dark probably yes. but you should take it up with your painter when he or she see's it.. You can use and 2 stage black base that is compatible with the clear you choose to use.. You can check out Spirit62 topic, Ant has just painted an impala and he might have used gunmetal.. but I'm not sure..  you could ask him..
> *


thanks and i hope ur wife gets better


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 11 2010, 12:48 AM~19298920
> *
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

Top of the mornin flake dude :cheesy:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse+Dec 11 2010, 01:53 AM~19299586-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and i hope ur wife gets better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'll tell her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 07:26 AM~19300246
> *:naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 07:52 AM~19300357
> *Top of the mornin flake dude :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dam this year has gone by super fast!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 11 2010, 07:57 AM~19300385
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Will.. :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 10:00 AM~19300401
> *Sup G!
> *


WUDDAUP NUKKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Dec 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19288486]


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 09:22 AM~19300507
> *SA ROLLERZ,Dec 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19288486]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## B DOG

got my flake today! time to get to work


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Dec 11 2010, 04:14 PM~19302753
> *got my flake today! time to get to work
> *


U know the rule!!! Post up :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 11 2010, 07:05 PM~19303195
> *U know the rule!!! Post up :cheesy:
> *


or have someone else post it like other people i know :uh: 


































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 12:46 AM~19298908
> *Being that it is dark probably yes. but you should take it up with your painter when he or she see's it.. You can use and 2 stage black base that is compatible with the clear you choose to use.. You can check out Spirit62 topic, Ant has just painted an impala and he might have used gunmetal.. but I'm not sure..  you could ask him..
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 11 2010, 07:42 PM~19304124
> *or have someone else post it like other people i know  :uh:
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :| :burn:


----------



## Justin-Az

Shirts arrived today, nice quality and super fast shipping.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hey Mark glad your wife is feeling better, had a good time kicking it with you tonight. Thanks for the t-shirt once again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 10:18 PM~19304701
> *Hey Mark glad your wife is feeling better, had a good time kicking it with you tonight. Thanks for the t-shirt once again  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY MARK HAPPY YOU WERE ABLE TO MAKE IT, IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU MEET THE REST OF THE GUYS TODAY, THANKS FOR THE T-SHIRT'S BRO. AND FOR HANGING OUT IT WAS FUN, HOPE YOU BRING YOUR WIFEY NEXT TIME... WELL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 11 2010, 08:01 PM~19304257-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 08:57 PM~19304563
> *Shirts arrived today, nice quality and super fast shipping.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you like them.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 09:18 PM~19304701
> *Hey Mark glad your wife is feeling better, had a good time kicking it with you tonight. Thanks for the t-shirt once again  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks from her to all who has been concerned. Thanks Mario.. I had a great time.. Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 09:42 PM~19304903
> *HEY MARK HAPPY YOU WERE ABLE TO MAKE IT, IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU MEET THE REST OF THE GUYS TODAY, THANKS FOR THE T-SHIRT'S BRO. AND FOR HANGING OUT IT WAS FUN, HOPE YOU BRING YOUR WIFEY NEXT TIME... WELL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT....
> *


Liz, to me it was worth the investment, if thats the right word.. but to come meet the team today.. Thanks for the invite.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 11:11 PM~19305127
> *Liz, to me it was worth the investment, if thats the right word.. but to come meet the team today..  Thanks for the invite..  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE YOU MAKE IT TO OUR FUTURE EVENTS, LET ME KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU AND YOUR WIFEY WOULD LIKE TO ROLL WITH US ON NEW YEARS, IT WOULD BE A PLEASURE HAVING YOU TWO ROLL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 10:45 PM~19305365
> *HOPE YOU MAKE IT TO OUR FUTURE EVENTS, LET ME KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU AND YOUR WIFEY WOULD LIKE TO ROLL WITH US ON NEW YEARS, IT WOULD BE A PLEASURE HAVING YOU TWO ROLL...
> *


She said that it sounds like fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 11 2010, 10:04 PM~19304274
> *:|  :burn:
> *


Quit fighting it :squint: just let it happen :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave: now its cold and snowin ..white flakes everywhere


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 12 2010, 11:48 AM~19307707
> *:wave: now its cold and snowin ..white flakes everywhere
> *


I saw that on the newes.. I hope everyone will be safe..


----------



## DETONATER

*Here are the colors I needed to take pictures of.. Enjoy
















































































































*


----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars in stock today. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: [/b]


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 12 2010, 12:08 PM~19307851
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod

wut up


----------



## DETONATER

*Here are the colors I needed to take pictures of.. Enjoy*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 05:46 PM~19309311
> *Here are the colors I needed to take pictures of.. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Ill be getting a few of those next month :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 12 2010, 12:22 PM~19307950-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 12 2010, 04:13 PM~19309478
> *:wow: Ill be getting a few of those next month :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

I'm feelin that fire red :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Dec 12 2010, 04:24 PM~19309565
> *I'm feelin that fire red :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Let me know when your ready.. In stock and ready to ship.. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

what size was the show stopper chrome?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Dec 12 2010, 04:24 PM~19309565
> *I'm feelin that fire red :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good choice


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 12 2010, 08:03 PM~19309887
> *what size was the show stopper chrome?
> *


X2


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760+Dec 12 2010, 05:03 PM~19309887-->
> 
> 
> 
> what size was the show stopper chrome?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-willskie187_@Dec 12 2010, 05:24 PM~19310036
> *X2
> *


That pic is .015 medium, but it comes in .004,.008,.015,.040

ultra mini... micro.. standard... jumbo..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 05:16 PM~19309979
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good choice
> *


How did that bike come out..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 06:04 PM~19310284
> *How did that bike come out..
> *


http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=595a3722.mp4

still gotta scuff down and add the black :happysad: 

 wut u think


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 06:09 PM~19310318
> *http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=595a3722.mp4
> 
> still gotta scuff down and add the black :happysad:
> 
> wut u think
> *


Looks like it laid out well.. looks good.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 06:12 PM~19310344
> *Looks like it laid out well.. looks good.
> *


it did now i jus cant mess up the rest :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 06:13 PM~19310350
> *it did now i jus cant mess up the rest :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Continue to take your time and it will be fine..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 06:14 PM~19310355
> *Continue to take your time and it will be fine..
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 08:09 PM~19310318
> *http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=595a3722.mp4
> 
> still gotta scuff down and add the black :happysad:
> 
> wut u think
> *


what flake did u use bro???


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 08:09 PM~19310318
> *http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=595a3722.mp4
> 
> still gotta scuff down and add the black :happysad:
> 
> wut u think
> *


Looks real Good Shod


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 12 2010, 11:36 PM~19312367
> *Looks real Good Shod
> *


    ur a girl what u know


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 11:59 AM~19307774
> *Here are the colors I needed to take pictures of.. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
is this gunmetal in .008??*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 12:03 PM~19307808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gunmetal in .015??


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 10:29 PM~19312879
> *gunmetal in .015??
> *


You are correct.. the top one is .015 and the set of new pic is .008


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HOPE YOU AND YOUR WIFE ENJOYED YOUR SUNDAY... TAKE CARE BRO. TTYL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 10:50 PM~19312996
> *HEY MARK HOPE YOU AND YOUR WIFE ENJOYED YOUR SUNDAY... TAKE CARE BRO. TTYL...
> *


Thanks Liz, Today was a good day. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 13 2010, 12:46 AM~19313253
> *Thanks Liz, Today was a good day.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 12 2010, 09:26 PM~19312250
> *what flake did u use bro???
> *


That's the way the base came .. No flake "yet" :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 12 2010, 09:58 PM~19312575
> *     ur a girl what u know
> *


Lol ... :angry: don't make me grab my cape :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 13 2010, 02:14 PM~19315757
> *Lol ... :angry: don't make me grab my cape  :happysad:
> *


for what??? so i can wipe my ass wit it??


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 13 2010, 02:02 PM~19316547
> *for what???  so i can wipe my ass wit it??
> *


Uhhhhhh .... U walk around with itchy ass :uh:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 13 2010, 01:14 PM~19315757-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... :angry: don't make me grab my cape  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 13 2010, 03:53 PM~19316913
> *Uhhhhhh .... U walk around with itchy ass  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Dec 13 2010, 04:26 PM~19317626
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


And here comes the thread mush :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

*Here are the colors I needed to take pictures of.. Enjoy

















































































































[/quote]*


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, elspock84, cutebratt04


:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 








[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 13 2010, 04:53 PM~19316913
> *Uhhhhhh .... U walk around with itchy ass  :uh:
> *


All dee time :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 12 2010, 11:58 PM~19312575
> *     ur a girl what u know
> *


 :uh: I know Everything! Lol :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 13 2010, 09:03 PM~19320352
> *All dee time :happysad:
> *


I'm gonna have to send you an extra shirt to clean that shit up huh.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 13 2010, 11:02 PM~19320341
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, elspock84, cutebratt04
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 13 2010, 11:06 PM~19320376
> *I'm gonna have to send you an extra shirt to clean that shit up huh.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah a few extra ones


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 13 2010, 09:17 PM~19320491
> *Yeah a few extra ones
> *


 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Wut up mark ..!


----------



## caddyryder10

what up :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 14 2010, 09:45 AM~19322894
> *:0
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: my rules are 3 wipes and my draws get the rest


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 14 2010, 01:27 PM~19325232
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  my rules are 3 wipes and my draws get the rest
> *


should be til u see blood :happysad: :dunno: 

wuh wuh......


----------



## bigshod

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

Just got back and have to press out some shirts and get them shipped tomorrow.. 

Bratt... PM me your address..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 14 2010, 08:11 PM~19327612
> *should be til u see blood :happysad:  :dunno:
> 
> wuh wuh......
> *


whoaaaa :wow: wtf???? u a nasty motherfucker. maybe u got da roids??? :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19275710
> *This is my first press.. I'll have 3x in Gray, Brown, Red, Blue, XL in Navy Blue, Gray. More sizes to come probably next week.. Blk, 2xl 3xl 4xl, Navy Blue 2xl 3xl 4xl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got money!!! now where my shirts nukka!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19328172
> *Just got back and have to press out some shirts and get them shipped tomorrow..
> 
> Bratt... PM me your address..
> *


PM Sent!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 15 2010, 12:14 AM~19330160
> *PM Sent!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hes not making any in that gay ass purple color u want


----------



## bigshod

ttt good morning


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 15 2010, 09:06 AM~19331900
> *ttt good morning
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## caddyryder10

your pimpin is on the way mark.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT BRO...*


----------



## caddyryder10

bump


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 15 2010, 11:54 AM~19334000-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT BRO...*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 15 2010, 02:46 PM~19335501
> *bump
> *


Thanks Big Will..


----------



## topless deuce

how much chrome/


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 15 2010, 07:23 AM~19332018
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@Dec 15 2010, 05:32 PM~19336907
> *how much chrome/
> *


 :dunno: 

Do you need some show stopper chrome.. ? 17.50 per jar or $55 a pound + shipping..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@Dec 15 2010, 05:32 PM~19336907
> *how much chrome/
> *


the more the betters :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 15 2010, 12:48 AM~19330449
> *hes not making any in that gay ass purple color u want
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 15 2010, 11:03 PM~19339130
> *:tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 15 2010, 09:03 PM~19339130
> *:tongue:
> *


:biggrin: The ladies are going to love there shirts. Britt I'm sure will let it be known.. :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 15 2010, 11:14 PM~19339281
> *:biggrin: The ladies are going to love there shirts. Britt I' sure will let it be known.. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

A little more progress on my 64.. Just need a body cart soon so I can un-weld it from the house. :biggrin: I'm going to start wraping the frame .. :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 15 2010, 09:03 PM~19339130
> *:tongue:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## caddyryder10

this belongs at THA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 16 2010, 09:20 AM~19342811
> *this belongs at THA TOP :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 16 2010, 01:48 PM~19343938
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

PAYPAL SENT FOR 2 LBS OF WESTERN BLUE FLAKE!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 01:25 PM~19344662
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> this belongs at THA TOP :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> :h5: :h5:


 :biggrin: 


> :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


 :0 


> PAYPAL SENT FOR 2 LBS OF WESTERN BLUE FLAKE!


Thanks Homie! 
Who's next to get there x-mas flake on :biggrin: 


PAYPAL: [email protected]








[/quote]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 01:36 AM~19340950
> *A little more progress on my 64.. Just need a body cart soon so I can un-weld it from the house.  :biggrin:  I'm going to start wraping the frame .. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good Mark, keep those pics coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 01:36 AM~19340950
> *A little more progress on my 64.. Just need a body cart soon so I can un-weld it from the house.  :biggrin:  I'm going to start wraping the frame .. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD MARK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 16 2010, 09:08 PM~19348690-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good Mark, keep those pics coming  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little by little..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 09:19 PM~19348761
> *LOOKING GOOD MARK!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, and for all your help too. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 4DA702

What's up Mark. Big Marc swears by your stuff and from what I can see everyone else does too :biggrin: 

What color purple is this on the top left corner above the green flake? Thanks.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 16 2010, 10:04 PM~19349197
> *What's up Mark. Big Marc swears by your stuff and from what I can see everyone else does too  :biggrin:
> 
> What color purple is this on the top left corner above the green flake? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That there is fuchsia.. Hold up and I'll repost some pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars in stock today. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: [/b]











































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

*Here are the colors I needed to take pictures of.. Enjoy

















































































































[/quote]*


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 








[/quote]


----------



## 4DA702

:cheesy: thanks.


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, hot$tuff5964

what it do.. :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*MARK YOU HAVE ME LMAO... WITH THE EDITING YOU DID TO THE PIC...THANKS BRO... YOU KNOW I LOVE A GOOD LAUGH... *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 10:17 PM~19349331
> *MARK YOU HAVE ME LMAO... WITH THE EDITING YOU DID TO THE PIC...THANKS BRO... YOU KNOW I LOVE A GOOD LAUGH... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I was hopeing the crew would find it comedy.. but then again it does bling like a halo


----------



## elspock84

just sprayed a test pice of yellow laser over black.    god damn it dont look yellow thats for sure. ill post up video as soon as it uploads to youtube.


----------



## elspock84

laser yellow over black base :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Dec 16 2010, 10:50 PM~19349568]
laser yellow over black base :biggrin: 





[/quote]

:around:    :wow: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 12:56 AM~19349608
> *
> :around:        :wow:  :naughty:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: im gonna try the green tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 11:01 PM~19349638
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  im gonna try the green tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that flake is crazy!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 01:03 AM~19349654
> *:biggrin:  that flake is crazy!
> *


it turns into a chamelon style flake after u spray it over black. shit is crazy as fuck!! im gonna buy this yellow paint i found at work and im gonna spray some of the yellow laser over it :wow:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 11:50 PM~19349568
> *laser yellow over black base  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.... :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 11:05 PM~19349661
> *it turns into a chamelon style flake after u spray it over black. shit is crazy as fuck!! im gonna buy this yellow paint i found at work and im gonna spray some of the yellow laser over it  :wow:
> *


Thats a good idea, see how it changes then..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 01:10 AM~19349684
> *Thats a good idea, see how it changes then..
> *


Yeah I'm gonna try diffrent things


----------



## majikmike0118

that laser yellow is dope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 11:26 PM~19349755
> *Yeah I'm gonna try diffrent things  (very ****)
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 11:50 PM~19349568
> *laser yellow over black base  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 desgrasiado u got to use it before me :cheesy: fucking looks sweet i been thinking of painting something with the laser yellow flake but yet to find something worth spraying :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 16 2010, 03:53 PM~19344878
> *PAYPAL SENT FOR 2 LBS OF WESTERN BLUE FLAKE!
> *


ANYWAY YOU CAN INCLUDE A FREE SHIRT OR TWO WITH MY ORDER? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 17 2010, 08:59 AM~19351682
> *ANYWAY YOU CAN INCLUDE A FREE SHIRT OR TWO WITH MY ORDER? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 12:50 AM~19349568
> *laser yellow over black base  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 17 2010, 10:59 AM~19351682
> *ANYWAY YOU CAN INCLUDE A FREE SHIRT OR TWO WITH MY ORDER? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Man just pay for it mark already hooking up EVERYBODY in here wit some badass prices on some bombass flake! :twak:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 02:16 PM~19353228
> *Man just pay for it mark already hooking up EVERYBODY in here wit some badass prices on some bombass flake! :twak:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 12:16 PM~19353228
> *Man just pay for it mark already hooking up EVERYBODY in here wit some badass prices on some bombass flake! :twak:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 01:16 PM~19353228
> *Man just pay for it mark already hooking up EVERYBODY in here wit some badass prices on some bombass flake! :twak:
> *


SO TRUE.... DAMN MARK THAT LASER YELLOW IS THE SHIT!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 17 2010, 02:16 PM~19353228-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man just pay for it mark already hooking up EVERYBODY in here wit some badass prices on some bombass flake! :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:18 PM~19353245
> *:werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:34 PM~19353370
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 03:00 PM~19353581
> *SO TRUE.... DAMN MARK THAT LASER YELLOW IS THE SHIT!!!!
> *


geez homies... :uh: it's all good.... i'll be satisfied with the flake.. :happysad: im sure i'll get the homie more buisiness anyways.  Thank you mark!!!! I appreciate your time and i hope to use your product soon. Sorry for sounding like a cheap ass but i keep my word as you can see!!  I know where to find you when i do my next car here shortly! :werd:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 17 2010, 03:14 PM~19353684
> *geez homies... :uh:  it's all good.... i'll be satisfied with the flake.. :happysad: im sure i'll get the homie more buisiness anyways.   Thank you mark!!!! I appreciate your time and i hope to use your product soon. Sorry for sounding like a cheap ass but i keep my word as you can see!!  I know where to find you when i do my next car here shortly!  :werd:
> *


Umm its all good we love u :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 02:12 PM~19354188
> *Umm its all good we love u :boink:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 04:32 PM~19354372
> *:drama:
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink: I got some for u too


----------



## joeygees

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this flake is the shit :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joeygees

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joeygees

now i wunna flake my monte gonna buy a pound and a jarr real soon .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up for homies pimpd out flakes................


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 03:36 PM~19354846
> *:boink: :boink: :boink: I got some for  u too
> *


sum wut :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
pics and video will be up after i shower (ill send u pics later shod)
and eat


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 05:10 PM~19355588
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> pics and video will be up after i shower (ill send u pics later shod)
> and eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i will be waiting............again


----------



## bigshod

the 1st post on page 100 gets sum free flake :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 07:13 PM~19355619
> *the 1st post on page 100 gets sum free flake :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:10 PM~19355588
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> pics and video will be up after i shower (ill send u pics later shod)
> and eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 17 2010, 05:16 PM~19355647
> *:0
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 07:13 PM~19355619
> *the 1st post on page 100 gets sum free flake :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 17 2010, 05:18 PM~19355664
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol...we both need flake


----------



## elspock84

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 07:13 PM~19355619
> *the 1st post on page 100 gets sum free flake :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I win!!!!


----------



## bigshod

:uh: puuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 07:49 PM~19355917
> *:uh: puuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrfect
> *


whahahahah!!!!!!! jealous are we :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 05:50 PM~19355931
> *whahahahah!!!!!!! jealous are we  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19355948
> *:|
> *


:boink: :boink: feel better now


----------



## elspock84

ok so heres da bike frame i did today since i was bored at home :biggrin: 

1975 schwinn jr frame black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.


----------



## elspock84

another video i took with out the clear by itself.


----------



## elspock84

da piece i did lastnight in da sun this morning.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 05:39 PM~19355845
> *I win!!!!
> *


u only have til 7:10 pacific time to collect :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 09:08 PM~19356652
> *u only have til 7:10 pacific time to collect :cheesy:
> *


he got my pm already!!! wahahahahah i still win!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:10 PM~19356679
> *he got my pm already!!! wahahahahah i still win!!!!!!!!!!!!1  :biggrin:
> *


im on phone with him ...he said u a goddammm liar :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 09:11 PM~19356692
> *im on phone with him ...he said u a goddammm liar :cheesy:
> *


yes i did!!  tell him to check da time on my PM


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:12 PM~19356701
> *yes i did!!    tell him to check da time on my PM
> *


wut chew no bout that kooo-kaine foo..... and he said the time says 7:11 :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

let the truth be told :biggrin: 

Re:SALES elspock84 [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 11:09 PM


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 07:13 PM~19356723
> *let the truth be told  :biggrin:
> 
> Re:SALES elspock84 [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 11:09 PM
> *


not 7:10 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 09:13 PM~19356723
> *let the truth be told  :biggrin:
> 
> Re:SALES elspock84 [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 11:09 PM
> *


wahahahahahaha!!!!!!! i told you punk ass shod!!!!!! now send him da bill please mark


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 09:14 PM~19356732
> *not 7:10 :uh:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:15 PM~19356733
> *wahahahahahaha!!!!!!! i told you punk ass shod!!!!!! now send him da bill please mark
> *


 :cheesy: Big Money, Big Money! Cha Ching! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 09:16 PM~19356747
> *:cheesy:  Big Money, Big Money! Cha Ching!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

money sent....now send me half his order :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:18 PM~19356768
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 07:19 PM~19356770
> *money sent....now send me half his order :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 17 2010, 07:22 PM~19356795
> *:0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 09:19 PM~19356770
> *money sent....now send me half his order :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:24 PM~19356812
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :naughty: i thought u like to share


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 17 2010, 09:27 PM~19356837
> *:naughty: i thought u like to share
> *


well sharing is caring right :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:41 PM~19356954
> *well sharing is caring right :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## topless deuce

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 15 2010, 06:46 PM~19337038
> *:dunno:
> 
> Do you need some show stopper chrome.. ? 17.50 per jar or $55 a pound + shipping..
> *


thyat what up how much is shipping on 2 jars ?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@Dec 17 2010, 09:11 PM~19357692
> *thyat what up how much is shipping on 2 jars  ?
> *


6.50 Should get it to Mich.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:41 PM~19356954
> *well sharing is caring right :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> *


Did you get your issue today?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Dec 17 2010, 12:58 PM~19353562-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup DeeLoc.. Hope all has been well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 17 2010, 01:00 PM~19353581
> *SO TRUE.... DAMN MARK THAT LASER YELLOW IS THE SHIT!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lasers are freekin crazy foe sho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:12 PM~19354188
> *Umm its all good we love u :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are part of the flake fam now.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 04:08 PM~19355119
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks G! I'll plug you in..
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Dec 17 2010, 05:18 PM~19355664
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wud it du canadian fam... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 09:09 PM~19357673
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Ya know I gotta get over there and see that shine.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 18 2010, 01:05 AM~19358502
> *Did you get your issue today?
> *


Didn't work today and the box was sent to my job  my brother will bring them tomorrow


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:14 AM~19358545
> *Ya know I gotta get over there and see that shine.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



TTT for the homie MARK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

got my shirts yesterday! going to spray some flake in one today :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 18 2010, 06:24 AM~19359510
> *got my shirts yesterday!  going to spray some flake in one today :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Dec 18 2010, 05:20 AM~19359373-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the homie MARK!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:24 AM~19359510
> *got my shirts yesterday!  going to spray some flake in one today :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:03 AM~19359842
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:15 AM~19359905
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 10:53 AM~19360803
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up yall, 7 more days till X-Mas... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:07 PM~19361306
> *Whats up yall,  7 more days till X-Mas... :biggrin:
> *


i here ur sending out xmas gifts this year :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 12:10 PM~19361321
> *i here ur sending out xmas gifts this year :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:18 PM~19361364
> *:boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :wow: uhhhhh


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 12:19 PM~19361372
> *:wow: uhhhhh
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:21 PM~19361379
> *:roflmao:  :h5:
> *


hit u up in a bit ...off to the movies with fam :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 12:22 PM~19361385
> *hit u up in a bit ...off to the movies with fam :biggrin:
> *


Right on, have fun!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 18 2010, 02:18 PM~19361364
> *:boink:  :naughty:
> *


I don't want none of that!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 02:01 PM~19361964
> *I don't want none of that!! :run: :run: :run:
> *


u picky bastard  take it (very ****) :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 05:57 PM~19362568
> *u picky bastard  take it (very ****) :happysad:
> *


U ungrateful bastard!!! :twak: I'm trying to be faithful here!!!! You know I only got some for you :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

You guys are crazy! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 04:17 PM~19362683
> *U ungrateful bastard!!! :twak: I'm trying to be faithful here!!!! You know I only got some for you :boink: :boink:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 07:19 PM~19363117
> *:|
> *


:squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 05:25 PM~19363161
> *:squint: :squint:
> *


 hno: hi


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 10:34 PM~19364593
> *hno: hi
> *


them my im gonna rape you eyes :squint: :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  
















[/quote]


----------



## cutebratt04

> I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:

























[/quote]
Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 12:39 AM~19365341
> *Lol!
> *


ill post pics of me wit my shirt on also tomorrow :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: or better yet of me taking mine off :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:42 AM~19365354
> *ill post pics of me wit my shirt on also tomorrow  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: or better yet of me taking mine off  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :run: Lol!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 10:44 PM~19365367
> * :run: Lol!
> *


TTT...!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 10:42 PM~19365354
> *ill post pics of me wit my shirt on also tomorrow  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: or better yet of me taking mine off  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You will be BANNED from the flake homes!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 12:50 AM~19365399
> *You will be BANNED from the flake homes!
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 12:50 AM~19365399
> *You will be BANNED from the flake homes!
> *


*wtf!!! thats bullshit!!!!!! i wanna show my titties also!!! this is so racist!!!! im goin back to daddy roth for my flake they at least fuck me outta my money (20 bucks for 2oz of flake) but let me show them my tits! *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:08 AM~19365490
> *wtf!!! thats bullshit!!!!!! i wanna show my titties also!!! this is so racist!!!! im goin back to daddy roth for my flake they at least fuck me outta my money (20 bucks for 2oz of flake) but let me show them my tits! </span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 11:08 PM~19365490
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Ok! Ok! you win!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You do have the most titties posted tho! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:11 AM~19365503
> *Ok! Ok! you win!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You do have the most titties posted tho!
> *


nope im done my feelings are hurt! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

cutebratt04,Dec 18 2010, 10:00 PM~19365143]
I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  
































































[/quote]

SparkleEfx first Model.. :biggrin: 

Now if I can get these shirts in the hands of all the Ladies that got to the super show..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:13 AM~19365512
> *
> SparkleEfx first Model.. :biggrin:
> 
> Now if I can get these shirts in the hands of all the Ladies that got to the super show..
> *


    id be a better model :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:14 AM~19365515
> *     id be a better model  :angry:
> *


Let's See then Show us what you got, but with All your Clothes ON lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:16 AM~19365523
> *Let's See then Show us what you got, but with All your Clothes ON lol! :happysad:
> *


fuck that shit!! i need to pull out all my weapons to win!! 

hey mark im sending u my thong so u can put a logo on it and ill be hot shit strutting in it.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 11:18 PM~19365532
> *fuck that shit!! i need to pull out all my weapons to win!!
> 
> hey mark im sending u my thong so u can put a logo on it and ill be hot shit strutting in it.
> *


I'll only touch womens thongs.. PERIOD! sorry elspock.. you might lose.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:18 AM~19365532
> *fuck that shit!! i need to pull out all my weapons to win!!
> 
> hey mark im sending u my thong so u can put a logo on it and ill be hot shit strutting in it.
> *


Omg that is actually a good Idea Women's Underwear! I would So Buy them, But Y'all ain't getting No Pics of that Y'all will just have to use your Imaginations lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:21 AM~19365550
> *I'll only touch womens thongs.. PERIOD! sorry elspock.. you might lose.. :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 11:22 PM~19365556
> *Omg that is actually a good Idea Women's Underwear! I would So Buy them, But Y'all ain't getting No Pics of that Y'all will just have to use your Imaginations lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


SIZE :biggrin:  :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 19 2010, 01:21 AM~19365550-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only touch womens thongs.. PERIOD! sorry elspock.. you might lose.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dont trip bro they are womens thongs i just wear them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:22 AM~19365556
> *Omg that is actually a good Idea Women's Underwear! I would So Buy them, But Y'all ain't getting No Pics of that Y'all will just have to use your Imaginations lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


aww fuck that shit!! we need pics or u aint getting shit!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: and i know mark will co sign this comment


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:23 AM~19365567
> *SIZE  :biggrin:    :0
> *


18 bro im a thick bitch :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:23 AM~19365567
> *SIZE</span>  :biggrin:    :0
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Um Thongs or Bikinis or will you do Both? I want them to Match my Shirts lol! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:27 AM~19365581
> *Um Thongs or Bikinis or will you do Both? I want them to Match my Shirts lol! :biggrin:
> *


*PICS OR U AINT GETTING SHIT!!!* :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 11:27 PM~19365581
> *Um Thongs or Bikinis or will you do Both? I want them to Match my Shirts lol! :biggrin:
> *


You pick out what you want, ship it and I'll print them up. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 11:29 PM~19365589
> *PICS OR U AINT GETTING SHIT!!!  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


Don't be mad I got this one.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:32 AM~19365593
> *Don't be mad I got this one..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey buddy ol pal umm you gonna show me da pics :happysad: :wow: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 19 2010, 01:26 AM~19365573-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh dont trip bro they are womens thongs i just wear them  :biggrin:
> aww fuck that shit!! we need pics or u aint getting shit!!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: and i know mark will co sign this comment
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 01:29 AM~19365589
> *PICS OR U AINT GETTING SHIT!!!</span>  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 01:31 AM~19365590
> *You pick out what you want, ship it and I'll print them up.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 01:32 AM~19365593
> *Don't be mad I got this one..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:34 AM~19365602
> *hey buddy ol pal umm you gonna show me da pics  :happysad: :wow:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Omg Y''all are Crazy! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:41 AM~19365630
> *Ok  :biggrin:
> Omg Y''all are Crazy! :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: so can i get pics :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 11:34 PM~19365602
> *hey buddy ol pal umm you gonna show me da pics  :happysad: :wow:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :no: The only time I'll ever be greedy! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:44 AM~19365638
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  so can i get pics  :wow:
> *


I didn't say I was Crazy, I said you were Crazy lol! :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 11:41 PM~19365630
> *Ok  :biggrin:
> Omg Y''all are Crazy! :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:45 AM~19365640
> *:no: The only time I'll ever be greedy!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



Lmao!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:45 AM~19365640
> *:no: The only time I'll ever be greedy!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


oh its like that huh :uh: its cool i see where ur loyalty stands  let me find da number for mike at daddyroth so i can give him some bidness for his bullshit prices :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 11:47 PM~19365648
> *Lmao!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:[/color]
> *


 :h5: :drama:


----------



## DeeLoc

dang...too many choices....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 11:48 PM~19365652
> *oh its like that huh  :uh:  its cool i see where ur loyalty stands    let me find da number for <span style=\'color:blue\'>
> FIXED*


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 19 2010, 12:49 AM~19365657
> *dang...too many choices....
> *


Yeah they letting her pick, Detonator should just tell her thongs and she should provide pics.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:51 AM~19365663
> *and you know this my nukka!!!!! fo life!!!!! </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so u gonna show me da pic or what :squint: :squint: :squint:*


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 19 2010, 01:48 AM~19365652-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh its like that huh  :uh:  its cool i see where ur loyalty stands    let me find da number for mike at daddyroth so i can give him some bidness for his bullshit prices  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:51 AM~19365663
> *
> FIXED</span>
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'>
Ha Ha that's Great! Lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 19 2010, 01:51 AM~19365667
> *Yeah they letting her pick, Detonator should just tell her thongs and she should provide pics.*


*thats what im sayin shit!!! shit we will start a dontation fund for some chones for brattt :biggrin: *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 19 2010, 01:51 AM~19365667
> *Yeah they letting her pick, Detonator should just tell her thongs and she should provide pics.
> *


I'm sending 1 of Each to get Printed Gosh lol!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 12:58 AM~19365695
> *I'm sending 1 of Each to get Printed Gosh lol!
> *


  Can you take pics of both and let us have a poll which one is most flatering to you?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:57 AM~19365687
> *thats what im sayin shit!!! shit we will start a dontation fund for some chones for brattt  :biggrin:
> *


Great Idea :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 18 2010, 11:55 PM~19365681-->
> 
> 
> 
> *and you know this my nukka!!!!! fo life!!!!! *</span>
> so u gonna show me da pic or what  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The only time I'll ever be greedy!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 11:58 PM~19365695
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I'm sending 1 of Each to get Printed Gosh lol!**
> *


 :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 19 2010, 01:57 AM~19365687-->
> 
> 
> 
> *thats what im sayin shit!!! shit we will start a dontation fund for some chones for brattt  :biggrin:  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 02:00 AM~19365699
> * Can you take pics of both and let us have a poll which one is most flatering to you?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Dec 19 2010, 02:01 AM~19365706
> *Great Idea  :cheesy:
> *


Omg Y'all are Bad No!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 18 2010, 11:57 PM~19365687-->
> 
> 
> 
> *thats what im sayin shit!!! shit we will start a dontation fund for some chones for brattt  :biggrin:  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Dec 19 2010, 12:00 AM~19365699
> * Can you take pics of both and let us have a poll which one is most flatering to you?
> *


These's no winning there.. it will be a tie all the way up.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 02:02 AM~19365710
> *The only time I'll ever be greedy!
> :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


yup thats it ur off my xmas list!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:05 AM~19365726
> *yup thats it ur off my xmas list!!!
> *


 :| :tears:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 02:08 AM~19365738
> *:|  :tears:
> *


nope i dont care if u cry cause u mean!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 02:05 AM~19365726
> *yup thats it ur off my xmas list!!!
> *


I'm Not Off your Christmas List am I?  :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 02:24 AM~19365802
> *I'm Not Off your Christmas List am I?  :uh:
> *


u gonna show me da pics :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 02:28 AM~19365813
> *u gonna show me da pics  :wow:
> *


I'll Post a Sexy Christmas Pic for You!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 12:30 AM~19365829
> *I'll Post a Sexy Christmas Pic for You!!! :cheesy:
> *


wtf is this,, "as the table turns" :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 19 2010, 02:30 AM~19365829-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Post a Sexy Christmas Pic for You!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for me right
> :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 02:36 AM~19365848
> *wtf is this,, "as the table turns"  :wow:
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> just for me right
> :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:
> 
> Yep A Sexy Christmas Pic Just For You!


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2010, 08:17 PM~17604259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how can i get a chart like this to order flake. from who ever sales it.......


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17635447
> *$17.50 SHIPPED 4oz Jars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmm i need to get some soon..........


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 19 2010, 10:36 AM~19367055
> *
> dammmmmm i need to get some soon..........
> *


better be soon before i buy em all :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 19 2010, 09:04 AM~19366904-->
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup yo! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:30 AM~19367023
> *how can i get a chart like this to order flake. from who ever sales it.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charts are a bitch to come by, I working on a way to make my own.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 09:40 AM~19367076
> *better be soon before i buy em all :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars in stock today. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: [/b]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON


:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 11:28 AM~19367013
> *
> Yep A Sexy Christmas Pic Just For You!
> *


----------



## elspock84

IM LOVIN THIS PIC :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:06 PM~19367242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A Sexy Christmas Pic Just for You Elspock!  




















































Merry Christmas! Lmao!!!! I Hope You Like It!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 12:18 PM~19367292
> *A Sexy Christmas Pic Just for You Elspock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Lmao!!!! I Hope You Like It!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hey fat bitches need love too!! :boink: :boink: :boink: id hit it!! my brother saysim the perfect wingman cause id like fat chicks :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:41 PM~19367419
> *hey fat bitches need love too!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: id hit it!! my brother saysim the perfect wingman cause id like fat chicks  :biggrin:
> *


Well I'm Glad you Liked it, I'll get you that every year for Christmas Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

DAMMMMMM WTF did i miss last nite :cheesy: :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 12:55 PM~19367518
> *DAMMMMMM WTF did i miss last nite :cheesy:  :drama:
> *


A Lot lol! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 10:40 AM~19367076
> *better be soon before i buy em all :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol........... man them colors look nice.. i need some that lavender for my girls 68 ss trying to do a pastel lavender with lavender flake paterns...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 10:59 AM~19367541
> *A Lot lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 01:07 PM~19367574
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

Gotta bounce.. be back in a couple of hours..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 11:06 AM~19367242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 11:18 AM~19367292
> *A Sexy Christmas Pic Just for You Elspock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Lmao!!!! I Hope You Like It!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, too funny


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 12:55 PM~19367518
> *DAMMMMMM WTF did i miss last nite :cheesy:  :drama:
> *


Some straight bullshit!!!! That's all u missed!!! Mark and brat on some bullshit!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:21 PM~19367968
> *Some straight bullshit!!!! That's all u missed!!! Mark and brat on some bullshit!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


WHAT'S UP MARK??? HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ENJOYING YOUR SUNDAY BRO...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 02:21 PM~19367968
> *Some straight bullshit!!!! That's all u missed!!! Mark and brat on some bullshit!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


Whatever Lol you know it was Funny! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:21 PM~19367968
> *Some straight bullshit!!!! That's all u missed!!! Mark and brat on some bullshit!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER

OG Detonater, Tripple OG, DaddyEfx, is back :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84

Wud it du spock :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 19 2010, 12:41 PM~19368085
> *WHAT'S UP MARK??? HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ENJOYING YOUR SUNDAY BRO...
> *


X2 so far so good.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigshod, macgyver, elspock84


:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

4oz Jars in stock today. :wow: 
Qualifying Silvers are Micro, Regular & Jumbo  :sprint: [/b]


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 02:19 PM~19368645
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 02:20 PM~19368651
> *:h5:
> *


wuts up mark


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 02:23 PM~19368668
> *wuts up mark
> *


Just here, gotta figure where I'm going to install my compressor. I need to go get some pvc and wire for 220v.. how's the harley


----------



## caddyryder10

bout done wit my upper rails..goin that purple...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 02:26 PM~19368692
> *Just here, gotta figure where I'm going to install my compressor. I need to go get some pvc and wire for 220v.. how's the harley
> *


gonna spray black after game ... i hope :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 02:27 PM~19368699
> *bout done wit my upper rails..goin that purple...
> *


Word up..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 02:27 PM~19368699
> *bout done wit my upper rails..goin that purple...
> *


 :drama: post up :cheesy:


----------



## caddyryder10




----------



## caddyryder10




----------



## caddyryder10




----------



## caddyryder10

that puuuurrple


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 03:34 PM~19369176
> *that puuuurrple
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Dec 19 2010, 03:30 PM~19369139-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 03:34 PM~19369169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wuts up :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyryder10

i'll post more tomorrow...goin to the crib...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 05:39 PM~19370051
> *i'll post more tomorrow...goin to the crib...
> *


good lookin out Caddy


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 04:26 PM~19368692
> *Just here, gotta figure where I'm going to install my compressor. I need to go get some pvc and wire for 220v.. how's the harley
> *


pvc is da way to go wit da compressors :thumbsup: when i got my compressor 2yrs ago thats what i did. ran it all through my garage. shit i got 3 diffrent places to hook up my hose. make sure u put a water filter at least 25 ft from da compressor that way it catchs more water :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 09:23 PM~19372161
> *pvc is da way to go wit da compressors  :thumbsup: when i got my compressor 2yrs ago thats what i did. ran it all through my garage. shit i got 3 diffrent places to hook up my hose. make sure u put a water filter at least 25 ft from da compressor that way it catchs more water :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the heads up :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 11:40 PM~19372288
> *Thanks for the heads up  :biggrin:
> *


unlike you i dont mind sharing


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19372316
> *unlike you i dont mind sharing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 20 2010, 01:06 AM~19373226
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO... CAN'T WAIT FOR NEW YEARS, SO YOU CAN MEET THE LOS ANGELES BROTHERS... THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO... HOPE TO SEE YOU ROLL THRU THE SHOP SOON... CAN'T WAIT TO MEET THE WIFEY... WELL TAKE CARE BRO. JUST HAD TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND RESPECT ON HERE...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 20 2010, 12:23 AM~19373287
> *HEY BRO... CAN'T WAIT FOR NEW YEARS, SO YOU CAN MEET THE LOS ANGELES BROTHERS... THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO... HOPE TO SEE YOU ROLL THRU THE SHOP SOON... CAN'T WAIT TO MEET THE WIFEY... WELL TAKE CARE BRO. JUST HAD TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND RESPECT ON HERE...
> *


X2, Glad to see everyone having a good time tonight, and I look forward to the 1st also.. Once the rain clears I can get her out.. She is slowly getting better from that bad ass cold.. Thanks for stopping through..:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19372316
> *unlike you i dont mind sharing
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 19 2010, 11:44 PM~19372316-->
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you i dont mind sharing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're Still Mad Bout That? Lmao! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 02:06 AM~19373226
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 20 2010, 09:28 AM~19374111
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

how much for the copper penny and the reagal red. if you can pm me the price.


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 20 2010, 07:45 PM~19379793-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're Still Mad Bout That? Lmao! :roflmao:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup yo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81' [email protected] 20 2010, 08:32 PM~19380380
> *how much for the copper penny and the reagal red. if you can pm me the price.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent, Thanks...
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 20 2010, 08:59 PM~19380716
> *:wave:
> *


Wud up will, that purple 's looking sick..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 07:16 PM~19356745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Might you be waiting for something? :biggrin: You might even get it by X-mas eve... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 12:29 AM~19381828
> *Might you be waiting for something?  :biggrin: You might even get it by X-mas eve...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 09:43 AM~19384091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic looks dope...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 09:43 AM~19384091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

does anybody have a paint booth or a garage i can rent in the I.E?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Dec 21 2010, 10:21 AM~19384374-->
> 
> 
> 
> that pic looks dope...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Dec 21 2010, 11:30 AM~19384902
> *thats bad ass  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks guys, thats DETONATOR'S (MARK) product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 06:12 PM~19388398
> *Thanks guys, thats DETONATOR'S (MARK) product  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mario, be careful I might just peal that off and put it on my car. lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 07:23 PM~19388490
> *Mario, be careful I might just peal that off and put it on my car. lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I could only imagine your paint scheme on your 64


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 06:26 PM~19388519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I could only imagine your paint scheme on your 64
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5: :drama: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 20 2010, 10:29 PM~19381828-->
> 
> 
> 
> Might you be waiting for something?  :biggrin: You might even get it by X-mas eve...  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 20 2010, 10:34 PM~19381882
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 06:26 PM~19388519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I could only imagine your paint scheme on your 64
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 08:31 PM~19389075
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Bigshod :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 07:33 PM~19389098
> *Sup Bigshod  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie....where u been


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 08:34 PM~19389108
> *sup homie....where u been
> *


Just trying to get the rag done, How is everything with you?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 21 2010, 07:37 PM~19388614-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :h5:  :drama:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:31 PM~19389075
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 08:33 PM~19389098
> *Sup Bigshod  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP FELLAS, JUST STOPPING BY TO DROP A BIG :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 07:45 PM~19389197
> *Just trying to get the rag done, How is everything with you?
> *


  koo brotha


----------



## bigshod

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, elspock84


:naughty:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Mark aka Detonator


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 21 2010, 08:29 PM~19389629
> *Sup Mark aka Detonator
> *


the rest of us chop liver :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hey Mark do you think the Pink Sparkley Logo would look good on Black/White Zebra Print or Black/White Giraffe Print? And can you do like a Black Sparkley Logo on Pink? :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19389704
> *Hey Mark do you think the Pink Sparkley Logo would look good on Black/White Zebra Print or Black/White Giraffe Print? And can you do like a Black Sparkley Logo on Pink? :cheesy:
> *


ur killin it  leave it alone









































unless there's nudes :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 21 2010, 07:29 PM~19389060-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 21 2010, 07:59 PM~19389347
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS, JUST STOPPING BY TO DROP A BIG  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 08:22 PM~19389543
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, elspock84
> :naughty:
> *


* Hey, you know what they say: see a broad to get dat booty yak 'em... 
leg 'er down a smack 'em yak 'em! 
COL' got to be! Y'know? Shiiiiit*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 10:37 PM~19389704
> *Hey Mark do you think the Pink Sparkley Logo would look good on Black/White Zebra Print or Black/White Giraffe Print? And can you do like a Black Sparkley Logo on Pink? :cheesy:
> *


pics of the pink :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 10:22 PM~19389543
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, elspock84
> :naughty:
> *


wazzup sweet cheeks :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:48 PM~19389831
> *pics of the pink  :wow:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


    :no: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

wazzup mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 10:50 PM~19389865
> *      :no:  :tongue:
> *


thats what i do to pink 


:nono: :tongue: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :x: :yes: :no:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 21 2010, 10:49 PM~19389855-->
> 
> 
> 
> wazzup sweet cheeks  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:51 PM~19389877
> *wazzup mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: Uh What bout me? You're Not even gunna say Hi to me after the Lovely Pic I Posted for you lol! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:54 PM~19389897
> *thats what i do to pink
> :nono:  :tongue:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :x:  :yes:  :no:
> *


Lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 10:54 PM~19389899
> * :uh: Uh What bout me? You're Not even gunna say Hi to me after the Lovely Pic I Posted for you lol! :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


well hello there 










this one is better


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:59 PM~19389939
> *well hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 08:41 PM~19389759
> *:nono:
> :wave:
> Hey, you know what they say: see a broad to get dat booty yak 'em...
> leg 'er down a smack 'em yak 'em!
> COL' got to be! Y'know? Shiiiiit
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 08:59 PM~19389939
> *well hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19389704
> *Hey Mark do you think the Pink Sparkley Logo would look good on Black/White Zebra Print or Black/White Giraffe Print? And can you do like a Black Sparkley Logo on Pink? :cheesy:
> *


question 1.. yes. #2 giraffe, no! #3 yes..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:08 PM~19390025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 11:13 PM~19390074
> *question 1.. yes. #2 giraffe, no!  #3 yes..
> *


Ok! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

hey mark lil video i took last night so u can see some midwest snow :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 09:13 PM~19390074
> *question 1.. yes. #2 giraffe, no!  #3 yes..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:17 PM~19390128
> *hey mark lil video i took last night so u can see some midwest snow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam son. So Hydraulics on the car, Hydraulics on the truck, and Hydraulics on the bike too?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:17 PM~19390128
> *hey mark lil video i took last night so u can see some midwest snow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i call bullshit.... u need to jump out in front while moving and wave at camera...better yet plow ur ass back to ur garage :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 11:22 PM~19390190
> *Dam son. So Hydraulics on the car, Hydraulics on the truck, and Hydraulics on the bike too?
> *


not on da bike but i do on da truck and cadddy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:25 PM~19390225
> *i call bullshit.... u need to jump out in front while moving and wave at camera...better yet plow ur ass back to ur garage :happysad:
> *


   it is me! im not ghost riding while im snowplowing fucker :uh: how about i plow ur ass :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:37 PM~19390331
> *    it is me! im not ghost riding while im snowplowing fucker  :uh: how about i plow ur ass  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :drama: let me think bout that buddy


----------



## LBC00

Ouch, Here is a shot of a 69 skirt used as a test pannel.  









[/quote]

how much for this right here


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:39 PM~19390351
> *:drama: let me think bout that buddy
> *


a couple of these will make u think less


----------



## bigshod

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:42 PM~19390371
> *a couple of these will make u think less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:43 PM~19390377
> *:wow:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:43 PM~19390384
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


uhhh gotta go ...gettin more nudes from the brat-tat-tat-tat  :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 PM~19390398
> *uhhh gotta  go ...gettin more nudes from the brat-tat-tat-tat   :sprint:
> *


Shod Shut Up! lol :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 11:46 PM~19390408
> *Shod Shut Up! lol :happysad:
> *


thats some bullshit


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 09:46 PM~19390408
> *Shod Shut Up! lol :happysad:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 11:47 PM~19390418
> *thats some bullshit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:47 PM~19390420
> *
> *


hey buddy ol pal hows about u share


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:47 PM~19390420
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 09:49 PM~19390431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh at the unfortunate :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:50 PM~19390443
> *dont laugh at the unfortunate :happysad:
> *


Lmao! Sorry but this Comment made me laugh even More Lol! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:50 PM~19390443
> *dont laugh at the unfortunate :happysad:
> *


hey fuck you


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:54 PM~19390474
> *hey fuck you
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 11:53 PM~19390472
> *Lmao! Sorry but this Comment made me laugh even More Lol! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:55 PM~19390489
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 21 2010, 09:55 PM~19390491-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 09:56 PM~19390502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 11:55 PM~19390491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ur Mean when you don't get pics do you want me to repost that Sexy Christmas Pic for you?


----------



## bigshod

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 11:57 PM~19390511
> *Ur Mean when you don't get pics do you want me to repost that Sexy Christmas Pic for you?
> *


ur officially off my xmas list!!


----------



## DETONATER

> Ouch, Here is a shot of a 69 skirt used as a test pannel.


how much for this right here
[/quote]

$17.50 per 4oz Jar or $55 per pound.. shipping starts at $5.00 2-3 day usps priority mail


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 12:03 AM~19390563
> *ur officially off my xmas list!!
> *



See u r being mean! Are you on your Period? Lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 12:06 AM~19390586
> *
> See u r being mean! Are you on your Period? Lol! :happysad:
> *


no but i didnt squeeze one off this mornin :happysad:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 12:07 AM~19390596
> *no but i didnt squeeze one off this mornin  :happysad:
> *


Eww I so did Not Need to Know that! But I was debating whether to ask if you were getting any maybe that's why your being so mean lol! :thumbsdown:


----------



## LBC00

damn that looks good as fuck


----------



## elspock84

yellow laser over black


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Dec 21 2010, 10:10 PM~19390633
> *damn that looks good as fuck
> *


its good stuff bro...hook it up u wont be disappointed


----------



## elspock84

blue jewel over blue base


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:10 PM~19390645
> *yellow laser over black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut other colors shift gold and green?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 12:09 AM~19390628
> *Eww I so did Not Need to Know that! But I was debating whether to ask if you were getting any maybe that's why your being so mean lol! :thumbsdown:
> *


ill get laid tonight :boink: :boink: :boink: you want pics :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:12 PM~19390676
> *ill get laid tonight  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  you want pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 12:12 AM~19390676
> *ill get laid tonight  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  you want pics  :biggrin:
> *


No Thanks as long as you won't be mean any more that's good enuff for me! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 22 2010, 12:12 AM~19390670
> *wut other colors shift gold and green?
> *


teal, green, gold, burnt orange kinda.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:03 PM~19390563
> *ur officially off my xmas list!!
> *


 :rofl: I have 8 reasons not to be mad.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 12:14 AM~19390693
> *No Thanks as long as you won't be mean any more that's good enuff for me! :happysad:
> *


are u ovulating?? cause ur kinda sensetive today??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 12:15 AM~19390704
> *:rofl: I have 8 reasons not to be mad.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 12:15 AM~19390704
> *:rofl: I have 8 reasons not to be mad.. :biggrin:
> *


Uh Hey what the Hell Mark there was a reason I PM'd you! lol :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 22 2010, 12:13 AM~19390690
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


im grab my girl like this :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 12:15 AM~19390706
> *are u ovulating?? cause ur kinda sensetive today??
> *


Um No u ass! lol jk


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 12:16 AM~19390720
> *Uh Hey what the Hell Mark there was a reason I PM'd you! lol :angry:
> *


nude pics :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

What! you didn't want them to know your getting more shirts.. My bad..!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 12:20 AM~19390767
> *What! you didn't want them to know your getting more shirts.. My bad..!
> *


god shes such a brat :rimshot:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:18 PM~19390746
> *nude pics  :wow:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 21 2010, 10:17 PM~19390729
> *im grab my girl like this  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was just wrong.. :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 12:22 AM~19390794
> *That was just wrong..  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 22 2010, 12:20 AM~19390767-->
> 
> 
> 
> What! you didn't want them to know your getting more shirts.. My bad..!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol oh ok!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 12:20 AM~19390774
> *god shes such a brat  :rimshot:
> *


And Don't You Ever Forget It!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 12:25 AM~19390834
> *Lol oh ok!
> And Don't You Ever Forget It!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 
















[/quote]


----------



## cutebratt04

Good Night Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 10:42 PM~19391003
> *Good Night Guys! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave: another great day to flake something out...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING BRO.. HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ALL DOING WELL IN THIS MESSED UP WHEATHER...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 09:46 AM~19393569
> *MORNING BRO.. HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ALL DOING WELL IN THIS MESSED UP WHEATHER...
> *


Good Morning! Thanks, So far so good. I'm tiard of this rain crap..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 22 2010, 09:35 AM~19392753
> *:wave: another great day to flake something out...
> *


another day??? shit theres 365 days for that :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK

> PAYPAL: [email protected]


[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Mark, be safe out there in the rain Homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:
[/quote]

:biggrin: 


> Good Morning Mark, be safe out there in the rain Homie :wave: :wave:


Sup mario.. Back home now.. got lucky and missed the rain,and got a peep at some blue sky for about ten minutes..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 03:15 PM~19395180
> *Sup mario.. Back home now.. got lucky and missed the rain,and got a peep at some blue sky for about ten minutes..
> *


nice and sunny over here :biggrin: but colder than a motherfucker :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 01:29 PM~19395333
> *nice and sunny over here  :biggrin:  but colder than a motherfucker  :uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 22 2010, 08:22 PM~19398909
> *:|
> *


shod, I think we'll have our sunny day tomorrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 22 2010, 10:22 PM~19398909-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 11:03 PM~19399249
> *shod, I think we'll have our sunny day tomorrow.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 11:05 PM~19399270
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY!!!!! WTF!!!! What am I chopped liver :angry: :rant:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 09:05 PM~19399270
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good SparkleEfx's Finest.. :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 01:09 AM~19400560
> *Whats good SparkleEfx's Finest..  :h5:
> *


     she aight :uh:


----------



## Guest

[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

>


[/quote]

TTT...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 05:15 PM~19395180
> *:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 


> *Sup mario.. Back home now.. got lucky and missed the rain,and got a peep at some blue sky for about ten minutes..
> *



:wave:


----------



## bigshod

Morning


----------



## caddyryder10

waz hapenin :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...
[/quote]




> :biggrin:
> :wave:





> Morning





> waz hapenin :wave:


Good Morning ! Today is feeling like a great day.! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

got my yayo about 5min ago!! this looks nuttin like in the pic this shit looks like its gonna be fun to spray   looks just like a laser flake but white


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 09:03 PM~19398695
> *PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are Ocean Spray and Ocean Jewel the same?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 23 2010, 08:45 AM~19402520
> *Are Ocean Spray and Ocean Jewel the same?
> *


Good morning, No, the Jewel colors reflect a rainbow effect the same as standard silver rainbow..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 08:44 AM~19402515
> *got my yayo about 5min ago!! this looks nuttin like in the pic this shit looks like its gonna be fun to spray     looks just like a laser flake but white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your welcome


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 23 2010, 01:28 PM~19403617
> *Your welcome
> *


oh yeah thanks. so dont get all butthurt


----------



## elspock84

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 12:47 PM~19403734
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## caddyryder10

happy chrismahonakwansica everybody..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 22 2010, 11:28 PM~19399520-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!!!!! WTF!!!! What am I chopped liver :angry: :rant:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 01:09 AM~19400560
> *Whats good SparkleEfx's Finest..  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 01:14 AM~19400587
> *       she aight  :uh:
> *


 See this is why you Do Not get a Wave! lol :uh:  :tongue:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 11:44 AM~19403717
> *oh yeah thanks. so dont get all butthurt
> *


never pal..... im gonna do another FLAKE giveaway soon so better stay tuned to the FLAKE channel
dont forget to tell the homies bout the FLAKE


----------



## clutch1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 09:44 AM~19402515
> *got my yayo about 5min ago!! this looks nuttin like in the pic this shit looks like its gonna be fun to spray     looks just like a laser flake but white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that some of that cocaine sparkle?? I'll be keepin my eyes open to see how that turns out!!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Dec 23 2010, 07:58 PM~19406861
> *Is that some of that cocaine sparkle?? I'll be keepin my eyes open to see how that turns out!!
> *


to the left is the blue,green,purple shift .015, and to the right it the Kokaine wht sparkle in .008 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 08:09 PM~19406018
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> See this is why you Do Not get a Wave! lol  :uh:    :tongue:
> *


I'm just hating cause I wanna be a model :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 11:34 PM~19407790
> *I'm just hating cause I wanna be a model :tears:
> *


TOGTFO!!! Lmao Sorry I've always wanted to say that lol :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:35 PM~19407801
> *TOGTFO!!! Lmao Sorry I've always wanted to say that lol :rofl:
> *


I will if u show me urs :naughty: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2010, 11:44 PM~19407874
> *I will if u show me urs :naughty: :boink:
> *


Well then Sucks for you Lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:no: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 11:48 PM~19407909
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Mark!  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 09:50 PM~19407925
> *Hi Mark!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


Sup Gurly, :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 PM~19407943
> *Sup Gurly,  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


Nothing Much It's getting a lil Chilly over here, but I tolerated it and went to go see a movie with all my Co-Workers :cheesy: How bout you? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 09:58 PM~19407989
> *Nothing Much It's getting a lil Chilly over here, but I tolerated it and went to go see a movie with all my Co-Workers :cheesy: How bout you? :biggrin:
> *


Just here chillin, so what did you go see? Also whats good with your car?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 11:59 PM~19408006
> *Just here chillin, so what did you go see? Also whats good with your car?
> *


Hopefully I'll get her back Before New Years I Miss her so much, but she will Never be the Same her New Car Smell will be gone for sure :happysad:  :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 10:01 PM~19408026
> *Hopefully I'll get her back Before New Years I Miss her so much, but she will Never be the Same her New Car Smell will be gone for sure  :happysad:    :tears:
> *


Ya that sucks for sure, the ultimate violation right there.. Hopefully this 2011 is a better year for you that maybe you can get yourself into another new car by years end.. :x: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 24 2010, 12:06 AM~19408073
> *Ya that sucks for sure, the ultimate violation right there.. Hopefully this 2011 is a better year for you that maybe you can get yourself into another new car by years end..  :x:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah here's hoping! :x:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:46 PM~19407889
> *Well then Sucks for you Lmao! :biggrin:
> *


Hey it was worth a try :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 12:58 AM~19408621
> *Hey it was worth a try :happysad:
> *


Yeah it was lol Nice Try! Better Luck Next Time Lmao!


----------



## bigshod

Good morning flake fam !! Have a safe Xmas eve


----------



## majikmike0118

merry x-mas mark!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyryder10

i read the directions and it don't look right...wheres the star go ? merry christmas... :biggrin: flake fam...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 24 2010, 06:18 AM~19409932-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning flake fam !! Have a safe Xmas eve
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:19 AM~19409941
> *merry x-mas mark!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@Dec 24 2010, 06:54 AM~19410074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read the directions and it don't look right...wheres the star go ?  merry christmas... :biggrin:  flake fam...
> *


Thanks for stopping by, Merry X-mas to all and those who will show up later.. May your day be filled with family friends and good times.. For the drinkers keep the alcohol under control.. We need to see you back here durring and after the holidays! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE GOES OUR FRIDAY BUMP... SEE YOU SOON BRO...


----------



## bigshod

tt  T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got the shirts mark. the family loves them. we went out to eat and my wife and kids all were reppin sparkle efx :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 24 2010, 01:55 PM~19412987-->
> 
> 
> 
> got the shirts mark. the family loves them. we went out to eat and my wife and kids all were reppin sparkle efx  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! Happy holidays..
> <!--QuoteBegin-gizmoscustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 03:16 PM~19413516
> *
> *


Sup G.. Thanks for the bump :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 24 2010, 01:08 PM~19412695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS
> *


 :wow: meeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry xmas jeff :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

thanx for the shirts Mark.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Mark  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 03:54 PM~19413692
> *Merry Christmas to you and your Family Mark  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wut bout the rest of us :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS, CUZ GOD WILLING WE WILL ALL HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 06:05 PM~19413767
> *:uh: wut bout the rest of us :uh:
> *


x2 she straight be dissin us  


hey shod merry xmas my nukka! :boink: :boink: :boink: 

got yo xmas presents have fun


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 06:05 PM~19413767
> *:uh: wut bout the rest of us :uh:
> *


Well I was going to do it on Y'alls Thread or PM you if you don't have a thread, But Since yall all hang around Mark's Flake thread I guess I'll tell yall on here lol

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Bigshod  :cheesy: :biggrin:  

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Elspock :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*MERRY XMAS MARK AND ALL DA SPARKLE EFX FAMILY!*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 06:27 PM~19413906
> *Well I was going to do it on Y'alls Thread or PM you if you don't have a thread, But Since yall all hang around Mark's Flake thread I guess I'll tell yall on here lol
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your Family Bigshod  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your Family Elspock :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BUT I WANT MY OWN IN MY TOPIC :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 24 2010, 03:53 PM~19413685-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for the shirts Mark.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 03:54 PM~19413692
> *Merry Christmas to you and your Family Mark  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 24 2010, 04:16 PM~19413839
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS, CUZ GOD WILLING WE WILL ALL HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks You! X2 and New Years will be great.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 04:22 PM~19413880
> *x2 she straight be dissin us
> hey shod merry xmas my nukka!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> got yo xmas presents have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ****


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 24 2010, 08:20 PM~19414597
> *:uh:  ***
> *


yeah bigshod is. thats y dont give shod my cell number :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 08:24 PM~19414626
> *yeah bigshod is. thats y dont give shod my cell number  :uh:
> *


Uh Oh but that's all he wanted for Christmas! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 06:24 PM~19414626
> *yeah bigshod is. thats y dont give shod my cell number  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: im gonna get it (very ****)


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 06:26 PM~19414640
> *Uh Oh but that's all he wanted for Christmas! :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 09:19 PM~19414978
> *:uh:
> *


Lol


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 07:28 PM~19415013
> *Lol
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 09:36 PM~19415037
> *
> *


I'm just kidding Shod! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 07:41 PM~19415052
> *I'm just kidding Shod! :happysad:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 09:18 PM~19414977
> *:cheesy: im gonna get it (very ****)
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink: you got a pm :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 09:41 PM~19415559
> *:boink: :boink: :boink: you got a pm :naughty:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 11:48 PM~19415586
> *:burn:
> *


Aww he didn't really send you a pm? lol jk


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 09:49 PM~19415590
> *Aww he didn't really send you a pm? lol jk
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DETONATER

2jA077Se5cE&


----------



## bigshod

:drama: movie night at the flake house :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

oYl5LbrjfEE&


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 11:52 PM~19415603
> *:yessad:
> *


Aww I Sorry Shod!


----------



## DETONATER

L8P9nuXNNsk&


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 11:52 PM~19415603
> *:yessad:
> *


Did u get da pics of my cock yet?? :naughty:


----------



## pi4short

merry Christmas you you and yours Mark... :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Dec 25 2010, 12:30 AM~19416484-->
> 
> 
> 
> merry Christmas you you and yours Mark... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Dec 25 2010, 03:44 AM~19416792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Brother.. X2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hey Mark Merry Christmas to you and your family. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## bigshod

Merry xmas mark..... im gonna sport my New Shirts i got from the flake dude..  but i think the thong was supposed to go to the brat :happysad: (i hope) it fits snug :0


----------



## caddyryder10

to tha top..merry christmas


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 10:22 AM~19417352
> *Merry xmas mark..... im gonna sport my New Shirts i got from the flake dude..   but i think the thong was supposed to go to the brat :happysad: (i hope) it fits snug :0
> *


Oh it will don't worry lol I hope you got the Pink one cuz that is sooo your color!


----------



## bigshod

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, JUST SWINGING THRU TO SAY WE HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...LOOKING FORWARD TO NEW YEARS BRO... WELL I'LL DROP IN AGAIN BEFORE I BOUNCE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 25 2010, 10:37 AM~19418023
> *HEY MARK, JUST SWINGING THRU TO SAY WE HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...LOOKING FORWARD TO NEW YEARS BRO... WELL I'LL DROP IN AGAIN BEFORE I BOUNCE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS BRO...
> *


Thanks fam, today is a great day. Were cooking a 24lb turkey today and I can't wait...New Years will be fun for sure... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT. X2!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 10:02 AM~19417796
> *:h5:
> *


Partners in crime.. Lol 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 10:22 AM~19417352
> *Merry xmas mark..... im gonna sport my New Shirts i got from the flake dude..   but i think the thong was supposed to go to the brat :happysad: (i hope) it fits snug :0
> *


:wow: pm the pics :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 25 2010, 12:55 PM~19418724
> *:wow: pm the pics :wow:
> *


Not til I get # :0


----------



## cutebratt04

Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 04:20 PM~19419199
> *Not til I get #  :0
> *


You got a pm :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK I AM GONNA CALL IT A WRAP FOR TONIGHT MUCH LOVE, AND MAY YOU HAVE A SAFE FUN FILLED WEEKEND BRO...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 25 2010, 04:51 PM~19419784
> *You got a pm :boink:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

Good morning !!


----------



## cutebratt04

Good Afternoon Shod! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 26 2010, 07:18 AM~19422325-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Dec 26 2010, 01:10 PM~19424203
> *Good Afternoon Shod! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


  forgot about me in my own topic.. :|


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 26 2010, 06:54 PM~19425619
> *Sup homie
> forgot about me in my own topic.. :|
> *


Aww I sorry Mark How are you today? :cheesy: :biggrin:   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 26 2010, 06:08 PM~19426284-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I sorry Mark How are you today? :cheesy:  :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was all good till I heard my girl Teena is gone... May she rest in peace..
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 26 2010, 07:36 PM~19427037
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 26 2010, 09:44 PM~19427106
> *I was all good till I heard my girl Teena is gone... May she rest in peace..
> 
> :angel:
> *


Aww I'm Sorry for your loss Mark May She Rest in Peace  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 03:42 AM~19429025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good use of the flat rate boxes :thumbsup: I wish more people/companies would use them :uh:


----------



## bigshod

Morning mark


----------



## lesstime

MARRY CHRISTMAS 

how was it get what you wanted???

how every thing been???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 27 2010, 10:07 AM~19430748
> *MARRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> how was it get what you wanted???
> 
> how every thing been???
> *


X2...! I got a tool cart..Thats all I needed .. we focused on the kids.. and all is well! the second half of this year has been awsome, met lots of great people here on lil and you could'nt really ask for more..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 12:13 PM~19431251
> *X2...!  I got a tool cart..Thats all I needed .. we focused on the kids.. and all is well! the second half of this year has been awsome, met lots of great people here on lil and you could'nt really ask for more..
> *


nice glad you got what you chould use and it fun meeting new pep ill be sending you a pm in a week when i get paid :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Dec 27 2010, 11:23 AM~19431315-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 27 2010, 11:32 AM~19431385
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Wud it dew fellas.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2010, 11:48 AM~19431506
> *ttt
> *


sup o.g. tripple o.g. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 11:58 AM~19431591
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP MARK, JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW YOUR THREAD SOME CDC LOVE... :biggrin:


----------



## hoodcamino

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 26 2010, 12:51 AM~19421214
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how long would it take to recieve the flake to Fort Worth, Texas. How can i pay for it?


----------



## bigshod

tops 3days the most (unless mail car crashed) and paypal :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 06:21 PM~19433515
> *tops 3days the most (unless mail car crashed) and paypal :happysad:
> *


x2 paypal is da way to go. homie mark will have ur shit shipped in a quickness :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 06:12 PM~19434310
> *x2 paypal is da way to go. homie mark will have ur shit shipped in a quickness  :biggrin:
> *


sup wit dat kokaine homie....u find a project for it?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 08:17 PM~19434352
> *sup wit dat kokaine homie....u find a project for it?
> *


thanks again and yes. im gonna spray it next week over some white base and at da same time ill spray it over a test piece that will have a black base. :wow:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 06:22 PM~19434395
> *thanks again and yes. im gonna spray it next week over some white base and at da same time ill spray it over a test piece that will have a black base.  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, zfelix


Sup Zach.. hope you holidays have been good..


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

Justin-Az,Dec 28 2010, 12:42 AM~19437854]





















































[/quote]
   

I know your ready to roll that mutha.. :biggrin: 

Looking good Justin!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 28 2010, 01:42 AM~19437854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 28 2010, 10:58 AM~19440123
> *Good Morning Mark :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wud it Dew... :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 28 2010, 12:00 PM~19440132
> *Wud it Dew...  :wave:
> *


Getting ready to go over to Dreamworks in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...............


----------



## mrchavez

nice.


----------



## Justin-Az

> Justin-Az,Dec 28 2010, 12:42 AM~19437854]


   

I know your ready to roll that mutha.. :biggrin: 

Looking good Justin!
[/quote]

Man I cant wait to roll it, the pics dont show the flake so good as in person the flake just dances. Chucky and Chawps really got down on it.


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## 1979grandprix

how do you spray only flakes some one help me out here i wana pattern out my frame but with falkes :guns: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Dec 28 2010, 10:39 PM~19445778
> *how do you spray only flakes some one help me out here i wana pattern out my frame but with falkes  :guns: :dunno:
> *


Put it in clear and go over it again and again untill you get the coverage you want.


----------



## touchdowntodd

no **** that lazer pink is HOT shit...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 28 2010, 10:08 PM~19446083
> *no **** that lazer pink is HOT shit...
> *


but its wierd when it lays out cuz its not pink until u get that angle :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 12:10 AM~19446108
> *but its wierd when it lays out cuz its not pink until u get that angle :cheesy:
> *


U spray some? If so where's da pics?


----------



## elspock84

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

sup pal :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 09:55 AM~19448164
> *sup pal :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 08:01 AM~19448202
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: i meant mark :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 10:06 AM~19448231
> *:uh: i meant mark :burn:
> *


_*well fuck you then!!   no good motherfucker!!   :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: *_























































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 09:02 AM~19448540
> *well fuck you then!!      no good motherfucker!!      :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## caddyryder10

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 11:07 AM~19448566
> *:drama:
> *


umm so wassup what u wearing today :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 09:52 AM~19448858
> *umm so wassup what u wearing today  :wow:  :wow: :drama: :drama:
> *


 :happysad: socks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 12:00 PM~19448917
> *:happysad: socks
> *


what color :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 10:08 AM~19448951
> *what color  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leapard :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 12:26 PM~19449069
> *Leapard :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey Mark dropping in to say what's up??? Stupid rain i swear everytime i see them dumping smoke clouds in the sky, i know they are making it rain... yesterday was so beautiful, and today is like crap... well hope you feel better than i do...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Dec 28 2010, 08:33 AM~19439102-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:50 AM~19440046
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 28 2010, 12:29 PM~19440743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...............
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 03:01 PM~19441872
> *nice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:27 PM~19445620
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup yo, you being a bratt.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Dec 28 2010, 10:08 PM~19446083
> *no **** that lazer pink is HOT shit...
> *


Thanks for stopping through and checking out the FLAKE SALE page.. and for those who I haven't dirrectly stopped by your page to post up.. Happy Holidays!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Dec 29 2010, 09:12 AM~19448586-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up will.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:10 AM~19448965
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Big Time.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 10:59 AM~19449309
> *Hey Mark dropping in to say what's up??? Stupid rain i swear everytime i see them dumping smoke clouds in the sky, i know they are making it rain... yesterday was so beautiful, and today is like crap... well hope you feel better than i do...
> *


X2 but I'm cool today.. make sure you guys stay warm.. can't afford to get sick before the first.. Oh, Shinnecock is the spelling.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*bigshod & elspock84 ! ! ! You two motherfuckers get to work and start selling! ! ! *   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 29 2010, 01:35 PM~19449586
> *bigshod & elspock84 ! ! !  You two motherfuckers get to work and start selling! ! !      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: we just havin some fun :uh: :uh: :uh: ***** i quit!! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 01:36 PM~19450413
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  we just havin some fun  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ***** i quit!!  :angry:
> *


cant quit if u never sold shit :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 04:10 PM~19450669
> *cant quit if u never sold shit :cheesy:
> *


omgshca :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK

tops for tha homie!!


----------



## caddyryder10

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 02:28 PM~19450832
> *omgshca  :uh:
> *


----------



## SkysDaLimit

*.40 silver flake from detonator under pagan gold kandy.*


----------



## bigshod

Oh dammmm that's hella nice :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

I'm on my way back shod. 

That speaker box is off the hook!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 29 2010, 05:59 PM~19452708
> *I'm on my way back shod.
> 
> That speaker box is off the hook!
> *


Koo drive safe


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 29 2010, 07:38 PM~19452554
> *.40 silver flake from detonator under pagan gold kandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOTHERFUCKER!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 06:09 PM~19451745
> *
> *


I call next! :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 06:50 PM~19452889
> *I call next! :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize: 


Sup spock.. did you spray anything new?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 29 2010, 07:11 PM~19453097
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:
> Sup spock.. did you spray anything new?
> *


probably the furniture with his cat :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 29 2010, 09:11 PM~19453097
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:
> Sup spock.. did you spray anything new?
> *


Naw bro been doin a whole lotta runnin around. Like to get every lil thing pending done before da end of da year. so I can start da new year fresh  somethin my mom and dad taught me. But next week its over wit!! :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 09:14 PM~19453127
> *probably the furniture with his cat :cheesy:
> *


 I fucking hate cats nukka!!! 



























What u wearing now :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 07:22 PM~19453195
> * I fucking hate cats nukka!!!
> What u wearing now :wow:
> *


u knew u werent into pussy :uh: .... :cheesy: :cheesy: 
































































cats :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 09:26 PM~19453240
> *u knew u werent into pussy :uh: .... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> cats :cheesy:
> *


:squint: :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

SkysDaLimit,Dec 29 2010, 05:38 PM~19452554]
*.40 silver flake from detonator under pagan gold kandy.*



































[/quote]

Curly, at it again.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 29 2010, 06:38 PM~19452554
> *.40 silver flake from detonator under pagan gold kandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: now thats a flake job :wow: :wow: that jumbo?


----------



## caddyryder10

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dats da shiznit! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

morning :420:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> *.40 silver flake from detonator under pagan gold kandy.*


Curly, at it again.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

LIKE ALWAYS, YOUR PRODUCT JUST BLOWS AWAY THE COMPETITION!!! 


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS, AND THE PRAYERS... I TRULY APPRECIATE IT MARK, THAT IS FROM MY HEART... THANK YOU...


----------



## DeeLoc

dam that's sparkly as hell!


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## caddyryder10

is that 040 the show stopper?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 30 2010, 03:47 PM~19459897
> *is that 040 the show stopper?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 02:00 PM~19459986
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


All silvers are show stopper chrome.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

is that over silver base? or over black?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 30 2010, 03:56 PM~19460756
> *is that over silver base? or over black?
> *


Silver


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 29 2010, 01:10 PM~19449398
> *Sup yo, you being a bratt.. :biggrin:
> *


Of Course!  What's up Mark! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 04:46 PM~19461112
> *Of Course!   What's up Mark! :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

homie i need a nice charcoal or gunmetal flake... im changing my impala up for spring time and want a nice charcoal color.... shoot me a pm with the gun metal or dark grey type flakes u got!!! ill be buying them right away


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 30 2010, 06:41 PM~19462022
> *homie i need a nice charcoal or gunmetal flake... im changing my impala up for spring time and want a nice charcoal color.... shoot me a pm with the gun metal or dark grey type flakes u got!!! ill be buying them right away
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 07:11 PM~19462320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: deeee-yammmm


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 30 2010, 09:11 PM~19462320-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 09:14 PM~19462364
> *:wow: deeee-yammmm
> *


X2 What He Said lol :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 07:16 PM~19462385
> *X2 What He Said lol :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAVE A GOODNIGHT MARK I WILL GET BACK AT YOU TOMORROW WITH THE TIME WE WILL MEET UP AT THE SHOP OK??? WELL SEE YOU SOON BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 07:43 PM~19462771
> *HAVE A GOODNIGHT MARK I WILL GET BACK AT YOU TOMORROW WITH THE TIME WE WILL MEET UP AT THE SHOP OK??? WELL SEE YOU SOON BRO...
> *


TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 09:16 PM~19462385
> *X2 What He Said lol :cheesy:
> *



 just ordered 2 jars, repainting the impala in a month or so, cant wait lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 31 2010, 12:45 AM~19464663
> * just ordered 2 jars, repainting the impala in a month or so, cant wait lol
> *


You won't be disappointed


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 PM~19464978
> *You won't be disappointed
> *


Thanks spock, FlipFlopBox is a return customer.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

mornin nukkas!! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 PM~19464978
> *You won't be disappointed
> *


u make me disappointed :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*






















































































































































































good Morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:10 AM~19465983
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good Morning :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING MARK AND THE REST OF THE CRAZIES ON HERE... :biggrin: J/K HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY, AND FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO VISIT, MARK IS A REAL COOL GUY, AND HIS PRODUCT IS THE BOMB... AT REAL GOOD PRICES TOO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 09:09 AM~19465970
> *u make me disappointed  :happysad:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 10:57 AM~19467802
> *
> *


cheer up champ :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 01:12 PM~19467953
> *cheer up champ :naughty:
> *


:squint: ok :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 11:34 AM~19468124
> *:squint: ok :cheesy: :boink:
> *


im funna send u a project to do body work on


----------



## DETONATER

Just a lil some some to listen to .. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 01:45 PM~19468209
> *im funna send u a project to do body work on
> *


:wow: u fit in a box? :wow: I can do some bodywork on you :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 06:42 PM~19471115
> *:wow: u fit in a box? :wow: I can do some bodywork on you :boink: :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 31 2010, 06:39 PM~19471100
> *Happy New Year Mark!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy New Year.. Be Safe!


----------



## lesstime

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE BE SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:57 PM~19471238
> *:wow:
> *


So is that a yes or no :boink:


----------



## elspock84

Happy new year to all my sparkel exf family!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 07:31 PM~19471468
> *Happy new year to all my sparkel exf family!!!!
> *


X2 TTMFT!


----------



## Justin-Az

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

HAPPY NEW YRS FAM!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Happy motherfuckin new year.. 2010 is done ! out with the old in with the new!


----------



## pi4short

happy new year mark..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 1 2011, 01:05 AM~19473073
> *happy new year mark..
> *


X2 brother! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

happy new years homie :cheesy: since i had no fireworks i just threw flake in the air to see sparkly sky's :biggrin: jk :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

Happy new years pal :420:


----------



## caddyryder10

happy new year! :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 AM~19473704
> *happy new years  homie :cheesy: since i had no fireworks i just threw flake in the air to see sparkly sky's  :biggrin:  jk :happysad:
> *



hahahaha happy new year guys!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 AM~19473704
> *happy new years  homie :cheesy: since i had no fireworks i just threw flake in the air to see sparkly sky's  :biggrin:  jk :happysad:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hey Mark thanks again for coming today and hanging out, it was cool meeting your family. See you soon :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 1 2011, 04:26 PM~19476217
> *Hey Mark thanks again for coming today and hanging out, it was cool meeting your family. See you soon  :biggrin:
> *


Right on Mario, we had a good time.. Now I'm home and I'm a plumber...        On 3-4 hours of sleep!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

hey mark when should i expect that flake? already excited im gonna spray out some test cards the minute i get it, even tho im not painting the whip for a while i want to get my color scheme down


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 09:09 PM~19477438
> *Right on Mario, we had a good time.. Now I'm home and I'm a plumber...               On 3-4 hours of sleep!
> *


U showing some crack :wow:


----------



## montemanls

WHAT UP MARK


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19477463
> *U showing some crack :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19477458
> *hey mark when should i expect that flake? already excited im gonna spray out some test cards the minute i get it, even tho im not painting the whip for a while i want to get my color scheme down
> *


I'll ship monday, so wedenesday or thursday because I ship 2-3 day usps priority.. Sorry I didn't ship on the 31st, I didn't have my car for the majority of the day.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 07:12 PM~19477463
> *U showing some crack :wow:
> *


:nono: :nono: My pants fit sucka..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 1 2011, 07:39 PM~19477710
> *WHAT UP MARK
> *


Happy New Year! ! ! We gonna flake the shit out of some cars this year! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19477948
> *I'll ship monday, so wedenesday or thursday because I ship 2-3 day usps priority.. Sorry I didn't ship on the 31st, I didn't have my car for the majority of the day.
> *



sounds good  no need for excuses for me lol


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 09:15 PM~19477990
> *Happy New Year! ! ! We gonna flake the shit out of some cars this year! !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessir............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 10:12 PM~19477955
> *:nono:  :nono:  ..
> *


so u had no pants on :wow: :wow: :fapping:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 08:43 AM~19480714
> *so u had no pants on  :wow:  :wow: :fapping:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 08:43 AM~19480714
> *so u had no pants on  :wow:  :wow: :fapping:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 2 2011, 11:12 AM~19480880
> *:wow:  :wow:  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 2 2011, 01:47 PM~19482876
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: Hope your New Years was cool.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 2 2011, 04:35 PM~19483247
> *:h5:  Hope your New Years was cool.
> *


It was Alright Thanx! Hope you had a good one too besides your pipes lol  :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DeeLoc

It was nice to finally meet you Mark! I showed the flake to the homies in Islanders C.C. and they really like the way the flake looks! I can't wait to shoot some stuff with it. Thanks again brotha!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 2 2011, 11:10 PM~19488179
> *It was nice to finally meet you Mark! I showed the flake to the homies in Islanders C.C. and they really like the way the flake looks! I can't wait to shoot some stuff with it. Thanks again brotha!
> *


X2 Big dog.. Thats whats up! Post up pics when you shoot it.. :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

what up homie!!! TTT


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jan 3 2011, 06:11 AM~19489079
> *what up homie!!! TTT
> *


Sup yo, I might be able to get some work in if the rain clears out... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Dam 127 pages

Anyone shot that western blue yet?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 3 2011, 12:51 PM~19490449
> *Dam 127 pages
> 
> Anyone shot that western blue yet?
> *


im working on that as soon as i sell off my daddy roth blue ill buy that and spray it :biggrin:


----------



## Kurupt64

whats good homies i need a lil help im doin paint on my boys bike i wanna throw some flake down but dont know what size would be best.im thinkin show stopper chrome would look crazy. its an iron man theme im usin brandywine and pagan gold candies by hok over orion silver any ideas? also im runnin a divilbiss gti not sure i have the right nozzle to shoot flake help me out let me know what size i need.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Jan 3 2011, 01:43 PM~19490811
> *whats good homies i need a lil help im doin paint on my boys bike i wanna throw some flake down but dont know what size would be best.im thinkin show stopper chrome would look crazy. its an iron man theme im usin brandywine and pagan gold candies by hok over orion silver any ideas? also im runnin a divilbiss gti not sure i have the right nozzle to shoot flake help me out let me know what size i need.
> *


go wit da micro flake .08 best size for bikes. your gonna need at least a 1.8 tip on the gun. i use a 2.5 since i bury the bikes in flake.


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 01:06 PM~19490926
> *go wit da micro flake .08 best size for bikes. your gonna need at least a 1.8 tip on the gun.  i use a 2.5 since i bury the bikes in flake.
> *


thanx bro how do u think the chrome will look or u think a different flake would be best?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Jan 3 2011, 02:10 PM~19490954
> *thanx bro how do u think the chrome will look or u think a different flake would be best?
> *


chrome works da best if ur gonna candy over it or if u want an all chrome bike.


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 01:19 PM~19491008
> *chrome works da best if ur gonna candy over it or if u want an all chrome bike.
> *


yeah i was gonna shoot the flake over top do u use intercoat clear to mix wit the flake or can i mix it wit the first coat of candy?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Jan 3 2011, 02:30 PM~19491063
> *yeah i was gonna shoot the flake over top do u use intercoat clear to mix wit the flake or can i mix it wit the first coat of candy?
> *


i would lay the flake by itself that way u can lay more flake. than do ur candy.


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 01:38 PM~19491111
> *i would lay the flake by itself that way u can lay more flake. than do ur candy.
> *


thanx for the advice homie ill post pics when finished. its gooa be crazy. i gotta wait for the replica chest piece to get in so i can cut the tank after that the paint starts.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Jan 3 2011, 02:47 PM~19491177
> *thanx for the advice homie ill post pics when finished. its gooa be crazy. i gotta wait for the replica chest piece to get in so i can cut the tank after that the paint starts.
> *


we here to help homie :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good, When do you want to pick up the flake you'll need for your Iron Man bike?


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good my extended fam...? Had a chance to work on my ride today! Big thanks to Enrique, and support from DreamWork Customs BAM! I can start on my next challange. Thanks STYLISTICS Fam!


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19495148
> *Whats good my extended fam...? Had a chance to work on my ride today! Big thanks to Enrique, and support from DreamWork Customs BAM! I can start on my next challange. Thanks STYLISTICS Fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:drama:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 01:55 PM~19491241
> *we here to help homie  :biggrin:
> *


yup for real elspocks got alot of good advice for beginer flakers


----------



## montemanls

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Jan 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19496395-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mick Dog.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19496716
> *:drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know your almost ready... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19496788
> *yup for real elspocks got alot of good advice for beginer flakers
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get down homie..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jan 3 2011, 10:17 PM~19497108
> *TTT
> *


Sup Joe.. Then new patterns are crazy!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 11:50 PM~19496788
> *yup for real elspocks got alot of good advice for beginer flakers
> *


like mark says we here to help each other out. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 10:35 PM~19497274
> *like mark says we here to help each other out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 4 2011, 01:27 AM~19497679
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


hey brother my hands are dirty and i need to pee can u help me out :wow: :wow:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8

any one got any pics of show stoper chrome and soft gold over white base? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 3 2011, 11:35 PM~19497274
> *like mark says we here to help each other out.  :biggrin:
> *


ITS MIKE FOO :machinegun: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 4 2011, 02:43 PM~19501935
> *ITS MIKE FOO :machinegun:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


Spock was saying that myself and alot of others are here to help eachother out if we can..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 4 2011, 04:43 PM~19501935
> *ITS MIKE FOO :machinegun:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


pendejo i was talkin bout mark (detonater) :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 4 2011, 04:59 PM~19502070
> *Spock was saying that myself and alot of others are here to help eachother out if we can..
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 4 2011, 03:59 PM~19502070
> *Spock was saying that myself and alot of others are here to help eachother out if we can..
> *


oh.damit :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 4 2011, 04:17 PM~19502249
> *pendejo i was talkin bout mark (detonater)  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: sup homie


----------



## lilmikew86

> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


[/quote]
how much flake i gota buy to get a free shirt?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## DETONATER

how much flake i gota buy to get a free shirt?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
45 jars :yes: yep sounds good to me.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> how much flake i gota buy to get a free shirt?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


45 jars :yes: yep sounds good to me.. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 u almost have to spend 800 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: what it doo detonator :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> 45 jars :yes: yep sounds good to me.. :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 :0 u almost have to spend 800 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: what it doo detonator :biggrin:
[/quote]
Just been trying to move forward with my car and helping out the homie with his van.. Sup wit da flakes.. Justins car done.. looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

> :0 :0 :0 :0 u almost have to spend 800 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: what it doo detonator :biggrin:


Just been trying to move forward with my car and helping out the homie with his van.. Sup wit da flakes.. Justins car done.. looks good. :biggrin:
[/quote]

Not yet done but its getting there, right now we got painting, leafing and striping and interior all going on, next will come chrome.


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT GOOD MORNING MARK AND FAM...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 09:45 AM~19510112
> *TTT  GOOD MORNING MARK AND FAM...
> *


Good Morning! :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84

Sup spock..
:h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 12:10 PM~19510319
> *Good Morning!  :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> 
> Sup spock..
> :h5:
> *


wasssup bruddah :biggrin: hey i got a list going :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:13 AM~19510344
> *wasssup bruddah  :biggrin:  hey i got a list going  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Right on! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 12:15 PM~19510363
> *Right on!  :biggrin:
> *


im owed some money and im gonna have them paypal u the money directly then ill give u the list :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:18 AM~19510387
> *im owed some money and im gonna have them paypal u the money directly then ill give u the list  :biggrin:
> *


cool,cool..


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, lifestyle4life, cruz77


Love that monte, I used to have an 80.. my second car.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Gotta bounce to the junkies.. be back later..


----------



## tatman

WE AT IT AGAIN HOMIE!


----------



## bigshod

Morning mark


----------



## FlipFlopBox

GOT MY 2 JARS TODAY THANKS MARK, HOPEFULLY I CAN PUT THESE TO WORK UNLIKE THE OTHER 4 JARS I ORDERD THAT ARE SITTING ON MY SHELF LOL


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tatman+Jan 5 2011, 10:33 AM~19510522-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE AT IT AGAIN HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Loco. looking like some super bling!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 10:49 AM~19510622
> *Morning mark
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud up shod.. whats good.
> <!--QuoteBegin-FlipFlopBox_@Jan 5 2011, 01:36 PM~19511966
> *GOT MY 2 JARS TODAY THANKS MARK, HOPEFULLY I CAN PUT THESE TO WORK UNLIKE THE OTHER 4 JARS I ORDERD THAT ARE SITTING ON MY SHELF LOL
> *


I know as soon as you get your compressor you'll be all up in da flakes.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 03:50 PM~19512051
> *Sup Loco. looking like some super bling!
> Wud up shod.. whats good.
> 
> I know as soon as you get your compressor you'll be all up in da flakes.. :biggrin:
> *


next inline for me is that kokaine and laser green sometime this week :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 5 2011, 11:33 AM~19510522
> *WE AT IT AGAIN HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 06:29 PM~19514222
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X CDC


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19510522
> *WE AT IT AGAIN HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyryder10

sup.flake fam...good morning.. :wave: and ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Jan 6 2011, 07:17 AM~19519716-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup.flake fam...good morning.. :wave:  and ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 07:20 AM~19519729
> *Morning Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *



bigshod,Jan 6 2011, 08:03 AM~19519971]
<span style=\'color:blue\'>Good Morning Guys ! Thanks for stopping through. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING BRO... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A BLESSED DAY...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 11:09 AM~19521431
> *MORNING BRO... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A BLESSED DAY...
> *


Grinding the crap off the bottom of my car is a pain in the ass.. America's Most Dirtiest Job.. Right!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 02:37 PM~19523139
> *Grinding the crap off the bottom of my car is a pain in the ass.. America's Most Dirtiest Job.. Right!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19510522
> *WE AT IT AGAIN HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ordered my air compressor today and went and bought 10 4ft light fixtures and went to my paint supplier and ordered the booth bulbs for closest to sunlite possible

compressor should be here in 3 weeks planning on playing once i get it


----------



## Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## bigshod




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 11:03 AM~19519971
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## elspock84

wuddup nukka!!!!!!!!!! im sprayin some more yellow laser tomorrow and im gonna test out they green laser over black also. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










OH AND THAT KOKAINE WILL BE FLYING TOMORROW ALSO :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 10:48 AM~19530369
> *wuddup nukka!!!!!!!!!! im sprayin some more yellow laser tomorrow and im gonna test out they green laser over black also. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> OH AND THAT KOKAINE WILL BE FLYING TOMORROW ALSO  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL SHOW PICS... I SEEN HOW AWSOME THE YELLOW WAS OVER BLACK, I WONDER WHAT THE LASER PINK WOULD LOOK LIKE TOO??? 






HEY MARK JUST DOING MY ROUNDS BROTHER, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY...


----------



## DETONATER

tttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 04:01 PM~19532660
> *tttt
> *


where my flake at nukka :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 02:40 PM~19533068
> *where my flake at nukka  :biggrin:
> *


Dis nukka feenin... 7713 last 4 track that sucka :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19533434
> *Dis nukka feenin...  7713 last 4 track that sucka  :biggrin:
> *


like a crack feen!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19533516
> *like a kak feen!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## danny chawps

(we even flaking tops on model cars :biggrin: MARINATES ( 61 CENTS )



















the copper flake is bad ass detonator


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 09:05 PM~19535349
> *:uh:
> *


:boink:


----------



## elspock84

this will be sprayed next week


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 7 2011, 08:09 PM~19535401-->
> 
> 
> 
> (we even flaking tops on model cars  :biggrin:    MARINATES  ( 61 CENTS )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the copper flake is bad ass detonator
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X CDC, BUT WE THINK ALL THE FLAKES THE BRO. CARRIES ARE BAD ASS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 AM~19537688
> *this will be sprayed next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: KEEP ME POSTED COMPA...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

dodge viper blue base wit 3 coats of canadian blue flake


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 07:37 PM~19543285
> *dodge viper blue base wit 3 coats of canadian blue flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMPA, LOVED THE LASER PURPLE... THAT COLOR LOOKS BEAUTIFUL ON THE OTHER BIKE I LIKE THIS ONE TOO, BUT THE OTHER ONE IS BLING BLINGING ALL OVER THE PLACE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NITE MARK HASTA TOMORROW BRO... KEEP PUSHING ON THAT RIDE OF YOURS...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 8 2011, 09:54 PM~19544926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup shod, I'll call you tomorrow on lifting that cadi..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 10:20 PM~19545142
> *NITE MARK HASTA TOMORROW BRO... KEEP PUSHING ON THAT RIDE OF YOURS...
> *


Good Night Liz, Thanks for being you.. For sure I'm cutting the trunk area out tomorrow and I'm going to start making the patterns for molding the floor.. Angel came up with a paint scheme that I think will be out of this world.. it will incorporate the spray guns from my logo... :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 PM~19545311
> *Sup shod, I'll call you tomorrow on lifting that cadi..
> Good Night Liz, Thanks for being you.. For sure I'm cutting the trunk area out tomorrow and I'm going to start making the patterns for molding the floor.. Angel came up with a paint scheme that I think will be out of this world.. it will incorporate the spray guns from my logo...  :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :wow: MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS. MARK... SEE ANYMAN WHO CAN TAKE THE COLOR ADVICE FROM HIS LADY IS A GREAT MAN IN MY BOOK...  I WANT THE FOUR 11 LMAO... YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR YA... SO STAY POSITIVE, AND KEEP PUSHING FORWARD BRO.


----------



## caddyryder10

sup people...i shot some laser yellow over black ..its the shiznit changes all colors...
post pics n the morn...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Jan 9 2011, 04:30 PM~19548916
> *sup people...i shot some laser yellow over black ..its the shiznit changes all colors...
> post pics n the morn...
> *


its gangsta aint it :biggrin: did some more yesterday.


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 05:08 PM~19549578
> *its gangsta aint it  :biggrin: did some more yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: yea buddy...anybody shoot it over yellow ? pics if so...my wife wants the yellow and pink...on her monte...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Jan 9 2011, 06:13 PM~19549597
> *:biggrin:  yea buddy...anybody shoot it over yellow ? pics if so...my wife wants the yellow and pink...on her monte...
> *


i just ordered some yellow paint to try it out. :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 05:28 PM~19549694
> *i just ordered some yellow paint to try it out.  :biggrin:
> *


if you spray it before i do.. post up... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Jan 9 2011, 09:01 PM~19550861
> *if you spray it before i do.. post up... :biggrin:
> *


and u know this man :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some of your gun metal flake Mark!!
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=PB250393.mp4


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 10:10 PM~19551592
> *heres some of your gun metal flake Mark!!
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=PB250393.mp4
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: fucking awesome. please tell me ur not gonna candy over this  its fucking beautiful


----------



## mozzywozzy

WHATS UP MARK :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

*DETONATER vs BIG DADDY KANE*
6SP3YwkKih4&
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

2WHe5fxS3dA&


----------



## DETONATER

6Y1Emb7Jyks&


----------



## DETONATER

95gP3m-uBHA&


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## pi4short

is this the flake topic or Yo' MTV RAPS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 9 2011, 11:42 PM~19553763
> *is this the flake topic or Yo' MTV RAPS...  :biggrin:
> *


BOTH! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 09:19 PM~19551684
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  fucking awesome. please tell me ur not gonna candy over this    its fucking beautiful
> *


thank you,no im not gonna candy it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 10 2011, 08:04 AM~19554440
> *thank you,no im not gonna candy it
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> :wow: :wow: MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS. MARK... SEE ANYMAN WHO CAN TAKE THE COLOR ADVICE FROM HIS LADY IS A GREAT MAN IN MY BOOK...  I WANT THE FOUR 11 LMAO... YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR YA... SO STAY POSITIVE, AND KEEP PUSHING FORWARD BRO.


I will post pic's when I get furter down the road..  



> sup people...i shot some laser yellow over black ..its the shiznit changes all colors...
> post pics n the morn...


 :0 :biggrin: 

elspock84,Jan 9 2011, 04:08 PM~19549578]
its gangsta aint it :biggrin: did some more yesterday. 



































[/quote]
:wow: 

SPIRIT 62,Jan 9 2011, 08:10 PM~19551592]
heres some of your gun metal flake Mark!!
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=PB250393.mp4
[/quote]
Supa Bad! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> WHATS UP MARK :wave:


Sup yo!


----------



## elspock84

i got mail today!!!!
will have some orange sprayed tomorrow or wednesday da latest


----------



## elspock84

fucking layitlow server!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> I will post pic's when I get furter down the road..
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> elspock84,Jan 9 2011, 04:08 PM~19549578]
> its gangsta aint it :biggrin: did some more yesterday.


:wow: 

SPIRIT 62,Jan 9 2011, 08:10 PM~19551592]
heres some of your gun metal flake Mark!!
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=PB250393.mp4
[/quote]
Supa Bad! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Sup yo!
[/quote]




> i got mail today!!!!
> will have some orange sprayed tomorrow or wednesday da latest


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS HELLA BAD...


----------



## DROPTOP64

TTT


----------



## caddyryder10

pics too blurry try again tomorrow lol cheap @ss cam.lol had to do tha mail box...and in the shirt of course!


----------



## DETONATER

Will, your f'in crazy! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:

In windows, right click image.. select edit. opens with pc paint.. select image, choose "stretch/skew" change parameters from 100 to 50 or a lower number, to reduce the overall size of your image. then save or save as and rename file.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

Good morning to all.. :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc

wut it dew Mark! :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 09:31 AM~19565806
> *Good morning to all..  :wave:
> *


Good morning pal


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 11:31 AM~19565806
> *Good morning to all..  :wave:
> *


wut it dew nukka!! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MY NINJA... HAHAHA JUST KIDDING ... HOW ARE YOU THIS BEAUTIFUL TUESDAY BRO??? HOPE SALES ARE GOING THRU THE ROOF, CAN'T WAIT FOR CHINO TO HAVE SOME TIME TO SPAY THE GRANDSONS BIKE, YOU KNOW YOUR FLAKES HAVE REPLACED ALL THE OTHER ONES...  :biggrin: WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... OH AND LIKE ALWAYS SAY WHAT'S UP TO ANGEL FOR ME... THANKS...


----------



## cutebratt04

The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 11 2011, 01:07 PM~19567328-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP MY NINJA... HAHAHA JUST KIDDING ... HOW ARE YOU THIS BEAUTIFUL TUESDAY BRO??? HOPE SALES ARE GOING THRU THE ROOF, CAN'T WAIT FOR CHINO TO HAVE SOME TIME TO SPAY THE GRANDSONS BIKE, YOU KNOW YOUR FLAKES HAVE REPLACED ALL THE OTHER ONES...   :biggrin: WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... OH AND LIKE ALWAYS SAY WHAT'S UP TO ANGEL FOR ME... THANKS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT.... Ninja fo-sho! watch what we do to the brat... :0 we in attack mode! :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 07:24 PM~19570830
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


thats good shit... :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 09:30 PM~19570898
> *TTT.... Ninja fo-sho! watch what we do to the brat... :0 we in attack mode!  :wow:
> thats good shit... :biggrin:
> *


Uh what you mean? :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 07:42 PM~19571064
> *Uh what you mean? :uh:
> *


Ninjas never reveal there secrets...muh ha haha hhahahaaaa... :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 08:30 PM~19570898
> *TTT.... Ninja fo-sho! watch what we do to the brat... :0 we in attack mode!  :wow:
> thats good shit... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: WHAT DID SHE DO??? GO EASY ON HER GUYS... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 07:48 PM~19571141
> *:wow:  :wow: WHAT DID SHE DO??? GO EASY ON HER GUYS...  :happysad:
> *


nothing! :no:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 08:52 PM~19571209
> *nothing!  :no:
> *


YOU ALL ARE BULLIES... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHY I LIKE YOU GUYS...LMAO...CUZ SO AM I... (SORRY BRAT, LOOKS LIKE THE NIJAS GONNA GET YOU) :0


----------



## caddyryder10

what up all :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Jan 11 2011, 07:38 PM~19571006-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup HardtoPlease65 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pi4short_@Jan 11 2011, 10:28 AM~19566162
> *:cheesy:
> *


Sup 2short.... wud it du.. what's the new project?


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 09:42 PM~19571064
> *Uh what you mean? :uh:
> *


Just think of a choochoo train :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:09 PM~19572242
> *Just think of a choochoo train :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 12:11 AM~19572269
> *:cheesy:
> *


:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 10:44 PM~19572500
> *:h5:
> *


I'm feelin kinda ninja.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 12:55 AM~19572575
> *I'm feelin kinda ninja..  :biggrin:
> *


:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

:ninja::ninja:


----------



## elspock84

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 09:57 AM~19574862
> *MORNING MARK... :biggrin:
> *


Good morning!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 11:04 AM~19574942
> *Good morning!
> *


SO HOW YA DOING??? HE MARK DON'T FORGET TO SEND MY REGARDS TO ANGEL, I THINK YOUR WIFEY IS HELLA A COOL...


----------



## bigshod

Sup pal


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 10:36 AM~19575192
> *Sup pal
> *


Chilling at the doctors with Angel waiting to see her back surgeon. Hate waiting for ever.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 10:17 AM~19575043
> *SO HOW YA DOING??? HE MARK DON'T FORGET TO SEND MY REGARDS TO ANGEL, I THINK YOUR WIFEY IS HELLA A COOL...
> *


Hi. She said hi and hope to see you soon.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 12:37 PM~19575671
> *Hi. She said hi and hope to see you soon.
> *


SAME HERE MARK... I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU RIDE TO BE READY FOR PAINT... :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 12 2011, 11:51 AM~19575787-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAME HERE MARK... I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU RIDE TO BE READY FOR PAINT... :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me either! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 01:25 PM~19576502
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 12 2011, 04:42 PM~19578219
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 09:25 PM~19581772
> * :ninja:
> *


Looks like someone forgot to show at the stated time.. I showed up and you both were gone..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 PM~19582170
> *Me either!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like someone forgot to show at the stated time.. I showed up and you both were gone..
> *


what!!! i was there all day long!! i was in ninja mode all daylong!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: me and u was there at da same time and then puff you left me  then i was tag teamed and attacked by liz and da bratt!!  and not in a good way!!


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:19 AM~19582465
> *:uh:
> *


where da hell where u fucker!! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:20 PM~19582485
> *where da hell where u fucker!!  :angry:
> *


i jus got off work foo :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:21 AM~19582496
> *i jus got off work foo :angry:
> *


oh ok. so its time for a hot steamy shower :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:23 PM~19582524
> *oh ok. so its time for a hot steamy shower  :wow:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:25 AM~19582546
> *:|
> *


need help scrubbing ur back :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:26 PM~19582575
> *need help scrubbing ur back  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:28 AM~19582600
> *:yes:  :happysad:
> *


i got you


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:38 AM~19582709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its all good bro im a chubby chaser :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 09:23 AM~19584457
> *ttt :uh:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

GOOD MORNING BROTHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 09:01 AM~19585086
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHA!!!!!!!!!
> *


Good Morning... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SORRY BRO. I'VE BEEN A LIL BUSY BUT HERE IS MY THURSDAY BUMP... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, AND TO ALL OF YOU NEW TO THE THREAD, WHY PAY MORE FOR THE SAME PRODUCT??? THIS BROTHER SELL TOP OF THE LINE FLAKE FOR VERY REASONABLE PRICES AND WILL DROP SHIP MERCHANDISE FOR YOU... HE IS A VERY STR8 UP KAT... 

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF RIDES WE SPRAYED WITH HIS FLAKES... SORRY PICTURES DON'T EVER DO FLAKES JUSTICE...


----------



## mozzywozzy

WHATS UP BIG MARK :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 13 2011, 12:10 AM~19582347
> *what!!! i was there all day long!!  i was in ninja mode all daylong!!  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: me and u was there at da same time and then puff you left me   then i was tag teamed and attacked by liz and da bratt!!   and not in a good way!!
> *


Whatever you know you Liked it lol!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 13 2011, 06:18 PM~19589245
> *Whatever you know you Liked it lol!
> *


X2... LMAO....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy+Jan 13 2011, 02:59 PM~19588049-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIG MARK  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Frank.. You can come over any time and play in da sand box with me.. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 05:19 PM~19589259
> *Hi Mark! :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Brat.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 05:57 PM~19589611
> *X2... LMAO....
> *


Lil up date.. on da Foe.. :0 Welded up the holes on the floor, ran out of gas so I need to fill the welding bottle.. Cut out the trunk to replace soon.. Cutting patterns to mold in the ugly areas of the floor that even paint can't make look good..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 08:16 PM~19589831
> *Sup Frank.. You can come over any time and play in da sand box with me.. Lol
> Sup Brat..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lil up date.. on da Foe..  :0 Welded up the holes on the floor, ran out of gas so I need to fill the welding bottle.. Cut out the trunk to replace soon.. Cutting patterns to mold in the ugly areas of the floor that even paint can't make look good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19589831
> *Sup Frank.. You can come over any time and play in da sand box with me.. Lol
> Sup Brat..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lil up date.. on da Foe..  :0 Welded up the holes on the floor, ran out of gas so I need to fill the welding bottle.. Cut out the trunk to replace soon.. Cutting patterns to mold in the ugly areas of the floor that even paint can't make look good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GO BOY!!! DOUBLE TAKE??? HAHAHA THAT'S A GOOD ONE!!! BUT I THINK YOU NEED TO INCORPERATE SOMETHING IN REFERENCE TO THE BLING BLING??? HMMM??? I AM GOING WITH YAQUI PRINCESS... (I THINK?) DON'T QUOTE ME JUST YET, I AM FEMALE AFTER ALL AND WAS BORN WITH A GOD GIVEN RIGHT TO CHANGE THE RULES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE 4TH QUARTER... :roflmao: :roflmao: IT REALLY WILL DEPEND ON WHAT I HAVE AIRBRUSHED ON MY 78 MONTE??? SO LET'S SEE... AS FOR YOURS WE NEED TO LOOK AT YOUR COLOR COMBO, AND SEE ONCE THE PATERNS ARE LAYED WHAT NAME THE RIDE WILL CALL FOR??? OOOYYYY OOOOYYY, MUY CAR WHISPER... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 09:05 PM~19592283
> *YOU GO BOY!!! DOUBLE TAKE??? HAHAHA THAT'S A GOOD ONE!!! BUT I THINK YOU NEED TO INCORPERATE SOMETHING IN REFERENCE TO THE BLING BLING??? HMMM??? I AM GOING WITH YAQUI PRINCESS... (I THINK?) DON'T QUOTE ME JUST YET, I AM FEMALE AFTER ALL AND WAS BORN WITH A GOD GIVEN RIGHT TO CHANGE THE RULES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE 4TH QUARTER... :roflmao:  :roflmao: IT REALLY WILL DEPEND ON WHAT I HAVE AIRBRUSHED ON MY 78 MONTE??? SO LET'S SEE... AS FOR YOURS WE NEED TO LOOK AT YOUR COLOR COMBO, AND SEE ONCE THE PATERNS ARE LAYED WHAT NAME THE RIDE WILL CALL FOR??? OOOYYYY OOOOYYY, MUY CAR WHISPER... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Double take was really something to reference what people will be doing when they see the flake combo. lol but thats not the name..  I can't wait to see your car come together.. My first car was a 74 Monte then I went with an 80.. Loved that G body.. I would love to have another just because.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 13 2011, 09:13 PM~19592428
> *
> *


Sup Mickey... :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

SORRY BRO. I'VE BEEN A LIL BUSY BUT HERE IS MY THURSDAY BUMP... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, AND TO ALL OF YOU NEW TO THE THREAD, WHY PAY MORE FOR THE SAME PRODUCT??? THIS BROTHER SELL TOP OF THE LINE FLAKE FOR VERY REASONABLE PRICES AND WILL DROP SHIP MERCHANDISE FOR YOU... HE IS A VERY STR8 UP KAT... 

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF RIDES WE SPRAYED WITH HIS FLAKES... SORRY PICTURES DON'T EVER DO FLAKES JUSTICE...



















*
Love these paint jobs..! *


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 10:14 PM~19592438
> *Double take was really something to reference what people will be doing when they see the flake combo. lol but thats not the name..   I can't wait to see your car come together.. My first car was a 74 Monte then I went with an 80.. Loved that G body.. I would love to have another just because..  :biggrin:
> *


  SHOOT WE KNOW THEY WILL BE TAKING DOUBLE TRIPPLE MAYBE A QUADRUPEL TAKE...LOL... AS FOR MY RIDE, I PUT BREAKS ON IT FOR A MIN. I WANT CHINO TO DO MY 93 BIG BODY FIRST, IT WILL BE A FASTER RIDE TO COMPLETE, AND RIDE... I AM DYING FOR US TO RIDE AGAIN... THAT WILL BE MY STREET OR DAILY??? BUT MY MONTE IS GONNA BE MY SHOW CAR, ALL OUT ON THAT ONE  OH AND WE GOING WITH 80 ROCKER PANELS... SHOOT, I GREW UP WITH A 79 MONTE CARLO, I GUESS THAT'S WHY I CHOSE THAT RIDE TO BE MY KEEPER, SO MANY GOOD MEMORIES, I GUESS I ATTACH THE STYLE WITH SENTI-MENTAL VALUE... LOL... HAD TO BE A GIRL... SHOOT BUT MY REAL DREAM CAR IS A 58... I WOULD KILL FOR ONE... SERIOUSLY I WOULD... :biggrin: WELL GOOD NIGHT MY DEAR FRIEND AND BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 10:14 PM~19593155
> * SHOOT WE KNOW THEY WILL BE TAKING DOUBLE TRIPPLE MAYBE A QUADRUPEL TAKE...LOL... AS FOR MY RIDE, I PUT BREAKS ON IT FOR A MIN. I WANT CHINO TO DO MY 93 BIG BODY FIRST, IT WILL BE A FASTER RIDE TO COMPLETE, AND RIDE... I AM DYING FOR US TO RIDE AGAIN... THAT WILL BE MY STREET OR DAILY??? BUT MY MONTE IS GONNA BE MY SHOW CAR, ALL OUT ON THAT ONE  OH AND WE GOING WITH 80 ROCKER PANELS... SHOOT, I GREW UP WITH A 79 MONTE CARLO, I GUESS THAT'S WHY I CHOSE THAT RIDE TO BE MY KEEPER, SO MANY GOOD MEMORIES, I GUESS I ATTACH THE STYLE WITH SENTI-MENTAL VALUE... LOL... HAD TO BE A GIRL... SHOOT BUT MY REAL DREAM CAR IS A 58... I WOULD KILL FOR ONE... SERIOUSLY I WOULD... :biggrin: WELL GOOD NIGHT MY DEAR FRIEND AND BRO...
> *


I saw an 80 at milliken pick a part.. the other day with most of the chrome still there.. Good Night Sis.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 06:16 PM~19589831
> *Sup Frank.. You can come over any time and play in da sand box with me.. Lol
> Sup Brat..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lil up date.. on da Foe..  :0 Welded up the holes on the floor, ran out of gas so I need to fill the welding bottle.. Cut out the trunk to replace soon.. Cutting patterns to mold in the ugly areas of the floor that even paint can't make look good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TELL ME WHEN YOU KNOW IM DOWN , ILL RACE YOU TO THE MONKEY BARS :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 13 2011, 09:48 PM~19592892-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brotha.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 09:25 AM~19595644
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup YO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:04 PM~19597299
> *TELL ME WHEN YOU KNOW IM DOWN , ILL RACE YOU TO THE MONKEY BARS  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll win because I just have to walk out side, you have to drive over ... haha.. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 05:53 PM~19599512
> *:wave:
> *


Hope the new job is working out.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt for the man... good talking to u today brotha


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19589831
> *Lil up date.. on da Foe..  :0 Welded up the holes on the floor, ran out of gas so I need to fill the welding bottle.. Cut out the trunk to replace soon.. Cutting patterns to mold in the ugly areas of the floor that even paint can't make look good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Mark, keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 14 2011, 06:54 PM~19600103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for the man... good talking to u today brotha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 14 2011, 07:47 PM~19600469
> *Looking good Mark, keep up the good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mario.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 09:17 PM~19600815
> *X2 homie!
> Thanks Mario..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Guest

thanks brotha fer all your help and all 8 differnet jars of flake in my 64



























[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MARK... :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A GREAT FRIDAY...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 14 2011, 09:57 PM~19601982
> *WHAT'S UP MARK... :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A GREAT FRIDAY...
> *


Hey, Today was a god day.. a little windy but got some more work in.. You guys must have been busy,not on lil almost all day.. Are you going to be at the shop tomorrow?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 11:06 PM~19602094
> *Hey, Today was a god day.. a little windy but got some more work in.. You guys must have been busy,not on lil almost all day.. Are you going to be at the shop tomorrow?
> *


NO MARK, NOT ON THE WEEKENDS, BUT CHINO WILL BE AT THE SHOP MON-FRI. FROM 9-6PM...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 PM~19602292
> *NO MARK, NOT ON THE WEEKENDS, BUT CHINO WILL BE AT THE SHOP MON-FRI. FROM 9-6PM...
> *


Wuh, you get lucky with a vacation.. :biggrin: I need to shoot over there and bring him a sample color, gunmetal.


----------



## DETONATER

macgyver,Jan 14 2011, 09:16 PM~19601512]
thanks brotha fer all your help and all 8 differnet jars of flake in my 64




























Thanks for choosing my product bro.. The work you put in on that car is amaizing.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

RAGHOUSE75,Jan 14 2011, 08:30 PM~19600979]









This picture here make me want to use it as my desktop background... Bad Ass! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

to tha top and bad ass work ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 15 2011, 08:32 AM~19604381
> *Good morning Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup pimpin.. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 11:30 PM~19602375
> *Wuh, you get lucky with a vacation.. :biggrin: I need to shoot over there and bring him a sample color, gunmetal.
> *


YEAH! i GOT REAL LUCKY WITH A BREAK... :biggrin:  SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME MARK...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 15 2011, 04:24 PM~19607014
> *YEAH! i GOT REAL LUCKY WITH A BREAK... :biggrin:   SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME MARK...
> *


Lucky you.. Angel said whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 04:00 PM~19606248
> *Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.
> *


oh u know i want a jar :wow: any wild ass color u find you know ill buy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

some laser orange just mixed a lil bit :biggrin: 




























3 good coats of clear to bury the flake.


----------



## DETONATER

some laser orange just mixed a lil bit :biggrin: 




























3 good coats of clear to bury the flake. 





















































Yo, put this on video if you can..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 07:15 PM~19607356
> *some laser orange  just mixed a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 good coats of clear to bury the flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, put this on video if you can..
> *


waiting on youtube. 1hr for a 2min video


----------



## DETONATER

Spock, can you change the video size in your phone? Maybe it is set to the largest pixle and maybe that is the upload problem. too large of file for fast upload.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jan 15 2011, 11:03 AM~19605234-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Jeff.. can't wait to see your car done homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 01:07 PM~19605965
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup girl.. bad time to get sick.. but hope you get better soon..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 15 2011, 01:42 PM~19606172
> *
> *


Sup Justin.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 07:24 PM~19607427
> *Spock, can you change the video size in your phone? Maybe it is set to the largest pixle and maybe that is the upload problem. too large of file for fast upload.
> *


It's wit my camera ill check da settings.


----------



## elspock84

here's da video finally


----------



## DETONATER

Bad Ass Spock! You can see the colors flipflop at 1:12 on the bottom bracket.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right 
green, pink and orange. wit video


----------



## DETONATER

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## elspock84

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 16 2011, 12:07 PM~19612005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT!*


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 16 2011, 04:33 PM~19613756
> *:wave:
> *


Sup brit, feelin better yet?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 16 2011, 07:55 PM~19614301
> *Sup brit, feelin better yet?
> *


Yeah better than Yesterday and good enuff to go to work tomorrow hopefully won't get sick again lol  :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 06:15 PM~19607356
> *some laser orange  just mixed a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 good coats of clear to bury the flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, put this on video if you can..
> *


DAMN COMPA, YOU BLINGED UP THAT ORANGE REAL NIIIIIIIIIICE...  I TOTALLY CAN PICTURE IT, CUZ FIRST HAND I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET A FUCKEN CAMERA TO CAPTURE THE BEAUTY OF THEM FLAKES... LOVE THAT COLOR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 10:21 PM~19609279
> *heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right
> green, pink and orange. wit video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THEM LASERS ARE NO JOKE, I LOVE THE COLOR SHIFT ON THE ORANGE ONE... THAT SH*T IS BAD ASS... DIFFENTLY GOT TO PLAY WITH THEM LASERS...  


SORRY I'VE BEEN A STRANGER MARK, BUT BEEN A LITTLE BUSY SPENDING MUCH NEEDED TIME WITH OUR YOUNGEST... I THINK WE LOST FOCUS ON WHAT REALLY MATTERS, AND THE REASONS WHY WO DO WHAT WE DO... NEEDED TO BALANCE THE DEMANDS OF WORK, AND OUR OBLIGATIONS TO OUR TRUE LIL DREAMWORK...  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:45 PM~19617633
> *DAMN THEM LASERS ARE NO JOKE, I LOVE THE COLOR SHIFT ON THE ORANGE ONE... THAT SH*T IS BAD ASS... DIFFENTLY GOT TO PLAY WITH THEM LASERS...
> SORRY I'VE BEEN A STRANGER MARK, BUT BEEN A LITTLE BUSY SPENDING MUCH NEEDED TIME WITH OUR YOUNGEST... I THINK WE LOST FOCUS ON WHAT REALLY MATTERS, AND THE REASONS WHY WO DO WHAT WE DO... NEEDED TO BALANCE THE DEMANDS OF WORK, AND OUR OBLIGATIONS TO OUR TRUE LIL DREAMWORK...   :biggrin:
> *


Well glad to hear there was no problems.. You are for sure a busy bee.. :biggrin: I hope that DreamTeam has a great week..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 12:50 AM~19617668
> *Well glad to hear there was no problems.. You are for sure a busy bee.. :biggrin: I hope that DreamTeam has a great week..
> *


THANKS BRO. ONE THING GOOD ABOUT THIS DREAM TEAM IS EVEN WITH BUMPS IN OUR ROAD, WE ALWAYS FIND A WAY TO WORK IT OUT...LOL... :biggrin:  MUCH LOVE TO YOU BROTHER... AND AS ALWAYS MY RESPECTS TO THE MRS...


----------



## bigshod

ttt morning Mark


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 08:04 PM~19608115
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 my car would look sick in them colors


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 17 2011, 01:44 AM~19617629-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN COMPA, YOU BLINGED UP THAT ORANGE REAL NIIIIIIIIIICE...  I TOTALLY CAN PICTURE IT, CUZ FIRST HAND I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET A FUCKEN CAMERA TO CAPTURE THE BEAUTY OF THEM FLAKES... LOVE THAT COLOR...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 01:45 AM~19617633
> *DAMN THEM LASERS ARE NO JOKE, I LOVE THE COLOR SHIFT ON THE ORANGE ONE... THAT SH*T IS BAD ASS... DIFFENTLY GOT TO PLAY WITH THEM LASERS...
> *


    fucking badass colors


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19589831
> *Sup Frank.. You can come over any time and play in da sand box with me.. Lol
> Sup Brat..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lil up date.. on da Foe..  :0 Welded up the holes on the floor, ran out of gas so I need to fill the welding bottle.. Cut out the trunk to replace soon.. Cutting patterns to mold in the ugly areas of the floor that even paint can't make look good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Mark


----------



## tjones

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 09:04 PM~19608115
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what color base did you spray that over??? i mite use that on a car!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 11:21 PM~19609279
> *heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right
> green, pink and orange. wit video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats crazy how that pink turned blue over black! lol


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 17 2011, 12:44 PM~19620984
> *thats crazy how that pink turned blue over black! lol
> *


Here also is the pink in the center. click image for quick video. 
green laser, pink laser, purple laser.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:51 PM~19621978
> *MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


WAZZZZZ Upppp! I'm getting my grind,weld & mold on today... :run:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 08:59 PM~19624299
> *WAZZZZZ Upppp!  I'm getting my grind,weld & mold on today... :run:
> *


Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 17 2011, 09:52 AM~19619663-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Mark
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Eric, lots to do but loving it too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 10:11 AM~19619836
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Tim.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 11:07 AM~19620262
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Homie, you next in line? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 07:11 PM~19624433
> *Lol! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 17 2011, 09:41 PM~19626447
> *:wow:
> *


Sup Justin... Hows your car?


----------



## DETONATER

OH SHIT DOUBLE TROUBLE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 11:42 PM~19626459
> *OH SHIT DOUBLE TROUBLE
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: where hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 09:46 PM~19626494
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: where hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Oh I thought we were here waiting to tag team someone... :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 11:49 PM~19626533
> *Oh I thought we were here waiting to tag team someone... :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ohhhh im down chooo chooooo!!! all aboard!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19626594
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: ohhhh im down chooo chooooo!!! all aboard!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


PM sent


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING MARK, THANKS FOR THE COMMENT YOU DROPPED, IT IS TO DAMN COOL... THANKS BRO. HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT DAY, IT IS BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE SO HOPE SALES GO AS BEAUTIFUL AS TODAY IS FOR YA... WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU BROTHER...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19626594
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: ohhhh im down chooo chooooo!!! all aboard!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy: Got the pm


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2011, 12:10 PM~19629464
> *:cheesy: Got the pm
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 18 2011, 07:38 AM~19628577-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mario..Hope you day went well.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 08:31 AM~19628855
> *MORNING MARK, THANKS FOR THE COMMENT YOU DROPPED, IT IS TO DAMN COOL... THANKS BRO. HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT DAY, IT IS BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE SO HOPE SALES GO AS BEAUTIFUL AS TODAY IS FOR YA..." WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU BROTHER...& Sis"*


 X2

Ah, just messing around. I wish I knew more tricks with the photoshop..I guess I could youtube it.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 18 2011, 10:10 AM~19629464-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: Got the pm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Good Shod. Being dirty in da hood..:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19629689
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I knew it! lol :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Jan 18 2011, 05:20 PM~19633039
> *:wave:
> *


Sup wozzymozzy :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:41 PM~19626452
> *Sup Justin... Hows your car?
> *


Chawps sprayed some more patterns on it yesterday, the flake really blings when cleared, Ill try to get some pics of it.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:cheesy: HAD 2 COPY IT MARK


----------



## elspock84

wasssup marky mark :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 09:30 PM~19635778
> *wasssup marky mark  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well I can tell ya it's just like she said in the song.. :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

anyone played with the laser purple over black yet?


----------



## tko_818

idk whether i want regal red or red jewel :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 18 2011, 11:47 PM~19635937
> *anyone played with the laser purple over black yet?
> *


i did back in november. it turns into a cobalt blue. no other colors just cobalt blue.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 09:50 PM~19635962
> *idk whether i want regal red or red jewel :angry:
> *


Red Jewel is a red flake that has a rainbow effect just like the standard silver rainbow.. probably nicer used as patterns.. Regal red is sick.. tho.. :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

LOOKS LIKE IM SWITCHING THE PURPLE FLAKE TO A DIFF COLOR, WILL NEED TO BE TAKING A TRIP TO SEE YOU :biggrin: MABY I CAN JOIN YOU IN THE SAND BOX :rofl:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:58 PM~19636054
> *Red Jewel is a red flake that has a rainbow effect just like the standard silver rainbow.. probably nicer used as patterns.. Regal red is sick.. tho.. :biggrin:
> *


ohh i just wanna throw some on top on my red frame to add some shine.. not rreally looking for big bling on the frame :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2011, 12:04 AM~19636123
> *ohh i just wanna throw some on top on my red frame to add some shine.. not rreally looking for big bling on the frame  :happysad:
> *


i would do da jewel red if u just want some bling. i used da blue jewel over a blue base and i think it looks badass.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:58 PM~19636054
> *Red Jewel is a red flake that has a rainbow effect just like the standard silver rainbow.. probably nicer used as patterns.. Regal red is sick.. tho.. :biggrin:
> *


LOVE THE ADVICE, YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING SINCE YOU ARE THEE FLAKE GUY...SHOOT AT LEAST IN OUR BOOK YOU HAVE SUCH A SELECTION TO CHOOSE FROM BRO... WHICH IS VERY IMPORTANT WHEN WE LIKE TO STAND OUT FROM THE REST...  DAMN DO YOU THINK THE REST HEARD THAT??? LOL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy+Jan 18 2011, 10:04 PM~19636120-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE IM SWITCHING THE PURPLE FLAKE TO A DIFF COLOR, WILL NEED TO TAKING A TRIP TO SEE YOU  :biggrin:  MABY I CAN JOIN YOU IN THE SAND BOX  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be here getting dirty.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 10:04 PM~19636123
> *ohh i just wanna throw some on top on my red frame to add some shine.. not rreally looking for big bling on the frame  :happysad:
> *


Not a bad idea. let me know when your ready..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:09 PM~19636182
> *LOVE THE ADVICE, YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING SINCE YOU ARE THEE FLAKE GUY...SHOOT AT LEAST IN OUR BOOK YOU HAVE SUCH A SELECTION TO CHOOSE FROM BRO... WHICH IS VERY IMPORTANT WHEN WE LIKE TO STAND OUT FROM THE REST...  DAMN DO YOU THINK THE REST HEARD THAT??? LOL...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:09 AM~19636182
> *LOVE THE ADVICE, YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING SINCE YOU ARE THEE FLAKE GUY...SHOOT AT LEAST IN OUR BOOK YOU HAVE SUCH A SELECTION TO CHOOSE FROM BRO... WHICH IS VERY IMPORTANT WHEN WE LIKE TO STAND OUT FROM THE REST...  DAMN DO YOU THINK THE REST HEARD THAT??? LOL...
> *


x2 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 10:12 PM~19636229
> *x2  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Aye! I'm just trying to spread the love...We all gotta look good right.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 19 2011, 12:14 AM~19636246
> *Aye! I'm just trying to spread the love...We all gotta look good right..  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:12 PM~19636229
> *x2  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


LOL... THANKS COMPA... MARK IS AWSOME AINT HE??? I TOTALLY MEAN THAT IN A RESPECTFUL WAY, SHOOT I GOT TO WATCH MYSELF AROUND COMPA OVER HERE...LOL...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:09 PM~19636180
> *i would do da jewel red  if u just want some bling. i used da blue jewel over a blue base and i think it looks badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im torn homie.. that looks nice, i wish i could see the regal red too :happysad: thanks for the vid, looks great


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 10:12 PM~19636229
> *x2  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



I DON'T GO ANY WHERE ELSE MY SELF, MARKS THE #1 FLAKE GUY BY FAR :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17650700]
Yall missing out on these deals... Son! Get dat Paypal in line and get at the Bandit! 
:guns: 







:guns:





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:16 AM~19636274
> *LOL... THANKS COMPA... MARK IS AWSOME AINT HE??? I TOTALLY MEAN THAT IN A RESPECTFUL WAY, SHOOT I GOT TO WATCH MYSELF AROUND COMPA OVER HERE...LOL...
> *


he da man :biggrin: if he was next to me id dry hump him to death :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 10:17 PM~19636282
> *im torn homie.. that looks nice, i wish i could see the regal red too  :happysad: thanks for the vid, looks great
> *


PM me your info and I'll mail you a sample of each..


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 11:10 PM~19636198
> *I'll be here getting dirty.
> Not a bad idea. let me know when your ready..
> *


i will when i can make up my damn mind :happysad: i know im gunna need that kokaine for my top :cheesy: whats ur paypal adress? lemme know how much shipped, i live in socal.. i may just make a rash decision and buy one :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 19 2011, 12:17 AM~19636285
> *I DON'T GO ANY WHERE ELSE MY SELF, MARKS THE #1 FLAKE GUY BY FAR  :biggrin:
> *


same here shit im selling off my old shit to make room for nuttin but marks flake :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 11:18 PM~19636297
> *PM me your info and I'll mail you a sample of each..
> *


ur the man homie. ima send u the pm now


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:17 PM~19636285
> *I DON'T GO ANY WHERE ELSE MY SELF, MARKS THE #1 FLAKE GUY BY FAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 19 2011, 12:17 AM~19636287
> *DETONATER,May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17650700]
> Yall missing out on these deals... Son! Get dat Paypal in line and get at the Bandit!
> :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now this is fucking badass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 11:17 PM~19636282
> *im torn homie.. that looks nice, i wish i could see the regal red too  :happysad: thanks for the vid, looks great
> *


I THINK THAT VIDEO OF THE BLUE JEWEL CAME OUT F*CKEN BAD ASS, BUT IT'S A MATTER OF PREFERENCE, AND I THINK YOU LOOKING AT IT AS IS IT A KEEPER, OR A FLIPPER DOWN THE ROAD??? KEEPER, GO WITH WHAT YOU LIKE, FLIPPER, GO FOR WHAT OTHERS WOULD LIKE... MY 2 CENTS ON THAT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19636303
> *i will when i can make up my damn mind  :happysad: i know im gunna need that kokaine for my top  :cheesy: whats ur paypal adress? lemme know how much shipped, i live in socal.. i may just make a rash decision and buy one  :biggrin:
> *


Your a hop skip and a jump.. I know your in da sF Valley.. 

My paypal is [email protected].. single shipping is $5 multiple items are around $14 shipped in a usps flat rate box 2-3 day.. Lower 48 

Laser, Jewel, & shifty flakes, are my specialty line @ $22 per 4oz.. regular colors are $17.50 per jar..


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 11:21 PM~19636336
> *I THINK THAT VIDEO OF THE BLUE JEWEL CAME OUT F*CKEN BAD ASS, BUT IT'S A MATTER OF PREFERENCE, AND I THINK YOU LOOKING AT IT AS IS IT A KEEPER, OR A FLIPPER DOWN THE ROAD??? KEEPER, GO WITH WHAT YOU LIKE, FLIPPER, GO FOR WHAT OTHERS WOULD LIKE... MY 2 CENTS ON THAT...
> *


this ones a keeper for now, but i've never owned a car with flake on it.. and like i was just telling mark, nobody wants to shoot the wrong color flake on a frame off 64 :happysad: we'll see tho, the homies hooking it up with his bomb customeer service


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy+Jan 18 2011, 11:17 PM~19636285-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T GO ANY WHERE ELSE MY SELF, MARKS THE #1 FLAKE GUY BY FAR  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT MAKES A BUNCH OF LOYAL HOMIES THIS BROTHER GOTS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:17 PM~19636287
> *DETONATER,May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17650700]
> Yall missing out on these deals... Son! Get dat Paypal in line and get at the Bandit!
> :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. THAT RIGHT THERE IS HALLLLLLARIOUS MARK... BLING BLING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:18 PM~19636292
> *he da man  :biggrin:  if he was next to me id dry hump him to death  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA VES I TOLD YOU... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 11:19 PM~19636303
> *i will when i can make up my damn mind  :happysad: i know im gunna need that kokaine for my top  :cheesy: whats ur paypal adress? lemme know how much shipped, i live in socal.. i may just make a rash decision and buy one  :biggrin:
> *


OH HELL YEAH COMPA SPOCK USED THAT RECENTLY AND DAMN THAT MOFO IS HELLA BAD, GOT TO GET SOME TOO... MARK YOU EVER SWING BY WITH THAT GUNPOWDER???


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 11:23 PM~19636345
> *Your a hop skip and a jump.. I know your in da sF Valley..
> 
> My paypal is [email protected].. single shipping is $5 multiple items are around $14 shipped in a usps flat rate box 2-3 day.. Lower 48
> 
> Laser, Jewel, & shifty flakes, are my specialty line @ $22 per 4oz.. regular colors are $17.50 per jar..
> *


yessird  as soon as i make my decision u'll see $$$ brotha :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 11:24 PM~19636355
> *this ones a keeper for now, but i've never owned a car with flake on it.. and like i was just telling mark, nobody wants to shoot the wrong color flake on a frame off 64  :happysad: we'll see tho, the homies hooking it up with his bomb customeer service
> *


SHOOT SMALL SAMPLES, AND DON'T BE AFFRAID TO EXPERIMENT... FLAKE IS AS GOOD AS CANDY, TRY DIFFERENT BASE COLORS YOU'LL SEE WHAT I MEAN...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2011, 12:24 AM~19636355
> *this ones a keeper for now, but i've never owned a car with flake on it.. and like i was just telling mark, nobody wants to shoot the wrong color flake on a frame off 64  :happysad: we'll see tho, the homies hooking it up with his bomb customeer service
> *


man marks middle name is customerservice :biggrin: 

all bulshit aside homie what u need to do is spray a test panle and go from there. i personally think that old spray cans work da best since they are round and u can see what da flake does on curves.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:26 PM~19636365
> *MARK YOU EVER SWING BY WITH THAT GUNPOWDER???
> *


No, not yet but I'll get my butt in gear.. Just been super focused on the car.. but I need to come and chill for a min..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY CYA IN A MIN. OR 7 GONNA GO SMOKE A CIG...  AND I AINT TALKING ABOUT MY MEDS EITHER... OR ELSE I'D BE LIKE PEACE OUT NIKKAS... HAHAHAHA


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 11:28 PM~19636380
> *SHOOT SMALL SAMPLES, AND DON'T BE AFFRAID TO EXPERIMENT... FLAKE IS AS  GOOD AS CANDY, TRY DIFFERENT BASE COLORS YOU'LL SEE WHAT I MEAN...
> *


thanks for the advice homie, thats my plan. i already shot the PPg red base tho, so i justy wanna see whats gunna look nicer. and i want that kokaine white to make my white top look more alive :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:28 PM~19636381
> *man marks middle name is customerservice  :biggrin:
> 
> all bulshit aside homie what u need to do is spray a test panle and go from there. i personally think that old spray cans work da best since they are round and u can see what da flake does on curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta lot of cans :cheesy: do u have any pics or vids of that kokaine flake :x:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:30 AM~19636394
> *HEY CYA IN A MIN. OR 7 GONNA GO SMOKE A CIG...   AND I AINT TALKING ABOUT MY MEDS EITHER... OR ELSE I'D BE LIKE PEACE OUT NIKKAS... HAHAHAHA
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Jan 18 2011, 10:27 PM~19636373-->
> 
> 
> 
> yessird  as soon as i make my decision u'll see $$$ brotha  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Cool. I'll be here waiting to hook you up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 18 2011, 10:28 PM~19636380
> *SHOOT SMALL SAMPLES, AND DON'T BE AFFRAID TO EXPERIMENT... FLAKE IS AS  GOOD AS CANDY, TRY DIFFERENT BASE COLORS YOU'LL SEE WHAT I MEAN...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2! !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 10:28 PM~19636381
> *man marks middle name is customerservice  :biggrin:
> 
> all bulshit aside homie what u need to do is spray a test panle and go from there. i personally think that old spray cans work da best since they are round and u can see what da flake does on curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 spray cans..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 11:29 PM~19636390
> *No, not yet but I'll get my butt in gear.. Just been super focused on the car.. but I need to come and chill for a min..
> *


HEY YOU KNOW WE ARE HERE IF YOU NEED US BRO CHINO ALREADY TOLD YOU THAT FIRST HAND... KEEP THAT RIDE MOVING SO WE CAN MAKE EVERYTHING OFFICIAL LATER...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2011, 12:30 AM~19636404
> *i gotta lot of cans  :cheesy: do u have any pics or vids of that kokaine flake :x:
> *


this is over a white base. da video does da flake no justice. all da kokaine is is a white laser flake :biggrin: flip flops like a motherfucker :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19636413
> *HEY YOU KNOW WE ARE HERE IF YOU NEED US BRO CHINO ALREADY TOLD YOU THAT FIRST HAND... KEEP THAT RIDE MOVING SO WE CAN MAKE EVERYTHING OFFICIAL LATER...
> *


That is true.. 100% and I am truly greatful for what you & the boyz have done so far. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:35 PM~19636434
> *this is over a white base. da video does da flake no justice. all da kokaine is is a white laser flake  :biggrin:  flip flops like a motherfucker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats that shit! :cheesy: thanks for the video homie, im thinkin that white flake is exactly what my white top needs :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 10:39 PM~19636464
> *now thats that shit!  :cheesy: thanks for the video homie, im thinkin that white flake is exactly what my white top needs :h5:
> *


you can see it in the first couple of seconds.. multicolor effect like rainbow..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2011, 12:39 AM~19636464
> *now thats that shit!  :cheesy: thanks for the video homie, im thinkin that white flake is exactly what my white top needs :h5:
> *


no problem brother :biggrin: figure id help da brotha mark sell his flake by making sure i video tape what i do so everyone can see what da flake can do :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:31 PM~19636408
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


QUE NO COMPA, COMADRE DON'T DO THAT TILL I AM GONNA HIT THE A GUEY A LIL TO MUCH INFO... HAHAHA....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:42 AM~19636482
> *QUE NO COMPA, COMADRE DON'T DO THAT TILL I AM GONNA HIT THE A GUEY A LIL TO MUCH INFO... HAHAHA....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: its all good its leagle over there. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 18 2011, 11:30 PM~19636395
> *thanks for the advice homie, thats my plan. i already shot the PPg red base tho, so i justy wanna see whats gunna look nicer. and i want that kokaine white to make my white top look more alive  :biggrin:
> *


THAN YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT KOKAINE WHITE FLAKE, THAT BABY WILL LIVEN UP THAT TOP LIKE IT AINT NO THANG... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT EVER YOU CHOOSE HOMIE...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 11:40 PM~19636475
> *you can see it in the first couple of seconds.. multicolor effect like rainbow..
> *


yeah i saw it there, it looks nice. great way to make that boring white really pop :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:43 PM~19636490
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  its all good its leagle over there.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP IT SURE IS, BUT YOU KNOW WHERE IT'S EVEN BETTER??? (HAWAII) MAN YOU CAN LETERALLY SMOKE THAT MOFO IN PUBLIC... I WAS LIKE WHHHHHHHHAAT??? OH HELLLLL YEAH... I THINK THAT'S WHY I STOOD 3 WEEKS INSTEAD OF JUST 2... LOL...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 PM~19636480
> *no problem brother  :biggrin:  figure id help da brotha mark sell his flake by  making sure i video tape what i do so everyone can see what da flake can do  :biggrin:
> *


i'll make sure n do the same :yes:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 11:44 PM~19636500
> *THAN YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT KOKAINE WHITE FLAKE, THAT BABY WILL LIVEN UP THAT TOP LIKE IT AINT NO THANG...  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT EVER YOU CHOOSE HOMIE...
> *


thanks homie, i'll make sure to swing back n post pics n a vid for the homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:44 AM~19636500
> *THAN YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT KOKAINE WHITE FLAKE, THAT BABY WILL LIVEN UP THAT TOP LIKE IT AINT NO THANG...  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT EVER YOU CHOOSE HOMIE...
> *


x2 and you can count on us to help you :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:48 PM~19636521
> *x2 and you can count on us to help you  :biggrin:
> *


thank you both!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH AND IF YOU EVER GO THERE, TRY THE KAVA JUICE, TEA, I FORGET BUT ANY HOW THAT SH*T RIGHT THERE IS LIKE THE GOOD STUFF IN LIQUID FORM... A LIL BITTER BUT DAMN... HAHAHA LET ME STOP, I AM SERIOUSLY GONNA GO BACK WHEN I HIT THE LOTTO...LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:48 PM~19636521
> *x2 and you can count on us to help you  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THE ONLY THING I WON'T GIVE IS OUR SECRET MIX, THOSE MY CHINO, KEEPS VERY HUSH HUSH...  BUT TRUST, MARK IS A REAL STR8 UP BROTHER, YOU WON'T REGRET SWITCHING OVER TOO... YOU'LL SEE...  :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 11:51 PM~19636550
> *HELL YEAH THE ONLY THING I WON'T GIVE IS OUR SECRET MIX, THOSE MY CHINO, KEEPS VERY HUSH HUSH...  BUT TRUST, MARK IS A REAL STR8 UP BROTHER, YOU WON'T REGRET SWITCHING OVER TOO... YOU'LL SEE...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:51 AM~19636550
> *HELL YEAH THE ONLY THING I WON'T GIVE IS OUR SECRET MIX, THOSE MY CHINO, KEEPS VERY HUSH HUSH...  BUT TRUST, MARK IS A REAL STR8 UP BROTHER, YOU WON'T REGRET SWITCHING OVER TOO... YOU'LL SEE...   :biggrin:
> *


we all have our secrets that wont be told :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 19 2011, 12:47 AM~19636517-->
> 
> 
> 
> YUP IT SURE IS, BUT YOU KNOW WHERE IT'S EVEN BETTER??? (HAWAII) MAN YOU CAN LETERALLY SMOKE THAT MOFO IN PUBLIC... I WAS LIKE WHHHHHHHHAAT??? OH HELLLLL YEAH... I THINK THAT'S WHY I STOOD 3 WEEKS INSTEAD OF JUST 2... LOL...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive smoked a few times but it dont do shit to me. :happysad: but give me a case of miller lite. or a bottle of patron and some limeade and that shit does to me. :barf: :barf: :barf:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:49 AM~19636533
> *OH AND IF YOU EVER GO THERE, TRY THE KAVA JUICE, TEA, I FORGET BUT ANY HOW THAT SH*T RIGHT THERE IS LIKE THE GOOD STUFF IN LIQUID FORM... A LIL BITTER BUT DAMN... HAHAHA LET ME STOP, I AM SERIOUSLY GONNA GO BACK WHEN I HIT THE LOTTO...LMAO...
> *


umm sorry i dont fly :happysad: but if i win da lotto ill send u and chino there for a month :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 10:59 PM~19636594
> *umm sorry i dont fly  :happysad:  but if i win da lotto ill send u and chino there for a month  :biggrin:
> *


Me either Flying is for TERRORISTS not for normal people.. I'll drive my ass across the country...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 19 2011, 01:09 AM~19636650
> *Me either Flying is for TERRORISTS not for normal people.. I'll drive my ass across the country...
> *


fuck that i seen la bamba and im not one of them mesicans whos gonna die in a plane crash :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 18 2011, 11:54 PM~19636565-->
> 
> 
> 
> we all have our secrets that wont be told  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH TRUST I CAN GET THE SECRET MIX ALL I HAVE TO DO IS WHISPER SWEET :rant: IN MY CHINITOS EARS... LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:59 PM~19636594
> *ive smoked a few times but it dont do shit to me.  :happysad:  but give me a case of miller lite. or a bottle of patron and some limeade and that shit does to me.  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> umm sorry i dont fly  :happysad:  but if i win da lotto ill send u and chino there for a month  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR OUT IN THE EAST COAST THAT'S WHY YOU GUYS GET THAT NASTY BUNK ASS STRESS...LMAO... THAT SHIT DOES NOTHING FOR US EITHER... BUT BLOOD SHOT THE EYES... MAYBE IF YOU HAD A LIMIT, YOU WOULD PUKE COMPA??? I'M JUST THOWING IT OUT THERE??? LOL... OH AND I USE TO BE A CHICKEN SHIT TO FLY TOO, BUT NOW I KNOW HOW HEAVENLY PARADISE TRULY IS... I THINK THAT'S WHY THEY CALL IT PARADISE...LMAO...DUNNO??? YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE COMPA... THANKS FOR THE THOUGHT OF SENDING US IF YOU EVER WIN... YOU KNOW IT'S IN WRITING SO I WILL HOLD YOU TO IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 12:09 AM~19636650
> *Me either Flying is for TERRORISTS not for normal people.. I'll drive my ass across the country...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OTRO... IT'S JUST LIKE A CAR THAT FLIES... AND WHEN IT'S TURBULANT, THEN IT'S LIKE A OFF ROAD VEHICLE... LMAO... IT REALLY AINT THAT BAD... I USE TO BE ONE OF YOU... BUT KNOW I AM NORMAL... HMMM AT LEAST WHEN IT COMES TO FLYING THAT IS... LMAO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 12:18 AM~19636695
> *fuck that i seen la bamba and im not one of them mesicans whos gonna die in a plane crash  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE COMPA YOU COME OUT CON UNAS BUENAS I TELL YOU... YOU GOT ME BUSTING THE HELL UP... DON'T KNOW WHY IT WAS SAD THE WHITEWASH MEXICAN DIED... LMAO... I SAID IT...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 01:51 AM~19636837
> *OH TRUST I CAN GET THE SECRET MIX ALL I HAVE TO DO IS WHISPER SWEET  :rant: IN MY CHINITOS EARS... LMAO...
> 
> YOUR OUT IN THE EAST COAST THAT'S WHY YOU GUYS GET THAT NASTY BUNK ASS STRESS...LMAO... THAT SHIT DOES NOTHING FOR US EITHER... BUT BLOOD SHOT THE EYES... MAYBE IF YOU HAD A LIMIT, YOU WOULD PUKE COMPA??? I'M JUST THOWING IT OUT THERE??? LOL... OH AND I USE TO BE A CHICKEN SHIT TO FLY TOO, BUT NOW I KNOW HOW HEAVENLY PARADISE TRULY IS... I THINK THAT'S WHY THEY CALL IT PARADISE...LMAO...DUNNO??? YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE COMPA... THANKS FOR THE THOUGHT OF SENDING US IF YOU EVER WIN... YOU KNOW IT'S IN WRITING SO I WILL HOLD YOU TO IT...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE COMPA YOU COME OUT CON UNAS BUENAS I TELL YOU... YOU GOT ME BUSTING THE HELL UP... DON'T KNOW WHY IT WAS SAD THE WHITEWASH MEXICAN DIED... LMAO... I SAID IT...
> *


ummm cochina!!


naw it just dont do it for me. :biggrin: i do have a limit. i only threw up once  :happysad: . mix patron and limeade and see what happens. it taste like just regular ol limeade :happysad: until ur last drink then it taste like shit when its comin back up :happysad: 

hey man ritchie was da shit!!! :angry:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

this color flake will look sick on body marked up :cheesy: 











wheres my sparkle efx banner at the shop :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING MARK, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEDNESDAY... :biggrin: CATCH YA LATER...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 19 2011, 07:32 AM~19637885-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup YO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 19 2011, 07:43 AM~19637956
> *this color flake will look sick on  body marked up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres my sparkle efx banner at the shop  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a baller.. One day maybe.. that would be bad ass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 08:07 AM~19638117
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:  :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 10:20 AM~19639003
> *MORNING MARK, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEDNESDAY... :biggrin: CATCH YA LATER...
> *


Diddo... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Redeemed1

Sup Homie, Deals are a piece of cake.. let me know what you need, I'll send you a quote. post payemnt to paypal and I'll ship 2-3 day priority mail with delivery conformation.."tracker"


----------



## Redeemed1

Do you have a 24kt Gold flake?


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Jan 19 2011, 12:27 PM~19639977
> *Do you have a 24kt Gold flake?
> *


The 18k is as dark as it gets.. I'm sure you could use the 18k as a base with candy gold..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT*


----------



## elspock84

took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 05:52 PM~19641629
> *took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice what base did u shoot it oveR?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 04:52 PM~19641629
> *took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good spock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2011, 11:27 PM~19645197
> *looks good spock
> *


gracias homie :biggrin: dat flake made that orange pop out like crazy!!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 10:36 PM~19645327
> *gracias homie  :biggrin: dat flake made that orange pop out like crazy!!
> *


hell yeah it does bro. Thats a bad ass base.


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy+Jan 19 2011, 12:37 PM~19640052-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 19 2011, 03:45 PM~19641591
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> elspock84,Jan 19 2011, 03:52 PM~19641629]
> took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 19 2011, 05:55 PM~19642710
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Liz.. Angel was asking about you tonight.. she say's HI!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 10:43 PM~19646201
> * what it do
> *


Ahh, you know.. you'll see soon... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:12 AM~19646408
> *:biggrin:
> elspock84,Jan 19 2011, 03:52 PM~19641629]
> took some pics of the chainguard last night and well i caught da perfect lighting to see da green flip flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!
> Thanks Liz.. Angel was asking about you tonight.. she say's HI!
> Ahh, you know.. you'll see soon... :biggrin:
> *


:h5: goodnight fam!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 11:37 PM~19646593
> *:h5: goodnight fam!
> *


X2 loco, have a good day tomorrow..!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:38 AM~19646600
> *X2 loco, have a good day tomorrow..!
> *


If my balls don't freeze I will. But its ok if they freeze shod can defrost them wit his tongue :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT MARK... & GOOD MORNING... LMAO... TTT...


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL SUNNY DAY IN CALIFIORNIA... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A PRODUCTFUL DAY... MY REGARDS TO ANGEL... CATCH YOU IN A WHILE MY OLDEST GIRL IS BULLING ME TO GO WITH HER TO GO GET A FRUIT PUNCH FROM TORTAS SINALOA... :happysad: IF I DIDN'T LOVE HER, I'D SMACK HER... LMAO.... BUT SINCE I DO, I GUESS TORTAS SINALOA, HERE WE COME... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:08 AM~19649667
> *HEY MARK, ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL SUNNY DAY IN CALIFIORNIA... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A PRODUCTFUL DAY... MY REGARDS TO ANGEL... CATCH YOU IN A WHILE MY OLDEST GIRL IS BULLING ME TO GO WITH HER TO GO GET A FRUIT PUNCH FROM TORTAS SINALOA...  :happysad: IF I DIDN'T LOVE HER, I'D SMACK HER... LMAO.... BUT SINCE I DO, I GUESS TORTAS SINALOA, HERE WE COME... :biggrin:
> *



Hello, to all my extended family.. the day is great.. temp is perfect, a lil windy but who could complain.. Off to go pick up a complete new trunk floor and pan.. Yeah!


----------



## elspock84

getting ready to ship out this tank. so before i did i got a video of in in da sun :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 20 2011, 02:46 PM~19650964-->
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to ship out this tank. so before i did i got a video of in in da sun  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN COMPA DAH MORE I LOOK AT THAT KOKAINE WHITE, THE MORE I LOVE IT... BAD ASS!!! GREAT JOB ON THAT TANK SPOCK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 05:48 PM~19652575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH THAT BABY IS BLINGING... LOVE THE WAY YOU CAUGHT A GLIMPS OF THE FLAKE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:34 PM~19650357
> *Hello, to all my extended family.. the day is great.. temp is perfect, a lil windy but who could complain.. Off to go pick up a complete new trunk floor and pan.. Yeah!
> *


YOU GO BOY... GET THAT 4 GOING... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MARK...


----------



## DETONATER

> getting ready to ship out this tank. so before i did i got a video of in in da sun  :wow:


:0 :wow: 

Justin-Az,Jan 20 2011, 04:48 PM~19652575]








[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: 



> YOU GO BOY... GET THAT 4 GOING... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MARK...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:wave: cant wait to use this flake :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 20 2011, 09:22 PM~19655621-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Jan 21 2011, 12:51 AM~19657332
> *:wave: cant wait to use this flake :cheesy:
> *


Sup Zach.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

woke up to this shit this mornin


----------



## elspock84

woke up this and da sun was shining through my window. so i picked up da orange chainguard and took a lil video.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 19 2011, 08:07 AM~19638117
> *ttt
> *


Sup Shod, where you been at? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:24 PM~19659420
> *Sup Shod, where you been at?    :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i miss my boo :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 11:37 AM~19659504
> *yeah i miss my boo  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


DON'T CRY COMPA, HE'S MAKING HIS $$$ LOL... HOW YOU AND MARK DOING ON THIS THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY??? LMAO... I LOVE FRIDAY, CUZ SAT. AND SUN. ARE MY HIBERNATING DAYS... YAY ME... WELL HOPE YOU AND MARK ARE OFF TO A GREAT FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 12:39 PM~19659530
> *DON'T CRY COMPA, HE'S MAKING HIS $$$ LOL... HOW YOU AND MARK DOING ON THIS THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY??? LMAO... I LOVE FRIDAY, CUZ SAT. AND SUN. ARE MY HIBERNATING DAYS... YAY ME... WELL HOPE YOU AND MARK ARE OFF TO A GREAT FRIDAY...  :biggrin:
> *


well my huevos are nice and warm halfway up my stomach :uh: . finally got a sunny day and its fucking freezing :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 21 2011, 10:39 AM~19659530-->
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T CRY COMPA, HE'S MAKING HIS $$$ LOL... HOW YOU AND MARK DOING ON THIS THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY??? LMAO... I LOVE FRIDAY, CUZ SAT. AND SUN. ARE MY HIBERNATING DAYS... YAY ME... WELL HOPE YOU AND MARK ARE OFF TO A GREAT FRIDAY...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Liz...Good Morning... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:42 AM~19659538
> *well my huevos are nice and warm halfway up my stomach  :uh: . finally got a sunny day and its fucking freezing  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 21 2011, 11:42 AM~19659538-->
> 
> 
> 
> well my huevos are nice and warm halfway up my stomach  :uh: . finally got a sunny day and its fucking freezing  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: DID HE SAY HUEVOS??? LMFAO... THAT'S WHY I SAY FUCK SNOW... FOUR SEASONS ARE SO OVER RATED...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 11:44 AM~19659557
> *Sup Liz...Good Morning... :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *


SUP BRO. HOW DID THE FLOORPAN GO??? SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME MARK... THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 21 2011, 10:56 AM~19659649-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: DID HE SAY HUEVOS??? LMFAO... THAT'S WHY I SAY FUCK SNOW... FOUR SEASONS ARE SO OVER RATED...
> SUP BRO. HOW DID THE FLOORPAN GO??? SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME MARK... THANKS... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it, now just need to prep the area for replacement.. Angel said Hi..
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2011, 11:01 AM~19659704
> *
> *


Sup Jeff, Thanks for the bump. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Liz , were gonna pass by.. around 1:30 or so..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:19 PM~19659841
> *I got it, now just need to prep the area for replacement.. Angel said Hi..
> *


COOL I HOPE THE REPLACEMENT GOES SMOOTHLY... :biggrin: WELDING IS A PAIN IN THE ACE... LMAO...NOT THAT I WOULD EVER WELD, SHIT... I LEAVE THE DIRTY WORK TO CHINO... HAHAHA SHIT ONLY TIMES I WILL GET DIRTY ARE THE TIMES I NEED TO FIGHT... WHY LIE... I'LL HELP DETAIL, CUT, COLOR SAND, MASK, MIX PAINT, ESTIMATE DAMAGE, BUT THE REAL DIRTY WORK, THAT'S WHEN I TURN INTO A GIRL AND SAY FUCK THAT SHIT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'LL BE IN MY OFFICE ON LAY IT LOW... HAHAHA SPOILED AINT I... I GET THE EASY JOBS...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 11:28 AM~19659936
> *COOL I HOPE THE REPLACEMENT GOES SMOOTHLY... :biggrin: WELDING IS A PAIN IN THE ACE... LMAO...NOT THAT I WOULD EVER WELD, SHIT... I LEAVE THE DIRTY WORK TO CHINO... HAHAHA SHIT ONLY TIMES I WILL GET DIRTY ARE THE TIMES I NEED TO FIGHT... WHY LIE... I'LL HELP DETAIL, CUT, COLOR SAND, MASK, MIX PAINT, ESTIMATE DAMAGE, BUT THE REAL DIRTY WORK, THAT'S WHEN I TURN INTO A GIRL AND SAY FUCK THAT SHIT...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'LL BE IN MY OFFICE ON LAY IT LOW... HAHAHA SPOILED AINT I... I GET THE EASY JOBS...
> *


I hope so also.. It should.. See you soon..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:27 PM~19659922
> *Liz , were gonna pass by.. around 1:30 or so..
> *


  MARK SEE YOU GUYS HERE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MARK THANKS FOR BRINGING ANGEL... SHE IS THE BOMB... TOTALLY LOVED TALKING WITH HER... :biggrin: AND TRUST I AM THE KIND WHO RATHER HANG OUT WITH MEN THAN A WOMAN, BUT SINCE WE HAVE THAT IN COMMEN, SHE IS SUPER COOL... I HATE GURLY GIRLS... WITH A PASSION... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 03:56 PM~19661953
> *MARK THANKS FOR BRINGING ANGEL... SHE IS THE BOMB... TOTALLY LOVED TALKING WITH HER... :biggrin: AND TRUST I AM THE KIND WHO RATHER HANG OUT WITH MEN THAN A WOMAN, BUT SINCE WE HAVE THAT IN COMMEN, SHE IS SUPER COOL... I HATE GURLY GIRLS... WITH A PASSION... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I've got me a lil gangster..JK! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, boostedbrad


Whats up Brad, You got your order yesterday? :biggrin:


----------



## boostedbrad

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 08:25 PM~19663008
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, boostedbrad
> Whats up Brad, You got your order yesterday?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man, looks great, gonna put it to use real soon...... just sent ya a message.....thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by boostedbrad_@Jan 21 2011, 06:28 PM~19663027
> *yeah man, looks great, gonna put it to use real soon...... just sent ya a message.....thanks!
> *


Cool, Cool, PM sent


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:37 AM~19659504
> *yeah i miss my boo  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2011, 10:38 PM~19665054
> *:wow:  :naughty:
> *


 :uh: :burn: :sprint: :biggrin: 

Dam fool, did you just get off work?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 10:44 PM~19665086
> *:uh:  :burn:  :sprint:  :biggrin:
> 
> Dam fool, did you just get off work?
> *


at 930 :happysad: 
14hrs


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2011, 10:49 PM~19665111
> *at 930 :happysad:
> 14hrs
> *


 :0 Well get your rest.. talk to you later.. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 12:38 AM~19665054
> *:wow:  :naughty:
> *


shes back!!!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:59 PM~19665163
> *shes back!!!!!!  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 22 2011, 01:01 AM~19665173
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


somebody gonna get raped :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 21 2011, 11:01 PM~19665173-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 11:04 PM~19665188
> *somebody gonna get raped  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Shot with SparkleEfx


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 01:28 PM~19659936
> *COOL I HOPE THE REPLACEMENT GOES SMOOTHLY... :biggrin: WELDING IS A PAIN IN THE ACE... LMAO...NOT THAT I WOULD EVER WELD, SHIT... I LEAVE THE DIRTY WORK TO CHINO... HAHAHA SHIT ONLY TIMES I WILL GET DIRTY ARE THE TIMES I NEED TO FIGHT... WHY LIE... I'LL HELP DETAIL, CUT, COLOR SAND, MASK, MIX PAINT, ESTIMATE DAMAGE, BUT THE REAL DIRTY WORK, THAT'S WHEN I TURN INTO A GIRL AND SAY FUCK THAT SHIT...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'LL BE IN MY OFFICE ON LAY IT LOW... HAHAHA SPOILED AINT I... I GET THE EASY JOBS...
> *


What Welding is Fun thou have you tried it? :happysad: I was so scared to do it before I took my Welding Class at school but my Teacher kinda gave me a lil lesson before and it's Actually Fun lol and I got to replace the Floor Pan on a 66 Mustang at school it was a lot of dirty work but was worth it in the end and fun  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 05:56 PM~19661953
> *MARK THANKS FOR BRINGING ANGEL... SHE IS THE BOMB... TOTALLY LOVED TALKING WITH HER... :biggrin: AND TRUST I AM THE KIND WHO RATHER HANG OUT WITH MEN THAN A WOMAN, BUT SINCE WE HAVE THAT IN COMMEN, SHE IS SUPER COOL... I HATE GURLY GIRLS... WITH A PASSION... :biggrin:
> *


Lol Me Too well I don't Hate them they just Annoy the Hell outa Me lol, that's one reason why I like my Body Shop Jobs Cuz I'm the Only Girl so NO DRAMA what so ever Yay lol :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 12:15 PM~19667594
> *Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hoss805

Thanks for the Flake Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 22 2011, 12:59 PM~19667797
> *Thanks for the Flake Mark  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the biz, Another Great shop to deal with. If your up in the 805 this is where it's at! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

i got a package at work!! but im not at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 












my lady will be home wit it in about an hr!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Jan 22 2011, 11:03 AM~19666917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with SparkleEfx</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1feature1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1feature.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT WORK BRO... SPAKLE EFX IS THE SH*T... BAD ASS PAINTJOB!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 12:08 PM~19667207
> *What Welding is Fun thou have you tried it?  :happysad:  I was so scared to do it before I took my Welding Class at school but my Teacher kinda gave me a lil lesson before and it's Actually Fun lol and I got to replace the Floor Pan on a 66 Mustang at school it was a lot of dirty work but was worth it in the end and fun :biggrin:
> *




I AINT SCARED, I JUST DON'T HAVE THE FOCUS IT TAKE FOR SOME THINGS... I KNOW I AM ADHD... IF THINGS DON'T INTREST ME, I WON'T FOCUS... LOL... THAT AND MY BABY AINT THE BEST TEACHER IN THE WORLD...LMAO... CHINO:"BABE YOU'VE SEEN ME DO IT A MILLION TIMES" ME: "YOU'VE SEEN ME COOK A MILLION TIMES, WHAT'S YOUR POINT?" LMAO... CHINO: :0 HAHAHAH... I WIN...THERE ARE REASONS WHY I DON'T DO SOME OF THE DIRTY JOBS, BUT FEAR IS NEVER ONE OF THEM... I JUST EITHER DON'T HAVE THE PATIENCE TO LEARN, OR IT REMINDS ME OF PEOPLE I PERFER TO FORGET, SO I ASSOCIATE IT WITH THE PERSON, NOT THE SITUATION... FUNNY AREN'T I??? BUT MY MIND IS A BIT TWISTED LIKE THAT... I CAN DO MECHANICAL SH*T CUZ MY SPERM DONOR WAS A MECHANIC, BUT SINCE I DON'T CARE ABOUT HIM, I DON'T CARE TO DO MECHANICS... SUCKS FOR MY MAN BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS... THATS A HANG UP OF MINE THAT I STILL HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIX...



> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 22 2011, 12:12 PM~19667228--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(cutebratt04 @ Jan 22 2011, 12:12 PM) [snapback]19667228[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'><span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol Me Too well I don't Hate them they just Annoy the Hell outa Me lol, that's one reason why I like my Body Shop Jobs Cuz I'm the Only Girl so NO DRAMA what so ever Yay lol  :cheesy:  _





> _
> [/b]_


_

O I DO, I HATE HOW FAKE THEY ARE, HOW THEY ACT LIKE THEIR SH*T DON'T STINK, HOW THEY ARE ALWAYS SO BUZY LOOKING AT EVERYBODIES ASS, THEY FORGET THEIRS IS FULL OF SHIT TOO, BUT MOST OF ALL I HATE HOW AS SOON AS A FOO WALKS AWAY THEY TALK CRAP... DAMN KIND TO THINK ABOUT IT THEIR ARE SOME MALES THAT FIT THAT DISCRIPTION TOO... LMAO... I AM OUT SPOKEN, I RATHER HAVE A MOFO HATE ME FOR WHO AND HOW I AM, THAN LOVE ME FOR SOMEONE I AM NOT... TRUTH BE TOLD ALTHOUGH MALES ARE ASSHOLES, THEY HAVE DIFFERENT DRAMA, UNLIKE FEMALES... I ADMIRE YOU, YOU ARE OUT THERE TRYING TO MAKE IT IN A MANS WORLD, MAD PROPS TO YOU BRAT, ALL YOU GOT TO WORRY ABOUT IS THE CONSTANT HARRASMENT... LOL... I KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT TOO... 


<!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 02:53 PM~19668053
*i got a package at work!! but im not at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: 








my lady will be home wit it in about an hr!!    
*[/quote]

CALM DOWN COMPA, YOU PROBABLY ALREADY HAVE THOSE BAD ASS FLAKES...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 22 2011, 04:49 PM~19668337
> *CALM DOWN COMPA,  YOU PROBABLY ALREADY HAVE THOSE BAD ASS FLAKES...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: all new colors :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

its like xmas in january!!!


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 05:38 PM~19668606
> *its like xmas in january!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit you werent lying about xmas!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 22 2011, 11:13 PM~19670980
> *holy shit you werent lying about xmas!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

heres da complete collection!! todays and my other purchases


----------



## FlipFlopBox

wondering what would look good over a white and teal... bout to pick up this chevy and gonna do a two tone white on top with teal on the bottom and wanna spray something over both that will look good.... has anyone sprayed the laser yellow over white????


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 11:17 PM~19671009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> heres da complete collection!! todays and my other purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



spray some laser yellow over a white and a teal for me real quick lol and send me a video


----------



## bigshod

yyy


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 22 2011, 11:21 PM~19671035
> *spray some laser yellow over a white and a teal for me real quick lol and send me a video
> *


Ok I'm on it :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 23 2011, 12:10 AM~19671401
> *yyy
> *


Y????? :ugh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 10:27 PM~19671504
> *Y????? :ugh:
> *


  ttt :banghead:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 23 2011, 08:02 AM~19672371
> *  ttt :banghead:
> *


PENDEJO!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## caddyryder10

ttt


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 12:26 AM~19671496
> *Ok I'm on it :uh:
> *


lol whats the problem? :dunno:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 08:24 AM~19672871
> *PENDEJO!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 23 2011, 12:33 PM~19673886
> *:uh:
> *


its ok still like to :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 11:37 AM~19673928
> *its ok  still like to  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


WHAT'S UP TO ALL YOU CRAZIES... LOL... TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 22 2011, 04:49 PM~19668337
> *I AINT SCARED, I JUST DON'T HAVE THE FOCUS IT TAKE FOR SOME THINGS... I KNOW I AM ADHD... IF THINGS DON'T INTREST ME, I WON'T FOCUS... LOL... THAT AND MY BABY AINT THE BEST TEACHER IN THE WORLD...LMAO... CHINO:"BABE YOU'VE SEEN ME DO IT A MILLION TIMES" ME: "YOU'VE SEEN ME COOK A MILLION TIMES, WHAT'S YOUR POINT?" LMAO... CHINO:  :0 HAHAHAH... I WIN...THERE ARE REASONS WHY I DON'T DO SOME OF THE DIRTY JOBS, BUT FEAR IS NEVER ONE OF THEM... I JUST EITHER DON'T HAVE THE PATIENCE TO LEARN, OR IT REMINDS ME OF PEOPLE I PERFER TO FORGET, SO I ASSOCIATE IT WITH THE PERSON, NOT THE SITUATION... FUNNY AREN'T I??? BUT MY MIND IS A BIT TWISTED LIKE THAT... I CAN DO MECHANICAL SH*T CUZ MY SPERM DONOR WAS A MECHANIC, BUT SINCE I DON'T CARE ABOUT HIM, I DON'T CARE TO DO MECHANICS... SUCKS FOR MY MAN BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS... THATS A HANG UP OF MINE THAT I STILL HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIX...
> O I DO, I HATE HOW FAKE THEY ARE, HOW THEY ACT LIKE THEIR SH*T DON'T STINK, HOW THEY ARE ALWAYS SO BUZY LOOKING AT EVERYBODIES ASS, THEY FORGET THEIRS IS FULL OF SHIT TOO, BUT MOST OF ALL I HATE HOW AS SOON AS A FOO WALKS AWAY THEY TALK CRAP... DAMN KIND TO THINK ABOUT IT THEIR ARE SOME MALES THAT FIT THAT DISCRIPTION TOO... LMAO... I AM OUT SPOKEN, I RATHER HAVE A MOFO HATE ME FOR WHO AND HOW I AM, THAN LOVE ME FOR SOMEONE I AM NOT... TRUTH BE TOLD ALTHOUGH MALES ARE ASSHOLES, THEY HAVE DIFFERENT DRAMA, UNLIKE FEMALES... I ADMIRE YOU, YOU ARE OUT THERE TRYING TO MAKE IT IN A MANS WORLD, MAD PROPS TO YOU BRAT, ALL YOU GOT TO WORRY ABOUT IS THE CONSTANT HARRASMENT... LOL... I KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT TOO...
> *


Oh ok I See Lol!

All the Guys at the Shop are Older than me and I find that they usually Repect me more but are just Interested in Why I want to Work there, it's the Guys My Own Age or around My Age I find I always have to Prove Myself To, and seem to be More Harrasing from them too but Nothing I Can't Handle Myself I've only ever had to do a Little Ass Kicking lol!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 22 2011, 05:38 PM~19668606-->
> 
> 
> 
> its like xmas in january!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 11:17 PM~19671009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> heres da complete collection!! todays and my other purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Knew you were Holding out on My Christmas Present Spock! I'll PM you the Correct Address to Send My Present To Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 07:37 PM~19676955
> *I Knew you were Holding out on My Christmas Present Spock! I'll PM you the Correct Address to Send My Present To Lol!
> *


yeah u do that send me da correct adress :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 07:47 PM~19677063
> *yeah u do that send me da correct adress  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Why are you gunna Wrap Yourself in the Box with the Flake Too Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 07:49 PM~19677090
> *Why are you gunna Wrap Yourself in the Box with the Flake Too Lmao! :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: gurl please it aint even like that :uh: 









































shipping would be to much


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 08:01 PM~19677206
> *:nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco: gurl please it aint even like that  :uh:
> shipping would be to much
> *


LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

How come I don't see any FLAKE SALES going on in here... :dunno: :|


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 23 2011, 08:17 PM~19677383
> *How come I don't see any FLAKE SALES going on in here...  :dunno:  :|
> *


OOOO Spock You In Trouble Now Lmao! :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

*GOT FLAKE?*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2011, 08:50 PM~19677714
> *GOT FLAKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: dats purrrty :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 23 2011, 08:17 PM~19677383-->
> 
> 
> 
> How come I don't see any FLAKE SALES going on in here...  :dunno:  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nukka its sunday my day off :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 08:47 PM~19677683
> *OOOO Spock You In Trouble Now Lmao! :happysad:
> *


hey u started flirting wit me and shit. trying to get in my panties :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19677802
> *nukka its sunday my day off  :angry:
> hey u started flirting wit me and shit. trying to get in my panties  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


You Wish Lol!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 09:17 PM~19671009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> heres da complete collection!! todays and my other purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I'm jealous....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 09:11 PM~19677971
> *You Wish Lol!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


hey a lil wishful thinking never hurt nobody :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 23 2011, 09:42 PM~19678343
> *:wow: I'm jealous....
> *


im spock nice to meet you :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2011, 07:50 PM~19677714
> *GOT FLAKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT WORK... COLORS ARE OFF THE HOOK... TTT...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19671009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> heres da complete collection!! todays and my other purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 07:54 PM~19678440
> *im spock nice to meet you  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2011, 06:50 PM~19677714
> *GOT FLAKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmmm :wow:


----------



## tjones

TTT  always good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jan 24 2011, 09:52 AM~19682154
> *TTT  always good shit  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! 


:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

late evening bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 07:48 PM~19687900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 23 2011, 11:59 PM~19680006
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEST FLAKES OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 08:48 PM~19687900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: THAT GUNMETAL LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## pi4short




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 09:55 PM~19688964
> *:wow:  :wow: THAT GUNMETAL LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!
> *


it is actually silver flake over black base :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 07:12 AM~19691363
> *it is actually silver flake over black base :0
> *


STILL LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## mmmkandy

makes me wanna flake the shit out of everything


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jan 24 2011, 10:09 PM~19689800-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brother.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 25 2011, 06:12 AM~19691363
> *it is actually silver flake over black base :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait ot see what this one is gonna be.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mmmkandy_@Jan 25 2011, 02:07 PM~19694817
> *makes me wanna flake the shit out of everything
> *


Please do! ! :cheesy:


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 09:48 PM~19687900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 09:48 PM~19687900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 25 2011, 11:42 PM~19699476
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


:scrutinize: I thought u ran off wit mac ? :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 11:56 PM~19699610
> *:scrutinize: I thought u ran off wit mac ? :squint:
> *


No Yall are the Ones Making Up Stories!!! :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 25 2011, 10:21 PM~19699816
> *No Yall are the Ones Making Up Stories!!! :angry:
> *


You know we're just playing around.. getting you all riled up.. SEE' lol :biggrin: 

Sup Britt.. hows the new job.. I hope all is well..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:25 AM~19699841
> *You know we're just playing around.. getting you all riled up.. SEE' lol  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Britt.. hows the new job.. I hope all is well..
> *


Exhausting lol but I Like it :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 25 2011, 10:28 PM~19699877
> *Exhausting lol but I Like it :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe one of these days you'll be building your own classic.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:30 AM~19699882
> *Well maybe one of these days you'll be building your own classic..  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


That would be nice but I'm Not messing with the Engine lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

* SPARKLE EFX... BLINGING UP OUR BROTHERS RIDE...*


----------



## bigshod

ttt flake guy


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 23 2011, 11:59 PM~19680006
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

GONNA NEED SOME FLAKE SOON!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 26 2011, 09:40 AM~19702668
> *GONNA NEED SOME FLAKE SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Flaked patterns :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 26 2011, 09:40 AM~19702668
> *GONNA NEED SOME FLAKE SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just let me know... FUDDRUCKERS... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:50 AM~19702734
> *Just let me know... FUDDRUCKERS... :biggrin:
> *


He jus did :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 09:59 AM~19702804
> *He jus did :uh:
> *


Meaning I'll be on my way.. AND WE GONNA EAT LUNCH TOO! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:02 PM~19702837
> *Meaning I'll be on my way.. AND WE GONNA EAT LUNCH TOO!  :cheesy:
> *


what we eating im hungry :biggrin: . get me da 3/4lb burger wit regular cheese and fries. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:06 AM~19702872
> *what we eating im hungry  :biggrin: . get me da 3/4lb burger wit regular cheese and fries.  :biggrin:
> *


Man up boy 3/4 is for da ladies :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:11 PM~19702905
> *Man up boy 3/4 is for da ladies :uh:
> *


nukka im tryin to watch my girlish figure!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:14 AM~19702934
> *nukka im tryin to watch my girlish figure!!
> *


Then u need to tighten up that butt hole :uh: 
























Say huh :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:17 PM~19702963
> *Then u need to tighten up that butt hole  :uh:
> Say huh :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ya nasty fuck :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark, cool kicking it today :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 26 2011, 05:02 PM~19706138
> *Sup Mark, cool kicking it today  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes Sir, it was chill... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 26 2011, 06:02 PM~19706138-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Mark, cool kicking it today  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:28 PM~19707636
> *Yes Sir, it was chill...  :biggrin:
> *


*IT'S ALWAYS COOL WHEN WE GET TO KICK IT... TTT...*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I'm close to pickin a color...Strathosphere, western blue, show stopper chrome or kokaine white


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 26 2011, 11:33 PM~19710064
> *I'm close to pickin a color...Strathosphere, western blue, show stopper chrome or kokaine white
> *



just remember the cocaine white is not for snorting :happysad: :biggrin: .....pick something nikka they all bling


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 26 2011, 11:33 PM~19710064
> *I'm close to pickin a color...Strathosphere, western blue, show stopper chrome or kokaine white
> *


What color is the car or bike?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:47 PM~19710170
> *just remember the cocaine white is not for snorting  :happysad:  :biggrin:  .....pick something nikka they all bling
> *


Oh shit its not??!!  ok I'll scratch that off the list :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:51 PM~19710194
> *What color is the car or bike?
> *


Its goin to be baby blue


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17425286
> *Hello, It is always best to start at the last page to see the latest updates. Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you have any copper penny? If so how much would you recommend for a 96 lincoln town car and also how much would it be?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD MORNING MARK, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT THURSDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 27 2011, 07:40 AM~19711714-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mario... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 10:09 AM~19712907
> *Do you have any copper penny? If so how much would you recommend for a 96 lincoln town car and also how much would it be?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have Copper Penney, If you just want to dust the car then all you need is 1 jar.. $23.50 shipped. to any lower 48 states..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 10:40 AM~19713108
> *GOOD MORNING MARK, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT THURSDAY... :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning! So far so good....X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All colors are available in the new style jars*</span>


----------



## Redeemed1

Got my package today! Thanks for all the info and fast response :thumbsup:....Do you have Fire Red? If you do can you post a pic thanks.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Jan 27 2011, 02:09 PM~19714857
> *Got my package today! Thanks for all the info and fast response  :thumbsup:
> *


Right on David, Drop that in the Feed Back for me.. Thanks! Good Luck on that bad ass Monte!


Fire red is right there in the middle of the pic above with the new jar post


----------



## DETONATER

That regal red would look good also with your color..


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 03:13 PM~19714884
> *That regal red would look good also with your color..
> *


Witch one is darker? What do you think would look better with candy brandy wine?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Jan 27 2011, 02:16 PM~19714913
> *Witch one is darker? What do you think would look better with candy brandy wine?
> *


The red is just bright, and the regal is more of a wine color. Neither are dark just regal has that wine look to it.. Joe might still have a sample of the regal red.. I left him with a small jar one time I delivered to him..


----------



## mmmkandy

got mine today :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Jan 27 2011, 02:20 PM~19714949
> *got mine today :thumbsup:
> *


Cool deal, no postal mess up's . :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 03:20 PM~19714944
> *The red is just bright, and the regal is more of a wine color. Neither are dark just regal has that wine look to it.. Joe might still have a sample of the regal red.. I left him with a small jar one time I delivered to him..
> *


I was thinking about the regal red...might have to pick some up if i decide to do something i have up my sleeve :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Jan 27 2011, 02:24 PM~19714974
> *I was thinking about the regal red...might have to pick some up if i decide to do something i have up my sleeve :naughty:
> *


Nice! I'll be here ready to get you the product you need... :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

Sup mark, i got those samples today and was able to spray em on some cans :biggrin: i'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 27 2011, 07:05 PM~19717308
> *Sup mark, i got those samples today and was able to spray em on some cans :biggrin: i'll post some pics tomorrow
> *


Wud it du homie.. Ya like them colors..? :biggrin: 

Since I can't ride my foe, I feel the need to listen to something hard, Get my relax on...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 27 2011, 09:05 PM~19717308
> *Sup mark, i got those samples today and was able to spray em on some cans :biggrin: i'll post some pics tomorrow
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 08:52 PM~19718613
> *:wow:
> *


Oh Snap... you got competition... lol Look out! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, big86ben


Sup big86ben, Whats good homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 11:00 PM~19718717
> *Oh Snap... you got competition... lol  Look out!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


If its sparkel efx flake there is no competition. Even match :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 09:36 PM~19718415
> *Wud it du homie.. Ya like them colors..?  :biggrin:
> 
> Since I can't ride my foe, I feel the need to listen to something hard, Get my relax on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish I could bump this ib my foe  an the colors look sick! That regal red was the one I was looking for, lemme know how much for a small jar shipped


----------



## del toro

NICE FLAKE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:00 PM~19718717
> *Oh Snap... you got competition... lol  Look out!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Naw, spocks el maestro! His technique was used :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by del toro+Jan 27 2011, 10:06 PM~19719436-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE FLAKE!!!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 PM~19719453
> *Naw, spocks el maestro! His technique was used :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 28 2011, 12:08 AM~19719453
> *Naw, spocks el maestro! His technique was used :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## caddyryder10

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WOOOOOD UP MARK, HOPE YOUR ARE OF TO A BAD ASS FRIDAY... LOL... IT'S BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE, SO IT SHOULD BE A GREAT DAY FOR YA... WELL MY REGARDS TO ANGEL... HOPE YOU TO HAVE A GREAT ONE...


----------



## lesstime

what up mark and flake crew lol 
every one have a good friday be safe and get the bbq going i know its nice out in cali


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jan 28 2011, 08:29 AM~19721762-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Jeff.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 09:41 AM~19722216
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Will .. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 28 2011, 09:47 AM~19722257
> *WOOOOOD UP MARK, HOPE YOUR ARE OF TO A BAD ASS FRIDAY... LOL... IT'S BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE, SO IT SHOULD BE A GREAT DAY FOR YA... WELL MY REGARDS TO ANGEL... HOPE YOU TO HAVE A GREAT ONE...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up to the hi desert today.. Angel says hi.. Hope you guys have a blessed day also.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 10:40 AM~19722577
> *what up mark and flake crew lol
> every one have a good friday be safe and get the bbq going i know its nice out in cali
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Hello to everyone else.. I hope your friday and weekend is a good one.. be safe and enjoy! * :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 12:58 PM~19722711
> *Hello to everyone else.. I hope your friday and weekend is a good one.. be safe and enjoy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU!


----------



## Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 28 2011, 11:37 AM~19722994-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OoooooWeeeey! who is she? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 02:25 PM~19724196
> *PM'D YOU!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 06:12 PM~19725648
> *:wave:
> *


Sup J!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 08:32 PM~19725799
> *OoooooWeeeey! who is she?  :biggrin:
> *


Who's who??? Dat boink was for you :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 06:51 PM~19725928
> *Who's who??? Dat boink was for you :boink:
> *


Thought you had a hunny for me, I guess your saying you took one for the team... :h5: EXIT only over here...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wow: :wow: :0 :0 :wave: :around: :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 08:09 PM~19726522
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :wave:  :around:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: 

I have to let it be know the liking of women... :biggrin: Exit Only! !


----------



## eric0425

TTT. :biggrin: WHAT UP MARK


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 28 2011, 09:28 PM~19727224
> *TTT. :biggrin:  WHAT UP MARK
> *


Sup Brother.. Just trying to keep everything moving.. so far so good.. Thanks for the Bump..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 08:54 PM~19725946
> *Thought you had a hunny for me, I guess your saying you took one for the team... :h5: EXIT  only over here...
> *


fucking pussy!! just imagine taking a shit but backwards :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:31 PM~19727255
> *fucking pussy!! just imagine taking a shit but backwards  :wow:
> *


Fucking KILL ME NOW!! just get it over with....! ! :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## CPT BOY

sup Detonater?????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:33 PM~19727276
> *Fucking KILL ME NOW!! just get it over with....! !  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


*WAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 28 2011, 09:34 PM~19727286
> *sup Detonater?????
> *


Whats up George.. Hope all is well ! Sup wit da rag.. got a release date yet?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:34 PM~19727288
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That was just wrong!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 28 2011, 09:38 PM~19726766-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> I have to let it be know the liking of women... :biggrin: Exit Only! !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEWARE OF COMPA... HE'S A NASTY LIL FREAK... LMAO... BUT I LOVE HIS HUMOR... AS LONG AS HE DON'T VIOLATE MY EYES WITH **** PICS... I WILL LAUGH MY ASS OFF... LIKE RIGHT NOW I PICTURE YOU SHAKING YOUR HEAD SAYING OH HELL NAH NIKKA, THIS BE A EXIT, DO NOT ENTER HOLE... HAHAHAHA...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:31 PM~19727255
> *fucking pussy!! just imagine taking a shit but backwards  :wow:
> *


PINCHE COMPA, THAT IS A NASTY ASS THING TO IMAGINE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EWWWWWWWWWWWW..... (I IMAGINED IT...)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:36 PM~19727315
> *That was just wrong!
> *


it was 1 punch ko :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:36 PM~19727302
> *Whats up George.. Hope all is well ! Sup wit da rag.. got a release date yet?
> *



Mark yo calanders 05-05-2011 :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:38 PM~19727324
> *it was  1 punch ko  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :angel: 

Now you gotta bring me back to life.. Go sell something.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:36 PM~19727302
> *Whats up George.. Hope all is well ! Sup wit da rag.. got a release date yet?
> *


X CDC, THAT BABY YOU GOT IS BEAUTIFUL... I'M A GIRL I CAN SAY THAT AND GET AWAY WITH IT... LOL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 28 2011, 09:39 PM~19727332
> *Mark yo calanders    05-05-2011 :naughty:
> *


Hell ya.. can't wait to see it again. :biggrin:

George, who on your side of town needs flake?


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19727344
> *X CDC, THAT BABY YOU GOT IS BEAUTIFUL... I'M A GIRL I CAN SAY THAT AND GET AWAY WITH IT... LOL...
> *



Thank you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19727342
> *:angel:  :angel:
> 
> Now you gotta bring me back to life.. Go sell something.. :biggrin:
> *


you want mouf to mouf cpr :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19727332
> *Mark yo calanders    05-05-2011 :naughty:
> *



:wow: :wow: WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS REVEAL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19727349
> *you want mouf to mouf cpr  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DON'T DO IT MARK... WHO KNOWS WHERE THAT MOUF HAS BEEN... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 11:37 PM~19727316
> *BEWARE OF COMPA... HE'S A NASTY LIL FREAK... LMAO... BUT I LOVE HIS HUMOR... AS LONG AS HE DON'T VIOLATE MY EYES WITH **** PICS... I WILL LAUGH MY ASS OFF... LIKE RIGHT NOW I PICTURE YOU SHAKING YOUR HEAD SAYING OH HELL NAH NIKKA, THIS BE A EXIT, DO NOT ENTER HOLE... HAHAHAHA...
> PINCHE COMPA, THAT IS A NASTY ASS THING TO IMAGINE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: EWWWWWWWWWWWW..... (I IMAGINED IT...)
> *


soy un hijo de la chingada!! :biggrin: (im a son of a bitch)


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:41 PM~19727349
> *you want mouf to mouf cpr  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


where's she at.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 09:42 PM~19727362
> *DON'T DO IT MARK... WHO KNOWS WHERE THAT MOUF HAS BEEN... LOL...
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

Spock..you nasty... you know he answer to this one for sure..

Whats the thickest body filled youve seen?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19727348
> *Thank you
> *


SHOOT NO NEED TO THANK BRO... ONLY SPEAKING THE TRUTH... I GIVE PROPS WHERE PROPS ARE DUE...


----------



## DETONATER

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DETONATER, elspock84, SouthSideCustoms, Dreamwork Customs


Sup Victor.. I'm still working on those parts... You need any flake?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727386
> *Spock..you nasty... you know he answer to this one for sure..
> 
> Whats the thickest body filled youve seen?
> *


huh you lost me nukka!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:45 PM~19727386
> *Spock..you nasty... you know he answer to this one for sure..
> 
> Whats the thickest body filled youve seen?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=elspock84,Jan 27 2011, 08:29 AM~19711661]*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 11:42 PM~19727362
> *DON'T DO IT MARK... WHO KNOWS WHERE THAT MOUF HAS BEEN... LOL...
> *


dont trip i got some ready to go


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19727429
> *dont trip i got some ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CABRON IS ALWAYS PREPARED...LMFAO....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 11:51 PM~19727442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CABRON IS ALWAYS PREPARED...LMFAO....
> *


never know when u might have to save a life :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:46 PM~19727401
> *huh you lost me nukka!!
> *


Well I guess after being all up in da cavity, you will need some of this


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:53 PM~19727457
> *never know when u might have to save a life  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND A GOOD SAMERITAN...AWWWW...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19727470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND A GOOD SAMERITAN...AWWWW...
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:54 PM~19727464
> *Well I guess after being all up in da cavity, you will need some of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARK THAT WAS A KNOCK OUT PUNCH LINE RIGHT THERE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:55 PM~19727477
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

Awww Look who rolled in 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigshod, elspock84, DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs


You late foo... spock's trying to rape me.. get you bitch foo


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 10:56 PM~19727482
> *:uh:
> *


LET THE FUN BEGIN... WHAT'S UP SHOD???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 PM~19727482
> *:uh:
> *


hey snookums!!! :boink: :boink: 



























































you got yo jamies on already :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 09:57 PM~19727494
> *LET THE FUN BEGIN... WHAT'S UP SHOD???
> *


hi


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:56 PM~19727489
> *Awww  Look who rolled in
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bigshod, elspock84, DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
> You late foo... spock's trying to rape me.. get you bitch foo
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ISSINGMYPANTS:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:57 PM~19727496
> *hey snookums!!!  :boink:  :boink:
> you got yo jamies on already  :wow:
> *


sho do










:naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 28 2011, 09:57 PM~19727496-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey snookums!!!  :boink:  :boink:
> you got yo jamies on already  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 09:58 PM~19727505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ISSINGMYPANTS:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 PM~19727489
> *Awww  Look who rolled in
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bigshod, elspock84, DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
> You late foo... spock's trying to rape me.. get you bitch foo
> *


no i wasnt fucker!!! i was trying to persuade u into giving it up but i wasnt tryin to rape you :angry: 




































































unless you wanna role play :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 09:59 PM~19727510
> *sho do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


My fucking eyes are burning!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19727510
> *sho do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


EWWWWWWWWWWWWW.... MY EYES MY POOR LIL EYES... SOMEONE SLAP SHOD... :uh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:59 PM~19727520
> *no i wasnt fucker!!! i was trying to persuade u into giving it up but i wasnt tryin to rape you  :angry:
> unless you wanna role play  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


no comprendo, role play QUE... :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:59 PM~19727510
> *sho do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19727520
> *no i wasnt fucker!!! i was trying to persuade u into giving it up but i wasnt tryin to rape you  :angry:
> unless you wanna role play  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE COME BACK KING HAS DONE IT AGAIN... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:59 PM~19727520
> *no i wasnt fucker!!! i was trying to persuade u into giving it up but i wasnt tryin to rape you  :angry:
> unless you wanna role play  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i like to role play








:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:01 AM~19727538
> *no comprendo, role play QUE... :dunno:
> *


me raping you :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:02 PM~19727544
> *i like to role play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU TWO ARE SOME FREAKY FREAKS...LOL... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:02 AM~19727544
> *i like to role play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


i got my mask ready :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:01 PM~19727538
> *no comprendo, role play QUE... :dunno:
> *


HE KNOWS SPANISH FOO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:04 AM~19727555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU TWO ARE SOME FREAKY FREAKS...LOL...  :happysad:
> *


big shod said u let him use it :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 11:04 PM~19727559
> *i got my mask ready  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT NACHO LIBRES MASK YOU BARROWED???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 PM~19727559
> *i got my mask ready  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me too

:h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:06 AM~19727580
> *me too
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*pendejo!! wahahahahahahah!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 11:05 PM~19727568
> *big shod said u let him use it  :uh:
> *


SHOD :twak: :twak: I TOLD YOU NOT TO TELL... DAMN PILLOW TALKER...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:07 PM~19727596
> *pendejo!! wahahahahahahah!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:07 AM~19727598
> *SHOD  :twak:  :twak: I TOLD YOU NOT TO TELL... DAMN PILLOW TALKER...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:06 PM~19727580
> *me too
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 11:08 PM~19727605
> *:wow:
> *


HEY MY GRAMMA USE TO SAY TELL ME WHO YOU HANG AROUND WITH AND I'LL TELL YOU WHO YOU ARE... LMAO... AHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:08 AM~19727600
> *:happysad:
> *


had my titties jigglin i was laughing so much :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:09 AM~19727615
> *HEY MY GRAMMA USE TO SAY TELL ME WHO YOU HANG AROUND WITH AND I'LL TELL YOU WHO YOU ARE... LMAO... AHAHAHAHAHAAAAA
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 10:07 PM~19727598
> *SHOD  :twak:  :twak: I TOLD YOU NOT TO TELL... DAMN PILLOW TALKER...
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:10 PM~19727625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN YOU GUYS ARE TO DAMN MUCH...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 11:10 PM~19727622
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


HEY I AM THE GOOD ONE IN THE BUNCH... GOT TO KEEP THAT BALANCE... (SHHH THAT'S MY STORY I AM STICKING TO IT COMPA...)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:12 AM~19727632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN YOU GUYS ARE TO DAMN MUCH...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:02 PM~19727548
> *me raping you  :wow:
> *


NEVER!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:15 PM~19727665
> *NEVER!
> *


:SILENTLY GIGGLING:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:15 PM~19727665
> *NEVER!
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:18 AM~19727690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


quoted for truff :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:15 AM~19727665
> *NEVER!
> *


say what you want :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:18 PM~19727690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK SHOD PERFECT TIMING... YOU AND SPOCK ARE NATURALS...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:20 PM~19727715
> *say what you want  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *



























































wait wuh :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BE RIGHT BACK GONNA GO TAKE A MY MEDS...LMAO... THIS SHIT WILL BE FUNNIER...  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:| :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:22 AM~19727735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait wuh :wow:  :wow:
> *


ummmmmm :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: thought we was only gonna be fuck buddies


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:22 PM~19727735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait wuh :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :drama: :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19727738
> *BE RIGHT BACK GONNA GO TAKE A MY MEDS...LMAO... THIS SHIT WILL BE FUNNIER...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:25 AM~19727753
> *:|  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


x2 wait for me :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:26 PM~19727768
> *x2 wait for me  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :cheesy: 
wait for me tooo
:sprint:


----------



## bigshod

gotta go see u peeps in the am


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:25 PM~19727756
> *ummmmmm  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: thought we was only gonna be fuck buddies
> *


*Thats what you thought.... Shod put in this order to make sure your ready*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:28 AM~19727789
> *:cheesy:
> wait for me tooo
> :sprint:
> *


sounds like a choo choo train in da making!! i got da back end shod is da middle and mark gets to be in da front 

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:30 PM~19727825
> *Thats what you thought.... Shod put in this order to make sure your ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 29 2011, 12:29 AM~19727816
> *gotta go see u peeps in the am
> *


ok night night!!! pm them nudes u owe me please :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:30 AM~19727825
> *Thats what you thought.... Shod put in this order to make sure your ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:31 PM~19727827
> *sounds like a choo choo train in da making!! i got da back end shod is da middle and mark gets to be in da front
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:32 AM~19727851
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ok switch wit shod


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19727880
> *ok switch wit shod
> *


:uh: Play time is over fool! Fucking fairy dust scared everyone away.. lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:38 AM~19727890
> *:uh: Play time is over fool! Fucking fairy dust scared everyone away.. lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


waahahahahahah!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its all good we laughed our asses off!! :biggrin: 

im gonna be trying out some flake tomorrow on some shit :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19727914
> *waahahahahahah!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all good we laughed our asses off!!  :biggrin:
> 
> im gonna be trying out some flake tomorrow on some shit  :wow:
> *


Thats what I'm talking about.. 


George, any body on your side of town need flake?


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:44 PM~19727939
> *Thats what I'm talking about..
> George, any body on your side of town need flake?
> *


not that i now of homie, u know louie?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:30 PM~19727825
> *Thats what you thought.... Shod put in this order to make sure your ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: OH WAIT, FAIRY DUST... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT TO ALL YOU BROTHERS...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 10:49 PM~19727980
> *GOOD NIGHT TO ALL YOU BROTHERS...
> *


Good Night... :biggrin: 

Thanks George..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## mmmkandy

any white ice pearl ? and that cocaine white


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MARK!!! HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL START TO YOUR WEEKEND, I BARELY WOKE UP ABOUT 30 MIN. AGO...LOL... I LOVE MY HIBERNATING WEEKENDS... :biggrin: ANY HOW SAY WHAT'S UP TO ANGEL, AND MAY YOU BOTH HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy+Jan 29 2011, 01:12 PM~19731057-->
> 
> 
> 
> any white ice pearl ? and that cocaine white
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean pic's of sprayed samples?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 01:14 PM~19731071
> *WHAT'S UP MARK!!! HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL START TO YOUR WEEKEND, I BARELY WOKE UP ABOUT 30 MIN. AGO...LOL... I LOVE MY HIBERNATING WEEKENDS... :biggrin: ANY HOW SAY WHAT'S UP TO ANGEL, AND MAY YOU BOTH HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND...
> *


She said hello, We just got back from Norms.. a great start to the weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 03:00 PM~19731361
> *Do you mean pic's of sprayed samples?
> She said hello, We just got back from Norms.. a great start to the weekend.. :biggrin:
> *


AWWW... HOW CUTE...LOL... WELL I HAD ME SOME GOOD SLEEP, SO CAN'T COMPLAIN... BUT NOW I GOT TO GO CLEAN UP AND DO MY CHORES BEFORE MY BABY GET'S HOME...  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04


Bratt! I almost got taken advantage of yesterday from spock.. :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 05:26 PM~19731762
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> Bratt! I almost got taken advantage of yesterday from spock.. :uh:
> *


Fucking snitch :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 05:26 PM~19731762
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> Bratt! I almost got taken advantage of yesterday from spock.. :uh:
> *


Let's Go Kick his Ass!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 29 2011, 05:50 PM~19731906
> *Let's Go Kick his Ass!!!
> *


man take off ur cape u aint gonna do shit either  















































unless you wanna join mark and we can really party :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 06:14 PM~19732028
> *man take off ur cape u aint gonna do shit either
> unless you wanna join mark and we can really party  :wow:  :wow:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I don't care if it's a Kick Ass Party Me n Mark are gunna turn it in to an Ass Kicking Party and the Ass that has the Honor of being Kicked is Yours Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LIKE ALL PARTIES INVOLVED SO I AM STANDING NUTRAL... :biggrin: I'LL JUST LAUGH...


----------



## pi4short

whats up flake man.... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 29 2011, 06:40 PM~19732185
> *I don't care if it's a Kick Ass Party Me n Mark are gunna turn it in to an Ass Kicking Party and the Ass that has the Honor of being Kicked is Yours Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yaw aint gonna do shit but TOSS my SALAD!! :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 07:33 PM~19732537
> *Yaw aint gonna do shit but TOSS my SALAD!! :tongue:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 05:33 PM~19732537
> *Yaw aint gonna do shit but TOSS my SALAD!! :tongue:
> *


elspock AKA cornholio


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 29 2011, 04:14 PM~19732028-->
> 
> 
> 
> man take off ur cape u aint gonna do shit either
> unless you wanna join mark and we can really party  :wow:  :wow:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 29 2011, 04:40 PM~19732185
> *I don't care if it's a Kick Ass Party Me n Mark are gunna turn it in to an Ass Kicking Party and the Ass that has the Honor of being Kicked is Yours Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



BEWARE Bratty Catwoman and Throbbin True Dynamic Duo! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 08:57 PM~19733125
> *BEWARE Bratty Catwoman and Throbbin True Dynamic Duo!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 29 2011, 05:25 PM~19732483
> *whats up flake man.... :cheesy:
> *


Sup big dog, what the latest project?


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 09:41 PM~19733939
> *Sup big dog, what the latest project?
> *


I got a few lined up but I had to have eye surgery so it put me down for a few weeks... :angry:


----------



## elspock84

chevy orange base wit some sparkle efx orange flake


----------



## elspock84

PICS DONT GIVE THESE COLORS ANY JUSTICE!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 29 2011, 08:56 PM~19734107
> *I got a few lined up but I had to have eye surgery so it put me down for a few weeks...  :angry:
> *


Oh dam! Hope all is well.. thank god for technology...


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 10:08 PM~19734212
> *Oh dam! Hope all is well.. thank god for technology...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

PICS DONT GIVE THESE COLORS ANY JUSTICE! 










































































































































































*
Love that caribean blue .... Bad Ass Color! I'd paint my foe that color..! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 11:10 PM~19734228
> *PICS DONT GIVE THESE COLORS ANY JUSTICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that caribean blue .... Bad Ass Color! I'd paint my foe that color..!
> *


same kandy i used on my welding helmet. but that was a lighter color base wit gold flake.


----------



## DETONATER

who makes the candy? and what made the color so dark?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 11:15 PM~19734281
> *who makes the candy? and what made the color so dark?
> *


napa who else :biggrin: 

i think it was da black base and i mixed alot of it (its a concentrate)


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:19 PM~19734322
> *napa who else  :biggrin:
> 
> i think it was da black base and i mixed alot of it (its a concentrate)
> *


I want that shit!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

elspock is that the planet colors caribean blue? i was just at sw and talking to my reps getting prices on that for a project i mite do, you sprayed that over any silver yet??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 11:20 PM~19734335
> *I want that shit!
> *


its made by sherwin williams custom paint line called planet color. ill get u da part number tomorrow also wit them other prices. 

http://www.planetcolor.com/


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:24 PM~19734370
> *its made by sherwin williams custom paint line called planet color. ill get u da part number tomorrow also wit them other prices.
> 
> http://www.planetcolor.com/
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

That gold flake was that crazy mixed one I sent you right?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CONGRATS TO OUR GOOD FRIEND SPOCK, HE IS BOUT TO BE A PAPA BEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :biggrin: HOPE THE BABY BRINGS YOU MUCH JOY... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU NIKKA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 29 2011, 11:21 PM~19734339
> *elspock is that the planet colors caribean blue?  i was just at sw and talking to my reps getting prices on that for a project i mite do, you sprayed that over any silver yet??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
not on silver YET  but i used it on my helmet wit a champagne base


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 11:29 PM~19734432
> *CONGRATS TO OUR GOOD FRIEND SPOCK, HE IS BOUT TO BE A PAPA BEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :biggrin: HOPE THE BABY BRINGS YOU MUCH JOY... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU NIKKA...
> *


gracias comadre!! i cant wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:32 PM~19734455
> *gracias comadre!! i cant wait!!  :biggrin:
> *



AWWW... THAT IS TOO CUTE... IT WILL BE AWSOME TO EXPERINCE YOUR LADIES PREGNANCY THRU YOUR VIEW... HOW F*CKEN CUTE IT IS WHEN A MAN IS OVER JOYED, INSTEAD OF BEING OVERWHELMED... :biggrin: I AM SURE YOU WILL BE A GREAT PAPA BEAR...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 11:36 PM~19734492
> *AWWW... THAT IS TOO CUTE... IT WILL BE AWSOME TO EXPERINCE YOUR LADIES PREGNANCY THRU YOUR VIEW... HOW F*CKEN CUTE IT IS WHEN A MAN IS OVER JOYED, INSTEAD OF BEING OVERWHELMED... :biggrin: I AM SURE YOU WILL BE A GREAT PAPA BEAR...
> *


i cant wait to flake out all there stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:38 PM~19734529
> *i cant wait to flake out all there stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:
> *



AHAHA THAT IS TOO CUTE... CONGRATS... JUST WAIT TILL YOU HOLD YOUR LIL ONE FOR THE FIRST TIME COMPA... THAT IS THE BESTEST FEELING IN THIS WHOLE WIDE WORLD... NOTHING TOPS MEETING YOUR LIL ONE FOR THE FIRST TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 11:47 PM~19734626
> *AHAHA THAT IS TOO CUTE... CONGRATS... JUST WAIT TILL YOU HOLD YOUR LIL ONE FOR THE FIRST TIME COMPA... THAT IS THE BESTEST FEELING IN THIS WHOLE WIDE WORLD... NOTHING TOPS MEETING YOUR LIL ONE FOR THE FIRST TIME... :biggrin:
> *


i met my lil one a long time ago :uh: hes a dick he likes to mad dog me all da time til i beat his ass then he throws up all over :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:53 PM~19734679
> *i met my lil one a long time ago  :uh:  hes a dick he  likes to mad dog me all da time til i beat his ass then he throws up all over  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sPOCK you NASTY!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 11:57 PM~19734702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sPOCK you NASTY!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:53 PM~19734679
> *i met my lil one a long time ago  :uh:  hes a dick he  likes to mad dog me all da time til i beat his ass then he throws up all over  :happysad:
> *


COCHINOTE!!! NO SEAS TAN GUEY... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:01 AM~19734736
> *COCHINOTE!!! NO SEAS TAN GUEY... LMAO... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:03 PM~19734745
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:08 AM~19734791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IN DA WORDS OF MY BROTHER* " NO VALES VERGA LIL BROTHER"*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:12 PM~19734825
> *IN DA WORDS OF MY BROTHER " NO VALES VERGA LIL BROTHER"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW YOU CAN TELL HIM A LA VERGA, IT DID ITS JOB... :biggrin: (WHO IN THE f*CK SAID THAT???)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:34 AM~19735001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOW YOU CAN TELL HIM A LA VERGA, IT DID ITS JOB... :biggrin: (WHO IN THE f*CK SAID THAT???)
> *


my brother louies90


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:37 PM~19735023
> *my brother louies90
> *


OH I FIGURED THAT MUCH... LMAO... I THINK THAT'S WHY MY EVIL TWIN BLURED OUT THE A LA VERGA PART... LMAO... THERE SHE GOES AGAIN...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:41 AM~19735042
> *OH I FIGURED THAT MUCH... LMAO... I THINK THAT'S WHY MY EVIL TWIN BLURED OUT THE A LA VERGA PART... LMAO... THERE SHE GOES AGAIN...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 29 2011, 11:32 PM~19734455-->
> 
> 
> 
> gracias comadre!! i cant wait!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:38 PM~19734529
> *i cant wait to flake out all there stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:
> *


Aww Congrats Spock!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

to tha top :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Jan 30 2011, 08:30 AM~19736299
> *to tha top :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup Will, hows the cadi ? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 30 2011, 01:13 PM~19737553
> *TO THE TOP</span>*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:30 PM~19737607
> *TO THE TOP
> *


Get it while the gettings good... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Jan 30 2011, 01:11 PM~19737541]
*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:12 PM~19741381
> *:wave:
> *


Ladies and gentlemen the Dream Team is in the House!

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 30 2011, 09:14 PM~19741419
> *Ladies and gentlemen the Dream Team is in the House!
> 
> :wave:
> *



AWWW... YOUR THE BEST MARK... WELL GET ANGEL TO GIVE ME THE GRANGRANS SIZE, ALTHOUGH WE CAN'T MAKE THE B.DAY PARTY CUZ OF CHINO'S COMMUNITY SERVICE, I KNOW WE WILL SEE YOU AT RUBENS, I WANT TO GET HER A LIL SOMETHING... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:28 PM~19741577
> *AWWW... YOUR THE BEST MARK... WELL GET ANGEL TO GIVE ME THE GRANGRANS SIZE, ALTHOUGH WE CAN'T MAKE THE B.DAY PARTY CUZ OF CHINO'S COMMUNITY SERVICE, I KNOW WE WILL SEE YOU AT RUBENS, I WANT TO GET HER A LIL SOMETHING... :biggrin:
> *


She'll hit you on FB.. :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP,Jan 30 2011, 09:14 PM~19742196]








Whats good Jeff.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mario. Ready for monday.. I'm glad the rain will be gone.. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

I gave one of the fam in Islanders C.C. some of that laser purple and he shot it on his son's catcher helmet over silver...

That flake is crazy!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 30 2011, 10:17 PM~19742230
> *
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75
> 
> Sup Mario. Ready for monday.. I'm glad the rain will be gone..  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Mark, Clear skies today :wave: :wave:


----------



## npazzin

WHAT SIZE IS THE "SHOW STOPPER CHROME"?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Jan 31 2011, 01:02 PM~19746844
> *WHAT SIZE IS THE "SHOW STOPPER CHROME"?
> *


Show Stopper Chrome comes in Micro, Medium & Jumbo.. The Pic is Medium..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Jan 30 2011, 10:19 PM~19742880-->
> 
> 
> 
> I gave one of the fam in Islanders C.C. some of that laser purple and he shot it on his son's catcher helmet over silver...
> 
> That flake is crazy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! I'd like to see that! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 31 2011, 08:31 AM~19744842
> *Good Morning Mark, Clear skies today  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Mario,, I'll see you tomorrow at Chinos.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 31 2011, 01:11 PM~19746922
> *Nice! I'd like to see that!  :biggrin:
> *



There's a few other pics that got taken, but not with my camera. This is one of two I got....It tinted the silver a little, and it flops mad under the candy.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 31 2011, 03:36 PM~19747732
> *There's a few other pics that got taken, but not with my camera. This is one of two I got....It tinted the silver a little, and it flops mad under the candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

That's the homie Big Mike from Islanders C.C. adding to the paint. I'll get a pic of it in the sun this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> ttt


Wud up shod.. Dam homie, did you get a day off yet? :cheesy: 

DeeLoc,Jan 31 2011, 02:36 PM~19747732]
There's a few other pics that got taken, but not with my camera. This is one of two I got....It tinted the silver a little, and it flops mad under the candy.









[/quote]
Looking good so far.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:28 PM~19741577
> *AWWW... YOUR THE BEST MARK... WELL GET ANGEL TO GIVE ME THE GRANGRANS SIZE, ALTHOUGH WE CAN'T MAKE THE B.DAY PARTY CUZ OF CHINO'S COMMUNITY SERVICE, I KNOW WE WILL SEE YOU AT RUBENS, I WANT TO GET HER A LIL SOMETHING... :biggrin:
> *


18 Months :biggrin: She said you were not on FB..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 31 2011, 02:11 PM~19746922
> *Whats up Mario,, I'll see you tomorrow at Chinos..  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

danny chawps,Jan 7 2011, 07:09 PM~19535401]
(we even flaking tops on model cars :biggrin: MARINATES ( 61 CENTS )



















the copper flake is bad ass detonator 



Whats Good Danny... Lets see the finished product.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 31 2011, 11:06 PM~19752303
> *danny chawps,Jan 7 2011, 07:09 PM~19535401]
> (we even flaking tops on model cars  :biggrin:    MARINATES  ( 61 CENTS )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the copper flake is bad ass detonator
> Whats Good Danny... Lets see the  finished product..</span>  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>X2! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 02:37 AM~19754260
> *TTT
> *


Thanks Buddy. 

Whats good.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Jan 31 2011, 10:51 PM~19752868]PAYPAL: [email protected] 
















[/quote]

TUESDAY BUMP FOR YOU BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## pi4short

only was used twice...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good seeing you today Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

marks flake with candy..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

WHAT PART OF RIVERSIDE ARE YOU IN.!?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Feb 1 2011, 07:59 PM~19761825
> *WHAT PART OF RIVERSIDE ARE YOU IN.!?
> *


La Sierra... Around the corner from Georges Muffler Shop..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK THANKS FOR THE HELPING HAND... CHINO REALLY APPRECIATED ALL YOU BROTHERS OUT THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> :wave:


Wud Up! :biggrin: 



> only was used twice...


Done Deal! Thx! 



> Good seeing you today Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2 I'm glad we were there to help out Chino.. :h5:



> marks flake with candy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Brotha! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MARK THANKS FOR THE HELPING HAND... CHINO REALLY APPRECIATED ALL YOU BROTHERS OUT THERE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said to Mario.. I'm glad we were all there to lend a hand.. :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Oh SnaP.. There's a BRAT in the crowd. :sprint: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04, pi4short


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19762024
> *Oh SnaP.. There's a BRAT in the crowd.  :sprint:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04, pi4short
> *


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 1 2011, 09:12 PM~19762053
> *
> *


I think he was talking about me...


































jk.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19762083
> *I think he was talking about me...
> jk.. :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19762053-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smart move staying home with that crazy weather.. Hopefully it clears up soon..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pi4short_@Feb 1 2011, 08:13 PM~19762083
> *I think he was talking about me...
> jk.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: not you.. You Da Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19762148
> *Smart move staying home with that crazy weather.. Hopefully it clears up soon..
> :nono: not you.. You Da Homie!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19762148
> *Smart move staying home with that crazy weather.. Hopefully it clears up soon..
> *


I think so especially considering I've only had my Car back for a Month after being Rearended when there were NO Weather Conditions what so ever I'd hate to see what would happen when there are road conditions


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 1 2011, 08:23 PM~19762259
> *I think so especially considering I've only had my Car back for a Month after being Rearended when there were NO Weather Conditions what so ever I'd hate to see what would happen when there are road conditions
> *


X2! :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, DirtySouth Cantina

Whats good DirtySouth? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK BARELY MADE THE MORNING BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 2 2011, 11:54 AM~19767314
> *HEY MARK BARELY MADE THE MORNING BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I saw I was hanging in the bottom dumps.. but I was like what the hell can't always be on top.. I'm here tho.. for anyone who needs FLAKE.. :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

GOT MY COMPRESSOR DELIVERED YESTERDAY CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEATHER TO START WARMING UP, I WILL BE ORERING FLAKES ON A REGULAR BASIS HAHA, BOUT TO PUT THEM GUNMETAL FLAKES TO USE ON A CUSTOMERS CAR SOON


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 2 2011, 04:03 PM~19768880
> *GOT MY COMPRESSOR DELIVERED YESTERDAY CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEATHER TO START WARMING UP, I WILL BE ORERING FLAKES ON A REGULAR BASIS HAHA, BOUT TO PUT THEM GUNMETAL FLAKES TO USE ON A CUSTOMERS CAR SOON
> *


MAKE SURE YOU POST THE AFTERS ON HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

i got you!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 2 2011, 08:22 PM~19772616
> *i got you!
> *


X2 :  

I know your just waiting to have fun, cause I would be! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup David.  .

Notice Left, February 02, 2011, 9:42 am, SAN JOSE,


----------



## pi4short




----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 2 2011, 10:14 PM~19773316
> *Sup David.  .
> 
> Notice Left, February 02, 2011, 9:42 am, SAN JOSE,
> *


What up?...didn't wake up early enough to catch the mail man, was dreaming


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING MARK... JUAN FROM OLDSCHOOL MOONROOFS GOT BACK AT ME WITH A TICKET TO INSTALL YOUR MOONROOF... SENDING YOU PM WITH THE PRICE... WELL THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1+Feb 3 2011, 12:22 AM~19774884-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up?...didn't wake up early enough to catch the mail man, was dreaming
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I belive you'll have both packages today.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 07:49 AM~19776306
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud up Mario..:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:30 AM~19777032
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup William. hope all is well
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 09:53 AM~19777180
> *MORNING MARK... JUAN FROM OLDSCHOOL MOONROOFS GOT BACK AT ME WITH A TICKET TO INSTALL YOUR MOONROOF... SENDING YOU PM WITH THE PRICE... WELL THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks ! ! Can't wait to see that installed. Gotta start stacking those chippers.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

the front pattern


----------



## Redeemed1

What up Mark? I cant even say how the pics don't do these flakes any justice...Bro. the 18k micro is off the hook!!! and is going to look sick on the Monte, also blends very nicely with the peanut butter interior....Cant wait to get this thing sprayed, I guess Joe new what he was doing!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Feb 3 2011, 05:13 PM~19780480
> *What up Mark? I cant even say how the pics don't do these flakes any justice...Bro. the 18k micro is off the hook!!!  and is going to look sick on the Monte, also blends very nicely with the peanut butter interior....Cant wait to get this thing sprayed, I guess Joe new what he was doing!!  :biggrin:
> *


*
Pro painters play with colors all day.. If there work speaks volumes then you can trust in there guidence.. I am glad to have been of service and have been able to play a small part of making your dream car come true..* :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, touchdowntodd


Sup Brother! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 2 2011, 11:12 PM~19773301
> *X2  :
> 
> I know your just waiting to have fun, cause I would be!  :biggrin:
> *


you have no clue, i started building a fucking booth in my garage 2 summers ago and never finished cuz my air compressor broke then i said fuck it cuz i was using the real booth at work but i got my lights, compressor and now i just gotta hook up fans and im allllll gooodddddddd!!!

haha cant fuckin wait for this gay as 10ft of snow to go away


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 4 2011, 02:27 PM~19782693
> *you have no clue, i started building a fucking booth in my garage 2 summers ago and never finished cuz my air compressor broke then i said fuck it cuz i was using the real booth at work but i got my lights, compressor and now i just gotta hook up fans and im allllll gooodddddddd!!!
> 
> haha cant fuckin wait for this gay as 10ft of snow to go away
> *


havent seen a snow flake in 8 years, if i never see another one it'll be too soon :thumbsdown: :sprint: feel your pain


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 06:04 AM~19785327
> *havent seen a snow flake in 8 years, if i never see another one it'll be too soon  :thumbsdown:  :sprint:  feel your pain
> *



i wish i could say the same. we got i think over 20inches and there was sno drifts of about 4ft high in my driveway burying half the cars in it


only flakes i wanna see are the flakes im spraying. fuck the sno flakes! lol


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 07:58 PM~19781679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS JAM... SH*T I LOVE ALL OF THE STYLISTICS JAMS... :biggrin:  FRIDAY BUMP BRO...


----------



## pi4short

got the stuff today, thanks brotha... hope you get your stuff soon... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 4 2011, 02:58 PM~19789323
> *got the stuff today, thanks brotha... hope you get your stuff soon... :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THE STUFF! 






:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19790704
> *YOU GOT THE STUFF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

morning bump :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Big Rich


Sup Big Rich! whats crackin!


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

*Latest edition... Micro .008 shades of dark blue, royal blue, green, purple, teal,* :wow: 








*This is not a home made mix, Just the colors I see.*


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, mrchavez


Sup yo.. Love that Monte! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2011, 11:24 AM~19795134
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:

Hope all is well.. :biggrin: heard you have another storm coming..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 5 2011, 01:33 PM~19795171
> *:wave:
> 
> Hope all is well.. :biggrin:  heard you have another storm coming..
> *


Uh I'm So Tired of this Crappy Weather it's Not even Funny! :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2011, 11:42 AM~19795227
> *Uh I'm So Tired of this Crappy Weather it's Not even Funny! :angry:
> *


I agree, I'm not one for jacked up weather.. but what ya gonna do..


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 12:48 PM~19802213
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Britt.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 6 2011, 02:49 PM~19802223
> *Sup Britt..  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing Much Hopefully will be going on a Date Tonight lol! How are you? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 12:51 PM~19802237
> *Nothing Much Hopefully will be going on a Date Tonight lol! How are you? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm good, getting ready to go work on the ride.. So Spock found his way huh..gonna get plowed ! Lol :cheesy: JK! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 6 2011, 02:53 PM~19802250
> *I'm good, getting ready to go work on the ride.. So Spock found his way huh..gonna get plowed ! Lol  :cheesy: JK!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 12:54 PM~19802262
> *Lol! :tongue:
> *


Cool, have a safe! and good time.. See ya..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 6 2011, 02:55 PM~19802271
> *Cool, have a safe! and good time.. See ya..
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WHATS UP... HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED THE BABIES B.DAY... WELL SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME...THANKS...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Any body have pics of the black flake sprayed on black?? and the Red Flake sprayed on red?? THANKS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 7 2011, 02:31 PM~19809536
> *Any body have pics of the black flake sprayed on black?? and the Red Flake sprayed on red?? THANKS
> *


nope


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 01:54 PM~19809725
> *nope
> *


  dang I hope somebody does ha ha :x: :x:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Feb 6 2011, 08:45 PM~19805236-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 7 2011, 11:08 AM~19808871
> *HEY MARK JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WHATS UP... HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED THE BABIES B.DAY... WELL SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME...THANKS...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a good day.. she said wuzzz up!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:55 PM~19809733
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Will..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 7 2011, 12:59 PM~19809757
> * dang I hope somebody does ha ha  :x:  :x:
> *


TTT...!


----------



## DETONATER

shoresmokesalot760,Feb 3 2011, 12:22 PM~19778320]the front pattern









POW! thats how we roll! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 07:44 PM~19813679
> *:wave:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 09:48 PM~19813751
> *:tears:
> *



Are Those Tears for what you read on My Thread lol?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 07:51 PM~19813800
> *
> Are Those Tears for what you read on My Thread lol?
> *


Ya, I'm upset that you can't find a man... Boo hoo Boo Hoo hooo hoo Booo Bwah! :biggrin: 


Stop looking and and before ya know it he'll be right there.. 

I have a question for ya.. Why can't you take the good long time friend to the next level.. you might have passed him up a long time ago..


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 09:55 PM~19813862
> *Ya, I'm upset that you can't find a man... Boo hoo Boo Hoo hooo hoo Booo Bwah!  :biggrin:
> Stop looking and and before ya know it he'll be right there..
> 
> I have a question for ya.. Why can't you take the good long time friend to the next level.. you might have passed him up a long time ago..
> *


Cuz if I even had one, I'd end up Losing him Anyways!


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Nov 9 2010, 09:33 PM~19030785]
sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it. :wow:


----------



## Corns83'

Do you have crushed glass?? And how good does that kokaine look on a ride


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Corns83'_@Feb 7 2011, 08:13 PM~19814123
> *Do you have crushed glass?? And how good does that kokaine look on a ride
> *


Crushed glass, not yet.. still looking.. and elspock shot a video of the kokaine wht.. he could give you a good idea of it's effects..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 09:11 PM~19814101
> *elspock84,Nov 9 2010, 09:33 PM~19030785]
> sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LASER AINT NO JOKE MARK...


----------



## tjones

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 10:00 PM~19813946
> *Cuz if I even had one, I'd end up Losing him Anyways!
> *


Hey friend :wave: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:10 PM~19814763
> *Hey friend :wave:  :boink:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:23 PM~19814889
> *:wave:
> *


:squint: ungreatful ass


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:30 PM~19814939
> *:squint: ungreatful ass
> *


Uh No Tu! Culero!!!! Burro!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:37 PM~19814995
> *Uh No Tu! Culero!!!! Burro!
> *


Mira mira Mira muy chignona talking spanich :twak:


----------



## danny chawps

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:40 PM~19815017
> *Mira mira Mira muy chignona talking spanich :twak:
> *


You think I'm BadAss?! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:42 PM~19815034
> *You think I'm BadAss?! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I was being sarcastic :ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:45 PM~19815058
> *I was being sarcastic :ugh:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Yall done yet having foreplay up in here.. fucking get it over with already! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:drama: :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:47 PM~19815075
> *Yall done yet having foreplay up in here.. fucking get it over with already!  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:49 PM~19815101
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2011, 11:51 PM~19815114
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol Hey Shod! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:52 PM~19815123
> *Lol Hey Shod! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: sup britt... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:47 PM~19815075
> *Yall done yet having foreplay up in here.. fucking get it over with already!  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that she don't want a fuck buddy :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 09:54 PM~19815151
> *Fuck that she don't want me as a fuck buddy :squint:
> *


Fixed


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, bigshod, JUST CLOWNING 1965


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 09:57 PM~19815188
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, bigshod, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2011, 11:56 PM~19815171
> *Fixed
> *


Good thing me and u still buddies :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 7 2011, 11:53 PM~19815139-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: sup britt... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 11:54 PM~19815151
> *Fuck that she don't want a fuck buddy :squint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 7 2011, 11:56 PM~19815171
> *Fixed
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 09:59 PM~19815198
> *Good thing me and u still buddies :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: herd that :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 7 2011, 11:59 PM~19815198-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing me and u still buddies :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 7 2011, 11:59 PM~19815202
> *:cheesy: herd that :boink:
> *


Lol!  :no:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 10:00 PM~19815213
> *Lol!  :no:
> *


 :uh: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2011, 11:59 PM~19815202
> *:cheesy: herd that :boink:
> *


:werd:


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 6 2011, 01:47 PM~19802198
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey D...im looking into buying sum penny copper flake pero primero kiero saber cual tamano es mejor...da .015 or da .040 can u post sum pics showing da different sizes to get an idea...


----------



## DETONATER

*Colors in .008 & .015*


----------



## DETONATER

Complements from NewStyle C.C. Example of Jumbo Flake Done by Curlys Pinstriping See the signature below for Curlys ! ! Get Down Homie... !


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 8 2011, 01:13 AM~19815758
> *hey D...im looking into buying sum penny copper flake pero primero kiero saber cual tamano es mejor...da .015 or da .040 can u post sum pics showing da different sizes to get an idea...
> *


Sorry he no peaky spanich :ugh:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Feb 8 2011, 09:44 AM~19817930
> *
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs


Good Morning!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

MED ON THE LASER YELLOW??


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2011, 10:56 PM~19815171
> *Fixed
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 8 2011, 10:46 AM~19818368
> *MED ON THE LASER YELLOW??
> *


*PM sent* :biggrin: 

elspock84,Dec 16 2010, 10:56 PM~19349610]
sprayed some forks to test out the yellow laser flake i got from the homie detonater.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 8 2011, 01:24 PM~19818689
> *PM sent  :biggrin:
> 
> elspock84,Dec 16 2010, 10:56 PM~19349610]
> sprayed some forks to test out the yellow laser flake i got from the homie detonater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more videos of the yellow laser over black


----------



## FlipFlopBox

awww shit mite be finally putting some of you flakes to work next week!!!! we shall see if this fool gets his money rite!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 8 2011, 03:57 PM~19820639
> *awww shit mite be finally putting some of you flakes to work next week!!!! we shall see if this fool gets his money rite!!!
> *


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 8 2011, 04:57 PM~19820639
> *awww shit mite be finally putting some of you flakes to work next week!!!! we shall see if this fool gets his money rite!!!
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 8 2011, 05:57 PM~19820639
> *awww shit mite be finally putting some of you flakes to work next week!!!! we shall see if this fool gets his money rite!!!
> *


It's about time :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19821141-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19821308
> *It's about time :uh: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 06:40 PM~19821869
> *TTT!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2011, 07:46 PM~19822509
> *:wave:
> *


:wave::wave::wave::wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Feb 8 2011, 01:04 AM~19815974]
Complements from NewStyle C.C. Example of Jumbo Flake Done by Curlys Pinstriping See the signature below for Curlys ! ! Get Down Homie... ! 
















[/quote]

LIKE MY GRANDBABY WOULD SAY, THAT NIIICE... LOL... PRETTY  PIC...


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for Mark :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING MARK HOPE YOU AND ANGEL ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Ima have chawps use some of your flake on my new ride sometime this year :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 9 2011, 08:55 AM~19826527-->
> 
> 
> 
> MORNING MARK HOPE YOU AND ANGEL ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY BRO... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI! So far so good.. Just got back from her back surgen. looks like the 21st is the date.. I pray to god they do a good job and she walks out of there...There fusing like 3 discs..
> 
> To all my extended family, keep us in your thoughts and prayers the 21st as my better half is having a major back surgery.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 12:56 PM~19828410
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup brother! Thanks for the bump!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 01:04 PM~19828473
> *Ima have chawps use some of your flake on my new ride sometime this year :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm talking about.. ! ! Be sure to post some pics when its done.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 9 2011, 08:16 AM~19826262
> *TTT! for Mark  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Shoot your the one with that bad ass Glass House... :h5:! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19828785
> *HI! So far so good.. Just got back from her back surgen. looks like the 21st is the date.. I pray to god they do a good job and she walks out of there...There fusing like 3 discs..
> 
> To all my extended family, keep us in your thoughts and prayers the 21st as my better half is having a major back surgery.. :happysad:
> *


 :wave: :x: Best of luck with the surgery!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 9 2011, 03:44 PM~19828785
> *HI! So far so good.. Just got back from her back surgen. looks like the 21st is the date.. I pray to god they do a good job and she walks out of there...There fusing like 3 discs..
> 
> To all my extended family, keep us in your thoughts and prayers the 21st as my better half is having a major back surgery.. :happysad:
> *


ill keep yaw in my prayers homie! ill shoot my dad a prayer tell him to talk to big chuy to help yaw out :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19828785
> *HI! So far so good.. Just got back from her back surgen. looks like the 21st is the date.. I pray to god they do a good job and she walks out of there...There fusing like 3 discs..
> 
> To all my extended family, keep us in your thoughts and prayers the 21st as my better half is having a major back surgery.. :happysad:
> Sup brother! Thanks for the bump!
> Thats what I'm talking about.. ! ! Be sure to post some pics when its done.. :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE I WILL... GOD KNOWS THE BACK IS THE MOST DELICATE PLACE TO HAVE SURGERY... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Mark :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 9 2011, 09:45 PM~19832936-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75[email protected] 10 2011, 09:54 AM~19836074
> *Sup Mark  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 10 2011, 11:00 AM~19836474
> *<span style='color:blue'>Good Morning! hope everyone is off to a good day! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 10 2011, 01:21 PM~19836616
> *Good Morning! hope everyone is off to a good day!
> *


hey nukka joost is lookin for jumbo flake! get to work i already posted pics of what u can have and da pics of what curly did :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 10 2011, 11:25 AM~19836647
> *hey nukka joost is lookin for jumbo flake! get to work i already posted pics of what u can have and da pics of what curly did  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks G! I'm on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Sent you a PM Detonater


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 10 2011, 01:01 PM~19837262
> *Sent you a PM Detonater
> *


Thank You Sir! You've been plugged in.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 10 2011, 07:43 PM~19839620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIICE... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 10 2011, 05:07 PM~19838890
> * :naughty:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :h5:


----------



## pi4short

:cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 10 2011, 07:07 PM~19838890-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 10 2011, 10:36 PM~19840984
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  :tongue:
> *


:nono: What the Hell I Waved Not :naughty: :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 05:44 PM~19847798
> *:nono: What the Hell I Waved Not  :naughty:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :| :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 09:35 PM~19848554
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :|  :sprint:
> *


Lol!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 11 2011, 06:13 AM~19843308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard you don't shoot flake any more? what happened.. Love don't live here any more.. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 09:49 AM~19844527
> *ttt :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kick dat cold to da curb homie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 10:14 AM~19844757
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup C-Dro
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 11 2011, 04:51 PM~19847519
> *TTT
> *


Asada was on point today.. Thanks to the homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU TODAY BRO... HOPEFULLY CHINO AND I WILL BE PAYING A VISIT THIS COMING WEEK TO HELP YOU OUT WITH THAT 4... :biggrin:  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... OH AND TELL MRS. ANGEL I SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT TOO... YOU 2 ARE AWSOME PEOPLE... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 11 2011, 10:19 PM~19849942
> *IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU TODAY BRO... HOPEFULLY CHINO AND I WILL BE PAYING A VISIT THIS COMING WEEK TO HELP YOU OUT WITH THAT 4... :biggrin:    MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... OH AND TELL MRS. ANGEL I SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT TOO... YOU 2 ARE AWSOME PEOPLE...  :biggrin:
> *


X2 ! Don't get it twisted... You two are cool as hell too. I'm glad we've crossed paths. I always think things happen for a reason.. No appt's wednesday Thursday or Friday.. :biggrin:

Fuck! looks like rain in the forcast tuesday night thru friday...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 12 2011, 10:49 AM~19852267-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 11:39 AM~19852531
> *ttt....  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Fam.. hope your day is going well.. The weather is really nice today here.. 81 degrees.. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 12 2011, 04:54 PM~19853373
> *Sup Fam.. hope your day is going well.. The weather is really nice today here.. 81 degrees..  :cheesy:
> *


Fucking show off


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=elspock84,Feb 10 2011, 07:43 PM~19839620]

















































































































[/quote]

TTMFT


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


Sup yo.. You gonna have some sunshine tomorrow... WUZ UP!


----------



## mmmkandy

pm me black and gunmetal


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 13 2011, 02:48 AM~19856613
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> Sup yo.. You gonna have some sunshine tomorrow...  WUZ UP!
> *


its mostly cloudy today but its 40 outside so time to get da shorts out :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 09:51 AM~19857593
> *its mostly cloudy today but its 40 outside so time to get da shorts out  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU ALL ARE HAVING A LIL HEAT WAVE... :biggrin: :biggrin: STILL FREEZING COLD FOR ME... :biggrin: SHOOT I THINK 60'S IS COLD...  BUT ANY HOW... GLAD TO SEE THE WEATHER IS LETTING UP...








TTT FOR SPAKLE EFX... :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy+Feb 13 2011, 07:25 AM~19857278-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm me black and gunmetal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All ready to go! Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:51 AM~19857593
> *its mostly cloudy today but its 40 outside so time to get da shorts out  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 10:03 AM~19857996
> *DAMN YOU ALL ARE HAVING A LIL HEAT WAVE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  STILL FREEZING COLD FOR ME...  :biggrin: SHOOT I THINK 60'S IS COLD...    BUT ANY HOW... GLAD TO SEE THE WEATHER IS LETTING UP...
> TTT FOR SPAKLE EFX... :h5:  :h5:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 12:03 PM~19857996
> *DAMN YOU ALL ARE HAVING A LIL HEAT WAVE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  STILL FREEZING COLD FOR ME...  :biggrin: SHOOT I THINK 60'S IS COLD...    BUT ANY HOW... GLAD TO SEE THE WEATHER IS LETTING UP...
> TTT FOR SPAKLE EFX... :h5:  :h5:
> *


NOMBRE CALLATE IF I COULD TAKE OUT DA GRILL I WOULD AND GET SOME CARNE COOKING :biggrin:


----------



## jett06

what is a good amount of flake to cover the top of 62 impala in silver and which one would look better silver or the show stopper chrome i wanna use the .015 size


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 13 2011, 06:02 PM~19860751
> *what is a good amount of flake to cover the top of 62 impala in silver and which one would look better silver or the show stopper chrome i wanna use the .015 size
> *


Hello, I would think 1/2 lb with a silver base, or 1 lb over blk base.. Also Micro, Standard medium, and Jumbo are all show stopper chrome.. for the price it would be wise to get the pound.. $41 shipped for 2 jars or $61 shipped for a pound.. to any lower 48 states.. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 13 2011, 08:22 PM~19860981
> *Hello, I would think 1/2 lb with a silver base, or 1 lb over blk base.. Also Micro, Standard medium, and Jumbo are all show stopper chrome.. for the price it would be wise to get the pound.. $41 shipped for 2 jars or $61 shipped for a pound.. to any lower 48 states..  :biggrin:
> *


or get half a lb of micro and half regular :biggrin: lay da micro first for better coverage


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 10:51 AM~19857593
> *its mostly cloudy today but its 40 outside so time to get da shorts out  :biggrin:
> *


Lol 60 is our Shorts Weather  Finally Reached that Today! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## budgetblueoval

i have to pee


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Feb 13 2011, 11:43 PM~19864371
> *i have to pee
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, budgetblueoval

Handle yo biz then.. :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 14 2011, 12:31 AM~19863702
> *Lol 60 is our DAISY DUKES  Weather  Finally Reached that Today! :biggrin:
> *


PICS PLEASE :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK CAPTURED CLOWNYS FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. COUNTY BLUES SICK LIKE IN THE SUN... SPARKLE EFX DOING IT THANG... :biggrin:  




























THE LAST ONE IS IN THE SHADED SIDE... LOL... AND THIS CAR IS DUSTY AS HELL TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE U GO MARK SOME MORE PICS JOE KEEPS HITTING THEM OUT THE PARK


----------



## jose510ss

uffin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 10:59 AM~19866998
> *HEY MARK CAPTURED CLOWNYS FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. COUNTY BLUES SICK LIKE IN THE SUN... SPARKLE EFX DOING IT THANG... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE LAST ONE IS IN THE SHADED SIDE... LOL... AND THIS CAR IS DUSTY AS HELL TOO...  :biggrin:
> *


nice homie :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 AM~19867108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO MARK SOME MORE PICS JOE KEEPS HITTING THEM OUT THE PARK
> *


clean work...looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 12:58 AM~19864466
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :h5: *Bad Ass Glass House... Sporting that super flashy Show Stopper Chrome with a twist of Joe's fabulous patterns... * :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX IN THE SUN... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 12:33 AM~19873679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 01:33 AM~19873679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW... LOVE THE BIKE AND SPAKLE EFX...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Thanks for the flake fast delivery and sick flakes good price to!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

here u go mark thanks for flake  
heres the front running lights

















here is the interior parts..the flake with candy over


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 15 2011, 05:51 AM~19874004-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Shod. Hope your day goes well! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 15 2011, 10:43 AM~19875761
> *WOW... LOVE THE BIKE AND SPAKLE EFX...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 01:45 PM~19876920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the flake fast delivery and sick flakes good price to!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> TTT!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you like your order.. Let me know if you need more..  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 15 2011, 01:52 PM~19876955
> *here u go make thanks for flake
> heres the front running lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the interior parts..the flake with candy over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking youngsta...Keep it up! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 15 2011, 03:52 PM~19876955
> *here u go make thanks for flake
> heres the front running lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the interior parts..the flake with candy over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that candy over the flake??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 02:52 PM~19877343
> *is that candy over the flake??
> *


yeah...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 15 2011, 02:52 PM~19876955
> *here u go mark thanks for flake
> heres the front running lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the interior parts..the flake with candy over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 12:50 PM~19866911
> *PICS PLEASE  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Shut Up Spock you so Fixed That Lol! 




Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 15 2011, 04:52 PM~19878421
> *Shut Up Spock you so Fixed That Lol!
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## low81regal

got a close up of the black


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Feb 15 2011, 06:17 PM~19879113
> *got a close up of the black
> *


*This is q quote from a customer who just sent me this email today.. He bought the blk and loves it.. *


> *Wow! They look alot better than I thought they would cause I have never used or seen black flake I might end up using this one on test pieces to see what looks best and how much I will really need because I want it on a black base and it will be pretty much the whole car will have black base with flake on it the roof will be done different and there will be patterns on the hood and trunk is but I dont want to much flake if i but we will see once I do some test pieces   thanks again it looks sick as hell :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: *


Its in stock if you need it.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## jett06

how much flake are in the jars


----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 07:54 PM~19879464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 15 2011, 07:12 PM~19879675
> *how much flake are in the jars
> *


The jars are 4 ounces..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 07:54 PM~19879464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MARK... SPAKLE EFX... IS ON THAT BABY TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 06:23 PM~19879171
> *This is q quote from a customer who just sent me this email today.. He bought the blk and loves it..
> Its in stock if you need it..  :biggrin:
> *


black is awesome  (equal oppertunity flaker) :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 10:02 PM~19880252
> *black cock is awesome  (equal oppertunity cocksucker) :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: you whore :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 08:05 PM~19880280
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: you whore  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 08:02 PM~19880252
> *black is awesome  (equal oppertunity flaker) :happysad:
> *



This guy has sprayed the blk... Thats is why he is making a joke with elspock. :biggrin:


----------



## jett06

i know you sell by the jar and by the lb but would you be able to sell me half lb of .008 and another half lb of .015 of the show stopper chrome and how much would it run


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 10:11 PM~19880331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: is not retard i is special :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 15 2011, 09:11 PM~19880331-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19880532
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint: is not retard i is special :squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


JUST THE LAUGH I NEEDED... I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TWO... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 08:39 PM~19880624
> *JUST THE LAUGH I NEEDED... I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TWO...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thank spock for being a special person  (very :boink: )


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Feb 15 2011, 09:41 PM~19880642]



































































































































<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected] 








[/quote]



OOOOOO NIIICE...


----------



## bigshod

is that white pearlesant flake new...or i jus missed it :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 08:51 PM~19880736
> *is that white pearlesant flake new...or i jus missed it :uh:
> *


Fool how could you miss it when spock left that mess all over your back :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 10:46 PM~19880693
> *:biggrin: thank spock for being a special person   (very  :boink:  )
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 11:18 PM~19881066
> *Fool how could you miss it when spock left that mess all over your back  :0  :0  :0
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he usually swallows but you know shit happens :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 10:41 PM~19881721
> *WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he usually swallows but you know shit happens  :happysad:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2011, 10:06 AM~19883874
> *
> *


Wuz up Kid Fresh! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2011, 12:06 PM~19883874
> *
> *


sorry i forgot i wasnt supposed to tell nobody :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 10:14 AM~19883945
> *sorry i forgot i wasnt supposed to tell nobody  :happysad:
> *


Fuckin noob :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 10:09 AM~19883905
> *Wuz up Kid Fresh!  :biggrin:
> *


Bought me a new clear gun :cheesy: since Spock won't share his sata Ol shellfish bastid :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 10:35 AM~19883658
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Got may Flake today! Now time to go paint.Thanks Mark!!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2011, 10:49 AM~19884206
> *:thumbsup: Got may Flake today! Now time to go paint.Thanks Mark!!
> *


:h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, edmunds costoms hyd


Sup Homie, How can I help you get some flake today? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 16 2011, 12:30 PM~19884076-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin noob :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you bissh!!! all night long :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 16 2011, 12:32 PM~19884095
> *Bought  me a new clear gun  :cheesy: since Spock won't share his sata Ol shellfish bastid :wow:
> *


dont hate cause u aint got a crackhead brotha like me that sells me stolen goods


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2011, 12:49 PM~19884206
> *:thumbsup: Got may Flake today! Now time to go paint.Thanks Mark!!
> *


pics nukka!! :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 10:59 AM~19884285
> *fuck you bissh!!! all night long  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> dont hate cause u aint got a crackhead brotha like me that sells me stolen goods
> *


Troof has been spoken


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2011, 01:09 PM~19884353
> *Troof has been spoken
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 16 2011, 11:09 AM~19884355
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Mario.. whats good today? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 11:13 AM~19884382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2011, 01:48 PM~19884630
> *:uh:
> *


dont start ur shit nugga :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 07:23 PM~19879171
> *This is q quote from a customer who just sent me this email today.. He bought the blk and loves it..
> Its in stock if you need it..  :biggrin:
> *











not a good cell phone pic but here is the flake trust me it looks sick!!!
thanks again detonater!!!


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 11:55 AM~19884688
> *dont start ur shit nugga  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


Shhhhh


----------



## jett06

Payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK
CHINO AND I GONNA GO VISIT YOU ARE YOU HOME???:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 16 2011, 05:29 PM~19887305
> *HEY MARK
> CHINO AND I  GONNA GO VISIT YOU ARE YOU HOME???:biggrin:
> *


Don't know why but layitlow is loading pages slow as hell on my computer..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 09:26 PM~19889005
> *Don't know why but layitlow is loading pages slow as hell on my computer..
> *


IT'S COOL GOOD THING THEY MADE PHONES HUH... LOL... WELL HOPE TO SWING THRU TOMORROW...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 16 2011, 09:01 PM~19889345
> *IT'S COOL GOOD THING THEY MADE PHONES HUH... LOL... WELL HOPE TO SWING THRU TOMORROW...
> *


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 10:26 PM~19889005
> *Don't know why but layitlow is loading pages slow as hell on my computer..
> *


fucking server is acting up cause mine too    i got a shitload of funny stupid thangs to say :banghead:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 09:22 PM~19889547
> *fucking server is acting up cause mine too        i got a shitload of funny stupid thangs to say :banghead:
> *


I'm glad it's not my computer.... before I copy my spred sheets over to d:/ and re-write my c:/ drive... only takes a few minutes to set it back a few days but a hastle I didn't really want to do unless I really needed to.. every time I get a virus I can rewrite my drive to a few days back with in about 30 mins... No sys restore that shit don't work.. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 11:35 PM~19889648
> *I'm glad it's not my computer.... before I copy my spred sheets over to d:/ and re-write my c:/ drive... only takes a few minutes to set it back a few days but a hastle I didn't really want to do unless I really needed to.. every time I get a virus I can rewrite my drive to a few days back with in about 30 mins... No sys restore that shit don't work..  :uh:
> *


THIS SHITS BEEN ACTING UP ALLL DAY LONG!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey Mark it was cool kicking back with Ms. Angel...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 17 2011, 12:07 PM~19893467-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark it was cool kicking back with Ms. Angel...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had a good time she said.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 01:29 PM~19893977
> *ttt
> *


Sup Bigshod... :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987

Thanks for the FLAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected] 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by jett06+Feb 16 2011, 01:15 PM~19885320-->
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OURSTYLE C.C._@Feb 17 2011, 03:03 PM~19894775
> *Thanks for the FLAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Guys! :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2011, 05:01 PM~19895884
> *:wave:
> *


 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT...


----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 10:35 AM~19883658
> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Mark great product , I will be using some of it on a harley this week,will post pics when done
:thumbsup: S&F BODY SHOP


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Feb 17 2011, 05:12 PM~19895989-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats good C-Dro... :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 17 2011, 07:10 PM~19897125
> *TTT...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you guys are having a good night! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigf_@Feb 17 2011, 07:50 PM~19897611
> *Mark great product , I will be using some of it on a harley this week,will post pics when done
> :thumbsup: S&F BODY SHOP
> *


THANKS! Hell ya post it up! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

wut up foo :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 09:06 PM~19898445
> *wut up foo :biggrin:
> *


Just got done making this... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 11:07 PM~19898465
> *Just got done making this... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey how do i get some flake from you :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:11 PM~19898509
> *hey how do i get some flake from you  :happysad:
> *


dont pm him...he will never answer u :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 17 2011, 09:11 PM~19898509-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey how do i get some flake from you  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to be you huh.. The wifey said someone was gonna say that shit.. But serious I get people asking how to order, I can understand tho.. they expect to see a retail site.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 09:13 PM~19898539
> *dont pm him...he will never answer u :cheesy:
> *


        :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:17 PM~19898588
> *Had to be you huh.. The wifey said someone was gonna say that shit.. But serious I get people asking how to order, I can understand tho.. they expect to see a retail site.
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


spock is the dumass that needs that chart...he probably copy and printed the muthaphukka on his fohead


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19898618
> *spock is the dumass that needs that chart...he probably copy and printed the muthaphukka on his fohead
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 11:19 PM~19898618
> *spock is the dumass that needs that chart...he probably copy and printed the muthaphukka on his fohead
> *


     i fucking hate you!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 09:30 PM~19898775
> *        i fucking hate you!!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 11:33 PM~19898819
> *:h5:
> *


your off my top 5 friends list!!!!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 08:54 PM~19897663
> *Whats good C-Dro... :h5:
> *


what up mark... just here getting back on the grind... :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave: 

WHATS UP MARK ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK IT'S FRIDAY!!! LOL... YAYYY....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Feb 18 2011, 08:10 AM~19900943-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up mark... just here getting back on the grind... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 10:38 AM~19902028
> *:wave:
> 
> WHATS UP  MARK ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup, whats new in the garage.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 18 2011, 10:57 AM~19902168
> *HEY MARK IT'S FRIDAY!!! LOL... YAYYY....
> *


Good morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 18 2011, 01:08 PM~19902230
> *:h5:
> 
> Sup, whats new in the garage.. :biggrin:
> Good morning.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 11:20 AM~19902317
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I know your getting busy today.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 18 2011, 01:38 PM~19902415
> *I know your getting busy today.. :thumbsup:
> *


yup . im also doing another bike frame in dat cobalt blue and canadian flake popular combination


----------



## jett06

got the package today mark thanks now i just gotta wait on the painter to shoot it on my duece


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 18 2011, 03:16 PM~19903590
> *got the package today mark thanks now i just gotta wait on the painter to shoot it on my duece
> *


Right on. Be sure to post up some pics when its done. :h5:


----------



## bigshod

Wut up .....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 18 2011, 06:13 PM~19905014-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wut up .....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> body work in the cold don't work out so well.. berrrrr!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 18 2011, 07:10 PM~19905548
> *TTT!
> *


Sup Mario... :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 18 2011, 09:20 PM~19905675
> *body work in the cold don't work out so well.. berrrrr!
> 
> *


Pussy! Ohhh its 55 outside omg its freezing!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 07:37 PM~19905856
> *Pussy! Ohhh its 55 outside omg its freezing!
> *


Maybe it's cause I went from Z-grip to there Light weight garbage.. Shit wasn't cutting well. more like gloging my dam paper..thought it might have been the filler type. by the way I was dam near in the rain chillin in my t-shirt... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 18 2011, 10:12 PM~19906226
> *Maybe it's cause I went from Z-grip to there Light weight garbage.. Shit wasn't cutting well. more like gloging my dam paper..thought it might have been the filler type. by the way I was dam near in the rain chillin in my t-shirt...  :cheesy:
> *


Did u have a waaaaaburger for lunch???


----------



## *New Movement Md*

I have a LB of GOLD I would like to get rid of.. If you can help that would be REAL COOL. I got it from you back in the summer and havent even OPENED IT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 18 2011, 10:56 PM~19907602
> *I have a LB of GOLD I would like to get rid of.. If you can help that would be REAL COOL. I got it from you back in the summer and havent even OPENED IT...
> *


what color do you need?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 18 2011, 07:37 PM~19905856-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy! Ohhh its 55 outside omg its freezing!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:12 PM~19906226
> *Maybe it's cause I went from Z-grip to there Light weight garbage.. Shit wasn't cutting well. more like gloging my dam paper..thought it might have been the filler type. by the way I was dam near in the rain chillin in my t-shirt...  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 18 2011, 08:39 PM~19906498
> *Did u have a waaaaaburger for lunch???
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

gold has been sent back to you.. Thanks Mark..


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MARK... HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING THIS RAINY ASS SATURDAY... SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina+Feb 19 2011, 03:56 PM~19911298-->
> 
> 
> 
> gold has been sent back to you..  Thanks Mark..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 04:40 PM~19911550
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wup up
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 04:50 PM~19911621
> *WHAT'S UP MARK... HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING THIS RAINY ASS SATURDAY... SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO MS. ANGEL...  :biggrin:
> *


She said right back at ya.. Just another day, but I'll take it :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 06:53 PM~19911643
> *
> wup up
> 
> *


I Went to Autorama Today! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 04:55 PM~19911661
> *I Went to Autorama Today! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

cobalt blue and canadian blue flake


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 09:01 PM~19912968
> *RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a lil Creativity and Imagination can accomplish... :biggrin: :biggrin: bout time you started experimenting... :biggrin: :biggrin: that color is Dreamy...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 09:01 PM~19912968
> *RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :around: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 20 2011, 05:02 PM~19917435
> *  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


Place ur order bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX...


----------



## DETONATER

For not having done any body work since 1996 I think I'm doing ok..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 07:01 PM~19918149
> *For not having done any body work since 1996 I think I'm doing ok..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good nukka :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 05:03 PM~19918162
> *looking good nukka  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 05:01 PM~19918149
> *For not having done any body work since 1996 I think I'm doing ok..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send me the fenders


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 06:01 PM~19918149
> *For not having done any body work since 1996 I think I'm doing ok..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT BABY DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## bigshod

Mark will be at hospital today for wifes surgery any questions on flake pm me or Spock please thank u


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 12:04 PM~19923557
> *Mark will be at hospital today for wifes surgery any questions on flake pm me or Spock please thank u
> *


you and compa r the best... I pray all is well with Ms. Angel...


----------



## bigshod

Mark said "OK. Just got word. No complications. She's in recovery "


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 02:26 PM~19924506
> *Mark said "OK. Just got word. No complications.  She's in recovery "
> *


Thank God!!! thanks Shod You the Best Too...


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 03:07 PM~19923580
> *you and compa r the best... I pray all is well with Ms. Angel...
> *



X2. Hope shes feeling ok..!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 01:07 PM~19923580
> *you and compa r the best... I pray all is well with Ms. Angel...
> *


da dynamic duo :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 07:50 PM~19928153
> *da dynamic duo  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks everyone, I'll be gone today also.. I'll try to pop in tho. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 22 2011, 10:04 AM~19932205
> *Thanks everyone, I'll be gone today also.. I'll try to pop in tho.  :biggrin:
> *


MARK I PRAY THAT FEVER IS UNDERCONTROL... BE STRONG BROTHER, AND KEEP MS. ANGEL IN YOU DEEPEST PRAYERS... I HAVE HER ON MINE, I AM TAKING TIME THROUGH OUT MY DAY TO PRAY FOR HER... SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT MARK... TELL HER I HAVE HER IN PRAYER WITH MY FAMILY... CHIN UP AND BE STRONG... :happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 05:38 PM~19935261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPARKLE EFX... DOING IT'S THANG... LOL... GREAT PIC BRO...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 02:26 PM~19924506
> *Mark said "OK. Just got word. No complications.  She's in recovery "
> *


  Any new updates?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 22 2011, 08:51 PM~19937206
> *  Any new updates?
> *


MS. ANGEL IS DOING A LIL BETTER... SO CONTINUE TO KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS... THERE IS STRENGTH IN #'S...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 08:26 PM~19937649
> *MS. ANGEL IS DOING A LIL BETTER... SO CONTINUE TO KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS... THERE IS STRENGTH IN #'S...
> *


So finally they figured out what to do, they tweeked her meds and we'll see what she's like in the morning.. She has had a mild fever down to 99.4 with a crazy pulse of 140 and her sugar was at 253 tonight... when I left her pulse had dropped to 130-127 renge. I'm hoping by morning her sugar level, pulse & temp drops to more normal numbers so she'll have more energy to stand and start taking steps, she stood and took 5 marching steps wich is good considering 2 disc replacements & fusion with hdwr. Thank you to all who have kept my lady in your prayers. This ranks #2 for the hardest thing I have faced. :happysad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 23 2011, 12:34 AM~19938970
> *So finally they figured out what to do, they tweeked her meds and we'll see what she's like in the morning.. She has had a mild fever down to 99.4 with a crazy pulse of 140 and her sugar was at 253 tonight... when I left her pulse had dropped to 130-127 renge. I'm hoping by morning her sugar level, pulse & temp drops to more normal numbers so she'll have more energy to stand and start taking steps, she stood and took 5 marching steps wich is good considering 2 disc replacements & fusion with hdwr. Thank you to all who have kept my lady in your prayers. This ranks #2 for the hardest thing I have faced.  :happysad:
> *


I HOPE SHE CONTINUES TO GET BETTER I COULD ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU BOTH ARE GOING THRU MY NOW WIFE WHEN WE WERE ENGAGED THEY HAD FOUND A TUMOR IN HER HEAD AND SHE WAS DOING CHEMO AND THEN RADIATION FORTUNATELY IT WENT AWAY AND THAT THE CHEMO AND RADIATION THERAPY WASNT TO STRONG AND RROUGH ON HER BUT ITS HARD AND YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO BE POSITIVE AND STRONG FOR EACH OTHER MY BEST WISHES TO BOTH YOU!!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 23 2011, 01:34 AM~19938970
> *So finally they figured out what to do, they tweeked her meds and we'll see what she's like in the morning.. She has had a mild fever down to 99.4 with a crazy pulse of 140 and her sugar was at 253 tonight... when I left her pulse had dropped to 130-127 renge. I'm hoping by morning her sugar level, pulse & temp drops to more normal numbers so she'll have more energy to stand and start taking steps, she stood and took 5 marching steps wich is good considering 2 disc replacements & fusion with hdwr. Thank you to all who have kept my lady in your prayers. This ranks #2 for the hardest thing I have faced.  :happysad:
> *


hopefully she gets better soon i had the same surgery in august.....


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew! 

Good progress today in regards to the vitals..maybe some walking tomorrow.. :biggrin: 

I'll be out running the streets tomorrow making deals happen.. then back to the wifey.. :cheesy: 

Thanks to all of you guys and gals for your support


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 23 2011, 07:48 PM~19944375
> *Wud it dew!
> 
> Good progress today in regards to the vitals..maybe some walking tomorrow..  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be out running the streets tomorrow making deals happen.. then back to the wifey..  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys and gals for your support
> *


That's Good I Hope she Keeps Getting Better! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 23 2011, 05:48 PM~19944375
> *Wud it dew!
> 
> Good progress today in regards to the vitals..maybe some walking tomorrow..  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be out running the streets tomorrow making deals happen.. then back to the wifey..  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys and gals for your support
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER

ttt!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPOKE TO MS. ANGEL, THANK GOD SHE IS DOING BETTER, STILL NO WHERE NEAR BEING ALRIGHT, BUT SHE WAS STRONG ENOUGH TO HAVE A LIL CONVERSATION... THANK YOU ALL OUT THERE FOR CONTINUING TO HAVE HER IN YOUR PRAYERS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU MARK... CAN'T WAIT TO VISIT HER...


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT FOR SPAKLE EFX...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 23 2011, 07:00 PM~19945099-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's Good I Hope she Keeps Getting Better! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bratt! She gets a boost everytime I mention all your comments.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 07:01 PM~19945111
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 23 2011, 08:43 PM~19946267
> *SPOKE TO MS. ANGEL, THANK GOD SHE IS DOING BETTER, STILL NO WHERE NEAR BEING ALRIGHT, BUT SHE WAS STRONG ENOUGH TO HAVE A LIL CONVERSATION... THANK YOU ALL OUT THERE FOR CONTINUING TO HAVE HER IN YOUR PRAYERS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU MARK... CAN'T WAIT TO VISIT HER...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 07:43 AM~19948875
> *Thanks for keeping it so fresh and so clean.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 10:53 AM~19950250
> *TTT FOR SPAKLE EFX...
> *


Thanks Liz,, I have 3 trackers being PM'ed to some of our extended fam... Thanks guys! 
Dirty South Cantina your package is on its way.. 
Ferni G, your package is on its way. 
Chawp Shop your package is on it's way.. 

Update: Today Angel was able to get up and walk to the door of her room and back to her hospital bed today... She said she had a pain level of 10 but was determined... Thanks to all of you for your prayers and words of motivation..! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

hope all is well... hopefully you wifey feels better soon... i know being out of commision sucks (trust me I know) but hopefully everything work out in her favor... :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2011, 04:58 PM~19953067
> *hope all is well... hopefully you wifey feels better soon... i know being out of commision sucks (trust me I know) but hopefully everything work out in her favor... :cheesy:
> *


Thanks brother... I'm sure it will... so far so good.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2011, 05:58 PM~19953067
> *hope all is well... hopefully you wifey feels better soon... i know being out of commision sucks (trust me I know) but hopefully everything work out in her favor... :cheesy:
> *


X CDC... MARK I AM HAPPY TO HEAR MS. ANGEL IS MOVING AND BEING THE STRONG WOMAN THAT I HAVE COME TO ADMIRE AS A FRIEND... SEND HER MY lOVE AND RESPECT... TELL HER I HAVE HER IN PRAYER... I HOPE HER PAIN LEVEL COMES DOWN TO A 2 I REALLY FEEL FOR HER... BUT LET ME NOT DWELL ON THAT PLEASE TELL HER, I SAID HELLO, AND GET WELL SOON...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 09:36 PM~19955767
> *X CDC... MARK I AM HAPPY TO HEAR MS. ANGEL IS MOVING AND BEING THE STRONG WOMAN THAT I HAVE COME TO ADMIRE AS A FRIEND... SEND HER MY lOVE AND RESPECT... TELL HER I HAVE HER IN PRAYER... I HOPE HER PAIN LEVEL COMES DOWN TO A 2 I REALLY FEEL FOR HER... BUT LET ME NOT DWELL ON THAT PLEASE TELL HER, I SAID HELLO, AND GET WELL SOON...
> *


She said thank you with a smile.  We now just need to see why she is having a temperature problem.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:49 PM~19955927
> *She said thank you with a smile.   We now just need to see why she is having a temperature problem.
> *


MAN THAT HOSPITOL IS LUCKY I AINT THERE, I'D MAKE ALL OF THEM FEEL LIKE A BUNCH OF UNPROFESSIONAL IDIOTS... HOW THE HELL IS MS. ANGEL GONNA HAVE A FEVER ALL THIS TIME AND THEY WAIT TILL JUST THE OTHER DAY TO RUN TEST??? F*CK I AM A GHETTO ASS WHEN IT COMES TO THOSE I LOVE OR CARE ABOUT... SHOOT ANYTIME ANY OF MY LOVED ONES HAVE ENDED UP STAYING IN A HOSPITOL, I MAKE SURE I VISIT AND STAY THERE ASKING A MILLION AND 1 QUESTIONS, IF THEY SLACK OFF FOR EVEN THE SLIGHTEST THINGS LIKE ICE OR WATTER AND I SWEAR MY MOUTH IS READY TO CHEW A MOFO OUT... LIKE I TELL MY PEEPS THEY GET PAID GOOD $$$ FOR THERE SERVICES... SO F*CK THAT SHIT... COMMEN SENSE, YEAH THE FIRST DAY TEMP. COULD HAVE BEEN HER BODY IN PAIN, BUT A WHOLE F*CKEN WEEK??? WTF IS WRONG WITH THAT PICTURE... GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO OUR MEDICAL INDUSTRY, WE PLACE UNDER THIRD WORLD COUNTRIES... WELL LET ME QUIT, I CAN GO ON ABOUT OUR F*CK'ED UP MEDICAL PROFFESSIONALS... STAY STRONG, AND TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID, I AM SORRY SHE IS GOING THRU SO MUCH PAIN... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 01:28 PM~19959336
> *MAN THAT HOSPITOL IS LUCKY I AINT THERE, I'D MAKE ALL OF THEM FEEL LIKE A BUNCH OF UNPROFESSIONAL IDIOTS... HOW THE HELL IS MS. ANGEL GONNA HAVE A FEVER ALL THIS TIME AND THEY WAIT TILL JUST THE OTHER DAY TO RUN TEST??? F*CK I AM A GHETTO ASS WHEN IT COMES TO THOSE I LOVE OR CARE ABOUT... SHOOT ANYTIME ANY OF MY LOVED ONES HAVE ENDED UP STAYING IN A HOSPITOL, I MAKE SURE I VISIT AND STAY THERE ASKING A MILLION AND 1 QUESTIONS, IF THEY SLACK OFF FOR EVEN THE SLIGHTEST THINGS LIKE ICE OR WATTER AND I SWEAR MY MOUTH IS READY TO CHEW A MOFO OUT... LIKE I TELL MY PEEPS THEY GET PAID GOOD $$$ FOR THERE SERVICES... SO F*CK THAT SHIT... COMMEN SENSE, YEAH THE FIRST DAY TEMP. COULD HAVE BEEN HER BODY IN PAIN, BUT A WHOLE F*CKEN WEEK??? WTF IS WRONG WITH THAT PICTURE... GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO OUR MEDICAL INDUSTRY, WE PLACE UNDER THIRD WORLD COUNTRIES... WELL LET ME QUIT, I CAN GO ON ABOUT OUR F*CK'ED  UP MEDICAL PROFFESSIONALS... STAY STRONG, AND TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID, I AM  SORRY SHE IS GOING THRU SO MUCH PAIN... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU...
> *


X2 I'm wit my comadre. Fucking lazy ass drs!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 24 2011, 05:02 PM~19952097-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bratt!  She gets a boost everytime I mention all your comments..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Update: Today Angel was able to get up and walk to the door of her room and back to her hospital bed today... She said she had a pain level of 10 but was determined... Thanks to all of you for your prayers and words of motivation..!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is so Great she is Determined with that Pain Level of 10 that she would even Try to get out of Bed She is Definitely a Strong Woman and sounds like she will have a Good Recovery just Keep up That Strong Will and Determination! I Hope her Pain Level goes Down Soon Keeping her in my Prayers :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:49 PM~19955927
> *She said thank you with a smile.   We now just need to see why she is having a temperature problem.
> *


Man If Only Her Doctors were as Determined as She is to Help her Recover!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey Mark, make sure you send My Love and Respect to Ms. Angel... I hope the results came back good... Tell her i said keep her Chin up, I know she can over come all the trials and tribulations that... Well keep me posted ok...


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## elspock84

some videos ive taken of sparkle efx flake at work


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod




----------



## *New Movement Md*

Thanks Mark.... Package recieved..


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark I Hope Mrs Angel Is Doing Better! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 26 2011, 10:14 PM~19970177-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice avatar spock! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 07:30 AM~19971363
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud it dew son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DirtySouth [email protected] 27 2011, 08:27 AM~19971595
> *Thanks Mark.... Package recieved..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bet! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 10:26 AM~19972213
> *Hi Mark I Hope Mrs Angel Is Doing Better! :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


She's getting there ... Thanks Bratt! 
I need to do a new run of shirts and get you hooked up.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 27 2011, 02:39 PM~19972937
> *Nice avatar spock! lol
> Wud it dew son!
> You bet!  :biggrin:
> 
> She's getting there ... Thanks Bratt!
> I need to do a new run of shirts and get you hooked up.
> *


Um Not White Shirts lol JK! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HOWS MS ANGEL DOING??? IS SHE FEELING BETTER,DID THEY FIGURE OUT WHAT IS THE CAUSE OF THE FEVER??? TELL HER I SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT... OH AND MY GET WELL WISHES... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 12:47 PM~19972971
> *Um Not White Shirts lol JK! :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Sup Yall!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 27 2011, 02:39 PM~19972937
> *Nice avatar spock! lol
> *


i know huh :wow: titties and flake is there anything better :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:05 PM~19976015
> *i know huh  :wow:  titties and flake is there anything better  :biggrin:
> *


yea........



























































































me


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:06 PM~19976028
> *yea........
> me
> *


yeah right but i already had you :uh: time for something new and improved. plus wit all dat bullshit you and louie was talking yesterday FUCK YOU


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:12 PM~19976089
> *yeah right but i already had you  :uh:  time for something new and improved. plus wit all dat bullshit you and louie was talking yesterday i love YOU more
> *


 :uh: ditto


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:19 PM~19976180
> *:uh: ditto
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:25 PM~19976244
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:26 PM~19976262
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:30 PM~19976315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:34 PM~19976344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:39 PM~19976402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:41 PM~19976416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT. FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:46 PM~19976483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:52 PM~19976552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok you win you snapped wit dat one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:53 PM~19976570
> *ok you win you snapped wit dat one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 09:41 AM~19979113
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Please Respond to my email request Thank You..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Sup Mark, here goes my daily bump... :biggrin:


----------



## blue thunder

Got my flakes today, thanks super fast.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Feb 28 2011, 03:45 PM~19982189
> *Got my flakes today, thanks super fast.
> *


:h5: ! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 28 2011, 01:01 PM~19981084-->
> 
> 
> 
> Please Respond to my email request Thank You..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check ur PM.. Thx..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 28 2011, 02:19 PM~19981552
> *Sup Mark, here goes my daily bump... :biggrin:
> *


*Update:* Angels back home.... Doing ok. Now its all about walking and building up strenght... We'll see what her surgen says this week... Thanks for all of your prayers! All of you sure helped us make it through this past week.. I'm going to do my best to get back on track and help out who ever need FLAKE help.. just hit me up on a PM.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:40 AM~19986166
> *Check ur PM.. Thx..
> Update:    Angels back home.... Doing ok. Now its all about walking and building up strenght... We'll see what her surgen says this week... Thanks for all of your prayers! All of you sure helped us make it through this past week.. I'm going to do my best to get back on track and help out who ever need FLAKE help.. just hit me up on a PM.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


sweet!! thank god shes home!! ill keep helpin you move da flake


----------



## chef

hey homie how much of flake is in the jars? 2oz ,4oz ?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by chef_@Mar 1 2011, 12:05 AM~19986624
> *hey homie how much of flake is in the jars? 2oz ,4oz ?
> *


4oz :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 11:45 AM~19988851
> *:wave:
> *


whats up mark how ya doing ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Mar 1 2011, 11:11 AM~19989018-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up mark how ya doing ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup shaun..:wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 11:24 AM~19989124
> *TUESDAY BUMP...  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Liz... Hope the day was a good day for ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

orange flake over orange base







orange laser over black 






pink laser over black 






green laser over black


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

what's up Mark here goes my Wednesday bump... :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

Looking for a flake that will go well with HOK PBC.39 Hot pink pearl, it's for my daughters softball helmet.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 2 2011, 11:45 AM~19998019
> *Looking for a flake that will go well with HOK PBC.39 Hot pink pearl, it's for my daughters softball helmet.
> *


I'm thinking fuchsia.. Your going to add just a touch in a top coat of clear?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FUSCIA, THE PINK, MAYBE EVEN THE VIOLET OR BRILLIANT PURPLE IT DEPENDS WHICH WAY YOU WANT TO GO WITH IT???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 02:44 PM~19998310
> *FUSCIA, THE PINK, MAYBE EVEN THE VIOLET OR BRILLIANT PURPLE IT DEPENDS WHICH WAY YOU WANT TO GO WITH IT???
> *


just go rainbow :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 2 2011, 01:37 PM~19998285
> *I'm thinking fuchsia.. Your going to add just a touch in a top coat of clear?
> *



Ya thats what I was going to do but I changed my mind. I want the flake in her name and her number, so im going to spray the area with flake where ill be placing the stickers let it dry apply the sticker then shoot the Pink pearl over the whole thing peel the sticker off pin stripe around the name and number and the clear coat over everything.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 2 2011, 12:44 PM~19998310-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUSCIA, THE PINK, MAYBE EVEN THE VIOLET OR BRILLIANT PURPLE IT DEPENDS WHICH WAY YOU WANT TO GO WITH IT???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 02:43 PM~19999167
> *just go rainbow  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Mar 2 2011, 02:49 PM~19999217
> *:wave:
> *


Wuzzzz Up!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 28 2011, 11:40 PM~19986166
> *Check ur PM.. Thx..
> Update:    Angels back home.... Doing ok. Now its all about walking and building up strenght... We'll see what her surgen says this week... Thanks for all of your prayers! All of you sure helped us make it through this past week.. I'm going to do my best to get back on track and help out who ever need FLAKE help.. just hit me up on a PM.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad Angel is doing better Mark, hang in there brother and let us know if you need anything


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20001864
> *I'm glad Angel is doing better Mark, hang in there brother and let us know if you need anything
> *


Thanks Mario! She has me busy....I'll do it again if it helps her quality of life. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 2 2011, 04:38 PM~19999615
> *Ya thats what I was going to do but I changed my mind. I want the flake in her name and her number, so im going to spray the area with flake where ill be placing the  stickers let it dry apply the sticker then shoot the Pink pearl over the whole thing peel the sticker off pin stripe around the name and number and the clear coat over everything.
> *


YOU KNOW YOU CAN BUY A DECAL STENCIL SO YOU CAN PAINT THE HELMET, THEN SHOOT THE NAME AND # WITH A STECIL... ANY PRINTSHOP SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO A REVERSE DECAL... JUST AN IDEA FOR YOU THAT'S WHAT ALL OF US DO WHEN WE BLAST A CAR CLUB, OR A NAME IN PAINT... SAME THING AN AIRBRUSHER DOES TOO... :biggrin: TRICKS OF THE TRADE... :uh: DON'T KNOW IF I AM BREAKING THE CODE, BY REVEALING THE SECRETS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 09:44 PM~20002721
> *YOU KNOW YOU CAN BUY A DECAL STENCIL SO YOU CAN PAINT THE HELMET, THEN SHOOT THE NAME AND # WITH A STECIL... ANY PRINTSHOP SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO A REVERSE DECAL... JUST AN IDEA FOR YOU THAT'S WHAT ALL OF US DO WHEN WE BLAST A CAR CLUB, OR A NAME IN PAINT... SAME THING AN AIRBRUSHER DOES TOO... :biggrin: TRICKS OF THE TRADE... :uh: DON'T KNOW IF I AM BREAKING THE CODE, BY REVEALING THE SECRETS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Thats exactly what Im doin' I just explained it backwards. :happysad: 


I ordered the Ocean Jewel.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 2 2011, 11:09 PM~20003775
> *Thats exactly what Im doin' I just explained it backwards. :happysad:
> I ordered the Ocean Jewel.
> *


 :0 :wow: THAT SHOULD BE PRETTY CRAZY... VERY CONTRASTING THE NAME AND # SHOULD REALLY STAND OUT WITH THAT COLOR... MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 12:10 AM~20004335
> *:0  :wow:  THAT SHOULD BE PRETTY CRAZY... VERY CONTRASTING THE NAME AND # SHOULD REALLY STAND OUT WITH THAT COLOR... MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS... :biggrin:
> *



Will do. Im just waiting on the coach to find out what # she is. By the way I was showing my Daughter all the flakes and she's the one who picked it.  Very nice flake indeed.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 01:36 PM~20007490
> *TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20005761
> *Will do. Im just waiting on the coach to find out what # she is. By the way I was showing my Daughter all the flakes and she's the one who picked it.    Very nice flake indeed.
> *


DON'T FORGET TO POST PICS UP IN HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:40 AM~19986166
> *Check ur PM.. Thx..
> Update:    Angels back home.... Doing ok. Now its all about walking and building up strenght... We'll see what her surgen says this week... Thanks for all of your prayers! All of you sure helped us make it through this past week.. I'm going to do my best to get back on track and help out who ever need FLAKE help.. just hit me up on a PM.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


That's Great I'm Glad She's Home! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:40 AM~19986166
> *Check ur PM.. Thx..
> Update:    Angels back home.... Doing ok. Now its all about walking and building up strenght... We'll see what her surgen says this week... Thanks for all of your prayers! All of you sure helped us make it through this past week.. I'm going to do my best to get back on track and help out who ever need FLAKE help.. just hit me up on a PM.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


That's Great I'm Glad She's Home! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOVE THE FLAKES WE GOT TODAY, THANKS MARK... LOVE THE FACT YOU CARRY SUCH A WIDE VARIETY OF COLORS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Mar 3 2011, 02:57 PM~20008533-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud up Will..? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:42 PM~20011330
> *That's Great I'm Glad She's Home! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bratt, she said thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 10:07 PM~20011803
> *LOVE THE FLAKES WE GOT TODAY, THANKS MARK... LOVE THE FACT YOU CARRY SUCH A WIDE VARIETY OF COLORS... :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad I was able to come through and help out! :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 12:07 AM~20011803
> *LOVE THE FLAKES WE GOT TODAY, THANKS MARK... LOVE THE FACT YOU CARRY SUCH A WIDE VARIETY OF COLORS... :biggrin:
> *


 :| :| :| :|


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 11:42 PM~20012106
> *:|  :|  :|  :|
> *


DON'T BE JEALOUS... WE GOT IT LIKE THAT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 10:42 PM~20012106
> *:|  :|  :|  :|
> *


Don't trip! I'm gonna go get you a special issue tomorrow... :0 Shipped with white pearls :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:52 AM~20012481
> *Don't trip! I'm gonna go get you a special issue tomorrow... :0 Shipped with white pearls  :wow:
> *


HE DON'T NEED NO SPECIAL ISSUES, HE ALREADY SEES PLENTY OF BOOBIES ON HIS THREAD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 11:54 PM~20012491
> *HE DON'T NEED NO SPECIAL ISSUES, HE ALREADY SEES PLENTY OF BOOBIES ON HIS THREAD... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


Oh he wasn't getting none of those... you'll read about it. lmao


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:57 AM~20012504
> *Oh he wasn't getting none of those... you'll read about it. lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH MY BAD THOUGHT YOU ALL WAS TALKING IN CODE... HAHAHAHA...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 11:59 PM~20012514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH MY BAD THOUGHT YOU ALL WAS TALKING IN CODE... HAHAHAHA...
> *


Gotta bounce Jack in The Box is calling... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 01:01 AM~20012518
> *Gotta bounce Jack in The Box is calling... :biggrin:
> *


ENJOY, I GONNA BOUNCE IN A QUICK MIN TOO... GOT TO GO TAKE MY MEDS... LOL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 12:02 AM~20012524
> *ENJOY, I GONNA BOUNCE IN A QUICK MIN TOO... GOT TO GO TAKE MY MEDS... LOL...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

ttt....be down in orange county 2morro :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 07:00 PM~20017745
> *ttt....be down in orange county 2morro :cheesy:
> *


And why are you going to Orange?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 07:15 PM~20017841
> *And why are you going to Orange?
> *


the only reason....disney :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 07:39 PM~20018009
> *the only reason....disney :happysad:
> *














Stay the hell out of Disney!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 07:54 PM~20018123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay the hell out of Disney!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 07:58 PM~20018145
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


You know I had to mess with you today.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 09:54 PM~20018123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay the hell out of Disney!
> *


Wahahahahahahahahahhahahahahha!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 08:54 PM~20018123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay the hell out of Disney!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: poor shod, these fools are racist i tell ya... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 09:36 PM~20019089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: poor shod, these fools are racist i tell ya...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


racist! ? ? ? you must be talking about the Orange police...


----------



## CharkBait

Ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 11:36 PM~20019089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: poor shod, these fools are racist i tell ya...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


animal profiling aint racist :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 4 2011, 12:07 AM~20011803-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE FLAKES WE GOT TODAY, THANKS MARK... LOVE THE FACT YOU CARRY SUCH A WIDE VARIETY OF COLORS... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20018009
> *the only reason....disney :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh I Want to Go! :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 09:54 PM~20018123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay the hell out of Disney!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:01 AM~20019330
> *
> Uh I Want to Go! :uh:
> *


wanna CUM over here first :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:05 PM~20019363
> *wanna CUM over here first  :wow:
> *


YOUR A FOO, AND I AM TELLING YOUR BOO TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:07 AM~20019385
> *YOUR A FOO, AND I AM TELLING YOUR BOO TOO...  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey hey dont be a rata :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 12:05 AM~20019363-->
> 
> 
> 
> wanna CUM over here first  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell No!!! :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:07 AM~20019385
> *YOUR A FOO, AND I AM TELLING YOUR BOO TOO...  :biggrin:
> *


OOOO Girl Tell Her Quick! So She Will Smack Him on the Nose with a Rolled Up Newspaper!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:18 AM~20019494
> *Hell No!!! :angry:
> OOOO Girl Tell Her Quick! So She Will Smack Him on the Nose with a Rolled Up Newspaper!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit thats what i get for tryin to be a nice guy and letting u CUM over here :uh: well fuck it as long as i come its all good huh :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:28 AM~20019601
> *shit thats what i get for tryin to be a nice guy and letting u CUM over here  :uh:  well fuck it as long as i come its all good huh  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Loco!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 4 2011, 11:16 PM~20019477-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey hey hey dont be a rata  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN THAT WAS MY EVIL TWIN FOO... SHE IS EVIL I TELL YOU EVIL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:18 PM~20019494
> *Hell No!!! :angry:
> OOOO Girl Tell Her Quick! So She Will Smack Him on the Nose with a Rolled Up Newspaper!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I, I MEAN MY EVIL TWIN ALREADY WENT THERE...MUAHAHAHA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:28 PM~20019601
> *shit thats what i get for tryin to be a nice guy and letting u CUM over here  :uh:  well fuck it as long as i come its all good huh  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COCHINO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:40 PM~20019722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Loco!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:01 PM~20019328
> *animal profiling aint racist  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


HEY THAT LAST TWAK HURTED... :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:40 AM~20019722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Loco!
> *


so is that a yes or no :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 01:15 AM~20020021
> *so is that a yes or no  :uh:
> *


What do you think? :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 12:15 AM~20020021-->
> 
> 
> 
> so is that a yes or no  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:16 AM~20020034
> *What do you think? :squint:
> *


SHOD AINT AROUND, WHERE THE HELL IS THE ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER, I SWEAR GIVE HIM A MIN. HE WILL BE AIR :boink: YOUR LEG BRAT...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:19 AM~20020053
> *SHOD AINT AROUND, WHERE THE HELL IS THE ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER, I SWEAR GIVE HIM A MIN. HE WILL BE AIR :boink: YOUR LEG BRAT...
> *


You Get the Newspaper and I'll get a Bucket of Ice Lol! :ninja:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:22 AM~20020070
> *You Get the Newspaper and I'll get a Bucket of Ice Lol! :ninja:
> *


I'D SAY GET A ROPE AND A GAG, BUT COMPA SEEMS LIKE A FREAK THAT WOULD LOVE IT... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:23 AM~20020076
> *I'D SAY GET A ROPE AND A GAG, BUT COMPA SEEMS LIKE A FREAK THAT WOULD LOVE IT... :uh:  :uh:
> *


Yeah Probably, but maybe If we Leave Him Tied Up For a While all by Himself! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:25 AM~20020089
> *Yeah Probably, but maybe If we Leave Him Tied Up For a While all by Himself! :happysad:
> *


HE'D FIND A WAY TO STILL CUM... HAHAHAHA....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT MARK SAY GOOD NIGHT TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME... GOT TO GO TAKE MY MEDS... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 01:30 AM~20020119
> *HE'D FIND A WAY TO STILL CUM... HAHAHAHA....
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 11:34 PM~20020143
> *GOOD NIGHT MARK SAY GOOD NIGHT TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME... GOT TO GO TAKE MY MEDS... :biggrin:
> *


Good Night... :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

What's the smallest flake you have in stock?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 5 2011, 10:44 AM~20021874
> *What's the smallest flake you have in stock?
> *


Micro .008


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc

sum weekend ALOHA!


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 11:48 AM~20021892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT TIME NEED MORE JARS :biggrin: GOT TO HIT MY 73 RAG SUMMER TIME  HIT ME UP MARK


----------



## CharkBait

Ttt for sparkle efx. I got my flake today mark thanks. Its a very nice color exactly what the picture shows. Ill be ordering more from you. Thanks again.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20023812
> *Ttt for sparkle efx. I got my flake today mark thanks. Its a very nice color exactly what the picture shows. Ill be ordering more from you. Thanks again.
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Just a heads up, You guys feel free to leave feed back on my Feed Back page.. See the Link in my signature


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 06:46 PM~20023919
> *Thanks! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> Just a heads up, You guys feel free to leave feed back on my Feed Back page.. See the Link in my signature
> *



Done.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20024998
> *Done.
> 
> 
> *


:h5:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod

sup shod..?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 10:53 PM~20025029
> *:h5:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod
> 
> sup shod..?
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 08:53 PM~20025029
> *:h5:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod
> 
> sup shod..?
> *


back home ...did u get my message earlier :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 09:12 PM~20025145
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:44 AM~20025621
> *back home ...did u get my message earlier :cheesy:
> *


hey bissh :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:45 PM~20025626
> *hey bissh  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :| who......me :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Mar 5 2011, 06:27 PM~20023812-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt for sparkle efx. I got my flake today mark thanks. Its a very nice color exactly what the picture shows. Ill be ordering more from you. Thanks again.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 10:12 PM~20025145
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 11:45 PM~20025624
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 11:45 PM~20025626
> *hey bissh  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 11:47 PM~20025640
> *:| who......me :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COMPA STOP BOINKING OFF FOO... :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:51 AM~20025657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  COMPA STOP BOINKING OFF FOO... :roflmao:
> *


its practice :biggrin: my vieja wants me to put out tonight :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:47 AM~20025640
> *:| who......me :uh:
> *


yeah you bish :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 10:44 PM~20025621
> *back home ...did u get my message earlier :cheesy:
> *


Yes and no, just says downloading. resend it..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 10:53 PM~20025669
> *Yes and no, just says downloading. resend it..
> *


sending


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:52 PM~20025662
> *its practice  :biggrin:  my vieja wants me to put out tonight  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD EXCUSE BUT YOU BOINK OFF EVERYDAY ALL DAY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








MARK BROTHER FROM VEGAS LOVED MY SELECTION FOR HIS RIDE THERE IS ONE MORE COLOR I WANT TO GO WITH I WILL HIT YOU UP ON MONDAY TO LET YOU KNOW WHICH ONE OK...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:53 AM~20025669
> *Yes and no, just says downloading. resend it..
> *


then u send it to me :biggrin: i dont want shod having my # :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

Liz, I txt'ed you earlier... Are you and chino able to come over tomorrow?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:54 AM~20025678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD EXCUSE BUT YOU BOINK OFF EVERYDAY ALL DAY... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


soy un sucio :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:54 PM~20025679
> *then u send it to me  :biggrin:  i dont want shod having my #  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 I THOUGHT SHOD WAS YOUR BOO... :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:54 PM~20025679
> *then u send it to me  :biggrin:  i dont want shod having my #  :uh:
> *


i dont want to share shit with u ..,,,,,u stupid ass dummy



























































:cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 5 2011, 10:54 PM~20025678-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD EXCUSE BUT YOU BOINK OFF EVERYDAY ALL DAY... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MARK BROTHER FROM VEGAS LOVED MY SELECTION FOR HIS RIDE THERE IS ONE MORE COLOR I WANT TO GO WITH I WILL HIT YOU UP ON MONDAY TO LET YOU KNOW WHICH ONE OK...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sounds good..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:54 PM~20025679
> *then u send it to me  :biggrin:  i dont want shod having my #  :uh:
> *


Loosen up and just give it up :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:55 AM~20025684
> *:0  :0  I THOUGHT SHOD WAS YOUR BOO... :uh:
> *


yeah but we goin through a thang right now in our relationship :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 11:53 PM~20025669
> *Yes and no, just says downloading. resend it..
> *


PM SENT..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:56 AM~20025689
> *i dont want to share shit with u ..,,,,,u stupid ass dummy
> :cheesy:
> *


did you call me a stupid ass dummy :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:56 AM~20025690
> *Loosen up and just give it up  :cheesy:
> *


thats what ive been telling you but you on dat bullshit :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 5 2011, 11:56 PM~20025689-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to share shit with u ..,,,,,u stupid ass dummy
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 11:57 PM~20025693
> *yeah but we goin through a thang right now in our relationship  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:58 PM~20025698
> *did you call me a stupid ass dummy  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 10:53 PM~20025673
> *sending
> *


Thats F-ing bad ass....! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:59 AM~20025702
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


see what i mean


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

IS ANGEL GONNA BE UP FOR A VISIT???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:59 AM~20025705
> *Thats F-ing bad ass....! :thumbsup:
> *


i wanna see :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:58 PM~20025698
> *did you call me a stupid ass dummy  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


oh my bad i should have spell checked that it meant to say ''stupid ass dummy'' :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 10:59 PM~20025705
> *Thats F-ing bad ass....! :thumbsup:
> *


lol...thought u would like that


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:01 AM~20025714
> *oh my bad i should have spell checked that it meant to say ''stupid ass dummy'' :cheesy:
> *


 oh ok cool just making sure. just didnt seem correct :h5: :h5: 









































































wait what


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:03 PM~20025726
> *oh ok cool just making sure. just didnt seem correct :h5:  :h5:
> wait what
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:03 AM~20025727
> *:naughty:
> *


now i feel like tina and ur ike


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 10:59 PM~20025700-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what ive been telling you but you on dat bullshit  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :naughty::tongue::loco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 5 2011, 11:00 PM~20025710
> *IS ANGEL GONNA BE UP FOR A VISIT???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 11:00 PM~20025713
> *i wanna see  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll get blue balls....:no: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 11:01 PM~20025717
> *lol...thought u would like that
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:04 PM~20025729
> *now i feel like tina and ur ike
> *


or more like this :wow: 








:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:06 AM~20025737
> *Yep!
> 
> *


SORRY MARK HAVE TO FLAKE OUT CHINO IS GONNA BE TIED UP SO WE WILL TAKE U GUYS UP ON NEXT SUNDAY... I WILL BE TAKING MS. ANGEL SOME ALBONIGAS TOO... :cheesy: ABOUT 5 OR 6ISH OK... :happysad: SORRY BRO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:07 AM~20025743
> *or more like this :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 11:09 PM~20025747
> *SORRY MARK HAVE TO FLAKE OUT CHINO IS GONNA BE TIED UP SO WE WILL TAKE U GUYS UP ON NEXT SUNDAY... I WILL BE TAKING MS. ANGEL SOME ALBONIGAS TOO... :cheesy: ABOUT 5 OR 6ISH OK... :happysad: SORRY BRO...
> *


Thats all my fualt, I said I would txt you for a green light and then dropped the all.. It's cool next weekend.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:07 AM~20025743
> *or more like this :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: NASTY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:06 AM~20025737
> *:naughty::tongue::loco:
> Yep!
> 
> You'll get blue balls....:no: :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO I WONT SHOD SWALLOWS


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:11 PM~20025751
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :cheesy: i win


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:11 AM~20025753
> *Thats all my fualt, I said I would txt you for a green light and then dropped the all.. It's cool next weekend.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL ITS A DOUBLE DATE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*OH HELL THE FUCK NO! ! ! NOT UP IN HERE! ! ! *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:12 PM~20025760
> *NO I WONT SHOD SWALLOWS
> *


why :uh: wuh ...i do :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:13 AM~20025768
> *OH HELL THE FUCK NO! ! ! NOT UP IN HERE! ! !
> *


WHAHHA HAPPPEN :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:14 PM~20025776
> *WHAHHA HAPPPEN  :happysad:
> *


u happend geek :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:14 AM~20025777
> *u happend geek :uh:
> *


fuck you ****!!  































































sorry that was kinda harsh :happysad: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:16 PM~20025789
> *fuck you ****!!
> sorry that was kinda harsh  :happysad:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:14 PM~20025776
> *WHAHHA HAPPPEN  :happysad:
> *


You know what happened.... Cochin-HOLE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:16 AM~20025793
> *:drama:
> *


psst psst hey shod! i think marks mad at you for dat brokeback mountain shit! he wants to know when u gonna give him his movie back :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:18 PM~20025800
> *psst psst hey shod! i think marks mad at you for dat brokeback mountain shit! he wants to know when u gonna give him his movie back  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:19 AM~20025805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20025805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SEE WHAT YOU STARTED! 
.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 6 2011, 12:17 AM~20025796-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know what happened.... Cochin-HOLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 12:18 AM~20025800
> *psst psst hey shod! i think marks mad at you for dat brokeback mountain shit! he wants to know when u gonna give him his movie back  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:32 AM~20025858
> *SEE WHAT YOU STARTED!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 11:32 PM~20025858
> *SEE WHAT YOU STARTED!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:32 AM~20025858
> *SEE WHAT YOU STARTED!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:fool2: I'd smash dat :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:35 PM~20025874
> *:fool2: I'd smash dat :boink:
> *


 :naughty: me too


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:35 PM~20025874
> *:fool2: I'd smash dat :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 11:36 PM~20025879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:32 AM~20025858
> *SEE WHAT YOU STARTED!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nukka are u part shar pei???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:38 PM~20025891
> *Nukka are u part shar pei???
> *


u can always pull the skin back and suk hed :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 6 2011, 12:35 AM~20025874-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2: I'd smash dat :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 12:36 AM~20025878
> *:naughty: me too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 12:38 AM~20025891
> *Nukka are u part shar pei???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:39 AM~20025898
> *u can always pull the skin back and suk hed :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:39 AM~20025898
> *u can always pull the skin back and suk hed :cheesy:
> *


2-2 :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:44 AM~20025919
> *2-2 :squint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:41 AM~20025912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:41 AM~20025912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 01:47 AM~20025933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Not funny.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:49 AM~20025940
> *Not funny.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:49 PM~20025940
> *Not funny.
> *


HELP I'VE FALLEN AND I CAN'T GET UP... DYING FROM LMAO!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:49 PM~20025940
> *Not funny.
> *


3-2 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:50 AM~20025950
> *HELP I'VE FALLEN AND I CAN'T GET UP... DYING FROM LMAO!
> *


Want me and shod to give you mouf to mouf :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:52 PM~20025954
> *Want me and shod to give you mouf to mouf :wow:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:50 AM~20025950
> *HELP I'VE FALLEN AND I CAN'T GET UP... DYING FROM LMAO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ LIKES TO SAY)
I CAN'T BRIEF... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:53 AM~20025957
> *
> *


:h5: tag team!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 6 2011, 12:52 AM~20025954-->
> 
> 
> 
> Want me and shod to give you mouf to mouf :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:53 AM~20025957
> *
> *


DAMN MONTONEROS... YOU ALL TAG TEAMING ON POOR MARK... :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 01:55 AM~20025963
> *DAMN MONTONEROS... YOU ALL TAG TEAMING ON POOR MARK... :angry:
> *


He loves 3somes :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:57 AM~20025972
> *He loves 3somes :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY MARK.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:52 PM~20025954
> *Want me and shod to give you mouf to mouf :wow:
> *


NO! But seeing my logo out there in public puts me at a loss for words.. Its a great feeling seeing it, and makes me feel proud that I'm able to do what I'm doing.. Thanks to all of you for suporting me and my product..! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:58 AM~20025976
> *NO! But seeing my logo out there in public puts me at a loss for words.. Its a great feeling seeing it, and makes me feel proud that I'm able to do what I'm doing.. Thanks to all of you for suporting me and my product..!  :biggrin:
> *


I got called out at a club meeting for wearing a sparkle efx and not da club shirt :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:02 AM~20025994
> *I got called out at a club meeting for wearing a sparkle efx and not da club shirt :happysad:
> *


pix or ot didnt happen :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:02 AM~20025994
> *I got called out at a club meeting for wearing a sparkle efx and not da club shirt :happysad:
> *


Maybe you need to send me a club shirt so I can stamp out the other side... There is more than one way to skin a cat..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 6 2011, 12:58 AM~20025976-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO! But seeing my logo out there in public puts me at a loss for words.. Its a great feeling seeing it, and makes me feel proud that I'm able to do what I'm doing.. Thanks to all of you for suporting me and my product..!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOW CHINO HAS REPPED... NEXT TIME I'LL TAKE PICS... BUT YOU ARE A WITNESS HE HAS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 01:02 AM~20025994
> *I got called out at a club meeting for wearing a sparkle efx and not da club shirt :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMMMM??? SO WHO CAN VOUCH????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:03 AM~20026003
> *pix or ot didnt happen :twak:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:06 AM~20026019
> *YOU KNOW CHINO HAS REPPED... NEXT TIME I'LL TAKE PICS... BUT YOU ARE A WITNESS HE HAS...
> *


True Dat! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 02:03 AM~20026003
> *pix or ot didnt happen :twak:
> *


 i didn't take one! But ill take a pic next time I use it as a bathrobe :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 01:07 AM~20026026
> * i didn't take one! But ill take a pic next time I use it as a bathrobe :wow:
> *


JUST AS LONG AS YOU WARN IF YOU GONNA FLASH FOO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:06 AM~20026019
> *YOU KNOW CHINO HAS REPPED... NEXT TIME I'LL TAKE PICS... BUT YOU ARE A WITNESS HE HAS...
> HMMMM??? SO WHO CAN VOUCH????
> :h5:  :h5:
> *


Louie he's da one who busted me out


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 01:09 AM~20026035
> *Louie he's da one who busted me out
> *


HE'S YOUR BROTHER THAT DON'T COUNT YOU CAN ALWAYS PAY HIM TO GO ALONG... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:09 AM~20026032
> *JUST AS LONG AS YOU WARN IF YOU GONNA FLASH FOO...
> *


It only covers my upper half :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:07 AM~20026026
> * i didn't take one! But ill take a pic next time I use it as a bathrobe :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs, I PULL YOU OVER, elspock84, bigshod


Oh snap "one time in the hizzy" :uh: GREETINGS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 01:10 AM~20026039
> *It only covers my upper half :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:11 AM~20026043
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs, I PULL YOU OVER, one time in the hizzy"  :uh: GREETINGS
> *


thats wut his girl calls him to :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 02:11 AM~20026042
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill text it to you :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:12 AM~20026050
> *thats wut his girl calls him to :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

YOU ALL TALKING IN CODE... GOOD NIGHT BROS... HASTA TOMORROW...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 02:12 AM~20026050
> *thats wut his girl calls him to :0
> *


Its one pump chump


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:15 AM~20026061
> *Its one pump chump
> *


russle the love muscle :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:15 AM~20026061
> *Its one plump chump
> *


 herd that :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 02:16 AM~20026065
> *russle the love muscle  :0
> *


Shod loves my muscle :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Flake anybody Flake.... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 02:19 AM~20026078
> *Flake anybody Flake.... :biggrin:
> *


Il have my new batch on Monday :wow:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:22 AM~20026089
> *Il have my new batch on Monday :wow:
> *


Yeah! addressed to (****) :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 6 2011, 01:58 AM~20025976-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO! But seeing my logo out there in public puts me at a loss for words.. Its a great feeling seeing it, and makes me feel proud that I'm able to do what I'm doing.. Thanks to all of you for suporting me and my product..!  </span>:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 02:02 AM~20025994
> *I got called out at a club meeting for wearing a sparkle efx and not da club shirt :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 02:03 AM~20026006
> *Maybe you need to send me a club shirt so I can stamp out the other side... There is more than one way to skin a cat..
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Omg you so Should!!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS MY SUNDAY BUMP BRO... TO THE TOP


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 02:03 PM~20028654-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:06 PM~20028668
> *HERE IS MY SUNDAY BUMP BRO... TO THE TOP
> *


Wud it dew, wud it dew... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 06:25 PM~20029930
> *Wud it dew, wud it dew... :biggrin:
> *


MY POOR CHINO IS GETTING THE FLU... NEGKA BETTER NOT GET MY ASS SICK AGAIN...  I MEAN POOR BABY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DUDE I HAVE BEEN OFF AND ON SICK FOR A MIN... DAMN FAMILY LOVE FOR YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 07:04 PM~20030748
> *MY POOR CHINO IS GETTING THE FLU... NEGKA BETTER NOT GET MY ASS SICK AGAIN...  I MEAN POOR BABY... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DUDE I HAVE BEEN OFF AND ON SICK FOR A MIN... DAMN FAMILY LOVE FOR YOU... :biggrin:
> *


Damit, I hope it dosen't wipe him out..


----------



## DETONATER

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today.
Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $60 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

YEAH BUDDY :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dumps

I got my jar today. Thanks for the quick shipment and great packaging. I am very satisfied with my experience. Thanks Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today.
Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $60 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *




































> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 7 2011, 08:57 AM~20034477-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH BUDDY :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dumps_@Mar 7 2011, 12:37 PM~20036020
> *I got my jar today. Thanks for the quick shipment and great packaging. I am very satisfied with my experience. Thanks Mark. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You :h5:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 01:18 PM~20043600
> *ttt
> *


Wup yo, where da shod at son?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 03:24 PM~20043636
> *Wup yo, where da shod at son?
> *


NOBODY is around :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! How is Your Angel? Doing Better I Hope!  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

used some kokaine flake today over a red base :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2011, 07:34 PM~20046583
> *Hi Mark! How is Your Angel? Doing Better I Hope!  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Britt, She is doing better... Lillte by little she is walking further and further up and down the block.. Thanks for asking..  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20047018
> *Hi Britt, She is doing better... Lillte by little she is walking further and further up and down the block.. Thanks for asking..    :biggrin:
> *


She's Outside Already Wow That is So Great! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 02:03 PM~20028654-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 9 2011, 11:48 AM~20051346
> *
> *


Wud it dew suckas! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today.
Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $60 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *

































Lots of jars always in stock too! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 09:45 PM~20047149
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now you got me wondering how it would look over black and blue??? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 12:58 AM~20056640
> *damn now you got me wondering how it would look over black and blue??? :cheesy:
> *


thats next comadre


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 07:40 AM~20058011
> *ttt
> *


Sup yo! Got the day off? :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 07:45 AM~20058038
> *Sup yo! Got the day off?  :cheesy:
> *


yes sir ..go back monday :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 07:46 AM~20058043
> *yes sir ..go back  monday :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya, thats cool.... it's a flake day yeah!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 07:48 AM~20058063
> *Hell ya, thats cool.... it's a flake day yeah!
> *


gonna clean out garage and make sum room...wanna start on the truck soon


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 07:52 AM~20058085
> *gonna clean out garage and make sum room...wanna start on the truck soon
> *


Hell ya.... Are you done with the bike...?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 09:52 AM~20058085
> *gonna clean out garage and make sum room...wanna start on the truck soon
> *


OMGSMCA :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 10 2011, 12:00 AM~20056657-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats next comadre
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: WHY YOU GO AND CONFUSE ME WITH YOUR AVATAR... LOL... I THOUGHT SHOD HAD A IDENTICAL TWIN... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 08:40 AM~20058011
> *ttt
> *


SHOD IT LOOKS LIKE COMPA HAS LEARNED HOW TO CLONE YOU BRO... :wow: :uh: 
















WHAT'S UP MR. SPARKLE EFX... I HOPE TO SEE YOU AND MS. ANGEL ON SUNDAY... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO THE BOTH OF YA...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 08:08 AM~20058204
> *OMGSMCA  :uh:
> *


 she's jealous :0 :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 09:10 AM~20058643
> *she's jealous :0  :0
> *


:blinddate::slowdance::backseataction:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:16 AM~20058694
> *:blinddate::slowdance::backseataction:
> *


are u asking me out??? :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 09:48 AM~20058915
> *are u asking me out???  :happysad:
> *


u gotta hope he asks u.... :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 09:48 AM~20058915
> *are u asking me out???  :happysad:
> *


NO! That was a hint for you and shod. :0 All this internet sex, just get it over with! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 01:29 PM~20059596
> *NO! That was a hint for you and shod. :0 All this internet sex, just get it over with!  :biggrin:
> *


naw i dont like him no mores :uh: but wasssup wit you :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 01:26 PM~20059568
> *u gotta hope he asks u.... :cheesy:
> *


shudd up bissh


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 11:30 AM~20059601
> *naw i dont like him no mores  :uh:  but wasssup wit you  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


You got a hot wet one somewheres? No teeth & no corn...! If not you aint foe me..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20059638
> *You got a hot wet one somewheres? No teeth & no corn...! If not you aint foe me..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: fuck you then!! im gonna go to roths!!   






















































naw jk :biggrin: but fuck you though


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 11:43 AM~20059704
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  fuck you then!! im gonna go to roths!!
> naw jk  :biggrin: but fuck you though
> *


 :twak: fuck u and ur threats


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 01:47 PM~20059738
> *:twak: fuck u and ur threats
> *


hey fuck you snookums!!!  











































all day long :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 10 2011, 10:16 AM~20058694-->
> 
> 
> 
> :blinddate::slowdance::backseataction:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 10:48 AM~20058915
> *are u asking me out???  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:26 PM~20059568
> *u gotta hope he asks u.... :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:29 PM~20059596
> *NO! That was a hint for you and shod. :0 All this internet sex, just get it over with!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:30 PM~20059601
> *naw i dont like him no mores  :uh:  but wasssup wit you  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:31 PM~20059612
> *shudd up bissh
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:35 PM~20059638
> *You got a hot wet one somewheres? No teeth & no corn...! If not you aint foe me..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:43 PM~20059704
> *:uh:  :uh:  fuck you then!! im gonna go to roths!!
> naw jk  :biggrin: but fuck you though
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 12:47 PM~20059738
> *:twak: fuck u and ur threats
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN YOU GUYS ARE FUCKEN TO MUCH...













































FUN THAT IS...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 11:49 AM~20059763
> *hey i Love you snookums!!!
> all day long  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 01:56 PM~20059817
> *:wow:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:biggrin: 










SPARKLE EFX... TTT...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 12:06 PM~20059880
> *:h5:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 02:37 PM~20060039
> *:naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: wheres da pics of da bike wit da non cobalt blue candy :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 12:38 PM~20060051
> *:biggrin:  wheres da pics of da bike wit da non cobalt blue candy  :uh:
> *


im putting colbalt over it all jus for u :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 04:08 PM~20060804
> *im putting colbalt over it all jus for u :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












































:squint: :squint: :squint: i dont belive you. i think ur lying to me again. :squint: :squint: :squint: like when u told me it was just gonna be da tip


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 02:24 PM~20060933
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :squint:  :squint:  :squint: i dont belive you. i think ur lying to me again.  :squint:  :squint:  :squint: like when u told me it was just gonna be da tip
> *


it was the tip..did it feel like the whole 3'' :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 04:46 PM~20061104
> *it was the tip..did it feel like the whole 3'' :wow:
> *


3" !! muthafucka!!! you said it was 9"!!! you on some bullshit!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 02:48 PM~20061128
> *3" !! muthafucka!!! you said it was 9"!!! you on some bullshit!!!
> *


times the 3 pumps i gave u :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 04:50 PM~20061142
> *times the 3 pumps i gave u :uh:
> *


oh ok then :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today.
Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $60 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *

































Lots of jars always in stock too! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20061225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your stuff is on da way


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 03:03 PM~20061254
> *your stuff is on da way
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04

:hotdate: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 10 2011, 12:58 AM~20056640-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn now you got me wondering how it would look over black and blue??? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 01:00 AM~20056657
> *thats next comadre
> *


Do It Do It! Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20062831
> *Do It Do It!  Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


:wave::congrats: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 08:42 PM~20062845
> *:wave::congrats: :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHATS UP MY NIJAS... WELL GONNA BE HEADING HOME... :biggrin: SEE YALL TOMORROW... DAMN BRAT IS RUBBING OFF ON ME WITH HER SOUTHERN TALK... :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

mark after i spray out a few test cards and figure out my base color for my candy i will be ordering a few jars of flakes again  and actually gonna put them to use as well this time!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 10 2011, 08:17 PM~20063806-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MY NIJAS... WELL GONNA BE HEADING HOME... :biggrin: SEE YALL TOMORROW... DAMN BRAT IS RUBBING OFF ON ME WITH HER SOUTHERN TALK... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-FlipFlopBox_@Mar 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20064194
> *mark after i spray out a few test cards and figure out my base color for my candy i will be ordering a few jars of flakes again  and actually gonna put them to use as well this time!!!
> *


Sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

what sizes does that show stopper chrome come in???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20064259
> *what sizes does that show stopper chrome come in???
> *


All sizes.. what did you need?


----------



## FlipFlopBox

Micro and im thinking atleast a half pound


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FRIDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

let me know a price on 2 jars of the micro chrome stopper!!!!! ill buy it tomrrow after i put some cash in the bank im ready to start teardown lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070318
> *let me know a price on 2 jars of the micro chrome stopper!!!!! ill buy it tomrrow after i put some cash in the bank im ready to start teardown lol
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20067820-->
> 
> 
> 
> FRIDAY BUMP...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Liz... How's the day
> <!--QuoteBegin-FlipFlopBox_@Mar 11 2011, 04:33 PM~20070318
> *let me know a price on 2 jars of the micro chrome stopper!!!!! ill buy it tomrrow after i put some cash in the bank im ready to start teardown lol
> *


PM sent.. :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

u think if i flake out the orion silver with the chrome show stopper it will help lighten up the brandywine candy? im still mixing in some apple red to tone it down as well but i figured the chrome flakes would make that shit pop like crazy?

we got any pics of the chrome sprayed out?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 11 2011, 05:19 PM~20070686
> *u think if i flake out the orion silver with the chrome show stopper it will help lighten up the brandywine candy? im still mixing in some apple red to tone it down as well but i figured the chrome flakes would make that shit pop like crazy?
> 
> we got any pics of the chrome sprayed out?
> *


I think all it's going to do is pop like carzy... If you look back in my topic you will see a Glasshouse flaked out with the .015, that is the same car now patterned up with the greens and blues later on in the topic... Shot by Joe's Auto Works :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04

:hotdateagain: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 10:17 PM~20063806
> *WHATS UP MY NIJAS... WELL GONNA BE HEADING HOME... :biggrin: SEE YALL TOMORROW... DAMN BRAT IS RUBBING OFF ON ME WITH HER SOUTHERN TALK... :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :thumbsup: 



Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 11 2011, 07:25 PM~20070721
> *I think all it's going to do is pop like carzy... If you look back in my topic you will see a Glasshouse flaked out with the .015, that is the same car now patterned up with the greens and blues later on in the topic... Shot by Joe's Auto Works  :biggrin:
> *


lol this topic is WAYYY to long to try to search for pics haha u should start a thread for just pics of vehicles sprayed with ur flakes!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 06:26 PM~20070731
> *Lol!  :thumbsup:
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


 :h5: 



@ MARK, PRETTY LAME DAY FOR ME, TIRED AS HELL AND I HATE IT WHEN I AM HUNGRY, BUT I DON'T FEEL LIKE EATING... IN SHORT, IT IS A THRRRRRRRR... DAY... :happysad: TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS...


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, SPIRIT 62


Sup Ant! whats good homie? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today.
Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $60 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *

































Lots of jars always in stock too! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SEE YOU AND MS. ANGEL TOMORROW... THANKS MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 12 2011, 07:48 PM~20077901
> *SEE YOU AND MS. ANGEL TOMORROW... THANKS MARK... :biggrin:
> *


me too :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


Yo, I didn't know that jar of candy was that big.... I need to invest in more :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 07:51 PM~20077921
> *me too :uh:
> *


Bring ya ass down hrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:32 PM~20078221
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> Yo, I didn't know that jar of candy was that big.... I need to invest in more :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: lemme see


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:32 PM~20078221
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> Yo, I didn't know that jar of candy was that big.... I need to invest in more :biggrin:
> *


its a pint my nukka plus da extra  to keep it from making noise :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 10:37 PM~20078256
> *:angry: lemme see
> *


mind you bidness bissh :angry:


----------



## elspock84

gunmetal base wit some gunmetal flake wit a lil sumtin i added


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:52 PM~20078369
> *mind you bidness bissh  :angry:
> *


fuck off bish...and quote sumone who is talking to u ass  


















































:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:51 PM~20078361
> *its a pint my nukka plus da extra    to keep it from making noise  :happysad:
> *


Oh so its never that LARGE :0 it's only a pint normally?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 12 2011, 10:54 PM~20078388-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off bish...and quote sumone who is talking to u ass
> :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i was gonna hook you punk ass up wit some good prices on da kandy but fuck you know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:56 PM~20078407
> *Oh so its never that LARGE  :0 it's only a pint normally?
> *


thats what shod said when i slipped it in da one that stinks and not the one that winks :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 08:37 PM~20078256
> *:angry: lemme see
> *











POW NUKKA


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 08:59 PM~20078424
> *see i was gonna hook you punk ass up wit some good prices on da kandy but fuck you know
> *


can u get cheaper than $20 a qrt any color :wow: for hok than im sorry


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 11:01 PM~20078436
> *can u get cheaper than $20 a qrt any color :wow: for hok than im sorry
> *


 :uh: but mines is concentrate not mixed so i can get a gallon out of mine and its only 40 bucks my price or 79 at da sherwin williams or at napa


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 09:01 PM~20078436
> *can u get cheaper than $20 a qrt any color :wow: for hok than im sorry
> *


Foo... you can qts for a dub...? I got some huba on that then...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 11:00 PM~20078430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POW NUKKA
> *


you likes all da tape i used :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20078458
> *Foo... you can qts for a dub...? I got some huba on that then...
> *


spock sed he's ur supplier :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20078463
> *you likes all da tape i used  :happysad:
> *


Ya that was a tight fit... no slippy out.... stay inside. :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20078457
> *:uh:  but mines is concentrate not mixed so i can get a gallon out of mine and its only 40 bucks my price or 79 at da sherwin williams or at napa
> *


how much are ur pints?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 11:05 PM~20078468
> *spock sed he's ur supplier :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20078473
> *Ya that was a tight fit... no slippy out.... stay inside.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: :barf: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: 

tell me more


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 11:06 PM~20078476
> *how much are ur pints?
> *


i pay 40 for mine but thats at my price.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:07 PM~20078488
> *i pay 40 for mine but thats at my price.
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 09:07 PM~20078483
> *:uh:  :uh:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> 
> tell me more
> *


Ya it was in bubbley wrap and when the cap popped it leaked...


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 11:09 PM~20078503
> *Ya it was in bubbley wrap and when the cap popped it leaked...
> *


it leaked out??????


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:11 PM~20078518
> *it leaked out??????
> *


Nah fool after I untaped it and I popped the cap...It shipped fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:15 PM~20078557
> *Nah fool after I untaped it and I popped the cap...It shipped fine. :thumbsup:
> *


u gotta draw him a picture :uh: :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04

:whatsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:51 PM~20078795
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> 
> :whatsup:
> *


hi


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 11:51 PM~20078795
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> 
> :whatsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 09:10 PM~20078513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## bigshod




----------



## LOWASME

To the Top for a great Guy


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 13 2011, 02:23 PM~20082178
> *To the Top for a great Guy
> *


Sup yo! I'll ship tomorrow if you want that CW kit..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL BE SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

IT WAS REAL COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU AND MS. ANGEL... TOTALLY LOVED SEEING HER UP AND ABOUT... I TOTALLY ADMIRE HER STRENGTH AND YOUR DEDICATION... CHINO AND I BOTH ENJOYED THE VISIT... GOOD NIGHT BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU AND MS. ANGEL... CAN'T WAIT TILL WE ALL CAN LOWRIDING TOGETHER.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 09:02 PM~20085159
> *IT WAS REAL COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU AND MS. ANGEL... TOTALLY LOVED SEEING HER UP AND ABOUT... I TOTALLY ADMIRE HER STRENGTH AND YOUR  DEDICATION... CHINO AND I BOTH ENJOYED THE VISIT... GOOD NIGHT BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU AND MS. ANGEL... CAN'T WAIT TILL WE ALL CAN LOWRIDING TOGETHER.. :biggrin:
> *


X2...! Good Night! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 13 2011, 10:45 PM~20085471
> *X2...! Good Night!  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD NIGHT MARK.. GONNA GO TAKE MY MEDS... AND TRY TO KNOCK THE F OUT... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MONDAY BUMP FOR YA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

HOW YA DOIN BIG MARK ? HOWS EVERY THING ?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 14 2011, 08:54 AM~20087347-->
> 
> 
> 
> MONDAY BUMP FOR YA!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Mar 14 2011, 12:52 PM~20088995
> *HOW YA DOIN BIG MARK ? HOWS EVERY THING ?
> *


Sup Frank.. All is well.. how about you?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 13 2011, 02:23 PM~20082178
> *To the Top for a great Guy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ima get at u later this week on that flake i have still yet to go to the bank and actually deposit money lol


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 14 2011, 06:10 PM~20091610-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Liz, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 06:37 PM~20091959
> *ima get at u later this week on that flake i have still yet to go to the bank and actually deposit money lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao::thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 07:14 PM~20092296
> *
> *


what up dohsgib :cheesy:


----------



## mozzywozzy

Sup Frank.. All is well.. how about you?
[/quote]


OH YOU KNOW SAME OLD STUFF


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 09:15 PM~20093309
> *Thanks Liz, :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:   :roflmao::thumbsup: :biggrin:
> what up dohsgib  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 12:39 PM~20097785
> *:uh:
> *


Read it backwards! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 02:35 PM~20098714
> *Read it backwards! :cheesy:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 04:35 PM~20098714
> *Read it backwards! :cheesy:
> *


you know he to stupid for regular shit :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 06:40 PM~20100724
> *you know he to stupid for regular shit  :uh:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:54 PM~20100831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lmao! Shod's Point! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:54 PM~20100831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: estupid :biggrin: i call jew estupid :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:11 PM~20101050
> *:biggrin:  lover  :biggrin:  i call jew my lover  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

Found a little time to play in my sand box... Got a lil bit done..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Mar 15 2011, 08:04 PM~20100964]
*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>





















































































































































































[/quote]

TTT... RETURNING THE LOVE BRO... SAY SUP TO MY FRIEND MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Mar 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20101103]
Found a little time to play in my sand box... Got a lil bit done..











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO HAVE THAT RIDE UP AND GOING BRO... SO YOU CAN TAKE MS. ANGEL FOR A CRUISE... :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## CharkBait

TTT


Im going be spraying the helmet either today if not for sure tomorrow will post pics.


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## DETONATER

> quote=DETONATER,Mar 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20101103]
> Found a little time to play in my sand box... Got a lil bit done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO HAVE THAT RIDE UP AND GOING BRO... SO YOU CAN TAKE MS. ANGEL FOR A CRUISE... :biggrin:


[/quote]
Serious! Me too! :biggrin: 



> TTT
> Im going be spraying the helmet either today if not for sure tomorrow will post pics.


  :biggrin: 



>


Sup yo!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20101103
> *Found a little time to play in my sand box... Got a lil bit done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

woke up feeling better today. so i decided to paint a bike i sold this morning. customer wanted purple but a custom mix :wow: . got 5 flakes mixxed up and got a badass color for him :wow:

black base of course :thumbsup:











:wow: :wow: :wow: lil flake named "PURPLE FUSION"





















da pics do that flake no justice at ALLL!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 06:08 PM~20108231
> *woke up feeling better today. so i decided to paint a bike i sold this morning. customer wanted purple but a custom mix  :wow: . got 5 flakes mixxed up and got a badass color for him  :wow:
> 
> black base of course :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  lil flake  named "PURPLE FUSION"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da pics do that flake no justice at ALLL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOO NIIIIICE...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20110586
> *:wave:
> *


Sup homegirl.... Whats good. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 07:54 PM~20100831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GUYS ARE SHEER EVIL I TELL YA... POOR OLD LADY...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 09:23 PM~20110782
> *YOU GUYS ARE SHEER EVIL I TELL YA... POOR OLD LADY...
> *


whuch u talkin bout willis :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MR. A LIL BIRDY TOLD ME MS. ANGEL WANTS CAKE, FLOWERS, AND HER FAVORITE PERFUME... JUST A HEADS UP FOR YOU BRO... LOL... IT WAS A RELIABLE SOURCE TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 09:28 PM~20110825
> *HEY MR. A LIL BIRDY TOLD ME MS. ANGEL WANTS CAKE, FLOWERS, AND HER FAVORITE PERFUME... JUST A HEADS UP FOR YOU BRO... LOL... IT WAS A RELIABLE SOURCE TOO... :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool... Hostes cup cake, a dandelion, and some glade... :biggrin: I think I can handle that :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 16 2011, 11:48 PM~20110974
> *Ok cool... Hostes cup cake, a dandelion, and some glade... :biggrin:  I think I can handle that  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that get her some lil debbies 3 times cheaper :h5: you got a 64 to build :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 16 2011, 10:48 PM~20110974-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool... Hostes cup cake, a dandelion, and some glade... :biggrin:  I think I can handle that  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 10:57 PM~20111046
> *fuck that get her some lil debbies 3 times cheaper  :h5: you got a 64 to build  :biggrin:
> *


OH HELL NO YOU TWO DID NOT GO THERE.... :ninja: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: YOU ALL ARE TALKING ABOUT MS. ANGEL... NEXT TIME CHECK YOURSELVES... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: YOU HEARD...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 11:59 PM~20111069
> *OH HELL NO YOU TWO DID NOT GO THERE.... :ninja:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: YOU ALL ARE TALKING ABOUT MS. ANGEL... NEXT TIME CHECK YOURSELVES... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  YOU HEARD...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 11:08 PM~20111135
> *:happysad:
> *


NOW THAT'S BETTER... :scrutinize: GOOD NIGHT BROS... HOPE YOU GET BETTER COMPA, AND MARK, HOPE YOU AND MS. ANGEL ENJOY HER SPECIAL DAY...


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :| :420: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY I HAD MY SMOKE BUT STILL CAN'T SLEEP... DAMN... ANYWHO... JUST CAME BACK IN TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MS. ANGEL... HAHAHA 12:04 NOT BAD IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF...


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MS. ANGEL... TTT FOR YOU MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

Heres the helmet I still got to pin stripe it and clear coat color sand an buff.  










These first two pics are the stock color.

















Sprayed with Hok Hot Pink Pearl.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 10:54 PM~20117907
> *Heres the helmet I still got to pin stripe it and clear coat color sand an buff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These first two pics are the stock color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed with Hok Hot Pink Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :drama:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:57 PM~20117940
> *:wow: :drama:
> *




:biggrin: 




The Homie Sal wanted some flaked shoes also.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 07:54 PM~20117907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the charks gonna eat it hno:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:13 PM~20118143
> *the charks gonna eat it hno:
> *


And ur gonna swallow it :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:19 PM~20118211
> *And ur gonna swallow it :h5:
> *


  :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:20 PM~20118221
> *  :burn:
> *


Wahahahahahahahah!!! +2 for me :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:22 PM~20118245
> *Wahahahahahahahah!!! +2 for me :boink:
> *


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20118211
> *And ur gonna swallow it :h5:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20118283
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 17 2011, 11:24 PM~20118273-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 11:25 PM~20118283
> *:roflmao:
> *


Wahahahahahah!!! Bow down to da king nukka! :worship:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:29 PM~20118327
> *Wahahahahahah!!! Bow down to da king nukka! :worship:
> *


that i am :biggrin: thank u thank u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:34 PM~20118375
> *that i am :biggrin: thank u thank u
> *


You wish bissh I owend yo ass hard 2 times tonight!! Da other one we owned ourselves so they don't count :twak: I win!! :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:38 PM~20118415
> *You wish bissh I owend yo ass hard 2 times tonight!! Da other one we owned ourselves so they don't count :twak: I win!! :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## elspock84

Ask chark he'll tell you I WIN!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 07:54 PM~20117907
> *Heres the helmet I still got to pin stripe it and clear coat color sand an buff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These first two pics are the stock color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed with Hok Hot Pink Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20118445
> *Ask chark he'll tell you I WIN!!!
> *


You two are crazy! got me crackin up over here... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 17 2011, 11:47 PM~20118533
> *You two are crazy! got me crackin up over here... :biggrin:
> *


But I won right


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 09:41 PM~20118445
> *Ask chark he'll tell you I WIN!!!
> *



That was pretty good, So yeah you win.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20118610
> *That was pretty good, So yeah you win.
> *


My nukka  :h5:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20118610
> *That was pretty good, So yeah you win.
> *


shfca :uh: 





























































morning mark :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20120497
> *shfca :uh:
> morning mark :biggrin:
> *


but i thought you didnt like to share??? :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 06:54 AM~20120653
> *but i thought you didnt like to share???  :uh:
> *


hes a chark.... hno:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs


Wud it dew! :biggrin: 

Sup Shod!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Mar 17 2011, 08:54 PM~20117907-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the helmet I still got to pin stripe it and clear coat color sand an buff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These first two pics are the stock color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed with Hok Hot Pink Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING GOOD BRO... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE... GREAT JOB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20118073
> *:biggrin:
> The Homie Sal wanted some flaked shoes also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :0 MULTI APPLICATION.. LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 09:24 PM~20118273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

DOLLAZ & DICE ~,Jan 22 2011, 10:03 AM~19666917]
STEEL CITY AUTOBODY Pueblo, Colorado</span>








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571620


----------



## DETONATER

SparkleEfx Jumbo .040 Showstopper Chrome


----------



## DETONATER

HEY MARK CAPTURED CLOWNYS FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. COUNTY BLUES SICK LIKE IN THE SUN... SPARKLE EFX DOING IT THANG... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP,Feb 13 2011, 06:41 PM~19861177]
Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## elspock84

Hey where's mine and my boo's (shod) cool Bidness card :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! Please Tell Your Angel I say Happy Belated Birthday! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

My friend couldnt come through with the pin striping today so I just clear coated it.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 18 2011, 04:12 PM~20124053-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey where's mine and my boo's (shod) cool Bidness card :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 04:17 PM~20124084
> *Hi Mark! Please Tell Your Angel I say Happy Belated Birthday! :wave: :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angel said thank you. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CharkBait_@Mar 18 2011, 07:16 PM~20125338
> *My friend couldnt come through with the pin striping today so I just clear coated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All her team mates will be jellous..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 18 2011, 09:16 PM~20125338
> *My friend couldnt come through with the pin striping today so I just clear coated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg I Love It Even If It Is Pink! Looks Awesome! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 18 2011, 10:55 PM~20125636
> *:dunno:
> *


Well make us some damn it


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 04:12 PM~20124053
> *Hey where's mine and my boo's (shod) cool Bidness card :squint:
> *


Yea wut he sed I think :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 18 2011, 08:16 PM~20125338
> *My friend couldnt come through with the pin striping today so I just clear coated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD... YOU CAN ALWAYS COLOR SAND AND HAVE THE PINSTRIPE DO AT ANYTIME THEN SHOOT ANOTHER COUPLE OF HANDS OF CLEAR TO COLOR SAND AND BUFF... IT LOOKS GREAT BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 18 2011, 10:38 PM~20126675-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well make us some damn it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 08:29 AM~20128044
> *Yea wut he sed I think :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, don't even give me anything to work with..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 10:12 AM~20128621
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Frank, when you get board at the house it's only a hop skip and a jump to come over to mine... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 12:31 PM~20129464
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD...  YOU CAN ALWAYS COLOR SAND AND HAVE THE PINSTRIPE DO AT ANYTIME THEN SHOOT ANOTHER COUPLE OF HANDS OF CLEAR TO COLOR SAND AND BUFF... IT LOOKS GREAT BRO...
> *


x2

Good Afternoon Liz & Chino... What good :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 01:31 PM~20129464
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD...  YOU CAN ALWAYS COLOR SAND AND HAVE THE PINSTRIPE DO AT ANYTIME THEN SHOOT ANOTHER COUPLE OF HANDS OF CLEAR TO COLOR SAND AND BUFF... IT LOOKS GREAT BRO...
> *



Yeah thats whats Im going to do.


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 10:01 PM~20126099
> *Omg I Love It Even If It Is Pink! Looks Awesome! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *






Thanks. Too bad it was overcast today the sparkle EFX didnt get to have that pop to it.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20129504
> *You &
> You, don't even give me anything to work with..
> Sup Frank, when you get board at the house it's only a hop skip and a jump to come over to mine...  :biggrin:
> 
> x2
> 
> *


Well be creative and come up wit something! :twak: maybe some big stong buff guys in gstrings holding up some flake wit me and shods name in a heart tattoo :wow: :fool2: sponsored by spakle efx


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 03:41 PM~20130371
> *Well be creative and come up wit something! :twak: maybe some big stong buff guys in gstrings holding up some flake wit me and shods name in a heart tattoo  :wow: :fool2: sponsored by spakle efx
> *


How bout my name in the heart on ur arm


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 19 2011, 10:02 PM~20131424
> *How bout my name in the heart on ur arm
> *


That's even better! You can have mine on ur back like a tramp stamp :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20131918
> *That's even better! You can have mine on ur back like a tramp stamp :wow:
> *


better yet i can shave it in my back :cheesy: 







































































:wow: wait uhhhh :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 19 2011, 11:45 PM~20132104
> *better yet i can shave it in my back :cheesy:
> :wow: wait uhhhh :happysad:
> *


Or even better I can bring out da weedwacker and I can shave it for you :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17425286
> *Hello, It is always best to start at the last page to see the latest updates. Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup mark hows the car and fam?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 07:05 AM~20133616
> *sup mark hows the car and fam?
> *


everything is good how about you?


----------



## elspock84

:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 08:55 AM~20133833
> *:fool2: :fool2:
> *


dam its early for all that action ya think?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 08:47 AM~20133788
> *everything is good how about you?
> *


doing good just looking at the colors got a few more rides that need sparkle on them


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:03 AM~20133868
> *dam its early for all that action ya think?
> *


early bird gets da worm :wow: :wow: plus its 1130 out here fucker


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 08:38 AM~20134093
> *early bird gets da worm  :wow:  :wow:  plus its 1130 out her fucker
> *


 :0 use a ugly bird...more like dodo :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 11:39 AM~20134098
> *:0 use a ugly bird...more like dodo :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU MAFUCKA!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 09:39 AM~20134098
> *:0 use a ugly bird...more like dodo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:48 AM~20134174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 09:55 AM~20134211
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20134215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 10:02 AM~20134253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*oH YEAH, I CAN THROW SIGNS TOO, BUT MINE ARE BETTER THAN YOURS! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 12:07 PM~20134278
> *oH YEAH, I CAN THROW SIGNS TOO, BUT MINE ARE BETTER THAN YOURS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shod loves when i give him da SPOCKER :happysad: makes him giggle like a school girl :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 09:08 AM~20134290
> *shod loves when i give him da SPOCKER  :happysad:  makes him giggle like a school girl  :biggrin:
> *


the pleaser too :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 12:14 PM~20134330
> *the pleaser too :h5:
> *


hey wanna try da show stopper tomorrow :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 09:30 AM~20134393
> *hey wanna try da show stopper tomorrow  :wow:
> *


ummmmmmm :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 20 2011, 10:02 AM~20134253-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:07 AM~20134278
> *oH YEAH, I CAN THROW SIGNS TOO, BUT MINE ARE BETTER THAN YOURS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:08 AM~20134290
> *shod loves when i give him da SPOCKER  :happysad:  makes him giggle like a school girl  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:14 AM~20134330
> *the pleaser too :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:30 AM~20134393
> *hey wanna try da show stopper tomorrow  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 10:37 AM~20134433
> *ummmmmmm :happysad:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE SOME FOOLS... HEY COMPA, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SUNDAY...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 12:37 PM~20134433
> *ummmmmmm :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OOOPS I FORGOT... SPARKLE EFX TTMFT... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 20 2011, 11:38 AM~20134714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a beautiful color bro... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 03:18 PM~20135863
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Britt.. How are you doing today?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 04:23 PM~20135901
> *Hi Britt.. How are you doing today?
> *


Good It's a Lazy Sunday for Me Lol! How are you? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 03:35 PM~20135970
> *Good It's a Lazy Sunday for Me Lol! How are you? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


it's the same exact way for me too...and loving it! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 04:45 PM~20136011
> *it's the same exact way for me too...and loving it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 02:45 PM~20136011
> *it's the same exact way for me too...and loving it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 03:45 PM~20136011
> *it's the same exact way for me too...and loving it!  :biggrin:
> *


X LIZ HAHAHA WHY LIE??? I LIVE FOR MY LAZY WEEKENDS... SLEEP IN ALL DAY, AND STAY UP MOST OF THE NIGHT... uffin: :420: AND GO TO BED.... YAYYYY FOR THE WEEKENDS... :biggrin: SAY WHAT'S UP TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME BRO...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0


----------



## caddyryder10

what up flake fam....bout to spray another flaked out ride..post pics tomorrow.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Mar 20 2011, 08:09 PM~20138312
> *what up flake fam....bout to spray another flaked out ride..post pics tomorrow.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM BRO... TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Mar 20 2011, 08:09 PM~20138310-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Jeff... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 08:09 PM~20138312
> *what up flake fam....bout to spray another flaked out ride..post pics tomorrow.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bout time loc! :biggrin: Jk just bustin chops
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20138538
> *HELL YEAH!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM BRO... TTT... :biggrin:
> *


Angel says WAZZZZZZ Up!


----------



## elspock84

*BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL* MIX by me :biggrin: :biggrin: ill be spraying this mix this coming week :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10

http://tinypic.com/r/21dq6c4/7 dam pics lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Mar 21 2011, 10:10 AM~20141324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before!
> 
> sparkle efx and purple kandy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caddyryder10

needs more flakes...lol more pics later...back to the lab


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Mar 21 2011, 10:30 AM~20141476
> *needs more flakes...lol more pics later...back to the lab
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Mar 21 2011, 08:30 AM~20141476-->
> 
> 
> 
> needs more flakes...lol more pics later...back to the lab
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lookin good Will, paypal ready waiting on you :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 08:31 AM~20141480
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What you getting low on flake or you need some new shit?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:46 AM~20141941
> *What you getting low on flake or you need some new shit?
> *


no i was agreeing wit him that it needs more flake :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 09:48 AM~20141965
> *no i was agreeing wit him that it needs more flake  :biggrin:
> *


So how many feet of show is out there today?


----------



## fuentez

whats up bro looking to get some of that show stopper chrome to do my frame


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> 6ix5iveIMP,Feb 13 2011, 06:41 PM~19861177]
> Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

WE AT IT AGAIN HOMIE!

















SparkleEfx Jumbo .040 Showstopper Chrome 
[/quote]


:wow: OK So WTH is this....? And I assume it could be done in RED or BLK ??? :happysad: 


Is there a BLK??? I need more supplies... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> 6ix5iveIMP,Feb 13 2011, 06:41 PM~19861177]
> Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

Just a lil some some to listen to .. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Mar 21 2011, 09:23 PM~20147356]



































































































































<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... THE FLAKES THAT MAKES EVERYONES WORK THAT MUCH GREATER... TTT FOR YOU MARK...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP TO THE TOP... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 22 2011, 07:59 AM~20150253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 11:00 AM~20151474
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 22 2011, 02:38 PM~20153020
> *BUMP TO THE TOP... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 06:32 PM~20154837
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 08:37 PM~20156371
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 22 2011, 08:38 PM~20156393
> *
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## pyrofighting

I was looking at your colors. You have Abalone with green and other colors. Do you have just a white flake? What sizes if you do? Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PURCHASED YESTERDAY, 4 TRACKERS HAVE BEEN PM'ED..... :biggrin: Thanks for the bizzzz! Post up pics of your progress..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pyrofighting_@Mar 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20156511
> *I was looking at your colors. You have Abalone with green and other colors. Do you have just a white flake? What sizes if you do? Thanks
> *


Yes in Micro..


----------



## pyrofighting

Can you order larger sizes?


----------



## elspock84

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

What's up Mark, here's a daily bump for the Thread Bro... SPARKLE EFX. TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## DETONATER

Wud up my peeps! :biggrin: 


Spock I'm gonna get you a part number to check into later... Be back soon :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20163461
> *Wud up my peeps!  :biggrin:
> Spock I'm gonna get you a part number to check into later... Be back soon  :cheesy:
> *


sir yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=SA ROLLERZ,Mar 23 2011, 04:11 PM~20162828]







:0
[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

blue light special blend over a black base :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

lil video hopefully we get some fucking sun tomorrow so i can get a video in da sun :wow:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 23 2011, 03:01 PM~20162303-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Mark,  here's a daily bump for the Thread Bro... SPARKLE EFX. TTT... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the Bump... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 23 2011, 04:11 PM~20162828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh SnaP! Whats this? :biggrin:
> 
> elspock84,Mar 23 2011, 08:56 PM~20165280]
> blue light special blend over a black base :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elspock84,Mar 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20165354]
> lil video hopefully we get some fucking sun tomorrow so i can get a video in da sun :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ICE COLD sucka..! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HardtoPlease65_@Mar 23 2011, 09:07 PM~20165412
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup Mic Dog!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 24 2011, 12:36 AM~20166291
> *Oh SnaP! Whats this?  :biggrin:
> blue light special blend over a black base :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil video hopefully we get some fucking sun tomorrow so i can get a video in da sun  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ICE COLD sucka..! :thumbsup:
> *


glad you like it :biggrin: ill shoot you da formula tomorrow my fucking lady hid my book!


----------



## MR.50

i'm ready Mark i Need a Pound Of that Statosphere  paypal ready


----------



## elspock84

some videos in da sun :wow:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 12:51 PM~20170008
> *some videos in da sun  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS SPARKLING!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP...


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for yah bro!!!


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, HERE GOES YOUR FIRDAY BUMP... CHINO HITTING COUNTY BLUES WITH THE 3000, LET'S SEE IF HE BUFFS TODAY??? IF SO I WILL POST PICS... SPARKLE EFX. ONLY FLAKE USED ON THIS RIDE... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 25 2011, 09:58 AM~20177682-->
> 
> 
> 
> bump for yah bro!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brotha! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 10:56 AM~20178047
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wud it dew!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 12:24 PM~20178712
> *HEY MARK, HERE GOES YOUR FIRDAY BUMP... CHINO HITTING COUNTY BLUES WITH THE 3000, LET'S SEE IF HE BUFFS TODAY??? IF SO I WILL POST PICS... SPARKLE EFX. ONLY FLAKE USED ON THIS RIDE...  :biggrin:
> *


It's definitely not bringing the county blues because everytime I see it I have a cheese face... lol Now I know it will bring the haters the blues.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, elspock84 :naughty: , shoresmokesalot760


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 25 2011, 02:29 PM~20178755
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, elspock84 :naughty:  , shoresmokesalot760
> *


sup sweetypie :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 25 2011, 12:28 PM~20178748
> *It's definitely not bringing the county blues because everytime I see it I have a cheese face... lol  Now I know it will bring the haters the blues.. :biggrin:
> *







































THERE YA GO MARK,SO YOU CAN CHEESY SMILE SOME MO...


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 04:32 PM~20179627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE YA GO MARK,SO YOU CAN CHEESY SMILE SOME MO...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: i think i just creamed my pants :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,Mar 22 2011, 08:56 PM~20156552]Yes in Micro..


----------



## MR.50

> :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

*Flake Sale Feed Back*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547645



> * bigshod   ttt   Jun 20 2010, 07:13 PM
> pauls 1967   :biggrin: ttt   Jun 21 2010, 11:23 PM
> RawSixOneSS   ttt :biggrin:   Jun 22 2010, 12:58 AM
> bigshod      Jun 23 2010, 08:22 PM
> pi4short   got my flake today...  start spraying nex...   Jun 26 2010, 12:18 AM
> clutch1   Got here quick and sprayed great.. this guy is the...   Jun 30 2010, 12:14 AM
> Windex   Bought a pound of gunmetal flake from mark for a r...   Jun 30 2010, 08:08 AM
> bigshod   cool   Jun 30 2010, 07:46 PM
> MARINATE   biggrin   Jun 30 2010, 10:53 PM
> lesstime   well mark you made a very happy person even happye...   Jul 1 2010, 12:38 PM
> bigshod   cool Jul 1 2010, 06:53 PM
> MARINATE   fast shipper.....................good hookup! ...   Jul 3 2010, 04:50 PM
> Catalyzed   Fast shipping on the flake, well packaged, and gre...   Jul 8 2010, 05:42 PM
> ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~   Just got most outstanding flake at the Denver Supe...   Jul 12 2010, 01:33 PM
> ~~RED~~   Great communication, VERY fast shipping. Couldent ...   Jul 19 2010, 04:58 AM
> SA ROLLERZ   real deal , product and customer service. will buy...   Jul 20 2010, 08:29 PM
> bigshod   worship  thanx mark   Jul 23 2010, 08:45 PM
> FlipFlopBox   QUICK ASS SHIPPING AND FLAKES LOOK GREAT!...   Jul 26 2010, 05:53 PM
> SouthSideCustoms   homie tnx for the flake   Jul 26 2010, 11:41 PM
> BUTTAFINGUZ   Very quick shipping and cool to deal with. Flake l...   Jul 28 2010, 09:59 AM
> hot$tuff5964   Same as what those guys said. A+   Jul 29 2010, 09:09 PM
> Mike_e   Thanks alot bro ,like i said before ur my new flak...   Jul 29 2010, 09:28 PM
> bigshod   cool   Jul 30 2010, 09:49 PM
> Justin-Az   Real Deal, Fast Shipping. Have no fear when buying...   Aug 9 2010, 05:53 PM
> d'Elegance   very happy wit my flake    Aug 24 2010, 09:39 PM
> Classic Customs   cool  agree.   Sep 15 2010, 05:15 PM
> D3VILS FANTASY   Thanks homie, just got the flake. Fast shipping li...   Oct 14 2010, 01:04 PM
> dekay24   just used some the other day, looks great. cheesy...   Oct 21 2010, 06:50 PM
> elspock84   got my flake in today great seller!!! ...   Nov 1 2010, 09:36 AM
> rc4life   Thanks for the flake mark! Great seller and FA...   Nov 2 2010, 11:54 AM
> SA ROLLERZ   ordered 2 pounds friday and recieved it monday. ca...   Nov 16 2010, 10:53 PM
> RIVERSIDELOWRIDING   HEY WHERES MY FLAKE ???????????? JUST KIDDING...   Nov 20 2010, 09:26 PM
> DETONATER    :biggrin:   Nov 22 2010, 09:54 PM
> RIVERSIDELOWRIDING   GREAT SELLER AND GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH..   Nov 23 2010, 01:34 AM
> bigshod   ttt ........    Nov 23 2010, 09:17 PM
> caddyryder10   fast shipping...buying lots more...great flake... ...   Nov 24 2010, 10:51 AM
> tatman   biggrin   Nov 24 2010, 03:31 PM
> bigshod   ttt for good bizzness    Nov 28 2010, 03:06 PM
> '83 caddy   I got the flake today, very fast shipping, will do...   Nov 29 2010, 06:02 PM
> lowdeville   Got my first shipment today,waiting on the second,...   Nov 29 2010, 06:22 PM
> bigshod   cool   Nov 29 2010, 09:12 PM
> imgntnschgo   got my flake homie...very quick...good person to d...   Nov 30 2010, 11:13 PM
> caddyryder10   great flake...fast shipping...buy from this guy...   Dec 3 2010, 11:21 AM
> $piff   sent payment on tuesday got my flakes on friday se...   Dec 4 2010, 06:00 PM
> RAGHOUSE75   thumbsup    Dec 10 2010, 03:00 PM
> I Love Gold   Thanks for the flake Mark. everything is cool. a...   Dec 11 2010, 01:50 AM
> lowdeville   Repeat customer,very satisfied on all levels,will ...   Dec 11 2010, 04:06 PM
> bigshod   ttt   Dec 24 2010, 09:57 PM
> elspock84   GREAT GUY TO DEAL WIT FAST ASS SHIPPER!!...   Jan 7 2011, 11:43 AM
> DeeLoc   Mark's the man for the flake!   Jan 11 2011, 12:29 AM
> elspock84   fast ass shipper like always!! ordered fri...   Jan 12 2011, 10:46 AM
> mozzywozzy   NEVER HAD ANYTHING SHIPPED BUT HE DOSE DELIVER, :...   Jan 13 2011, 07:15 PM
> Gorilla Bob   Very fast response and shipping , great to deal wi...   Jan 19 2011, 03:27 PM
> elspock84   fast ass shipper!!!!! great se...   Jan 27 2011, 03:17 PM
> Redeemed1   Got my package today! Thanks for all the info ...   Jan 27 2011, 03:17 PM
> mmmkandy   thumbsup   Feb 1 2011, 03:18 PM
> mmmkandy   thumbsup   Feb 3 2011, 07:57 PM
> cadillac jay   Great seller !! Fast shipping! Great P...   Feb 16 2011, 11:53 AM
> elphoenixquetzal   Fast delivery!! Great product!! GO...   Feb 16 2011, 01:56 PM
> mmmkandy   thumbsup    Feb 16 2011, 02:46 PM
> bigshod   wow   Feb 19 2011, 04:15 PM
> *New Movement Md*   Yet AGAIN.. FAST shippin and NO HASTLE ordering.. ...   Feb 26 2011, 12:29 PM
> bigshod   Hi Mark, I havent been online in over a week i ...   Mar 4 2011, 08:03 PM
> bigshod   i call shananigans :scrutinize:  In...   Mar 6 2011, 05:20 PM
> CharkBait   Excellent to do business with fast shipping and th...   Mar 5 2011, 07:25 PM
> elspock84   got my shit!!!!!!!...   Mar 7 2011, 09:53 AM
> Dumps   Great product and very fast shipping. Thanks Mark.   Mar 7 2011, 02:44 PM
> MR.50,Mar 25 2011, 09:32 PM:biggrin:
> *


_________________________________

*Just wanted to say thanks to all of the family here who have purchased. There are many names not listed as they did not leave feed back, but I want to thank them also. You know who you are. May I continue to bring savings to the people, and help them achieve there dreams... Its not much but I'm glad I'm here to help out..*:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 24 2011, 05:33 PM~20171854
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 25 huh... Happy early B-day!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:16 PM~20180589
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  25 huh... Happy early B-day!
> *


Aww Thanx Mark! If I had a Place to Spray I'd Definitely be Stocking Up on your Flake, But I did get some Sparkle FX T-Shirts that I Love!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:15 PM~20180201
> *Flake Sale Feed Back
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547645
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to all of the family here who have purchased. There are many names not listed as they did not leave feed back, but I want to thank them also. You know who you are. May I continue to bring savings to the people, and help them achieve there dreams... Its not much but I'm glad I'm here to help out..:thumbsup:
> *


Sparkle efx fo life :biggrin: :h5: thanks for da great deals and da mad love you show us :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

got da bike put together simple but clean


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,Mar 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20183002]
got da bike put together simple but clean  




























Nice, who is the bike for?

Nevermind... I see in your topic... Well he'll love it for sure. First fully flaked out ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Hello, It is always best to start at the last page to see the latest updates. Thank You. *








[/quote]


----------



## bigshod

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 26 2011, 12:18 PM~20186060-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you been doing? TTT,TTB,TTT,TTB,TTT,TTB
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2011, 02:53 PM~20186979
> *:wave:
> *


sup gurly... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 26 2011, 05:16 PM~20187454
> *
> sup gurly... :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much Lazy Saturday lol but I need to go get some new work shoes lol! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2011, 04:21 PM~20187490
> *Nothing much Lazy Saturday lol but I need to go get some new work shoes lol! :happysad:
> *


Lol me too, and in the same boat... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 07:44 PM~20188716
> *:wave:
> *


Wus up twinkle twinkle.. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 27 2011, 06:10 AM~20191049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2011, 10:28 AM~20192323
> *:wave:
> *


Sup homies! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

Aloha!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK TTT FOR YOU BRO... SAY WHATS UP TO MS. ANGEL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 27 2011, 11:42 AM~20192813
> *HEY MARK TTT FOR YOU BRO... SAY WHATS UP TO MS. ANGEL...
> *


Angel said you better get well... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today.
Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $60 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *


----------



## DETONATER

woke up feeling better today. so i decided to paint a bike i sold this morning. customer wanted purple but a custom mix :wow: . got 5 flakes mixxed up and got a badass color for him :wow:

black base of course :thumbsup:









:wow: :wow: :wow: lil flake named "PURPLE FUSION"

















da pics do that flake no justice at ALLL!


----------



## elspock84

my special blends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

Has anyone sprayed .015 flake in intercoat? I don't want to use clear to thick.


----------



## bonediggetie

Can you please send me some close up pics of all your gold colors and sizes going to be looking at a couple of pounds homie!


----------



## elspock84

:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@Mar 28 2011, 11:04 AM~20200866
> *Can you please send me some close up pics of all your gold colors and sizes going to be looking at a couple of pounds homie!
> *


MICRO .008








Regular light gold HOK style MICRO .008 & STANDARD .015 








MICRO .008








WHAT SIZES ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND WHAT TYPE OF GOLD? LIGHT, YELLOW, DARK? DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE CAR OR SOMETHING TO MATCH UP TO? 

THE MOST POPULAR IS PIC #3 18K..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Mar 27 2011, 05:36 PM~20194942-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delivered... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 02:53 PM~20202469
> *:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 28 2011, 05:06 PM~20202578
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:


----------



## bonediggetie

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 28 2011, 05:05 PM~20202570
> *MICRO .008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular light gold HOK style MICRO .008 & STANDARD .015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICRO .008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT SIZES ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND WHAT TYPE OF GOLD?  LIGHT, YELLOW, DARK? DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE CAR OR SOMETHING TO MATCH UP TO?
> 
> THE MOST POPULAR IS PIC #3 18K..
> *


Doing a complete no match needed going to be using a gold base thats in-between the 2 Hok gold bases but I have not got base yet so I just get the flake and then match my base up to it size looking at 2 large and then the next size down from it color pic #3 is good with me lmk on $$$ and that will help to let me how much ill pick up thanks! TTMFT


----------



## caddyryder10

update pic on that mustang ...







added some more sparkle efx :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Mar 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20205700
> *update pic on that mustang  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some more sparkle efx    :biggrin:
> *


that water droplette affect looks badass ...to real :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 28 2011, 03:21 PM~20202736-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup FESTER
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 28 2011, 04:40 PM~20203381
> *TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Hope all is well at the shop..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20203468
> *Doing a complete no match needed going to be using a gold base thats in-between the 2 Hok gold bases but I have not got base yet so I just get the flake and then match my base up to it size looking at 2 large and then the next size down from it color pic #3 is good with me lmk on $$$ and that will help to let me how much ill pick up thanks! TTMFT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the purchase..! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20205700
> *update pic on that mustang  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some more sparkle efx    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good will.. whats next? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 28 2011, 08:43 PM~20205739
> *that water droplette affect looks badass ...to real :wow:  :wow:
> *


Were doing that on your truck too right?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 28 2011, 10:43 PM~20205739
> *that water droplette affect looks badass ...to real :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 looks 3d :wow:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Mar 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20205700-->
> 
> 
> 
> update pic on that mustang  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some more sparkle efx    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE THE PRUPLE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:43 PM~20205739
> *that water droplette affect looks badass ...to real :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 09:55 PM~20206490
> *X2 looks 3d :wow:
> *


CAN'T TAKE COMPA, AND HIS SNOOKUMS NOWHERE... :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

*All colors are available in the new style jars*</span>


----------



## elspock84

mixxed up da flake :wow: 




















first coat of flake


----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: a few coats of clear :wow: :wow: 























































wit out clear 






now wit some clear


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 11:30 PM~20214664
> *mixxed up da flake  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first coat of flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dammmmm homie :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 09:32 PM~20214693
> *:wow:  :wow: a few coats of clear  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wit out clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now wit some clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL MIX!!! TOTALLY LOVE THE MIX... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:53 AM~20217866
> *NOW THAT'S  A BEAUTIFUL MIX!!! TOTALLY LOVE THE MIX... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 11:05 AM~20218455
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

some pics and video in da sun


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 12:39 PM~20219220
> *some pics and video in da sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: The camera can't hang with the bling...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Mar 30 2011, 11:17 AM~20218574]








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 03:03 PM~20219392
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: The camera can't hang with the bling...
> *


:no: too maaaahshhh bling


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:* TTT!*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 30 2011, 04:58 PM~20221299
> *:wave:  :wave: TTT!
> *


Whats up Mario.. :biggrin: Hope all is well..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 04:59 PM~20221309
> *Whats up Mario.. :biggrin:  Hope all is well..
> *


Everything is good Mark, I haven't been on in awhile. Hope all is well with you and the wife. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 30 2011, 05:14 PM~20221430
> *Everything is good Mark, I haven't been on in awhile. Hope all is well with you and the wife.  :biggrin:
> *


So far so good, Came back from a doctors appt with her this morning and her back surgen like the improvment he's seen. I'm anxious to get back in motion with my project... Ordered about ten items for my engine.. some billet and chrome.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 05:15 PM~20221441
> *:h5:
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, *New Movement Md*


Sup fellas. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 05:17 PM~20221454
> *So far so good, Came back from a doctors appt with her this morning and her back surgen like the improvment he's seen. I'm anxious to get back in motion with my project... Ordered about ten items for my engine.. some billet and chrome.. :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds good Mark, the wife comes first. I know you will jump back on the project and keep pushing. Glad your wife is showing improvement with her back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 30 2011, 05:22 PM~20221504
> *Sounds good Mark, the wife comes first. I know you will jump back on the project and keep pushing. Glad your wife is showing improvement with her back  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


If your at the shop, let Liz know I took care of Benny.. Also I said thanks! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 07:00 PM~20221319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I forgot I need to spray dat blueberry!! :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 05:30 PM~20221564
> *I forgot I need to spray dat blueberry!! :wow:
> *


you have it right?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 08:18 PM~20221467
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, *New Movement Md*
> Sup fellas. :biggrin: :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 07:31 PM~20221569
> *you have it right?
> *


Yes mam


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Mar 29 2011, 02:02 PM~20211102]

















Wacha got going on here John? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait

TTT

Im going to be getting some Blue and Purple soon. Are those all the blues and purple you got on the page bfore this one? Looking for something like a colbolt blue and the purple not sure yet.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 31 2011, 10:38 AM~20227457
> *TTT
> 
> Im going to be getting some Blue and Purple soon. Are those all the blues and purple you got on the page bfore this one? Looking for something like a colbolt blue and the purple not sure yet.
> *


COBALT IS BEAUTIFUL BLUE... IF YOU GONNA GET PURPLE TRY THE FUCHSIA, OR THE BRILLIANT PURPLE... I HAVE BOTH THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL COLORS BRO... 












MARK THANKS FOR THE JAE BUENO PIC OF JUST CLOWNING LOVE HOW THE TRU COLORS COME THRU HIS CAMERA... MINE SUCKS BALLS...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Mar 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20205700-->
> 
> 
> 
> update pic on that mustang  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some more sparkle efx    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 29 2011, 03:02 PM~20211102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 30 2011, 12:17 PM~20218574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20221454
> *So far so good, Came back from a doctors appt with her this morning and her back surgen like the improvment he's seen. I'm anxious to get back in motion with my project... Ordered about ten items for my engine.. some billet and chrome.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 12:28 PM~20228190
> *COBALT IS BEAUTIFUL BLUE... IF YOU GONNA GET PURPLE TRY THE FUCHSIA, OR THE BRILLIANT PURPLE... I HAVE BOTH THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL COLORS BRO...
> MARK THANKS FOR THE JAE BUENO PIC OF JUST CLOWNING LOVE HOW THE TRU COLORS COME THRU HIS CAMERA... MINE SUCKS BALLS...
> *



Yeah they're nice colors for sure that brillant purple is very nice.


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: busted out 2 frames tonight :biggrin: used da purple passion flake and a new blue blend no name for it yet but i like it :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

purple passion


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 08:15 PM~20231522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING G DOUBLE O D (GOOD) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 PM~20231522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the Purple Passion Bike My Birthday Present? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

videos are up :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 09:18 PM~20232235
> *videos are up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TO MANY CHOICES!*


----------



## MR.50




----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

IT'S FRIDAY NUKKAS... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 1 2011, 05:18 AM~20234235-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:09 AM~20236144
> *Ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 11:15 AM~20236180
> *IT'S FRIDAY NUKKAS... LMAO...  :biggrin:
> *


Wazzzzzz Up! damn its a nice day ! and it's friday......


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 1 2011, 10:24 AM~20236241
> *Wazzzzzz Up!  damn its a nice day ! and it's friday......
> *


The day is nice... And Friday means :420: 
Hempcom tonight til sunday


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 1 2011, 01:24 PM~20236241-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wazzzzzz Up!  damn its a nice day ! and it's friday......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 01:47 PM~20236401
> *The day is nice... And Friday means  :420:
> Hempcom tonight til sunday
> *


fucking cloudy, cold, and rainy out here


----------



## bonediggetie

TTT GOT THE GOODS TODAY!! Thanks and good doin biss with you'll hear from me down the road homie!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 10:50 AM~20236419
> *fucking cloudy, cold, and rainy out here
> *


Always complaining ... Put a skirt on and change ur name to bratt
:cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@Apr 1 2011, 12:45 PM~20236751
> *TTT GOT THE GOODS TODAY!!  Thanks and good doin biss with you'll hear from me down the road homie!!
> *


:h5: Glad to have been of service! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 05:33 PM~20237725
> *Always complaining ... Put a skirt on and change ur name to bratt
> :cheesy:
> *


Yup I fucking hate you


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 05:45 PM~20238926
> *Yup I fucking hate you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 11:56 PM~20240336
> *:biggrin:
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 1 2011, 04:33 PM~20237725
> *Always complaining ... Put a skirt on and change ur name to bratt
> :cheesy:
> *


That Better be an April Fool's Joke! Cuz I Don't even Wear Skirts Shod! :uh: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 12:45 AM~20240750
> *That Better be an April Fool's Joke! Cuz I Don't even Wear Skirts Shod! :uh:  :tongue:
> *


so what u wearing :wow: 

:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:47 PM~20240763
> *so what u wearing  :wow:
> 
> :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Well Not My Birthday Suit Anymore considering that My B Day is Over Now Lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 12:49 AM~20240774
> *Well Not My Birthday Suit Anymore considering that My B Day is Over Now Lol
> *


well we can fix that :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:53 PM~20240802
> *well we can fix that  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


I'm Sure You'd Love to TRY Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 12:59 AM~20240844
> *I'm Sure You'd Love to TRY Lol!
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:59 PM~20240848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 01:00 AM~20240854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 10:59 PM~20240848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

morning :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING ALL...
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84




----------



## tjones

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

*THE LATEST HEAT ROCKS FROM THE DOG! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MY BAD, MY FRIEND I TOTALLY FORGOT TO GIVE YOU, YOUR SUNDAY BUMP... :biggrin: TTT... OH AND I THINK WE ARE HAVING ANOTHER BBQ. AT THE SHOP THIS FRIDAY??? LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE WITH RUBEN, SO YOU CAN SWING BY... SORRY TOTALLY FORGOT TO INVITE YOU OVER THIS PAST FRIDAY... :happysad: I FIGURED YOU WOULD BE TIED UP WITH BIZ, AND HAVING TO SPOIL MS. ANGEL... :biggrin: SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECTS HOMEBOY... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 05:51 PM~20249954
> *MY BAD, MY FRIEND I TOTALLY FORGOT TO GIVE YOU, YOUR SUNDAY BUMP... :biggrin:  TTT... OH AND I THINK WE ARE HAVING ANOTHER BBQ. AT THE SHOP THIS FRIDAY??? LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE WITH RUBEN, SO YOU CAN SWING BY... SORRY TOTALLY FORGOT TO INVITE YOU OVER THIS PAST FRIDAY... :happysad:  I FIGURED YOU WOULD BE TIED UP WITH BIZ, AND HAVING TO SPOIL MS. ANGEL... :biggrin: SEND HER MY LOVE AND RESPECTS HOMEBOY...  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good, we're getting there to be out and about.. :biggrin: I told Angel that we should just make something and show up with a big ass grinn. :cheesy: SPOIL.. thats funny because her brothers wife always comments about that too.. Ayyy forget about it, What can I say... :biggrin: :roflmao: 

Sounds good though..:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250125
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Gal, ready for a new work week..? :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 3 2011, 07:29 PM~20250232
> *Sup Gal, ready for a new work week..? :cheesy:
> *


Uh No Lol! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2011, 06:30 PM~20250240
> *Uh No Lol! :happysad:
> *


poor thing you. :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## elspock84

pretty in pink special blend :biggrin: 



























3 coats of flake :biggrin: no clear yet


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 09:04 PM~20251658
> *pretty in pink special blend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: She's pretty! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

I got my flake Bro!!! thanks for the hook up!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 10:04 PM~20251658
> *pretty in pink special blend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 coats of flake  :biggrin: no clear yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 



Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

im gonna need to restock on some colors nukka!! il be placing an order by friday :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 4 2011, 03:54 PM~20257690-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't stop won't stop... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 07:17 PM~20259524
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mario! :wave: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 07:36 PM~20259688
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good evening muahahahahaaaaa!
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 08:33 PM~20260397
> *im gonna need to restock on some colors nukka!! il be placing an order by friday :h5:
> *


Sounds good sucka....OYFFA  :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Bigjxloc

Sup big dog.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 5 2011, 12:58 AM~20261882
> *Sounds good sucka....OYFFA    :biggrin:
> 
> *


what da fuck you say??


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 07:47 AM~20263515
> *what da fuck you say??
> *


HE ALMOST CALLED YOU EVERYNAME IN THE BOOK WITH THAT ONE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 12:54 PM~20264727
> *HE ALMOST CALLED YOU EVERYNAME IN THE BOOK WITH THAT ONE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That no good mafucka!! :fuq:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 11:06 AM~20264833
> *That no good mafucka!! :fuq:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 5 2011, 07:47 AM~20263515-->
> 
> 
> 
> what da fuck you say??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *REALLY!*:tongue: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 11:35 AM~20265066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 5 2011, 02:48 PM~20265551
> *REALLY!:tongue: :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> *


Ohhhhh I C :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 01:07 PM~20265657
> *Ohhhhh I C :h5:
> *


NMALSIKWCYWF! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 5 2011, 03:10 PM~20265682
> *NMALSIKWCYWF! :cheesy:
> *


Ummm can I get fries wit that??


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20265861
> *Ummm can I get fries wit that??
> *


Now make a list so I know what colors you want foo... + fries


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 5 2011, 04:12 PM~20266069
> *Now make a list so I know what colors you want foo... + fries
> *


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 5 2011, 01:10 PM~20265682
> *NMALSIKWCYWF! :cheesy:
> *


NOW THAT IS DIFINITELY EVERY NAME IN THE BOOK... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 05:22 PM~20267486
> *NOW THAT IS DIFINITELY EVERY NAME IN THE BOOK... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 6 2011, 07:20 AM~20272381
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOL... YOU KNOW I GET BORED EASILY... :biggrin: SO WHAT NAME IN THE BOOK WAS THEY??? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

lil video of pink flake in da sun


----------



## lowrider63

> *Hello, It is always best to start at the last page to see the latest updates. Thank You. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [))))
> 
> price


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## SPIRIT 62

SUP MARK


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 6 2011, 03:57 PM~20275706
> *SUP MARK
> *


Sup big dog, whats the latest project? :biggrin: or should I say next? :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP MR. MARK... :biggrin: :biggrin: SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO MS. ANGEL...


----------



## timlemos

What size are the jars?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

money and list sent :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 6 2011, 06:00 PM~20276564-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP MR. MARK... :biggrin:  :biggrin: SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO MS. ANGEL...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Angels been asking for you... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 08:39 PM~20278501
> *What size are the jars?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 ounce's @ $17.50 to $22.00 ea. Thats 2 ounces less then the competitors jar and about $25 to $36 dollars cheeper... Priced especially for my fellow ridaz! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 08:50 PM~20278629
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Shod!
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 09:11 PM~20278915
> *money and list sent  :biggrin:
> *


   Order filled! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Got a quick invite to dinner so I'll be back soon to answer any questions. Hit me on a PM. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 6 2011, 11:27 PM~20279093
> *Got a quick invite to dinner so I'll be back soon to answer any questions. Hit me on a PM. Thanks!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 09:28 PM~20279110
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Check your phone..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20279137
> *Check your phone..
> *


love da nude pics of shod :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 09:39 PM~20279231
> *love da nude pics of shod  :wow:
> *


That was me fool! you paid for them... :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 7 2011, 02:37 AM~20280430
> *That was me fool! you paid for them... :0
> *


You sure?? Damn so u got a small cock like shod also :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=SA ROLLERZ,Apr 7 2011, 05:59 AM~20280974]
















[/quote]


WOW... LOOKING GOOD BRO... SO IS THAT GUNMETAL WITH SILVER??? OR IS IT BLACK BASE WITH SILVER??? PICTURES NEVER DO FLAKES JUSTICE... :biggrin: THURSDAY BUMP MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 06:22 AM~20281048
> *You sure?? Damn so u got a small cock like shod also :uh:
> *


Fool you must have been holding the pic upside down with my dick in your eye and the other looking at my nipple! :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why you were confused.. :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 7 2011, 01:35 PM~20283015
> *Fool you must have been holding the pic upside down with my dick in your eye and the other looking at my nipple!  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats why you were confused..  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN FOR REALS!! i was thinking you had a huge nose :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 AM~20283077
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  DAMN FOR REALS!! i was thinking you had a huge nose  :happysad:
> *


I won! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Apr 7 2011, 05:59 AM~20280974]
















:0 :0 

Whats this? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 7 2011, 01:48 PM~20283102
> *I won!  :biggrin:
> *


no bissh you didnt :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 12:14 PM~20283324
> *no bissh you didnt  :uh:
> *


Remember I'm holding your flake! Say it Nukka..."YOU WON" say it..! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 7 2011, 02:25 PM~20283419
> *Remember I'm holding your flake! Say it Nukka..."YOU WON" say it..!  :biggrin:
> *


man fuck you nukka!! i aint gotta do shit but stay mesican and die!!    





































































hey you didnt loose!!! :happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> quote=SA ROLLERZ,Apr 7 2011, 05:59 AM~20280974]


WOW... LOOKING GOOD BRO... SO IS THAT GUNMETAL WITH SILVER??? OR IS IT BLACK BASE WITH SILVER??? PICTURES NEVER DO FLAKES JUSTICE... :biggrin: THURSDAY BUMP MARK... :biggrin:
[/quote]
black with silver flake


----------



## Catalyzed

*Got my flake today, thanks.  *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 06:59 AM~20280974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: 




Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 08:39 PM~20279231
> *love da nude pics of shod  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20286900
> *:cheesy:
> *


You dumb bish he said it wasn't you


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 07:49 PM~20287166
> *You dumb bish he said it wasn't you
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 7 2011, 11:00 PM~20287281
> *:fuq:
> *


wtf nukka!! hes da one who lied to me!!!  that no good mafuckka!!  

































































but if u got any nudes send me da pics!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 08:31 PM~20287684
> *wtf nukka!! hes da one who lied to me!!!    that no good mafuckka!!
> but if u got any nudes send me  da pics!
> *


sent :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 8 2011, 09:37 AM~20290031
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP FLAKE LOVERS... :biggrin: FRIDAY BUMP BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HOPE YOU HAD FUN IN THE SANDBOX, DAMN WEATHER I TELL YOU WE GO FROM 90'S TO RAIN IN A MATTER OF DAYS... SOME BS. IF YOU ASK ME... WELL HOPE YOU AND MS. ANGEL ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

i got mail today :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 8 2011, 02:33 PM~20293086-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP FLAKE LOVERS... :biggrin: FRIDAY BUMP BRO... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:58 PM~20295614
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Jeff....Looking good on your progress.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 04:24 AM~20296363
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we need Veronika to hook you up huh.. :biggrin: Damn I need one too.. see ehat she started.. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 06:00 AM~20296494
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 9 2011, 02:57 PM~20298723
> *HEY MARK HOPE YOU HAD FUN IN THE SANDBOX, DAMN WEATHER I TELL YOU WE GO FROM 90'S TO RAIN IN A MATTER OF DAYS... SOME BS. IF YOU ASK ME... WELL HOPE YOU AND MS. ANGEL ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good and alot more work to come.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 02:58 PM~20298734
> *i got mail today  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes you did *sucka*... hope you like the crazy mixes..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 05:05 PM~20298783
> *Yes you did sucks... hope you like the crazy mixes..
> *


that gunmetal blend :wow: god damn and that green mixe also!! :wow:


----------



## elspock84

blue berry flake and candy blue


----------



## elspock84

1981 SCHWINN LIL CHICK. BLACK BASE, 18K GOLD FLAKE AND A LIL XTRA SOMETHIN, THEN 3 COATS OF CANDY ROOTBEER


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice Work on the Bikes Spock!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 03:16 PM~20298826
> *that gunmetal blend  :wow:  god damn and that green mixe also!! :wow:
> *


GUNMETAL IS THE SHIT FOO... I LOVE THAT COLOR FLAKE... :biggrin: YOU CAN USE THAT IN PLACE OF GALAXY GREY AND HAVE A SPARKLING EFX TO IT... LMAO... AWSOME AS A BASE COLOR... OR GRAPHIC COLOR TOO...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20299994
> *GUNMETAL IS THE SHIT FOO... I LOVE THAT COLOR FLAKE... :biggrin: YOU CAN USE THAT IN PLACE OF GALAXY GREY AND HAVE A SPARKLING EFX TO IT... LMAO... AWSOME AS A BASE COLOR... OR GRAPHIC COLOR TOO...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This ain't grey :wow: though it's a blend! Yaw will see it soon


----------



## DETONATER

Little bit of an update on my project... moving forward on molding the floors..lots more to come this next week.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20300446
> *Little bit of an update on my project... moving forward on molding the floors..lots more to come this next week.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark I Hope You and Your Angel Have a Great Sunday!  :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 10 2011, 11:16 AM~20303775
> *Hi Mark I Hope You and Your Angel Have a Great Sunday!  :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hi! So far so good.. you too.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 12:20 PM~20304044
> *:uh:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04, elspock84


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 10 2011, 12:29 PM~20304077
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER,bigshod, cutebratt04, elspock84
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## VeronikA

Whut up Mark!! Thanks for support in my topic!! Have a great Monday homie!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20307268-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:23 PM~20307438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL... TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEK MARK...


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 12:27 PM~20311503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the hok basecoats :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 02:27 PM~20311503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos shop is that :wow:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 08:42 PM~20300446
> *Little bit of an update on my project... moving forward on molding the floors..lots more to come this next week.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looking good brotha! i better see a full pan pic when ur done :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 11 2011, 01:27 PM~20311822-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the hok basecoats :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would need to call and find out my price..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 01:31 PM~20311839
> *whos shop is that  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a store out here in my hood..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Apr 11 2011, 02:29 PM~20312241
> *:0  :0  :0 looking good brotha! i better see a full pan pic when ur done  :cheesy:
> *


Soon Soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

btw, i'll be placing my order for a pound of that regal red micro soon :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20312311
> *btw, i'll be placing my order for a pound of that regal red micro soon :biggrin:
> *


Cool Cool, its ready to go..  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Little more work I got done on my project today.. *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 10:03 PM~20316288
> *Little more work I got done on my project today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mark what you got going on there ??? 63 ???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 11 2011, 11:01 PM~20316744
> *damn mark what you got going on there ??? 63 ???
> *


Ha Haha... 6foe, Like they say... I've got "instant O.G" status... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 11:43 PM~20317042
> *Ha Haha... 6foe, Like they say... I've got "instant O.G" status... :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 05:14 AM~20317732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 12 2011, 12:03 AM~20316288
> *Little more work I got done on my project today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 63 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 9 2011, 08:42 PM~20300446]
Little bit of an update on my project... moving forward on molding the floors..lots more to come this next week.. :biggrin: 









[/quote]


quote=DETONATER,Apr 11 2011, 10:03 PM~20316288]
*Little more work I got done on my project today.. *








[/quote]


LOOKING GOOD MARK... :biggrin: I CAN ALMOST PICTURE MS. ANGEL SHOT GUN... :biggrin: HAPPY TO SEE YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING IN THE SANDBOX... :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP PUSHING MY FRIEND, YOU WILL GET THERE...


----------



## DETONATER

> quote=DETONATER,Apr 9 2011, 08:42 PM~20300446]
> Little bit of an update on my project... moving forward on molding the floors..lots more to come this next week.. :biggrin:


quote=DETONATER,Apr 11 2011, 10:03 PM~20316288]
*Little more work I got done on my project today.. *








[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD MARK... :biggrin: I CAN ALMOST PICTURE MS. ANGEL SHOT GUN... :biggrin: HAPPY TO SEE YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING IN THE SANDBOX... :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP PUSHING MY FRIEND, YOU WILL GET THERE... 
[/quote]

Belive me SAND HAS BEEN FLYING EVERWHERE :biggrin: Thx...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 PM~20320441
> *NICE 63  :uh:
> *


noob :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 05:47 PM~20321791
> *noob :fuq:
> *


I was being sarcastic you stupid mafucka :twak: 






































So where's da pics of da truck


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20322272
> *I was being sarcastic you stupid mafucka :twak:
> So where's da pics of da truck
> *


Sent out already ... Now prepping for paint


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20322272
> *I was being sarcastic you stupid mafucka :twak:
> So where's da pics of da truck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> quote=DETONATER,Apr 11 2011, 10:03 PM~20316288]
> *Little more work I got done on my project today.. *


LOOKING GOOD MARK... :biggrin: I CAN ALMOST PICTURE MS. ANGEL SHOT GUN... :biggrin: HAPPY TO SEE YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING IN THE SANDBOX... :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP PUSHING MY FRIEND, YOU WILL GET THERE... 
[/quote]

Belive me SAND HAS BEEN FLYING EVERWHERE :biggrin: Thx...
[/quote]


I BET MARK... THAT'S WHY I DON'T WELD, I DON'T REALLY SAND, I DON'T DO BODY, OR MECHANICAL WORK... IN GENERAL I DON'T REALLY GET TO DIRTY... LMAO... THAT'S MY STORY, AND I'LL BEAT ANYONE UP WHO DON'T PRETEND TO BELIEVE ME... :scrutinize: :shhh: :inout: HAHAHAHA BUT SERIOUSLY GLAD TO SEE THE PROGRESS BRO... IT'S LOOKING HELLA GOOD... WELL CATCH YA LATER ALIGATOR... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 05:11 PM~20322359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20322353
> *Sent out already ... Now prepping for paint
> *


i hate you  alot!!!!   i really really do!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20324382-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20324741
> *i hate you    alot!!!!      i really really do!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 13 2011, 12:00 AM~20325392
> * :ugh:
> *


whats ur problem :uh: we have a love hate relationship :happysad: makes da sex better :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

FLAKE FOR SALE IS ON WHAT PAGE?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 13 2011, 12:23 AM~20325642
> *FLAKE FOR SALE IS ON WHAT PAGE?
> *


umm like 3 pages back :happysad: 










































































































crabby fucker :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325468
> *whats ur problem  :uh:  we have a love hate relationship  :happysad: makes da sex better  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:23 PM~20325642
> *FLAKE FOR SALE IS ON WHAT PAGE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 08:50 AM~20327143
> *:yessad:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84

pink base pink laser flake :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:45 AM~20328268
> *pink base pink laser flake  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS ALMOST LIKE COTTON CANDY... MMMMMMMMMM COTTON CANDY... :biggrin: BAD ASS COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 12:17 PM~20328507
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS ALMOST LIKE COTTON CANDY... MMMMMMMMMM COTTON CANDY...  :biggrin:  BAD ASS COMPA...
> *


it does :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325468-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats ur problem  :uh:  we have a love hate relationship  :happysad: makes da sex better  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh: :barf: :loco:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 06:50 AM~20327143
> *:yessad:
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :loco:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 13 2011, 01:09 PM~20328932
> *:ugh:  :barf:  :loco:
> :ugh:  :barf:  :loco:
> *


 :happysad: want some :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 11:16 AM~20328988
> *:happysad:  want some  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 13 2011, 11:16 AM~20328988-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  want some  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ONLY THING I WANT IS THOSE TITTY'S IN UR AVI :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 12:23 PM~20329440
> *:uh:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 13 2011, 05:53 PM~20330954
> *ONLY THING I WANT IS THOSE TITTY'S IN UR AVI  :biggrin:
> :shhh:
> *


those are shods titties i took a pic da other night :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 11 2011, 12:21 PM~20311472]
*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 03:56 PM~20330986
> *those are shods titties i took a pic da other night  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: ........umm nice titties shod


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Apr 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20332228-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesefacegrin::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 07:04 PM~20332760
> *:ugh: ........umm nice titties shod
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20332977
> *:wave:
> *


:glazeddounutfacegrinn::wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 13 2011, 10:00 PM~20333360
> *:glazeddounutfacegrinn::wave:
> *


you ate some chonch :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 13 2011, 03:56 PM~20330986-->
> 
> 
> 
> those are shods titties i took a pic da other night  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 13 2011, 07:04 PM~20332760
> *:ugh: ........umm nice titties shod
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 11:22 PM~20334286
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


you do have some nice breastasss :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 09:35 PM~20334434
> *you do have some nice breastasss  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: tru dat


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yall some fools :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 08:04 PM~20333393
> *you ate some chonch  :wow:
> *


 :ugh: Glazed dounut fool....


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 12:08 AM~20335630
> *:ugh: Glazed dounut fool....
> *


Same difference .. Tongue goes thru it and stickys all over face... Speaking of sticky all over face where's Bratt :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 14 2011, 02:08 AM~20335630-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: Glazed dounut fool....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pendejo :twak: :twak: :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 09:07 AM~20336506
> *Same difference .. Tongue goes thru it and stickys all over face... Speaking of sticky all over face where's Bratt  :cheesy:
> *


exactly!!  marks a tard :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 07:07 AM~20336506
> *Same difference .. Tongue goes thru it and stickys all over face... Speaking of sticky all over face where's Bratt  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 09:33 AM~20336638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup nukka!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## project 79

how many ounces per jar


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING MARK... TTT. FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 07:36 AM~20336646
> *sup nukka!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


sup nukka post a bigger pic of that avi hoe :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 02:30 PM~20338536
> *sup nukka post a bigger pic of that avi hoe  :0
> *


SHOD SAYS NO


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 12:33 PM~20338551
> *SHOD SAYS NO
> *


Shauny no's I don't say no foo !! :angry: 




















































Wait wuh (no Spock) :uh:


----------



## bigshod

Hope all is good at the doc mark !!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 03:29 PM~20338891
> *Hope all is good at the doc mark !!
> *


x2


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 03:27 PM~20338880
> *Shauny no's I don't say no foo !!  :angry:
> Wait wuh (no Spock) :uh:
> *


da fuck you say nukka :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 14 2011, 01:27 PM~20338880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shauny no's I don't say no foo !!  :angry:
> Wait wuh (no Spock) :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you only play hard to get with spock
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 01:29 PM~20338891
> *Hope all is good at the doc mark !!
> *


x3


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 03:55 PM~20339043
> *you only play hard to get with spock
> *


whoa whoa wait what u tryin to say nukka??  you tappin his ass also


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 01:56 PM~20339056
> *whoa whoa wait what u tryin to say nukka??    you tappin his ass also
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 04:08 PM~20339142
> *:uh:
> *


is that a yes or no!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 14 2011, 09:51 AM~20337437-->
> 
> 
> 
> MORNING MARK... TTT. FOR SPARKLE EFX... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:29 PM~20338891
> *Hope all is good at the doc mark !!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:46 PM~20338983
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 01:55 PM~20339043
> *you only play hard to get with spock
> x3
> *



Well they don't have to cut off the leg yet from bad circulation but I did need meds for it.. FUCK if I don't fix this problem I wont have a foot for the gas pedal. lol :biggrin: 

its not that bad yet... yet... :happysad: I guess I better get on my 1950's schwinn beach cruiser.... And no I'm not that old.. Just from the early 70's lol :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 07:11 PM~20340739
> *Well they don't have to cut off the leg yet from bad circulation but I did need meds for it.. FUCK if I don't fix this problem I wont have a foot for the gas pedal. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> its not that bad yet... yet...  :happysad:  I guess I better get on my 1950's schwinn beach cruiser.... And no I'm not that old.. Just from the early 70's lol  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Damn bro that sucks  what's da cause of ur bad circulation???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 05:37 PM~20340926
> *Damn bro that sucks  what's da cause of ur bad circulation???
> *


Well for 1 being black,puerto rican,spanish, & american indian :biggrin: 2 Hypertension and poor diet... You know we eat all the good food... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 14 2011, 01:56 PM~20339056-->
> 
> 
> 
> whoa whoa wait what u tryin to say nukka??    you tappin his ass also
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 06:07 PM~20341121
> *Well for 1 being black,puerto rican,spanish, & american indian  :biggrin:  2 Hypertension and poor diet... You know we eat all the good food... :biggrin:
> *


shit im there with ya shit i love da food :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 14 2011, 08:07 AM~20336506-->
> 
> 
> 
> Same difference .. Tongue goes thru it and stickys all over face... Speaking of sticky all over face where's Bratt  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF!!! :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 06:11 PM~20340739
> *Well they don't have to cut off the leg yet from bad circulation but I did need meds for it.. FUCK if I don't fix this problem I wont have a foot for the gas pedal. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> its not that bad yet... yet...  :happysad:  I guess I better get on my 1950's schwinn beach cruiser.... And no I'm not that old.. Just from the early 70's lol  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Omg What's going on with you Mark?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 14 2011, 07:11 PM~20341590
> *WTF!!! :angry:
> Omg What's going on with you Mark?
> *


 :biggrin: it's cool don't get all freaked out.... I started retaining water in my right leg. It's important to keep your blood pressure in check because you put stress on other parts of the body like the kidneys.. This past year I gained like 30 lbs from eating korean bbq.... the shit is so good.. lol well I would get cought up missing a dose of my meds and the blood pressure would be up. From the knee down my leg blew up prety big, enough to make me go to the doctor. He gave me water pills and during that time my leg was swolen I must have got an infection that entered in the pores and I started to have a red circle that spred to the size of my hand. Its life thretening if untreated because the infection can go to the blood stream. but I'm a fighter I'll take my meds and change my eating habits....I was to sexy for my car before I gained weight... :biggrin: lmao...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 08:07 PM~20341121
> *Well for 1 being black,puerto rican,spanish, & american indian  :biggrin:  2 Hypertension and poor diet... You know we eat all the good food... :biggrin:
> *


WTF your fucked! Well I hope you get better my nukka! :h5: take care of yourself otherwise who gonna sell me my flake


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 07:50 PM~20341931
> *WTF your fucked! Well I hope you get better my nukka! :h5: take care of yourself otherwise who gonna sell me my flake
> *


X2 I still gotta buy some though :happysad: 

hope you get better mark


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 10:23 PM~20342211
> *X2 I still gotta buy some though  :happysad:
> 
> hope you get better mark
> *


you havent bought any???  wtf u waiting for nukka :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 08:36 PM~20342309
> *you havent bought any???    wtf u waiting for nukka  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


goverment cheeze :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 09:21 PM~20341695
> *:biggrin: it's cool don't get all freaked out.... I started retaining water in my right leg. It's important to keep your blood pressure in check because you put stress on other parts of the body like the kidneys.. This past year I gained like 30 lbs from eating korean bbq.... the shit is so good.. lol well I would get cought up missing a dose of my meds and the blood pressure would be up. From the knee down my leg blew up prety big, enough to make me go to the doctor. He gave me water pills and during that time my leg was swolen I must have got an infection that entered in the pores and I started to have a red circle that spred to the size of my hand. Its life thretening if untreated because the infection can go to the blood stream. but I'm a fighter I'll take my meds and change my eating habits....I was to sexy for my car before I gained weight... :biggrin: lmao...
> *


damn nukka its like that shit. man i need to loose some weight also. shit dat good food is a mothafucka to pass up but now that we older it could kill us fuck! well time to get my cruiser put together also so i can ride around da block also. shit i need to take care of my self for my baby i got coming. gotta be around for him or her.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 07:50 PM~20341931
> *WTF your fucked! Well I hope you get better my nukka! :h5: take care of yourself otherwise who gonna sell me my flake
> *


HOPE TO THAT DIET MR... AND THE PHYSICAL ACTIVITIES... FLAKES AREN'T GONNA SELL THEMSELVES YOU KNOW... :angry: (OK SERIOUSLY TAKE CARE OF YOUR HEALTH MARK, YOU AND ANGEL HAVE BECOME REAL GOOD FRIENDS, I WOULD HATE FOR ANYTHING BAD TO HAPPEN TO YOU OR YOUR LOVELY WIFE... :happysad


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 08:50 PM~20342437
> *goverment cheeze  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 07:13 AM~20344626
> *:uh:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20345229
> *:machinegun:
> *


hey nukka thats my bish back up :angry:


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 09:55 AM~20345384
> *hey nukka thats my bish back up  :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:00 AM~20345414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD DANNY... :biggrin: SPARKLE EFX. DOING THE DAMN THANG...
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 09:28 AM~20345229
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 09:00 AM~20345414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 12:00 PM~20345414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: me likey


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX...




























TTMFT... TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID HELLO...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Apr 15 2011, 05:02 PM~20347921]
SPARKLE EFX...




























TTMFT... TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID HELLO...
[/quote]

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 10:41 PM~20343320
> *HOPE TO THAT DIET MR... AND THE PHYSICAL ACTIVITIES... FLAKES AREN'T GONNA SELL THEMSELVES YOU KNOW... :angry:  (OK SERIOUSLY TAKE CARE OF YOUR HEALTH MARK, YOU AND ANGEL HAVE BECOME REAL GOOD FRIENDS, I WOULD HATE FOR ANYTHING BAD TO HAPPEN TO YOU OR YOUR LOVELY WIFE... :happysad
> *


Thanks Liz! I'm working on it...and so is she...for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 15 2011, 10:10 PM~20350133
> *Thanks Liz! I'm working on it...and so is she...for sure!  :biggrin:
> *


I AM GLAD TO HEAR IT MARK... I REALLY DO CARE ABOUT YOU AND MS. ANGEL, SO STAY HEALTHY BUDDY... :biggrin: HEY HERE ARE THESE FLICKS OF JUST CLOWNING, YOU KNOW SPARKLE EFX IS ALL ON THAT FRAME, AND SOME OF THE NEW STUFF WE HAVE BEEN DOING TO IT... STILL ON THE DL... HAHAHA... DAMN THE DL...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 10:19 PM~20350179
> *I AM GLAD TO HEAR IT MARK... I REALLY DO CARE ABOUT YOU AND MS. ANGEL, SO STAY HEALTHY BUDDY... :biggrin:  HEY HERE ARE THESE FLICKS OF JUST CLOWNING, YOU KNOW SPARKLE EFX IS ALL ON THAT FRAME, AND SOME OF THE NEW STUFF WE HAVE BEEN DOING TO IT... STILL ON THE DL... HAHAHA... DAMN THE DL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work homie


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 14 2011, 08:21 PM~20341695-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: it's cool don't get all freaked out.... I started retaining water in my right leg. It's important to keep your blood pressure in check because you put stress on other parts of the body like the kidneys.. This past year I gained like 30 lbs from eating korean bbq.... the shit is so good.. lol well I would get cought up missing a dose of my meds and the blood pressure would be up. From the knee down my leg blew up prety big, enough to make me go to the doctor. He gave me water pills and during that time my leg was swolen I must have got an infection that entered in the pores and I started to have a red circle that spred to the size of my hand. Its life thretening if untreated because the infection can go to the blood stream. but I'm a fighter I'll take my meds and change my eating habits....I was to sexy for my car before I gained weight... :biggrin: lmao...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow well time to get back to being Healthy and too sexy for your car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 10:42 PM~20342812
> *damn nukka its like that shit. man i need to loose some weight also. shit dat good food is a mothafucka to pass up but now that we older it could kill us fuck! well time to get my cruiser put together also so i can ride around da block also. shit i need to take care of my self for my baby i got coming. gotta be around for him or her.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 15 2011, 11:00 AM~20345414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 06:02 PM~20347921
> *SPARKLE EFX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT... TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID HELLO...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bling bling


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 05:02 PM~20347921
> *SPARKLE EFX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT... TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID HELLO...
> *


wow awesome work :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

=SA ROLLERZ,Apr 16 2011, 01:25 PM~20352977]

















bling bling
[/quote]


:wow: :biggrin: Looking good son! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2011, 02:25 PM~20352977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 15 2011, 10:52 PM~20350372-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... MY CHINO IS VERY TALENTED... :biggrin: APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 16 2011, 01:25 PM~20352977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NIIICE!!! AWSOME WORK YOU GOT THERE YOURSELF... :biggrin: DON'T YOU JUST LOVE FLAKES???
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2011, 01:25 PM~20352982
> *wow awesome work :biggrin:
> *


THANKS APPRECIATE IT WHEN OTHER TALENTED PAINTERS GIVE PROPS. TO CHINO'S WORK... YOUR WORK IS PRETTY DAMN AWSOME TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## slowhoe2001

how much for a pound of .002 and 4 oz of bout .007 in laser yellow shipped to 37072??


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by slowhoe2001_@Apr 16 2011, 09:51 PM~20355686
> *how much for a pound of .002 and 4 oz of bout .007 in laser yellow shipped to 37072??
> *


Laser colors are only available in .008 micro and .015 standard medium. Per lb is $65.00 + $7.00 shipped with a tracker.

4oz jar is $22.00 + $5.00 shipped

standard colors are $55 per lb and $17.50 per 4oz jar.. Thanks Mark..


----------



## elspock84

sup nukka!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20355850
> *sup nukka!!  :biggrin:
> *


At the homies house pricing engine parts, so when we go the the antique swap meet in pamona tomorrow our game is tight... maybe we'll find some deals.. need to cause pockets are tight..


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 17 2011, 12:34 AM~20356312
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> 
> :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Hi Mark Hope you and Your Angel Have a Wonderful Sunday! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 17 2011, 12:26 AM~20355957
> *At the homies house pricing engine parts, so when we go the the antique swap meet in pamona tomorrow our game is tight... maybe we'll find some deals.. need to cause pockets are tight..
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: nukka broke these days :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*The latest edition for the build..* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 18 2011, 06:35 PM~20367930
> *The latest edition for the build.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: LOVE IT!!! LOOKING HELLA GOOD MARK... NIIICE ADDITION TO THE BUILD FOO... :biggrin: HEY SAY WHATS UP TO MS ANGEL FOR ME... 
:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 18 2011, 06:35 PM~20367930
> *The latest edition for the build.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looking good mark post pics of the car when you first got it :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 07:57 PM~20368697
> *:wow:  looking good mark post pics of the car when you first got it  :biggrin:
> *


*The day the four came home, and some work I started over time. Also I'm selling the side moldings "no fender moldings just 1 lower fender molding available" and rear 3 pece set complete "except the letters" Selling the 2 Hood Bars also.. get at me if your interested..*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

damn pretty good 4 the first day you brought it home 

cant wait to see it done


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:00 PM~20369347
> *The day the four came home, and some work I started over time. Also I'm selling the side moldings "no fender moldings just 1 lower fender molding available" and rear 3 pece set complete "except the letters" Selling the 2 Hood Bars also.. get at me if your interested..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MR. MARK YOU HAVE BEEN A BUSY MAN... LOVE THE FLICKS... 



> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:09 PM~20369431
> *damn pretty good 4 the first day you brought it home
> 
> cant wait to see it done
> *


X CDC


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 10:23 PM~20370144
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> *The day the four came home, and some work I started over time. Also I'm selling the side moldings "no fender moldings just 1 lower fender molding available" and rear 3 pece set complete "except the letters" Selling the 2 Hood Bars also.. get at me if your interested..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, TTMFT FOR YA... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

WASSSUP MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 08:42 PM~20377304
> *WASSSUP MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA  :biggrin:
> *


*Sup Bish! the next time you send me a picture of yourself I'm going to send you a letter with ANTHRAX in it!*









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 09:36 AM~20372532
> *HEY MARK, TTMFT FOR YA...  :biggrin:
> *


Sup DREAMWORKS.... Thanks for showing love for the FLAKE SALE PAGE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20377394
> *Sup Bish! the next time you send me a picture of yourself I'm going to send you a letter with ANTHRAX in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT ME MAFUCKA!!  IM A FATTY :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 08:58 PM~20377522
> *THATS  NOT ME MAFUCKA!!    IM A FATTY  :happysad:
> *


Oh my bad :happysad: , must have been your cheeting hoe... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:01 PM~20377558
> *Oh my bad  :happysad: , must have been your cheeting hoe... :biggrin:
> *


I forgot to wear my sparkle efx shirt that day


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20377680
> *I forgot to wear my sparkle efx shirt that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Looking like that your forbiden to floss a sparkleefx shirt you fuk!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:12 PM~20377703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Looking like that your forbiden to floss a sparkleefx shirt you fuk!
> *


nukka im getting my booty shirts done also :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 09:12 PM~20377703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Looking like that your forbiden to floss a sparkleefx shirt you fuk!
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:14 PM~20377732
> *nukka im getting my booty shirts done also  :wow:
> *


*Tell my why this guy asks me if I want to see his fish tank... WTF*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:24 PM~20377813
> *Tell my why this guy asks me if I want to see his fish tank... WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS FUCKED UP :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20377831
> *NOW THATS FUCKED UP  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Felt like having fun today... You know I gots love for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:27 PM~20377852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Felt like having fun today... You know I gots love for ya!  :biggrin:
> *


SUCK MY CAWK  ALL 3 OF YOU!! SHOD, SHAUNIE, AND YOU!!! YOU GET DA SHAFT AND DA OTHER 2 BISHES GET MY BALLS  
























































SORRY IM JUST HORNY :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow: :barf:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20377880
> *SUCK MY CAWK    ALL 3 OF YOU!! SHOD, SHAUNIE, AND YOU!!! YOU GET DA SHAFT AND DA OTHER 2 BISHES GET MY BALLS
> SORRY IM JUST HORNY  :happysad:
> *


LMAO! omg can't stop! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:31 PM~20377919
> *LMAO! omg can't stop!  :biggrin:
> *


So is that a yes or no?? :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20377880
> *SUCK MY CAWK    ALL 3 OF YOU!! SHOD, SHAUNIE, AND YOU!!! YOU GET DA SHAFT AND DA OTHER 2 BISHES GET MY BALLS
> SORRY IM JUST HORNY  :happysad:
> *


left one :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:32 PM~20377932
> *So is that a yes or no??  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


The only thing I'll do with the stick is use it for bait fishing for pirana.. :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:fuq: spock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:33 PM~20377936
> *left one :wow:
> *


i knew your gonna say that since you always say its da bigger of the 2 :happysad: i really cant tell but u can since you put them in yo mouf


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20377952
> *i knew your gonna say that since you always say its da bigger of the 2  :happysad:  i really cant tell but u can since you put them in yo mouf
> *


its bigger of the 3 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:36 PM~20377969
> *its bigger of the 3 :happysad:
> *


its only 2 the other one was a cyst :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:38 PM~20377988
> *its only 2 the other one was a cyst  :happysad:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:39 PM~20378001
> *:h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:40 PM~20378006
> *:uh:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 PM~20378018
> *:inout:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:44 PM~20378050
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:45 PM~20378061
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i was sayin bye :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20378067
> *i was sayin bye  :uh:
> *


I was just saying, you mufukkas got nasty up in here....I know I started it.. :biggrin: 

PEACE! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:47 PM~20378075
> *I was just saying, you mufukkas got nasty up in here....I know I started it..  :biggrin:
> 
> PEACE!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah u did :happysad: later nukka


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 09:24 PM~20377813
> *Tell my why this guy asks me if I want to see his fish tank... WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




EWWWWWWWW.... MY EYES MY FUCKEN EYES!!! MARK YOUR AN OFFICIAL ASS!!! NO WARNING NO NOTHING, THAT WAS JUST FAWL... EWWWWWWWWW... :barf: :barf: :barf: NEXT TIME WARN A MOFO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 10:56 PM~20378568
> *EWWWWWWWW.... MY EYES MY FUCKEN EYES!!! MARK YOUR AN OFFICIAL ASS!!! NO WARNING NO NOTHING, THAT WAS JUST FAWL... EWWWWWWWWW...  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: NEXT TIME WARN A MOFO...
> *


That fucked you up so bad I bet you didn't read the topic...MY BAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:02 PM~20378608
> *That fucked you up so bad I bet you didn't read the topic...MY BAD!  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S FLAKE SALES WHEN WAS THE LAST POST ON THAT??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: CHOP CHOP MR. FLAKES AREN'T GONNA SELL THEM SELVES... SPECIALLY NOT WITH THAT NASTY ASS PIC... :no: :no: :no: FIRST REACTION WAS EWWWWW... NOW IT'S JUST :uh: :uh:





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH CUZ I AM REALLY THIS GIRLY GIRL RIGHT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT SERIOUSLY PRODUCTS PLEASE...
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20377269]


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:38 PM~20377282]
*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:42 PM~20377303]


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:42 PM~20377307]



































































































































<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, HERE GOES A LIL PAYBACK... OK MAYBE LIL ISN'T THE RIGHT TERM TO USE...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 11:18 PM~20378723]
DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:38 PM~20377282]
*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>





















































































































































































[/quote]

SPARKLE EFX... TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 11:17 PM~20378717]
DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20377269]































[/quote]


TTT...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 02:24 PM~20377813
> *Tell my why this guy asks me if I want to see his fish tank... WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:ugh:


----------



## VeronikA

WTF???? No more flake sale??? HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: 

Anyway I just wanted so say Hi Mark :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 20 2011, 02:38 PM~20382689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 20 2011, 02:38 PM~20382689-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 02:49 PM~20382739
> *:ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 02:50 PM~20382745
> *WTF???? No more flake sale??? HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway I just wanted so say Hi Mark :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be flake... :biggrin: In fact we need to get you some to incorporate into your paintings... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 02:58 PM~20382805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats not funny at all! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 03:39 PM~20383191
> *:uh:
> x2
> There will always be flake... :biggrin: In fact we need to get you some to incorporate into your paintings... :biggrin:
> Thats not funny at all!  :happysad:
> *


WELL MAYBE IF YOU ARE THE OBSTICLE OR THE ONE TRYING TO GET TO THE BLONDE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 11:17 PM~20378717]
DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20377269]































[/quote]

DID WE MENTION BEST PRICES IN TOWN, AND OUT OF TOWN???  OH AND THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

>


*DID WE MENTION BEST PRICES IN TOWN, AND OUT OF TOWN???  OH AND THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE TOO... :biggrin:*[/quote]
:werd:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> *DID WE MENTION BEST PRICES IN TOWN, AND OUT OF TOWN???  OH AND THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE TOO... :biggrin:*


:werd:
[/quote]
:h5: FOR THE RECORD, I SAID IT FIRST... :tongue: THRRRRR... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 03:46 PM~20383269
> *WELL MAYBE IF YOU ARE THE OBSTICLE OR THE ONE TRYING TO GET TO THE BLONDE...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


here is one even better


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 10:10 PM~20377680
> *I forgot to wear my sparkle efx shirt that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another Walmart Pic Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2011, 08:19 PM~20385492
> *Another Walmart Pic Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


For a minute there I thought you lost your tan.. :0 



Just Kidding! ! ! We all know you could never look like that... Don't get mad. lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 09:28 PM~20385580
> *For a minute there I thought you lost your tan.. :0
> Just Kidding! ! ! We all know you could never look like that... Don't get mad. lol  :biggrin:
> *


Uh WTF! :uh:  Omg my legs would Not look that Thunderous lol  :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20385615
> *Uh WTF! :uh:   Omg my legs would Not look that Thunderous lol  :happysad:
> *


You know I had to play with you... :biggrin: 

How was your day? :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20385641
> *You know I had to play with you...  :biggrin:
> 
> How was your day?  :cheesy:
> *


Exhausting lol and yours? :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2011, 08:38 PM~20385660
> *Exhausting lol and yours? :happysad:
> *


It was ok today... Sounds like you should go soak your feet in a foot massager and watch some TV and chill... :cheesy: 

:wow: Oh wait! Old Folks do that shit Lol :cheesy:


----------



## eazzy101

thanx for the flake and also the other gift i appriciate it ill recommend you to all my club members


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 08:41 PM~20385695
> *It was ok today... Sounds like you should go soak your feet in a foot massager and watch some TV and chill... :cheesy:
> 
> :wow:  Oh wait! Old Folks do that shit Lol  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by eazzy101+Apr 20 2011, 09:33 PM~20386127-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for the flake and also the other gift i appriciate it ill recommend you to all my club members
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: Thanks for the biz!:thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20386144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 10:39 PM~20383191
> *x2
> There will always be flake... :biggrin: In fact we need to get you some to incorporate into your paintings... :biggrin:
> *



Okay then haha I will be ready for anything before I enter in next time :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yea I was thinking to get some flake too... let me sketch something and find out what flake would be the best for that. 
Or if you have already some ideas? I don't mind to try anything :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 20 2011, 10:58 PM~20386724
> *Okay then haha I will be ready for anything before I enter in next time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Yea I was thinking to get some flake too... let me sketch something and find out what flake would be the best for that.
> Or if you have already some ideas? I don't mind to try anything  :biggrin:
> *


Hummm, Let me think on that..  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 06:09 AM~20386792
> *Hummm, Let me think on that..    :biggrin:
> *


Cool  I try to come out with something too :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:19 AM~20383590
> *here is one even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like one of the comments "man the harpoons" lol


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 20 2011, 10:58 PM~20386724
> *Okay then haha I will be ready for anything before I enter in next time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Yea I was thinking to get some flake too... let me sketch something and find out what flake would be the best for that.
> Or if you have already some ideas? I don't mind to try anything  :biggrin:
> *


  heard that :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 09:41 PM~20385695
> *It was ok today... Sounds like you should go soak your feet in a foot massager and watch some TV and chill... :cheesy:
> 
> :wow:  Oh wait! Old Folks do that shit Lol  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Thank you Mark!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

HOW MUCH FOR A LB OF LAZER YELLOW?????? PM ME HOMIE I NEED IT IN MICRO


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 21 2011, 07:49 PM~20392954-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20393074
> *Thank you Mark!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-FlipFlopBox_@Apr 21 2011, 08:07 PM~20393138
> *HOW MUCH FOR A LB OF LAZER YELLOW?????? PM ME HOMIE I NEED IT IN MICRO
> *


Pm sent ... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

The beginning's of my collection of paints for my project.. PPG Aluminum Sparkle Toner.... Now I need to make a couple of base's.... with it... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20393353
> *The beginning's of my collection of paints for my project.. PPG Aluminum Sparkle Toner.... Now I need to make a couple of base's.... with it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up mark do yo thang  :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2011, 02:17 PM~20387892
> * heard that  :fool2:
> *



 :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

Good morning MarkI got some ideas already.. just need to finish that sketch.. but even the painting will be pretty big I will still need just a lil bit of flakes ...I've chose three blue shades but I wouldn't need more than like 3 spoons of it :biggrin: if it would be problem I would buy the smallest package you have then..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:37 PM~20393353
> *The beginning's of my collection of paints for my project.. PPG Aluminum Sparkle Toner.... Now I need to make a couple of base's.... with it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20393353
> *The beginning's of my collection of paints for my project.. PPG Aluminum Sparkle Toner.... Now I need to make a couple of base's.... with it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WOW MARK I LOVE THE LIL COLLECTION YOU GOT STARTED... LOL... I WOULD QUOTE YOU BUT, MY LAYITLOW IS ON CRACK STATUS RIGHT ABOUT NOW...


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 11:46 AM~20389474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice flakes.
> <span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20393353
> *The beginning's of my collection of paints for my project.. PPG Aluminum Sparkle Toner.... Now I need to make a couple of base's.... with it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## 86camaroman

Where can I see the pearls you have for sale.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Apr 22 2011, 10:19 PM~20399436
> *Where can I see the pearls you have for sale.
> *


ummm he dont have pearls bro thats y its called FLAKE SALE :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

turned on da flatch :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave: Thanks for the Blast lol! Hopefully it will help lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY COMPA, THAT FLATCH MADE THE PICS. MAS CHINGON QUE WOW... LMAO... LOVE THAT PINK... BAD ASS COLOR... I WANT THE RECIPE...
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 22 2011, 11:17 PM~20400721
> *HEY COMPA, THAT FLATCH MADE THE PICS. MAS CHINGON QUE WOW... LMAO... LOVE THAT PINK... BAD ASS COLOR... I WANT THE RECIPE...
> :biggrin:
> *


QUE! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

QUE WHAT??? :shhh: :shhh: ES UN SECRET??? YOU KNOW WHY FOO... THE TOP SECRET LIL BIKE I HAVE GOING ON THAT I WANT WITH PINKS... LOL... :biggrin: OR DO I HAVE IT ALREADY??? :biggrin: WELL GOODNIGHT MR. MARK, BUT I GOT TO GET UP AT 3 AM... OH AND AS FOR NOW I CAN ONLY READ THE LAST 10 POST, SO SORRY IF I FALL BEHIND OR MISS ANYTHING IMPORTANT... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MY FRIEND...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 23 2011, 01:17 AM~20400721
> *HEY COMPA, THAT FLATCH MADE THE PICS. MAS CHINGON QUE WOW... LMAO... LOVE THAT PINK... BAD ASS COLOR... I WANT THE RECIPE...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: cause u been on some bullshit all week :angry: been a damn bully


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 11:55 PM~20400966
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: cause u been on some bullshit all week  :angry:  been a damn bully
> *


Who meeee! :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 23 2011, 01:57 AM~20400978
> *Who meeee!  :wow:
> *


ummm i quoted her :uh: so no not you :biggrin: 


got a busy ass day tomorrow!! got 4 bikes i wanna finish :wow: which means i will be neeeding some more flake by da end of the month :wow:


----------



## 86camaroman

I thought someone on here said he sold pearls as well.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Apr 23 2011, 07:16 AM~20401761
> *I thought someone on here said he sold pearls as well.
> *


x2 yea wuts up with that BS :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2011, 09:33 AM~20402206
> *x2 yea wuts up with that BS :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2011, 09:33 AM~20402206
> *x2 yea wuts up with that BS :angry:
> *


KAK made an error in another topic thats all... no biggie.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

some black base 




























got da flake ready to shoot 










3 coats of flake might do one more for shits and grins :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

started on my cruiser also 

black base 






























my blend for my grandpas tribute bike. calling it ferruco mix 



















this is just for the first 2 coats i used 2 cups this size :wow: 










still need to clear


----------



## DETONATER

*Get down with yer bad self spock. Looking good! * :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 23 2011, 03:43 PM~20403367
> *Get down with yer bad self spock. Looking good!  :biggrin:
> *


WAIT TIL U SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: i feel that my grandpa was wit me helping me not fuck up at all!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 24 2011, 03:11 AM~20402424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for the vagina flakes :boink:


----------



## elspock84

so after sprayin a small cap wit da flake and then adding some cabarnet candy i decided to candy out the frame also


----------



## elspock84

:wow: got lesstimes frame recleared and i cleared his wifes frame also


----------



## hi_ryder

:boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> WAIT TIL U SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: i feel that my grandpa was wit me helping me not fuck up at all!! :angel: :angel:


*Don't be a bit suprised when you find out he has been, and will be with you forever.*
=elspock84,Apr 23 2011, 04:33 PM~20404030]
so after sprayin a small cap wit da flake and then adding some cabarnet candy i decided to candy out the frame also 




















































































[/quote]




> :wow: got lesstimes frame recleared and i cleared his wifes frame also


*They came out great! Bravo Bravo! *


> :boink:


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 23 2011, 08:59 PM~20405523-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 23 2011, 09:09 PM~20405606
> *ttt
> *


Sup my fam! Hope your day was a good day.. Mine was.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 24 2011, 12:07 AM~20405966
> *Don't be a bit suprised when you find out he has been, and will be with you forever.
> They came out great! Bravo Bravo!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Easter *Mark!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 05:11 PM~20402424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks awesome!!


----------



## bigshod

:wow: hoppy Sunday


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 23 2011, 11:27 PM~20406391-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter *Mark!!!* :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 24 2011, 09:05 AM~20407846
> *:wow: hoppy Sunday
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

happy easter mark


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elspock84

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Mark, I need to buy a small can of FIRE Red and send it to Elspock84 so he can lay it down and post pics..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Apr 24 2011, 02:31 PM~20409650
> *Mark, I need to buy a small can of FIRE Red and send it to Elspock84 so he can lay it down and post pics..
> *


Cool, Cool, $23.50 shipped to his address.. I have it


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, RIVERSIDELOWRIDING


Sup Rick, I need to get that dudes number at 951... Also when are you ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 24 2011, 04:13 PM~20407895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

Happy Easter Mark! Have a nice Sunday


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 24 2011, 05:35 PM~20409667
> *Cool, Cool, $23.50 shipped to his address.. I have it
> *



:rofl: Wait a sec. I have a POUND OF IT. I'll just send it to him.. :rofl:


Happy Easter Bro.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, WELL HOPE YOU AND MS. ANGEL HAVE A WONDERFUL HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY IN THE COMPANY OF ALL YOUR LOVED ONES... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 24 2011, 06:25 PM~20410843
> *HEY MARK, WELL HOPE YOU AND MS. ANGEL HAVE A WONDERFUL HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY IN THE COMPANY OF ALL YOUR LOVED ONES... :biggrin:
> *



Happy Easter to everyone wo stopped through and who did not.. :biggrin: 


Yes we had a good day with all the chillins running a muck.. lol :cheesy: I hope your day went well also.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Apr 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20409650
> *Mark, I need to buy a small can of FIRE Red and send it to Elspock84 so he can lay it down and post pics..
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*+Apr 24 2011, 03:54 PM~20409997-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  Wait a sec. I have a POUND OF IT. I'll just send it to him..  :rofl:
> Happy Easter Bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 24 2011, 08:11 PM~20411816
> *:0
> *


 :| :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 24 2011, 10:13 PM~20411837
> *:|  :biggrin:
> *


from da pms ive gotten these last 2 days im gonna be needing to place ANOTHER order :biggrin: 


my new CHARLIE BROWN mix im gonna be spraying this week :wow:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## elspock84

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## elspock84




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## VeronikA

:rimshot:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 04:33 PM~20404030
> *so after sprayin a small cap wit da flake and then adding some cabarnet candy i decided to candy out the frame also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that flake hits hard :cheesy: what it doo fellas


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 09:50 AM~20422185
> *that flake hits hard  :cheesy:  what it doo fellas
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 25 2011, 06:31 PM~20418231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 05:06 AM~20421553
> *:rimshot:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 07:52 AM~20422196
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 04:49 PM~20424814
> *:wave:
> *


waaaaasup nukka!!!!! im running low more colors. ill pm u when im ready to order some more :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 03:01 PM~20424907
> *waaaaasup nukka!!!!!  im running low more colors. ill pm u when im ready to order some more :biggrin:
> *


Hurry up and be ready. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 05:18 PM~20425006
> *Hurry uo and be ready. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 03:22 PM~20425032
> *:happysad:
> *


chop chop! :biggrin: 

there's alot of flake waiting to be sprayed.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 05:59 PM~20425295
> *chop chop!  :biggrin:
> 
> there's alot of flake waiting to be sprayed.. :biggrin:
> *


They just dropped of a new project tonight for me to spray tomorrow. Gonna use some of da laser purple and pink mix :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20426928
> *They just dropped of a new project tonight for me to spray tomorrow.  Gonna use some of da laser purple and pink mix :wow:
> *


 :wow: 


Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2011, 09:23 PM~20427082
> *:wow:
> *


:boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 08:33 PM~20427139
> *:boink:
> *


Uh Just One Today? Lol :uh: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2011, 07:23 PM~20427082
> *:wow:
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


:wave: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama:

Spock, I caught you sleeping so I had to hit it..lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 08:53 PM~20427309
> *:wave:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:
> 
> Spock, I caught you sleeping so I had to hit it..lol  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lmao!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2011, 08:06 PM~20427438
> *Lmao!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20427198-->
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Just One Today? Lol :uh:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yeah shit im not a machine woman!! how bout u gimmie some sucky sucky instead :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20427309
> *:wave:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:    :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> Spock, I caught you sleeping so I had to hit it..lol  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you can have my sloppy seconds nukka :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 09:26 PM~20427687
> *well yeah shit im not a machine woman!!  how bout u gimmie some sucky sucky instead  :wow:
> 
> you can have my sloppy seconds nukka  :uh:
> *


No Thanx You Suck Enuff All By Yourself Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Oh and it wouldn't be Sloppy Trust Me!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2011, 08:32 PM~20427737
> *No Thanx You Suck Enuff All By Yourself Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh and it wouldn't be Sloppy Trust Me!
> *


Nope! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20427737
> *No Thanx You Suck Enuff All By Yourself Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh and it wouldn't be Sloppy Trust Me!  *



i just came a lil in my pants :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 09:07 PM~20428124
> *i just came a lil in my pants  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 11:20 PM~20428284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that shit made my mouf water :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20428305
> *that shit made my mouf water  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 11:24 PM~20428331
> *:biggrin:
> *


you see that ESCALADE im painting :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 09:29 PM~20428393
> *you see that ESCALADE im painting  :wow:
> *


yes sir, what color...? :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 11:31 PM~20428427
> *yes sir, what color...?  :wow:
> *


lavender base and then some laser pink and purple mix


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MARK, SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO MY COMP THAT LAYITLOW IS STILL ON CRACK STATUS, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS BRO... SEND MY LOVE TO MS. ANGEL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 26 2011, 09:36 PM~20428468-->
> 
> 
> 
> lavender base and then some laser pink and purple mix
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20428491
> *HEY THERE MARK, SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO MY COMP THAT LAYITLOW IS STILL ON CRACK STATUS, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS BRO... SEND MY LOVE TO MS. ANGEL...
> *


I hope it gets dialed in.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*BACK TTMFT...*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## caddyryder10

sup mark :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Apr 27 2011, 04:30 PM~20433795
> *sup mark :wave:
> *


Sup yo! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MARK, HOPE SALES ARE GOING GOOD BRO...JUST DOING MY DAILY BUMP... UNLIKE COMPA OVER HERE FOR EVER AIR HUMPING... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

mixed up some laser flakes pink and purple. cant really see da flake in da pics but its got plenty of it. 





































i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2011, 08:58 PM~20436112
> *mixed up some laser flakes pink and purple. cant really see da flake in da pics but its got plenty of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PATTERN THE MOFO... "DO IT, DOOO IT, DOOOOO IT!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 27 2011, 06:46 PM~20434795-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize: :chuck: :sprint:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20435929
> *WHAT'S UP MARK, HOPE SALES ARE GOING GOOD BRO...JUST DOING MY DAILY BUMP... UNLIKE COMPA OVER HERE FOR EVER AIR HUMPING... LMAO...  :biggrin:
> *


Crazy slow.....coming up on a one year anniversary though.....and I made one customers day today.. Thanks Bigjxloc for your purchase... :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

A year already!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 10:52 AM~20439848
> *A year already!!
> *


Almost.. :h5:


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 12:48 AM~20437723
> *:scrutinize:  :chuck: :sprint:
> Crazy slow.....coming up on a one year anniversary though.....and I made one customers day today.. Thanks Bigjxloc for your purchase... :thumbsup:
> *


Not a problem bro. Thank You
That flake is gonna be staring at me like hurry and block motherfucker!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Apr 28 2011, 12:41 PM~20440524
> *Not a problem bro. Thank You
> That flake is gonna be staring at me like hurry and block motherfucker!!!
> *


Right on! lol... 


Landed another store today. things are picking up... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Good morning and good night I have 2.00 am yaaaaaay :biggrin: 

Have a good flake day Mark :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 04:25 PM~20442035
> *Good morning and good night I have 2.00 am yaaaaaay  :biggrin:
> 
> Have a good flake day Mark :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good night.... you put in alot of work today :wow: ... and I must say it is looking awsome..! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 12:48 AM~20437723
> *:scrutinize:  :chuck: :sprint:
> Crazy slow.....coming up on a one year anniversary though.....and I made one customers day today.. Thanks Bigjxloc for your purchase... :thumbsup:
> *


I FEEL YA BRO. IT'S BEEN SLOW THIS WAY TOO THESE DAMN GAS PRICES AINT HELPING THIS ECONOMY FOR CRAP... :angry: BUT I AM GLAD YOU CAME AND KICKED IT FOR A MIN... YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I WILL DO ANYTHING WE CAN TO HELP MARK... YOU AND MS. ANGEL ARE AWSOME FRIENDS... :biggrin: AND YOU KNOW WE LOVE YOUR PRODUCT, WAIT FOR MY YAQUI PRINCESS TO GET GOING WE ARE USING MY BASE COLOR WITH CANDIES, AND ONLY SPARKLE EFX FLAKES... :biggrin: HAPPY YOU ARE REACHING YOUR 1ST YEAR IN BIZ BRO... KEEP PUSHING MARK... IT WILL PICK UP SOON, BESIDES ALL OF US ON HERE WHO HAVE USED YOUR PRODUCT KNOW IT'S GREAT... :biggrin: WELL SAY HELLO TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 26 2011, 09:57 PM~20428010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20428124
> *i just came a lil in my pants  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:22 PM~20428305
> *that shit made my mouf water  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 27 2011, 09:58 PM~20436112
> *mixed up some laser flakes pink and purple. cant really see da flake in da pics but its got plenty of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 07:41 PM~20443546
> *I FEEL YA BRO. IT'S BEEN SLOW THIS WAY TOO THESE DAMN GAS PRICES AINT HELPING THIS ECONOMY FOR CRAP... :angry:  BUT I AM GLAD YOU CAME AND KICKED IT FOR A MIN... YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I WILL DO ANYTHING WE CAN TO HELP MARK... YOU AND MS. ANGEL ARE AWSOME FRIENDS... :biggrin: AND YOU KNOW WE LOVE YOUR PRODUCT, WAIT FOR MY YAQUI PRINCESS TO GET GOING WE ARE USING MY BASE COLOR WITH CANDIES, AND ONLY SPARKLE EFX FLAKES...  :biggrin:  HAPPY YOU ARE REACHING YOUR 1ST YEAR IN BIZ BRO... KEEP PUSHING MARK... IT WILL PICK UP SOON, BESIDES ALL OF US ON HERE WHO HAVE USED YOUR PRODUCT KNOW IT'S GREAT... :biggrin: WELL SAY HELLO TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME...
> *


I had a good time today too...I also appreciate the plug you guys hooked me up with today.. That will help the biz grow for sure.. :biggrin: I can't wait or your project to get going, I'll be dropping those pounds on ya..gotta keep the flake dancing.. I told Angel to check facebook..  


My stalker is chillin... lol . jk.
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Almost 1 Year Anniversary!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 28 2011, 07:53 PM~20443654
> *Happy Almost 1 Year Anniversary!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:.....May 7th :biggrin: My first post on Lil...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 07:53 PM~20443649
> *I had a good time today too...I also appreciate the plug you guys hooked me up with today.. That will help the biz grow for sure..  :biggrin: I can't wait or your project to get going, I'll be dropping those pounds on ya..gotta keep the flake dancing.. I told Angel to check facebook..
> My stalker is chillin... lol . jk.
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> *


OOOPS... I FORGOT TO MESSAGE ANGEL, PLEASE TELL HER I WILL DO IT TOMORROW MARK, TODAY IS NOT SUCH A GREAT DAY, MY PAINS ARE KICKING, I AM TIRED, I'M GOING TO TAKE MY MEDS AND KNOCK THE F*CK OUT BRO... WELL GOODNIGHT AND I WILL TRY CALLING MS. ANGEL TOMORROW... MUCH LOVE MY FRIENDS...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

fushia....spx


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

.


----------



## Mr.Negrito

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 19 2010, 08:11 PM~17835573
> *In stock today. Silver .008 Micro, .015 Regular, .040 Jumbo, .064 Super Jumbo  $50 a pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want 1lb #2 silver chrome .015....ship to 97219


----------



## DETONATER

pm sent.. .015 in stock :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 29 2011, 06:51 AM~20446457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup shod.. I can send out your goods today..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 07:25 AM~20446604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that weather pass yet?
> 
> =sic713,Apr 29 2011, 07:44 AM~20446699]
> fushia....spx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you went and worked your magic, looks bad ass...! How do you like he flake?
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN EMPIRE_@Apr 29 2011, 10:19 AM~20447563
> *.
> *


:wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 12:43 PM~20447703
> *
> Did that weather pass yet?
> *


yes its fucking sunny outside FINALLY today :biggrin: but i dont wanna paint tonight and i dont wanna paint tomorrow i wanna go to a big ass swapmeet that they have 2 times a yr up in wisconsin :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 87cutty.Negrito+Apr 29 2011, 10:29 AM~20447615-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want 1lb #2 silver chrome .015....ship to 97219
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the purchase homie, I'll have you a tracker in a couple hours..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 10:48 AM~20447718
> *yes its fucking sunny outside FINALLY today  :biggrin:  but i dont wanna paint tonight and i dont wanna paint tomorrow i wanna go to a big ass swapmeet that they have 2 times a yr up in wisconsin  :wow:
> *


Do the damn thing... Time to come uP! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 01:42 PM~20447999
> *Do the damn thing... Time to come uP!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 12:08 AM~20442320
> *Good night.... you put in alot of work today :wow: ... and I must say it is looking awsome..! :biggrin:
> *


Awww thanks Mark! Hope it will turn out goodHave a nice Friday!!! And lovely weekend too!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 02:33 PM~20448951
> *Awww thanks Mark! Hope it will turn out goodHave a nice Friday!!! And lovely weekend too!! :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


I have faith in you.. :biggrin: Just hope your fingers heal up quickly... I know how that can be a pain in the butt.  Enjoy your weekend also :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20446699-->
> 
> 
> 
> fushia....spx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 07:48 PM~20450457
> *So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 29 2011, 07:44 AM~20446699-->
> 
> 
> 
> fushia....spx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING GREAT SIC!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 06:48 PM~20450457
> *So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT FOUR TO BE DONE SO WE CAN ALL GO FOR A CRUISE :biggrin:  LOVING IT MARK KEEP UP THE PROGRESS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

[No message]


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 29 2011, 08:37 PM~20451208
> *
> *


Sup Jeff, your 65 is coming together SICK! ...... keep it coming...:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 01:02 AM~20450196
> *I have faith in you..  :biggrin:  Just hope your fingers heal up quickly... I know how that can be a pain in the butt.    Enjoy your weekend also  :biggrin:
> *


Aww :happysad: will keep that in my mind while doing it for sure  

It's getting better... first day is always the hardest... the problem is it's across the nail too.. so it hurts always I push something even just a lil bit :uh:  

Thank you Mark!! Same to you!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 01:48 AM~20450457
> *So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWwwww look at that beauty! Veeery nice :0


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 30 2011, 11:39 AM~20454283
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

*southern blues blend *


















greengo green 




















charlie brown blend


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20454880
> *new blue blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greengo green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie brown blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHARLIE BROWN LOOKS LIKE THE ORANGE MIXED WITH SAHARA, AND BROWN... NIIICE MIX FOO... I LIKE THE GREEN BUT WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE THE GRINGOS GREEN FOO??? AND BLUE, WELL YOU KNOW I LOVE MY SOUTHERN CALI, BLUES... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 04:29 PM~20454926
> *CHARLIE BROWN LOOKS LIKE THE ORANGE MIXED WITH SAHARA, AND BROWN... NIIICE MIX FOO... I LIKE THE GREEN BUT WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE THE GRINGOS GREEN FOO??? AND BLUE, WELL YOU KNOW I LOVE MY SOUTHERN CALI, BLUES... :biggrin:
> *


no orange in it comadre  and i dont even have da sahara flake :0 so the only color u guessed in my mix is brown :biggrin: 

its GREENGO not ****** :uh: plus it sounds funny :biggrin: 

southern blue X3 :scrutinize: :wow: :chuck: hno:


----------



## elspock84

blue blend 






charlie brown 






greengo green


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:08 PM~20455065
> *no orange in it comadre    and i dont even have da sahara flake  :0 so the only color u guessed in my mix is brown  :biggrin:
> 
> its GREENGO not ******  :uh:  plus it sounds funny  :biggrin:
> 
> southern blue X3 :scrutinize:  :wow:  :chuck:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOO, YOU KNOW I AM GOING BASED ON A PIC... AND WE BOTH KNOW CAMERA NEVER SHOWS TRUE COLORS... HAHAHA... GREENGO, IT IS A BAD ASS NAME!!! POR SER GUEY YOU ARE VERY CREATIVE... :0 :0 :0 OH AND YOU KNOW I LOVED THT BLUE!!! FIND A GOOD NAME FOR IT FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 09:11 PM~20454880
> *
> charlie brown blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one!! Great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Hi Mark! So how was your saturday! Hope you had a chance to done some job on your project... what's going on exactly?
Enjoy the rest of the day !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 05:07 PM~20455508
> *Hi Mark! So how was your saturday! Hope you had a chance to done some job on your project... what's going on exactly?
> Enjoy the rest of the day !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Můj sobotní nebyl zlý . Jdu do práce na auto hned , než se setmí tady. Poslal jsem spojení s mou photobucket :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 05:04 PM~20455494
> *Love this one!! Great job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HHHMMM, THANKS FOR THE KNOWLEDGE... :biggrin: IT SHOULD HELP ME WITH MY GIFT... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 30 2011, 06:58 PM~20455474-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOO, YOU KNOW I AM GOING BASED ON A PIC... AND WE BOTH KNOW CAMERA NEVER SHOWS TRUE COLORS... HAHAHA... GREENGO, IT IS A BAD ASS NAME!!! POR SER GUEY YOU ARE VERY CREATIVE...  :0  :0  :0  OH AND YOU KNOW I LOVED THT BLUE!!! FIND A GOOD NAME FOR IT FOO... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna call it southern blues just for you
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 07:04 PM~20455494
> *Love this one!! Great job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 07:20 PM~20455558
> *Můj sobotní nebyl zlý . Jdu do práce na auto hned , než se setmí tady. Poslal jsem spojení s mou photobucket  :biggrin:
> *


Da fuck you say bout her momma???


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 1 2011, 12:20 AM~20455558-->
> 
> 
> 
> Můj sobotní nebyl zlý . Jdu do práce na auto hned , než se setmí tady. Poslal jsem spojení s mou photobucket  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dík za link na photobucket! Haha dobrá práce s čeština! Ať se daří a udělat hodně práce na 64'! Všichni šílet z naší čeština :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 1 2011, 12:21 AM~20455560
> *HHHMMM, THANKS FOR THE KNOWLEDGE...  :biggrin: IT SHOULD HELP ME WITH MY GIFT...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww smart girl :biggrin: :biggrin: you're amazing mama!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 1 2011, 12:35 AM~20455621
> *I'm gonna call it southern blues just for you
> Thanks :h5:
> 
> Da fuck you say bout her momma???
> *



He said he love you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 08:03 PM~20455781
> *Dík za link na photobucket! Haha dobrá práce s čeština! Ať se daří a udělat hodně práce na 64'! Všichni šílet z naší čeština  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Awwwww smart girl :biggrin:  :biggrin: you're amazing mama!!
> He said he love you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey what yaw say :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

Da fuck you say bout her momma???
[/quote]
I said nothing....! 



> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 30 2011, 06:03 PM~20455781-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dík za link na photobucket! Haha dobrá práce s čeština! Ať se daří a udělat hodně práce na 64'! Všichni šílet z naší čeština  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> He said you ugly sucka!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIXED...
> 
> *To je pravda , že každý je vystrašenej ,
> *
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 06:07 PM~20455787
> *hey hey what yaw say  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 08:16 PM~20455819
> *I said nothing....!
> 
> FIXED...
> 
> To je pravda , že každý je vystrašenej ,
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

> Da fuck you say bout her momma???


I said nothing....! 
FIXED...

*To je pravda , že každý je vystrašenej , 
*

:roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]



HAHAHA to je zajimavé. Všechny to štvát ale každý se může přidat hahahaha


Doufat, že ty máš krásný den a zvládl hodně práce na tvoje 64' včera!! Užij si neděli kamarád! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 1 2011, 03:23 AM~20456417-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 1 2011, 03:23 AM~20456417
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *



Awwww come on homie.. don't be a bad boy :biggrin: just use google and you can join us! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hi_ryder is in tha club too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 08:06 AM~20458241
> *Awwww come on homie.. don't be a bad boy :biggrin:  just use google and you can join us! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hi_ryder is in tha club too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO IM AN AMERICAN!!!!! i speak spanish :happysad: 
























oh and hiryder is gay :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 08:06 AM~20458241
> *Awwww come on homie.. don't be a bad boy :biggrin:  just use google and you can join us! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hi_ryder is in tha club too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO IM AN AMERICAN AND IN AMERICA WE SPEAK SPANISH :happysad: 
























oh and hiryder is gay :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> I said nothing....!
> FIXED...
> 
> *To je pravda , že každý je vystrašenej ,
> *
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


HAHAHA to je zajimavé. Všechny to štvát ale každý se může přidat hahahaha
Doufat, že ty máš krásný den a zvládl hodně práce na tvoje 64' včera!! Užij si neděli kamarád! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow: :around:


----------



## DETONATER

> I said nothing....!
> FIXED...
> 
> *To je pravda , že každý je vystrašenej ,
> *
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


HAHAHA to je zajimavé. Všechny to štvát ale každý se může přidat hahahaha
Doufat, že ty máš krásný den a zvládl hodně práce na tvoje 64' včera!! Užij si neděli kamarád! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Nemyslím , že budou přidávat žádný podrazy . jeho práce navíc šlo o chřestýše Haha , byl jsem schopen trochu práce Ale můj anděl byl málo její bolest léky Takže byla hodně bolesti . Mám ji více od přítele a byla schopna si odpočinout od ní operaci zad bolest . Doufám , že to překladatel pracuje správně , rozumíš mi . Vypadá to , že jste měli dobrý neděle obraz . :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

videos in da sun 
charlie brown blend 












southern blues blend 












greengo green blend


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 07:55 AM~20458516
> *NO IM AN AMERICAN AND IN AMERICA WE SPEAK SPANISH  :happysad:
> oh and hiryder is gay  :wow:
> *


WHATCH YOUR TONE MR... MS. VERONIKA IS A NICE GIRL!!! DEJARAS DE SER CABRON, I LOVE THE SPANISH THOUGH THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY...LMAO... 























HEY MARK THANKS FOR DINNER, IT WAS WONDERFUL!!! I LOVED KICKING IT WITH YOU, MS. ANGEL AND YOUR HOMIE PETE, IT WAS SUCH A COOL TIME... THANKS HUN, HOPEFULLY CHINO, AND I CAN RETURN THE FAVOR SOON... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 1 2011, 11:07 PM~20463979
> *WHATCH YOUR TONE MR... MS. VERONIKA IS A NICE GIRL!!! DEJARAS DE SER CABRON, I LOVE THE SPANISH THOUGH THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY...LMAO...
> HEY MARK THANKS FOR DINNER, IT WAS WONDERFUL!!! I LOVED KICKING IT WITH YOU, MS. ANGEL AND YOUR HOMIE PETE, IT WAS SUCH A COOL TIME... THANKS HUN, HOPEFULLY CHINO, AND I CAN RETURN THE FAVOR SOON... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU BRO... :biggrin:
> *


Shoot, that was most comfortable... and was a great time..! :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> HAHAHA to je zajimavé. Všechny to štvát ale každý se může přidat hahahaha
> Doufat, že ty máš krásný den a zvládl hodně práce na tvoje 64' včera!! Užij si neděli kamarád! :biggrin:


Nemyslím , že budou přidávat žádný podrazy . jeho práce navíc šlo o chřestýše Haha , byl jsem schopen trochu práce Ale můj anděl byl málo její bolest léky Takže byla hodně bolesti . Mám ji více od přítele a byla schopna si odpočinout od ní operaci zad bolest . Doufám , že to překladatel pracuje správně , rozumíš mi . Vypadá to , že jste měli dobrý neděle obraz . :biggrin:
[/quote]

Hahahaha chřestýše?? To mě asi budeš muset přeložit do angličtina jak jsi to myslel :biggrin: Tvoje žena má zdravotní problémy? To mě moc mrzet. Taky mám problémy se záda. Když maluvat nebo dělat na auto, tak nevydržet dlouho v nějaký poloha. Moc špatný. Těžký spánek často. Překladatel pracuje super kromě věta s tím chřestýšem.. nevím co ty myslel hahaha 
Jo něděle byla fajn. Ale nestihla jsem všechno co jsem musela.. ale mám hotový obrazy pro Elspock bratr
Tak dobrou noc a brzo se zase potkat papapa tak se česky říkat na shledanou :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 1 2011, 02:55 PM~20458516-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO IM AN AMERICAN AND IN AMERICA WE SPEAK SPANISH  :happysad:
> oh and hiryder is gay  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then don't complain and let us speak czechlish :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> hahaha we all are gays :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 06:07 AM~20463979
> *WHATCH YOUR TONE MR... MS. VERONIKA IS A NICE GIRL!!! DEJARAS DE SER CABRON, I LOVE THE SPANISH THOUGH THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY...LMAO...
> HEY MARK THANKS FOR DINNER, IT WAS WONDERFUL!!! I LOVED KICKING IT WITH YOU, MS. ANGEL AND YOUR HOMIE PETE, IT WAS SUCH A COOL TIME... THANKS HUN, HOPEFULLY CHINO, AND I CAN RETURN THE FAVOR SOON... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU BRO... :biggrin:
> *



elspock : :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

Liz: :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 06:09 AM~20463991
> *Shoot, that was most comfortable... and was a great time..! :h5:
> *



Im glad you had a nice time together dears! Yaay :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 1 2011, 11:19 PM~20464048-->
> 
> 
> 
> then don't complain and let us speak czechlish  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahaha we all are gays  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> elspock  :  :tongue: :tongue:  :tongue:
> 
> Liz:  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :uh: Happy but NEVER GAY! :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 11:22 PM~20464063
> *Im glad you had a nice time together dears! Yaay :cheesy:
> *


Thanks, would have been cool if you were there too.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 01:26 AM~20464085
> *:wow:  :wow:  :uh: Happy but NEVER GAY!  :no:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: dont fight it let it happen fucker :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 2 2011, 06:26 AM~20464085-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :uh: Happy but NEVER GAY!  :no:
> Thanks, would have been cool if you were there too.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok ok sorry except you :biggrin:
> 
> Aww that would be totally awesome... problem is that lil distance :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 2 2011, 06:37 AM~20464148
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: dont fight it let it happen fucker  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh god  have no word for this :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 1 2011, 11:19 PM~20464048-->
> 
> 
> 
> then don't complain and let us speak czechlish  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahaha we all are gays  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> elspock  :  :tongue: :tongue:  :tongue:
> 
> Liz:  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STICKLY, EHHH... HAHAHAHA STR8... LMAO... SORRY HUN, GAY MEANS HAPPY BUT IN AMERICA, GAY ONLY MEANS GAY... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:26 PM~20464085
> *:wow:  :wow:  :uh: Happy but NEVER GAY!  :no:
> Thanks, would have been cool if you were there too.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 1 2011, 11:37 PM~20464148
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: dont fight it let it happen fucker  :squint:
> *


YOU A FOO... LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 2 2011, 01:54 AM~20464230-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh god  have no word for this :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 02:00 AM~20464264
> *YOU A FOO... LMAO...
> *


 :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,May 1 2011, 08:13 PM~20462150]
videos in da sun 
charlie brown blend 










southern blues blend 










greengo green blend 












They came out real nice spock. :h5: suppa bling!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:10 AM~20464311
> *charlie brown blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southern blues blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greengo green blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out real nice spock. :h5: suppa bling!
> *


thanks nukka!! :biggrin: 





























:fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:23 AM~20464358
> *thanks nukka!!  :biggrin:
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :nicoderm: :tongue: :biggrin: 


so whats next...?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:25 AM~20464360
> *:nicoderm:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> so whats next...?
> *


My caddy :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:26 AM~20464365
> *My caddy :wow:
> *


hell ya, bout time foo... :biggrin: 


where the hell is shod... foo is mia...?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:29 AM~20464369
> *hell ya, bout time foo... :biggrin:
> where the hell is shod... foo is mia...?
> *


i know!!! shit i just need to get some new batteries and get da car movin :happysad: 

i dunno your closer call da police!! :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:37 AM~20464384
> *i know!!! shit i just need to get some new batteries, pattern it out, and get da car movin  :happysad:
> 
> i dunno your closer call da police!!  :0
> *


now that's how rumors get started up in here... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good morning compa, and mr. mark, hope you guys are off to a good start...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 06:48 PM~20450457
> *So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 2 2011, 10:49 AM~20466678-->
> 
> 
> 
> now that's how rumors get started up in here... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good morning compa, and mr. mark, hope you guys are off to a good start...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@May 2 2011, 04:42 PM~20469229
> *Looking good Mark  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mario... Little by little...



*Wasn't someone looking for a set of these? 

My latest addition.... but things may change.. ya never know with me... *:wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 06:54 PM~20470249
> *:wave:
> 
> Thanks Mario... Little by little...
> Wasn't someone looking for a set of these?
> 
> My latest addition.... but things may change.. ya never know with me... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir how much :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 06:48 PM~20450457
> *So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :wow: how much did they get you for on the carb and intake ?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 2 2011, 06:57 PM~20470279
> *yes sir how much  :biggrin:
> *


if the price is right I might just sell them.. the tires don't even have a mile on them.. still have the nubs on the rubber.. 

whatca want to give me a 1980 Monte Carlo...Complete :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470330
> *nice :wow:  how much did they get you for on the carb and intake ?
> *


I'll pm you on that..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470335
> *if the price is right I might just sell them.. the tires don't even have a mile on them.. still have the nubs on the rubber..
> 
> whatca want to give me a 1980 Monte Carlo...Complete  :biggrin:
> *


if i can find one they hard to find


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 07:02 PM~20470345
> *I'll pm you on that..
> *


serious talk :wow: :run:


----------



## DETONATER

Damit! its a :hotdate: again... :naughty: :boink: :naughty: spock you be slippin to much...


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04



Sup bratt, how was work?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 01:26 AM~20464365
> *My caddy :wow:
> *


 :wow: 




Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 07:24 PM~20470622
> *:wow:
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


*
Sup yo!*


I've got some new colors in store...... like maybe 5 six or 7.....I forget... need to jar them up and take pics... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 08:51 PM~20470957
> *
> Sup yo!
> I've got some new colors in store...... like maybe 5 six or 7.....I forget... need to jar them up and take pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 2 2011, 09:23 PM~20470609-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damit! its a :hotdate: again...  :naughty:  :boink:  :naughty: spock you be slippin to much...
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04
> Sup bratt, how was work?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: bratt is so 2010 ive moved on nukka
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 09:51 PM~20470957
> *
> Sup yo!
> I've got some new colors in store...... like maybe 5 six or 7.....I forget... need to jar them up and take pics... :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see what i can do wit da new colors :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 09:07 PM~20471161
> *:uh: bratt is so 2010 ive moved on nukka
> i cant wait to see what i can do wit da new colors  :wow:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Whatever  you just jealous cuz he's moving in on your :boink: time while you Snooze n Loose! Lmao!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 10:26 PM~20471349
> *Whatever  you just jealous cuz he's moving in on your  :boink: time while you Snooze n Loose! Lmao!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


hey hes got me by da short ones  he said to leave u or he wouldnt hook me up wit no more flake  and well i like flake mores :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 09:37 PM~20471453
> *hey hes got me by da short ones    he said to leave u or he wouldnt hook me up wit no more flake    and well i like flake mores  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: uh wtf I see how you are!!!!! :angry: :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 08:46 PM~20471546
> *:uh: uh wtf I see how you are!!!!! :angry:  :tears:
> *


 :0 WHAT, That's not true! Keep it up spockand I'm gonna send you some of these!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 09:54 PM~20471621
> *:0 WHAT, That's not true! Keep it up spockand I'm gonna send you some of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those Sprinkles?!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 09:07 PM~20471738
> *Are those Sprinkles?!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yes! he can sprinkle them on shod's butt..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 10:09 PM~20471766
> *Yes! he can sprinkle them on shod's butt..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 2 2011, 10:46 PM~20471546-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: uh wtf I see how you are!!!!! :angry:  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey flake first all day everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 10:54 PM~20471621
> *:0 WHAT, That's not true! Keep it up spockand I'm gonna send you some of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey fucker dont lie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20471738
> *Are those Sprinkles?!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow ur a bright one aint ya :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 11:09 PM~20471766
> *Yes! he can sprinkle them on shod's butt..
> *


that sounds kinky :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Clutch... whats good


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 10:32 PM~20472004
> *hey flake first all day everyday
> hey fucker dont lie!!!
> 
> wow ur a bright one aint ya  :uh:
> that sounds kinky :wow:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 09:34 PM~20472027
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


its ok bratt you can put down the weapons.. :biggrin: I got this one by the balls... :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20472027
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: calm down baby d :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER,Mar 18 2011, 04:43 PM~20123861]
DOLLAZ & DICE ~,Jan 22 2011, 10:03 AM~19666917]
Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself </span>


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*keep an eye out for new colors.. will be posted soon... with in a day or two..*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this shits popping what is this mark ??? :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 2 2011, 10:50 PM~20472694
> *this shits popping what is this mark ??? :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.40 jumbo Show Stopper Chrome and candy gold.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 10:57 PM~20472756
> *.40 jumbo Show Stopper Chrome and candy gold..  :biggrin:
> *


damn i thought it was straight flake  

that shits still a banging i popper though :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 05:11 AM~20472380
> *DETONATER,Mar 18 2011, 04:43 PM~20123861]
> DOLLAZ & DICE ~,Jan 22 2011, 10:03 AM~19666917]
> Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Firework!!Yaaay beautiful stuff right over here


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Wonderful morning Mark! Hope you doing ok přítel! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 08:54 PM~20471621
> *:0 WHAT, That's not true! Keep it up spockand I'm gonna send you some of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMPA PORTATE BIEN, I SAW THE FLAKES MARK GRABBED FOR YA... ALL I CAN SAY IS OOOO NIIICE... :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 08:36 AM~20473823
> *COMPA PORTATE BIEN, I SAW THE FLAKES MARK GRABBED FOR YA... ALL I CAN SAY IS OOOO NIIICE... :wow:  :wow:
> *


man fuck dat nukka!!    i aint scurred    


















































:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: umm luv ya


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 08:01 AM~20474176
> *man fuck dat nukka!!        i aint scurred
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  umm luv ya
> *


calm down foo... she did see the flakes.. on my way back I stopped at CDC... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 10:07 AM~20474209
> *calm down foo... she did see the flakes.. on my way back I stopped at CDC...  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i wanna see!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 08:09 AM~20474219
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  i wanna see!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I need to take the new jars outside and take pics... I'll have them up soon..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 10:12 AM~20474230
> *I need to take the new jars outside and take pics... I'll have them up soon..
> *


I GOT WOOD :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 3 2011, 08:01 AM~20474176-->
> 
> 
> 
> man fuck dat nukka!!    :  i aint scurred
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  umm luv ya
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:09 AM~20474219
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  i wanna see!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> na,na, na, na,na... :tongue:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 08:12 AM~20474230
> *I need to take the new jars outside and take pics... I'll have them up soon..
> *




will be niiice...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 12:48 PM~20475221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> na,na, na, na,na...  :tongue:
> 
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 02:08 PM~20475767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!! Box them up!!!! Get them bitches coming to me!!! :h5: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 12:23 PM~20475868
> *SOLD!!! Box them up!!!! Get them bitches coming to me!!! :h5: :fool2:
> *


get me the rest of the list, or do ?i pick at random?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 06:08 PM~20475324
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



Grrrrrr be gentleman please! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 07:08 PM~20475767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That perrywinkle one looks awesome... awwwww :0 



:wave: hello Mark :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 01:03 PM~20476136
> *That perrywinkle one looks awesome... awwwww :0
> :wave: hello Mark :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


:wave: I left you a msg on your page.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Nice to see you didnt "Flake" out on adding some new colors to the line-up Bro.

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 3 2011, 01:08 PM~20476163
> *Nice to see you didnt "Flake" out on adding some new colors to the line-up Bro.
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Yes I did, after I was jarring up all the flake I looked like a disco ball... "flakes out"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 3 2011, 02:32 PM~20475927-->
> 
> 
> 
> get me the rest of the list, or do ?i pick at random?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill get u da complete list by tonight il pm u da list
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 03:01 PM~20476121
> *Grrrrrr be gentleman please!  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


But she started it  she a damn bully! U don't know her like that! Than she got an evil twin who is worse than her  always talking mad shit.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 08:06 PM~20476156
> *:wave: I left you a msg on your page..  :biggrin:
> *


I know :happysad: :happysad: just checked it out..huh :happysad: you're awesome.. :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 08:11 PM~20476170
> *Yes I did, after I was jarring up all the flake I looked like a disco ball... "flakes out"
> *



:roflmao: disco ball... ohhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 01:24 PM~20476272
> *:roflmao: disco ball... ohhhhh  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 01:22 PM~20476254
> *Ill get u da complete list by tonight il pm u da list
> *


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 3 2011, 05:34 PM~20477957
> *
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, pi4short, elspock84


Ahhh crap it's trouble!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 05:50 PM~20478108
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, pi4short, elspock84
> Ahhh crap it's trouble!
> *


dun dun dunnnn........ im loving that new purp you got.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 3 2011, 07:50 PM~20478108-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, pi4short, elspock84
> Ahhh crap it's trouble!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pi4short_@May 3 2011, 07:54 PM~20478138
> *dun dun dunnnn........ im loving that new purp you got.... :biggrin:
> *


We finna run a chooochooo train on you :boink: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short+May 3 2011, 05:54 PM~20478138-->
> 
> 
> 
> dun dun dunnnn........ im loving that new purp you got.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost named it Grape st Purple... That color is bad ass..!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 3 2011, 06:14 PM~20478304
> *We finna run a chooochooo train on you :boink: :wow:
> *


 :uh: wtf! 


Just hurry up and buy!


----------



## DETONATER

P.S. I don't do cheese burgers either...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Sup NY-BOSSMAN, how can my brooklyn roots help you get some of this here good stuff?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 3 2011, 08:20 PM~20478358-->
> 
> 
> 
> I almost named it Grape st Purple... That color is bad ass..!
> :uh: wtf!
> Just hurry up and buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 08:24 PM~20478390
> *P.S.  I don't do cheese burgers either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahahaha :roflmao: I got da list ready ill pm u in a min :wow:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 2 2011, 10:36 PM~20472053-->
> 
> 
> 
> its ok bratt you can put down the weapons..  :biggrin: I got this one by the balls...  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 10:36 PM~20472057
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  calm down baby d  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:08 PM~20475767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Spock I want my Bike to be the Purple Grape Flake!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 07:20 PM~20478358
> *
> Just hurry up and buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 08:51 PM~20479921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 3 2011, 11:37 PM~20480347
> *oh shit  :wow:
> *


i already ordered all of them :wow: cant wait to see what i come up wit next :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2011, 11:13 PM~20480124
> *Hey Spock I want my Bike to be the Purple Grape Flake!!! *


yeah im right on it :uh:


----------



## streetking

is that kokaine sparkle like white ice pearl? is it visible over white when the sun isnt on it?


----------



## streetking

what size does the apple red flake come in?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 3 2011, 11:06 PM~20481036
> *what size does the apple red flake come in?
> *


I have it in micro...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 3 2011, 11:03 PM~20481018
> *is that kokaine sparkle like white ice pearl? is it visible over white when the sun isnt on it?
> *


kokaine sparkle throws a rainbow effect over white and its a .008 micro flake..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 4 2011, 01:03 AM~20481018
> *is that kokaine sparkle like white ice pearl? is it visible over white when the sun isnt on it?
> *


heres da kokaine flake over 2 diffrent bases. it flip flops depending on the sun. in da video you really can see it over da white but it pops nice. over the red you can see the shifting it does :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

Need Some Flakes Bro How We Do This pm me Your Paypal need Asap


----------



## DETONATER

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 01:46 AM~20481217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that shits badass! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 11:53 PM~20481238
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that shits badass!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 01:53 AM~20481242
> *:h5: :biggrin:
> *


need to hurry up and do my caddy :wow: that would make a great movie :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 11:55 PM~20481247
> *need to hurry up and do my caddy  :wow: that would make a great movie  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 06:46 AM~20481217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> *


Awww that's bad ass! Looks awesome! And I love how you move forward so well Mark!!! Keep it up! Much respect my friend! Can't wait to get some flakes from you and do another step forward with my art too!  :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 11:46 PM~20481217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> *


THAT'S BAD ASS MARK... TOTALLY COOL... WELL HERE IS MY BUMP FOR OUR FAVORITE FLAKES... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 12:29 AM~20481151
> *heres da kokaine flake over 2 diffrent bases. it flip flops depending on the sun. in da video you really can see it over da white but it pops nice. over the red  you can see the shifting it does  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's cool shit,I had overspray on my masking paper(which is baby blue)and I think it had the best effect yet,better than over white.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 4 2011, 07:10 PM~20485418
> *It's cool shit,I had overspray on my masking paper(which is baby blue)and I think it had the best effect yet,better than over white.
> *


Yeah over a color base it does have a better affect


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 4 2011, 12:59 AM~20481422-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that's bad ass! Looks awesome! And I love how you move forward so well Mark!!! Keep it up! Much respect my friend! Can't wait to get some flakes from you and do another step forward with my art too!   :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was having a flash of creativeness. Moving forward yes, and thank you :biggrin: A person can either strive to get better or be a lazy ass and get worse...  Flakes, it will be worth the wait. TRUST.. I'm sure you will be inspired in many ways.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 4 2011, 11:11 AM~20483338
> *THAT'S BAD ASS MARK... TOTALLY COOL... WELL HERE IS MY BUMP FOR OUR FAVORITE FLAKES... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thanks, spock has been getting down with the videos so why not.. TeamWork for sure..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@May 4 2011, 12:18 PM~20483712
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Will....whats good?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 3 2011, 11:25 PM~20480771-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im right on it  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 4 2011, 12:55 AM~20481247
> *need to hurry up and do my caddy  :wow: that would make a great movie  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  





Hi Mark!!! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 01:54 AM~20486047
> *Thanks! I was having a flash of creativeness. Moving forward yes, and thank you  :biggrin:  A person can either strive to get better or be a lazy ass and get worse...  Flakes, it will be worth the wait. TRUST.. I'm sure you will be inspired in many ways..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Good morning Mark!! Hope you doing ok!!

YOu're very welcome.. always good to see some progress no matter in what sphere of business it is..
Definitely agreed

I've prepared some bonus for you already haha you will have a fun for surebut I leave it as a surprise for you  Also I will need a lil help from you tooI'll pm you about that later    :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## danny chawps

post up some pink flake vids, i need some for an upcoming project :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 11:36 AM~20489930
> *post up some pink flake vids, i need some for  an upcoming project  :wow:  :wow:
> *


some pink blends i came up wit these are all over a black base 






















pink base pink laser flake :biggrin: 












pink laser over lavender


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## pi4short

a little sumthin sumthin im working on... pics suck but that shit is blingin'...


----------



## DETONATER

=pi4short,May 5 2011, 12:24 PM~20490957]
a little sumthin sumthin im working on... pics suck but that shit is blingin'...








[/quote]

Ohhh whats this.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 05:51 AM~20488828
> *Good morning Mark!! Hope you doing ok!!
> 
> YOu're very welcome.. always good to see some progress no matter in what sphere of business it is..
> Definitely agreed
> 
> I've prepared some bonus for you already haha you will have a fun for surebut I leave it as a surprise for you  Also I will need a lil help from you tooI'll pm you about that later       :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :drama:
> *


So far so good.... :biggrin: hno:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 08:22 PM~20491319
> *So far so good.... :biggrin:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> =pi4short,May 5 2011, 12:24 PM~20490957]
> a little sumthin sumthin im working on... pics suck but that shit is blingin'...


Ohhh whats this.. :biggrin:
[/quote]
Big body... Almost done.. Will post pics soon


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 02:41 PM~20491890
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cake ummmm! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 04:51 PM~20491958
> *i love man Cummmm!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20492053
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


OMG! No you didn't fucker! :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 05:28 PM~20492181
> *OMG! No you didn't fucker!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 5 2011, 12:24 PM~20490957
> *a little sumthin sumthin im working on... pics suck but that shit is blingin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRUST I KNOW WHAT U MEAN... :biggrin: DAMN BLING IS HARD 2 CAPTURE...


----------



## imgntnschgo

Orale Mark...when i saw that flake,i got chile parado... :thumbsup: 
THANKS....


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@May 5 2011, 06:20 PM~20493352
> *Orale Mark...when i saw that flake,i got chile parado... :thumbsup:
> THANKS....
> *


Pictures never do any flake justice....:h5: make that car bling! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20493615
> *Pictures never do any flake justice....:h5: make that car bling! :biggrin:
> *


is it friday yet :wow: im fucking anxious to see my new flake :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 07:10 PM~20493746
> *is it friday yet  :wow:  im fucking anxious to see my new flake  :wow:  :wow:
> *


With that smart ass remark, I decided to redirect your flake back to my house! :fuq:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 09:13 PM~20493764
> *With that smart ass remark, I decided to redirect your flake back to my house!  :fuq:
> *


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 5 2011, 06:01 PM~20493167
> *TRUST I KNOW WHAT U MEAN... :biggrin: DAMN BLING IS HARD 2 CAPTURE...
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 07:42 PM~20493970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Don't mess with a Player!*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 10:17 PM~20494230
> *Don't mess with a Player!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 08:26 PM~20494289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thats not what she said!* :0


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

shitty cell phone pics but i got my flake :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,May 6 2011, 11:18 AM~20497616]
shitty cell phone pics but i got my flake :wow: 


















[/quote]


Thats what you call deep pockets! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP..!!


----------



## SERIOUS

Quick question.. The clear flake.. Is it pretty much invisible over your base and just gives off a sparkle..?


Im new to painting.. I plan on spraying some fine flake over white to give it a nice sparkle but i dont want to see the flake on the white.. Would the kocain white be a good flake or the clear?? I also plan on doung a violet pearl over the white as well.. Is the flake and the pearl going work together. Im afraid the perl might have a negative affect over the white with flake..


Can i get a total for a jar of the finest clear and kocain white flake shipped to 95340 thnx


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 6 2011, 07:39 PM~20500331
> *Quick question.. The clear flake.. Is it pretty much invisible over your base and just gives off a sparkle..?
> Im new to painting.. I plan on spraying some fine flake over white to give it a nice sparkle but i dont want to see the flake on the white.. Would the kocain white be a good flake or the clear?? I also plan on doung a violet pearl over the white as well.. Is the flake and the pearl going work together. Im afraid the perl might have a negative affect over the white with flake..
> Can i get a total for a jar of the finest clear and kocain white flake shipped to 95340 thnx
> *


I personally have not seen , nor sprayed the clear flake. I have a friend that has.. I really think what you need to do is get yourself some wht Ice Pearl and Violet Pearl and shoot the wht Ice pearl then a very light coat of the Violet to get the desired effect you want. You can always get a jar of the Clear in micro and do a test pannel shipped for $23.50. The Kokaine White when sprayed looks like rainbow. Both would be $ 42.00.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: GOOD IDEA FOR ALL..!! :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Ok thnx.. i was trying to avoid a rainbowish pizm effect. So the kocaine is out.. Ill get back to you next week to order the clear and try it out..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 6 2011, 09:01 PM~20500796
> *Ok thnx.. i was trying to avoid a rainbowish pizm effect. So the kocaine is out.. Ill get back to you next week to order the clear and try it out..
> *


Cool,cool..!


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84



:boink: :boink: 

















































oop's I thought you were someone else.. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501030
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> :boink:  :boink:
> oop's I thought you were someone else.. :uh:
> *


Sup nukka!! Just came inside  recleared da power wheel and got a lil surprise that I'm working on :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 10:43 PM~20501030
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> :boink:  :boink:
> oop's I thought you were someone else.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 6 2011, 10:15 PM~20501234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: oh yes! :chuck: yes, yes! :boink: 















































:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

nothing but detonator flake  





























chucky got down on these


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 11:24 PM~20501299
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  oh yes! :chuck: yes, yes!  :boink:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 6 2011, 11:04 PM~20501470
> *nothing but detonator flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chucky got down on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING REAL GOOD DANNY... TOTALLY LOVE ALL THEM RIDES, AND THE BLING BLING ON THEM... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2011, 01:04 AM~20501470
> *nothing but detonator flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chucky got down on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

*Chino and Liz, be ready for sunday because its on and crackin! *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 01:23 AM~20501583
> *Chino and Liz, be ready for sunday because its on and crackin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i take it yaw goin for da senior discount :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:26 PM~20501599
> *i take it yaw goin for da senior discount  :uh:
> *


Yeah! were all going up in there with our cheep-skate cane and house shoes, and if you can find a way to hobble your ass down here you can get your smack'ums on too... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 01:31 AM~20501627
> *Yeah! were all going up in there with our cheep-skate cane and house shoes, and if you can find a way to hobble your ass down here you can get your smack'ums on too... :biggrin:
> *


naw fuck that da kfc out here is 6 bucks for everyone :wow: i make them regret sayin all you can eat


----------



## elspock84

since i have more flake i need to put up another cabinet but before i hook it up. chrome and charcoal flake tomorrow ill ATTEMPT to do some patterns wit candy.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 6 2011, 11:23 PM~20501583-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Chino and Liz, be ready for sunday because its on and crackin! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOO... :0 :0 :wow: :wow: CHINO WILL BE IN CHEEEKIN HEAVEN... LMAO... I WON'T BE TO FAR BEHIND HIM... HAHAHAHA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 11:26 PM~20501599
> *i take it yaw goin for da senior discount  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fuq: :fuq: OH I GOT A FIVE FINGER DISCOUNT FOR YOU FOCKER... :biggrin: SHOOT MAYBE EVEN A KNUCKLE SAMBISH SOO I CAN SHOW YOU MY MAD SKILLS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501670
> *since i have more flake i need to put up another cabinet but before i hook it up. chrome and charcoal flake tomorrow ill ATTEMPT to do some patterns wit candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  BUT NOW YOU'RE JUST BEING A BIG SHOW OFF... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 01:48 AM~20501691
> *:fuq:  :fuq: OH I GOT A FIVE FINGER DISCOUNT FOR YOU FOCKER... :biggrin: SHOOT MAYBE EVEN A KNUCKLE SAMBISH SOO I CAN SHOW YOU MY MAD SKILLS...
> BUT NOW YOU'RE JUST BEING A BIG SHOW OFF... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


man you aint gonna do shit!!! :happysad: 


no im just making my flake box look purty :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:51 PM~20501703
> *man you aint gonna do shit!!!  :happysad:
> no im just making my flake  box look purty :biggrin:
> *


JUST CUZ YOU A FEW STATES AWAY FOCKER BUT LET ME PROVE MY BLOODLINE AND I WILL GET YOUR ADDRESS FROM A BUDDY AND SURPRIZE YOU WITH A GOOD OLD :twak: :twak: FOCKER...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 01:54 AM~20501716
> *JUST CUZ YOU A FEW STATES AWAY FOCKER BUT LET ME PROVE MY BLOODLINE AND I WILL GET YOUR ADDRESS FROM A BUDDY AND SURPRIZE YOU WITH A GOOD OLD  :twak:  :twak: FOCKER...
> *


well he only has my work adress so na na na na na :biggrin: and i work in a diffrent city to da one i live in


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:58 PM~20501723
> *well he only has my work adress so na na na na na  :biggrin: and i work in a diffrent city to da one i live in
> *


I have a homie that works collections and he has access to everything.. I have your name and dob.. fool! WHAT WHAT! 















jk you same wit me...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 02:16 AM~20501776
> *I have a homie that works collections and he has access to everything.. I have your name and dob.. fool! WHAT WHAT!
> jk you same wit me...
> *


Fuck!!! So do u also have my nude pics shod lost :scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 09:06 AM~20502725
> *Fuck!!! So do u also have my nude pics shod lost :scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 6 2011, 09:39 PM~20500331
> *Quick question.. The clear flake.. Is it pretty much invisible over your base and just gives off a sparkle..?
> Im new to painting.. I plan on spraying some fine flake over white to give it a nice sparkle but i dont want to see the flake on the white.. Would the kocain white be a good flake or the clear?? I also plan on doung a violet pearl over the white as well.. Is the flake and the pearl going work together. Im afraid the perl might have a negative affect over the white with flake..
> Can i get a total for a jar of the finest clear and kocain white flake shipped to 95340 thnx
> *


i had to search for this but here is marks white flake in action over a white base. 



> got it based out in white.then sprayed 2 jars of white flake.ready to be sanded and patterned out.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84,May 7 2011, 09:24 AM~20502806]
i had to search for this but here is marks white flake in action over a white base. 

=kandykoatedkustoms,Jan 25 2011, 03:44 PM~19694073]got it  based out in white.then sprayed 2 jars of white flake.ready to be sanded and patterned out.






































































[/quote]

Thanks for that spock  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 11:29 AM~20502835
> *Thanks for that spock    :biggrin:
> *


team work nukka!! :h5: :h5: 

i knew i had seen in action some where but i couldnt find it  but i got it :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 09:37 AM~20502866
> *team work nukka!!  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> i knew i had seen in action some where but i couldnt find it    but i got it  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:

gonna be gone for half the day.. be back later. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 11:41 AM~20502891
> *:h5:
> 
> gonna be gone for half the day.. be back later. :biggrin:
> *


later :biggrin: its cold so im thinking about painting. key word being THINKING :happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Alright Pimpin. You can get that when ever your ready.. PAYPAL IS READY..!


Thanks Primo.


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark! Hope you doing great.. even you have to work today... enjoy your day anyway!! Be safe my friend! :happysad:   




> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 7 2011, 06:04 AM~20501470-->
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but detonator flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chucky got down on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so bad ass! Love that baby stroller... looks totally awesome!! Great work homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 6 2011, 06:18 PM~20497616
> *shitty cell phone pics but i got my flake :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 christmas time is back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yay


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 7 2011, 10:09 AM~20503018-->
> 
> 
> 
> later    its cold so im thinking about painting. key word being THINKING  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just do it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *New Movement Md*@May 7 2011, 11:22 AM~20503287
> *Alright Pimpin. You can get that when ever your ready.. PAYPAL IS READY..!
> Thanks Primo.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [email protected] PM me the info just in case.. still have 7 left.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 12:17 PM~20503450
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Sup "A"



> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 7 2011, 04:48 PM~20504362
> *Hello Mark! Hope you doing great.. even you have to work today... enjoy your day anyway!! Be safe my friend! :happysad:
> so bad ass! Love that baby stroller... looks totally awesome!! Great work homie!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :0  :0  :0  christmas time is back :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yay
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## caddyryder10

silver mini and medium showstopper pink kandy and laser pink flake.














lil roadster go cart i did for my daughter :biggrin: had to flake her out! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@May 8 2011, 10:48 AM~20507174
> *silver mini and medium showstopper pink kandy and laser pink flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil roadster go cart i did for my daughter :biggrin:  had to flake her out! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10

View My Video


----------



## caddyryder10

should have done you tube lol


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@May 8 2011, 08:48 AM~20507174
> *silver mini and medium showstopper pink kandy and laser pink flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil roadster go cart i did for my daughter :biggrin:  had to flake her out! :biggrin:
> *


Thats a great combo,and looks awsome! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 8 2011, 09:34 AM~20507367
> *Thats a great combo,and looks awsome! :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks she loves it ...mostly for show though ..shes only 4 and this thing will do like 25-30 with the body off and me riding..lol we dont let her drive it lol


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@May 8 2011, 09:37 AM~20507386
> *:biggrin: thanks  she loves it ...mostly for show though ..shes only 4 and this thing will do like 25-30 with the body off and me riding..lol we dont let her drive it lol
> *


Very cool, are you going to stripe it at all?


----------



## DETONATER

danny chawps,May 6 2011, 11:04 PM~20501470]nothing but detonator flake   Sparkle Efx  :biggrin: 



























chucky got down on these


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 
















http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


Sup Spock, I have a couple grille's for sale. 2007 Esclade insert mesh, 2005 Chrysler 300c billet, 1973-80 Chevy-Gmc truck tublar chrome grille.


----------



## elspock84

:squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 8 2011, 09:42 AM~20507411
> *Very cool, are you going to stripe it at all?
> *


yea ..i'm doin old school on it...only way to go... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

i drive a 97 cheby its so it wont work :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 10:03 AM~20507522
> *i drive a 97 cheby its so it wont work :squint:
> *


I know a guy I can buy from that has a warehouse full of billet grills. I saw your year there..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 8 2011, 12:13 PM~20507567
> *I know a guy I can buy from that has a warehouse full of billet grills. I saw your year there..
> *


i dont like billet its for da gays :squint: 


















































get me 5 :wow: 






















no wait what :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@May 8 2011, 09:48 AM~20507174
> *silver mini and medium showstopper pink kandy and laser pink flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil roadster go cart i did for my daughter :biggrin:  had to flake her out! :biggrin:
> *


Love It! :cheesy: :biggrin:  


Hi Mark!!! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 6 2011, 11:58 PM~20501723-->
> 
> 
> 
> well he only has my work adress so na na na na na  :biggrin: and i work in a diffrent city to da one i live in
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUKKA I PROVE MY BLOODLINE AND YOU'D BE SURPRIZE WHAT INFO. MONEY CAN BUY... AHAHAHA... DON'T TEMPT A MOFO... BESIDES I HAVE A HOMIE WHO WAS A P.I. SO IF I REALLY WANTED TO SURPIZE YOU WITH A :twak: I KNOW I COULD MAKE IT HAPPEN... BUT SERIOUSLY YOUR TOO FUNNY FOR THAT... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddyryder10_@May 8 2011, 08:48 AM~20507174
> *silver mini and medium showstopper pink kandy and laser pink flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil roadster go cart i did for my daughter :biggrin:  had to flake her out! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THAT SH*T IS SWEET... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 8 2011, 06:37 PM~20509399
> *NUKKA I PROVE MY BLOODLINE AND YOU'D BE SURPRIZE WHAT INFO. MONEY CAN BUY... AHAHAHA... DON'T TEMPT A MOFO... BESIDES I HAVE A HOMIE WHO WAS A P.I. SO IF I REALLY WANTED TO SURPIZE YOU WITH A :twak: I KNOW I COULD MAKE IT HAPPEN... BUT SERIOUSLY YOUR TOO FUNNY FOR THAT...  :biggrin:
> *


:squint: I'm not scurred I'm retarded and I need to wear a helmet so if u :twak: me it wouldn't hurt anyways :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 06:37 PM~20510070
> *:squint: I'm not scurred I'm retarded and I need to wear a helmet so if u :twak: me it wouldn't hurt anyways :biggrin:
> *


troof has been spoken :werd:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 10:30 PM~20511001
> *troof has been spoken :werd:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 08:38 PM~20511064
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20511088
> *:shhh:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 8 2011, 09:57 AM~20507490
> *PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got my flake Bro.
Man it looks better than I thought it would.
Thanks G cant wait to order some more.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 8 2011, 10:51 PM~20511171
> *Got my flake Bro.
> Man it looks better than I thought it would.
> Thanks G cant wait to order some more.
> *


what ya get :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 8 2011, 10:13 AM~20507567
> *I know a guy I can buy from that has a warehouse full of billet grills. I saw your year there..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## elspock84

:squint: hello :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 8 2011, 06:37 PM~20510070-->
> 
> 
> 
> :squint: I'm not scurred I'm retarded and I need to wear a helmet so if u :twak: me it wouldn't hurt anyways :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:30 PM~20511001
> *troof has been spoken :werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:38 PM~20511064
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:40 PM~20511088
> *:shhh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 8 2011, 08:43 PM~20511109
> *:|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *







I CAN ALWAYS CAN COUNT ON YOU TWO, TO HAVE A GOOD LAUGH... LOL... 

SPARKLE EFX FLAKES TTMFT....


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:03 PM~20511261
> *what ya get  :wow:
> *


Couple size of chrome flake.
I want to shoot my Impala wagon roof with it to give it some pop.
I got a Taylor tot stroller For my son Im probably gonna use as a test panel.
I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 9 2011, 10:20 AM~20514193
> *Couple size of chrome flake.
> I want to shoot my Impala wagon roof with it to give it some pop.
> I got a Taylor tot stroller For my son Im probably gonna use as a test panel.
> I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> *


MAKE SURE U POST PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD MORNING ALL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 9 2011, 10:26 AM~20514227
> *GOOD MORNING ALL...
> *


x2 On the road, see ya later. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 10:39 AM~20514290
> *x2  On the road, see ya later. :biggrin:
> *



BE SAFE OUT THERE MARK... SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECT TO ANGEL...


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

My homie got his flake we ordered can't wait to see it on bro thanks!!!! 
TTMFT


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 10:39 AM~20514290
> *x2  On the road, see ya later. :biggrin:
> *


quick ? you coming down to phx lrm show if you are i would like a few pounds of flake


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 9 2011, 12:20 PM~20514193
> *Couple size of chrome flake.
> I want to shoot my Impala wagon roof with it to give it some pop.
> I got a Taylor tot stroller For my son Im probably gonna use as a test panel.
> I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> *


:drama:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 09:14 PM~20517617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ur a fucking dick  y didn't u get that shit last week mudaphucka!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Aztec gold looks nice


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 9 2011, 09:28 PM~20517760
> *Aztec gold looks nice
> *


I know


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20517979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not a bad price :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 07:54 PM~20518068
> *That's not a bad price :wow:
> *


Of course! the only one I like sticking it to is you! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 10:07 PM~20518202
> *Of course! the only one I like sticking it to is you!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Very **** :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 9 2011, 08:14 PM~20517617-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 08:47 PM~20517979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 


:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 07:14 PM~20517617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 i gotta try that , the copper flake you sent me was badass , im sure this one will look dope  I NEED PINK PINK AND MORE PINK :wow: :wow: 








































AND PURPLE :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 11:29 PM~20519165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 07:25 PM~20517749
> *Ur a fucking dick  y didn't u get that shit last week mudaphucka!!!
> *


Well I guess cause I'm a nice and hard baby smooth long and thick big ass heavy DICK i guess! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 9 2011, 11:57 PM~20519440
> *Well I guess cause I'm a nice and hard baby smooth long and thick big ass heavy DICK i guess!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn i love it when you talk dirty to me :wow: :wow: :wow: made my mouf water :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:58 PM~20519456
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  damn i love it when you talk dirty to me  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  made my mouf water  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yeah, when the ladies are around me they wear bibs... :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:00 AM~20519473
> *Yeah, when the ladies are around me they wear bibs... :0
> *


i bet they do :uh: 
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 10:05 PM~20519512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why is this song so short, Is it because it reminds you of your little pin head?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:08 AM~20519541
> *Why is this song so short, Is it because it reminds you of your little pin head?
> *


i got a big head bissh!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 10:13 PM~20519581
> *i got a big head bissh!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm gonna send you da goods foo...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:21 AM~20519645
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm gonna send you da goods foo...
> *


even my baby gots a big head  da ultra sound lady said it was big


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 10:24 PM~20519674
> *even my baby gots a big head    da ultra sound lady said it was big
> *


Damn! we can't have 3 George Lopez's WTF!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:33 AM~20519730
> *Damn! we can't have 3 George Lopez's WTF!
> *


I KNOW HAAA :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 10:34 PM~20519738
> *I KNOW HAAA  :happysad:
> *


It will be Ok, C-section...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:36 AM~20519750
> *It will be Ok, C-section...
> *


hope not i dont want to look at a zipper when im


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20519815
> *hope not i dont want to look at a zipper when im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nasty ass!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:48 AM~20519828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Nasty ass!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 05:45 AM~20519815
> *hope not i dont want to look at a zipper when im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh my god Elspock you are totally mad!!! Im telling you... ehm nice mustache btw 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

Mark hope you had a good day! Good night my friend! Talk to you later! And thank you for everything :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 12:13 AM~20520125
> *Mark hope you had a good day! Good night my friend! Talk to you later! And thank you for everything :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

I forgot to PM all the trackers today... I will update them in the morning... all 5 or 6 packages went out on time this afternoon..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 12:31 AM~20520167
> *I forgot to PM all the trackers today... I will update them in the morning... all 5 or 6 packages went out on time this afternoon..
> *


All trackers have been PM'd :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 





















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## streetking

Wheres my shit detonator!!!????





















j/p cant wait to use this flake!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK IT WAS REAL COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU AND PETE... CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO BRING THE 4... :wow: :wow: MMM MMM I CAN ALREADY PICTURE HOW SWEET THAT RIDE WILL BE... :biggrin: :biggrin: WELL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HUN AND SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by streetking+May 10 2011, 08:59 PM~20526549-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres my shit detonator!!!????
> j/k cant wait to use this flake!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: 03101230000223210262 :biggrin: Your gonna love it.. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 10 2011, 10:03 PM~20527163
> *HEY MARK IT WAS REAL COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU AND PETE... CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO BRING THE 4...  :wow:  :wow: MMM MMM I CAN ALREADY PICTURE HOW SWEET THAT RIDE WILL BE... :biggrin:  :biggrin: WELL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HUN AND SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO ANGEL...  :biggrin:
> *


It was good times! :biggrin: and I'm already like this :chuck: thinking about it... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK YOU KNOW MY CAMERA SUCKS, BUT I KNOW YOU KNOW HOW THIS RIDE LOOKS IN PERSON... SPARKLE EFX, IS THE SH*T!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 11 2011, 05:03 AM~20527163-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MARK IT WAS REAL COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU AND PETE... CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO BRING THE 4...  :wow:  :wow: MMM MMM I CAN ALREADY PICTURE HOW SWEET THAT RIDE WILL BE... :biggrin:  :biggrin: WELL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HUN AND SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECTS TO ANGEL...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I am so happy for you guys! Im really glad you had a cool time together again! Love you! Wish you only good days sweethearts! :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 05:51 AM~20527567
> *HEY MARK YOU KNOW MY CAMERA SUCKS, BUT I KNOW YOU KNOW HOW THIS RIDE LOOKS IN PERSON... SPARKLE EFX, IS THE SH*T!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SUPER TIGHT!!!! Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 05:07 PM~20522145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 11:48 PM~20528004
> *Hello Mark :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Awww I am so happy for you guys! Im really glad you had a cool time together again! Love you! Wish you only good days sweethearts! :happysad:
> SUPER TIGHT!!!! Looks beautiful!!!
> *


Thanks V... :h5: Well durring the next earthquake you could ride down to the ocean and surf the tsunami on your long board all the way over here... :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 06:56 AM~20528055
> *Thanks V... :h5: Well durring the next earthquake you could ride down to the ocean and surf the tsunami on your long board all the way over here... :cheesy:
> *




:h5: those two smilies are so cute :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hahaha yeah that would safer then on the rough road :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and I would have you guys as my trip destination yaaaaaayyyyy it couldn't be more perfect :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Have a wonderful day Mark! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 11 2011, 01:33 PM~20530869-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 01:34 PM~20530878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THE NEW ADDITIONS... PRETTY BAD ASS. COLORS MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 05:01 PM~20531447
> *LOVE THE NEW ADDITIONS... PRETTY BAD ASS. COLORS MARK... :biggrin:
> *


ur a lil late :uh: 




























oh and hi :wave: :wave:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Mark "The Eagle has Landed" And its SHINEY.. Thanks AGAIN for a good deal and fast shipping.. 


I'll be back Fri. for ANOTHER ORDER.. :h5:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 04:33 PM~20530869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF....! :0 :wow: :run: :boink:


----------



## chickenfriedsteak

Mark.....I got my Apricot in today.....the pics dont do it justice!!!! I wanna put it in a bowl, pour some milk over it, and eat that shit!!!!! Beautiful flake!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 11 2011, 04:05 PM~20531921
> *Mark "The Eagle has Landed"  And its SHINEY..  Thanks AGAIN for a good deal and fast shipping..
> I'll be back Fri. for ANOTHER ORDER..  :h5:
> *


Cool, Cool! Spred the word... I have 16 left.. then thats it.. get them while there hot. 

Extra! Extra.... Ball Milled Billet Rear View Mirrors... Wont Last...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by chickenfriedsteak_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20532415
> *Mark.....I got my Apricot in today.....the pics dont do it justice!!!! I wanna put it in a bowl, pour some milk over it, and eat that shit!!!!! Beautiful flake!!!!!
> *


Thanks James.... I'm glad you love it... These are some bad ass colors


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 08:10 PM~20532711
> *Thanks James.... I'm glad you love it... These are some bad ass colors
> *


X2


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by chickenfriedsteak_@May 12 2011, 12:28 AM~20532415
> *Mark.....I got my Apricot in today.....the pics dont do it justice!!!! I wanna put it in a bowl, pour some milk over it, and eat that shit!!!!! Beautiful flake!!!!!
> *



Oh yes please totally agreed! Mark has very yummy stuff :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :drama:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!

Hope you had a good day! :happysad: 

I love your high quality pics! Of course yes...luxury goods deserve only special attention. Much respect Mark!! Wish you only serious and cool customers my friend!! Good luck with sale!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Much love and have a good night! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 12 2011, 01:23 AM~20535747
> *Hello Mark!!
> 
> Hope you had a good day! :happysad:
> 
> I love your high quality pics! Of course yes...luxury goods deserve only special attention. Much respect Mark!! Wish you only serious and cool customers my friend!! Good luck with sale!!:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Much love and have a good night! :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Hi!:wave: Off to a good start.. Thanks, I was messing around with PC Paint.. not much of a photoshop user.. :happysad: Hope your off to a good evening.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 12 2011, 02:47 AM~20535685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

i like his old school shit


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## BIG MARC

*THANKS AGAIN FOR A GREAT PRODUCT,CAR TURNED OUT BETTER THAN I IMAGINED.*


TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 13 2011, 09:21 PM~20548615
> *THANKS AGAIN FOR A GREAT PRODUCT,CAR TURNED OUT BETTER THAN I IMAGINED.
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+May 13 2011, 07:21 PM~20548615-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS AGAIN FOR A GREAT PRODUCT,CAR TURNED OUT BETTER THAN I IMAGINED.</span>*
> TTT
> 
> <img src=\'http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2457/dsc7958web.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :naughty: Love it..! :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 13 2011, 10:24 PM~20549752
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hi Mark!** :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 13 2011, 11:48 PM~20549906
> *:naughty:  Love it..! :h5:
> :boink:  :boink:
> *


  :run:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 11:52 AM~20551847
> *  :run:
> *


Hey there... whats good today?


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, *New Movement Md*
:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 12:56 PM~20551867
> *Hey there... whats good today?
> *


The Weather is Beautiful Today like Mid 60's n Sunny!!! I'm going to go to a movie Fast Five :cheesy: and go Buy my Mom a Pretty Plant :biggrin: How bout you?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 12:04 PM~20551900
> *The Weather is Beautiful Today like Mid 60's n Sunny!!! I'm going to go to a movie Fast Five  :cheesy: and go Buy my Mom a Pretty Plant  :biggrin: How bout you?
> *


Taking the 64 down to the metal.. 7" disc style.. :biggrin: it's about to be at DreamWorks. :chuck: :run: :drama: :werd:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 01:46 PM~20552113
> *Taking the 64 down to the metal.. 7" disc style.. :biggrin: it's about to be at DreamWorks.  :chuck:  :run:  :drama:  :werd:
> *


Omg! :run: :run: :run: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: I Can't Wait to See the Progress Pics!!!! Please Don't Keep them Under Wraps til the Car is Done Please Please Please lol!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 02:46 PM~20552113
> *Taking the 64 down to the metal.. 7" disc style.. :biggrin: it's about to be at DreamWorks.  :chuck:  :run:  :drama:  :werd:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: 


> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 03:50 PM~20552300
> *Omg!  :run:  :h5:  I Can't Wait to See the Progress Pics!!!! Please Don't Keep them Under Wraps til the Car is Done Please Please Please lol!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 02:55 PM~20552318
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> 
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


You're Just Jealous!!!!! :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 01:50 PM~20552300
> *Omg!  :run:  :run:  :run:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: I Can't Wait to See the Progress Pics!!!! Please Don't Keep them Under Wraps til the Car is Done Please Please Please lol!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Under Wraps for sure! Except for a chosen few... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 14 2011, 03:56 PM~20552327-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're Just Jealous!!!!! :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 04:10 PM~20552385
> *Under Wraps for sure! Except for a chosen few...  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 02:12 PM~20552396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!

Wish you wonderful weekend!

Im ready to make a crazy video with your package just a lil european promotion :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 14 2011, 02:48 PM~20552571
> *Hello Mark!
> 
> Wish you wonderful weekend!
> 
> Im ready to make a crazy video with your package just a lil european promotion :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds great.. Don't go to crazy, CRAZY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 09:50 PM~20552582
> *Sounds great.. Don't go to crazy, CRAZY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Me? :biggrin: Never :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 12:46 PM~20552113
> *Taking the 64 down to the metal.. 7" disc style.. :biggrin: it's about to be at DreamWorks.  :chuck:  :run:  :drama:  :werd:
> *


YOU KNOW THAT'S RIGHT... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT THAT WAY I CAN KICK IT WITH MS. ANGEL AT THE SHOP... :biggrin: OH MY BAD, AND YOU TOO MARK... DID I MENTION MY BAD??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 13 2011, 07:21 PM~20548615
> *THANKS AGAIN FOR A GREAT PRODUCT,CAR TURNED OUT BETTER THAN I IMAGINED.
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GREAT... :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thanks for the flakes mark the frame turned out nice.. when i get to the body i will be placing another order bro


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 03:12 PM~20552396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

=TONY MONTANA,May 14 2011, 06:47 PM~20553432]thanks for the flakes mark the frame turned out nice.. when i get to the body i will be placing another order bro









































*Cool,Cool! The color combo looks sick.. Lovin it son! *


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

SNEEK PEEK...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20554239
> *SNEEK PEEK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW bare metal :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 10:01 PM~20554239
> *SNEEK PEEK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20554286-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW bare metal  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 09:25 PM~20554409
> *:cheesy:
> *


Watch... you'll see before and after pics...of the same spot... :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 























http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:27 PM~20554422
> *Watch... you'll see before and after pics...of the same spot... :cheesy:
> *


i caint wait! :wow: 































hey you need flake let me know  i think daddyroth gots a sale :biggrin: 



































its a clearance sale since you putting them nukkas outta bidness :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:34 PM~20554473
> *i caint wait!  :wow:
> hey you need flake let me know    i think daddyroth gots a sale  :biggrin:
> its a clearance sale since you putting them nukkas outta bidness  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:35 PM~20554482
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: you was about to cuss me out huh bish :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20554488
> *:h5: you was about to cuss me out huh bish  :biggrin:
> *


no! :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:41 PM~20554525
> *no!  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: HOLD ON LET ME WASH UP :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20554488-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: you was about to cuss me out huh bish  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 09:41 PM~20554525
> *no!  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:49 PM~20554583
> *:wow:  HOLD ON LET ME WASH UP  :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUS A FOO COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:08 AM~20554716
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUS A FOO COMPA...
> *


 :biggrin: da fucked up part is the way im on here on da computer is da way i really am all da time :happysad: the most common response i get response i get from guys at work when i tell them im having a baby is always da same "WAIT BUT I THOUGHT YOU GAY" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:11 PM~20554735
> *:biggrin:  da fucked up part is the way im on here on da computer is da way i really am all da time  :happysad:  the most common response i get response i get from guys at work when i tell them im having a baby is always da same "WAIT BUT I THOUGHT YOU GAY" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHA YOU ARE TO DAMN MUCH FOO... I HAD UNCLES LIKE YOU STR8 AS A WHISTLE, BUT BOY DID THEY LOVE TO PLAY GAY TO MAKE EVERYONE LAUGH... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:14 AM~20554749
> *HAHAHA YOU ARE TO DAMN MUCH FOO... I HAD UNCLES LIKE YOU STR8 AS A WHISTLE, BUT BOY DID THEY LOVE TO PLAY GAY TO MAKE EVERYONE LAUGH... :biggrin:
> *


that shit is funny as fuck. til a reall *** shows up then im all like um i gotta go :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:19 PM~20554780
> *that shit is funny as fuck. til a reall *** shows up then im all like um i gotta go  :uh:
> *


:h5: !!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:21 AM~20554796
> *:h5: !!!!
> *


shit they might take that shit serious :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:19 PM~20554780
> *that shit is funny as fuck. til a reall *** shows up then im all like um i gotta go  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:49 PM~20554583
> *:wow:  HOLD ON LET ME WASH UP  :wow:
> *


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:25 AM~20554819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey well you complained last time said it was too salty :uh: plus i dont want people thinking yous a dirty cocksucker like bigshod :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:25 PM~20554819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE JEFF DUNHAM!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 12:29 AM~20554846
> *I LOVE JEFF DUNHAM!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


so :uh: nobody asked you :uh: again dont you have some kinda chores to do at home :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:28 PM~20554837
> *hey well you complained last time said it was too salty  :uh:  plus i dont want people thinking yous a dirty cocksucker like bigshod :thumbsup:
> *


:fuq::fuq:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:30 PM~20554860
> *so  :uh:  nobody asked you  :uh:  again dont you have some kinda chores to do at home  :uh:
> *


Actually Yeah I do to :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: you!!!! :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:31 AM~20554871
> *:fuq: :fuq:
> *


fixed :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 12:32 AM~20554877
> *Actually Yeah I do to  :boink:  :fool2:  :boink:  :fool2:  :boink:  :fool2:  :boink:  :fool2:  you!!!! :angry:
> *


orly :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:34 PM~20554889
> *orly  :wow:
> *


  Sorry Old Men Don't do it for me!!! :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :barf:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 10:36 PM~20554902
> * Sorry Old Men Don't do it for me!!! :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :barf:
> *


old men... WTF!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:39 AM~20554916
> *old men... WTF!
> *


wahahahaha da shoe fit huh you old bastard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche compa you would be good at starting rumors foo... love your fixxed and editing you be doing so dam creative.... :h5: oh before i forget :fuq:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:41 PM~20554925
> *wahahahaha da shoe fit huh you old bastard  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 10:27 PM~20554831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GREAT ONE MARK YOU HAVE ME LMFAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:41 AM~20554926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche compa you would be good at starting rumors foo... love your fixxed and editing you be doing so dam creative.... :h5: oh before i forget  tell bratt :fuq: cause im not old
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:43 AM~20554934
> *
> *


wtf did i do!! shes da one who said we some old men


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:44 PM~20554942
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AM NOT ASHAMED OF BEING OLD FOO...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:27 PM~20554831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lmao Spock has the Lotion!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:46 PM~20554951
> *wtf did i do!! shes da one who said we some old men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your right but >>>>>>>>


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:46 PM~20554951
> *wtf did i do!! shes da one who said we some old men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Quoted you so you're the Old Man!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 10:49 PM~20554961
> *Lmao Spock has the Lotion!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I LIKE THE ASS WHISTLING ONE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Yeah I found spock & shod's videos on youtube...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 15 2011, 12:47 AM~20554956-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I AM NOT ASHAMED OF BEING OLD FOO...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that makes 2 of us :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 12:49 AM~20554961
> *Lmao Spock has the Lotion!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yeah cause u dont like it dry :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:49 AM~20554962
> *Your right but >>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 10:53 PM~20554974
> *Yeah I found spock & shod's videos on youtube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:53 PM~20554978
> *that makes 2 of us  :biggrin:
> well yeah cause u dont like it dry  :wow:
> 
> :happysad:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected] 























http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!! Enjoy your Sunday my friend!     :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 15 2011, 06:06 AM~20555033-->
> 
> 
> 
> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 15 2011, 05:46 AM~20554951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT!!!


----------



## elspock84

> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## pi4short

thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 01:18 PM~20563106
> *thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: how did u spray that .40??


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 11:21 AM~20563128
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  how did u spray that .40??
> *


that shits not sprayable.... I drilled some holes in the jar and used it like a salt shaker... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 01:30 PM~20563196
> *that shits not sprayable.... I drilled some holes in the jar and used it like a salt shaker...  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was thinking but im so stupid ill forget to tighten the cap :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

how's it going Mark? Any pics of fire red or regal red on anything? im having trouble deciding on wich one to order.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 01:30 PM~20563896
> *thats what i was thinking but im so stupid ill forget to tighten the cap  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 04:18 PM~20564191
> *:roflmao:
> *


  its not nice to laugh at other people


----------



## 1FIRME92

nice deal again


----------



## JustCruisin

Thanks again!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 16 2011, 01:30 PM~20563896-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i was thinking but im so stupid ill forget to tighten the cap  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 01:41 PM~20563962
> *how's it going Mark? Any pics of fire red or regal red on anything? im having trouble deciding on wich one to order.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? maybe spock can see what up there. Fire red is red red and the regal to me has a wine like tone to it.
> <!--QuoteBegin-1FIRME92_@May 16 2011, 02:31 PM~20564273
> *nice deal again
> *


:thumbsup: 

=JustCruisin,May 16 2011, 02:34 PM~20564296]
Thanks again!









Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 05:32 PM~20564654
> *Stop lying...
> ??  maybe spock can see what up there. Fire red is red red and the regal to me has a wine like tone to it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> =JustCruisin,May 16 2011, 02:34 PM~20564296]
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!  :biggrin:
> *


yes da fire is alot brighter. need to spray some panles but ive been slacking :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by pi4short+May 16 2011, 11:18 AM~20563106-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustCruisin_@May 16 2011, 02:34 PM~20564296
> *Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT WORK GUYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 16 2011, 08:14 PM~20567139
> *GREAT WORK GUYS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short,May 16 2011, 11:18 AM~20563106]
thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is


















Mad props to the PI for putting it down with the crazy mix of showstopper chrome... :biggrin: 


Lovin it son! 





Now where the hell is shod... cuzz been missing in action... I know, he's going to suprise us with some craziness on his truck huh... :yes: :shhh:


----------



## rick383

good sealer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 16 2011, 10:07 PM~20568209
> *good sealer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Rick! Question... I need some sheet metal for my 64.. driver side quarter from the door latch to the skirt area.. what ya got?


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 06:18 PM~20563106
> *thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looks beautiful!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 09:20 PM~20567851
> *pi4short,May 16 2011, 11:18 AM~20563106]
> thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad props to the PI for putting it down with the crazy mix of showstopper chrome... :biggrin:
> Lovin it son!
> Now where the hell is shod... cuzz been missing in action...  I know, he's going to suprise us with some craziness on his truck huh... :yes:  :shhh:
> *


I dont know.. i've looked in all his usual places like hometown buffet , yum yum donuts and nothing... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 11:31 PM~20568646
> *:0  :0  :0  looks beautiful!
> *


thank you... :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 17 2011, 06:57 AM~20568715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



simply WOW :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 11:57 PM~20568715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh SnaP! Thats dope.... Makes me want some Jumbo... Humm.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 12:18 PM~20563106
> *thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!Great choice of colors


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 17 2011, 12:16 AM~20568774-->
> 
> 
> 
> simply WOW :0  :0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 12:18 AM~20568780
> *Oh SnaP! Thats dope.... Makes me want some Jumbo... Humm.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@May 17 2011, 05:19 AM~20569158
> *Looks good!Great choice of colors
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 02:18 AM~20568780
> *Oh SnaP! Thats dope.... Makes me want some Jumbo... Humm.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 08:52 AM~20570007
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 

How did you guess, I'm ready for one of those but no onions please... unless grilled and wrapped with bacon....  :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 10:54 AM~20570026
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> How did you guess, I'm ready for one of those but no onions please... unless grilled and wrapped with bacon....    :cheesy:
> *


fuck that shit  

only way to have a hot dog chicago style nukka!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 11:18 AM~20570159
> *fuck that shit
> 
> only way to have a hot dog chicago style nukka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's the peppers?

Had a hot dog wrapped in bacon, deep fried, and covered in chili and cheese with a serrano pepper sliced in two with the open end pressed into the chili. HOT!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 17 2011, 11:41 AM~20570289
> *where's the peppers?
> 
> Had a hot dog wrapped in bacon, deep fried, and covered in chili and cheese with a serrano pepper sliced in two with the open end pressed into the chili. HOT!
> *


:wow: your ass finna burn later :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 17 2011, 01:47 PM~20571009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


y you and shod da only ones missing lately  :scrutinize: :squint: :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 12:02 PM~20571088
> *y you and shod da only ones missing lately    :scrutinize:  :squint:  :angry:
> *


Them two nukkas must have been busy. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 02:19 PM~20571188
> *Them two nukkas must have been busy.  :uh:
> *


doing what :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

new videos :biggrin: 

laser purple over black 







hawaiian punch blend


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 12:22 PM~20571199
> *doing what  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I couldn't tell you, I stay away from those encounters... :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 10:32 PM~20568333
> *Thanks Rick! Question... I need some sheet metal for my 64.. driver side quarter from the door latch to the skirt area.. what ya got?
> *


Got a 4 door parts car


----------



## elspock84




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+May 16 2011, 02:41 PM~20563962-->
> 
> 
> 
> how's it going Mark? Any pics of fire red or regal red on anything? im having trouble deciding on wich one to order.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 04:32 PM~20564654
> *
> ??  maybe spock can see what up there. Fire red is red red and the regal to me has a wine like tone to it.
> 
> *


okay. i want something to match my burgandy interior... so any thoughts and choices are appreciated.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 18 2011, 01:31 PM~20578643
> *okay. i want something to match my burgandy interior... so any thoughts and choices are appreciated.
> *


what color base are you spraying the flake over??


----------



## elspock84




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 17 2011, 12:19 PM~20571188-->
> 
> 
> 
> Them two nukkas must have been busy.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 12:22 PM~20571199
> *doing what  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 06:34 PM~20573532
> *I couldn't tell you, I stay away from those encounters... :uh:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 18 2011, 06:15 PM~20580450
> *:machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20582522
> *wtf  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 18 2011, 11:00 PM~20582536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: sup nukka!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wow: :wow: I WILL POST PICS TOMORROW... :0 :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 09:02 PM~20582554
> *:biggrin:  sup nukka!!!
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 18 2011, 09:08 PM~20582631
> *:wow:  :wow: I WILL POST PICS TOMORROW... :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 18 2011, 09:26 PM~20582826
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: ONE FOR YOU AND ONE FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20582522
> *wtf  :wow:
> *


*** :fuq:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 19 2011, 02:23 AM~20583736
> ****  :fuq:
> *


hi buddy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 19 2011, 07:32 AM~20584143
> *ttt
> *


sup :squint: :squint:


----------



## KAKALAK

tops for yah bro!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 07:34 AM~20584577
> *hi buddy  :biggrin:
> *


  :machinegun:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 19 2011, 11:37 AM~20585319
> *  :machinegun:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 18 2011, 09:27 PM~20582836-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave: ONE FOR YOU AND ONE FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angel said WazzzzzuP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 12:23 AM~20583736
> ****  :fuq:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Split!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:32 AM~20584143
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the truck foo... Mr MIA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:34 AM~20584577
> *hi buddy  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 09:04 AM~20585073
> *tops for yah bro!!!!
> *


Sup KAK hows the Lac? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Thanks for the flake Mark good looking out :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

Hi Mark!!!! Just a small Thursday bump!!! I come back later... have a wonderful day!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+May 19 2011, 02:58 PM~20587312-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the flake Mark good looking out :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20587600
> *Hi Mark!!!! Just a small Thursday bump!!! I come back later... have a wonderful day!!
> *


Hi there....! Thanks for stopping by... The day has been great, Nice weather and all... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:cheesy:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 06:59 PM~20564856
> *yes da fire is alot brighter. need to spray some panles but ive been slacking  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


over like a silver base.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 19 2011, 10:16 PM~20589685
> *:yes:
> over like a silver base.
> *


over silver it will look kinda dirty :uh: im gonna do it over some red and black :wow:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Over red, interested in how it would look since thats what I wanted for my 65


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 19 2011, 10:59 PM~20590068
> *Over red, interested in how it would look since thats what I wanted for my 65
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 20 2011, 01:11 AM~20588610-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: :biggrin:
> 
> Hi there....! Thanks for stopping by... The day has been great, Nice weather and all... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww that's perfect! Im glad you had a nice day Mark!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 17 2011, 08:01 PM~20571403
> *new videos  :biggrin:
> 
> laser purple over black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawaiian punch blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 20 2011, 12:09 AM~20590700
> *Awww that's perfect! Im glad you had a nice day Mark!! :happysad:
> WOW :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 05:54 AM~20590994
> *thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


You're welcome! I love your videos.. Mark sent me beautiful flake selection.. your videos really motivate me to apply them on some of my paintings soon....

Great job again!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 20 2011, 12:58 AM~20591018
> *You're welcome! I love your videos.. Mark sent me beautiful flake selection.. your videos really motivate me to apply them on some of my paintings soon....
> 
> Great job again!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: when im ready for a painting im gonna want you to use some of da flake :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 11:05 PM~20591051
> *:wow: when im ready for a painting im gonna want you to use some of da flake  :wow:
> *


And she has a collection as big as yours... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 20 2011, 06:05 AM~20591051-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: when im ready for a painting im gonna want you to use some of da flake  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have you on my list already    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 06:08 AM~20591065
> *And she has a collection as big as yours... :biggrin:
> *



 :shhh: :biggrin: nooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 11:21 PM~20591120
> *I have you on my list already       :cheesy:
> :shhh:  :biggrin: nooooooo :biggrin:
> *


Ok so I lied.... lol ! :biggrin: But seriously, a pair of big JJ boobs for spock will do.. :yes: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 06:24 AM~20591133
> *Ok so I lied.... lol !  :biggrin:    But seriously, a pair of big JJ boobs for spock will do..  :yes:  :yes:
> *



He told me he doesn't want any boobies.. he would like to have some serious painting :biggrin: :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: no naked chicks..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 11:50 PM~20591250
> *He told me he doesn't want any boobies.. he would like to have some serious painting :biggrin:  :0  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  no naked chicks..
> *


Really, now you know that don't sound like spock... I know... The Gay is getting to him.. lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 20 2011, 01:21 AM~20591120-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have you on my list already
> :shhh:  :biggrin: nooooooo :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DE[email protected] 20 2011, 01:24 AM~20591133
> *Ok so I lied.... lol !  :biggrin:    But seriously, a pair of big JJ boobs for spock will do..  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit only you have a bigger collection of flake than mine :wow: jj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 01:50 AM~20591250
> *He told me he doesn't want any boobies.. he would like to have some serious painting :biggrin:  :0  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  no naked chicks..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no cause I wanna display it for everyone to see.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 01:51 AM~20591257
> *Really, now you know that don't sound like spock... I know... The Gay is getting to him.. lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm not gay I only play one on layitlows :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 07:05 AM~20591322
> *:thumbsup:
> no cause I wanna display it for everyone to see.
> I'm not gay I only play one on layitlows :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I know you've told me already.. :biggrin: :biggrin: I will make the small one with plastic wrapping on only hahahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

We all know you are not a GAY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84

Sup Mija.......


















































JK.... 


sup foo! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 07:14 AM~20591359
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> 
> Sup Mija.......
> JK....
> sup foo!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: aww :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DETONATER

=SA ROLLERZ,May 20 2011, 05:51 AM~20591858]



















Sup John, Looking good letting that Sparkle show its Efx like Bling Bling..... :biggrin: 

Hope to see the Vette soon... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+May 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20578643-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay. i want something to match my burgandy interior... so any thoughts and choices are appreciated.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 01:16 PM~20578899
> *what color base are you spraying the flake over??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PROBABLY A DARK RED? WHAT WOULD YOU RECOMMEND? IM KINDA LIKING THE HAWAIIAN PUNCH BLEND RIGHT HERE..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 17 2011, 02:01 PM~20571403
> *new videos  :biggrin:
> hawaiian punch blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 20 2011, 04:03 PM~20594315
> *PROBABLY A DARK RED? WHAT WOULD YOU RECOMMEND? IM KINDA LIKING THE HAWAIIAN PUNCH BLEND RIGHT HERE..
> *


the hawaiian punch i sprayed over a black base. da main color in da blend is fire red.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0 :0 
























































HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 20 2011, 04:25 PM~20594435
> *THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohh chet!!! :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 09:53 AM~20593066
> *=SA ROLLERZ,May 20 2011, 05:51 AM~20591858]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup John, Looking good letting that Sparkle show its Efx like Bling Bling..... :biggrin:
> 
> Hope to see the Vette soon...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aug 14th it is getting quailified for vegas :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 20 2011, 06:27 PM~20595864
> *aug 14th it is getting quailified for vegas :0
> *


That's what I'm talking about...! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short+May 16 2011, 12:18 PM~20563106-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 12:30 PM~20563196
> *that shits not sprayable.... I drilled some holes in the jar and used it like a salt shaker...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 02:30 PM~20563896
> *thats what i was thinking but im so stupid ill forget to tighten the cap  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustCruisin_@May 16 2011, 03:34 PM~20564296
> *Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  




Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 09:32 PM~20597022
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


HEY! what ever happened to those "you know whats'is" 6 months ago. Hmm! 

Thought I was gonna be printing somethin..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:50 PM~20597122
> *HEY! what ever happened to those "you know whats'is"  6 months ago. Hmm!
> 
> Thought I was gonna be printing somethin..
> *


DA THONGS :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 09:53 PM~20597138
> *DA THONGS  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 10:50 PM~20597122
> *HEY! what ever happened to those "you know whats'is"  6 months ago. Hmm!
> 
> Thought I was gonna be printing somethin..
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 12:01 AM~20597173
> *PM Sent!
> *


send me some pics when u get them :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:02 PM~20597179
> *send me some pics when u get them  :wow:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 12:03 AM~20597188
> *
> *


just make sure you umm trim cause i dont like hair on my food :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:05 PM~20597198
> *just make sure you umm trim cause i dont like hair on my food  :wow:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20597207
> *:inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:09 PM~20597218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Damn girl, no need to go gangster on me.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:13 PM~20597245
> *Damn girl, no need to go gangster on me.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Uh What do you mean Gangster? :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 10:16 PM~20597265
> *:uh: Uh What do you mean Gangster? :happysad:
> *


  why don't you do such and such first.. :wow: it's cool I still gots da Love for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:19 PM~20597286
> * why don't you do such and such first.. :wow: it's cool I still gots da Love for ya...  :biggrin:
> *


Well I'll Send em I Still want em done I just Feel Uncomfortable unless you did that 1st lol! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 10:23 PM~20597305
> *Well I'll Send em I Still want em done I just Feel Uncomfortable unless you did that 1st lol! :happysad:
> *


I know you have new ones so there won't be a problem... Lol


SparkleEfx has to have Models right!



Oh and tell me why I had to send you the nudes first? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 21 2011, 12:23 AM~20597305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll Send em I Still want em done I just Feel Uncomfortable unless you did that 1st lol! :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:26 AM~20597333
> *I know you have new ones so there won't be a problem... Lol
> SparkleEfx has to have Models  right!
> *


she wanna send you some stained period panties :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:31 PM~20597356
> *she wanna send you some stained period panties  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:34 AM~20597373
> *:nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:26 PM~20597333
> *I know you have new ones so there won't be a problem... Lol
> SparkleEfx has to have Models  right!
> Oh and tell me why I had to send you the nudes first?  :happysad:
> *


Nudes What? I Never said Nothing bout No Nudes!!! :nono:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:31 PM~20597356
> *she wanna send you some stained period panties  :uh:
> *


Umm No Only you would Send him your Man Hammocks with Tread Marks in them!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 12:45 AM~20597419
> *Umm No Only you would Send him your Man Hammocks with Tread Marks in them!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah gotta make sure he dont mix them up :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 20 2011, 10:43 PM~20597415-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nudes What? I Never said Nothing bout No Nudes!!! :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:45 PM~20597419
> *Umm No Only you would Send him your Man Hammocks with Tread Marks in them!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and I would be standing at the mail box with my return to sender stamp...!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:46 PM~20597422
> *yeah gotta make sure he dont mix them up  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 20 2011, 11:46 PM~20597422-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah gotta make sure he dont mix them up  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:49 PM~20597432
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Yeah and I would be standing at the mail box with my return to sender stamp...!
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:49 AM~20597432
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Yeah and I would be standing at the mail box with my return to sender stamp...!
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

So whats up Bratt, you've worn your flake shirt to work yet?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:54 AM~20597469
> *So whats up Bratt, you've worn your flake shirt to work yet?
> *


you should ask her if shes used any flake yet :uh: 










































yeah im a dick :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:55 PM~20597477
> *you should ask her if shes used any flake yet  :uh:
> yeah im a dick  :biggrin:
> *


Ya know, Veronika has..... Ooooooo Burn...... What you waiting for brattttttt!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 20 2011, 11:54 PM~20597469-->
> 
> 
> 
> So whats up Bratt, you've worn your flake shirt to work yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm It's a little Tight to be Wearing to work, but for Car Shows It's Perfect thou lol and Compound Splatter Does Not Come out in the Wash!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:55 PM~20597477
> *you should ask her if shes used any flake yet  :uh:
> yeah im a dick  :biggrin:
> *


Shut Up Spock!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:00 PM~20597501
> *Umm It's a little Tight to be Wearing to work, but for Car Shows It's Perfect thou lol and Compound Splatter Does Not Come out in the Wash!
> Shut Up Spock!!!
> *


Ok cool, I can respect that.. you take care of it... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 01:00 AM~20597501
> *Umm It's a little Tight to be Wearing to work, but for Car Shows It's Perfect thou lol and Compound Splatter Does Not Come out in the Wash!
> Shut Up Spock!!!
> *


lil tight? :wow: your preggers! :wow: its not mines!!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 12:01 AM~20597510
> *lil tight?  :wow:  your preggers!  :wow:  its not mines!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Umm No Ass!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 20 2011, 11:01 PM~20597510-->
> 
> 
> 
> lil tight?  :wow:  your preggers!  :wow:  its not mines!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:02 PM~20597511
> *Umm No Ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 01:02 AM~20597511
> *Umm No Ass!
> *


im not asking you for ass :uh: im asking if ur preggers! :twak: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 11:03 PM~20597520
> *im not asking you for ass  :uh:  im asking if ur preggers!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Hey she's got a badunkadunk... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2011, 12:03 AM~20597520
> *im not asking you for ass  :uh:  im asking if ur preggers!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I'm Not Preggers!!! Ass!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:05 AM~20597527
> *Hey she's got a badunkadunk... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:08 PM~20597535
> *
> *


What are you denying that.... Be proud of that ish... for sure... :biggrin: There are women starving for something other than skin and bones... :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:09 AM~20597543
> *What are you denying that.... Be proud of that ish... for sure... :biggrin: There are women starving for something other than skin and bones... :yes:
> *


I Got Big Curves Not a Budonkadonk lol! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:11 PM~20597549
> *I Got Big Curves Not a Budonkadonk lol! :happysad:
> *


Really....... I didn't say a horse ass...lol Curves are good though... them curves will get bigger with that zumba....  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

where the fuck did 2spock go? :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:15 AM~20597562
> *Really....... I didn't say a horse ass...lol Curves are good though... them curves will get bigger with that zumba....    :biggrin:
> *


Lol Well I Have A Reg Sized Ass ok. But I Don't Want my Curves to get Bigger I Want them to get Trimmer Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:17 AM~20597567
> *where the fuck did 2spock go?  :dunno:
> *


To Ask his Preacher why he was Never Touched?  :dunno:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:20 PM~20597593
> *Lol Well I Have A Reg Sized Ass ok. But I Don't Want my Curves to get Bigger I Want them to get Trimmer Lol! :happysad:
> *


Pics or that fucker is large as hell.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 








































I'm just kidding.... Do your thing... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:23 AM~20597603
> *Pics or that fucker is large as hell....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm just kidding.... Do your thing...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: Lol!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 11:24 PM~20597610
> *:tongue: Lol!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:17 PM~20597567
> *where the fuck did 2spock go?  :dunno:
> *


Calling out 2spock, where are you! 


























Wait! 


























maybe he got shot....


































1spock where are you...!


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

Here comes my first time with flake. Mark sent me beautiful flake collection so I had a chance try them on my paintings. 
Mark Thanks a lot again! Love your gorgeous stuff!!!!! You will not see any of my paintings without you flake on it anymore :biggrin: :biggrin: 
More of them are coming real soon  

Thank you very much again!










It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot..


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,May 21 2011, 12:39 AM~20597799]
Here comes my first time with flake. Mark sent me beautiful flake collection so I had a chance try them on my paintings. 
Mark Thanks a lot again! Love your gorgeous stuff!!!!! You will not see any of my paintings without you flake on it anymore :biggrin: :biggrin: 
More of them are coming real soon  

Thank you very much again!










It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot.. 



















Only the best deserves the best...! Thank You V...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 12:46 AM~20597817
> *VeronikA,May 21 2011, 12:39 AM~20597799]
> Here comes my first time with flake. Mark sent me beautiful flake collection so I had a chance try them on my paintings.
> Mark Thanks a lot again! Love your gorgeous stuff!!!!! You will not see any of my paintings without you flake on it anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> More of them are coming real soon
> 
> Thank you very much again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the best deserves the best...! Thank You V...
> *




out of all those that lazer yellow is still the one to beat :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 07:46 AM~20597817
> *VeronikA,May 21 2011, 12:39 AM~20597799]
> Here comes my first time with flake. Mark sent me beautiful flake collection so I had a chance try them on my paintings.
> Mark Thanks a lot again! Love your gorgeous stuff!!!!! You will not see any of my paintings without you flake on it anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> More of them are coming real soon
> 
> Thank you very much again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the best deserves the best...! Thank You V...
> *



Thanks to you Mark.. you will meet her in person very very soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 01:29 AM~20597628
> *Calling out 2spock, where are you!
> Wait!
> maybe he got shot....
> 1spock where are you...!
> *


No sorry my lady took away my ipod and labtop and made me go to bed since I had to be up early


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 01:39 AM~20597799
> *Here comes my first time with flake. Mark sent me beautiful flake collection so I had a chance try them on my paintings.
> Mark Thanks a lot again! Love your gorgeous stuff!!!!! You will not see any of my paintings without you flake on it anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> More of them are coming real soon
> 
> Thank you very much again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yayyy! All Flake All the Time Baby!  "I'm So Excited and I Just Can't Hide It!!!!" :run: :h5: :cheesy: :thumbsup: 




Hi Mark! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 08:39 PM~20599906
> *Yayyy! All Flake All the Time Baby!   "I'm So Excited and I Just Can't Hide It!!!!" :run:  :h5:  :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> Hi Mark! :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA I love that song :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Gorgeous!! :happysad: :biggrin: 



:h5: :h5: clap with you Mark!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 22 2011, 12:56 AM~20602606
> *HAHAHA I love that song :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks Gorgeous!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> :h5:  :h5: clap with you Mark!
> *


  :thumbsup: 




Good Morning Mark! How many FB Friends you up to now? 1000?  :happysad:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 08:29 AM~20603420
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good Morning Mark! How many FB Friends you up to now? 1000?  :happysad:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I think like 56 accepted so far but the page says 156 and counting... who knows. its a grip... Thanks!


----------



## clutch1

Hey Det, what color flake you you suggest to match HOK planet green??

I got a guy who want a charger painted lime green with flake, and I was thinking HOK planet green, a bunch of matching flake, then HOK candy limegold! 

Let me know and I'll go pester him. He loves the flake after seeing my car


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@May 22 2011, 11:45 AM~20604112
> *Hey Det, what color flake you you suggest to match HOK planet green??
> 
> I got a guy who want a charger painted lime green with flake, and I was thinking HOK planet green, a bunch of matching flake, then HOK candy limegold!
> 
> Let me know and I'll go pester him. He loves the flake after seeing my car
> *


Sup! I would say Ice Green, If you shoot Lime green it will make the lime gold dark. it might look like salt and pepper. The Lime Gold will darken the Ice Green instead. I think that combo will work out best. you gould even shoot light gold w/Ice green flake for some


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 22 2011, 01:53 PM~20604147
> *Sup! I would say Ice Green, If you shoot Lime green it will make the lime gold dark. it might look like salt and pepper. The Lime Gold will darken the Ice Green instead. I think that combo will work out best. you gould even shoot light gold w/Ice green flake for some
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 12:39 AM~20597799
> *Here comes my first time with flake. Mark sent me beautiful flake collection so I had a chance try them on my paintings.
> Mark Thanks a lot again! Love your gorgeous stuff!!!!! You will not see any of my paintings without you flake on it anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> More of them are coming real soon
> 
> Thank you very much again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOES TO SHOW YOU HOW FLAKES MAKE THE WORLD A BETTER AND BRIGHTER PLACE TO DWELL... LOL... LOVING IT MAMA, LUCKY ASS MARK... THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL PIECE YOU GOT COMING... HAPPY FOR YOU BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

=Dreamwork Customs,May 22 2011, 02:58 PM~20604823]
GOES TO SHOW YOU HOW FLAKES MAKE THE WORLD A BETTER AND BRIGHTER PLACE TO DWELL... LOL... LOVING IT MAMA, LUCKY ASS MARK... THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL PIECE YOU GOT COMING... HAPPY FOR YOU BRO...



Yes indeed... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

what it deeeew son :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20604823
> *GOES TO SHOW YOU HOW FLAKES MAKE THE WORLD A BETTER AND BRIGHTER PLACE TO DWELL... LOL... LOVING IT MAMA, LUCKY ASS MARK... THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL PIECE YOU GOT COMING... HAPPY FOR YOU BRO...
> *



My house is full of flake.. Marks flake follow me everywhere hahaha... no matter where I go flake is with me.. hahaha :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank you mama!! I always appreciate your support you know that! I love you! 

Mark maybe didn't realize that yet but he moved my lazy ass up to the top level.. I would never expect such an improvement thanks to flake..

Thank you Mark again! I'll be your faithful customer till I'll be able to do my painting :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

BEST FLAKE EVER :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you Mark!



















Will be done real soon


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 01:01 AM~20608045
> *My house is full of flake.. Marks flake follow me everywhere hahaha... no matter where I go flake is with me.. hahaha  :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank you mama!! I always appreciate your support you know that! I love you!
> 
> Mark maybe didn't realize that yet but he moved my lazy ass up to the top level.. I would never expect such an improvement thanks to flake..
> 
> Thank you Mark again! I'll be your faithful customer till I'll be able to do my painting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 22 2011, 11:01 PM~20608045
> *My house is full of flake.. Marks flake follow me everywhere hahaha... no matter where I go flake is with me.. hahaha  :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank you mama!! I always appreciate your support you know that! I love you!
> 
> Mark maybe didn't realize that yet but he moved my lazy ass up to the top level.. I would never expect such an improvement thanks to flake..
> 
> Thank you Mark again! I'll be your faithful customer till I'll be able to do my painting :biggrin:
> *


Idk, one who sleeps only a few hours is hardly lazy I think the flake has sparked your imagination, and now you are filled with ideas.. :biggrin: No need to worry I told you I will keep you spoiled with flake... :biggrin: Only a few friends have the juice...  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 01:09 AM~20608081
> *Idk, one who sleeps only a few hours is hardly lazy I think the flake has sparked your imagination, and now you are filled with ideas.. :biggrin:  No need to worry I told you I will keep you spoiled with flake... :biggrin: Only a few friends have the juice...   :biggrin:
> *


i like apple juice


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 11:14 PM~20608110
> *i like apple juice
> *


Man, that box of colors look like mixed berrys to me. What you talkin bout willis! APPLE JUICE...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 06:09 AM~20608081
> *Idk, one who sleeps only a few hours is hardly lazy I think the flake has sparked your imagination, and now you are filled with ideas.. :biggrin:  No need to worry I told you I will keep you spoiled with flake... :biggrin: Only a few friends have the juice...   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Awww :happysad: :h5: You definitely keep me busy right now! But in the best way Mark! You have a great ideas! I love them all! Thank you for them... V is creative like never ever before :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: I try to keep you spoiled with my paintings :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 22 2011, 11:09 PM~20608081
> *Idk, one who sleeps only a few hours is hardly lazy I think the flake has sparked your imagination, and now you are filled with ideas.. :biggrin:  No need to worry I told you I will keep you spoiled with flake... :biggrin: Only a few friends have the juice...   :biggrin:
> *



UMMM I WOULD LIKE SOME PINEAPPLE JUICE, FOR MY MALIBU??? :biggrin: BUT SERIOUSLY I LOVE HOW VERONIKA HAS TAKEN THE FLAKE AND RAN WITH IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 22 2011, 11:49 PM~20608300
> *UMMM I WOULD LIKE SOME PINEAPPLE JUICE, FOR MY MALIBU??? :biggrin: BUT SERIOUSLY I LOVE HOW VERONIKA HAS TAKEN THE FLAKE AND RAN WITH IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL...  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: Yep! she gets down! :drama: I have a feeling we're going to see great things from her... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 23 2011, 06:49 AM~20608300-->
> 
> 
> 
> UMMM I WOULD LIKE SOME PINEAPPLE JUICE, FOR MY MALIBU??? :biggrin: BUT SERIOUSLY I LOVE HOW VERONIKA HAS TAKEN THE FLAKE AND RAN WITH IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: Awww thank you mama! You how to touch my heart  thank you!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 07:02 AM~20608350
> *:h5: Yep! she gets down!  :drama: I have a feeling we're going to see great things from her... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: thanks to your beautiful flake! Awwww :biggrin: 



Love you both guys! :happysad:  :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 05:30 AM~20608859
> *:happysad: Awww thank you mama! You how to touch my heart   thank you!
> :yes: thanks to your beautiful flake! Awwww :biggrin:
> Love you both guys!  :happysad:    :cheesy:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 23 2011, 01:13 PM~20610183
> *:fool2:
> *


lol ...u a damn fool


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 23 2011, 05:13 PM~20610183
> *:fool2:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## VeronikA

Used Regal red flake. It almost done..


Thank you very much again Mark!!!


----------



## el peyotero

I LOVE Flake!!!!!!!TTT


----------



## DETACHED

hey any chance i could get you guys to donate/sponsor some flake for our toys for tots car show. were looking to raffle it off to raise additional funds for some additional toys for the kids.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+May 23 2011, 10:13 AM~20610183-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Tommy...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 11:14 AM~20610530
> *lol ...u a damn fool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:19 PM~20611917
> *:ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:24 PM~20611948
> *Used Regal red flake. It almost done..
> Thank you very much again Mark!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el peyotero_@May 23 2011, 04:16 PM~20612295
> *I LOVE Flake!!!!!!!TTT
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 03:24 PM~20611948
> *Used Regal red flake. It almost done..
> Thank you very much again Mark!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE IT!!! GIRL LOVE THE LETTERING... I HATE HAVING TO DO LETTERS... THAT FLAKE JUST SLAMMED IT OUT THE PARK... LOVE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 23 2011, 11:14 AM~20610530-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...u a damn fool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol whats up my brother from another mother
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 08:37 PM~20614428
> *Sup Tommy...
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> X2  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: checking out your topic bro. hope all is well. 


:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 24 2011, 06:33 AM~20616735
> *lol whats up my brother from another mother
> *


not much homie just window shopping for some flake.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+May 24 2011, 03:33 AM~20616735-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol whats up my brother from another mother
> :wave: checking out your topic bro. hope all is well.
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All is good, hope your doing well with your back...I'm sure your doing the best you can. Good to hear from you...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@May 24 2011, 06:11 AM~20617065
> *not much homie just window shopping for some flake.
> *


Sup fellow New Yorker!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 24 2011, 06:27 AM~20616823
> *ttt
> *


 :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run: its my boo!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 09:25 AM~20617126
> *Sup fellow New Yorker!
> *


just trying to decide what colors i need,its really tuff without them being infront of me sup with a couple little samples?..........where you at in ny bro?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 24 2011, 07:23 AM~20617364
> *just trying to decide what colors i need,its really tuff without them being infront of me sup with a couple little samples?..........where you at in ny bro?
> *


No no, not anymore... parents are from brooklyn, I was born out here in LA but went to school for a little while in staten... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

its koo,ny does have a way of staying with you no matter how much time you spend here.its aight but id kill to be on the westcoast


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 24 2011, 05:39 PM~20620876
> *its koo,ny does have a way of staying with you no matter how much time you spend here.its aight but id kill to be on the westcoast
> *


Yes its definitely a change, I love it.. :biggrin:


----------



## biggtone

looking for some ice blue .008


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by biggtone_@May 24 2011, 05:58 PM~20620969
> *looking for some ice blue .008
> *


I have it in stock, how much did you need?


----------



## biggtone

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 08:05 PM~20621025
> *I have it in stock, how much did you need?
> *


 8 oz


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by biggtone_@May 24 2011, 06:09 PM~20621057
> *8 oz
> *


pm sent.. 2 jars $42.00 shipped


----------



## DETONATER

=DETONATER,Feb 17 2011, 10:07 PM~19898465]
Just got done making this... :biggrin: 











Hope this makes it a little easier to order..  :biggrin:


----------



## biggtone

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 08:14 PM~20621090
> *=DETONATER,Feb 17 2011, 10:07 PM~19898465]
> Just got done making this... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this makes it a little easier to order..   :biggrin:
> *


 thanks bro im order it tonight


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by biggtone_@May 24 2011, 06:17 PM~20621123
> *thanks bro im order it tonight
> *


thanks bro, talk to you soon..:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

=Justin-Az,May 24 2011, 06:19 PM~20621138]























































Looking good Justin, I see some interior.. :wow: :wow: ... Now just lay frame and we're good! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 24 2011, 08:10 PM~20621063-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent.. 2 jars $42.00 shipped
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-biggtone_@May 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20620969
> *looking for some ice blue .008
> *


payment sent


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KAHUNA_@May 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20622052
> *payment sent
> *



Thanks! were looking good... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA




----------



## cutebratt04

Sorry been a lil preoccupied trying to keep an eye on the weather over here!   :wave:


----------



## KAHUNA

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAHUNA, biggtone
 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20622178
> *Sorry been a lil preoccupied trying to keep an eye on the weather over here!    :wave:
> *


Aww man be carefull! ! ! I know its been super crazy lately..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 06:19 PM~20621138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD... TTMFT...


----------



## pi4short

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 24 2011, 11:26 PM~20623848
> *:wave:
> *


Sup PI, I'm going to be out that way soon. Heading up to Delano... So if you need anything or anyone else let me know.. :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 11:34 PM~20623878
> *Sup PI, I'm going to be out that way soon. Heading up to Delano... So if you need anything or anyone else let me know.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark! :wave: :wave: just wanted to get you on the first place in Paint&Body  

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 03:08 PM~20627303
> *Hello Mark! :wave:  :wave: just wanted to get you on the first place in Paint&Body
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> *


Thanks!






Ok guys, I'll be here for the next 30 minutes to get deals squared away... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Ok guys this is the fastist way I can update trackers with out having you wait till later today.. Items will not show up probably for at least an hour..  :biggrin: 

http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm

sarollerz
03101230000223210439

victor
03101230000223210392

derek
03101230000223210415

justin
03101230000223210422

fernie
03101230000223210408

Thank!


----------



## elspock84

What about me


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 25 2011, 05:23 PM~20628155
> *What about me
> *


I'm waiting on you sucks. Send me the list :biggrin:


----------



## iHopp

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 04:25 PM~20627809
> *Ok guys this is the fastist way I can update trackers with out having you wait till later today.. Items will not show up probably for at least an hour..    :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm
> 
> sarollerz
> 03101230000223210439
> 
> victor
> 03101230000223210392
> 
> derek
> 03101230000223210415
> 
> justin
> 03101230000223210422
> 
> fernie
> 03101230000223210408
> 
> Thank!
> *


Thanks bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@May 25 2011, 08:25 PM~20629841
> *Thanks bro
> :thumbsup:
> *


:0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 07:37 PM~20628257
> *I'm waiting on you sucks. Send me the list :biggrin:
> *


im saving my money member :happysad:


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 06:25 PM~20627809
> *Ok guys this is the fastist way I can update trackers with out having you wait till later today.. Items will not show up probably for at least an hour..    :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm
> 
> sarollerz
> 03101230000223210439
> 
> victor
> 03101230000223210392
> 
> derek
> 03101230000223210415
> 
> justin
> 03101230000223210422
> 
> fernie
> 03101230000223210408
> 
> Thank!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

Your all welcome and I appreciate all the biz. And to Spock gather tour list and just send it over. Shod has a credit line and so do you. Jk. Send me the list!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 11:01 PM~20630182
> *Your all welcome and I appreciate all the biz. And to Spock gather tour list and just send it over.  Shod has a credit line and so do you. Jk.  Send me the list!
> *


yeah put it on his tab! dat no good mothafucka has left us so we need to tax dat ass :wow: i really dont need any right now since da car is taking up all my time and havent really painted any more bikes :happysad:


----------



## $piff

Thanks for the flakes homie that was quick


----------



## clutch1

Needs a scratchdown then a flowcoat.... or maybe just a scratch down then 3x as many flake?? I still have like half a pound left... def needs more flake 










Nowhere near enough, lol. But it's sparklefx.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+May 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20630088-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup mic...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:03 PM~20630201
> *Hi Mark! :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Bratt...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:19 PM~20630340
> *yeah put it on his tab! dat no good mothafucka has left us so we need to tax dat ass  :wow:  i really dont need any right now since da car is taking up all my time and havent really painted any more bikes  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok,Ok,,, git-r-done!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$piff_@May 25 2011, 10:52 PM~20630999
> *Thanks for the flakes homie that was quick
> *


:h5:

=clutch1,May 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20631217]
Needs a scratchdown then a flowcoat.... or maybe just a scratch down then 3x as many flake?? I still have like half a pound left... def needs more flake 










Nowhere near enough, lol. But it's sparklefx.


:h5: Look good clutch1... Thanks!


----------



## vmax1260

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17425286
> *PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> *


Hello guys, i am new to this forum. I own a 1300 bored Yamaha V-max full customized.

i have changed the color more than 5 times. uses color from alsa paint and house of kolor. i recently changed my color to a dark one which i dont like it at all.
my previous was a candy orange with diamond flakes from alsa paint.
because i am going to painted again i made a little reseach in youtube to see what my eye would like and i hit this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_GzjTmcKL0&feature=feedlik

i liked the color a lot. i need any info possible about that color.
i would like also if anyone have a silmilar color but instead of rootbeer candy used a pagan gold candy to post a video so to see how it looks like ( i was searching in youtube for pagan gold with flakes under it but no luck)

this is my bike so you can understand i want the color to be perfect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpbkv3cpyRA


----------



## ClassicPlayer

On its way to San Antonio. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by vmax1260_@May 26 2011, 08:02 AM~20631852
> *Hello guys, i am new to this forum. I own a 1300 bored Yamaha V-max full customized.
> 
> i have changed the color more than 5 times. uses color from alsa paint and house of kolor. i recently changed my color to a dark one which i dont like it at all.
> my previous was a candy orange with diamond flakes from alsa paint.
> because i am going to painted again i made a little reseach in youtube to see what my eye would like and i hit this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_GzjTmcKL0&feature=feedlik
> 
> i liked the color a lot. i need any info possible about that color.
> i would like also if anyone have a silmilar color but instead of rootbeer candy used a pagan gold candy to post a video so to see how it looks like ( i was searching in youtube for pagan gold with flakes under it but no luck)
> 
> this is my bike so you can understand i want the color to be perfect.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpbkv3cpyRA
> *


what do u wanna know about da flake i mixed dat blend using sparkle efx :happysad:


----------



## vmax1260

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 11:00 AM~20633320
> *what do u wanna know about da flake i mixed dat blend using sparkle efx :happysad:
> *


 i want to know what color base u used what type of flakes and colors. did you mixed the candy with the flakes? or did you sprayed the flakes first and then the candy? i want the exact color for my bike .please help me. this color is awesome


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by vmax1260_@May 26 2011, 04:25 PM~20634632
> *i want to know what color base u used what type of flakes and colors. did you mixed the candy with the flakes? or did you sprayed the flakes first and then the candy? i want the exact color for my bike .please help me. this color is awesome
> *


here is da process i did to paint the bike frame you like. 
i used rootbeer float candy concentrate by planet colour :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Another piece with flake on.. coming real soon. Thank you Mark again!! :happysad:


----------



## vmax1260

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 03:14 PM~20634963
> *here is da process i did to paint the bike frame you like.
> i used rootbeer float candy concentrate by planet colour  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so if i understood correctly, 
black base
flaked it with gold and red flakes 
and then candy over it 
right?
if you used silver base how it would change the result? do you have an opinion?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by vmax1260_@May 26 2011, 05:28 PM~20635050
> *so if i understood correctly,
> black base
> flaked it with gold and red flakes
> and then candy over it
> right?
> if you used silver base how it would change the result? do you have an opinion?
> *


yes u are correct. i really dont know since ive never tried it. i think it would make it brighter.


----------



## sic713

*price check..
1lb of show stopper chrome in 008.. 
8 oz of show stopper chrome in .015
4 oz of purple grape
4oz of brilliant rose
4 oz of fushia
*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 06:16 PM~20635330
> *price check..
> 1lb of show stopper chrome in 008..
> 8 oz of show stopper chrome in .015
> 4 oz of purple grape
> 4oz of brilliant rose
> 4 oz of fushia
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA,May 26 2011, 03:27 PM~20635040]
Another piece with flake on.. coming real soon. Thank you Mark again!! :happysad:  









This is going to be a nice one right here.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 04:16 PM~20635330
> *price check..
> 1lb of show stopper chrome in 008..
> 8 oz of show stopper chrome in .015
> 4 oz of purple grape
> 4oz of brilliant rose
> 4 oz of fushia
> 
> *


PM Sent.  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 05:36 PM~20635744
> *:wow:
> *


yep, im about to fuck some shit up with this spfx... i did my homies frame in michigan with it, fell in love with the fushia..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 26 2011, 07:00 PM~20636315-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your day went well... It was nice out here... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 26 2011, 07:28 PM~20636529
> *yep, im about to fuck some shit up with this spfx... i did my homies frame in michigan  with it, fell in love with the fushia..
> *


Thats what I'm talking about! :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 07:28 PM~20636529
> *yep, im about to fuck some shit up with this spfx... i did my homies frame in michigan  with it, fell in love with the fushia..
> *


WHO FRAME WAS THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 09:28 PM~20636529
> *yep, im about to fuck some shit up with this spfx... i did my homies frame in michigan  with it, fell in love with the fushia..
> *


When u at da crib I'll show u my complete selection and u will fall in love wit more of da colors sparkle efx has


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+May 26 2011, 08:31 PM~20637073-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FRAME WAS THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some 2 beer wonder
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20637327
> *When u at da crib I'll show u my complete selection and u will fall in love wit more of da colors sparkle efx has
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 08:59 PM~20637414
> *some 2 beer wonder
> 
> :wow:
> *


Spock has probably every color... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 26 2011, 10:59 PM~20637414-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 26 2011, 11:06 PM~20637514
> *Spock has probably every color... :biggrin:
> *


every color except da aztec which i will have when he shows up


----------



## elspock84

*HEY BISH!!! SEND MY GOLD FLAKES!!!! I JUST SENT YOU DA MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20637658
> *KEEP IT UP MUAFUKKA! I'M GONNA SEND YOU A GOLD PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 26 2011, 11:30 PM~20637734-->
> 
> 
> 
> *KEEP IT UP MUAFUKKA! I'M GONNA SEND YOU A GOLD PIECE OF SHIT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 26 2011, 11:33 PM~20637768
> *:roflmao:
> *


fuck it send it my way ill use it to pay off sic  . he black you know he loves some gold :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20637955
> *fuck it send it my way ill use it to pay off sic   . he black you know he loves some gold  :happysad:
> *


I like gold too, might just keep it! Straight to the scrap shop.... Fifteen hundred an ounce...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 12:00 AM~20638014
> *I like gold too, might just keep it! Straight to the scrap shop.... Fifteen hundred an ounce...
> *


NAW FUCK THAT! THATS MY PIECE OF SHIT! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20638042
> *NAW FUCK THAT! THATS MY PIECE OF SHIT!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, HardtoPlease65


Sup Mickey! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 12:03 AM~20638053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
can you picture us fighting in court for a piece of shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20638089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> can you picture us fighting in court for a piece of shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That would be some funny shit... huh..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20637955-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck it send it my way ill use it to pay off sic   . he black you know he loves some gold  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont like gold... :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 26 2011, 10:12 PM~20638138
> *That would be some funny shit... huh..
> *


i think your refering to spocks face again..

:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2011, 12:15 AM~20638161
> *i dont like gold... :angry:
> i think your refering to spocks face again..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


oh sure and let me guess u hate fried chicken    

oh so i got a funny lookin face huh bish


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 10:15 PM~20638161
> *i dont like gold... :angry:
> i think your refering to spocks face again..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


DAyummmm! spock is your face burning cause that was a HOT BURN


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 12:21 AM~20638214
> *DAyummmm! spock is your face burning cause that was a HOT BURN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


omgshca!! :twak:


----------



## elspock84

i hate you all :squint:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20638246-->
> 
> 
> 
> omgshca!!  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20638266
> *i hate you all :squint:
> *


you quit that fast! I was waiting for da come back...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 12:38 AM~20638375
> *you quit that fast! I was waiting for da come back...
> *


i had nuttin  yaw won this round


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20638042
> *NAW FUCK THAT! THATS MY PIECE OF SHIT!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAPPY FRIDAY FOOLS... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 04:30 AM~20637734
> *KEEP IT UP MUAFUKKA! I'M GONNA SEND YOU A GOLD PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hahahaha that's the cutest thing I've ever saw :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hey Mark!! Hope you have a good Friday!!! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOMEONE HAS BEEN EXTRA BIZZY I SEE...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 26 2011, 10:21 PM~20638210-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh sure and let me guess u hate fried chicken
> 
> oh so i got a funny lookin face huh bish
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea , your face looks like shit..
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 27 2011, 01:31 PM~20641727
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hahahaha that's the cutest thing I've ever saw :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hey Mark!! Hope you have a good Friday!!! :wave:
> *


omg.. she called a peice of shit cute..

i guess spock is good looking then..:boink: :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2011, 10:28 PM~20644133
> *yea , your face looks like shit..
> 
> omg..  she called a peice of shit cute..
> 
> i guess spock is good looking then..:boink: :inout:
> *


thats cause i have cute features :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20644208
> *thats cause i have cute features  :happysad:
> *


what.. a cock as a nose..:boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2011, 10:46 PM~20644232
> *what.. a cock as a nose..:boink:
> *


so u wanna suck on my nose :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

[/quote]



SPARKLE EFX... DOING IT'S THANG... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!! :wave: :wave: your flake is take over another painting :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot again! My paintings looks so different now :happysad:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

=Dreamwork Customs,May 27 2011, 09:37 PM~20644539]








[/quote]
SPARKLE EFX... DOING IT'S THANG... :biggrin:

Thank you DreamWork Customs! :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 28 2011, 12:16 AM~20645257
> *Hello Mark!! :wave:  :wave: your flake is take over another painting :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot again! My paintings looks so different now  :happysad:    :thumbsup:
> *


Well I think you have done wonderful things with your art, and I wish you the best.. Thanks and I know all of us can't wait for more... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 26 2011, 09:11 PM~20636876-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day went well... It was nice out here...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:22 PM~20637658
> *KEEP IT UP MUAFUKKA! I'M GONNA SEND YOU A GOLD PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20637955
> *fuck it send it my way ill use it to pay off sic   . he black you know he loves some gold  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:00 PM~20638014
> *I like gold too, might just keep it! Straight to the scrap shop.... Fifteen hundred an ounce...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:02 PM~20638042
> *NAW FUCK THAT! THATS MY PIECE OF SHIT!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 26 2011, 11:07 PM~20638089
> *
> can you picture us fighting in court for a piece of shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 28 2011, 11:57 AM~20646993
> *:wave:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hi Britt :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## clutch1

Here's one more for ya det.. there's a little bit of sparkle to it on this one. 










So I'm curious, how much flake would a guy need to pretty much bury the bottom half of the car ? I've got 2 jars left... think I need more?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@May 29 2011, 11:04 AM~20650976
> *Here's one more for ya det.. there's a little bit of sparkle to it on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm curious, how much flake would a guy need to pretty much bury the bottom half of the car ? I've got 2 jars left... think I need more?
> *


WHEN IN DOUBT ALWAYS ADD MORE FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by clutch1+May 29 2011, 09:04 AM~20650976-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one more for ya det.. there's a little bit of sparkle to it on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm curious, how much flake would a guy need to pretty much bury the bottom half of the car ? I've got 2 jars left... think I need more?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 29 2011, 09:25 AM~20651056
> *WHEN IN DOUBT ALWAYS ADD MORE FLAKE  :biggrin:
> *


Just do flake patterns clutch! in flake... :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1

Can't do only patterns, my basecoat was a little light on a couple places on the doors and I didn't notice until it got in the sun.. just gotta dirty flake it haha. Eventually.


----------



## DETONATER

Ttt!


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!! Hope you have a nice day!!! Let me know when you will get your package have a wonderful day!


----------



## pink63impala

Do you sell any pearls? I'm looking for a maroon pearl to go over a white base


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!!! Hope you have a nice day!!! Let me know when you will get your package have a wonderful day!


:nosad::nosad:


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> Do you sell any pearls? I'm looking for a maroon pearl to go over a white base


Sorry no pearls...


----------



## pink63impala

Any ice pearls or red shifty flakes?


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> Any ice pearls or red shifty flakes?


Neither, Sorry..


----------



## cutebratt04

cutebratt04 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





DETONATER said:


> Hi Britt :wave: :biggrin:


 :wave:Hi Mark!


----------



## pink63impala

DETONATER said:


> Neither, Sorry..


Ok thanks.


----------



## pink63impala

What's that white pearlecent flake look like.and will it show over white?


----------



## elspock84

damn nukka!!! i got a bidness propostion for ya. flaked out shit kickers


----------



## sic713

got my flakes.. thanks bro..now i need a car to put them on..


----------



## pink63impala

I've got a 63 already based and flake you can lay some patterns on..


----------



## DETONATER

*The absolute beautiful works from VeronikA*

Someone please pick me up off the floor. VeronikA, I would like to thank you for your time and tallent with these beautiful works of art you have sent me.. They are more than I expected. They look great in pictures but let me tell you they are jaw dropping in person... Wow! I'm still crazy over them like the first day I saw them... It's like my birthday today! Thank You! ! ! 

SparkleEfx Babe








Glamorous Doll








Skate Flake








The possabilities are endless with flake


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Someone please pick me up off the floor. VeronikA, I would like to thank you for your time and tallent with these beautiful works of art you have sent me.. They are more than I expected. They look great in pictures but let me tell you they are jaw dropping in person... Wow! I'm still crazy over them like the first day I saw them... It's like my birthday today! Thank You! ! !
> 
> SparkleEfx Babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glamorous Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skate Flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The possabilities are endless with flake


Thank you so much Mark.... it means a lot to me... aww I appreciate that so much. WOW!!

See it's just so funny... you have actually your flake back home hahahahahathat's so cool!!!

Im really happy you like them and you totally surprised me with those pics... they look much better to me for some reason... don't know why but they do hahahhahaha probably better camera 

Thanks a lot again!!
Im super happy you like them!

Have a great Thursday!!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup mark, that artwork is badass!!!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


Sup homie!



VeronikA said:


> Thank you so much Mark.... it means a lot to me... aww I appreciate that so much. WOW!!
> 
> See it's just so funny... you have actually your flake back home hahahahahathat's so cool!!!
> 
> Im really happy you like them and you totally surprised me with those pics... they look much better to me for some reason... don't know why but they do hahahhahaha probably better camera
> 
> Thanks a lot again!!
> Im super happy you like them!
> 
> Have a great Thursday!!


Thanks again!



SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup mark, that artwork is badass!!!


Thanks Ant, I know VeronikA will appreciate those words.. You should stop by her thred..:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark hope you had a Good Friday! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Mark hope you had a Good Friday! :wave:


Hi, thx today was a good! Hope yours was too...


----------



## tko_818

Thanks for the flake my brotha! i love it  i'll be back for more, i still have alot of flake to spray :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

tko_818 said:


> Thanks for the flake my brotha! i love it  i'll be back for more, i still have alot of flake to spray :biggrin:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark!:wave:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## elspock84

tko_818 said:


> Thanks for the flake my brotha! i love it  i'll be back for more, i still have alot of flake to spray :biggrin:


what colors flake did you use??


----------



## tko_818

elspock84 said:


> what colors flake did you use??


That's fire red and rose copper


----------



## VeronikA

It looks more like Lavender on the pic... but I'm sure you know it best...and the combination looks fabulous!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: your time is coming Jami


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!!!! Another paintings with your flake on are out! Thanks a lot again... still can't get enough of itawwwww thank you!!!!

I need to add to both of them final lines with 1shot... but flake looks awesome already..thanks!!







[/QUOTE]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## danny chawps

still rockin the flake homes


----------



## danny chawps

silver flaked, i had to throw inn the lazer green 


























flaked like a muuufuka


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

danny chawps said:


> silver flaked, i had to throw inn the lazer green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked like a muuufuka


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!! Hope you have a nice Monday friend! Thank you for stopping by in my thread homie!! Be safe!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!!! Hope you have a nice Monday friend! Thank you for stopping by in my thread homie!! Be safe!:wave::wave::wave:


Aww, you know I gotta pop in to see what's good with the flake... you've been putting that flake to work and it's looking hella good.. !


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

danny chawps said:


> still rockin the flake homes


:fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elspock84

danny chawps said:


> still rockin the flake homes





danny chawps said:


> silver flaked, i had to throw inn the lazer green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked like a muuufuka


pinche chuntaro you got down!! :worship:


----------



## Slo-ride

PM sent Mark !!! 

Diggin' the work posted ! :nicoderm:

Aloha, Ric


----------



## biggtone

Looking for a pound of ice blue


----------



## SERIOUS

Need a jar of the clear in micro... And laser pink micro .. Sent to 95340 .Got the funds in paypal waiting my pms are werking again..thnxs


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MARK, WELL COMP. IS UP AND RUNNING SO EXPECT THE DAILY BUMPS HOMIE... LOL... WILL POST PICS LATER... TTMFT...


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected] 




















































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected] 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84




----------



## pink63impala

How's that cocaine sparkle look over a white base?


----------



## elspock84

heres da kokaine over white. you really cant really see it in da video. but it looks ok. i personally think kokaine looks better over a colored base. i sprayed it over a red base and god damn did da flake pop a lot better. da kokaine flake is like a rainbow flake but wit wilder colors. you can say its a rainbow flake on drugs 


over white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ05ZUVi850&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJtQaUNYmwE&feature=related

over red 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btAlhrHypKo&feature=related


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Mark! Shipped Finally lol!:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE BRO... SEE YA SOON OH AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE 4 TOMORROW... SAY HI TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME... THANKS...


----------



## elspock84

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Mark! Shipped Finally lol!:wave:


you sent him your draws!!! :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!! Hope all is good with you and your flake biz!!!! 

Have a wonderful Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

im lookin for somethin close to a blood red, can you send me some close up pics? thanks


----------



## elspock84

npazzin said:


> im lookin for somethin close to a blood red, can you send me some close up pics? thanks


fire red is da brightest red in sparkle efx


----------



## elspock84

HERES SOME MORE PICS OF SOME FLAKE I HAVE AT HOME.


----------



## SERIOUS

PM a total for clear, laser pink and chrome all in micro.. Thnx


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE BRO... SEE YA SOON OH AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE 4 TOMORROW... SAY HI TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME... THANKS...


Thanks Liz... 


elspock84 said:


> you sent him your draws!!! :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


:twak:


VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!!! Hope all is good with you and your flake biz!!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!!!!!!!!


Orders are going out the door and more are pending... Thanks!  Also picked up another large shop in El Paso Tx Coast to Coast customs... 


SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> PM a total for clear, laser pink and chrome all in micro.. Thnx


PM sent thanks ! 


cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


Wud up!


----------



## jumper

Please pm for a total shipped to 50021 for: 8 OZs fire red, 4 oz brilliant purple, and 4 oz ocean spray. thanks


----------



## DETONATER

jumper said:


> Please pm for a total shipped to 50021 for: 8 OZs fire red, 4 oz brilliant purple, and 4 oz ocean spray. thanks


Pm sent..


----------



## danny chawps

elspock84 said:


> fire red is da brightest red in sparkle efx


 what it doooooo captains :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup bro?
whats the smallest amount of flakes u can send?

i only need a lil bit of that laser green flakes for my super moto bike! im want to do a monster energy finish but want a lil bling in it


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE ARE THE PIX, I PROMISED BETTER LATE THAN NEVER RIGHT??? LMAO... (MY BAD...) THAT SHOULD WORK, ALWAYS DOES WITH CHINO... HAHAHAHA... OK SERIOUSLY HERE YOU GO BRO... OH AND A BIG THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD FOOD LAST NIGHT...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MARK HERE ARE THE PIX, I PROMISED BETTER LATE THAN NEVER RIGHT??? LMAO... (MY BAD...) THAT SHOULD WORK, ALWAYS DOES WITH CHINO... HAHAHAHA... OK SERIOUSLY HERE YOU GO BRO... OH AND A BIG THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD FOOD LAST NIGHT...


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Slo-ride

TTT

Check your paypal Mark......
Gracias


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Slo-ride

pi4short said:


> thanks mark for the flake... I used silver .004 , .008, .015 and .040 pics suck but here it is


 Super nice work & detail ! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

i even flake the models


----------



## pink63impala

Anything done in the fuscia or brilliant pink?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

danny chawps said:


> i even flake the models


LOOKS BAD ASS DANNY!!!


----------



## elspock84

[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*




















































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected] 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## VeronikA

danny chawps said:


> i even flake the models


Awww looks so sweet...........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MARK HERE ARE THE PIX, I PROMISED BETTER LATE THAN NEVER RIGHT??? LMAO... (MY BAD...) THAT SHOULD WORK, ALWAYS DOES WITH CHINO... HAHAHAHA... OK SERIOUSLY HERE YOU GO BRO... OH AND A BIG THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD FOOD LAST NIGHT...



WOW great progress!!!!!! Looks good!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hello Mark!! Hope you had a nice weekend! Enjoy your Tuesday my friend! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## pink63impala

whats the 4 oz jar of apple red run?
whats the smallest you can do in a pink color? i dont want a lot,just enuff of a few shades to do a test panel so i can decide what color i wanna go with?and any close ups ? thanks. also how much is it by the pound?


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

still no answer?


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> still no answer?


 Anything you need will be 13.95 shipped
Please send me a personal message of the items you would like.


----------



## pi4short

Slo-ride said:


> Super nice work & detail ! :thumbsup:


thanks homie...


----------



## SERIOUS

Recieved my flake today.. Looks great cant wait to start spraying.. Thanks


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 4 TO GET TO THE PAINT STAGE MARK... THAT BABY IS GONNA SPARKLE...


----------



## ghettodreams

what it dew homie ? its been min or two , but im going to need a pound of that shinny stuff lol again .


----------



## lowdeville

Hey mark,get my pm?
Gonna be gone satutrday till tuesday,so if I don't get back right away,it'll be middle of next week.


----------



## danny chawps

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKS BAD ASS DANNY!!!



thanks , man i hope you guys flake the shit out of that 6fo ...............................save me some of that flake mix kuuuuuz


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> WOW great progress!!!!!! Looks good!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Hello Mark!! Hope you had a nice weekend! Enjoy your Tuesday my friend! :wave::wave::wave:


Thanks V! There is plenty of work to be done on the 64, but it will be worth it in the end...



pink63impala said:


> whats the 4 oz jar of apple red run?
> whats the smallest you can do in a pink color? i dont want a lot,just enuff of a few shades to do a test panel so i can decide what color i wanna go with?and any close ups ? thanks. also how much is it by the pound?


Let me see if I can gather some pics of the pinks.. I'll PM you.. 



bigshod said:


> ttt


Sup Shod in da hood! 




SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Recieved my flake today.. Looks great cant wait to start spraying.. Thanks


Thanks for the purchase! 



cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


:wave:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTMFT... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 4 TO GET TO THE PAINT STAGE MARK... THAT BABY IS GONNA SPARKLE...


Serious, me too! 



ghettodreams said:


> what it dew homie ? its been min or two , but im going to need a pound of that shinny stuff lol again .


Just let me know what size...



lowdeville said:


> Hey mark,get my pm?
> Gonna be gone satutrday till tuesday,so if I don't get back right away,it'll be middle of next week.


Sounds good we'll get it all dialed in then.. 



danny chawps said:


> thanks , man i hope you guys flake the shit out of that 6fo ...............................save me some of that flake mix kuuuuuz


That is a top secret blend son...


----------



## bigshod

ttt wut up mark


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elspock84

2lbs of western blue 



























































sic thinking its a cock


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


 
:wow::wow::wow::drama:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

cant wait to shoot some laser green on my bike


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> cant wait to shoot some laser green on my bike


Good things come to those who wait..


----------



## pink63impala

DETONATER said:


> Thanks V! There is plenty of work to be done on the 64, but it will be worth it in the end...
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can gather some pics of the pinks.. I'll PM you..
> 
> 
> Sup Shod in da hood!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the purchase!
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> Serious, me too!
> 
> 
> Just let me know what size...
> 
> 
> Sounds good we'll get it all dialed in then..
> 
> 
> 
> That is a top secret blend son...


thanks, got the flake yesterday, real fast shipping. should be sprayed this weekend. was getting it ready yesterday and the power went out and didnt come back on for about 6 hours


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> thanks, got the flake yesterday, real fast shipping. should be sprayed this weekend. was getting it ready yesterday and the power went out and didnt come back on for about 6 hours


That sucks! I'll get you some pics... just had a ton of crap to get done this weekend..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> 2lbs of western blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sic thinking its a cock


WELL DON'T KNOW ABOUT ALL THAT, BUT THE COLOR IS BLUETIFUL, SPARKLE EFX DOIN IT'S THANG... LOOKING GOOD COMPA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!*


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

DETONATER said:


> Good things come to those who wait..


u send em out allready!


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> 2lbs of western blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sic thinking its a cock



WOWOWW Looks beautiful!! WOWW I would eat that too! Looks so yummy!


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark:wave::wave: Hope you had a nice weekend!All desings are almost ready to be send to you! FInally! Im sorry it took me so long

:uh::uh:


Anyway have a wonderful Monday!!


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!*


Thanks Liz. 


$$bigjoker$$ said:


> u send em out allready!


It will be on its way soon... 



VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark:wave::wave: Hope you had a nice weekend!All desings are almost ready to be send to you! FInally! Im sorry it took me so long
> 
> :uh::uh:
> 
> 
> Anyway have a wonderful Monday!!


Thanks V... Been super busy too.. no worries..


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark! So I have it all done finally... oh well Im really sorry I didn't get back to you earlier but I've been just crazy busy and those shows made me just super busy too..

Pm your email where I could send you all designs. I scanned them already but I think it will be better to send them over the email than thru the photobucket..

Thank you

Have a wonderful day!!:wave::wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

cool thanks


----------



## elspock84

my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


SPARKLE EFX... DOING IT'S THANG...


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected] 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## 801Rider

Flake is bad ass


----------



## clutch1

Gettin my flake on 

























N FedEx just dropped off my candy green for tomorrow


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Flake is bad ass


GREAT JOB MANDO... SPARKLE EFX IS THE SH*T...


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> GREAT JOB MANDO... SPARKLE EFX IS THE SH*T...


Thanks! Got the Yellow Gold flake today in the mail


----------



## VeronikA

801Rider said:


> Flake is bad ass


WOW beautiful combination homie!! Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!! Hope you doing great! Have a great weekend homie!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Helloo!!:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Helloo!!:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


:H5:


cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:WAVE:


VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!! Hope you doing great! Have a great weekend homie!!!


Thanks V! u2 :biggrin:


801Rider said:


> Thanks! Got the Yellow Gold flake today in the mail


 


clutch1 said:


> Gettin my flake on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N FedEx just dropped off my candy green for tomorrow


:drama:


801Rider said:


> Flake is bad ass


It's not just the flake, it's the painter also. TTMFT!


----------



## 801Rider

Thanks bro  SparkleEFX TTMFT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Thanks! Got the Yellow Gold flake today in the mail


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MANDO... TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... AND A BIG WHAT'S UP TO YOU MR. MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Thanks! Got the Yellow Gold flake today in the mail


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MANDO... TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX... AND A BIG WHAT'S UP TO YOU MR. MARK...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :run:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

How many bags of flakes u used? That baby gleaming!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT


----------



## 801Rider

Yellow Gold under Organic Green


----------



## VeronikA

801Rider said:


> Yellow Gold under Organic Green


Ohhhh yes please.... looks gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!! Hope all is good with you! I've heard you had a great time with Liz! Happy for you guys!!! Have a wonderful Thursday!!


----------



## clutch1

All cleared up. Organic green over silver.



















:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> ttt


Thanks ho'mee


Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTMFT


Thanks Liz 


801Rider said:


> Yellow Gold under Organic Green


Looks bad ass! 


DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


x64


VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!!! Hope all is good with you! I've heard you had a great time with Liz! Happy for you guys!!! Have a wonderful Thursday!!


Wud it dew gurl!  We all met up at FATBURGERS.... and got down with the xxl burger. Well there goes the diet... 


clutch1 said:


> All cleared up. Organic green over silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Do the damn thang clutch1 



elspock84 said:


> TTT





801Rider said:


>


Sup Fellers! THX!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE GOES THESE FLICKS OF HOMIES FRAME WE ADDED EXTRA SPARKLE... AND BOY DOES IT LOOK GORGEOUS...
BEFORE THE CLEAR COAT...









 AFTER...





















I NEED TO WAIT FOR CHINO TO BUFF THE GREEN ONE THAT WE ADDED THE GREEN LASER TOO... THAT SPARKLE MADE ME WARM UP TO THE RIDE... WELL TTMFT BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS FOO...


----------



## DETONATER

Just a little look how Veronika's art looks in frames.. I cracked the middle one and need to replace the frame... ooops my bad...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NICE FLAKE


----------



## elspock84

sparkle efx doin its thang on my caddy


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Just a little look how Veronika's art looks in frames.. I cracked the middle one and need to replace the frame... ooops my bad...



Wow Mark they look so good this way... I never thought about them this way.. I never even thought about to frame them ........ appreciate you care so much!Thank you Mark! It means a lot to me..


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> sparkle efx doin its thang on my caddy



Looks beautiful homie!!! Whooowwww!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Just a little look how Veronika's art looks in frames.. I cracked the middle one and need to replace the frame... ooops my bad...


WOW... THEY LOOK GREAT IN THE FRAMES MARK... GREAT JOB...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> sparkle efx doin its thang on my caddy


WOW THAT SPARKLE IS A KILLER... LOVING IT COMPA...


----------



## chickenfriedsteak

*Your Apricot flakes*

Mark, your apricot flakes are the shizzle..... Here they are mixed with metajuls, and sprayed with my own little mixture of Kandy tangerine/branywine/pagan gold. Thanks again!!!


----------



## DETONATER

chickenfriedsteak said:


> Mark, your apricot flakes are the shizzle..... Here they are mixed with metajuls, and sprayed with my own little mixture of Kandy tangerine/branywine/pagan gold. Thanks again!!!


TTT! Looks good


----------



## DETONATER

Just a heads up my computer is down due to the power supply getting burnt out from a power surge hopefully I will be up and running soon . You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## PINK86REGAL

CANT REALLY SEE IT IN THE PICS BUT THIS HAS LOTS OF THE BIG AND .008 SPARKLE EFX SILVER FLAKE UNDER THE KANDY'S. I JUST PAINTED FOR MY SON...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

PINK86REGAL said:


> CANT REALLY SEE IT IN THE PICS BUT THIS HAS LOTS OF THE BIG AND .008 SPARKLE EFX SILVER FLAKE UNDER THE KANDY'S. I JUST PAINTED FOR MY SON...


 WOW came out nice...


bigshod said:


> ttt


wud up pimpin!


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!! Hope you doing ok and had a fun week!

Talk to you later! Have a nice Sunday homie!


----------



## VeronikA

PINK86REGAL said:


> CANT REALLY SEE IT IN THE PICS BUT THIS HAS LOTS OF THE BIG AND .008 SPARKLE EFX SILVER FLAKE UNDER THE KANDY'S. I JUST PAINTED FOR MY SON...


Looks very very nice!
TTT for SparkleEFX Flake!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PINK86REGAL said:


> CANT REALLY SEE IT IN THE PICS BUT THIS HAS LOTS OF THE BIG AND .008 SPARKLE EFX SILVER FLAKE UNDER THE KANDY'S. I JUST PAINTED FOR MY SON...


OH HELL YEAH THAT'S WHAT'S UP... FIRST ONE DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE, BUT 2 AND 3, ARE LIKE OOOO WWEEEEEEEE... SPARKLE EFX. IS THE SHIT...


----------



## bigshod

sup


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

*Your Flake*















Just A Sample Off Whats To Come Love This Flake Is Your regal An Broughmen I Think Dont Have Them In Front Of Me  Good Prices Too Thanks Again Poormans Build Gonna Be Ok!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> Just A Sample Off Whats To Come Love This Flake Is Your regal An Broughmen I Think Dont Have Them In Front Of Me  Good Prices Too Thanks Again Poormans Build Gonna Be Ok!!!:thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD... TTMFT...


----------



## Royalty

Some of the chrome and laser pink and the other pink you sent me. Thanks again.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## bigshod

sup


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Do you sell a gold ice pearl?


----------



## elspock84

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Do you sell a gold ice pearl?


No pearls FLAKE ONLY


----------



## elspock84

Just finished flaking out a bike pics tomorrow. Used some of da periwinkle flake in a special blend for me


----------



## VeronikA

Royalty said:


> Some of the chrome and laser pink and the other pink you sent me. Thanks again.



Wow it turned out great!! Very nice work on this one.... those shades looks really beautiful together!!


----------



## VeronikA

Hi Mark!! Hope you doing ok!!! Have a nice week homie!!


----------



## elspock84

baby powda flake blend over a balbaoa blue base


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Royalty said:


> Some of the chrome and laser pink and the other pink you sent me. Thanks again.


looks nice! which one is the laser pink and what other pink flake is in this?


----------



## Royalty

Most of is actually chrome with candy pink over it. I actually mixed the two together. Laser flopped blue and the other flopped more purple. The other didn't have a name on it. It's the lightpink stripe to the right of fade in the handle bar pic. Thanks for the comments. Got the sea spray today, looks great Mark. Thanks again.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

azteca flake blend over a black base. (aztec gold da main flake color)


----------



## elspock84

tried some patterns


----------



## lowdeville

Pm'd you Mark,you still here??


----------



## DETONATER

Yep still here. my computer has been down and I hate using my phone.. so I've been lagging a little..


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*</span>


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

my first flake job on my roof top all sparkle Efx flake......

















just need to clear it......


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for all the bumps..! I've got some showstopper going out today... Yeah! someone's gonna be blinging it...:thumbsup:


----------



## 70295

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

ALL DONE


----------



## VeronikA

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> ALL DONE




Incredible pic and beautiful work on your ride homie! Much respect to you and Marks amazing Flake!


----------



## 70295

that chrome flake looks good..... car will be painted by the weekend,thanks mark:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sup mark hows everything been bro


----------



## 1sikMC

Thanks to our sponsors
















* 

Hotel info
*Motel 6 Centralia 
$61.53 for a 2 bed 
1310 Belmont Ave
Centralia, WA 98531
(360) 330-2057
Chehalis Inn 
$84.00 for a 2 bed 
122 Interstate Avenue
Chehalis, WA 98532
(360) 740-5339
BOTH ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS *uffin:*


----------



## DETONATER

sebas65impalass said:


> that chrome flake looks good..... car will be painted by the weekend,thanks mark:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



lesstime said:


> sup mark hows everything been bro






1sikMC said:


> Thanks to our sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Hotel info
> *Motel 6 Centralia
> $61.53 for a 2 bed
> 1310 Belmont Ave
> Centralia, WA 98531
> (360) 330-2057
> Chehalis Inn
> $84.00 for a 2 bed
> 122 Interstate Avenue
> Chehalis, WA 98532
> (360) 740-5339
> BOTH ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS *uffin:*


TTMFT!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

Great seller, fast shipping BUT I think I am going to need another 4lb's or so lol

Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

StreetDreamsCC said:


> Great seller, fast shipping BUT I think I am going to need another 4lb's or so lolThanks Homie :thumbsup:


Lets do this! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

elspock84 said:


> x2


x3.


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*
































































































































































































<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

Hello MARK!!!! How is everything going...

Thanks for stopping by in my topic! Just putting flake on another 4 paintings.. flake looks beautiful as always Thanks a lot again!!!!

Hope you having a nice weeekend!!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hello MARK!!!! How is everything going...
> 
> Thanks for stopping by in my topic! Just putting flake on another 4 paintings.. flake looks beautiful as always Thanks a lot again!!!!
> 
> Hope you having a nice weeekend!!


Sup V! all is well..... Well hurry up and get them done... ya know we all want to see. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## lowdeville

Thanx for the latest shipment Mark,once again very satisfied,and fast shipping!:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

lowdeville said:


> Thanx for the latest shipment Mark,once again very satisfied,and fast shipping!:thumbsup:



Thanks! I do my best!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Sup V! all is well..... Well hurry up and get them done... ya know we all want to see. lol :thumbsup:



Haha rather not hurry too much... then I usually mess up everything hahahah JK

My days are busy right now but some extra pieces should be out in couple of days for sure... 

Have a great day my friend! Thanks again for amazing flake! Still loving it!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Haha rather not hurry too much... then I usually mess up everything hahahah JK
> 
> My days are busy right now but some extra pieces should be out in couple of days for sure...
> 
> Have a great day my friend! Thanks again for amazing flake! Still loving it!


Right on! Check this out yall...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

DETONATER said:


> Right on! Check this out yall...


 BAD ASS!!


----------



## DETONATER

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BAD ASS!!



Thanks! ! ! This is a collaboration between Veronika & myself... We might have others up our sleeve.....:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Right on! Check this out yall...











AWWW... THAT IS AWSOME MARK... VERY CREATIVE TOO...


----------



## agfyryd65

*flake*

Hello, do you make or do you know where i can get white flake? is the poly flake the same effect?


----------



## lesstime

i think this page needs a little color


----------



## cutebratt04

DETONATER said:


> Right on! Check this out yall...


Are You gunna make this a TShirt If so you know I'm guna want one lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE GOES THIS FLICK I FOUND ON ANOTHER THREAD... SPARKLE EFX ... TTT... THE FLAKES THAT GIVE THESE RIDES THE WOW FACTOR... WAS USED ON THIS BABY...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## az71monte

Payment sent.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## GoodTimes317

got my chrome flake homie.. Thanx for the quick shipping.. Thanx for the shirt too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT...


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

I need ultra violet ice pearl flake lmk pm me info bro see what u got close to it.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

any pics of the poly clear micro on corona cream paint?


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> ttt


Sup yo! How is the truck coming?



az71monte said:


> Payment sent.


Thanks for the purchase! 



6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T


Thanks Jeff! If was good seeing you at the show... 



1986Oscar said:


> got my chrome flake homie.. Thanx for the quick shipping.. Thanx for the shirt too.. :thumbsup:


TTMFT! 



Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTT...


Thanks Liz.... Say wuz up tp Chino...



Cadillac Dreamin said:


> I need ultra violet ice pearl flake lmk pm me info bro see what u got close to it.


Lavender in micro is all I have bro...











shoresmokesalot760 said:


> any pics of the poly clear micro on corona cream paint?


Sorry Jason... nada...


----------



## DETONATER

Maybe you want to be the next one to stock Sparkle Efx Flake? 
Minimum order required.... 40 Jars @ $600.00 + Shipping

Store front retail is $25 per jar


----------



## elspock84

lil spraying this weekend. royal blue micro and ultra mini flake blend.


----------



## elspock84

redrum flake blend. black base and a shitload of flake :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed this tonight but i fucked up my camera so i only got cell phone pics  

call this blend baby bluez


----------



## elspock84

my favorite blend so far. ive been wanting to do something with some ice green so i came up wit this blend. called simple green the pics dont do this flake no justice at all.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Maybe you want to be the next one to stock Sparkle Efx Flake?
> Minimum order required.... 40 Jars @ $600.00 + Shipping
> 
> Store front retail is $25 per jar


mines is bigger :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... LOVED HANGING OUT WITH YOU AND MS. ANGEL TODAY...


----------



## streetking

Do you have anything similar to hok kamen blue flake? its shifts from a blue to a green....if not ill see what spock can blend up for me


----------



## elspock84

kokaine over black base. like ive said before kokaine flake is a rainbow flake on DRUGS lol.


----------



## elspock84

streetking said:


> Do you have anything similar to hok kamen blue flake? its shifts from a blue to a green....if not ill see what spock can blend up for me


blue jewel flake. flip flops . blue jewel over bahama blue base.


----------



## elspock84

new videos in da sun


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> new videos in da sun



 WOW... LOVE THE SPARKLE... HAHAHA NICE WAY TO EXPERIMENT COMPA... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. mini .004 micro .008 standard .015 jumbo .040
JARS ARE 4 OUNCES $17.50ea + Shipping Avg shipped price per single jar order is $25.00 
*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

PAYPAL: [email protected]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## az71monte

I got my flake today. Thanks for the shirt. How did you know I was fat?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

az71monte said:


> I got my flake today. Thanks for the shirt. How did you know I was fat?


OMG... TOTALLY HALLARIOUS... HEY MARK HERE GOES A BUMP...


----------



## danny chawps

FLAKE THE WORLD MOVEMENT IN FULL EFFECT


----------



## danny chawps

DETONATER said:


> Sup yo! How is the truck coming?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the purchase!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff! If was good seeing you at the show...
> 
> 
> TTMFT!
> 
> 
> Thanks Liz.... Say wuz up tp Chino...
> 
> 
> Lavender in micro is all I have bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jason... nada...


that flake is OFF DA HOOOOOK ! i still have some


----------



## gema68

WILL BE PUTTING IN AN ORDER JUST TRYING TO CHOOSE THE COLORS


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> WILL BE PUTTING IN AN ORDER JUST TRYING TO CHOOSE THE COLORS


----------



## elspock84

gema68 said:


> WILL BE PUTTING IN AN ORDER JUST TRYING TO CHOOSE THE COLORS


just get them all


----------



## elspock84

:wow: whats this gonna look like


----------



## RAMIREZ512

HEY SPOCK
HOWS IT GOING WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT SPARKLE EFX FLAKE AT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> :wow: whats this gonna look like


IT WILL LOOK BAD ASS... CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH A MIX OF FLAKES... UNLESS YOU ARE COLORBLIND THAT IS... LMFAO... BUT SERIOUSLY I WANT TO SEE PICS OF THAT MIX COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

RAMIREZ512 said:


> HEY SPOCK
> HOWS IT GOING WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT SPARKLE EFX FLAKE AT


hit up da homie detonater. da only person i get my flake from. da flake master!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :wow: whats this gonna look like


This guys a mad man....! 



RAMIREZ512 said:


> HEY SPOCK
> HOWS IT GOING WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT SPARKLE EFX FLAKE AT


Replied via pm and email... Thanks homie..



Dreamwork Customs said:


> IT WILL LOOK BAD ASS... CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH A MIX OF FLAKES... UNLESS YOU ARE COLORBLIND THAT IS... LMFAO... BUT SERIOUSLY I WANT TO SEE PICS OF THAT MIX COMPA...


Me too, can't wait...



elspock84 said:


> hit up da homie detonater. da only person i get my flake from. da flake master!


Thanks spock... Done & done..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO IS GETTING SLEEPYS RIDE DONE SO HE CAN SHOOT IT AND START LAYING THE PATTERNS ON THE ROOF... YOU KNOW SPARKLE EFX. IS GONNA GET INCLUDED IN THIS RIDE TOO...:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHINO IS GETTING SLEEPYS RIDE DONE SO HE CAN SHOOT IT AND START LAYING THE PATTERNS ON THE ROOF... YOU KNOW SPARKLE EFX. IS GONNA GET INCLUDED IN THIS RIDE TOO...:thumbsup:


Ahh hell yeah! I'll bring my box of colors tomorrow...


----------



## gema68

JUST ORDERED MINE CANT WAIT!!!!!!I'LL BE LOSING SLEEP :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> This guys a mad man....!


spraying that gold rush blend tomorrow night!!!!! :run:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## gema68

:drama:


----------



## elspock84

4 good coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand and lay some tape :wow:

made sure there was flake everywhere


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX. GOING DOWN... LOL... TTT MARK...


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear will wetsand and reclear to burry patterns.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear will wetsand and reclear to burry patterns.


NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA... WOW TRY SAYING THAT 10 TIMES... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SLEEPYS WAGGON...


----------



## pink63impala

Do you,have anything close to bubblegum or pepto pink?


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SLEEPYS WAGGON...


:fool2::fool2::fool2: se me paro


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA... WOW TRY SAYING THAT 10 TIMES... LMAO...


NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA, NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA,NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA, NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA,NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA, NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA,NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA, NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA,NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA, NICE COLOR COMBO COMPA,


not that hard :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


And you thought you didn't have the patience to do graphix.....:twak:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> SLEEPYS WAGGON...


:yes::yes::yes: Now thats the WOW factor! Yeap! 



elspock84 said:


> COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE , COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE,COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE, COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE,COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE, COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE,COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE, COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE,COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE, COMPA COMBO COLOR NICE,
> 
> 
> Hard that not :uh:


Uhhh Compa must be Japanese..... 


Fool we don't read from right to left... :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> Do you,have anything close to bubblegum or pepto pink?


Sorry nothing like that..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> And you thought you didn't have the patience to do graphix.....:twak:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes::yes::yes: Now thats the WOW factor! Yeap!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh Compa must be Japanese.....
> 
> 
> Fool we don't read from right to left... :roflmao:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

finally gonna lay some flakes out from ya homie! bout to paint this navigator and throw them royal blue flakes i got from you on it... will post pix when done!!


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> 4 good coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand and lay some tape :wow:
> 
> made sure there was flake everywhere




Absolutely gorgeous work!!!!!! Love it!!


----------



## VeronikA

Hey Mark!!! Finally I made it to go thru your threads again and show you some love! Sorry I've been such a long time out of here.... Hope biz and life is going ok! Have a wonderful Sunday friend!!!

I put your flake back in action.. keep checking on Face and here too... people love your flake! Thank you again for all of them! You're the best!


----------



## lesstime

spock hooked it up once again  mark you got some really nice flake i love how it blings day and night


----------



## gema68

WHATS UP MARK JUST GOT MY FLAKE CANT BELIVE MY EYES THEY LOOK GOOD THANKS!!!! I'LL BE POSTING PIC AS SOON AS IT'S SPRAYED


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME FLICKS OF COUNTY BLUES BLINGING WITH SPARKLE EFFX...


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hey Mark!!! Finally I made it to go thru your threads again and show you some love! Sorry I've been such a long time out of here.... Hope biz and life is going ok! Have a wonderful Sunday friend!!!
> 
> I put your flake back in action.. keep checking on Face and here too... people love your flake! Thank you again for all of them! You're the best!



Thank you V...! All I ask god for is that you recover soon as we all love your art... We need to see those updates..! But when your back, don't rush into things as head injuries are no joke. Just get well... k..! 



lesstime said:


> spock hooked it up once again  mark you got some really nice flake i love how it blings day and night


Thanks Homie... looks bad ass...! 



gema68 said:


> WHATS UP MARK JUST GOT MY FLAKE CANT BELIVE MY EYES THEY LOOK GOOD THANKS!!!! I'LL BE POSTING PIC AS SOON AS IT'S SPRAYED


Thanks Daniel... I'm glad you like the colors...



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GO SOME FLICKS OF COUNTY BLUES BLINGING WITH SPARKLE EFX...


Oooo Weeee!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

bloody mary flake blend


----------



## DETONATER

=elspock84;14460971]bloody mary flake blend


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> bloody mary flake blend


hands down da best red blend ive made!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> hands down da best red blend ive made!


Bloody Mary

Now your customer has to worry about this bitch coming after them..... muahhhhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa! :shocked:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Bloody MaryNow your customer has to worry about this bitch coming after them..... muahhhhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa! :shocked:


 Umm not funny now I'm finna have nightmares hno:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. mini .004 micro .008 standard .015 jumbo .040
JARS ARE 4 OUNCES $17.50ea + Shipping Avg shipped price per single jar order is $25.00 
*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A WONDERFUL WEEKEND MARK... TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID WUV YA... THANKS...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

If you need some of that gangsta pimp shit for yo subs.... This is that shit! Get the vocal version....


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Bigjxloc

How many shades of gold do you offer Detonater?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

click on the pic dont know why it is not workin right! in the preview of the post it works





ttt for some


----------



## elspock84

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> click on the pic dont know why it is not workin right! in the preview of the post it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for some
> View attachment 356176



GANGSTA!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Bigjxloc said:


> How many shades of gold do you offer Detonater?


3, Light gold, 18k Gold, Aztec Gold... So light, dark, & extra dark. lol


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> 3, Light gold, 18k Gold, Aztec Gold... So light, dark, & extra dark. lol


you wouldnt call marigold a gold???


----------



## elspock84

this flake will be flying tomorrow!!


----------



## Bigjxloc

Looks good spock.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> you wouldnt call marigold a gold???


You could, but it has a slight orange hue to it. It's a part of the gold family.


----------



## elspock84

guacamole (lol) flake blend


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> click on the pic dont know why it is not workin right! in the preview of the post it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for some
> View attachment 356176



Hahahaha that's bad ass!!!! Love it!!!! Hahaha it's really cool!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> bloody mary flake blend



You don't play homie!!! Looks awesome!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!!!! Thank you so much for all wishes! Really appreciate your care! As you know I am finally back home from hospital.. all seems to be ok.. but it's matter of time. 
Thank you again for your care and support! You all guys are just so amazing! Thank you!

Hope everything is ok over there! Have a wonderful Friday and say hi to Angel from me! Thank you! Be safe my friend!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


>


love the color greatjob compa...


----------



## elspock84

VeronikA said:


> You don't play homie!!! Looks awesome!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:thanks


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of flake and 4 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

lavender blend


----------



## DETONATER

WoW!!!! Looking bad ass Spock...!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!!!!! Thank you so much for all wishes! Really appreciate your care! As you know I am finally back home from hospital.. all seems to be ok.. but it's matter of time.
> Thank you again for your care and support! You all guys are just so amazing! Thank you!
> 
> Hope everything is ok over there! Have a wonderful Friday and say hi to Angel from me! Thank you! Be safe my friend!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Ttt


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks Jeff!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

FINALLY PUT THESE FLAKES TO USEEEEE HAHA HERES SOME PIXXX










http://youtu.be/EntX0L6h18o


----------



## FlipFlopBox

WHAT COLOR FLAKES U GOT THAT WILL LOOK GOOD OVER A DARK BROWN BASE????? NEED SOMETHING TO MAKE MY CHEVY POPPP BOUT TO PAINT IT


----------



## DETONATER

FlipFlopBox said:


> WHAT COLOR FLAKES U GOT THAT WILL LOOK GOOD OVER A DARK BROWN BASE????? NEED SOMETHING TO MAKE MY CHEVY POPPP BOUT TO PAINT IT


Root beer brown flake.. and I have plenty... How much do you need?


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. mini .004 micro .008 standard .015 jumbo .040
JARS ARE 4 OUNCES $17.50ea + Shipping Avg shipped price per single jar order is $25.00 
*


----------



## DETONATER

<span style=\'color:green\'>PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## VeronikA

Happy Thursday Mark!!!! Flake looks awesome! As usual! Hope all is good with you!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

lemme get one jar im not going crazy just need an added sparkle to the car for a nice pop... pm me the paypal info and price i need micro rootbeer


----------



## rodzr

How much each jar


----------



## elspock84

FlipFlopBox said:


> lemme get one jar im not going crazy just need an added sparkle to the car for a nice pop... pm me the paypal info and price i need micro rootbeer


 1 jar :thumbsdown: need at least 2lbs :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

Silver and black flake....thanks again


----------



## FlipFlopBox

elspock84 said:


> 1 jar :thumbsdown: need at least 2lbs :biggrin:



lol u crazy i aint trying to flake it out the color i got has a bunch of pearl in it already so its got a nice flop/pop to it i just need something a lil extra.... dont wanna add too much flake and kill the pearl tone on it


----------



## DETONATER

rodzr said:


> How much each jar


$17.50 to $22.00 plus shipping starting at $7.00.. PM me what you need and I'll reply with a quote.. The Jars are 4oz...


----------



## DETONATER

801Rider;14521285]Silver and black flake....thanks again 










Nice! Looks bad ass... Thanks for posting your pic...


----------



## elspock84

FlipFlopBox said:


> lol u crazy i aint trying to flake it out the color i got has a bunch of pearl in it already so its got a nice flop/pop to it i just need something a lil extra.... dont wanna add too much flake and kill the pearl tone on it


2lbs of flake never hurt nobody car still needs to be wetsanded and recleard at least 3 more times. 
:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> 2lbs of flake never hurt nobody car still needs to be wetsanded and recleard at least 3 more times.
> :h5:


Spock! Now that is some bad ass flake..."color" lol 



VeronikA said:


> Happy Thursday Mark!!!! Flake looks awesome! As usual! Hope all is good with you!!!!!!!!


Thursday was a good day... Cut out the moon roof area in my car, and is coming out great... Ha flake..... look at your art work... looking good..


----------



## cali707sf

you got any close up pics of the midnight blue flake??? sprayed or just in the container?


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Thanks Jeff!!!





FlipFlopBox said:


> FINALLY PUT THESE FLAKES TO USEEEEE HAHA HERES SOME PIXXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/EntX0L6h18o





801Rider said:


> Silver and black flake....thanks again





elspock84 said:


> 2lbs of flake never hurt nobody car still needs to be wetsanded and recleard at least 3 more times.
> :h5:



FIRST OFF THANK YOU MARK, AND LASTLY LOOKING HELLA GOOD GUYS...


----------



## DETONATER

HardtoPlease65 said:


> :thumbsup:


Wazzzzzz Up! 



Dreamwork Customs said:


> FIRST OFF THANK YOU MARK, AND LASTLY LOOKING HELLA GOOD GUYS...


TTMFT!


----------



## elspock84

Got my list ready and I'm checking it over and over :wow:! I have TOO many empty jars :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## marquis_on_3

:inout:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

801Rider said:


> Silver and black flake....thanks again


any close ups of the flakes??? especially the black flake


----------



## pi4short

whats up mark...


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Got my list ready and I'm checking it over and over :wow:! I have TOO many empty jars :banghead:


I sent you a tease today... lol



marquis_on_3 said:


> :inout:


you know you need some of this... wud it dew... I'll hook you up.. 



pi4short said:


> whats up mark...


Sup playa.. whats good or new?


----------



## gema68

WHAT'S UP MARK FLAKE AND PATTERNS ABOUT TO BE SPRAYED ON


----------



## marquis_on_3

western blue shipped to 44144?


----------



## DETONATER

marquis_on_3 said:


> western blue shipped to 44144?


1 jar, $25. shipped
1, lb $68. shipped


----------



## elspock84

:wow::wow::scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elphoenixquetzal said:


> any close ups of the flakes??? especially the black flake


CHECK OUT HIS THREAD BRO. HE HAS REAL NICE PICS OF IT... 




WHAT'S UP MR. SPARKLE EFX... TTMFT FOR OUR BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHECK OUT HIS THREAD BRO. HE HAS REAL NICE PICS OF IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP MR. SPARKLE EFX... TTMFT FOR OUR BRO...


Wud it dew... I got a bad case of flash burn from molding in the moonroof flange yesterday... but it looks bad ass! 
My very first moon install... 
This is a picture of the initial tack up, but now its completely molded in..


----------



## Ru-Nutty

How much for all the colors in 4 oz. jars? Trying stock up for my new makeshift paint shop in my garage! Thanks...by the way, is it cheaper if I get them by quantity? LMK...


----------



## DETONATER

Ru-Nutty said:


> How much for all the colors in 4 oz. jars? Trying stock up for my new makeshift paint shop in my garage! Thanks...by the way, is it cheaper if I get them by quantity? LMK...


Pm sent..


----------



## elspock84

Sparkle efx nukkas!!!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Wud it dew... I got a bad case of flash burn from molding in the moonroof flange yesterday... but it looks bad ass! My very first moon install... This is a picture of the initial tack up, but now its completely molded in..


Its called a welding helmet look into it :twak:


----------



## elspock84

since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible. 
mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible.
> mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.



Lookin good spock!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Lookin good spock!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible.
> mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.



LOOKING GOOD COMPA!!!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GOOD COMPA!!!


thanks!


----------



## Classic Customs

BLING BLING!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHECK OUT HIS THREAD BRO. HE HAS REAL NICE PICS OF IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP MR. SPARKLE EFX... TTMFT FOR OUR BRO...


Thanks!!


----------



## 801Rider

Nice flake combo


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for stopping in fam... the Super Show is around the corner and there are quite of few rides showing that Sparkle Efx bling... I hope to see them post up there rides here after the show as you all are welcome to...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> ttt


Sup Hood!


----------



## elspock84

First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish! 










Also daddy was reppin at da hospital!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish! You just need a lil flake eyeshadow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also daddy was reppin at da hospital! Thanks Spock! Always getting down with the flake...! TTMFT for you homie!



TTMFT!


----------



## loyalty1s

Pm price on a jar of show stopper chrome.


----------



## DETONATER

loyalty1s said:


> Pm price on a jar of show stopper chrome.


pm sent ..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## ClassicPlayer

Sparkle EFX flake in San Antonio, Texas courtesy of elspock84! 2nd place lowrider bike mild


----------



## ClassicPlayer

^^^^ Southern Blues custom mix ^^^^


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> ^^^^ Southern Blues custom mix ^^^^


 Lookin good bro


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Mark!! How can I get one of dem SparklEfx shirts??!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Sup Mark!! How can I get one of dem SparklEfx shirts??!! :biggrin:


you need to order them from him. he had them up for sale since last yr. i actually need to place another oder. mines is getting kinda old now. full of flake and clear coat lol.


----------



## DETONATER

ClassicPlayer said:


> Sparkle EFX flake in San Antonio, Texas courtesy of elspock84! 2nd place lowrider bike mild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats homie! keep going with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Sup Mark!! How can I get one of dem SparklEfx shirts??!! :biggrin:


PM sent...



elspock84 said:


> you need to order them from him. he had them up for sale since last yr. i actually need to place another oder. mines is getting kinda old now. full of flake and clear coat lol.


Thanks Spock... I need your size... I forgot if it was a size 18 or 22...




LMAO...:rofl:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> PM sent...Thanks Spock... I need your size... I forgot if it was a size 18 or 22...LMAO...:rofl:


 26w mafucka!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

elspock84 said:


> Sparkle efx nukkas!!!


THATS NICE...


----------



## elspock84

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> THATS NICE...


 Thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> 26w mafucka!


Ok I'll send you some nipple pads too...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Ok I'll send you some nipple pads too...


:h5:


----------



## gema68




----------



## gema68

BAD ASS FLAKE MARK JUST NEEDS TO BE CLEARD


----------



## marko

love your flakes,,, do you ship to sweden ?,
if so, how mutch for 1 pound of ocean spray 0.15 and one pound of rainbow 0.15

Greetings from sweden,


----------



## 58 Del-pala

What do you guys use for a tip size to spray his .015? Right now I use a 1.8 to spray the .008.


----------



## elspock84

58 Del-pala said:


> What do you guys use for a tip size to spray his .015? Right now I use a 1.8 to spray the .008.


i spray all my flake threw 2.5 tip. but i use .008 flake more than any other. but have sprayed .015 u just gotta mixe enough where u wont clog and get the coverage u want.


----------



## E-Dizzle

elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also daddy was reppin at da hospital!




Congrats Carnal! There is no better feeling:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> BAD ASS FLAKE MARK JUST NEEDS TO BE CLEARD


Looks good...! 



marko said:


> love your flakes,,, do you ship to sweden ?,
> if so, how mutch for 1 pound of ocean spray 0.15 and one pound of rainbow 0.15
> 
> Greetings from sweden,


I have shipped to sweden... I will personal message you a price. Thanks! 



elspock84 said:


> i spray all my flake threw 2.5 tip. but i use .008 flake more than any other. but have sprayed .015 u just gotta mixe enough where u wont clog and get the coverage u want.


2.0 tip will work fine, but I have seen as small as 1.8.. But go with the 2.0 or above.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

im down for a shirt too!! what sizes u have?


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> im down for a shirt too!! what sizes u have?


I'm going to start printing soon... what size do you wear?


----------



## VeronikA

Hey Mark! Hope all is well with you my friend! Have a wonderful day! People loves your flake on my works. Thanks a lot again for that!


----------



## ezurcher

Thanks Mark got my flake.


----------



## gema68

TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


----------



## JustCruisin

gema68 said:


> TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


x2 Ya can even see it in fluorescent lights..  Some sparkleFX Standard Silver with some mini-silver mixed under oriental kandy..


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hey Mark! Hope all is well with you my friend! Have a wonderful day! People loves your flake on my works. Thanks a lot again for that!


All is good how about you with that injury? getting back into painting I see... Thats good.. keep up that bad ass work! :thumbsup:



ezurcher said:


> Thanks Mark got my flake.
> View attachment 369280






gema68 said:


> TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


Thanks Homie! 

=JustCruisin;14608288]x2 Ya can even see it in fluorescent lights..  Some sparkleFX Standard Silver with some mini-silver mixed under oriental kandy..









Came out real nice...! Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## gema68

JustCruisin said:


> x2 Ya can even see it in fluorescent lights..  Some sparkleFX Standard Silver with some mini-silver mixed under oriental kandy..


LOOKS REALLY GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


 Sparkle efx foe life


----------



## 70295

the show stopper chrome was finally put to use....thanks mark


----------



## elspock84

sebas65impalass said:


> View attachment 370185
> View attachment 370186
> the show stopper chrome was finally put to use....thanks mark


 Damn chuy te aventaste! Looking great carnal!


----------



## 70295

elspock84 said:


> Damn chuy te aventaste! Looking great carnal!


not me bro....REYES CUSTOMS......bardo,maurico and gerardo


----------



## DETONATER

sebas65impalass;14617034
View attachment 370185
View attachment 370186

the show stopper chrome was finally put to use....thanks mark[/QUOTE]

Looks great! thanks for posting...:thumbsup:



elspock84 said:


> Damn chuy te aventaste! Looking great carnal!


Sup yo...get any sleep yet...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> sebas65impalass;14617034
> View attachment 370185
> View attachment 370186
> the show stopper chrome was finally put to use....thanks mark


Looks great! thanks for posting...:thumbsup:Sup yo...get any sleep yet...[/QUOTE] Yeah but at all da wrong times. Like il come home sit on da couch and I'm out for da count for like 30 min :twak:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PAINTED BY CHAWP SHOP USING SPARKLE EFX FLAKE :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## elspock84

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT...


----------



## gema68

TTT :h5:


----------



## Paul K

got my box this morning.......... thnx mark:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TTT TOOK MY FRAME TO MY STORAGE UNIT TODAY AND THE FLAKES WAS DANCING I FELL IN LOVE WIT FUSHIA FLAKES 2DAY


----------



## DETONATER

Paul K said:


> got my box this morning.......... thnx mark:h5:


That's Great!!! It was a pleasure doing biz with you...! I'll be here for when you need to restock...:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

A big THANK YOU to all who have purchased and have also posted pics of there projects...! It has been a pleasure doing my little part in helping others achieve there dreams...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> A big THANK YOU to all who have purchased and have also posted pics of there projects...! It has been a pleasure doing my little part in helping others achieve there dreams...


 :h5: thank u for da great service!!


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. *


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

elspock84 said:


>


wow what color is that need to repaint my daughters schwinn this winter i want to do pink with white fenders same as it came


----------



## bonediggetie

. Sparkle EFX B-in put to work!! Thanks Detonater


----------



## DETONATER

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> wow what color is that need to repaint my daughters schwinn this winter i want to do pink with white fenders same as it came


I'm sure this is a mix from spock but I'm sure there is some Rose Copper and Brilliant Pink in the mix...



bonediggetie said:


> View attachment 372622
> View attachment 372623
> View attachment 372621
> . Sparkle EFX B-in put to work!! Thanks Detonater


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> I'm sure this is a mix from spock but I'm sure there is some Rose Copper and pink


Yes one my blends  if u want that mix pay da homie mark his money and il give him and him only the formula


----------



## mrotero

hey man im looking for that rainbow flake...pm me a price shipped to 92243...


----------



## elspock84

mrotero said:


> hey man im looking for that rainbow flake...pm me a price shipped to 92243...


try some of that kokaine flake its like rainbow but on drugs :420:


----------



## Paul K

DETONATER said:


> That's Great!!! It was a pleasure doing biz with you...! I'll be here for when you need to restock...:thumbsup:


for sure man :thumbsup:


----------



## mrotero

elspock84 said:


> try some of that kokaine flake its like rainbow but on drugs :420:


its for ma hijas bike...she picked the flake out...sat her on ma lap and showed her mark's products...


----------



## elspock84

mrotero said:


> its for ma hijas bike...she picked the flake out...sat her on ma lap and showed her mark's products...


 What color are u going to be putting this over??


----------



## DETONATER

Just a Lil update for the homies....


----------



## elspock84

Saaaaassssss! Looking good brotha!


----------



## tnimpala

whats name of that(gold)base/flake you used? looks real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

tnimpala said:


> whats name of that(gold)base/flake you used? looks real nice! :thumbsup:


That was the 18k old flake in micro used but you would need to ask bonediggetie about the base. He just ordered the gold flake from me.


----------



## Raise Up

Do u have any test shots of the black flake over a blake base?


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Do u have any test shots of the black flake over a black base?


Nope sorry...


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Mark!!! How is everything? Hope all is well with you! Have a great sunday friend!!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Hello Mark!!! How is everything? Hope all is well with you! Have a great sunday friend!!


Sup, all is good... getting ready for paint soon... hows the truck? work on him lately?


----------



## gema68

SPARKLE EFX TTT


----------



## bonediggetie

tnimpala said:


> whats name of that(gold)base/flake you used? looks real nice! :thumbsup:


It's Hok BC 01 solar gold the flake and that color go very well togather and the Shit looks even sicker after all the kandys on top of it......


----------



## louies90

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Do u have any test shots of the black flake over a blake base?


im gonna be spraying some next week ill post up pics and videos as soon as im done :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup mark, what it do, Outstanding Flake award at da Vegas Show using Sparkle EFX product!!! TTT


----------



## elspock84

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Sup mark, what it do, Outstanding Flake award at da Vegas Show using Sparkle EFX product!!! TTT


 Gangsta!!! Congrats homie!!


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> SPARKLE EFX TTT


Thanks Homie...



bonediggetie said:


> It's Hok BC 01 solar gold the flake and that color go very well togather and the Shit looks even sicker after all the kandys on top of it......


Thanks for the info... keep it bling! 



louies90 said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup loco...



elspock84 said:


> im gonna be spraying some next week ill post up pics and videos as soon as im done :thumbsup:


:drama:


HardtoPlease65 said:


> Sup mark, what it do, Outstanding Flake award at da Vegas Show using Sparkle EFX product!!! TTT











That is what the hell I'm talking about! Congrats Micky... Hell ya! Just don't ever leave your keys laying around because you'll find me crusing your ride... lol



elspock84 said:


> Gangsta!!! Congrats homie!!


X10000


----------



## elspock84

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^ COME TO CALI AND SHOOT SOME PATTERNS...IM SURE PEOPLE WANNA GET SOME FLAKE AND PATTERNS SHOT..


----------



## elspock84

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> ^^^^^ COME TO CALI AND SHOOT SOME PATTERNS...IM SURE PEOPLE WANNA GET SOME FLAKE AND PATTERNS SHOT..


 Not yet homie let me get some more experience :thumbsup: when I'm ready I'll hit u up first  Oh and TTT!!!!!!! Sparkle efx fo life.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=HaPk0OSFiJs 53 sec elspock work with marks flake


----------



## DETONATER

THX LESSTIME...!


----------



## lesstime

no thank you for helping out this flake is outstanding spock laid it down GOOD so smooth


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> im gonna be spraying some next week ill post up pics and videos as soon as im done :thumbsup:


hno:


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> no thank you for helping out this flake is outstanding spock laid it down GOOD so smooth


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84

*HEY!!! I JUST SENT U AN EMAIL WIT MY BIG FLAKE ORDER!!!!:wow:*


----------



## lesstime

heres a few pics that homie matt posted in the bike area


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> no thank you for helping out this flake is outstanding spock laid it down GOOD so smooth


:thumbsup:



elphoenixquetzal said:


> hno:


:420:


elspock84 said:


> :h5:


:boink:



elspock84 said:


> *HEY!!! I JUST SENT U AN EMAIL WIT MY BIG FLAKE ORDER!!!!:wow:*


:naughty::drama:



lesstime said:


> View attachment 377614
> View attachment 377615
> View attachment 377617
> heres a few pics that homie matt posted in the bike area


:h5:


----------



## Catalyzed

*Should be spraying my nieces bike next week** with the fuchsia flake I got from you**! Will post up pics & vids once done! Sparkle EFX to the top!*


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Hey brother I sprayed some of the Show Stopper Chrome .015 today and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## elspock84

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## gema68




----------



## DETONATER

PASSIONATE63;14623433]PAINTED BY CHAWP SHOP USING SPARKLE EFX FLAKE :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[


So! someone got 2nd Place 20" Radical in Vegas......:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Catalyzed said:


> *Should be spraying my nieces bike next week** with the fuchsia flake I got from you**! Will post up pics & vids once done! Sparkle EFX to the top!*



Thanks G! 



58 Del-pala said:


> Hey brother I sprayed some of the Show Stopper Chrome .015 today and LOVE IT!!!
> 
> View attachment 378153
> View attachment 378154
> View attachment 378155


Thats what I'm talking about... :thumbsup:



elspock84 said:


> :drama: :drama: :drama:





gema68 said:


>


Sup fellas...:h5:


----------



## caddyryder10

what up mark...ttt for ya:biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

mark i need your help homie.... what color would look good over a dark brown mettalic base and under a rootbeer kandy???? since i cant get the hok rootbeer im using the planet colors but it just doesnt seem to have the depth or pop of house of kolor... i need some additives under the candy to give me that nice pop in the sun...... what you think would work best?????


----------



## DETONATER

caddyryder10 said:


> what up mark...ttt for ya:biggrin:


Sup yo! Thanks! 



FlipFlopBox said:


> mark i need your help homie.... what color would look good over a dark brown mettalic base and under a rootbeer kandy???? since i cant get the hok rootbeer im using the planet colors but it just doesnt seem to have the depth or pop of house of kolor... i need some additives under the candy to give me that nice pop in the sun...... what you think would work best?????


PM sent...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHECK OUT THE SPARKLE GOING DOWN ON ESTILERO 79 MARK... 








[/IMG]


----------



## DETONATER

BLING BLING...!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> ttt


 :squint: hola


----------



## zillaguy

How much is flake lavander and blue Ryan pres.Lowrider style c.c. St.Augustine Fl.


----------



## bonediggetie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHECK OUT THE SPARKLE GOING DOWN ON ESTILERO 79 MARK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Hey... Nice color....






. TTT


----------



## DETONATER

zillaguy said:


> How much is flake lavander and blue Ryan pres.Lowrider style c.c. St.Augustine Fl.


Sup yo... $45 shipped, PM me the colors you chose, Lavender and what blue? 



bonediggetie said:


> Hey... Nice color....
> View attachment 380050
> . TTT


Almost the same gold... The Monte has several golds and sizes mixed...


----------



## zillaguy

DETONATER said:


> Sup yo... $45 shipped, PM me the colors you chose, Lavender and what blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost the same gold... The Monte has several golds and sizes mixed...


 Light baby blue and lavender or let me know what color it is you have and that 45 each shipped I'm sure


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bonediggetie said:


> Hey... Nice color....
> View attachment 380050
> . TTT


THANKS LIKE MARK SAID WE MAKE OUR OWN CUSTOMS MIXXES SO DON'T WORRY WE NEVER BITE NO ONE!!! ONCE IT'S PATTERNED OUT AND DONE TELL ME IF YOU SEE ANY SIMILARITIES... TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX!!!


----------



## bonediggetie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> im gonna be spraying some next week ill post up pics and videos as soon as im done :thumbsup:


Thanks i'll be looking for it :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS LIKE MARK SAID WE MAKE OUR OWN CUSTOMS MIXXES SO DON'T WORRY WE NEVER BITE NO ONE!!! ONCE IT'S PATTERNED OUT AND DONE TELL ME IF YOU SEE ANY SIMILARITIES... TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX!!!


 Ummm I don't think he was saying yaw was biting just sayin nice color :uh: :wave: sup


----------



## bonediggetie

elspock84 said:


> Ummm I don't think he was saying yaw was biting just sayin nice color :uh: :wave: sup


yes thank you! TTT....no beef pork or chinken here just love for game...


----------



## marquis_on_3

i need some flake


----------



## DETONATER

marquis_on_3 said:


> i need some flake


What would you like? You can send me the details in a personal message.. click on my user name and select private message..


----------



## marquis_on_3

pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

marquis_on_3 said:


> pm sent


replied.... 


Whats good, mmmkandy...:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Whuzz up Mark! How is everything! Just stopped by to say lil hi and wish you nice rest of the Sunday friend!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Whuzz up Mark! How is everything! Just stopped by to say lil hi and wish you nice rest of the Sunday friend!


Hey! Thx! all is good here... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

xmas in october!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> xmas in october!!!!


----------



## chtrone

elspock84 said:


> xmas in october!!!!


What does that run?


----------



## elspock84

chtrone said:


> What does that run?


i got about 540 invested here.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*BUMP!*


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> i got about 540 invested here.


 :shocked:


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> :shocked:


gotta stock up for da winter homie :biggrin:


----------



## gema68

THANKS MARK FOR COMING THOUGH ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE TTT FOR MARK & SPARKLE EFX FLAKE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Sup Mark


----------



## elspock84

Fade away paint job wit flake  from royal blue blend to a light blue flake blend. 3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


----------



## CharkBait

I need lik a halloween orange in micro


----------



## elspock84

CharkBait said:


> I need lik a halloween orange in micro


 Get da orange and spray it over black looks really good that way.


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> THANKS MARK FOR COMING THOUGH ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE TTT FOR MARK & SPARKLE EFX FLAKE :thumbsup:


Cool, cool! if we as fellow ridaz can help each other out then thats what were supposed to do...



bigshod said:


> Sup Mark


Sup foo! 



CharkBait said:


> I need lik a halloween orange in micro


:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Fade away paint job wit flake  from royal blue blend to a light blue flake blend. 3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


Do I see some painted on wires? :shocked:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Do I see some painted on wires? :shocked:


 Yes some 13s I got off a homie. I think I'm just gonna flip them don't like 13s on caddys


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

would be nice to pin a page of the flake colors :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

B DOG said:


> would be nice to pin a page of the flake colors :dunno:


All u gotta do is go back a few pages and u will see them. I'll bump them up for u


----------



## elspock84

*Over 10 lbs ea of Micro and Medium, same as F-15 in stock today. Get your order of 1lb shipped today for $65 bucks Paypal: [email protected] *




























Lots of jars always in stock too! :biggrin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Jumbo.*








































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

Spock at it again... Looking Bro!


----------



## B DOG

got my flake in. will be ordering more next payday. i think a few jars of blue will do this time around.


----------



## DETONATER

B DOG said:


> got my flake in. will be ordering more next payday. i think a few jars of blue will do this time around.


Right on! How is that yellow gold? and what blue were you thinking about B-Dog?


----------



## MISTER ED

Is there a difference in the cocaine white and the pearl white.....


----------



## elspock84

MISTER ED said:


> Is there a difference in the cocaine white and the pearl white.....


 The kokaine flake is what I call a rainbow flake on drugs! It flips to a bunch of diffrent colors. The white flake is just pearlescent white flake. Go to my YouTube page and look up kokaine flake


----------



## MISTER ED

elspock84 said:


> The kokaine flake is what I call a rainbow flake on drugs! It flips to a bunch of diffrent colors. The white flake is just pearlescent white flake. Go to my YouTube page and look up kokaine flake


Thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MISTER ED said:


> Is there a difference in the cocaine white and the pearl white.....


PERSONALLY I LOVE THE WAY THE KOCAINE WHITE SHIFTS, THAT FLAKE IS AWSOME... TTT OH AND NICE FADE... LOL... SOMEONE IS GETTING CREATIVE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Ummm I don't think he was saying yaw was biting just sayin nice color :uh: :wave: sup


NO HE DIDN'T, JUST CLARIFIED THERE WOULD BE NO SIMILARITIES, AND THAT WE DON'T BITE NO ONE... WHAT CAN I SAY COMPA, I HANG AROUND MEN ALL DAMN DAY SO SOMETIMES I COME OFF AS AN ASSHOLE... :twak: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NO HE DIDN'T, JUST CLARIFIED THERE WOULD BE NO SIMILARITIES, AND THAT WE DON'T BITE NO ONE... WHAT CAN I SAY COMPA, I HANG AROUND MEN ALL DAMN DAY SO SOMETIMES I COME OFF AS AN ASSHOLE... :twak: :twak:


Damn! Did she just call us ASSHOLES.....?? :biggrin: jk... I know what you mean :wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## ClassicPlayer

Paint by Spock using SParkleEFX flake :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

ClassicPlayer said:


> Paint by Spock using SParkleEFX flake :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting up! Looking real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## mmmkandy

:inout:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> ClassicPlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paint by Spock using SParkleEFX flake :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting up! Looking real good! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

Ok Guys and Gals, Just an idea in the works for some T-Shirts... A colab between Veronika,Mickey,Ant and myself so far... What do you think?


----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## elspock84

:thumbsup::thumbsup::scrutinize:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

DETONATER said:


> Ok Guys and Gals, Just an idea in the works for some T-Shirts... A colab between Veronika,Mickey,Ant and myself so far... What do you think?


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:rimshot:


----------



## MISTER ED

MISTER ED said:


> Is there a difference in the cocaine white and the pearl white.....


So since i want to paint my car pearl white i guess i want the pearl...not much of a fan a changin colors thanks peeps


----------



## DETONATER

MISTER ED said:


> So since i want to paint my car pearl white i guess i want the pearl...not much of a fan a changin colors thanks peeps


When did you want to place an order and are you going to flake the whole car?


----------



## MISTER ED

elspock84 said:


> The kokaine flake is what I call a rainbow flake on drugs! It flips to a bunch of diffrent colors. The white flake is just pearlescent white flake. Go to my YouTube page and look up kokaine flake





DETONATER said:


> When did you want to place an order and are you going to flake the whole car?


Hopefully soon but no not the whole car.....


----------



## DETONATER

MISTER ED said:


> Hopefully soon but no not the whole car.....


ok well maybe you want to hit the roof with a micro clear poly flake instead.. you get the twinkle and the color of the base shining through.


----------



## MISTER ED

Ok thanks i want to do a little like danny d style where he doesnt flake the whole car.....so the pearl flake wont work


----------



## DETONATER

MISTER ED said:


> Ok thanks i want to do a little like danny d style where he doesnt flake the whole car.....so the pearl flake wont work


Ummm idk for sure... but if you want a little flake bling/sparkle I think the clear would be the best choice. or use some silver ice pearl over the white. that will make it bright as hell...


----------



## MISTER ED

Ok thanks


----------



## DETONATER

MISTER ED said:


> Ok thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::scrutinize:





HardtoPlease65 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I've got to send this info over the the company for a quote for the transfers... we'll see


bigshod said:


> :rimshot:


Sup Shod!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

]


----------



## elspock84

DOO DOO BROWN FLAKE BLEND


----------



## elspock84

i had 4 blends laying around but not enough for one bike so i threw them all together and this came out. looks fucking crazy lol 
its lavender then fuschia then blue then red its fucking crazy. too bad i dont know whats all in it lol. 





































































fucking youtube removed da audio lol


----------



## DETONATER

That Lavender Mix is CRAZY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Still Hated

Got mine.............flake is badass....thanks again.....perfect service.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> DOO DOO BROWN FLAKE BLEND





elspock84 said:


> i had 4 blends laying around but not enough for one bike so i threw them all together and this came out. looks fucking crazy lol
> its lavender then fuschia then blue then red its fucking crazy. too bad i dont know whats all in it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking youtube removed da audio lol


HEY COMPA THE DOO DOO BROWN IS CLOSE TO THE CHARLIE BROWN YOU DID AINT IT??? AND THAT LAVENDAR MIX IS FUCKIN NICE...


----------



## elspock84

Canadian flake blend over black


----------



## elspock84

lavender became a popular color overnight lol. did another lavender blend.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... HOPE YOU STAYED WARM THIS WEEKEND MARK... TTT


----------



## FlipFlopBox

any pics of some green flakes???? mite need a jar


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: T T T


Thanks Jeff... 



Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTT... HOPE YOU STAYED WARM THIS WEEKEND MARK... TTT


Yes, although in need of a new work jacket... Time for more BBQ...:thumbsup:



FlipFlopBox said:


> any pics of some green flakes???? mite need a jar


Check out spock's videos maybe something there... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1#p/u


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in all sizes. Micro, standard Medium & Large .025 Square.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY COMPA THE DOO DOO BROWN IS CLOSE TO THE CHARLIE BROWN YOU DID AINT IT??? AND THAT LAVENDAR MIX IS FUCKIN NICE...


Nope complete diffrent shade! Its actually lighter looks more of a carmel.


----------



## LaChula1

how do i place order 1- rootbeer 1- canadian blue 1- laser rasberry 1-brilliant purple 4oz Jar each:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

LaChula1 said:


> how do i place order 1- rootbeer 1- canadian blue 1- laser rasberry 1-brilliant purple 4oz Jar each:thumbsup:


pm mark and let him know was sup :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

TTT SPARKLE EFX


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup: pm me some prices shipped big silver flake


----------



## DETONATER

LaChula1 said:


> how do i place order 1- rootbeer 1- canadian blue 1- laser rasberry 1-brilliant purple 4oz Jar each:thumbsup:


Replied via PM, Thanks... 



elspock84 said:


> pm mark and let him know was sup :thumbsup:


Thank you Spock!



gema68 said:


> TTT SPARKLE EFX


Sup yo...! Thanks for the bump... whats good with the patterns... maybe this weekend? after the rain... lol 



mmmkandy said:


> :thumbsup: pm me some prices shipped big silver flake


Pm sent..


----------



## elspock84

got my shit yesterday ill post pics up tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> got my shit yesterday ill post pics up tonight :thumbsup:


*Pics or it didn't happen!*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup: MR. FLAKE


----------



## DETONATER

How to order for the NEWBIE... not registered...? 

Register first... Don't you hate waiting for your page to load with all the ad's...? That's the reason to register...

Check out my topic and choose the colors you would like and create a list.:thumbsup: 

Click on my user name "DETONATER" choose "PRIVATE MESSAGE" and send me your list. 


I will reply with a total and dirrections on how to pay. Once complete I will ship USPS Priority 2-3 day delivery and private message you a tracking number.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Quick and simple way to save you cash on your flake investment..


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup: thanks again


----------



## DETONATER

mmmkandy said:


> :thumbsup: thanks again


Damn that was fast...! Cool deal... :h5:


----------



## gema68

SHOT OUT TO MARK SPARKLE EFX TTT


----------



## elspock84

patterns next on these lil projects 




































metal ice cooler im doing also for my fam.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE GOES A LIL BLING YOUR WAY... LMAO... ;p SPARKLE EFX... B4 CLEAR, NOW PICTURE THIS BABY WET...


----------



## VeronikA

Hey Mark!!! Here is lil Tuesday BUMP! Have a good week friend! :wave:


----------



## blue thunder

Here is Sparkle EFX shinning at night with only one coat of clear over them. 2 thumbs up for these flakes


----------



## el peyotero

TTT! im a sucker for the flake, love this thread


----------



## elspock84

cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol.


----------



## DETONATER

blue thunder said:


> Here is Sparkle EFX shinning at night with only one coat of clear over them. 2 thumbs up for these flakes



:shocked: What color is that? Got Bling!


----------



## DETONATER

Damn, there is some flake going on up in here...! Looking bad ass! And a quick hello to everyone. Thanks for stopping buy and showing some love! :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

:/ can you get elspock some bigger shirts? looking like a sack of potatoes in your shirts..


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :/ can you get elspock some bigger shirts? looking like a sack of potatoes in your shirts..


y dont u go fuck ya self bitch! :twak:


----------



## blue thunder

DETONATER said:


> :shocked: What color is that? Got Bling!


Silver flake over a silver base, that roof shines when the sun his it.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> y dont u go fuck ya self bitch! :twak:


You know your bro is just mad because the dress he sent me to print is not done yet. Sorry Louie I had to let out your secret.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> You know your bro is just mad because the dress he sent me to print is not done yet. Sorry Louie I had to let out your secret.


Awww luckys!!! I want a moomoo too!!


----------



## DETONATER

Dont get it twisted no dress weatring here...! You wear dresses to bish. I bet its flaked out too. Lol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY elspock84 COME PATTERN OUT MY CAR OUT HOMIE.....


----------



## elspock84

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> HEY elspock84 COME PATTERN OUT MY CAR OUT HOMIE.....


Maybe next year homie.


----------



## gema68

WHAT'S UP MARK GETTING READY TO CLEAR MY RIDE THIS SATURDAY WILL POST PICTURES BY THE EVENING SPARKEL EFX TTT


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

time to order more flakes  lol 

you the only person i will ever buy flakes from..... even tho i keep buying and have nothing to paint with them ill keep buying hahah.... but i got a guy looking to get his car flaked out finally!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FlipFlopBox said:


> time to order more flakes  lol
> 
> you the only person i will ever buy flakes from..... even tho i keep buying and have nothing to paint with them ill keep buying hahah.... but i got a guy looking to get his car flaked out finally!!!


DON'T FEEL BAD HOMIE... WE HAVE A PRETTY GOOD STOCK CUZ YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN SOMEONE WILL WANT FLAKES... AND WE LOVE FLAKES HERE... LOL... SPECIALLY SPARKLE EFX... GLAD YOU FINALLY GOT A CAR TO SPRAY...


----------



## elspock84

all flake patterns not a drop of candy on frame 
:thumbsup:


----------



## marko

anyone got any pics on something painted with ocean spray 0.15 , thinking about flaking my 59 linc, convertible in it , any suggestion an what base color to use, 
black or somekind of teal metallic base ?


----------



## elspock84

marko said:


> anyone got any pics on something painted with ocean spray 0.15 , thinking about flaking my 59 linc, convertible in it , any suggestion an what base color to use,
> black or somekind of teal metallic base ?


If u go all black ur gonna want to use a smaller flake and then use da .15 top of that. If u wanna stick to .15 I would go wit a simliar color as da flake. Cause it would take a lot of coats of 15 to cover.


----------



## DETONATER

marko said:


> anyone got any pics on something painted with ocean spray 0.15 , thinking about flaking my 59 linc, convertible in it , any suggestion an what base color to use,
> black or somekind of teal metallic base ?





elspock84 said:


> If u go all black ur gonna want to use a smaller flake and then use da .15 top of that. If u wanna stick to .15 I would go wit a simliar color as da flake. Cause it would take a lot of coats of 15 to cover.



Marko, since you are in sweeden I would order 1 each lb of Micro and standard .015. Shoot a teal color base and then mix both flakes together and shoot. You will get the look you desire "if that is a full looking flake job" and get the coverage you need with out having to order multiple pounds to be shipped over seas. You will still have a remarkable flake job. 

If you are ok with a teal metallic base where you can see it through the flake then you can go any route. 1 lb micro, 1 jar .015 for the last flake hand. its really up to you. Although the micro will cover really good you wont see to much base as long as its teal. but I would go with what I first stated.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Marko, since you are in sweeden I would order 1 each lb of Micro and standard .015. Shoot a teal color base and then mix both flakes together and shoot. You will get the look you desire "if that is a full looking flake job" and get the coverage you need with out having to order multiple pounds to be shipped over seas. You will still have a remarkable flake job.
> 
> If you are ok with a teal metallic base where you can see it through the flake then you can go any route. 1 lb micro, 1 jar .015 for the last flake hand. its really up to you. Although the micro will cover really good you wont see to much base as long as its teal. but I would go with what I first stated.. :thumbsup:


what mark stated is what i did with my caddy. 1lb of each micro and mini mixed. i sprayed a blue base first than added 3 coats of flake. 
this is the western blue flake from mark over a blue base.


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## gema68

HEAR IS A PICTURE ROOTBEER,COPPER PENNY,SAND AND CINNAMON STILL NEEDS ANOTHER LAYER OF CLEAR TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 4 MARK :thumbsup: MR. FLAKE


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

gema68 said:


> HEAR IS A PICTURE ROOTBEER,COPPER PENNY,SAND AND CINNAMON STILL NEEDS ANOTHER LAYER OF CLEAR TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


:fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1[/QUOTE]


----------



## DETONATER

You can catch me at the Indio Ca swap meet today... for those out there in Desert Town... :thumbsup: from 5pm to 11pm


----------



## *ryno*

what size tip you guys spraying the flake with? 
.oo8
.015
.025
and what psi?
inter coat or regular clear?


----------



## elspock84

*ryno* said:


> what size tip you guys spraying the flake with?
> .oo8
> .015
> .025
> and what psi?
> inter coat or regular clear?


I spray all flake through my 2.5 tip gun. Psi i dunno I just do it be feel now. Intercoat is da way to go


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MARK AND FAMILY MAY YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## *ryno*

elspock84 said:


> I spray all flake through my 2.5 tip gun. Psi i dunno I just do it be feel now. Intercoat is da way to go


thanks. i have always done the .015 and smaller with a 1.8 in reg clear, but just order an iwata 3.0 for some bigger stuff.
you guys spray allot more flake then me, so i figured id ask!


----------



## marquis_on_3

what colors r considered 'flip flop' colors?


----------



## DETONATER

marquis_on_3 said:


> what colors r considered 'flip flop' colors?


The Laser colors flip..


----------



## caddyryder10

happy turkey day


----------



## DETONATER

caddyryder10 said:


> happy turkey day


Thanks will, and happy thanks giving to everyone too... :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

SPARKLE EFX TTT


----------



## jtek

what size flake do you recommend shooting through lace?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

thanks man the flake worked out wicked


----------



## elspock84

jtek said:


> what size flake do you recommend shooting through lace?


Micro or or ultra micro.


----------



## marko

DETONATER said:


> Marko, since you are in sweeden I would order 1 each lb of Micro and standard .015. Shoot a teal color base and then mix both flakes together and shoot. You will get the look you desire "if that is a full looking flake job" and get the coverage you need with out having to order multiple pounds to be shipped over seas. You will still have a remarkable flake job.
> 
> If you are ok with a teal metallic base where you can see it through the flake then you can go any route. 1 lb micro, 1 jar .015 for the last flake hand. its really up to you. Although the micro will cover really good you wont see to much base as long as its teal. but I would go with what I first stated.. :thumbsup:


thanks for the help,, i think il go with the mix of micro and 0.15 , gonna order it from you after christmas if its okey. 
do you thing the ocean spray will work nice with a teal base ? really hard to find any pics on teal flake jobs , only silver with a teal candy on top , and that i dont want. 
Greetings from sweden .


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


Ohhh wow love the new oldschool one! Looks super beautiful Mark!!!

Have a great weekend friend!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Ohhh wow love the new oldschool one! Looks super beautiful Mark!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend friend!


Thanks and Yes it has some super bling to it... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking

what size is the regular flake?


----------



## elspock84

streetking said:


> what size is the regular flake?


.25 old school flake .15 regular .08 micro .04 ultra micro


----------



## DETONATER

streetking said:


> what size is the regular flake?





elspock84 said:


> .25 old school flake .15 regular .08 micro .04 ultra micro


.015 STANDARD MEDIUM, SAME AS HOK F-15


----------



## streetking

pm me a price on 2oz .025 silver flake and 2oz .015 silver flake shipped 95492


----------



## elspock84

finally flaked out my badges today. these are just da begining of what im gonna do to these. patterns are next. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

new green blend :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

streetking said:


> pm me a price on 2oz .025 silver flake and 2oz .015 silver flake shipped 95492


$47 shipped, 4oz ea


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## CharkBait

Pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

CharkBait said:


> Pm sent


PM replied to

As of now I will be on my phone also..


----------



## 70295

thanks mark...i got the charts:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

price shipped on a 4oz jar of fire red:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

some patterns maybe tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## gema68

BLING* BLING* BLING* UNDER THE STREET LIGHTS


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84;13110336]here's da video finally 








Laser Orange over some Orange base.... Looking good...!


----------



## King of the Burbz

so is that blue gun metal flake considered black flake???i dont know much about this stuff or how to lay it down but we a project we are doing and we was thinking to use black flake as flames for one of my rods that is flat black.just wonderin


----------



## sic713

ooo that old school flake looks nice.. im a need that for super freak..


----------



## DETONATER

King of the Burbz said:


> so is that blue gun metal flake considered black flake???i dont know much about this stuff or how to lay it down but we a project we are doing and we was thinking to use black flake as flames for one of my rods that is flat black.just wonderin


Hello, If you were to put all 3 colors in order from light to dark it would be. Blue Gun Metal, Gun Metal, Then Black. Hope this helps.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Island Stylin'

*The Flake came in!!! Just what I needed.... 1 pound of Flake + 1964 Impala WAGON Roof = 1 BAD ASS FLAKED OUT LOWRIDER*


----------



## elspock84

Island Stylin' said:


> *The Flake came in!!! Just what I needed.... 1 pound of Flake + 1964 Impala WAGON Roof = 1 BAD ASS FLAKED OUT LOWRIDER*


dont forget to post up pics homie!


----------



## gema68

JUST PASSING THOUGH TO SAY WHAT'S UP MARK SPARKLE EFX TTT


----------



## DETONATER

What's good, What's good...? Thanks to all for showing the love... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


Blinding son!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


X 2 TTT


----------



## elspock84

pink lemonade blend


----------



## elspock84

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## CUZICAN

I'll be in touch real soon. Got a special project Im working on!


----------



## DETONATER

CUZICAN said:


> I'll be in touch real soon. Got a special project Im working on!


:h5:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

Need some royal blue flake pm me info pay pal I mean


----------



## DETONATER

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> Need some royal blue flake pm me info pay pal I mean


Sending PM...


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

elspock84 said:


> gunmetal base wit some gunmetal flake wit a lil sumtin i added


What's the best way to mix ur flake to spray or should I say the technical way that it will bling the most.. ? P.m. me reply please thanks again.


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. *


----------



## DETONATER

Laser Green & Laser Pink








Laser Yellow, Laser Purple, Laser Orange


----------



## chef

thanks


----------



## chef

hey can you pm me the price and pics of all your greens ,and size i want med size so what ever you have i want to spray different greens, thanks


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> hey can you pm me the price and pics of all your greens ,and size i want med size so what ever you have i want to spray different greens, thanks


ICE GREEN 








LIME GREEN 








EMERALD GREEN 








MOSS GREEN 









$20 PER 4OZ JAR $60 PER POUND. PLUS SHIPPING...


----------



## gema68

SPARKLE EFX 2TT


----------



## bigshod

wut up.....


----------



## elspock84

70]*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. *


































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how many oz's would i need to spray up a 20'' street bicycle frame?


----------



## DETONATER

PASSIONATE63 said:


> how many oz's would i need to spray up a 20'' street bicycle frame?


Check with elspock as he paints them all the time.. Thanks.


----------



## Classic Customs

Then post the info on how much elspock says it will take. I'm really thinking of flaking out the tins on my bike. Never shot flake before but I managed to fumble through a couple paint jobs without screwing it up this summer. So might give flake a try


----------



## DETONATER

I can't imagine it taking more than one 4oz jar but then again depending on application and desired effect maybe 2 jars...? But in my opinion I really think one 4oz jar would be fine.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> I can't imagine it taking more than one 4oz jar but then again depending on application and desired effect maybe 2 jars...? But in my opinion I really think one 4oz jar would be fine.


I cant give u all my secrets but if u guys have never sprayed flake. BUY 3 OR 4 JARS OF FLAKE!!! cause ur going to waste a lot before u get da look u want lol. it all depends on whether ur going over a black base or over a colored base. on black base i always use 2 to 4 oz of flake. thats just plain street bikes no tanks or body work. on those ive used almost a lb of flake. on the silver one i did 2 months ago it was almost a lb of flake.


----------



## 3StarsNSun

blue thunder said:


> Here is Sparkle EFX shinning at night with only one coat of clear over them. 2 thumbs up for these flakes


Was thinking about flaking the roof of my 64 and was curious to how much flake you guys think it would take to get an effect similar to this or actually maybe even a little less?


----------



## DETONATER

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1


----------



## bigshod

:run:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER;14939314
said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::run::thumbsup:


----------



## GOT-80G

how much for a 4 oz jar of laser pink sent to australia 2259


----------



## DETONATER

GOT-80G said:


> how much for a 4 oz jar of laser pink sent to australia 2259



$25.00 for specialty color, us flat rate postage international $13.95 

Your item will ship in a bag due to the flat rate box size, but this way you could also fit more colors in the box for that $13.95 cost. Food for thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> View attachment 411968
> View attachment 411969
> View attachment 411967


:h5:

Merry X-mas!


----------



## lesstime

thanks merry xmas to you and yours and have a safe new year thanks for al the help youve done getting spock everything we need this year can wait to see what we come up with in 2012


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> thanks merry xmas to you and yours and have a safe new year thanks for al the help youve done getting spock everything we need this year can wait to see what we come up with in 2012


Word! I'm glad to have been here to help those trying to achieve there dreams... , and I can't wait to see what people come up with in 2012.. hopefully I will be able to finish my project this year also... 




Marry X mas to all who have purchased and those who have not... TTMFT for 2012


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Word! I'm glad to have been here to help those trying to achieve there dreams... , and I can't wait to see what people come up with in 2012.. hopefully I will be able to finish my project this year also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marry X mas to all who have purchased and those who have not... TTMFT for 2012


:werd:


----------



## gema68

SUP SPARKLE EFX JUST PASSING THOUGH


----------



## chef

how long dose it take to get the flake and how do i pay you ,cause i might need it soon


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> how long dose it take to get the flake and how do i pay you ,cause i might need it soon


pm sent...


----------



## hi_ryder

what good holmes! droppin some love :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey Mark! Hope you had an amazing Xmas time with your fam and friends! All the best and enjoy the holiday my friend! Take care!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> SUP SPARKLE EFX JUST PASSING THOUGH


What's good loc.... Maybe see you at majestics...



hi_ryder said:


> what good holmes! droppin some love :wave:


Thanks brother! Happy to the new year son! 



VeronikA said:


> Hey Mark! Hope you had an amazing Xmas time with your fam and friends! All the best and enjoy the holiday my friend! Take care!!!!


Word up! good times X2


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for some bad ass flake! PM sent


----------



## DETONATER

el peyotero said:


> TTT for some bad ass flake! PM sent


Thanks Mark! Happy New Year to all! 


*You'll catch me at Majestics picnic Sunday! So bring you cash flow and stock up while I'm there...* :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Thanks Mark! Happy New Year to all!
> 
> 
> *You'll catch me at Majestics picnic Sunday! So bring you cash flow and stock up while I'm there...* :thumbsup:


damn it ur to fucking far!! or id pull up in da napa truck :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> damn it ur to fucking far!! or id pull up in da napa truck :thumbsup:


Lol, you need to finish that lac and pull up on that monte...!  Look we'll get you some adjustable upper & lowers, and you tow it over to the drive shaft shop so they can take measurements and get the Hi Lock Up Crackin foo.



elspock84 said:


>



:naughty:


----------



## chef

DETONATER said:


> Thanks Mark! Happy New Year to all!
> 
> 
> *You'll catch me at Majestics picnic Sunday! So bring you cash flow and stock up while I'm there...* :thumbsup:





are you going to have a booth ? cause i'm going to be thier and dont want to miss out on the flake


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> are you going to have a booth ? cause i'm going to be thier and dont want to miss out on the flake


Yes we will be there with the flake and a selection of Kenwood 5 1/4" - 6 1/2" - 6 x 9" New in box speakers and a couple Alpine door speakers nib, Also We'll have a Heat press for making Day of the Dead shirts and a selection of Lowrider shirts.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Lol, you need to finish that lac and pull up on that monte...!  Look we'll get you some adjustable upper & lowers, and you tow it over to the drive shaft shop so they can take measurements and get the Hi Lock Up Crackin foo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:


No hopping for me homie  but dat monte gonna be getting some sparkle efx blang!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> No hopping for me homie  but dat monte gonna be getting some sparkle efx blang!



:dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

DETONATER said:


> Thanks Mark! Happy New Year to all!
> 
> 
> *You'll catch me at Majestics picnic Sunday! So bring you cash flow and stock up while I'm there...* :thumbsup:


 any show specials, i might need to pick up someflake


----------



## DETONATER

crenshaw magraw said:


> any show specials, i might need to pick up someflake


----------



## marko

hello there. i would like to order some flake , but i cant decide the color , so damn hard to see the color only on pics. 
so i will order them both,, 1 lb of ocean spray 0.15 and one lb of ocean spray micro.. then lets take one lb of emerald green 0.15 and one lb emerald green micro. 
so totally 4 lbs of awsome flakes to sweden, 

Marko,


----------



## crenshaw magraw

DETONATER said:


>


 im gonna have to hit the atm in the morning:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

You can catch me today at the majestics picnic


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> You can catch me today at the majestics picnic


Happy new yr brotha!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Happy new yr brotha!


Thanks! u2!... just got home and glad too...... haven't slept since 7:00am Dec,31,11 freeking tiard!


----------



## gema68

JUST STOPPED TO SAY HAPPY NEW YEAR SPARKLE EFX 2012 MAY IT BE A GOOD YEAR FOR FLAKE SALES TTT


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> JUST STOPPED TO SAY HAPPY NEW YEAR SPARKLE EFX 2012 MAY IT BE A GOOD YEAR FOR FLAKE SALES TTT


Thanks Daniel! I appreciate all the support you show my topic, and that goes for all who stop through...! With out you guys and gals Sparkle Efx wouldn't be shit... Today was a great day, met a lot of ridaz and am looking forward to doing my part for a bomb ass 2012..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK, IT WAS SOO GREAT KICKING IT WITH YOU AND MY ANGEL, HOPE YOU 2 HAVE A BLESSED AND WONDERFUL 2012... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR FRIENDSHIP, AND SUPPORT...


----------



## chef

thanks for hooking me up with some bad as flake mark , here is some pics , i know were going to do alot of business together this year ttft Sparkle Efx


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MARK, IT WAS SOO GREAT KICKING IT WITH YOU AND MY ANGEL, HOPE YOU 2 HAVE A BLESSED AND WONDERFUL 2012... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR FRIENDSHIP, AND SUPPORT...


X2



chef said:


> thanks for hooking me up with some bad as flake mark , here is some pics , i know were going to do alot of business together this year ttft Sparkle Efx
> 
> 
> View attachment 415670
> View attachment 415671
> View attachment 415672


Man, I'm glad you came through and I was able to make it happen.. Looking forward to 2012... :h5: Thanks Homie!


----------



## Firefly

Thanks for the flakes Mark, we just laid down the flake base on this '77 Monte last week!


----------



## DETONATER

Firefly said:


> Thanks for the flakes Mark, we just laid down the flake base on this '77 Monte last week!


WOW Right on looks killer! I'm glad to know it arrived, all the way to the Netherlands...:h5:


So people know this is the Old School Chrome flake "square" ....025 Large.

Quick question, What size tip did you use, and how much flake was used?


----------



## pink63impala

3StarsNSun said:


> Was thinking about flaking the roof of my 64 and was curious to how much flake you guys think it would take to get an effect similar to this or actually maybe even a little less?


Depends on what color flake over what base.I bought two lbs of silver over silver base to do my 63 ,inside and out,and still have few oz left over.


----------



## pink63impala

Can u pm me paypal for 4 oz micro skyblue shipped 29726


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> Can u pm me paypal for 4 oz micro skyblue shipped 29726


Replied...:thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

Is skyblue kinda a light blue?


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

paddle for da homie .


----------



## pink63impala

DETONATER said:


> Replied...:thumbsup:


Paypal sent..


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Can you ship to Australia??


----------



## DETONATER

hopndropdownunder said:


> Can you ship to Australia??


YES SIR! Pm me a list of what you need and I'll get you a quote Thanks
The last order I sent was over $500


----------



## drasticbean

How many different sizes of silver flakes do you sale. ??


----------



## DETONATER

drasticbean said:


> How many different sizes of silver flakes do you sale. ??


Ultra mini .004 hex This is the size you see in the largest metallic base for example, Also great when used with Micro as a filler.
Micro .008 hex
Medium standard .015 hex
Large .025 hex
Large .025 square
Jumbo .040 OUT OF STOCK until further notice 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

This is the result of Old School Chrome .025 Thanks Firefly!

$60.00 Per pound 

Firefly;14986180]Did some more work on the Monte last week.

Silver base:










Time to lay down the flakebase:





































And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:


----------



## pfcc64

Can you please send me a PM with some bigger pics of Micro .008 hex and Medium standard .015 hex for colors candy red, aztec gold, marigold and any other *dark *golds you have. Thanks. 
I'm applying over HOK solar gold with a custom mix of brandywine, we did some test panels with red flake and it looked OK when the sun hits it.


----------



## '83 caddy

DETONATER said:


> This is the result of Old School Chrome .025 Thanks Firefly!
> 
> $60.00 Per pound
> 
> Firefly;14986180]Did some more work on the Monte last week.
> 
> Silver base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to lay down the flakebase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:





what's up mark, do you know how much flake was used to cover this car?


----------



## elspock84

'83 caddy said:


> what's up mark, do you know how much flake was used to cover this car?


I think they posted up they used like a kilo of flake. So like 2 1/2 lbs I would say.


----------



## elspock84

The same amount of flake I used on my caddy. On cars that big u need at least 2lbs to get that desired flaked out affect.


----------



## drasticbean

'83 caddy said:


> what's up mark, do you know how much flake was used to cover this car?


That looks so beautiful !!!!


----------



## '83 caddy

elspock84 said:


> The same amount of flake I used on my caddy. On cars that big u need at least 2lbs to get that desired flaked out affect.



thanks elspock, seen some pics of your car, about how many coats of flake did you guys applied?


----------



## elspock84

'83 caddy said:


> thanks elspock, seen some pics of your car, about how many coats of flake did you guys applied?


It all depends how u mix it. Da homie sic713 did all da mixxing. He just handed da gun and we went to town


----------



## elspock84

We did like 3 or 4 coats.


----------



## elspock84

what i love about this bitch is that everything came out like a ghost patterns everything gets lost in da sun. fucking love this shit.


----------



## Bigbrian1

Somebody please help me I have a 2.5 tip metalflake gun, can I shoot .025 flake with it?


----------



## elspock84

Bigbrian1 said:


> Somebody please help me I have a 2.5 tip metalflake gun, can I shoot .025 flake with it?


YES!!!! Only bad thing about .25 flake is it takes more coats to get dat fully flaked out look. I would spray something smaller first then da big flake on top.


----------



## DETONATER

As we're all here trying to hold it together, this weekend has been a hard one... My daughter in-law who lives with us has lost her father Friday afternoon. Martin Alba was a cross country truck driver who would be at my house every week visiting his daughter and grandbaby Emmy. He was involved in an accident where a semi crossed over the center divider and struck his truck causing him to steer right and collide into a large sign pole splitting his big rig from the front damn near to the middle of the trailor killing him. We are working on setting up a Car Wash in Riverside ca, probably in the Arlanza area. I will post more details as I find them out. If there are any of you who want to make a donation you can send it to my Paypal: [email protected] and in the notes field type in Martin. I will know this is for the family. Here is a link to the scene..
http://www.news9.com/story/16463550/i-35-open-following-fatal-crash-in-okc 

http://www.news9.com/story/16468008/authorities-identify-semi-driver-killed-in-i-35-collision-in-okc


----------



## hi_ryder

sorry to hear this man. condolences.....


----------



## elspock84

sprayed a laptop cover for one of da club brothers. patterns on wednesday.


----------



## '83 caddy

Sorry to hear about the accident.


----------



## '83 caddy

Got the flake today, thanks again Mark.


----------



## '83 caddy

elspock84 said:


> It all depends how u mix it. Da homie sic713 did all da mixxing. He just handed da gun and we went to town


Sic does a good job, im very happy with the patterns he did on my regal 2 yrs ago


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> As we're all here trying to hold it together, this weekend has been a hard one... My daughter in-law who lives with us has lost her father Friday afternoon. Martin Alba was a cross country truck driver who would be at my house every week visiting his daughter and grandbaby Emmy. He was involved in an accident where a semi crossed over the center divider and struck his truck causing him to steer right and collide into a large sign pole splitting his big rig from the front damn near to the middle of the trailor killing him. We are working on setting up a Car Wash in Riverside ca, probably in the Arlanza area. I will post more details as I find them out. If there are any of you who want to make a donation you can send it to my Paypal: [email protected] and in the notes field type in Martin. I will know this is for the family. Here is a link to the scene..
> http://www.news9.com/story/16463550/i-35-open-following-fatal-crash-in-okc
> 
> http://www.news9.com/story/16468008/authorities-identify-semi-driver-killed-in-i-35-collision-in-okc


damn sorry to hear bout that. may he rest in peace.


----------



## DETONATER

hi_ryder said:


> sorry to hear this man. condolences.....





'83 caddy said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident.





'83 caddy said:


> Got the flake today, thanks again Mark.


That's Great! :h5:



elspock84 said:


> damn sorry to hear bout that. may he rest in peace.


Thanks guys I'll pass on the Love to Erica..


----------



## chef

Sorry to hear that , best wishes to your familia


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> Sorry to hear that , best wishes to your familia


Thanks! My daughter in law and family are doing well, a lot of info has come to the surface in there favor so far... the other truck was from an oil company... not that it's about money but when the main bread winner is taken what are they to do..

The car wash will be tomorrow Saturday 01-14-2012 at the taco spot at Arlington Ave and Rutland across from Del Taco by Norte Vista High School. 

Any I.E Ridaz who want to come by will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER said:


> *All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. *


 TTMFT!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER said:


>


 TTT


----------



## imgntnschgo

Thanks mark,for the 10lb...keep us busy for a bit...thats to start
frame and belly...we'll be in touch for more....-Bernie-


----------



## chef

just showing some of the BAD ASS FLAKE i got from mark


----------



## chef

here is the finish product


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> here is the finish product
> 
> 
> View attachment 420796
> View attachment 420797
> 
> View attachment 420797
> View attachment 420798




 What flake did you use? Looks bad ass!


----------



## chef

i used laser yellow,sea spray,laser green i think it came out pretty good cause of your flake big dog


----------



## DETONATER

imgntnschgo said:


> Thanks mark,for the 10lb...keep us busy for a bit...thats to start
> frame and belly...we'll be in touch for more....-Bernie-


:h5:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:
thank you


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Sorry to hear about the accident bro, it hits home cuz I'm a Truck driver myself and just got off the road and working local now. My prayers go out to your daughter inlaw and the family. I'm painting my 70 a silver blue and I'm looking at spraying my roof with different color blues in flake. I'm thinking maybe Western Blue, Canadian Blue, and Blue Jewel all in Micro. My interior is black so I will be using some black in the patterns as well, let me know your ideas on colors as well. Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> i used laser yellow,sea spray,laser green i think it came out pretty good cause of your flake big dog


Hahaa, idk the hand has a lot to do with the out come also..:thumbsup:


drasticbean said:


> :wave:
> thank you


:h5: Should be there by Friday.. 



Mr. Andrew said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident bro, it hits home cuz I'm a Truck driver myself and just got off the road and working local now. My prayers go out to your daughter inlaw and the family. I'm painting my 70 a silver blue and I'm looking at spraying my roof with different color blues in flake. I'm thinking maybe Western Blue, Canadian Blue, and Blue Jewel all in Micro. My interior is black so I will be using some black in the patterns as well, let me know your ideas on colors as well. Thanks


Thanks! I agree, because of this I have changed my way of driving or have at least tried. You can't have tunnel vision because when the shit comes from the other side of the freeway, you are not expecting that at all. 

Pm sent...


----------



## elspock84

finally got da helmet done. couldnt figure out what to do. i was so into what i was doing that i never took any pics of da tape or da tape process :banghead:

























3 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

did this paddle also since i was in da mood to paint but again no pics of taping.


----------



## DETONATER

This is the result of Old School Chrome .025 Thanks Firefly!

$60.00 Per pound ! Ready to be at your door step! 

Firefly;14986180]Did some more work on the Monte last week.

Silver base:










Time to lay down the flakebase:





































And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:


----------



## chef

great work that shit looks bad ass


----------



## chef

hey mark what do you have in pink?


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> great work that shit looks bad ass


Thanks homie


----------



## FlipFlopBox

PAYPAL MONEY SENT FOR MICRO KOKAINE SPARKLE!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> hey mark what do you have in pink?


Light Pink, Rose Copper... 



FlipFlopBox said:


> PAYPAL MONEY SENT FOR MICRO KOKAINE SPARKLE!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

do u have any flake that will frost out my paint, maybe some clear?


----------



## DETONATER

tko_818 said:


> do u have any flake that will frost out my paint, maybe some clear?


Sending Pm...


----------



## chef

DETONATER said:


> Light Pink, Rose Copper...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of those cause I saw the laser pink but didn't see the other ones


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER;1503054
said:


> This is the result of Old School Chrome .025 Thanks Firefly!
> 
> $60.00 Per pound ! Ready to be at your door step!
> 
> Firefly;14986180]Did some more work on the Monte last week.
> 
> Silver base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to lay down the flakebase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Light Pink, Rose Copper...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of those cause I saw the laser pink but didn't see the other ones
> 
> 
> 
> laser pink dont come out pink homie so if ur looking for pink thats not what u want. go to my youtube page theres like 4 or 5 frames ive done in pink .
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Light Pink, Rose Copper...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of those cause I saw the laser pink but didn't see the other ones
Click to expand...


----------



## chef

Thanks for the info & the pics I'll be calling you mark


----------



## gema68

JUST PASSING BYE TO TAKE SPARKLE EXF TTT


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## ClassicPlayer

Thanks for the flake, came in yesterday. going to check which one looks best over base then put in order early february if everything goes as planned. :thumbs up:


----------



## chef

Just send the money order mark , thanks agian for that rose copper micro I can't wait to shoot it


----------



## DETONATER

ClassicPlayer said:


> Thanks for the flake, came in yesterday. going to check which one looks best over base then put in order early february if everything goes as planned. :thumbs up:


Cool,cool... I hope one works out... 


chef said:


> Just send the money order mark , thanks agian for that rose copper micro I can't wait to shoot it


Thanks! Pm sent...:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## DETONATER

COLORS ARE SOLD IN MICRO.. $20 PER 4OZ-$60 PER POUND + POSTAGE


----------



## DETONATER

HERE GO SOME FLICKS OF COUNTY BLUES BLINGING WITH SPARKLE EFX... 






















































:worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE GOES A NEW FLICK OF COUNTY BLUES... SPARKLING IN THE SUN...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> HERE GO SOME FLICKS OF COUNTY BLUES BLINGING WITH SPARKLE EFX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:


Baddest big body out there!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

id love to see that car in person..... fuckin bananaz


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!



So freaking cooL!!! Great job Mark! TTT for Sparkle EFX Flake!


----------



## elspock84

1963 schwinn fairlady. did a charcoal flake blend for this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Damn spock! you are always coming up with some crazy blends...! After every video I find my self confused on what color to paint my 64 damit! !


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Damn spock! you are always coming up with some crazy blends...! After every video I find my self confused on what color to paint my 64 damit! !


Thanks homie  black and charcoal flake


----------



## gema68

TTT :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> TTT :facepalm::facepalm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

minty green flake blend


----------



## elspock84

4 coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand it and lay some tape and hopefully pattern in it thursday.


----------



## chef

i just got the flake mark thanks for the hook up big dog ,just started to shoot it :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> i just got the flake mark thanks for the hook up big dog ,just started to shoot it :h5:


Yes Sir!


----------



## elspock84

used marigold, sand, sahara, aztec, and 18k gold


----------



## chef

dam nice colors ,hey where do you get all those paddles


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> dam nice colors ,hey where do you get all those paddles


Ancient chinese secret


----------



## chef

heres a quick look at marks bad ass flake at work , thanks agian for hooking me up mark SPARTKLE EFX FLAKE TTFT


----------



## chef

TTFT


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> heres a quick look at marks bad ass flake at work , thanks agian for hooking me up mark SPARTKLE EFX FLAKE TTFT
> 
> View attachment 428231
> View attachment 428232
> View attachment 428233
> View attachment 428234


You know you gotta take the credit for all that work put in... Thanks for the post G, looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

Watermelon :dunno:


----------



## mmmkandy

can i get another pound of the big silver pm me total thanks , and what is everyone putting it down with clear or flake carrier ?


----------



## DETONATER

mmmkandy said:


> can i get another pound of the big silver pm me total thanks , and what is everyone putting it down with clear or flake carrier ?


Pm sent, also it's hard to say. people use both. depending on temp carrier can dry before hitting the car resulting in more product landing on the floor, but clear builds faster and takes longer.


----------



## DETONATER

]








This is the result of Old School Chrome .025 Thanks Firefly!

$60.00 Per pound ! Ready to be at your door step! 

Firefly;14986180]Did some more work on the Monte last week.

Silver base:










Time to lay down the flakebase:











































:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmkandy

DETONATER said:


> Pm sent, also it's hard to say. people use both. depending on temp carrier can dry before hitting the car resulting in more product landing on the floor, but clear builds faster and takes longer.


def dont have to worry about it being to warm here ! its still 30


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*All colors are stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in multiple sizes. .004 ultra mini, .008 micro, .015 standard, .025 large Hex << .025 Old School Square *

















































































































​Below are specialty colors, flip flop style


----------



## DETONATER

Jewel Colors are flip flop also


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions.. 



















Keep a look out for a special deal Coming up

Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get 
a 2.5 HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs

Limited Qty available but things may change...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a look out for a special deal Coming up
> 
> Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get
> a 2.5 HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
> 
> Limited Qty available but things may change...


:fool2: bombass deal!!!


----------



## chef

When dose that deal start?


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> When dose that deal start?


Did you want to call dibs on the first sale? I was thinking this week..


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/FLAKE/SquareShowChrome.jpg[/o
> What dose one of these color carts cost.
> 
> [FONT=georgia][SIZE=7]Keep a look out for a special deal Coming up
> 
> Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get
> a 2.5 HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
> 
> Limited Qty available but things may change... [/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What dose one of these color charts cost?????


----------



## DETONATER

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> What dose one of these color charts cost?????


What I have to offer is that chart. I took that img and printed it on photo paper. I can mail you a copy just PM me your info. 

At the prices I offer flake It's not feasible at this time to have commercial charts made. I'm doing my best to keep the prices low.


----------



## chef

hell yeah and throw one of those charts too lol, let me know whats up


----------



## chef

hey mark how dose that kocain whaite shoot ? dose it have a play like white with pearl?


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> hell yeah and throw one of those charts too lol, let me know whats up


Was that Hell Yeah for the hvlp deal? and sure I'll send you a chart.. The Kokaine flake is like a translucent flake the reflects rainbow pastel colors.


----------



## mmmkandy

sounds like a good sale to me ! and a chart here also , pm me pricing thank u


----------



## mmmkandy

Hit me up on the facespace


----------



## drasticbean

GREAT GUY RIGHT HERE !!!!!!


----------



## mmmkandy

drasticbean said:


> GREAT GUY RIGHT HERE !!!!!!


whats goin on bean


----------



## customcutlass

what size gun is good for shooting flake


----------



## elspock84

customcutlass said:


> what size gun is good for shooting flake


2.5 is da only gun i use to shoot flake. but any primer gun with a 1.8 tip is good enough.


----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions.. 



















Keep a look out for a special deal Coming up

Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get 
a 2.5 HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs

Limited Qty available but things may change... 

Who's calling dibs... First order ready to ship.


----------



## DETONATER

drasticbean said:


> GREAT GUY RIGHT HERE !!!!!!



Thanks drasticBean, I screw up from time to time but I do my best... Thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a look out for a special deal Coming up
> 
> Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get
> a 2.5 HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
> 
> Limited Qty available but things may change...
> 
> Who's calling dibs... First order ready to ship.
> 
> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## chef

ttft


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> ttft


Sup chef...:h5:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC

Does the sand color only come in mini size or in all sizes? Thanks.


----------



## DETONATER

KINGCADILLAC said:


> Does the sand color only come in mini size or in all sizes? Thanks.


pm sent..


----------



## elspock84

hi my name is julio and i have a flake addiction. lol. so now i had da bright idea of flaking out some tv dinner tables. just in time for da super bowl. 

this one is mine i decided to use my sunburst flake blend. my very first blend 
































did a gold blend for my moms table (she wants something flaked out also for her) then im gonna use reds and brandywine for patterns.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> hi my name is julio and i have a flake addiction. lol. so now i had da bright idea of flaking out some tv dinner tables. just in time for da super bowl.
> 
> this one is mine i decided to use my sunburst flake blend. my very first blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a gold blend for my moms table (she wants something flaked out also for her) then im gonna use reds and brandywine for patterns.


So I should just fly you out here to paint all my furniture....?


----------



## chef

Got the flake big dog thanks for the chart , way to hook it up ttft


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> Got the flake big dog thanks for the chart , way to hook it up ttft


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stovebolt

*Will you ship to Canada? *


----------



## DETONATER

Stovebolt said:


> *Will you ship to Canada? *


Yes, How can I help you? Send me a personal message


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## chef

How would some sahara look on that sexy ass ? Lol


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> How would some sahara look on that sexy ass ? Lol


Perfect :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions.. 





















Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get 
a HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7 - 1.8 - 2.0 - 2.5 
Depends on what I have in stock
Limited Qty available but things may change... 

First order shipped. Who's Next...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> So I should just fly you out here to paint all my furniture....?


Fuck it lol


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## mmmkandy

thanks for the chart , if your going to need flake this is the guy u wanna buy from thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

mmmkandy said:


> whats goin on bean


Nothing much over here bro. How you doing. 
This Flake man is a good honest salesman. 
I plan on doing more business with him.


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> Nothing much over here bro. How you doing.
> This Flake man is a good honest salesman.
> I plan on doing more business with him.


Best bidness man on layitlow! Always willing to help a brother out!


----------



## chef

ttft for mark ,i'm going to need some more flake this week lol:rofl:


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> ttft for mark ,i'm going to need some more flake this week lol:rofl:


Did I hear 3lbs Old School Chrome and 6 Jars of color of what I have in stock with FREE SPRAY GUN ? :yes: $320 Shipped..


----------



## DETONATER

mmmkandy said:


> thanks for the chart , if your going to need flake this is the guy u wanna buy from thanks again :thumbsup:





drasticbean said:


> Nothing much over here bro. How you doing.
> This Flake man is a good honest salesman.
> I plan on doing more business with him.





elspock84 said:


> Best bidness man on layitlow! Always willing to help a brother out!


Change has got to start somewhere, I'm here for the regular guy like myself... 

Lowriding Core Values Should Be

Honesty, Integrity, Leadership, Winning, & Good Times...


TTT for all the AfroRicans out there... :shocked:


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


DETONATER said:


> Change has got to start somewhere, I'm here for the regular guy like myself...
> 
> Lowriding Core Values Should Be
> 
> Honesty, Integrity, Leadership, Winning, & Good Times...
> 
> 
> TTT for all the AfroRicans out there... :shocked:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## chef

DETONATER said:


> Did I hear 3lbs Old School Chrome and 6 Jars of color of what I have in stock with FREE SPRAY GUN ? :yes: $320 Shipped..


Lol. NOt quite yet big dog , I have to get the cash first but I will be needing at least 1 jar this week lol I'll let you know I'm waitting on the customer


----------



## elspock84




----------



## chef

What kind of Kandy did you throw on that?


----------



## elspock84

i mixed a few diffrent colors. brandywine, orange, mayan gold, candy apple, purple, and some berry color.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


> i mixed a few diffrent colors. brandywine, orange, mayan gold, candy apple, purple, and some berry color.


WOW!!! Get down Homie! Another level right there... :thumbsup:



chef said:


> Lol. NOt quite yet big dog , I have to get the cash first but I will be needing at least 1 jar this week lol I'll let you know I'm waitting on the customer


 Sounded good Lol... I got you, What ever you need when ever you need...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> WOW!!! Get down Homie! Another level right there... :thumbsup:


thank u big homie! :h5: im working on da order should be ready wit da cash in about 2 weeks :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> thank u big homie! :h5: im working on da order should be ready wit da cash in about 2 weeks :fool2:


Sounds good G, I'm off to that secret location today let's see what I find .....I know Friday I'll be doing a 9 to 6 I'll find out all the details and work the flake around it... it's time to double up son....Word! :ninja:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Sounds good G, I'm off to that secret location today let's see what I find .....I know Friday I'll be doing a 9 to 6 I'll find out all the details and work the flake around it... it's time to double up son....Word! :ninja:


hells yea! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

]


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

Looking good Elspock! Keep it up! 

















On another note..... 6 More Spray Guns ready for "Let's Make A deal" ...... 2 @ 0.8 fluid, 2 @ 1.4 fluid, 2 @ 1.7 fluid...

Who is next to take advantage of a FREE Spray gun with purchase of 5 lbs of Old School Square Super Show Chrome .025 Large.. or 4 lbs .025 sq Chrome & 1 Lb .008 Rainbow... $320.00 Shipped Local US States.. International Available see usps Flat Rate Service for details... AVG$ $45.00 +


----------



## DETONATER

*All colors are stocked in MICRO. Chrome is available in multiple sizes. .004 ultra mini, .008 micro, .015 standard, .025 large Hex << .025 Old School Square *

















































































































​Below are specialty colors, flip flop style


----------



## DETONATER

Jewel Colors are flip flop also


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions.. 



















Keep a look out for a special deal Coming up

Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get 
a 1.4 or 1.8 HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs

Limited Qty available but things may change...


----------



## Lady TNT

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Looking good Elspock! Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note..... 6 More Spray Guns ready for "Let's Make A deal" ...... 2 @ 0.8 fluid, 2 @ 1.4 fluid, 2 @ 1.7 fluid...
> 
> Who is next to take advantage of a FREE Spray gun with purchase of 5 lbs of Old School Square Super Show Chrome .025 Large.. or 4 lbs .025 sq Chrome & 1 Lb .008 Rainbow... $320.00 Shipped Local US States.. International Available see usps Flat Rate Service for details... AVG$ $45.00 +


thanks homie!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NOTHING BUT THAT SPARKLE EFX, ON THIS MOFO!!!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


i got wood


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 435528
> 
> 
> NOTHING BUT THAT SPARKLE EFX, ON THIS MOFO!!!


Damn thats nice!!!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> i got wood


:shh:


----------



## DETONATER

Lady TNT said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Sup Yo! Thanks for the bump...



Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 435528
> 
> 
> NOTHING BUT THAT SPARKLE EFX, ON THIS MOFO!!!


Off the chain.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## 90towncar

Do you have any examples of that pearlecent white sprayed on anything?


----------



## elspock84

black and pink flake base wit pink patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

[email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

90towncar said:


> Do you have any examples of that pearlecent white sprayed on anything?


Sorry I do not have anything sprayed


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> [email protected]


THIS SHIT LOOKS SEXXY ASS HELL! :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> THIS SHIT LOOKS SEXXY ASS HELL! :fool2:


And I thought you were talking about me bish..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

what color reds u got


----------



## elspock84

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> what color reds u got


Apple red, fire red, and regal red. If u looking for a bright red then u wanna go wit fire red. Regal is da darker of da 3.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

elspock84 said:


> Apple red, fire red, and regal red. If u looking for a bright red then u wanna go wit fire red. Regal is da darker of da 3.


SO APPLE IS BETWEEN MEDIUM


----------



## DETONATER

COLORS ARE SOLD IN MICRO.. $20 PER 4OZ-$60 PER POUND + POSTAGE 

















Free HVLP Spray Guy with purchase of 5 lbs of above chrome flake.. 


















Blue colors


----------



## DETONATER

Regal red has a wine color to it. 

The super bright Fire red is OUT OF STOCK at least till the middle of next week. 

The Apple red is a deeper red color but is very nice.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

OK THINK GONNA GO WITH THE APPLE,MY CUSTOMER DOSNT WANT IT SO BRIGHT THANK LET U KNOW WHEN I SEND MONEY


----------



## DETONATER

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> OK THINK GONNA GO WITH THE APPLE,MY CUSTOMER DOSNT WANT IT SO BRIGHT THANK LET U KNOW WHEN I SEND MONEY


I'll pm you now.. have a question


----------



## gema68

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX, GOING DOWN ON THIS ONE...


----------



## chef

dammmmmm SPARKLE EFX IS IN THE FUCKING HOUSE:run:


----------



## CharkBait

got any white...


----------



## CharkBait

pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions.. 





















Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get 
a HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7 - 1.8 - 2.0 - 2.5 
Depends on what I have in stock
Limited Qty available but things may change...


----------



## mademan9

do you need a certian gun to spray flakes??


----------



## DETONATER

mademan9 said:


> do you need a certian gun to spray flakes??


1.5 Tip or larger


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BADEST FLAKES OUT THERE...TTMFT...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC

DETONATER said:


> COLORS ARE SOLD IN MICRO.. $20 PER 4OZ-$60 PER POUND + POSTAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free HVLP Spray Guy with purchase of 5 lbs of above chrome flake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue colors



Pls PM your #,I will be in CA tomorrow.Looking for the small jar of apricot.Thx.


----------



## bigshod

wut up wut up


----------



## chef

Ttft


----------



## DETONATER

BIG MARC said:


> Pls PM your #,I will be in CA tomorrow.Looking for the small jar of apricot.Thx.


Sup with it Marc! See you tomorrow G! 



bigshod said:


> wut up wut up


Bout time you show face..what's good shod? 



chef said:


> Ttft


Thanks! What's new in the 818?


----------



## gema68

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BADEST FLAKES OUT THERE...TTMFT...


COLDEN'T HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

FREE SPRAY GUN for all your flake needs
Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7 - 1.8 

4 lbs of Sq .025 Chrome & 4 Jars of colors $320 Shipped.. Lower 48 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## cwb4eva

DETONATER said:


> damm that flake looks good,
> not like the kind i bought from a lady at a car show, shit faded when i poured it into the intercoat clear.
> in stead of blue flake i had blue intercoat clear
> [/quote
> 
> Ouch, Here is a shot of a 69 skirt used as a test pannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watt color of blue is that
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

cwb4eva said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> watt color of blue is that
> 
> 
> 
> Ice blue / sky blue, It's what your looking for..
Click to expand...


----------



## cwb4eva

DETONATER said:


> cwb4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice blue / sky blue, It's what your looking for..
> 
> 
> 
> i orderd a pnd of .008 sky blue metal flake
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

Ttt


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

how much for a 1 lb of sq.025 show chrome shiped to 85051 az


----------



## elspock84

bordeaux flake over black


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of clear. will be wetsanding this and laying patterns on this next week.


----------



## elspock84

i also started another paddle thats gonna be all chrome flake wit patterns.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMPITIE BUMP... TTT....


----------



## chef

whats up big mark ,


----------



## cwb4eva

how much for a pound of blue gun metal shippd to 34759


----------



## DETONATER

67 shipped


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> whats up big mark ,


Ill be posted up at the traffic show keep a look out...


----------



## pi4short

does anyone know where I can buy some quality flake for a good price...?


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short said:


> does anyone know where I can buy some quality flake for a good price...?


You got lost for a minute, you ready for more?  What's good son! New project?


----------



## pi4short

whats up brotha,,? yeah ive been having some health issues these last few months but im feeling a little bit better so im ready to get back in the game.. soon i hope.. whats crackin with you..?


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short said:


> whats up brotha,,? yeah ive been having some health issues these last few months but im feeling a little bit better so im ready to get back in the game.. soon i hope.. whats crackin with you..?


Damn, Sorry to hear that! Take care of yourself first.... I'm working on adding some new colors to my selection and picked up an 9-7 a few days a week.. lol gotta keep building on the Sparkle Efx some how...


----------



## Sharriff

Hi 

Will you be able ship South Africa, I will cover the shipping cost 

Thanks 
Sharriff


----------



## DETONATER

Sharriff said:


> Hi
> 
> Will you be able ship South Africa, I will cover the shipping cost
> 
> Thanks
> Sharriff


I don't see why not, How did you want to pay? PAYPAL??


----------



## Sharriff

DETONATER said:


> I don't see why not, How did you want to pay? PAYPAL??


Yip with PAYPAL, how will we ship it to SA via mail or DHL/Fedex/ UPS

Who do you nomaly use 

How much flake would be need to a complete car


----------



## Catalyzed

Sharriff said:


> Yip with PAYPAL, how will we ship it to SA via mail or DHL/Fedex/ UPS
> 
> Who do you nomaly use
> 
> How much flake would be need to a complete car


*First class mail is the cheapest route (64 OZ weight limit)*


----------



## Sharriff

Correct if i am wrong 64oz is +- 1.8kg


----------



## DETONATER

Catalyzed said:


> *First class mail is the cheapest route (64 OZ weight limit)*


Thanks G! 



Sharriff said:


> Correct if i am wrong 64oz is +- 1.8kg


64oz = 4 pounds. 16oz per pound. 

You would need minimum 4lbs for an impala size car for 100% coverage over black base. less over silver base. In your case it's better to have more than not enough. Please PM me your mailing address for correct postage fees. I will go the the post office to find out The facts. Thanks Mark


----------



## chris g

i would like to buy some flake from you bout to sure how to go about it i have paypal but have no idea in hell how to use it so u can get ur bread pm so i can get this handled lemme no homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get
> a HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
> Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7 - 1.8 - 2.0 - 2.5
> Depends on what I have in stock
> Limited Qty available but things may change...
> 
> :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## gema68

:nicoderm: *NEED SUNGLASSES FOR SPARKLE EFX FLAKE* :nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

cwb4eva said:


> how much for a pound of blue gun metal shippd to 34759


I've got that Blue Gun Metal ready to go, Let me know... :thumbsup:



chris g said:


> i would like to buy some flake from you bout to sure how to go about it i have paypal but have no idea in hell how to use it so u can get ur bread pm so i can get this handled lemme no homie


PM Sent.. 



6ix5iveIMP said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase 5lbs of Old School Chrome and get
> a HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs
> Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:TTT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff! What's Good?
> 
> 
> 
> gema68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: *NEED SUNGLASSES FOR SPARKLE EFX FLAKE* :nicoderm:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woop Woop! Sup Daniel..? Thx!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dado

I know theres no real answer for this but how much flake is needed for a complete paint job jambs included on a big body fleetwood? Not looking for a bassboat amount of flake but definitely a noticeable amount, something clean and eye catching..any opinions or example pics would be cool, thanks


----------



## DETONATER

lacwood said:


> I know theres no real answer for this but how much flake is needed for a complete paint job jambs included on a big body fleetwood? Not looking for a bassboat amount of flake but definitely a noticeable amount, something clean and eye catching..any opinions or example pics would be cool, thanks


if you use a silver base with chrome flake, I would say 2lbs would be plenty either 1 micro .008 lb and 1 .015 medium or 2 of the same size. .008 will give you better coverage and a top coat with .015 will add to the choppy effect..


----------



## STR8RIDA

I just got home and had some SparkleEFX flake waiting for me. Thanks Mark. Good fast service - I PMed about the flake LATE wed night and it was here today. I will def be ordering more:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

STR8RIDA said:


> I just got home and had some SparkleEFX flake waiting for me. Thanks Mark. Good fast service - I PMed about the flake LATE wed night and it was here today. I will def be ordering more:thumbsup:


 Thanks big dog! I do my best, I work a regular friday saturday and sunday now, so I do my best to get the orders out asap.. would have been sooner had I not been stuck at work.. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8RIDA

DETONATER said:


> Thanks big dog! I do my best, I work a regular friday saturday and sunday now, so I do my best to get the orders out asap.. would have been sooner had I not been stuck at work.. lol :thumbsup:


Thanks again - I appreciate it


----------



## brett

how much are the 4 oz color jars, looking at bourdeaux ,laser pink and rose copper shipped to 14606 , and what size are colors?thnx


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX... TTMFT...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

got my flake today!! thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 443713
> 
> 
> SPARKLE EFX... TTMFT...


What colors are these or is it silver with candies ?


----------



## DETONATER

The dark color is the only candy.


----------



## chef

ttft for mark


----------



## cwb4eva

if u do paint, i did my procedures completely wrong.. instead of ordering flake 1st i orderd my inside materials :/ this is a blue metal flake on my car.. if i sand down clear wit 4 or 600 paper watt color will completely cover over this blue base to match this interior suede heres the car






and heres the suede






ttmft if ya can help:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

cwb4eva said:


> if u do paint, i did my procedures completely wrong.. instead of ordering flake 1st i orderd my inside materials :/ this is a blue metal flake on my car.. if i sand down clear wit 4 or 600 paper watt color will completely cover over this blue base to match this interior suede heres the car
> View attachment 444539
> and heres the suede
> View attachment 444540
> ttmft if ya can help:h5:


Couple of things you can do, 

1. Go to your local paint store with the material and look through there color books and find a base to repaint the entire car. 

2. find yourself some fine line tape and mask up some patterns that cover some pr all of the areas that are chipped or in need of minor body work, color sand those areas and do some flake patterns in a lighter shade flake like an Ice Blue of Stratosphere flake.. you could even mix up some blue gunmetal and Ice blue for a little flavor... then have those patterns pinstriped.. you can have the pinstriper mix up some colors to accent the interior color if the flake does not do the trick.. Hope this helps..


----------



## elspock84

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> :fool2::fool2:


:roflmao:


----------



## cwb4eva

DETONATER said:


> Couple of things you can do,
> 
> 1. Go to your local paint store with the material and look through there color books and find a base to repaint the entire car.
> 
> 2. find yourself some fine line tape and mask up some patterns that cover some pr all of the areas that are chipped or in need of minor body work, color sand those areas and do some flake patterns in a lighter shade flake like an Ice Blue of Stratosphere flake.. you could even mix up some blue gunmetal and Ice blue for a little flavor... then have those patterns pinstriped.. you can have the pinstriper mix up some colors to accent the interior color if the flake does not do the trick.. Hope this helps..


:dunno: looks like ill b doin alot work here soon :x:


----------



## DETONATER

cwb4eva said:


> :dunno: looks like ill b doin alot work here soon :x:


If you decide to do patterns, I forgot that it would be better to color sand the whole car. then lay tape and pattern / color sand.. then re-clear the whole car.. 

But all your work will pay off in the end.. GL!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :roflmao:


Nukka I can't wait!!!!!!!! Xmas in march!!!!


----------



## chris g

sup homie i jus got home come to my b day surprise i got the flake i order from you YUH!!:h5: by the way on my 1lb bags of silver flake ther was some square flake i noticed wat size of those do you have to pass a 2.0 lemme no and is there a justa plain white flake or dont exsist yet


----------



## DETONATER

chris g said:


> sup homie i jus got home come to my b day surprise i got the flake i order from you YUH!!:h5: by the way on my 1lb bags of silver flake ther was some square flake i noticed wat size of those do you have to pass a 2.0 lemme no and is there a justa plain white flake or dont exsist yet


The square is .025 x .025 Large in will shout through a 2.0 tip.. check back a couple pages and you will see a 1977 Monte Carlo shot with a 2.0 tip complements of Joost.. 

Scratch the PM I misunderstood your comment / question..


----------



## bigshod

sup pal:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> sup pal:h5:


Sup yo! any word from Scott?


----------



## bigshod

DETONATER said:


> Sup yo! any word from Scott?


 he is suppose to be back at work 2morro i will hit him up


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> he is suppose to be back at work 2morro i will hit him up


Right on, I will be restocking for gp, and the traffic show on the 18th.. lots of new colors.. probably 20 more to choose from...


----------



## bigshod

DETONATER said:


> Right on, I will be restocking for gp, and the traffic show on the 18th.. lots of new colors.. probably 20 more to choose from...


time for me to restock


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> time for me to restock


Man, did you ever put to use the 4 jars I sent you on that truck yet.. if not get yo ass in gear!


----------



## elspock84

Hola putos! Just sprayed 2 new blends :wow:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

elspock84 said:


> Hola putos! Just sprayed 2 new blends :wow:


Pics or gtfo


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Pics or gtfo


In due time  it will be up on facebook in about an hour. :finger:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

On my way.


----------



## elspock84

Ok wait there


----------



## ClassicPlayer

You lied!


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> You lied!


pics and videos are up :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

\


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

can u make a video of the steps you do when ur spraying these what exactly u use how much.. would be firme to see others technices


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

need a light gold bro lmk


----------



## thesnowgod

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> can u make a video of the steps you do when ur spraying these what exactly u use how much.. would be firme to see others technices


I was wondering the same thing. I've been lurking in these forums for months now. I do spot blends and stuff on cars for a living with the occasional motorcycle or snowmobile job mixed in. I've been admiring Spock's bicycle flake jobs since the first day I looked in here.

I'm getting ready to place an order for yellow flake but I'd like it to really pop like your frames do. Care to share your mix ratios and technique??

If it's ok to ask within this topic (I hope I'm not hyjacking), a friend wants me to paint his Harley tins yellow with lots of yellow flake. They are white right now. Should I just scuff 'em good and then flake over the white base with tons of yellow flake or base them in yellow first and then hit 'em with the flake? Let me know. I've been using flake from a different place but I'm looking forward to trying out Detonator's especially since he seems to be the only one with a bright yellow flake!

Thanks in advance guys. Hell of a place ya got here. I won't admit to how many hours I've spent reading in here. Tons and tons of talent.


----------



## elspock84

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> can u make a video of the steps you do when ur spraying these what exactly u use how much.. would be firme to see others technices


UMMM it would be but i need someone to record me and umm i hate people wit me when im working :happysad:


----------



## thesnowgod

Wow. No tips for mixing though?  Your frames always look exactly how a flake job should. I've seen people list out amounts per quart of clear or intercoat but like you, I won't be mixing that much stuff.


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> Wow. No tips for mixing though?  Your frames always look exactly how a flake job should. I've seen people list out amounts per quart of clear or intercoat but like you, I won't be mixing that much stuff.


oh no tips ill give out ALL DAY LONG! thats how i learned a lot. the thing is when im painting i have tunnle vision. so taking a video would be impossible. shit ur lucky i even take pics lol. ok my tips are as follow. i never measure how much flake I use on anything. i grab da jar and tip it til i say ok then i tip it one more time for da hella of it. i now use intercoat for all flake applications. on some shit i might mix it in da clear. but 95% i do it wit da intercoat clear.


----------



## thesnowgod

I guess I'll get to tippin' and experimentin'.


----------



## cwb4eva

thesnowgod said:


> I guess I'll get to tippin' and experimentin'.


 x2:h5:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

elspock84 said:


> UMMM it would be but i need someone to record me and umm i hate people wit me when im working :happysad:


i wanna order some flake bro "light gold" lmk


----------



## DETONATER

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> i wanna order some flake bro "light gold" lmk


I'm at my other job right now and can give you the details after 7pm today. I have a cinnamon that looks like the 61 Impala at the top of the screen.. if that will work.


----------



## DETONATER

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> i wanna order some flake bro "light gold" lmk


PM sent.. Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions.. 





















Purchase 5-lbs of any combination of Old School Chrome Square Large flake and, or Rainbow Micro and get a HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs $320.00 Shipped.. Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7  

Purchase any 3 lbs of *Old School Chrome Square Large flake and, or Rainbow Micro and get a Touch up 1.0 cap size HVLP Spray Gun FREE*
Limited Qty available but things may change... $200.00 Shipped

Available Now!!!


----------



## chris g

sup bro got the flake yesterday and got this to day i switched it up layin it out but i think i got the effect i was look for that i was tell u bout with out the overload of of flake that kokaine reminds me of crystal pearl white from dupont but alot bigger and better and truly different effect cant wait to use it for the real little project im doin :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

chris g said:


> sup bro got the flake yesterday and got this to day i switched it up layin it out but i think i got the effect i was look for that i was tell u bout with out the overload of of flake that kokaine reminds me of crystal pearl white from dupont but alot bigger and better and truly different effect cant wait to use it for the real little project im doin :yes:
> View attachment 445269


Right on, thanks for posting. It does look crazy.. Like a pastel rainbow...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX TTMFT!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SPARKLE EFX TTMFT!!!


Woop woop


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SPARKLE EFX TTMFT!!!


THATS HOTT


----------



## MR.50

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SPARKLE EFX TTMFT!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

hey homes, what colors did u use fr this, looks real nice.








elspock84 said:


>


----------



## elspock84

[email protected] said:


> hey homes, what colors did u use fr this, looks real nice.


i keep my blends a secret  but copper was da main color. if u want some let mark know. ill hook him up wit da blend. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

u still got this flake ?


----------



## DETONATER

ghettodreams said:


> View attachment 446194
> u still got this flake ?


I think I have some left.. Will need to check tomorrow. White micro..


----------



## ghettodreams

DETONATER said:


> I think I have some left.. Will need to check tomorrow. White micro..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

DETONATER said:


> PM sent.. Thanks!


yeah i know bro i got some off u a couple of times now pm sent ill take yellow or light even the 18k gold


DETONATER said:


> PM sent.. Thanks!


yeah i know bro i got some off u a couple of times now pm sent ill take yellow or light even the 18k gold micro flake


----------



## DETONATER

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> yeah i know bro i got some off u a couple of times now pm sent ill take yellow or light even the 18k gold
> 
> yeah i know bro i got some off u a couple of times now pm sent ill take yellow or light even the 18k gold micro flake


Yes, That's cool.. I'll do what I can to take care of you. I'm more local to you than spock in chicago... I love the fact that he post videos and answers questions... Very cool peeps..


----------



## bigshod

ttt wut it dew :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> ttt wut it dew :h5:


Sup G! Already on the run today. And you?


----------



## bigshod

DETONATER said:


> Sup G! Already on the run today. And you?


chillin at the house, off all week :wow:


----------



## pi4short

did somebody say donuts....?


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> chillin at the house, off all week :wow:





pi4short said:


> did somebody say donuts....?


Yeah, you two can get to work on that truck... with donuts in hands lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT MARK THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

sorry 1 lbs of

.015 chrome shipped to 90011 ?


----------



## DETONATER

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> sorry 1 lbs of
> 
> .015 chrome shipped to 90011 ?


sending pm.


----------



## ghettodreams

DETONATER said:


> I think I have some left.. Will need to check tomorrow. White micro..


 if u got some ill take a 4 oz jar


----------



## DETONATER

ghettodreams said:


> if u got some ill take a 4 oz jar


Sorry for the late reply. Here working at dreamwork Customs. But yes i have 3 left.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


>


Is that the long strand prizm flake I had instock last year? That looks crazy... maybe I'll re-stock that..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod

DETONATER said:


> Is that the long strand prizm flake I had instock last year? That looks crazy... maybe I'll re-stock that..


yea...it looked crazy goin on, but that shit pops also mixed in sum of that lazer in the mix:shh: dont tell spock


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT MARK THANKS:thumbsup:



Wazzzz up! 6lbs going your way..... Get yo bling on homie... PoW Wow.... :nicoderm:






Who's next to step there game up and get Flake'd The F out...! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> yea...it looked crazy goin on, but that shit pops also mixed in sum of that lazer in the mix:shh: dont tell spock


Been there done that :yawning: u got some catching up to do snoookums


----------



## bigshod

elspock84 said:


> Been there done that :yawning: u got some catching up to do snoookums


 catch up to what?


----------



## pi4short

im just gonna follow shod around all day cause hes never on here anymore...


----------



## bigshod

pi4short said:


> im just gonna follow shod around all day cause hes never on here anymore...


:naughty: follow me to the park


----------



## pi4short

bigshod said:


> :naughty: follow me to the park


only if its that "one" park


----------



## DETONATER

Be careful Pi4short, Shod almost caught me at the last show... I seen his ass and ran...:sprint:


----------



## pi4short

:roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

pi4short said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## HD-JESSE

DETONATER said:


> Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase 5-lbs of any combination of Old School Chrome Square Large flake and, or Rainbow Micro and get a HVLP Spray Gun FREE for all your flake needs $320.00 Shipped.. Cap size may vary 1.4 - 1.7
> 
> Purchase any 3 lbs of *Old School Chrome Square Large flake and, or Rainbow Micro and get a Touch up 1.0 cap size HVLP Spray Gun FREE*
> Limited Qty available but things may change... $200.00 Shipped
> 
> Available Now!!!


Do you have any of these color charts available?


----------



## DETONATER

HD-JESSE said:


> Do you have any of these color charts available?


Not yet im working on new colors.


----------



## ghettodreams

i got my flake bro thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## elspock84

pi4short said:


>


:wow:  :fool2:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

Got the flake bro as always good doing business with u!!


----------



## elspock84

1980 16in midget black base and western blue flake.


black base

















4 coats of western blue flake and 3 coats of clear.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>


i wanna throw some on da bed and just roll around in it. :fool2:


----------



## marquis_on_3

elspock84 said:


> i wanna throw some on da bed and just roll around in it. :fool2:




:roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

This is the result of Old School Chrome .025 Thanks Firefly!

$60.00 Per pound ! Ready to be at your door step! 

Firefly;14986180]Did some more work on the Monte last week.

Silver base:










Time to lay down the flakebase:





































And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:


----------



## Martian

got the flake.... thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

I want to see what new colors your going to have this Sunday at the show big dog !!!


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks martian for the biz..

Chef, i guess ill see you at the show.


----------



## elspock84

cant wait to get my lil stock order :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

mixed up some flake. here u can see da amount of flake i use on most frames  




















4 coats of clear to bury da flake so i can comeback and wetsand and lay some patterns.


----------



## elspock84

3 heavy coats of clear.


----------



## brett

What do you spray yur flake with carrier?


----------



## DETONATER

brett said:


> What do you spray yur flake with carrier?


Yes, SG100 for example.


----------



## Dado

We use ppg enviro base waterbourne paint at my shop and i wanted to use some of your flake when we spray my cadi what would i need to do?? Im just a dumb bodyguy i wont be the one painting it but told my painter id do the research


----------



## DETONATER

Just a taste of the new colors to come...... 



HoloEfx Green 
HoloEfx Shark Blue
HoloEfx Light Green
HoloEfx Magenta
HoloEfx Gold	
HoloEfx Royal Blue
HoloEfx Violet
HoloEfx Red
HoloEfx Deep Ocean
HoloEfx Pink
HoloEfx Green	
HoloEfx Shark Blue
HoloEfx Tangerine
HoloEfx Black
HoloEfx Canadian Blue


Crystal Ice
Crystal Columbian Gold
Crystal Lime
Crystal Sky Blue
Crystal Lemon
Crystal Chronic	
Crystal Royal Blue
Crystal Kush	
Crystal Kryptonite


Yellow Gold
Fast Red
Lilac
Green
Gold
DBL Mint Green
Ice Cold Blue
Dark Rose
Tangerine
Medium Purple
Shark Skin Blue
Dark Violet
Purple
Deep Purple
Copper
Charcoal
Hot Pink
Light Copper
Light Brown
Brown


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Just a taste of the new colors to come......
> 
> 
> 
> HoloEfx Green
> HoloEfx Shark Blue
> HoloEfx Light Green
> HoloEfx Magenta
> HoloEfx Gold
> HoloEfx Royal Blue
> HoloEfx Violet
> HoloEfx Red
> HoloEfx Deep Ocean
> HoloEfx Pink
> HoloEfx Green
> HoloEfx Shark Blue
> HoloEfx Tangerine
> HoloEfx Black
> HoloEfx Canadian Blue
> 
> 
> Crystal Ice
> Crystal Columbian Gold
> Crystal Lime
> Crystal Sky Blue
> Crystal Lemon
> Crystal Chronic
> Crystal Royal Blue
> Crystal Kush
> Crystal Kryptonite
> 
> 
> Yellow Gold
> Fast Red
> Lilac
> Green
> Gold
> DBL Mint Green
> Ice Cold Blue
> Dark Rose
> Tangerine
> Medium Purple
> Shark Skin Blue
> Dark Violet
> Purple
> Deep Purple
> Copper
> Charcoal
> Hot Pink
> Light Copper
> Light Brown
> Brown


Oh yeah talk dirty to me :fool2: :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

lacwood said:


> We use ppg enviro base waterbourne paint at my shop and i wanted to use some of your flake when we spray my cadi what would i need to do?? Im just a dumb bodyguy i wont be the one painting it but told my painter id do the research


Hey, good body guys have a talent... Honestly I have no idea, and also if your painter dose not know would you really trust him to paint a flake job on your car?


----------



## Dado

DETONATER said:


> Hey, good body guys have a talent... Honestly I have no idea, and also if your painter dose not know would you really trust him to paint a flake job on your car?


Im just kidding i know i got skillz, lol. Im certified through audi, benz, ford, toyota, and bmw soon. My painter is badass and used to do alot of flake jobs in the 70s and 80s..ive seen alot of his old grainy pics and some old lrm mags he was in, he also just painted a club memebers 63 rag witch is beautiful so i have no doubts he can do his thaing i was just curious if there was some other product that would need to be used with the waterbourne. Ill ask the paint rep next time i see him in the shop and see if he may know something we dont.. thanks for the input though bro, and what do you have for a burgandy flake??


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


DETONATER said:


> Just a taste of the new colors to come......
> 
> 
> 
> HoloEfx Green
> HoloEfx Shark Blue
> HoloEfx Light Green
> HoloEfx Magenta
> HoloEfx Gold
> HoloEfx Royal Blue
> HoloEfx Violet
> HoloEfx Red
> HoloEfx Deep Ocean
> HoloEfx Pink
> HoloEfx Green
> HoloEfx Shark Blue
> HoloEfx Tangerine
> HoloEfx Black
> HoloEfx Canadian Blue
> 
> 
> Crystal Ice
> Crystal Columbian Gold
> Crystal Lime
> Crystal Sky Blue
> Crystal Lemon
> Crystal Chronic
> Crystal Royal Blue
> Crystal Kush
> Crystal Kryptonite
> 
> 
> Yellow Gold
> Fast Red
> Lilac
> Green
> Gold
> DBL Mint Green
> Ice Cold Blue
> Dark Rose
> Tangerine
> Medium Purple
> Shark Skin Blue
> Dark Violet
> Purple
> Deep Purple
> Copper
> Charcoal
> Hot Pink
> Light Copper
> Light Brown
> Brown


----------



## brett

DETONATER said:


> Yes, SG100 for example.


I tried this think ill try mixing it 2-1 next time make it thicker
Cause 1-1 think was too thin more flake ended up in air and on the ground, 
What about pressure settings ?


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> Oh yeah talk dirty to me :fool2: :naughty:


:roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

lacwood said:


> Im just kidding i know i got skillz, lol. Im certified through audi, benz, ford, toyota, and bmw soon. My painter is badass and used to do alot of flake jobs in the 70s and 80s..ive seen alot of his old grainy pics and some old lrm mags he was in, he also just painted a club memebers 63 rag witch is beautiful so i have no doubts he can do his thaing i was just curious if there was some other product that would need to be used with the waterbourne. Ill ask the paint rep next time i see him in the shop and see if he may know something we dont.. thanks for the input though bro, and what do you have for a burgandy flake??


Your paint system must have a clear base coat,we use sikkens waterbourne @ work,ours is called 666,I've yet to try it with flake,but it works great for pearls,so I'm certain it'd work just fine,just ask your painter what the transparent base coat he uses.
Or go with clear as the carrier,only thing is you get a much higher film build.


----------



## lowdeville

DETONATER said:


> Just a taste of the new colors to come......
> 
> 
> 
> HoloEfx Green
> HoloEfx Shark Blue
> HoloEfx Light Green
> HoloEfx Magenta
> HoloEfx Gold
> HoloEfx Royal Blue
> HoloEfx Violet
> HoloEfx Red
> HoloEfx Deep Ocean
> HoloEfx Pink
> HoloEfx Green
> HoloEfx Shark Blue
> HoloEfx Tangerine
> HoloEfx Black
> HoloEfx Canadian Blue
> 
> 
> Crystal Ice
> Crystal Columbian Gold
> Crystal Lime
> Crystal Sky Blue
> Crystal Lemon
> Crystal Chronic
> Crystal Royal Blue
> Crystal Kush
> Crystal Kryptonite
> 
> 
> Yellow Gold
> Fast Red
> Lilac
> Green
> Gold
> DBL Mint Green
> Ice Cold Blue
> Dark Rose
> Tangerine
> Medium Purple
> Shark Skin Blue
> Dark Violet
> Purple
> Deep Purple
> Copper
> Charcoal
> Hot Pink
> Light Copper
> Light Brown
> Brown


When you posting pics?:nicoderm:


----------



## Dado

lowdeville said:


> Your paint system must have a clear base coat,we use sikkens waterbourne @ work,ours is called 666,I've yet to try it with flake,but it works great for pearls,so I'm certain it'd work just fine,just ask your painter what the transparent base coat he uses.
> Or go with clear as the carrier,only thing is you get a much higher film build.


He said 590...


----------



## DETONATER

lowdeville said:


> When you posting pics?:nicoderm:


I would like to start taking pics today.. we'll see I have several orders going out and the sun is hiding in the clouds.:facepalm: Then I work the next 3 days.. 9-7..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> I would like to start taking pics today.. we'll see I have several orders going out and the sun is hiding in the clouds.:facepalm: Then I work the next 3 days.. 9-7..


fuck da pics send my shit out :biggrin: ill take some pics for yaw when i get my shit. :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> fuck da pics send my shit out :biggrin: ill take some pics for yaw when i get my shit. :fool2:


For them smart as comments I'll send out blow up susie monday...


----------



## elspock84

:tears::tears::tears:


DETONATER said:


> For them smart as comments I'll send out blow up susie monday...


----------



## thesnowgod

I was logging in to order some yellow flake from ya....now I'm wondering if I should wait to see this new Crystal Lemon?? I've got a Harley I'm doing for a friend of mine. He wants a yellow base with tons of yellow flake on it. Is there a way to describe the difference in the yellow you've already got versus the Crystal Lemon?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chef

fuck it i guess i wont see the new colors cause the traffic show got canceled but i am going to need some more chrome ,ill be calling you big dog ,ttft


----------



## lowdeville

DETONATER said:


> I would like to start taking pics today.. we'll see I have several orders going out and the sun is hiding in the clouds.:facepalm: Then I work the next 3 days.. 9-7..


:thumbsup:IF there's some crazy new green(s),I will be making another order right away.


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## DETONATER

Original Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Attention, Attention, Attention,
> 
> All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound.
> 
> All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound.
> 
> All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


Hey them prices are on point! I asked for Prices for hok them mafuckas wanted 53 for a 6oz jar of plain silver flake. Fuck them!


----------



## DETONATER

GUN METAL


----------



## DETONATER

.015 MEDIUM CHROME SHOW STOPPER... BELOW


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## thesnowgod

Two questions: 
Is Crystal Ice like Ice Pearl? Getting ready to order and I want to make sure I get the right stuff!  So hard to tell on the screen which colors to go with. Prior to this I've used HOK Ice Pearl and Kustom Shop's Ice Crystal Pearl and those two were identical but I'd rather order from you since I'm getting one of the yellows from ya anyways.

Also, which yellow flake is brighter? I want a very light colored bright yellow for this job I'm working on right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

thesnowgod said:


> Two questions:
> Is Crystal Ice like Ice Pearl? Getting ready to order and I want to make sure I get the right stuff!  So hard to tell on the screen which colors to go with. Prior to this I've used HOK Ice Pearl and Kustom Shop's Ice Crystal Pearl and those two were identical but I'd rather order from you since I'm getting one of the yellows from ya anyways.
> 
> Also, which yellow flake is brighter? I want a very light colored bright yellow for this job I'm working on right now.
> 
> Thanks!


All of the Crystal Flakes I offer are a translucent style flake that flip a color or 2 or 3.. The Crystal Ice Flake is a clear flake that has a brilliant reflective surface in a .008 micron that is larger than any pearl. Also if you can send me a pic of the yellow base it would help me better recommend a color for you. I can tell you tat the crystal yellow flip green tones. I'm thinking a light yellow gold might be the ticket for you.. See if you can send me a PM of the base.. Thanks Mark


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> I was logging in to order some yellow flake from ya....now I'm wondering if I should wait to see this new Crystal Lemon?? I've got a Harley I'm doing for a friend of mine. He wants a yellow base with tons of yellow flake on it. Is there a way to describe the difference in the yellow you've already got versus the Crystal Lemon?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


heres da yellow laser flake in action. these are both over black base. all laser flakes flip flop. they are not the color u see in da jar or when u mix it in da clear. 










kokaine flake is also a flip flop color. rainbow flake on drugs


----------



## HD-JESSE

DETONATER said:


> All of the Crystal Flakes I offer are a translucent style flake that flip a color or 2 or 3.. The Crystal Ice Flake is a clear flake that has a brilliant reflective surface in a .008 micron that is larger than any pearl. Also if you can send me a pic of the yellow base it would help me better recommend a color for you. I can tell you tat the crystal yellow flip green tones. I'm thinking a light yellow gold might be the ticket for you.. See if you can send me a PM of the base.. Thanks Mark


What flake would you recommend to use with hok sg-101 lemon yellow as a base?


----------



## thesnowgod

Thanks a million spock! Those videos helped a ton. While that green flip is cool, it's definitely NOT what this guy wants. Detonater, you've got a PM. Thanks again!


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> Thanks a million spock! Those videos helped a ton. While that green flip is cool, it's definitely NOT what this guy wants. Detonater, you've got a PM. Thanks again!


i love da laser flakes cause i use it in my blends. it gives it that extra pop.


----------



## lowdeville

elspock84 said:


> i love da laser flakes cause i use it in my blends. it gives it that extra pop.


The yellow laser looks green in the video,I have a pound of laser green and a pound of laser yellow,I need a green color for my 61,would you say the yellow would be a better choice?
I'm gonna do a couple spray out cards,but judging by that vid,the yellows a winner.


----------



## elspock84

lowdeville said:


> The yellow laser looks green in the video,I have a pound of laser green and a pound of laser yellow,I need a green color for my 61,would you say the yellow would be a better choice?
> I'm gonna do a couple spray out cards,but judging by that vid,the yellows a winner.


Green laser has a lot more blue flop. Yellow has a lot more green pop to it. Green laser looks badass when u mix it wit greens or blues cause shit pops out of no where?


----------



## *ryno*

finally got around to spraying the show stopper .025 square.
had some issues at first with my iwata 3.0. the flake was so heavy that by the time i filled the cup and got the panels to spray, the flake was settling in the bottom already.
had to load teh gun, hold it upside down till spray time. open the tip and spray away while constantly moving teh cup, i also threw a hand full of 5/16 nuts into the cup to help keep it agitated.

i mixed about 2oz of flake to 7-8 oz of reg clear.

supper happy with the product, thanks for the hook up!


----------



## elspock84

*ryno* said:


> finally got around to spraying the show stopper .025 square.
> had some issues at first with my iwata 3.0. the flake was so heavy that by the time i filled the cup and got the panels to spray, the flake was settling in the bottom already.
> had to load teh gun, hold it upside down till spray time. open the tip and spray away while constantly moving teh cup, i also threw a hand full of 5/16 nuts into the cup to help keep it agitated.
> 
> i mixed about 2oz of flake to 7-8 oz of reg clear.
> 
> supper happy with the product, thanks for the hook up!


Looks good. I personally would have done it wit intercoat. Since u need more coats to cover. Since u can't mix as much flake at a time. But looks badass


----------



## chris g

i been doin test panels left and right to get this flake to twinkle instead of sparkle and try not to get to much build all i can come up wit is clear and and flake and do hammer it just coat without solvent poppin it to two green are the same amout of flake jus different bases and one with clear and one with intercoat and personally clear does it for me and gives that depth i post more samples later of wat i came up with


----------



## DeeLoc

Dayummm Mark, you got a grip of stuff now....and I just got unemployed.....

I want to check out them new crystal and holoefx............


----------



## elspock84

DeeLoc said:


> Dayummm Mark, you got a grip of stuff now....and I just got unemployed.....
> 
> I want to check out them new crystal and holoefx............


Dont trip homie im gonna be doing some test panels of what i get for yaw to see :h5:


----------



## lesstime

mark and spock you ready??? its that time of year


DETONATER said:


> Attention, Attention, Attention,
> 
> All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound.
> 
> All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound.
> 
> All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## DETONATER

HD-JESSE said:


> What flake would you recommend to use with hok sg-101 lemon yellow as a base?


I'm thinking this Yellow gold will be the ticket.. 











*ryno* said:


> finally got around to spraying the show stopper .025 square.
> had some issues at first with my iwata 3.0. the flake was so heavy that by the time i filled the cup and got the panels to spray, the flake was settling in the bottom already.
> had to load teh gun, hold it upside down till spray time. open the tip and spray away while constantly moving teh cup, i also threw a hand full of 5/16 nuts into the cup to help keep it agitated.
> 
> i mixed about 2oz of flake to 7-8 oz of reg clear.
> 
> supper happy with the product, thanks for the hook up!


Thanks Ryno! give it a shot with intercoat. It will help.. 



chris g said:


> i been doin test panels left and right to get this flake to twinkle instead of sparkle and try not to get to much build all i can come up wit is clear and and flake and do hammer it just coat without solvent poppin it to two green are the same amout of flake jus different bases and one with clear and one with intercoat and personally clear does it for me and gives that depth i post more samples later of wat i came up with


What do you mean twinkle instead of sparkle? More dance effect or less? 



DeeLoc said:


> Dayummm Mark, you got a grip of stuff now....and I just got unemployed.....
> 
> I want to check out them new crystal and holoefx............


Damn... hope things get better soon for ya! Good to hear from you DeeLoc it's been a while... 



elspock84 said:


> Dont trip homie im gonna be doing some test panels of what i get for yaw to see :h5:


And you FOOL...! your gonna loose your mind and probably give up your home life, move into the garage for the next few months like a mad man.. 



lesstime said:


> mark and spock you ready??? its that time of year


What's good! Getting ready for more flake? :h5:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER;15288577
And you FOOL...! your gonna loose your mind and probably give up your home life said:


> :fool2: im counting da hrs til MY flake comes in!


----------



## DeeLoc

elspock84 said:


> Dont trip homie im gonna be doing some test panels of what i get for yaw to see :h5:


Cool, wanna see the crystal lemon and holoefx red in particular Thanks spock


----------



## elspock84

My packages have arrived! But I'm not at work today!!!! FUCK!!! :banghead: now I have to wait til 5 today when my lady gets home from work. :banghead:


----------



## chef

Dam mark those are some bad ass color ttt


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> My packages have arrived! But I'm not at work today!!!! FUCK!!! :banghead: now I have to wait til 5 today when my lady gets home from work. :banghead:


I thought you were going to work for that reason..... your killing me Larry! 



chef said:


> Dam mark those are some bad ass color ttt


They look better in person... All those pics were taken in the sun though...


----------



## elspock84

She just got home! But I'm not home fuck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

what's the holoefx do Mark?


----------



## DETONATER

DeeLoc said:


> what's the holoefx do Mark?


They flip colors like rainbow. They are manufactured the same way as raonbow


----------



## elspock84

MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!! These new colors are fucking BADASS!!!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!! These new colors are fucking BADASS!!!


Ttt


----------



## elspock84

waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present. 
my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work! 


























im running out of space where to put all these


----------



## DETONATER

with all that value, you should have them under lock and key... :boink:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> with all that value, you should have them under lock and key... :boink:


I do :thumbsup::machinegun:


----------



## DeeLoc

dam u got the whole color collection spock!


----------



## elspock84

DeeLoc said:


> dam u got the whole color collection spock!


That's what painting a shitload of bike frames will get u  plus tax refund helped too  had I known u get so much money for having a kid I would've had 80 of them


----------



## DeeLoc

oh yeah that tax refund with a kid is big $


----------



## DETONATER

=elspock84;15291432]waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present. 
my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work! 


























im running out of space where to put all these 





















A little investment can easily turn your profits into big dollars..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> =elspock84;15291432]waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present.
> my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running out of space where to put all these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little investment can easily turn your profits into big dollars..


:h5: hell yeah. Just need to hustle some more to restock on da original colors.


----------



## Raise Up

Damn these new colors are making me rethink the paint scheme on my Rivi.


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Damn these new colors are making me rethink the paint scheme on my Rivi.


It's funny you say this because I did the same thing. lol Original concept gone...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> It's funny you say this because I did the same thing. lol Original concept gone...


AGAIN :banghead:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean

elspock84 said:


> waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present.
> my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running out of space where to put all these




*holy shit...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what the hell you doing with all that flakes....*


----------



## drasticbean

where can i get those jars........ :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean

elspock84 said:


> i wanna throw some on da bed and just roll around in it. :fool2:


what color flakes would you use.....:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

A tsp of each  butt ass naked!


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> It's funny you say this because I did the same thing. lol Original concept gone...


Naaw, it just means I have to find me something else to use them on. Now that I think about it there have been a couple of 50s Suburbans popping up on ebay lately. Hmmm...:sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> AGAIN :banghead:






drasticbean said:


> :wave:


WAZZZZZ UP!



drasticbean said:


> where can i get those jars........ :dunno:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-24-C...527?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c52460cc7


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*








































Original Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SPARKLE EFX IS THE MOTHAFUCKEN BIZNESS!!!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 454166
> 
> 
> View attachment 454167
> 
> 
> SPARKLE EFX IS THE MOTHAFUCKEN BIZNESS!!!


No more pics please! Ya no aguanto mas! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> No more pics please! Ya no aguanto mas! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:



LOL!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> No more pics please! Ya no aguanto mas! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:











SO I AM GUESSING THIS ONE SHOULD BLOW BOTH YOUR MINDS... LMFAO... COCHINO, GET A ROOM COMPA!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## chef

dam sparkle efx in the house !!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

bought a bike frame off da homie schwinn1966 and he cut this badge out and sent it to me as a gift. it says flake master lol. so i sprayed some of the litegreen holoefx flake. this shit looks way better in da sun.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

here are some pics of some of the colors. i took them for a customer to look at.


----------



## chef

i got the flake mark thanks big dog :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Hey bRO call me 719-778-5013


----------



## DETONATER

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> Hey bRO call me 719-778-5013


https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action

0310 0480 0002 2887 1495

1LB MICRO, 1LB .015 CHROME. 1 JAR ROYAL .008 SHIPPED... THANKS MARK


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> bought a bike frame off da homie schwinn1966 and he cut this badge out and sent it to me as a gift. it says flake master lol. so i sprayed some of the litegreen holoefx flake. this shit looks way better in da sun.


Nice!



chef said:


> dam sparkle efx in the house !!!!!!!


:h5:



elspock84 said:


>


elspock84;15306056]here are some pics of some of the colors. i took them for a customer to look at. 
















































[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the pics spock.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

I'll take more tonight. Also waiting to finish up these projects I have. Then I wanna make like a board wit all da holofex then make a video for errbody to see


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> elspock84;15306056]here are some pics of some of the colors. i took them for a customer to look at.


Thanks for the pics spock.. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

LOOKING GOOD!!! GOT TO LOVE THESE NEW FLAKES!!!


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK* 

EMPTY YOUR IN BOX.. *


----------



## thesnowgod

I got some flakes too!  Just waiting on the guy to stop down and decide which one he likes more before I order more. Yellow Gold on left, Gold on the right over Honda Spa Yellow Pearl. Pics aren't very good as far as showing a difference, used my camera phone. They look amazing in person and I'm amazed how well they cover. It won't take a boat load of clear to bury these. Super happy! Detonater is 'da man.


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> I got some flakes too!  Just waiting on the guy to stop down and decide which one he likes more before I order more. Yellow Gold on left, Gold on the right over Honda Spa Yellow Pearl. Pics aren't very good as far as showing a difference, used my camera phone. They look amazing in person and I'm amazed how well they cover. It won't take a boat load of clear to bury these. Super happy! Detonater is 'da man.
> 
> View attachment 455146


da yellow gold looks way better :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

used some of the royalblue holoflex flake on a pattern on this bike. it gets lost but when u see it pops outta no where.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> used some of the royalblue holoflex flake on a pattern on this bike. it gets lost but when u see it pops outta no where.


A!!!!!! Angel asked when did you find time to make a baby? lmao ..... :roflmao:in between coats?


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> A!!!!!! Angel asked when did you find time to make a baby? lmao ..... :roflmao:in between coats?


theres a 15min window between flake and clear coat. thats when i lay dat pipe :thumbsup: give her da best 3 min of her life all da time :boink:


----------



## elspock84

im gonna be spraying this hot pink tomorrow or saturday. cant wait to see how it blings!


----------



## KAKALAK

DETONATER said:


> KAKALAK*
> 
> EMPTY YOUR IN BOX.. *


:happysad: its done bro! :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> :nicoderm:


Sorry was out in da hood... you got a PM...


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*








































Original Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


----------



## KAKALAK

is the crystal ice a reg color or specialty?


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> is the crystal ice a reg color or specialty?


Specialty


----------



## KAKALAK

elspock84 said:


> Specialty


thanks and you post a bigger pic of your avitar. I have bad eyes :wow: :naughty:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

the chrome 0.25 hex arrived today thanks, the gold and root beer shouldnt be far behind. 6 days to australia is fast man thanks.

hey what size gun to spray the 0.25 hex chrome??? 2.5mm maybe


----------



## MR.50

what's up mark is this the 14k gold flake?


----------



## KAKALAK

KAKALAK said:


> thanks and you post a bigger pic of your avitar. I have bad eyes :wow: :naughty:


qft :wow:


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> thanks and you post a bigger pic of your avitar. I have bad eyes :wow: :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

:burn: :burn: :burn: :inout:


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> :burn: :burn: :burn: :inout:


wahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahaha!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Yes. Mr 50. That is the 18k gold. 



And WHY WHY WHY. MUAFUKKA that is NASTY. im gonna be half blind for the rest of the day fool


----------



## DETONATER

hopndropdownunder said:


> the chrome 0.25 hex arrived today thanks, the gold and root beer shouldnt be far behind. 6 days to australia is fast man thanks.
> 
> hey what size gun to spray the 0.25 hex chrome??? 2.5mm maybe


Joost used a 2.0 and had no problems.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Yes. Mr 50. That is the 18k gold.
> 
> 
> 
> And WHY WHY WHY. MUAFUKKA that is NASTY. im gonna be half blind for the rest of the day fool


BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## KAKALAK

DETONATER said:


> Yes. Mr 50. That is the 18k gold.
> 
> 
> 
> And WHY WHY WHY. MUAFUKKA that is NASTY. im gonna be half blind for the rest of the day fool


Next time he orders send him the wrong color and then he'll see how funny it is


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> Next time he orders send him the wrong color and then he'll see how funny it is


:uh: dick


----------



## chef

KAKALAK said:


> Next time he orders send him the wrong color and then he'll see how funny it is


Lol God dam that's fucked up. Lol Big props to mark and his flake


----------



## elspock84

THERE WE SHOULD BE EVEN NOW :twak:






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KAKALAK

time to fap :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

:facepalm:Thought this was the FLAKE PAGE...


----------



## chris g

wuss good Mark i just got home from work and my FLAKE is here the crystal white looks badass cant wait for the mornin to see it in the sun the .025 is bigger than i thought for the extra shine yuhh!!uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

DETONATER said:


> :facepalm:Thought this was the FLAKE PAGE...


 pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> pm sent


I dont see it


----------



## hittin back bumper

Got my flakes in today thanks mark


----------



## DETONATER

hittin back bumper said:


> Got my flakes in today thanks mark


Thanks!


Check out the last couple of pages for the latest colors... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTMFT...


:yes:


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## DETONATER

Original Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


----------



## DETONATER

GUN METAL


----------



## DETONATER

.015 MEDIUM CHROME SHOW STOPPER... BELOW


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

played wit some flake this weekend


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Attention, Attention, Attention,
> 
> All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound.
> 
> All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound.
> 
> All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## Justin-Az

Damn so many choices, Ill be hitting you up soon as gonna need allot of pink flake for my moms car.


----------



## Raise Up

What color is this?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> What color is this?
> View attachment 457115


Crystal sky blue. I took pics earlier. Ill post them up tomorrow.


----------



## elspock84

heres da pics. da white flakes are to capture the flake change. so i wanna spray some on panle to show there colors. just need to find some time :banghead:


----------



## elspock84

oh and da orange flake and tangerine flake are 2 different colors


----------



## B Town Fernie

Need some silver. What sizes do you have in stock


----------



## DETONATER

B Town Fernie said:


> Need some silver. What sizes do you have in stock


Pounds of all... Pm Sent


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> Crystal sky blue. I took pics earlier. Ill post them up tomorrow.


ok, :thumbsup:. Now I really wanna change my paint scheme.


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> ok, :thumbsup:. Now I really wanna change my paint scheme.


Keep in mind the Crystal flakes are flip flops except the Crystal Ice. So Imagine a light blue base of some kind with that Crystal sky blue flipping on top would be wicked...


----------



## Raise Up

Yea I noticed a slight green shift in it. Damn, now I have to find a new project for these. If your supplier ever comes out with a Crystal Silver put me down for atleast 5lbs.


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Yea I noticed a slight green shift in it. Damn, now I have to find a new project for these. If your supplier ever comes out with a Crystal Silver put me down for atleast 5lbs.


You must see the crystal Ice in person then... might be what you need.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> You must see the crystal Ice in person then... might be what you need.


:werd: these colors are fucking insane


----------



## DETONATER

I'll be at Dreamworks, So I'll do my best to answer any PM's


----------



## chris g

sup mark i jus sprayed that big flake homie maan its tuff but i got it handled i hope ima keep at it tho i aint shot it before and my 2.0 was fucked up so it made it even harder so i busted out my secret weapon and it sorta worked i get some pics up later but i wanna get it jus right first


----------



## elspock84




----------



## gema68

TTT


----------



## elspock84

black base wit da new hot pink flake and a light coating of da holoefx magenta


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Elspock what size gun tip you using bro turning out reall nice!!


----------



## elspock84

hopndropdownunder said:


> Elspock what size gun tip you using bro turning out reall nice!!


2.5 tip for all da flake i shoot


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> TTT


Sup Daniel... What's good? 

I had a chance to play with my motor today..., waiting for my new harmonic balance to come in... part by part it will get done... Now I need to figure what to do with my headers.. probably soda blast them and then get them coated.. 











*Now on to who needs flake for there project...? *


----------



## hopndropdownunder

elspock84 said:


> 2.5 tip for all da flake i shoot


ok cool thanks, do you have any pics of your bikes complete and put together?


----------



## elspock84

i chose da new sky blue and i also added some crystal sky blue. dat cystal is fucking insane. gotta find some time to spray that damn crystal by itself.


----------



## elspock84

hopndropdownunder said:


> ok cool thanks, do you have any pics of your bikes complete and put together?


all the ones ive done lately are not mine so no i dont have any.


----------



## DETONATER

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

elspock84 said:


> black base wit da new hot pink flake and a light coating of da holoefx magenta


nice bro good work!!


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> nice bro good work!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

elspock, do you think a 2.0mm tip would be sufficient for most flake jobs?

I'm on ebay right now, and that gun you suggested before with the 2.5mm tip is out of stock and I can't find any others that are cheap. There's a 2.0mm tip gun for $40 though.


----------



## DETONATER

1.7 and up is fine for. 008 micro 2.0 os fine also


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Thanks a lot man. I might be hitting you up soon. The weather's getting nice and it's almost time to paint :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> 1.7 and up is fine for. 008 micro 2.0 os fine also


X2 :werd: but u can't mix as much flake as u can wit a 2.5


----------



## DETONATER

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Thanks a lot man. I might be hitting you up soon. The weather's getting nice and it's almost time to paint :thumbsup:


Right on! I'll be here at your service... Pick a color, any color... lol :thumbsup:


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

elspock84 said:


> X2 :werd: but u can't mix as much flake as u can wit a 2.5


\

I've always found it's better to shoot flake in multiple coats as opposed to just 1 or 2 heavy coats. I use a 1.8, I mostly use .008 for everything.


----------



## elspock84

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> \
> 
> I've always found it's better to shoot flake in multiple coats as opposed to just 1 or 2 heavy coats. I use a 1.8, I mostly use .008 for everything.


On bike frames 2 coats is better than multiple coats. since there's less waste. Well wit my techinique at least.


----------



## DETONATER

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> \
> 
> I've always found it's better to shoot flake in multiple coats as opposed to just 1 or 2 heavy coats. I use a 1.8, I mostly use .008 for everything.





elspock84 said:


> On bike frames 2 coats is better than multiple coats. since there's less waste. Well wit my techinique at least.


I agree with both of you. I have heard the same from my boy Paul Toma.. Owner of Pure Vida about FUZZY's comment and I think it boiles down to what you are spraying and technique.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> I agree with both of you. I have heard the same from my boy Paul Toma.. Owner of Pure Vida about FUZZY's comment and I think it boiles down to what you are spraying and technique.


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Off to work... :wave:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Off to work... :wave:


1 more hr and im off :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> 1 more hr and im off :thumbsup:


Right on, I'm just chillin Old School


----------



## cantgetenuf

what do yall use to carry the flakes??


----------



## DETONATER

cantgetenuf said:


> what do yall use to carry the flakes??


One item used is HOK Sg100 intercoat clear


----------



## elspock84

depends what i have and how much flake im using. but clear or intercoat clear is what i use.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey bro i send u a pm about flake samples i wanna buy ! lmk please


----------



## chef

Ttt


----------



## elspock84

gonna need more clear after i wetsand.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## elspock84

Original Colors are sold in 4 ounce jars.. Send me a PM with any questions..


----------



## elspock84

]








































































































.015 MEDIUM CHROME SHOW STOPPER... BELOW


----------



## chef

hey mark do you have a chart of your new colors


----------



## KAKALAK

:run:


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> :run:


***** you remedial :uh:


----------



## lil_k85

I received my flakes yesterday can't wait to spray thanks.


----------



## KAKALAK

elspock84 said:


> ***** you remedial :uh:


I got to look that up :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*When yo shit out shines the rest you can only call it the best... To me Hard to Please has become Easy to Please because that ride makes me* :run::run::run:


----------



## DETONATER

Just a heads up for those who are looking for color charts... I really don't have them. I have tried many ways to try to come up with solutions, and the cost factor is just not right. I do my best to keep my prices down. I'm not looking forward to increasing any prices. I have a color chart posted that can be saved and printed on photo paper. I have mailed out before but I'm done with those. 99% of the colors on the market today I have the ability to get if I don't have them already. Shoot me the name and manufacture of a color that you need, and I will let you know if I have it or can get it. Thank you for your understanding and for supporting Sparkle Efx Flake. Reminder, I'm a one man army doing my part to bring you as many quality colors possible at affordable prices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> Just a heads up for those who are looking for color charts... I really don't have them. I have tried many ways to try to come up with solutions, and the cost factor is just not right. I do my best to keep my prices down. I'm not looking forward to increasing any prices. I have a color chart posted that can be saved and printed on photo paper. I have mailed out before but I'm done with those. 99% of the colors on the market today I have the ability to get if I don't have them already. Shoot me the name and manufacture of a color that you need, and I will let you know if I have it or can get it. Thank you for your understanding and for supporting Sparkle Efx Flake. Reminder, I'm a one man army doing my part to bring you as many quality colors possible at affordable prices. :thumbsup:


2:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> *When yo shit out shines the rest you can only call it the best... To me Hard to Please has become Easy to Please because that ride makes me* :run::run::run:


Now thats flaked out! Badass ride!


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> I got to look that up :happysad:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it means u retarded! Wahahahahahaha

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=remedial


----------



## gema68

TTT JUST PASSING BY TO SAY WHATS UP MARK!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## pi4short

whats up mark.. congrats on the lrm mention.. mickeys ride is bad ass...


----------



## elspock84

Happy easter brotha!


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty::boink::sprint:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :naughty::boink::sprint:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:fool2:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I will be hitting u up for the blue n kokaine


----------



## KAKALAK

elspock84 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it means u retarded! Wahahahahahaha
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=remedial




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ............................ wait .... what ??


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ............................ wait .... what ??


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR. DIZZY

Flakes came in today. The new HoloEfx flake is chingon.


----------



## chef

whats up big dog i need a price total on these 

charcoal ,gun metal,jet black i need 1 jar of each so let me know how much it is so i can do the paypal thing , :naughty::rofl::thumbsup: thanks


----------



## DETONATER

I would just like to say thanks!!! to all those who have purchased and please feel free to post up pics of your work here with Sparkle Efx Flake...! :thumbsup:




chef said:


> whats up big dog i need a price total on these
> 
> charcoal ,gun metal,jet black i need 1 jar of each so let me know how much it is so i can do the paypal thing , :naughty::rofl::thumbsup: thanks


Pm sent..


----------



## BIGG JESS

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

sprayed da crystal chronic yesterday over some white. the pics cant capture da flake but da video got some of it. this shit pops like crazy in person


----------



## elspock84

had some flake left over in da gun so i sprayed my garbage can lol. its black so i said fuck it.


----------



## chef

Thanks big dog I'll send the cash later


----------



## drnitrus

I had a question and figured some of you in here may be able to help. I have been experimenting with shooting the .008 flake but never seem to get it right. I use hok intercoat clear as the carrier. But I'm not sure if I'm over or under reducing the intercoat. The gun seems to get clogged up, not much flake shoots through. Plus from what I've read my gun tip might not be the right size either. I am using a 1.4 tip. What I'm wondering is what ratio should I reduce the intercoat, what air pressure, etc. I'm still experimenting on small stuff, would rather mess those up before any bigger projects. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## DETONATER

drnitrus said:


> I had a question and figured some of you in here may be able to help. I have been experimenting with shooting the .008 flake but never seem to get it right. I use hok intercoat clear as the carrier. But I'm not sure if I'm over or under reducing the intercoat. The gun seems to get clogged up, not much flake shoots through. Plus from what I've read my gun tip might not be the right size either. I am using a 1.4 tip. What I'm wondering is what ratio should I reduce the intercoat, what air pressure, etc. I'm still experimenting on small stuff, would rather mess those up before any bigger projects. Any advice is appreciated!


try a 1.7 tip and you'll be fine.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

Damn elspock... keeping busy... :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

what's up mark ,im ready to start playing with my flake :naughty::fool2:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Damn elspock... keeping busy... :thumbsup:


Yes sir  patterns next on everything in da canadian and western blue


----------



## chef

I got my flake in today , thanks for the fast delivery big dog , once agian TTFT Sparkle Efx


----------



## DETONATER

BIGG JESS said:


> :wave:


Sup Big Jess...! :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

I think Im going to go with some chrome flake. pm me the balance owed and then I'll paypal yah


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> I think Im going to go with some chrome flake. pm me the balance owed and then I'll paypal yah


Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Bump!!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

got da homie shaggy's board done.


----------



## big mono phx

can you send me the info to order


----------



## DETONATER

big mono phx said:


> can you send me the info to order


PM Sent.. Thanks.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

=DETONATER;15283512]Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*






































[/QUOTE]


----------



## KAKALAK

I think I'm going to go with that dark rose


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g

my little powerwheel project wit SparklEFX Crystal Ice and a splash of kokaine white flake


----------



## elspock84

thanks again for da great service my nukka!!! SPARKLE EFX FO LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> my little powerwheel project wit SparklEFX Crystal Ice and a splash of kokaine white flake


BADASS!! great job homie!


----------



## chris g

Another lil project as well blue base with SparklEFX sea green flakes and this shit got sick twinkle!!


----------



## chris g

thanks bro im nowhere close to keepin up you tho i see you smashin them lowrider bikes out left and right keep up the hustle homie


elspock84 said:


> BADASS!! great job homie!


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> Another lil project as well blue base with SparklEFX sea green flakes and this shit got sick twinkle!!


when u wetsand to reclear make sure u dont cut through da flake. i would scuff it wit a red pad instead of wetsanding. then reclear to have enough build up so u can wetsand witout cutting through. 



chris g said:


> thanks bro im nowhere close to keepin up you tho i see you smashin them lowrider bikes out left and right keep up the hustle homie


thanks homie. im glad i have a woman who is not up my ass for being in da garage way to much. shit i was in there today. finishing up some body work on another frame coming out the end of this month


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> I think I'm going to go with that dark rose


Nice choice.... 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks G! 



chris g said:


> my little powerwheel project wit SparklEFX Crystal Ice and a splash of kokaine white flake


Crystal Flake is the shit son.... Think of it as a Crystal Pearl with a micro effect... Looks SICK! 



elspock84 said:


> thanks again for da great service my nukka!!! SPARKLE EFX FO LIFE :thumbsup:


You Know!! 



chris g said:


> Another lil project as well blue base with SparklEFX sea green flakes and this shit got sick twinkle!!


Wow, I like the choices..... Ocean Spray is a bad as color...In the color spectrum "Ice Cold Blue flake" is a shade lighter than the Ocean Spray...Just a heads up... :h5:


----------



## thesnowgod

Got my flake in Friday's mail. It's going on an electric guitar. Gave Detonater choice of color to send, all I asked for was bright red.  He sent "Fast Red". Been prepping the guitar for awhile now, per Spock's recommendation, I'm basecoating in black. Hope to be flakin' tonight. Pics soon.

Thanks for the awesome service and damn fast shipping Detonater. I'll be buying my flake from only you from now on.


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> Got my flake in Friday's mail. It's going on an electric guitar. Gave Detonater choice of color to send, all I asked for was bright red.  He sent "Fast Red". Been prepping the guitar for awhile now, per Spock's recommendation, I'm basecoating in black. Hope to be flakin' tonight. Pics soon.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome service and damn fast shipping Detonater. I'll be buying my flake from only you from now on.


TAKE UR TIME! DONT TRY TO COVER IT ALL IN ONE COAT. 3-4 coats is ok just make sure u wait da recomended flash time.


----------



## thesnowgod

Hoping I did it right. It's not done yet of course. Still need to knock it down a bit, clear more and then add the store's name to it as well as my shop's name on the back.

This is going to a music store who's logo is a red apple with a bite taken out of it. I fixed the body (it was a mess), primered and sealed, based in black, flake added in layers mixed in intercoat. Flake, then plain intercoat (so it didn't just lay flat, I wanted some depth to it), more flake, then plain intercoat and then clear. I messed up a little bit and got a bit of a sag on the bottom (the bottom as it is in the picture) but I'm hoping when it's on display, it won't show too badly. It's my first time ever heavy flaking like this. Usually it's just a dusting.

Will post more pics when it's done but I wanted to show what I had accomplished so far. Thanks to spock, detonater and others here at layitlow for showing me the ins and outs of flaking like this!


----------



## KAKALAK

What's that color run so I can pay u


----------



## DETONATER

thesnowgod said:


> Hoping I did it right. It's not done yet of course. Still need to knock it down a bit, clear more and then add the store's name to it as well as my shop's name on the back.
> 
> This is going to a music store who's logo is a red apple with a bite taken out of it. I fixed the body (it was a mess), primered and sealed, based in black, flake added in layers mixed in intercoat. Flake, then plain intercoat (so it didn't just lay flat, I wanted some depth to it), more flake, then plain intercoat and then clear. I messed up a little bit and got a bit of a sag on the bottom (the bottom as it is in the picture) but I'm hoping when it's on display, it won't show too badly. It's my first time ever heavy flaking like this. Usually it's just a dusting.
> 
> Will post more pics when it's done but I wanted to show what I had accomplished so far. Thanks to spock, detonater and others here at layitlow for showing me the ins and outs of flaking like this!
> 
> View attachment 470545
> View attachment 470546


Looks good... :h5:



KAKALAK said:


> What's that color run so I can pay u


Go ahead and PM me your address..


----------



## KAKALAK

DETONATER said:


> Looks good... :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and PM me your address..


I'll get it to you tomm after I paypal you. Be mid afternoon or so


----------



## SELFMADE707

how much flake to paint a 64 impala roof. or how much do you need per qt. of clear?


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> I'll get it to you tomm after I paypal you. Be mid afternoon or so


k, $25


----------



## KAKALAK

DETONATER said:


> k, $25


Shit I forgot. Doing it now


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> Shit I forgot. Doing it now


:facepalm: nukka u remedial


----------



## KAKALAK

Kick rocks nikkah..... I'm a real busy dude


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> Kick rocks nikkah..... I'm a real busy dude


:finger: I'm mesican fucker I kick soccer balls :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK

Why u getting all racist :x:


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> Why u getting all racist :x:


Not racist when I say itt


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Thanks again from Australia 
Emerald green arrived!!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## 3StarsNSun

Wondering if you could PM a quote for these below shipped to 98327.
-4oz jars of Light Gold(1x) and HoloFX Gold(1x) both .008 
-4oz jars of Crystal Sky Blue(1x) and Kokaine Sparkle(1x) both .008
Thx in advance.


----------



## DETONATER

3StarsNSun said:


> Wondering if you could PM a quote for these below shipped to 98327.
> -4oz jars of Light Gold(1x) and HoloFX Gold(1x) both .008
> -4oz jars of Crystal Sky Blue(1x) and Kokaine Sparkle(1x) both .008
> Thx in advance.



Pm Sent... Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 

All new colors had a cost increase thus reflecting a new retail price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 

All Original Colors are at the same price of $20.00 per 4 ounce jar and starting at $60.00 per pound. 

All Original Specialty colors, Laser, Flip Flop, Rainbow are at the same price of $25.00 per 4 ounce jar and $75.00 per pound. 





































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

:x: 1lbs of 18k :x:


----------



## KAKALAK

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> :x: 1lbs of 18k :x:


baller status :run:


----------



## Dado

whats the biggest flake i can spray through a 1.3 tip? biggest i have is 1.7 but thats on a primer gun. also whats the best way to spray with PPG waterbourn paint, is there a particular ccarrier or whats your recomdation?????
whats the differences in the crystals??


----------



## DETONATER

lacwood said:


> whats the biggest flake i can spray through a 1.3 tip? biggest i have is 1.7 but thats on a primer gun. also whats the best way to spray with PPG waterbourn paint, is there a particular ccarrier or whats your recomdation?????
> whats the differences in the crystals??


.004 ULTRA MICRO. Through a 1.3 tip. .008 micro through a 1.7 tip or larger. For spraying waterbourn, call your local rep. because idk.. most use HOK sg-100 intercoat. crystals have different color changes. look back at the pics and see the reflections on the black surface..


----------



## Dado

DETONATER said:


> .004 ULTRA MICRO. Through a 1.3 tip. .008 micro through a 1.7 tip or larger. For spraying waterbourn, call your local rep. because idk.. most use HOK sg-100 intercoat. crystals have different color changes. look back at the pics and see the reflections on the black surface..


Sorry for sounding dumb but what affect would one of those crystals do with a burgandy base color?


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Are u the same guy that showed me the flake at a Chinos place the fire red will look nice on my lesabre u showed me right


----------



## lowdeville

lacwood said:


> whats the biggest flake i can spray through a 1.3 tip? biggest i have is 1.7 but thats on a primer gun. also whats the best way to spray with PPG waterbourn paint, is there a particular ccarrier or whats your recomdation?????
> whats the differences in the crystals??


Not familiar with ppg anymore but they must have a clear base coat,use that for the carrier.


----------



## DETONATER

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> :x: 1lbs of 18k :x:


I got, I got, I got,what you, what you, what you need! 



lacwood said:


> Sorry for sounding dumb but what affect would one of those crystals do with a burgandy base color?


Not dumb,,, For example if you used the crystal chronic you would get a flake that flips purple in certain directions. :thumbsup:



Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Are u the same guy that showed me the flake at a Chinos place the fire red will look nice on my lesabre u showed me right


Yes.. Sir...



lowdeville said:


> Not familiar with ppg anymore but they must have a clear base coat,use that for the carrier.


Thanks for the input.... What's good way up there...


----------



## STR8RIDA

lowdeville said:


> Not familiar with ppg anymore but they must have a clear base coat,use that for the carrier.


X2 - use DBC500. its clear base coat, reduce 1:1 with Dt reducer and add the flake.

sorry I just looked back and saw that the question was about PPG waterborne, not sure what the waterborne product would be


----------



## DETONATER

STR8RIDA said:


> X2 - use DBC500. its clear base coat, reduce 1:1 with Dt reducer and add the flake.
> 
> sorry I just looked back and saw that the question was about PPG waterborne, not sure what the waterborne product would be


That's ok, it's good info for another application.. :h5:


----------



## streetsupraz

Want to buy some flake. Zip is 98513. 4oz jars 1 of each color. Can you pm price and paypal?
Crystal Colombian gold .015
Kokaine sparkle .015
Grape purple .015
Purple Jewel .015


----------



## elspock84

used all black flake and a lil bit of da black holoefx flake. will be adding red flake patterns on this later this week.


----------



## elspock84

oceanspray/light blue flake blend over black base.


----------



## DETONATER

streetsupraz said:


> Want to buy some flake. Zip is 98513. 4oz jars 1 of each color. Can you pm price and paypal?
> Crystal Colombian gold .015
> Kokaine sparkle .015
> Grape purple .015
> Purple Jewel .015


PM Sent, Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> used all black flake and a lil bit of da black holoefx flake. will be adding red flake patterns on this later this week.





elspock84 said:


> oceanspray/light blue flake blend over black base.


:fool2:


----------



## elspock84

this one is for my baby. gonna be having fun wit this  lilac and dark rose blend


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

what are you making ?? Paddles ??


----------



## elspock84

KAKALAK said:


> what are you making ?? Paddles ??


No im making money :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> No im making money :thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rimshot:


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:



Sup Jeff! thanks for the bump...:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## KAKALAK

Got my flake bro thanks alot


----------



## streetsupraz

:biggrin: got my flake thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

Toppers


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks guys! :drama:


----------



## DETONATER

Here is a little progress update on my 64, once I get all my mods done be prepared for Chino to lay down some flake on another level.. :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Here is a little progress update on my 64, once I get all my mods done be prepared for Chino to lay down some flake on another level.. :nicoderm:


god damn this is gonna be fucking badass!! let me know i can hook u up wit some flake :h5:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

3 coats of canadian flake


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## chef

ttft your doing big things over thier player ,:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey homie I need you to sell me Some of the fire red okay before chino shoots the paint
So let me know how much.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Pm me


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> ttft your doing big things over thier player ,:thumbsup:


I'm trying my best. 



Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey homie I need you to sell me Some of the fire red okay before chino shoots the paint
> So let me know how much.





Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Pm me


Pm returned.


----------



## ernesto84

DETONATER said:


>


How much paint do I need to paint my 84 buick regal?I wanna repaint it a purple.?how much will it cost me?my number is 951 544 0963


----------



## DETONATER

ernesto84 said:


> How much paint do I need to paint my 84 buick regal?I wanna repaint it a purple.?how much will it cost me?my number is 951 544 0963


Hey bro, come down to 10555 magnolia ave. Advanced Stereo..... Across from the Police station and I can talk to you about your ride... I'll be here till 7pm today and 9am to 7pm tomorrow.. Thanks Mark


----------



## DETONATER

Did someone ask for flake?


----------



## chef

gooootttt dammmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Did someone ask for flake?


Thats half my stash :ugh:
:h5:


----------



## 3StarsNSun

Thx for the flake mark, got it in last saturday;just asked my buddy to order mines too since he wanted some.
Got it sprayed yesterday and gonna get you some pics on tues/wednes with a better camera, Kokaine White & Columbian Gold. Definitely not the last time i make an order need to fine more shit to flake first .


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> Thats half my stash :ugh:
> :h5:


YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG IT TOOK ME TO LABLE ALL THOSE JARS :facepalm:


chef said:


> gooootttt dammmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Been getting ready for the TRAFFIC show Sunday. 



3StarsNSun said:


> Thx for the flake mark, got it in last saturday;just asked my buddy to order mines too since he wanted some.
> Got it sprayed yesterday and gonna get you some pics on tues/wednes with a better camera, Kokaine White & Columbian Gold. Definitely not the last time i make an order need to fine more shit to flake first .


Looking good so far..! Thanks for the posts.. 





And Just a heads up.... I have 3 orders pending shipment that have been delayed.. I had an issue pop up during the week that set me back plus I had to report to work Friday and also today 9-7pm. For those 3 you know who you are I apologize for the delay and I will have all orders out Monday for sure.. 

Thanks Mark..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG IT TOOK ME TO LABLE ALL THOSE JARS :facepalm:


Wahahahahahaha ! Hope its worth it at da end. Good luck at da show.


----------



## DETONATER

No sleep for 39 hours but I had a great time... TTT for TRAFFIC...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> No sleep for 39 hours but I had a great time... TTT for TRAFFIC...


did u do good?


----------



## chef

Dam you had a big set up , how was the show ?


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> did u do good?


It was good all around.. 




chef said:


> Dam you had a big set up , how was the show ?


It was a good day!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> It was good all around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good day!


:h5: :h5:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> Did someone ask for flake?


Daaaaamn!!!!!! this makes me want to find a wall and just flake it.


----------



## DETONATER

:h5: Hope everyone has a great weekend..!


----------



## 3StarsNSun

TTT :thumbsup:, and better pictures (so damn big though) than i posted earlier with phone. First one is a bike fender that being painted at the same time with the car.


----------



## chef

just little something that i shoot with the bad ass flake from sparkle efx


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good fellas...! Thanks for the pics..! :h5:


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

SUPP MARK ITS RICK , GOT ANY DEALS FROM YOUR WORK ON SUN VISORS WITH SCREENS ?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

How many jars you think i need for 100% coverage on a whole car as big as a falcon?


----------



## DETONATER

SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO said:


> SUPP MARK ITS RICK , GOT ANY DEALS FROM YOUR WORK ON SUN VISORS WITH SCREENS ?


Sun Visor screens are illegal in cali. but I can get you screens. 



dogbonekustoms said:


> How many jars you think i need for 100% coverage on a whole car as big as a falcon?


You will need a couple of pounds. anywhere from 2-6 lbs depending on the base coat and application.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

yeah, that what i guessed too. Thanx
Can you quote me 3 pounds to italy then?


----------



## DETONATER

dogbonekustoms said:


> yeah, that what i guessed too. Thanx
> Can you quote me 3 pounds to italy then?


US Postal Flat Rate, $47.00 Plus Flake. .. I need to know what flake you would like. Thanks Mark


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> just little something that i shoot with the bad ass flake from sparkle efx
> 
> 
> View attachment 483006
> View attachment 483007
> View attachment 483008


 Missed a spot


----------



## gema68

WHAT'S UP MARK JUST FINISHED MY RIDE AND TOOK IT TO IT'S FIRST SHOW THIS SUNDAY WITH FLAKE I'LL POST SOME PICTURES SOON!!!!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

DETONATER said:


> US Postal Flat Rate, $47.00 Plus Flake. .. I need to know what flake you would like. Thanks Mark


Dude you so fast! Shippin is good, im lookin at all your colors but they so many its confusing


----------



## dogbonekustoms

ah, almost forgot, any test panels of the black flake? Or anybody that used it can post a pic of the result?


----------



## DETACHED

sparkle efx purple with the rainbow color is badass on the video. do you have a premixed version ready for intercoat or its custom mixed, also do you have a video of the orange it looks sick.


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> WHAT'S UP MARK JUST FINISHED MY RIDE AND TOOK IT TO IT'S FIRST SHOW THIS SUNDAY WITH FLAKE I'LL POST SOME PICTURES SOON!!!!!!


:drama::thumbsup:



dogbonekustoms said:


> ah, almost forgot, any test panels of the black flake? Or anybody that used it can post a pic of the result?


Check back a few pages you will see a video from elspock. its a paddle 



DETACHED said:


> sparkle efx purple with the rainbow color is badass on the video. do you have a premixed version ready for intercoat or its custom mixed, also do you have a video of the orange it looks sick.


Misc purples


----------



## ~JALISCO~

RECEIVED THE FLAKE ON FRIDAY, THANKS!
THIS ARE PIECES DONE WITH LAVENDER BASE, CHROME FLAKE AND BURPLE KANDY


----------



## chef

elspock84 said:


> Missed a spot





Thanks spock I'll hit it agian with three more coats of flake , lol


----------



## elspock84

all black flake and a lil bit of da black holoefx flake. will be adding red flake patterns on this later this week.


----------



## elspock84

~JALISCO~ said:


> RECEIVED THE FLAKE ON FRIDAY, THANKS!
> THIS ARE PIECES DONE WITH LAVENDER BASE, CHROME FLAKE AND BURPLE KANDY


esta pretty lol bad ass homie.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DETONATER said:


> :drama::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Check back a few pages you will see a video from elspock. its a paddle
> 
> 
> 
> Misc purples


DAMN I DIDNT KNOW U WERE IN RIVERSIDE. I CAN STOP BY AND SCOPE SOME FLAKE UP......WHAT ORANGE OR COPPER COLORS DO U HAVE IN FLAKE? AND WHAT LIGHT BLUE COLORS. THANKS.


----------



## ~JALISCO~

elspock84 said:


> esta pretty lol bad ass homie.


hahaha, i dont know jack shit about painting, i still gotta learn about ajusting the paint guns and stuff, mixing and stuff


----------



## elspock84

~JALISCO~ said:


> hahaha, i dont know jack shit about painting, i still gotta learn about ajusting the paint guns and stuff, mixing and stuff


that makes 2 of us bro :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DAMN I DIDNT KNOW U WERE IN RIVERSIDE. I CAN STOP BY AND SCOPE SOME FLAKE UP......WHAT ORANGE OR COPPER COLORS DO U HAVE IN FLAKE? AND WHAT LIGHT BLUE COLORS. THANKS.


Yes sir, I have quite a few colors available. 

sending PM


----------



## elspock84

sprayed a test paddle for customer im flaking a motorcycle tank for. he wanted to see what orange colors i had. so i did orange, tangerine and apricot all over black base.











orange









tangerine









apricot


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Would you be so kind to take a picture of all the whites you have?
I think im gonna go all white and mix a 20% of a color. Should come out good, but need to choose a white first. Thanx in advance man.


----------



## DETONATER

dogbonekustoms said:


> Would you be so kind to take a picture of all the whites you have?
> I think im gonna go all white and mix a 20% of a color. Should come out good, but need to choose a white first. Thanx in advance man.


----------



## 3StarsNSun

Got a quick question, I'm wondering which colors you carry in the .015 size and for those that aren't is it possible to get them in the .015 (ex special order, ahead of time, certain amount etc...) might be needing more flake soon for another bike and people interested.


----------



## DETONATER

3StarsNSun said:


> Got a quick question, I'm wondering which colors you carry in the .015 size and for those that aren't is it possible to get them in the .015 (ex special order, ahead of time, certain amount etc...) might be needing more flake soon for another bike and people interested.


I tend to only stock micro, but there may be times when I can make it happen. Send me a list of what you need and I will see what I can do.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

thanx! So, the crystal ice would have kinda crushed glass effect right?
The ctystal kolumbian gold has some gold sparkle in it while the kush and chronic are diffrent shades of white? Am i seein this right?

Then what about the kokaine, clear and white pearlascent ive seen in random earlier pages? Still have'em? And got any white-ish abalone?
Sorry if im such a pain


----------



## DETONATER

Chronic is green. Kush is purple. I dropped the clear. Kokaine is pastel rainbow. Pearlescent it exactly that. And i might drop that flake also. All the others are bad ass.

And yes Crystal Ice is like crushed glass. also abalone really is the same as Crystal Chronic. I thought it needed a cool name...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Ok, perfect. So, if i do 70/80% crystal ice mixed with a color in the remainin 20/30% would it be as difficult to lay down as real crushed glass or it is just flake with a similar effect? Y'kno, im not a pro n dont wanna fuck up 
Tnanx so much again.


----------



## DETONATER

dogbonekustoms said:


> Ok, perfect. So, if i do 70/80% crystal ice mixed with a color in the remainin 20/30% would it be as difficult to lay down as real crushed glass or it is just flake with a similar effect? Y'kno, im not a pro n dont wanna fuck up
> Tnanx so much again.


It's all just flake.


----------



## green reaper




----------



## elspock84

seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


----------



## ~JALISCO~

elspock84 said:


> seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


hey spock whats that base you used


----------



## elspock84

~JALISCO~ said:


> hey spock whats that base you used


no se guey the customer gave me da paint. i just bedazzled it


----------



## DETONATER

bedazzled :roflmao:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

elspock84 said:


> no se guey the customer gave me da paint. i just used my wand to bedazzled it


:scrutinize: looks nice!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> bedazzled :roflmao:


thats what my brother says i do to shit lmao. he says "lil brother the flake looks like jewlery. looks like u just bedazzled this shit" :h5:


----------



## elspock84

~JALISCO~ said:


> :scrutinize: looks nice!


il check the can tonight. i think its a chrysler color but ill double check


----------



## elspock84

pics and video in da sun


----------



## DETONATER

Wow! Looks good Elspock... Thanks for all your post's...!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

damn it, that is beautiful....i wanted to use that pinkish fuchsiaish color for ages, then i went clueless and the chose white....now im not so sure anymore.
Chosin a color sucks


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Wow! Looks good Elspock... Thanks for all your post's...!


Thank u sir


----------



## chef

Dam spock that shit is bad ass !!! Hey what mix do you use for the patterns ? man that's sick!!!!!


----------



## chef

Dam mark you opened pandoras box for all the painters out thier with your bad ass flake , ttft


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Dam spock that shit is bad ass !!! Hey what mix do you use for the patterns ? man that's sick!!!!!


The bottom of da pan is dark rose. on da top from da outside in is violet, copper rose, violet holoefx and da center i mixed some flake for that one  . i cant let nuttin leave my garage wit out mixxing some shit up


----------



## louies90

~JALISCO~ said:


> RECEIVED THE FLAKE ON FRIDAY, THANKS!
> THIS ARE PIECES DONE WITH LAVENDER BASE, CHROME FLAKE AND BURPLE KANDY


elspook850 couldve done better..


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> pics and video in da sun


 i lubbed that bottom pink color..


----------



## DETONATER

This has got to be the funniest shit I've ever seen..


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> This has got to be the funniest shit I've ever seen..


:roflmao:that's just wrong


----------



## elspock84

YELLOW LASER FLAKE OVER BLACK


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

u still sell those guns?


----------



## DETONATER

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> u still sell those guns?


Yep! need one?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

DETONATER said:


> Yep! need one?


how much?


----------



## DETONATER

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> how much?


$85 for a 1.4 or a 1.7


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

DETONATER said:


> $85 for a 1.4 or a 1.7


coo. u have a pic?


----------



## DETONATER

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> coo. u have a pic?


The only one I have at the moment


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## shoresmokesalot760

let u know friday mark, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> let u know friday mark, thanks:thumbsup:


Ok cool, I'll pm you my number just in case.. Also I'll be at Advanced Stereo till 7pm


----------



## mario805

:thumbsup:Hey Mark,thanks for meeting with me in shut short notice!thanks for the hook up homeboy!










































it was worth the drive for the secrect sauce! if you know what I mean:thumbsup:Thanks again Mark!


----------



## DETONATER

> mario805;15555249]:thumbsup:Hey Mark,thanks for meeting with me in shut short notice!thanks for the hook up homeboy!
> View attachment 487524
> 
> View attachment 487525
> 
> View attachment 487527
> 
> View attachment 487528
> 
> View attachment 487530
> 
> View attachment 487531
> 
> it was worth the drive for the secrect sauce! if you know what I mean:thumbsup:Thanks again Mark!




Looks Great!!! Man! I appreciate the fact that you drove in total over 4 hours here and back just to rock my product...I appreciate you big dog..! Once you get more pics feel free to post them up.. And if you need anything else let me know... :h5:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

that pretty badass.
What tip do i need for the micro then? I have a sata, i think 1.8


----------



## mario805

DETONATER said:


> Looks Great!!! Man! I appreciate the fact that you drove in total over 4 hours here and back just to rock my product...I appreciate you big dog..! Once you get more pics feel free to post them up.. And if you need anything else let me know... :h5:


as soon as do some more work i'll post some pics,thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## chef

some of marks bad ass flake


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good chef...


----------



## elspock84

1963 frame off lol. royal blue flake


----------



## elspock84

new canadian blue flake over black.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## CHEVYXXX

elspock84 said:


> No im making money :thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

DETONATER said:


> Here is a little progress update on my 64, once I get all my mods done be prepared for Chino to lay down some flake on another level.. :nicoderm:


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

Got any pics of anything done in the charcoal flake?

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## elspock84

Duppy said:


> Got any pics of anything done in the charcoal flake?
> 
> Thanks,
> Omar


charcoal wit some silver over a black base.


----------



## mario805




----------



## mario805

elspock84 said:


>


nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

mario805 said:


>


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


----------



## elspock84

another paddle. navy blue flake over black.


----------



## elspock84

got this paddle done today also. did all flake patterns. used grape flake and purple/holoefx magenta mix



































still need to sand and reclear and buff.


----------



## VeronikA

Have a great weekend Mark! TTT for Sparkle EFX FLAKE!!!!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TTT for Elspock. 
That thing gave me a rather badass idea for my paintjob 8)


----------



## mario805

What up Mark!:x: hope you had a chance to ship the secrect sauce!:x:


----------



## elspock84

dogbonekustoms said:


> TTT for Elspock.
> That thing gave me a rather badass idea for my paintjob 8)


 y thank u


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Have a great weekend Mark! TTT for Sparkle EFX FLAKE!!!!!!


Hey thanks!!! U2! 



dogbonekustoms said:


> TTT for Elspock.
> That thing gave me a rather badass idea for my paintjob 8)


So what's it gonna be? 



mario805 said:


> What up Mark!:x: hope you had a chance to ship the secrect sauce!:x:


Shit like super dave...... lol 



elspock84 said:


> y thank u


Sup Hoe... :boink:


----------



## Ahhwataday

On this video Pause it at 22/23 seconds...the green on the laft part IS WHAT I WANT


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUwgjQW2ZBo


----------



## Ahhwataday

What base, flake and print combo???? it looks like the rest of it is a lighter green


----------



## DETONATER

pm elspock for the answers... Thanks


----------



## elspock84

Ahhwataday said:


> On this video Pause it at 22/23 seconds...the green on the laft part IS WHAT I WANT
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUwgjQW2ZBo


Ummm its gonna be hard to match that. Da base color I used a few greens I had laying around. Samba green pearl was the main color (ealy 90s honda color). Than I used emerald green flake. Then I used lime gold candy mixed wit organic candy green.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHATS POPPIN MARK?


----------



## Ahhwataday

Daaaaaamn it haha. Gonna be a bitch to try and match that. thats what I want tho. Ill pm you later. Gonna keep lookin for the right color with out kandy. Ill let you know when Im ready for some flake. I want some white and green but not sure what shade


----------



## Ahhwataday

...repost


----------



## elspock84

Ahhwataday said:


> Daaaaaamn it haha. Gonna be a bitch to try and match that. thats what I want tho. Ill pm you later. Gonna keep lookin for the right color with out kandy. Ill let you know when Im ready for some flake. I want some white and green but not sure what shade


That guitar does have candy on da edges and in da finger printing.


----------



## Ahhwataday

ye I know, I dont want kandy, I just want a custom pearlized clear, and some flakes 

I cant match the kandy if I got some spots to repair. I think with a good green base and the right flake and pearl Ill get the green I want. Ill prolly get some crystal ice and dark and light green. But ill pm you when Im 100% sure. white top and green body. Ima practice on some wood like you do with the paddles


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## mario805

Shit!, No joke Mark, next day delivery,Thanks again homeboy for the hook up!:h5:


----------



## elspock84

Ahhwataday said:


> ye I know, I dont want kandy, I just want a custom pearlized clear, and some flakes
> 
> I cant match the kandy if I got some spots to repair. I think with a good green base and the right flake and pearl Ill get the green I want. Ill prolly get some crystal ice and dark and light green. But ill pm you when Im 100% sure. white top and green body. Ima practice on some wood like you do with the paddles


Hmmmm i'll check to see If i can come up wit something


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> WHATS POPPIN MARK?


Sup Yo! Chillin.. 



Ahhwataday said:


> ye I know, I dont want kandy, I just want a custom pearlized clear, and some flakes
> 
> I cant match the kandy if I got some spots to repair. I think with a good green base and the right flake and pearl Ill get the green I want. Ill prolly get some crystal ice and dark and light green. But ill pm you when Im 100% sure. white top and green body. Ima practice on some wood like you do with the paddles


You'll want your pearl under your flake. 



HardtoPlease65 said:


> :wave:


Sup Mick! 



mario805 said:


> Shit!, No joke Mark, next day delivery,Thanks again homeboy for the hook up!:h5:


I do my best to ship asap.. :h5:


----------



## pi4short

:inout:


----------



## Ahhwataday

DETONATER said:


> You'll want your pearl under your flake.


I was windering about that. I was gonna use the "trial and error" method. Never shot pearl or even kandy over flake. What happens if its over? If I got a lot of flake, will the pearl even be noticeable? You think I should get the right flake mix and not even worry about pearls? 

thanks both of you, elspock84 and DETONATER


----------



## DETONATER

Ahhwataday said:


> I was windering about that. I was gonna use the "trial and error" method. Never shot pearl or even kandy over flake. What happens if its over? If I got a lot of flake, will the pearl even be noticeable? You think I should get the right flake mix and not even worry about pearls?
> 
> thanks both of you, elspock84 and DETONATER


Besides toners being used to make base coats, metallic's are added for general pop or shifty colors. They are a form ultra mini flake from small to large it's kind of like this ... pearl, ice pearl, ultra mini flake in a couple of sizes, then micro and so on.. when you add pearl to a base you can create various tones and shifty colors. You would want a pearl in the base as it may flip flop then a flake on top when not shooting 100% flake coverage. If you shoot a pearl over a flake it's like adding clouds in the sky. you'll be covering up the visibility of the flake with a super fine mist of color. what ever pearl you use. It is generally used as tape fades for ghost patterns or over all coverage over a base coat. Hope this helps


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short said:


> :inout:


damn no love just a hit and run...


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

DETONATER 
elspock84+


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> DETONATER
> elspock84+


MY nukka! Just finished spraying dat apricot


----------



## elspock84

8oz of apricot flake over black.


----------



## pi4short

DETONATER said:


> damn no love just a hit and run...


thats how I roll... nah man whats up.. I've been crazy busy I got married 2 weeks ago and I just got back from vacation...


----------



## chef

Great work like always Spock ,


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Great work like always Spock ,


thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> MY nukka! Just finished spraying dat apricot


Looks bad ass !! 



pi4short said:


> thats how I roll... nah man whats up.. I've been crazy busy I got married 2 weeks ago and I just got back from vacation...


Word! congrats... now time to flake out the wife's car. lol


----------



## chris g

wussup mark jus checkin in on the page got my other lil truck project finished up i post up some pics later and im sellin my ride:tears: check it out in the classfieds or my other pages and let the people know i get at u you later homie


----------



## DETONATER

chris g said:


> wussup mark jus checkin in on the page got my other lil truck project finished up i post up some pics later and im sellin my ride:tears: check it out in the classfieds or my other pages and let the people know i get at u you later homie


Cool cool... Wow! Nice tre... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/337730-63-impala-hardtop-kandied-beauty.html


----------



## Ahhwataday

DETONATER said:


> Besides toners being used to make base coats, metallic's are added for general pop or shifty colors. They are a form ultra mini flake from small to large it's kind of like this ... pearl, ice pearl, ultra mini flake in a couple of sizes, then micro and so on.. when you add pearl to a base you can create various tones and shifty colors. You would want a pearl in the base as it may flip flop then a flake on top when not shooting 100% flake coverage. If you shoot a pearl over a flake it's like adding clouds in the sky. you'll be covering up the visibility of the flake with a super fine mist of color. what ever pearl you use. It is generally used as tape fades for ghost patterns or over all coverage over a base coat. Hope this helps


Hell yea it helps lol. Save me a few bucks on supplies. I was thinkin about full flake coverage but I want the color to change lil bit with the light. I cant find any patterns I like. I want it simple. maybe green base, other green pearl, smaller flakes and less coverage


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 


Get it while it's hot!!  These Colors only!!! 

Buy 2 Get One FREE + $7.00 postage 

Total Package $57.00 Delivered 

Offer Ends 6-12-12 This Tuesday!!! Paypal: [email protected] 

PM me your p/p email address,name,address and colors... Orders will ship 6-13-12






































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*














































[/QUOTE]


----------



## hotstuff5964

elspock84 said:


> 8oz of apricot flake over black.


You fuckin savage!!! You shot half a pound of flake on a couple motorcycle parts? :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 


Get it while it's hot!!  These Colors only!!! Includes Chrome

Buy 2 Get One FREE + $7.00 postage 

Total Package $57.00 Delivered 

Offer Ends 6-12-12 This Tuesday!!! Paypal: [email protected] 

PM me your p/p email address,name,address and colors... Orders will ship 6-13-12






































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## elspock84

hotstuff5964 said:


> You fuckin savage!!! You shot half a pound of flake on a couple motorcycle parts? :wow:


Why thank you :biggrin: Mafucka wanted it FLAKED OUT not flake over an orange base. Plus I'm charing his ass for a lb of it  plus labor . He's not getting this cheap.


----------



## elspock84

Just finished reclearing the parts Ill wetsand it and buff it. Then take pics and video in da sun


----------



## DETONATER

hno: Time's Ticking..


----------



## DETONATER

Attention, Attention, Attention, 


Get it while it's hot!!  These Colors only!!! Includes Chrome

Buy 2 Get One FREE + $7.00 postage 

Total Package $57.00 Delivered 

Offer Ends 6-12-12 This Tuesday!!! Paypal: [email protected] 

PM me your p/p email address,name,address and colors... Orders will ship 6-13-12






































































*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

SPARKLE EFX 4 LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:





elspock84 said:


> SPARKLE EFX 4 LIFE :biggrin:


:h5: Sup homies!!!


So what's up!!! no one wants to take advantage of a FREE jar of flake.. :facepalm::loco:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> :h5: Sup homies!!!
> 
> 
> So what's up!!! no one wants to take advantage of a FREE jar of flake.. :facepalm::loco:


Damn it wrong week for me. I hope I can catch the next onenaughty: hint hint)


----------



## elspock84

so after 4 months of doing this. i finally got the ok to post pics. all SPRAKLE EFX FLAKE patterns.


----------



## DETONATER

Oh SnAp! spock has stepped up his game to cars... Whats Next... 


Bad ass G.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Oh SnAp! spock has stepped up his game to cars... Whats Next...
> 
> 
> Bad ass G.. :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha


----------



## gema68

TO THE TOP BAD ASS FLAKE SPARKLE EFX


----------



## chef

Ttft


----------



## pi4short

DETONATER said:


> Word! congrats... now time to flake out the wife's car. lol


I know huh.. im gonna ask to borrow it for the day and bring that bitch back all flaked out.. I think she'll be the only lawyer with a flaked out beamer...


----------



## cmoney_bags

What time does the sale end? Would 8oz be enough to paint a hood?


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Damn it wrong week for me. I hope I can catch the next onenaughty: hint hint)


I think an extension to the sale is key... right! :thumbsup:



gema68 said:


> TO THE TOP BAD ASS FLAKE SPARKLE EFX


Sup yo! I'm still waiting for a pic of that Nova on 5.20's here... 



chef said:


> Ttft


Wud it dew!!! 



pi4short said:


> I know huh.. im gonna ask to borrow it for the day and bring that bitch back all flaked out.. I think she'll be the only lawyer with a flaked out beamer...


Hell yeah! 



cmoney_bags said:


> What time does the sale end? Would 8oz be enough to paint a hood?


Sale EXTENDED till 06-22-2012 .... word!!!


----------



## elspock84

lil pic in da sun


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> I think an extension to the sale is key... right! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup yo! I'm still waiting for a pic of that Nova on 5.20's here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wud it dew!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> Sale EXTENDED till 06-22-2012 .... word!!!


That's what I'm talking about. Gotta give the ppl what they want,ugh gotta give the ppl what they need.


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Gotta give the ppl what they want,ugh gotta give the ppl what they need.




LIKE THIS!!!! WORD!!! That's coming from an Afro-Rican..... if you don't know now ya know...:nicoderm:


----------



## gema68

HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS MARK WILL TAKE SOME SUN SHOTS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS MARK WILL TAKE SOME SUN SHOTS THIS WEEKEND




Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

had to called in for some back up. let him spray a few flake patterns


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> had to called in for some back up. let him spray a few flake patterns


Get down little man...! I like your technique bracing your arm to keep it straight and even... good job!


----------



## chef

Lol that's great that you get them envoled with your work , he will be a master painter by 18


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Lol that's great that you get them envoled with your work , he will be a master painter by 18


His daddy taught him to be bad ass in xbox. ill teach him to flake  . 
hes my first nephew so hes been around this and what we do for a while now lol .


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> had to called in for some back up. let him spray a few flake patterns


*LOOKING GOOD COMPA, HAPPY TO SEE YOU HANDING DOWN KNOWLEGE... I KNOW YOUR NEPHEW MUST FEEL SOO PROUD OF HIMSELF, AND TO HAVE A TIO WHO LOVES HIM ENOUGH TO TEACH HIM A TRUE TALENT... ;P SPARKLE EFX TTMFT...*


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> *LOOKING GOOD COMPA, HAPPY TO SEE YOU HANDING DOWN KNOWLEGE... I KNOW YOUR NEPHEW MUST FEEL SOO PROUD OF HIMSELF, AND TO HAVE A TIO WHO LOVES HIM ENOUGH TO TEACH HIM A TRUE TALENT... ;P SPARKLE EFX TTMFT...*


thanks comadre.


----------



## chef

Lol orale it's good to see that the love for lowriding is going to stay alive , I do that with my son and nephew too keep up the great work


----------



## mrchavez

dammit i need to get a paypal set up...


----------



## DETONATER

mrchavez said:


> dammit i need to get a paypal set up...



Just send me a postal money order.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

He'll yeah if thier anyone on this site that you can trust is mark !! Ttft sparkle Efx


----------



## mrchavez

DETONATER said:


> Just send me a postal money order.. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DETONATER said:


> Attention, Attention, Attention,
> 
> 
> Get it while it's hot!! These Colors only!!! Includes Chrome
> 
> Buy 2 Get One FREE + $7.00 postage
> 
> Total Package $57.00 Delivered
> 
> Offer Ends 6-22-12 !!! Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> PM me your p/p email address,name,address and colors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


PM SENT....


----------



## DETONATER

PM replied... Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER

All PM's replied...


----------



## KAKALAK

Tttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## regalman806

Pm sent.


----------



## Raise Up

PM sent


----------



## DETONATER

regalman806 said:


> Pm sent.


Re-send... ???


----------



## regalman806

DETONATER said:


> Re-send... ???


re-sent.....


----------



## DETONATER

regalman806 said:


> re-sent.....


replied...


----------



## aussieiains64

Hi can you pm a pic of Kokian colour you deal with my Homie Cheyne in sydney from Street Style cc I want a price on a pound of this colour you can post it two him or me we are going to lay it over a white roof base what will it look like any cars you can suggest me looking at to see if i like it .


----------



## DETONATER

my little powerwheel project wit SparklEFX Crystal Ice and a splash of kokaine white flake[/QUOTE]

And here another example of kokaine white... Like a pastel rainbow effect fake. multi color..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DETONATER said:


> Attention, Attention, Attention,
> 
> 
> Get it while it's hot!!  These Colors only!!! Includes Chrome
> 
> Buy 2 Get One FREE + $7.00 postage
> 
> Total Package $57.00 Delivered
> 
> Offer Ends 6-22-12 !!! Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> PM me your p/p email address,name,address and colors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

all flake patterns


----------



## DETONATER

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Ya gotta catch them deals when there hot....


----------



## DETONATER

This is another retarded deal... get it while it's hot...


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> LIKE THIS!!!! WORD!!! That's coming from an Afro-Rican..... if you don't know now ya know...:nicoderm:


Damn I don't know how I missed this when you posted it. :bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## mikelowsix4

Do you have a Big Charcoal flake?


----------



## DETONATER

This is another retarded deal... get it while it's hot... 


Old School Chrome all over this 77 Monte from the Netherlands...! 




Firefly said:


> Did some more work on the Monte last week.
> 
> Silver base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to lay down the flakebase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:


----------



## mario805

:thumbsup:What up Mark! I just finished the second round on flakeing the lac,I tried that extra stuff you gave me it looks titts.I'll post a video later thanks alot for the hook up homeboy.A total of two gallons of clear and 1 and a half pound of flake later its ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g

finally got this lilproject done had a minor set back but i post up some more pics later for ya


----------



## mario805

chris g said:


> finally got this lilproject done had a minor set back but i post up some more pics later for ya


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

chris g said:


> finally got this lilproject done had a minor set back but i post up some more pics later for ya


Muthafucka :fool2:


----------



## Raise Up

Got my flake yesterday, thanks Mark for hooking me up.:wave:


----------



## chris g




----------



## mario805

Finished the second part on flakeing this lac out.tried that new stuff you gave to me,thats mark check it out.1 pound and a half and two gallons of clear.!:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

send u a pm last week still waiting for an answer


----------



## montemanls

What up homie, to any one questioning the quality of marks product, give it a chance then you decide ,there is allot of other companies selling flake, but Mark is selling a good product that at the same time its compatible with other flake products being cost efficient. Do your thang Mark, Ttt for detnator.


----------



## DETONATER

montemanls said:


> What up homie, to any one questioning the quality of marks product, give it a chance then you decide ,there is allot of other companies selling flake, but Mark is selling a good product that at the same time its compatible with other flake products being cost efficient. Do your thang Mark, Ttt for detnator.



Thanks Joe!!! I'll have your 15+ pounds out Monday or Tuesday... And thanks for the support... 

First off everyone here needs to understand, I'm just here doing my part to help keep what we do alive... We must work together if we have something to offer. And those who don't your support is an offering in it's self. I'm trying to build me a car and save a dime too, and this is my way of paying it forward... I know there is someone willing to help me out and I see it as good karma... Thanks to everyone! And I'll keep doing my best... 


And sorry for any delays, The girlfriend had major back surgery again and she has been my first priority.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT for Mark and his product SparkleEfx!! The flake Mark sells is a Great product for a great price!!! I would definitely recommend this product to anyone interested in laying down flake on their ride!!


----------



## elspock84

re did the green stroller i painted a while back. i wasnt happy wit it so got da permission to redo it. 
da homie is a huge bob marley fan so i took that and ran with it. when i googled bob marley this pic came up.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

im still waiting or an answer

why u never get back at me?


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> im still waiting or an answer
> 
> why u never get back at me?


Really been super busy and have not decided how I can help you out as I don't have a sample chart laying around, the girlfriend has had another major back surgery and helping her has been my first priority. you understand I'm sure. 

Like everyone else you can look through my topic and see tons of pics to narrow down your interest. I appreciate the cash offer but it's not about the money at this point. sent me a list of possibilities and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jgraevell

*pls delete*



elspock84 said:


> *wahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





DETONATER said:


> Be careful Pi4short, Shod almost caught me at the last show... I seen his ass and ran...:sprint:


i took this photo this is a friend of mine. It does not belong here. Please delete this photo from your board


----------



## DETONATER

jgraevell said:


> i took this photo this is a friend of mine. It does not belong here. Please delete this photo from your board


I wish I knew what it was!


----------



## Lady TNT

Ttt


----------



## streetking

DETONATER said:


> Really been super busy and have not decided how I can help you out as I don't have a sample chart laying around, the girlfriend has had another major back surgery and helping her has been my first priority. you understand I'm sure.
> 
> Like everyone else you can look through my topic and see tons of pics to narrow down your interest. I appreciate the cash offer but it's not about the money at this point. sent me a list of possibilities and I'll see what I can do.


ive asked the same thing ....would love a sample chart but im sure you will get to make some one day if enough people ask .....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

DETONATER said:


> Really been super busy and have not decided how I can help you out as I don't have a sample chart laying around, the girlfriend has had another major back surgery and helping her has been my first priority. you understand I'm sure.
> 
> Like everyone else you can look through my topic and see tons of pics to narrow down your interest. I appreciate the cash offer but it's not about the money at this point. sent me a list of possibilities and I'll see what I can do.



ok absolut no problem! i choose some color and let u know


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS MARK FOR MY ORDER:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

mario805 said:


> :thumbsup:What up Mark! I just finished the second round on flakeing the lac,I tried that extra stuff you gave me it looks titts.I'll post a video later thanks alot for the hook up homeboy.A total of two gallons of clear and 1 and a half pound of flake later its ready.:thumbsup:


Looking good! 



Raise Up said:


> Got my flake yesterday, thanks Mark for hooking me up.:wave:





chris g said:


>


That's bad ass!!!! 



mario805 said:


> Finished the second part on flakeing this lac out.tried that new stuff you gave to me,thats mark check it out.1 pound and a half and two gallons of clear.!:thumbsup:


WOW! Bling Bling!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

DETONATER said:


> Attention, Attention, Attention,
> 
> 
> Get it while it's hot!!  These Colors only!!! Includes Chrome
> 
> Buy 2 Get One FREE + $7.00 postage
> 
> Total Package $57.00 Delivered
> 
> Offer Ends 6-22-12 !!! Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> PM me your p/p email address,name,address and colors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


Can i still place order on this deal


----------



## elspock84

83lac-va-beach said:


> Can i still place order on this deal


offer ended june 22nd bro


----------



## chef

whats up mark send you a order on paypal ,thanks


----------



## cmoney_bags

What color is that caddy ? What size flake? Shit looks like its dancing!!


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> Can i still place order on this deal


Buy 1 get 1 free is over, But I have 2 HVLP guns left with the Buy 5lbs Old School Chrome and get an HVLP gun Free... 1.4 tip or 1.7 tip available. $320.00 Shipped



chef said:


> whats up mark send you a order on paypal ,thanks


Thanks! and shipped! 



cmoney_bags said:


> What color is that caddy ? What size flake? Shit looks like its dancing!!


Micro .008 and dances really good huh


----------



## chef

Got the flake big dog , thanks for the rush shipping



TTFT


----------



## elspock84

all flake patterns on this one. the flake colors used where canadian blue, teal, stratosphere and ocean spray. 








.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Raise Up

:wave: What's up Mark? I hope the Mrs. is doing better.


----------



## angel85lx

So what's the price for 1 4oz Chrome regular size flake .


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## angel85lx

angel85lx said:


> So what's the price for 1 4oz Chrome regular size flake .


?????anyone know the price.


----------



## DETONATER

angel85lx said:


> ?????anyone know the price.


$27 Delivered.. Are you paypal ready?


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> :wave: What's up Mark? I hope the Mrs. is doing better.


Thanks homie... it's been crazy. but she's getting better.


----------



## elspock84

cosmic rose base and 3 coats of pink flake mix.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

I need 1 4 oz royal blue and 1 4 oz med purple how much paypal ready [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> I need 1 4 oz royal blue and 1 4 oz med purple how much paypal ready [email protected]


payment request sent to email adr... PM me your info for shipping. Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

* Limited time !!! SALE ENDS - Sunday - 8-5-2012*









*Have I lost my mind !!! *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

DETONATER said:


> payment request sent to email adr... PM me your info for shipping. Thanks


can you add a 4oz of emerald green to my order


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> can you add a 4oz of emerald green to my order


New request sent.. Thanks..


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

payment sent ship to jason carlos 1812 flatrock ct. virginia beach va. 23456


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> payment sent ship to jason carlos 1812 flatrock ct. virginia beach va. 23456


PM sent..


----------



## DETONATER

*Limited time !!! SALE ENDS - Sunday - 8-5-2012*









*Have I lost my mind !!! *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

never got pm


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> never got pm


My bad sent to wrong person.. re-sent..


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

DETONATER said:


> My bad sent to wrong person.. re-sent..


Just pm me tracking number when u ship


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> Just pm me tracking number when u ship


Will do... Thanks!


----------



## C-ROW

pm ur info i need to make a order


----------



## BUD

any chance of a pic of fast red, regal red, and fire red all side by side to see the difference?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT


----------



## gema68

SPARKLE EFX FLAKE SALES TTT


----------



## DETONATER

C-ROW said:


> pm ur info i need to make a order


:h5:



BUD said:


> any chance of a pic of fast red, regal red, and fire red all side by side to see the difference?


Soon, soon. 



Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTT


:wave:



gema68 said:


> SPARKLE EFX FLAKE SALES TTT


 Sup Loc...


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Got package today thanks a lot ima order more I ordered wrong shade


----------



## bigg_E

pm me info on ordering


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> Got package today thanks a lot ima order more I ordered wrong shade


Pm me some pics of the colors your trying to work with..


----------



## DETONATER

bigg_E said:


> pm me info on ordering


PM sent..


----------



## brett

your flakes in action , what are these two colors , none of the jars i got were labeled


----------



## brett

thanks good product!


----------



## DETONATER

*Limited time !!! SALE ENDS - Sunday - 8-5-2012*









*Have I lost my mind !!! *







6 days left.... you wont see a deal like this for the rest of the year... :drama:


----------



## angel85lx

Is that one and half or just half a pound.


----------



## DETONATER

angel85lx said:


> Is that one and half or just half a pound.



1LB + 8OZ 1-1/2 LBS Yes... One and a half pounds... :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)
DETONATER bigg_E S10lifted angel85lx

Wud it homies!!


----------



## angel85lx

What size is the show stopper. ?


----------



## elspock84

angel85lx said:


> What size is the show stopper. ?


.25


----------



## DETONATER

angel85lx said:


> What size is the show stopper. ?





elspock84 said:


> .25


Pictured is .015, But all Silver / Chrome flake I offer is Show Stopper Chrome. .004- .008- .015- .025 all Hex, And also Old school square Chrome .025x.025


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger for the homie el peyotero's daughter. black base and royal blue flake.


----------



## elspock84

hi glow red over black base. plus 3 coats of cabernet candy.


----------



## chris g

sup mark i sent u a pic on fb its a pic of flake im lookin for check it out let me


----------



## chris g

no


----------



## DETONATER

chris g said:


> sup mark i sent u a pic on fb its a pic of flake im lookin for check it out let me


ok cool, I'll check it out..


----------



## elspock84

couple cups of lavender flake  


























3 heavy coats of flake


----------



## DETONATER

As always... spock doing to much..:thumbsup:


----------



## angel85lx

i need the invoice sent to my paypal so i can place and order.


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

angel85lx said:


> i need the invoice sent to my paypal so i can place and order.


send me a PM with the quote I gave you or send me a list of what you wanted so we can move forward. Also I will need your email address. Thanks.


----------



## chris g

this is the crystal ice and kokaine white in action


----------



## chris g




----------



## DETONATER

your flakes in action , what are these two colors , none of the jars i got were labeled.









brett said:


> thanks good product!





You got down on that project.. Looks bad ass... Thanks for posting!


The lightest pink is Light Pink- Brilliant Pink. The next shade darker looks like Rose Copper and the dark color looks like Dark Rose.


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

orange flake over black base. 



























4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


----------



## chris g

Damn it man!!!not sure wat it is but I likes da flake!!!lol


----------



## chino81

I need to order some show stopper flake can u hit me up when u et a chance thanks


----------



## DETONATER

chino81 said:


> I need to order some show stopper flake can u hit me up when u et a chance thanks


Shoot me a PM with what you need.. Micro .008, standard .015, Large .025? jars, pounds.. I'll reply with a quote.. Thanks


----------



## chino81

Pm sent thanks


----------



## elspock84

a whole lb of sparkle efx flake looks pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> a whole lb of sparkle efx flake looks pretty good :thumbsup:



Daddy did it Huh... lol That's Right Spock... keep doing your thing son...! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## hi_ryder

thanks for the hookup mark. ill be sure to post up my little tool box when its done. there wasnt an empty space in that box man thanks..

this is why it took so long to get here btw. it was already opened when i got it :| checking it for drugs. did you have coke residue on your fingers? lol


----------



## DETONATER

hi_ryder said:


> thanks for the hookup mark. ill be sure to post up my little tool box when its done. there wasnt an empty space in that box man thanks..
> 
> this is why it took so long to get here btw. it was already opened when i got it :| checking it for drugs. did you have coke residue on your fingers? lol



That is to funny! Probably because the way I packaged it, through X-Ray it could have looked like drugs... Glad you got it though...:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

DETONATER said:


> That is to funny! Probably because the way I packaged it, through X-Ray it could have looked like drugs... Glad you got it though...:thumbsup:


yea they only opened one bag of flake for testing.... theres probably a couple of freshly flaked laptop covers at australian customs now... yea i bet the xray operator was like "JACKPOT!"


----------



## elspock84

mixxed up a lil flake. 




























tape is laid out alread just need to spray the candy.


----------



## pi4short

:inout:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> mixxed up a lil flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tape is laid out alread just need to spray the candy.


Looking good spock... :thumbsup:



pi4short said:


> :inout:


Wud it dew! Hope you've been doing good homie! uffin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## pi4short

yeah man i've been doing alright.. im about to re paint my ride so im gonna have to find someone that sells flake at a good deal.. you know anyone..??


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short said:


> yeah man i've been doing alright.. im about to re paint my ride so im gonna have to find someone that sells flake at a good deal.. you know anyone..??


:thumbsup::facepalm::loco:

Let me know, the flake is here chillin...


----------



## chef

some of marks bad ass flake at work


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> some of marks bad ass flake at work
> 
> 
> View attachment 527995
> View attachment 527996


I wondered what that was, and I got it now..... An air cleaner cover for a motorcycle... :facepalmuh! Looks good. Did you spray other parts?


----------



## chef

Lol yeah your right , and no I didn't the homie 
only wanted that done , but your flake makes me look good lol


----------



## Firefly

DETONATER said:


>


I'm gonna have to start charging royalty fees for that pic, lol j/k :biggrin:

Can you still not get the huge flake (.040)?


----------



## DETONATER

Firefly said:


> I'm gonna have to start charging royalty fees for that pic, lol j/k :biggrin:
> 
> Can you still not get the huge flake (.040)?


I can get it now.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


----------



## chino81

I got my order yesterday looks grate ill b ordering some more soon thanks mark


----------



## STR8RIDA

Got some flake in the mail today - thanks again Mark!


----------



## DETONATER

chino81 said:


> I got my order yesterday looks grate ill b ordering some more soon thanks mark





STR8RIDA said:


> Got some flake in the mail today - thanks again Mark!



Thanks Guys for your support.. !!! 

3 more 20oz deals shipped today and quite a few jars... :thumbsup:

















*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


----------



## chef

Dam talk about customer service mark ! Thanks for all the info and getting back to me so quick , it's good to know( they fucked up ) lol and your flake is always great big dog I'll hit you up cause I need some more flake to do my roof 

Sparkel Efx TTFT


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> Dam talk about customer service mark ! Thanks for all the info and getting back to me so quick , it's good to know( they fucked up ) lol and your flake is always great big dog I'll hit you up cause I need some more flake to do my roof
> 
> Sparkel Efx TTFT


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

quick mix. used fuschia, copper rose, pink, and grape flake. 








3 coats of flake followed by 4 coats of clear to bury the flake.


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good spock... 

Off to the TORRES EMPIRE show...


----------



## chef

Thanks agian for the hook up mark and the great service , I can't wait to start shooting your flake tomorrow my shit is going to look hot with your flake TTFT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS MARK GOOD SEEN U AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

DETONATER said:


> :h5:


thanks bro cant wait to see the mail this week :h5:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> Thanks agian for the hook up mark and the great service , I can't wait to start shooting your flake tomorrow my shit is going to look hot with your flake TTFT


Hell yeah, I'm glad we had a chance to meet up at the show... Thanks!!!



6ix5iveIMP said:


> WHATS MARK GOOD SEEN U AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


X64 We'll probably meet up in Woodland lol... I'm gonna try to be there also.. 



lesstime said:


> thanks bro cant wait to see the mail this week :h5:


That's whats up! 



HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!! :wave:


Sup mic dog! Maybe I'll see you in Woodland also... that would be cool.. 



Thanks for showing the support guys !!!


----------



## LitoHHH1

What's the smallest one u get


----------



## DETONATER

LitoHHH1 said:


> What's the smallest one u get


.004 008 .015 .025 .040 Chrome

.008. In Colors. 

What did you need?


----------



## LitoHHH1

Looking something blue


----------



## DETONATER

LitoHHH1 said:


> Looking something blue


Right on, See page one.


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro cant wait to lay this under some clear


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

elspock84 said:


> so after 4 months of doing this. i finally got the ok to post pics. all SPRAKLE EFX FLAKE patterns.


so the car was already black and u used that as the base??


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> so the car was already black and u used that as the base??


ELSPOCK Painted this, and I think he worked off the black base..


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

I have a question real quick and figured this would be the place to ask....

*This:*



















*vs. this:

*




















*The first one...* is it just some gold flake sprayed over a black base? I'm guessing smaller round flake, just a LOT of it to cover the black, right?

*The second one...* I'm not exactly sure whats used? I'd guess it's a gold basecoat, with some large gold flake, right? What size flake do you guys think is used in this one?


I like both, but I'm trying to stick with something like the second one. What sizes do you have in 18k gold flake?


----------



## DETONATER

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I have a question real quick and figured this would be the place to ask....
> 
> *This:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *vs. this:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The first one...* is it just some gold flake sprayed over a black base? I'm guessing smaller round flake, just a LOT of it to cover the black, right?
> 
> *The second one...* I'm not exactly sure whats used? I'd guess it's a gold basecoat, with some large gold flake, right? What size flake do you guys think is used in this one?
> 
> 
> I like both, but I'm trying to stick with something like the second one. What sizes do you have in 18k gold flake?





Below looks like .015 standard / medium... 













And this looks like .008 Micro also both look like there over black base. 










Micro .008 is what I stock.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Ok yeah... looking closer at it now and can tell it's over a black base. How concentrated would the flake have to be to get that kind of coverage?

My bad for all these questions. I've been putting off this paint job for so long now I keep thinking about it and getting more ideas, and more questions haha.


----------



## DETONATER

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Ok yeah... looking closer at it now and can tell it's over a black base. How concentrated would the flake have to be to get that kind of coverage?
> 
> My bad for all these questions. I've been putting off this paint job for so long now I keep thinking about it and getting more ideas, and more questions haha.


I would say about 2-3oz per sprayable cup of material. The more flake, the less material build up "INTERCOAT or CLEAR" on the part, Then top coat with clear. 

You may also want to ask Elspock as he painted a tank about a month ago..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

so 2 to 3oz. for every 8oz of sprayable material?


----------



## STR8RIDA

I personally use 2-4 oz of flake for sprayable quart of either intercoat clear or regular clear, depending on what I am doing.


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> so the car was already black and u used that as the base??


Yup car was already black I just laid the flake on top of that.


----------



## DETONATER

STR8RIDA said:


> I personally use 2-4 oz of flake for sprayable quart of either intercoat clear or regular clear, depending on what I am doing.


Good mix... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

STR8RIDA said:


> I personally use 2-4 oz of flake for sprayable quart of either intercoat clear or regular clear, depending on what I am doing.


i usually just tip da jar and go "ummmmmm ok maybe a lil more" but i do that a few times before i spray


----------



## chef

elspock84 said:


> i usually just tip da jar and go "ummmmmm ok maybe a lil more" but i do that a few times before i spray




Lol that's the way I do it , till I can't see threw the clear lol


----------



## lowdeville

elspock84 said:


> i usually just tip da jar and go "ummmmmm ok maybe a lil more" but i do that a few times before i spray


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks again mark for the great service!!!


----------



## chris g

Sup mark I just got my flake in homie thanks again shit looks badace!!!


----------



## elspock84

this is from last night  tipped da jar 2 times then threw in da whole thing


----------



## lil blaze

need 3lb of .25 Canadian blue pm me price


----------



## DETONATER

lil blaze said:


> need 3lb of .25 Canadian blue pm me price


PM sent.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

fast shipping from mark. think 24 oz will be enough for half my roof? lol i want allllooooot of flake, half will be lace and half flaked patterns. dont like when they over lap.


----------



## customcutlass

This guys flake is bad ass ordered Canadian blue flake a while back n liked the way it laid out n danced around in the sun painted my Fleetwood with it n plan on using this flake again n again thanks a lot for a good affordable product


----------



## customcutlass

O yea n need 3 jars if the mini flake in silver how much thanks


----------



## DETONATER

customcutlass said:


> O yea n need 3 jars if the mini flake in silver how much thanks


PM sent.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cisco la gente

what is the price on the jumbo flake what colors do u have in jumbo thx


----------



## DETONATER

cisco la gente said:


> what is the price on the jumbo flake what colors do u have in jumbo thx


Only Chrome .040 $65


----------



## cisco la gente

ok thx


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## chris g

:h5: sup homie!!


----------



## DETONATER

chris g said:


> :h5: sup homie!!


What's it DeW Son!!! :h5:


----------



## bonediggetie

Has anyone shot the black flake yet? Any pics?
Also can i get a price check please. Lookin at black,gun metal,and holoefx black. What sizes do they come in? Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

bonediggetie said:


> Has anyone shot the black flake yet? Any pics?
> Also can i get a price check please. Lookin at black,gun metal,and holoefx black. What sizes do they come in? Thanks


Sup yo! :biggrin:

Black $20 Gun Metal $20 Holoefx Black $25 and stocked in micro .008 if you need lbs of black or gun metal I can pick it up in .015


----------



## bonediggetie

What's the price on a jar of .015 for black and gunmetal?


----------



## DETONATER

bonediggetie said:


> What's the price on a jar of .015 for black and gunmetal?


I don't stock .015, I'll make an exception and pick up .015 from my distributor if it's purchased by the pound. It takes me 3 hours round trip to stock.. If I can continue to grow I hope to expand my inventory..


----------



## elspock84

bonediggetie said:


> Has anyone shot the black flake yet? Any pics?
> Also can i get a price check please. Lookin at black,gun metal,and holoefx black. What sizes do they come in? Thanks


black holo efx and black flake over black base.


----------



## bonediggetie

elspock84 said:


> black holo efx and black flake over black base.


??that's black flake with blue candys over top in the video


----------



## bonediggetie

Man shit the video that's there now wasn't the one that was first up there lol that looks good as f#&%.


----------



## bonediggetie

DETONATER said:


> Sup yo! :biggrin:
> 
> Black $20 Gun Metal $20 Holoefx Black $25 and stocked in micro .008 if you need lbs of black or gun metal I can pick it up in .015


Cool cool im gonna order 2jars of black and 2jars of gunmetal let me know a total with shipping to KS67101 and I'll get you paid thought paypal tonight thanks of


----------



## DETONATER

bonediggetie said:


> Cool cool im gonna order 2jars of black and 2jars of gunmetal let me know a total with shipping to KS67101 and I'll get you paid thought paypal tonight thanks of


PM Sent. 

Thanks!! Mark


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


>


----------



## DETONATER

*Just a heads up for some items I have up for grabs...* :thumbsup: Click Below...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/47-c...3-hifonics-memphis-lanzar-dakota-digital.html


----------



## lesstime

bump for some sick ass flake got the chrome layed out and shit blings like crazy tomorrow ill post a pic


----------



## bonediggetie

Thank you Mark got my flake today


----------



## lesstime




----------



## streetsupraz

Purple Jewel, Grape Purple


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> bump for some sick ass flake got the chrome layed out and shit blings like crazy tomorrow ill post a pic





bonediggetie said:


> Thank you Mark got my flake today





lesstime said:


> View attachment 544973





streetsupraz said:


> Purple Jewel, Grape Purple


Thanks for the post's and comments guys !!!


----------



## elspock84

lil flake mix. dark rose, bordeaux, laser raspberry and some magenta holoefx


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## GALLO 59

how much flake would i need for a complete car, 65 impala. and for a trunk and roof on a 59 impala. need green for the 65, white for the 59. the size flake thatll spray out of a 2.2 tip. also, that chrome flake, for what base coat color is that good for? thanks


----------



## DETONATER

GALLO 59 said:


> how much flake would i need for a complete car, 65 impala. and for a trunk and roof on a 59 impala. need green for the 65, white for the 59. the size flake thatll spray out of a 2.2 tip. also, that chrome flake, for what base coat color is that good for? thanks


*This 65 here has 5lbs for the whole body, door jams, under the hood and trunk, fire wall, dash etc. the frame was on another order. *










For the 59 I would say, to make sure you have what you need for the effect you might want. Go with 1/2 pound of white flake or 1 jar of crystal Ice flake over white base. 

And for chrome you can use silver base or black. 

Thanks..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

DETONATER said:


> *This 65 here has 5lbs for the whole body, door jams, under the hood and trunk, fire wall, dash etc. the frame was on another order. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 59 I would say, to make sure you have what you need for the effect you might want. Go with 1/2 pound of white flake or 1 jar of crystal Ice flake over white base.
> 
> And for chrome you can use silver base or black.
> 
> Thanks..


 whole car is flaked?


----------



## tko_818

Im running out of stuff to paint.. so I painted, flaked and cleared a tarantula :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> whole car is flaked?


Yes, then patterned out..


----------



## DETONATER

tko_818 said:


> View attachment 547145
> 
> 
> Im running out of stuff to paint.. so I painted, flaked and cleared a tarantula :biggrin:


:shocked::sprint:


----------



## lesstime

custom flake blend with custome candie blend hit the spot for my eyes thanks bro


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> View attachment 548235
> custom flake blend with custome candie blend hit the spot for my eyes thanks bro


----------



## chef

ttft for the best flake out thier :thumbsup:


----------



## david82

Got a Monte painting it lime green with a pearl wanna throw some light gold but not to much wht do u recommend?


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> Got a Monte painting it lime green with a pearl wanna throw some light gold but not to much wht do u recommend?


Are we talking candy or 2 stage?


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> ttft for the best flake out thier :thumbsup:


Thank you Mario!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## david82

Stage 2


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> Stage 2


IF YOU GO WITH CANDY, YU CAN PUT ANY OF THESE UNDER THE CANDY FOR THE DESIRED POP YOU WANT, OR EVEN CHROME FOR A TRUE LIME GREEN




























oR IF IT'S 2 STAGE PUT THIS ON THE GREEN BASE AFTER THE PEARL. 









Sorry for the CAPS...

And for patterns you can use any combination of these colors for patterns.


----------



## david82

Wow!! Thanks


----------



## david82

How much for the 18 k, emerald greenn n ice green


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> How much for the 18 k, emerald greenn n ice green


Those are $20 each for a 4oz jar and with postage it would be a total of $70.00

The one's listed below are also $20 each except the holographic colors.. those are $25ea


----------



## DETONATER

I forgot about these colors


----------



## david82

For all three


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> For all three



:biggrin: $20 each or $25 each depending on type + postage.. :thumbsup:


----------



## david82

DETONATER said:


> :biggrin: $20 each or $25 each depending on type + postage.. :thumbsup:


Buye 4oz of 18k wont spray the whole car right?


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> Buye 4oz of 18k wont spray the whole car right?


If you decide to go with candy and want a lot of flake under the color then yes you need more than 4oz... if you stay with 2 stage, 4oz will give you a nice effect over the base. 

if your talking about patterns all over the car and solid flake patterns then yes you will need more than 4oz 

hope this helps..


----------



## david82

DETONATER said:


> If you decide to go with candy and want a lot of flake under the color then yes you need more than 4oz... if you stay with 2 stage, 4oz will give you a nice effect over the base.
> 
> if your talking about patterns all over the car and solid flake patterns then yes you will need more than 4oz
> 
> hope this helps..


Yup sure did thanks brotha


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> Yup sure did thanks brotha


Cool, let me know what you decide to do to the car and when your ready I'll help you choose the best quantity for the project.. :thumbsup:


----------



## david82

DETONATER said:


> Cool, let me know what you decide to do to the car and when your ready I'll help you choose the best quantity for the project.. :thumbsup:


Thanks you guys helped me out on wht im lookin for


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> Thanks you guys helped me out on wht im lookin for


:h5:


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder

Good looking on the flake Homie! straight up. NO B/S :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

bigjuanestiloryder said:


> Good looking on the flake Homie! straight up. NO B/S :thumbsup:








:thumbsup:


Thanks for the biz!!!


----------



## louies90

david82 said:


> Buye 4oz of 18k wont spray the whole car right?


:rofl: ask elspock84.. his car has 2 lbs of flake on it.. and he still says its not enuff..


----------



## cisco la gente

h


DETONATER said:


> *US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


hey i wanted to know if u got a phone number i can get a hold of u wanted to see about getting some jumbo chrome flake square old school im gettng a car painted and im trying to buy some flake 97 lincoln towncar would u happen to know bout how much flake it would take


----------



## elspock84

louies90 said:


> :rofl: ask elspock84.. his car has 2 lbs of flake on it.. and he still says its not enuff..


:yessad: needs 4 mo pounds


----------



## DETONATER

GALLO 59 said:


> how much flake would i need for a complete car, 65 impala. and for a trunk and roof on a 59 impala. need green for the 65, white for the 59. the size flake thatll spray out of a 2.2 tip. also, that chrome flake, for what base coat color is that good for? thanks












:naughty::naughty:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> :naughty::naughty:


I Love Flake!!!! :fool2:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Two keys?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

DETONATER said:


> :naughty::naughty:


two keys?


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Two keys?


LOL...


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :naughty::naughty:


oh sweet jesus!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## mrchavez

ima have to get sum flake from you here soon..


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty::naughty:
*
*
Paypal: [email protected] 

PM me your info, Paypal email address, name and address... Ships Priority Mail..


----------



## DETONATER

*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


----------



## chef

Ttft for the flake bandit


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> Ttft for the flake bandit


:wave:


----------



## Firefly

Monte's finished, but damn it's near impossible to catch the flake on a pic under that fluorescent lighting


----------



## chris g

sup homie hope all is well out ur way jus thought i throw u a SHOUUt!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Time to lay down the flake base









*Sparkle Efx Old School Square Chrome Flake... .025 x .025 Shot from a 2.0 tip... *



























And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:






Thank you FIREFLY! for these updates and WOW Love the look of your new ride... BAD ASS !!!!!! :worship: 

My first car was a 74... :thumbsup:


=Firefly;16032823]*Monte's finished, but damn it's near impossible to catch the flake on a pic under that fluorescent lighting*






































Wow! ! Love it... Thanks again for the pics...!


----------



## DETONATER

chris g said:


> sup homie hope all is well out ur way jus thought i throw u a SHOUUt!!:thumbsup:


Thx! Sup Chris... What's good G...! :wave:


----------



## Firefly

Monte's not mine though, thats my club brother Anthonie's car. I will send you some more pics when I get on a computer, I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## DETONATER

Firefly said:


> Monte's not mine though, thats my club brother Anthonie's car. I will send you some more pics when I get on a computer, I'm on my phone right now.


Right on, give him props fr me.. And thanks, I'll check out fb.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. mini .004 micro .008 standard .015 jumbo .025
4 Ounce Jars $20.00ea FLIP FLOP Colors are $25.00ea + Shipping 
*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## Firefly

Found 2 more pics that bring out the flake better


----------



## DETONATER

*All the colors are stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. mini .004 micro .008 standard .015 jumbo .025
4 Ounce Jars $20.00ea FLIP FLOP Colors are $25.00ea + Shipping 
*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

*Look at the reflections on the black for the colors of the Crystal Colors.*


----------



## DETONATER

*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*[/QUOTE]


----------



## treyimpala

WOW!
Product looks awesome, and the end results are out of this world!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty

Got the flakes yesterday. Thanks again mark.


----------



## sixonebubble

How much would I need to spray a dash? Thinking of laying blue paint then some purple flake or pearl on top. Trying to get something like this? Is a special gun or tip needed?


----------



## DETONATER

treyimpala said:


> WOW!
> Product looks awesome, and the end results are out of this world!!!!!!


Thank you Sir! :thumbsup:



Royalty said:


> Got the flakes yesterday. Thanks again mark.


:h5:



sixonebubble said:


> How much would I need to spray a dash? Thinking of laying blue paint then some purple flake or pearl on top. Trying to get something like this? Is a special gun or tip needed?


 1 Jar of micro is more than enough... And a 1.5 tip will work..


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ttt mark


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

1 jar for 100% coverage?? On a dash


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ttt mark


Thanks Ant...! :thumbsup:



74chevy glasshouse said:


> 1 jar for 100% coverage?? On a dash


Spock will shoot up to 2 jars on a bike so you'll need at least 2 jars I'm sure.


----------



## S10lifted

Can you get the ice blue in .004?


----------



## DETONATER

S10lifted said:


> Can you get the ice blue in .004?


Sorry, Only .008 What are you painting? Models or using the flake in an airbrush?


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Spock will shoot up to 2 jars on a bike so you'll need at least 2 jars I'm sure.





74chevy glasshouse said:


> 1 jar for 100% coverage?? On a dash


shit i did a lb of flake on my daughters stroller  a lil over kill but it was for my daughter and well im addicted to flake so hers had to be flaked da fuck out


----------



## S10lifted

DETONATER said:


> Sorry, Only .008 What are you painting? Models or using the flake in an airbrush?


My car but, I like how the .004 shimmers more than it sparkles. I have .008 already


----------



## Firefly




----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

I'm making my list and checkin it twice  getting ready for my stock order


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

DETONATER said:


> Thanks Ant...! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spock will shoot up to 2 jars on a bike so you'll need at least 2 jars I'm sure.


Just the dash top the padded part on a g house but ill prob be mixing two color flakes anyway. Does it matter wat reducer I use for sg100 or use hok


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Just the dash top the padded part on a g house but ill prob be mixing two color flakes anyway. Does it matter wat reducer I use for sg100 or use hok



Ok, Do 2 jars of the main color and 1 of the mix. That way you have enough for the task at hand and you don't run short in the middle of your work. That's like $60 plus postage.. 

Hok sg100 does not require reducer.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Thats wat I told the Finishmaster at first he try to sell me hardner I told him it doesnt take hardner its midcoat clear then he said o yeah just reduce it 2:1 but I didn't think it was right. What r other good intercoats?


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Thats wat I told the Finishmaster at first he try to sell me hardner I told him it doesnt take hardner its midcoat clear then he said o yeah just reduce it 2:1 but I didn't think it was right. What r other good intercoats?


If u can't find intercoat ask for clear binder. Which is the same and that's mixed 1:1. That's what I use for all my flake and patterns. It dries fast as fuck too.


----------



## DETONATER

*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*



elspock84 said:


> I'm making my list and checkin it twice  getting ready for my stock order



:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*FOR SALE, CONTACT: Peter @ Top Notch Customs 951-532-4356*


----------



## bonediggetie

TTT for Detonater here's a look at the last goodies i got


----------



## STR8RIDA

bonediggetie said:


> TTT for Detonater here's a look at the last goodies i got
> View attachment 561255
> View attachment 561256


Looks good. Curious as to what color you used for a base and what flake you used?


----------



## serrano620

how much and how big for royal blue and western blue 4oz.


----------



## DETONATER

bonediggetie said:


> TTT for Detonater here's a look at the last goodies i got
> View attachment 561255
> View attachment 561256


Looks good!



STR8RIDA said:


> Looks good. Curious as to what color you used for a base and what flake you used?


x2



serrano620 said:


> how much and how big for royal blue and western blue 4oz.


Standard colors are $20ea per 4oz jar. micro .008 

What size were you looking for? Thanks.... .


----------



## bonediggetie

Its a black base with a mix of black&charcoal 1:1jars with candy apple red over top


----------



## DETONATER

bonediggetie said:


> Its a black base with a mix of black&charcoal 1:1jars with candy apple red over top


:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

Woop Woop! Who's next... Paypal ready... US Postal Money Order ready..... PM the list with your payment choice... Get a quote with instructions... Make payment.. Receive your order like quick status... :thumbsup:

If you don't know... Google Images... Sparkle Efx Flake... And see for your self... :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

Firefly said:


> Found 2 more pics that bring out the flake better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .025 SQUARE OLD SCHOOL CHROME... GET YOURS TODAY... !


----------



## louies90

bump


----------



## DETONATER

louies90 said:


> bump


Thanks Louie!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK HERE IS A PIC OF THIS PEDAL CAR THAT HAS BEEN FLAKED THE F*CK OUT... LMFAO... ENJOY THE PICS... AND THANKS FOR PROVIDING SUCH A GREAT PRODUCT... 


View attachment 565086



View attachment 565088



View attachment 565089



View attachment 565090


----------



## chef

Ttft


----------



## pink63impala

DETONATER said:


> *US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


What size is the 4 lb deal


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> What size is the 4 lb deal


.025 Large. Shoots out of a 2.0 tip. Same flake as on the 77 Monte from above. Thanks..


----------



## DETONATER

Time to lay down the flake base









*Sparkle Efx Old School Square Chrome Flake... .025 x .025 Shot from a 2.0 tip... *



























And I also shot a little movie of the flakes:






Thank you FIREFLY! for these updates and WOW Love the look of your new ride... BAD ASS !!!!!! :worship: 

My first car was a 74... :thumbsup:


=Firefly;16032823]*Monte's finished, but damn it's near impossible to catch the flake on a pic under that fluorescent lighting*






































Wow! ! Love it... Thanks again for the pics...!


----------



## pink63impala

DETONATER said:


> .025 Large. Shoots out of a 2.0 tip. Same flake as on the 77 Monte from above. Thanks..


Do u have it in micro or mini ,two lbs..


----------



## DETONATER

pink63impala said:


> Do u have it in micro or mini ,two lbs..


Yes... PM Sent


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MARK HERE IS A PIC OF THIS PEDAL CAR THAT HAS BEEN FLAKED THE F*CK OUT... LMFAO... ENJOY THE PICS... AND THANKS FOR PROVIDING SUCH A GREAT PRODUCT...
> 
> 
> View attachment 565086
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 565088
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 565089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 565090


right on! looks good


----------



## elspock84

Finally shooting some flake tonight :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

maybe someone can answer a flake question.... well i had came across some boat flake... not sure what size it was(is):banghead: mixed up some sg100 n the flakes i got a 2.0 tip n that chit was having a hard time tryn to spray i know to keep gun moving but seems like is was just spitin a small amount at a time... i kno i know...yes i will be getting some sparklefx..:thumbsup: i was just tryn to shoot a small lil project with wat i had... also notiiced that that big flake does not dance compared to a micro..any thoughts...:ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

elspock84 said:


> Finally shooting some flake tonight :h5:


damn look at your avi....:fool2:


----------



## elspock84

my flake on da way yet :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> my flake on da way yet :wow:


:|:dunno::ninja::sprint:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> :|:dunno::ninja::sprint:


You best wachow back!


----------



## elspock84

1971 stingray black base and western blue flake.


----------



## elspock84

schwinn lil tiger black base and western blue flake.


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good Spock! 



3 Orders out... 

Atwater Ca,

Chicage IL,

Canada... Keep a look out fellas... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Looking good Spock!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Orders out...
> 
> Atwater Ca,
> 
> Chicage IL,
> 
> Canada... Keep a look out fellas... :thumbsup:


:fool2:


----------



## lowdeville

DETONATER said:


> Looking good Spock!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Orders out...
> 
> Atwater Ca,
> 
> Chicage IL,
> 
> Canada... Keep a look out fellas... :thumbsup:


 :wow::h5:


----------



## DETONATER

*Show Stopper Deal Available in Micro .008 and Medium .015*
















*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


----------



## doggystyle

how much flake do i need to paint a 83 cutty the whole car


----------



## DETONATER

doggystyle said:


> how much flake do i need to paint a 83 cutty the whole car


Pm sent.. 

Depends on application and desired effect..


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Pm sent..
> 
> Depends on application and desired effect..


:werd:


----------



## elspock84

got my 3 ks of flake  Thanks brotha.


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> got my 3 ks of flake  Thanks brotha.


Maaan!!! I wanna be like you when I grow up!!!!


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Maaan!!! I wanna be like you when I grow up!!!!


wow u got low standards :uh: i wanted to be a porn star  but no body wanna see gordos :ugh:


----------



## Raise Up

:roflmao::ugh: :barf:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> wow u got low standards :uh: i wanted to be a porn star  but no body wanna see gordos :ugh:


*BISH! How come your daily is not flaked out! 

*


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> *BISH! How come your daily is not flaked out!
> 
> *


Lol that's because I sold that one to you. I haven't forgotten, I'm still gonna place my order with you.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> *BISH! How come your daily is not flaked out!
> 
> *


Cause its on a diet :/ hoping to use less flake


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Lol that's because I sold that one to you. I haven't forgotten, I'm still gonna place my order with you.


 My 64 is gonna be supa phat in da trunk for dat back bumper action! :thumbsup:



elspock84 said:


> Cause its on a diet :/ hoping to use less flake


Can you imagine a flaked out bubble driving down the street... :facepalm:


----------



## sureñosbluez

I need to try these flakes on my bike next paint job


----------



## white link 93

Wats u D., im needing .015 of emerald green in 8oz.
..also need 0.008 &0.015 in 8oz of ur Chrome/sliver or that showstopper chrome 
pm me a total price shipped to 29715 thks dustin


----------



## pink63impala

white link 93 said:


> Wats u D., im needing .015 of emerald green in 8oz.
> ..also need 0.008 &0.015 in 8oz of ur Chrome/sliver or that showstopper chrome
> pm me a total price shipped to 29715 thks dustin


Meant to tell ya I think I got enuff chrome flakes


----------



## DETONATER

*Show Stopper Deal Available in Micro .008 and Medium .015*
















*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


----------



## B DOG

thanks for shipment. will be in use soon!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

B DOG said:


> thanks for shipment. will be in use soon!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## lesstime

black friday sale????


----------



## DETONATER

lesstime said:


> black friday sale????


Now you know everyday is a sale  Now wht chu won, me love everybody same time... [NOHOMO] !!


----------



## lesstime

DETONATER said:


> Now you know everyday is a sale  Now wht chu won, me love everybody same time... [NOHOMO] !!


lol worth the try


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

HardtoPlease65 said:


> :wave::wave:


Whats good Micky! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


>


:wave: Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## lowdeville

Thanx for the flake Mark!(Except the old lady keeps bugging me about my "glitter"arrived,written on the box):happysad:
Top notch seller here folks!


----------



## DETONATER

lowdeville said:


> Thanx for the flake Mark!(Except the old lady keeps bugging me about my "glitter"arrived,written on the box):happysad:
> Top notch seller here folks!


Well if I wrote FLAKE I'm sure customs would have opened the box wondering what flake was...So I worded it like that.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNC PETE

Wud up Mark!


----------



## lowdeville

DETONATER said:


> Well if I wrote FLAKE I'm sure customs would have opened the box wondering what flake was...So I worded it like that.. :thumbsup:


Naw it's cool,they arent a bright bunch,but they did open it anyway......:rofl:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1

I have a question, I am going to be painting my car white and im adding a house of color dry pearl, rossetta red. I want to add flakes and was thinking of adding marroon flakes since the interior is red but i dont want to see all those specks. I saw on previous post you have a clear flake..would that get any color from the pearlz? is the kokaine sparkle just white or does it look rainbow?


----------



## cwb4eva

heres my now, bolling ball with blue flake, im wantn to switch shit.. like change everythng right on top of it...... basically scuff it upbuy some good intercoat and flake it out.. what color go over this


----------



## DETONATER

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> I have a question, I am going to be painting my car white and im adding a house of color dry pearl, rossetta red. I want to add flakes and was thinking of adding marroon flakes since the interior is red but i dont want to see all those specks. I saw on previous post you have a clear flake..would that get any color from the pearlz? is the kokaine sparkle just white or does it look rainbow?


Crystal Ice .008 micro is the best choice, but with any flake you will see it, some more than others depending on the contrast and viewing angle. 



cwb4eva said:


> View attachment 572505
> View attachment 572506
> View attachment 572508
> View attachment 572509
> View attachment 572510
> 
> heres my now, bolling ball with blue flake, im wantn to switch shit.. like change everythng right on top of it...... basically scuff it upbuy some good intercoat and flake it out.. what color go over this


Western Blue would be a match.


----------



## Az_Chicano_1

Thanks for the info, what is the least amount i can buy so we can do some test panels?


----------



## DETONATER

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> Thanks for the info, what is the least amount i can buy so we can do some test panels?


I have 4oz jars $27 delivered.. Here is an example of Elspock's car with a blue base and western blue flake


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Crystal Ice .008 micro is the best choice, but with any flake you will see it, some more than others depending on the contrast and viewing angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Western Blue would be a match.


I think da Canadian blue would be a better match since da monte looks darker than my caddy.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> I think da Canadian blue would be a better match since da monte looks darker than my caddy.


Sounds good also, Thanks for the input.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

:naughty:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> ttt


What the hell is going on! where you been at!! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Trendsetta 68

yes ! ........


----------



## DETONATER

Trendsetta 68 said:


> yes ! ........


 You need some of that?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

pm send bro;-) greetings from germany


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Firefly said:


> Found 2 more pics that bring out the flake better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE COLORS IVE SEEN THEM SOME WHERE BEFORE ????
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

*Show Stopper Deal Available in Micro .008 and Medium .015*
















*US POSTAL Money Order's accepted...*


----------



## chef

ttft whats up big mark ,hope everything is good brother :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

pm send bro


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> ttft whats up big mark ,hope everything is good brother :thumbsup:


Same ole same.. Chillin.. What's new..hno:



$$bigjoker$$ said:


> pm send bro


You got mail.. :thumbsup:



elspock84 said:


>


----------



## DETONATER

*Micro Glass 4 Ounces $50 plus postage*









*
Medium Silver Glass 4 Ounces $75 plus postage*


----------



## ProjectMatt

:shocked::yes: I know which one I'm getting next time!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

DETONATER said:


> *Micro Glass 4 Ounces $50 plus postage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Medium Silver Glass 4 Ounces $75 plus postage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/]


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SPARKLE EFX, GOING DOWN ON THIS ONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Whats uuuup? Things still lookin good in here I see


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

:wave:ill be ordering some more flake this coming week still trying to learn how to paint this is the first thing i ever used flake












the color you sent me worked out


----------



## elspock84

83lac-va-beach said:


> :wave:ill be ordering some more flake this coming week still trying to learn how to paint this is the first thing i ever used flake
> View attachment 581407
> View attachment 581408
> the color you sent me worked out


badass


----------



## Ahhwataday

Looks good. i dont see any tiger striping....im sprayin some silver right now. Im still tryin to find the right green


----------



## DETONATER

Damit!!! the Post Office was packed today... But I'll do it for you guys...


----------



## cwb4eva

gotta question.. my car is painted bolling ball blue n blackwith metal flake already.. its been this way for awhile.. im wantn to redo this however not wantn to bust all the way down n repaint.. what flake or flakes u suggest that will cover this


----------



## elspock84

cwb4eva said:


> gotta question.. my car is painted bolling ball blue n blackwith metal flake already.. its been this way for awhile.. im wantn to redo this however not wantn to bust all the way down n repaint.. what flake or flakes u suggest that will cover this
> View attachment 584073
> View attachment 584074
> View attachment 584075


Honestly don't be lazy and do it da right way. At least scuff it down repaint and flake but don't just try to flake over it.


----------



## cwb4eva

elspock84 said:


> Honestly don't be lazy and do it da right way. At least scuff it down repaint and flake but don't just try to flake over it.


 i agree i have some spots thats gonna need wet sanded cause of flaking clearcoat.. jus wondering what color flake to put over this after the cars clear is scuffed up


----------



## elspock84

canadian blue


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> canadian blue


X2


----------



## cwb4eva

how much would i need to cover the car totally out


----------



## DETONATER

cwb4eva said:


> how much would i need to cover the car totally out


Upwards of 5 lbs to be safe. The gold Monte above used in gold 3 lbs. On the sides was used 4 lbs of root beer brown, due to temperature and loss of flake on the ground. So it depends on condition when shooting. You might get away with 4 lbs.

Hard to Please 65 Impala used 6 lbs for example.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

]


----------



## elspock84

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## flaked85

THANX FOR THE ROOTBEER FLAKE MARK.


----------



## cwb4eva

DETONATER said:


> Upwards of 5 lbs to be safe. The gold Monte above used in gold 3 lbs. On the sides was used 4 lbs of root beer brown, due to temperature and loss of flake on the ground. So it depends on condition when shooting. You might get away with 4 lbs.
> 
> Hard to Please 65 Impala used 6 lbs for example.


watts the ticket 5 lbs go 4 hno:


----------



## DETONATER

flaked85 said:


> THANX FOR THE ROOTBEER FLAKE MARK.


Word up! Thanks for da Biz...:thumbsup:



cwb4eva said:


> watts the ticket 5 lbs go 4 hno:


$325 delivered


----------



## DETONATER

*Give me all the flake MotherF****R !!* 











*Merry X-Mas!!*


----------



## chef

What's big mark hope you had a great Xmas with your family brother can't wait till next year and starting back up with all the flake , taking some time off for the holidays but I'll hit you up next year I need some more flake for my ranfla


----------



## jdog78

i have some ppg global deep impact blue off of a 2013 explorer can i ad flake to it.its a base coat clear coat.it has small micro flake, im trying to make it have the superflake effect lol.or do i need the paint store to ad more flake.thanks.


----------



## STR8RIDA

What you need to do is get some flake that is close to the color of blue you have from the homie Mark here. You would paint the car as usual with your base coat, then use the flame over the top of your base. You either add it to a mid coat clear like DBC500 and spray it then clear over it. I myself would suggest once you spray your basecoat, mix up a couple quarts of clear coat and add the flake to that, spray your flaked clear a little light so the flake doesn't sag or want to run, let it flash then nail the whole thing with clear. Either way when you clear you'll want to do extra clear. Let it sit at least a day or two, carefully cut down your clear WITHOUT breaking through into the flakes and then re clear the whole thing. Then a nice cut n polish you'll be good to go. 
If its the color I'm thinking of I think western blue would look real good


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> What's big mark hope you had a great Xmas with your family brother can't wait till next year and starting back up with all the flake , taking some time off for the holidays but I'll hit you up next year I need some more flake for my ranfla


Yes sir... it was cool.. See you soon... :thumbsup:



jdog78 said:


> i have some ppg global deep impact blue off of a 2013 explorer can i ad flake to it.its a base coat clear coat.it has small micro flake, im trying to make it have the superflake effect lol.or do i need the paint store to ad more flake.thanks.





STR8RIDA said:


> What you need to do is get some flake that is close to the color of blue you have from the homie Mark here. You would paint the car as usual with your base coat, then use the flake over the top of your base. You either add it to a mid coat clear like DBC500 and spray it then clear over it. I myself would suggest once you spray your basecoat, mix up a couple quarts of clear coat and add the flake to that, spray your flaked clear a little light so the flake doesn't sag or want to run, let it flash then nail the whole thing with clear. Either way when you clear you'll want to do extra clear. Let it sit at least a day or two, carefully cut down your clear WITHOUT breaking through into the flakes and then re clear the whole thing. Then a nice cut n polish you'll be good to go.
> If its the color I'm thinking of I think western blue would look real good


Great advise,:h5: and what a nice color too...:thumbsup: And yes western blue it the ticket!! :biggrin:


----------



## lcruz51

How can i order some of that show stopper chrom
Flake


----------



## DETONATER

lcruz51 said:


> How can i order some of that show stopper chrom
> Flake


Do you need micro .008 or medium .015? Do you have Paypal?


----------



## TCaddy

Pm sent needed the chrome and western medium.015


----------



## DETONATER

TCaddy said:


> Pm sent needed the chrome and western medium.015


:thumbsup:


----------



## lcruz51

DETONATER said:


> Do you need micro .008 or medium .015? Do you have Paypal?


I need medium or jumbo dont have paypal live in el pasohow much for a pound of the show stopper flake and can i shot it out of a syfound feed gun


----------



## DETONATER

lcruz51 said:


> I need medium or jumbo dont have paypal live in el pasohow much for a pound of the show stopper flake and can i shot it out of a syfound feed gun


Pm sent.


----------



## mrtomsk

love the blue flake over the blue..really nice


----------



## lcruz51

will come up with the money and i will contact you. do you have a buisness phone were i can reach you or this the only way.


----------



## lcruz51

sorry one more quick question do you have any pics with the show stopper chrome flake paint job on a car. if so may you send me some please. want a sample pic to some what give me a idea of what the flake would look like under kandy paint


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is one.*


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> did this paddle also since i was in da mood to paint but again no pics of taping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another with chrome flake base.


----------



## elspock84

This is Silver base 3 coats of a mix micro show stopper and old school flake . Candy apple, candy Aztec gold and candy like green.


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## lcruz51

DETONATER said:


> :h5:


What is the diffrence between show stopper and old school chrome flake


----------



## elspock84

lcruz51 said:


> What is the diffrence between show stopper and old school chrome flake


Show stopper is da name of all the chrome flake. It comes in different sizes. Old school flake is da .25 size flake. 


Silver base than 3 coats of the micro .08 show stopper on the frame. The seatpan is silver base and old school flake. Than candy blue and teal.


----------



## DETONATER

Old School Chrome is not only Large but it is square cut.


----------



## DETONATER

lcruz51 said:


> sorry one more quick question do you have any pics with the show stopper chrome flake paint job on a car. if so may you send me some please. want a sample pic to some what give me a idea of what the flake would look like under kandy paint


Were there any questions you might have that we, Spock and I might be able to answer for you?


----------



## lcruz51

DETONATER said:


> Were there any questions you might have that we, Spock and I might be able to answer for you?


How much for a sample of old school flake and medium silver flake


----------



## DETONATER

lcruz51 said:


> How much for a sample of old school flake and medium silver flake


Quick question, What are you trying to paint, and have you shot flake before?


----------



## lcruz51

DETONATER said:


> Quick question, What are you trying to paint, and have you shot flake before?


Yes i have shot flake before. Going to paint a 92 nissan mini truck and a 51 chevy bomb. I also have a freind here in el paso who owns a shop and is intrested in your product.


----------



## DETONATER

lcruz51 said:


> Yes i have shot flake before. Going to paint a 92 nissan mini truck and a 51 chevy bomb. I also have a freind here in el paso who owns a shop and is intrested in your product.


Ok cool. Lets take this to private messaging.


----------



## Dumps

Does anyone have pics of the regal red over a black base?


----------



## elspock84

Dumps said:


> Does anyone have pics of the regal red over a black base?


your lucky brotha i just sprayed a paddle about 2hrs ago  ill post them up in a min.


----------



## elspock84

Dumps said:


> Does anyone have pics of the regal red over a black base?


----------



## Dumps

Hmm. I think I may need something a bit darker.


----------



## elspock84

Dumps said:


> Hmm. I think I may need something a bit darker.


Darker? That is the darkest red of the flakes I have. Unless u do a blend of apple red and regal red. I don't think it will be darker though.


----------



## DETONATER

Does this look like there is a Kandy over top of the black base and red flake? I think so. ?? Like Brandy Wine


----------



## Dumps

It may be close enough. I will need to go home and check it again. That paddle looks as though it may have way more flake though. Maybe not enough of the black showing through.


----------



## elspock84

Dumps said:


> It may be close enough. I will need to go home and check it again. That paddle looks as though it may have way more flake though. Maybe not enough of the black showing through.


Yup its FLAKED OUT no black showing


----------



## lcruz51

waz up this is louie from el paso have you ever used the medium silver glass flake from mark and if so can you send me some pics


----------



## DETONATER

lcruz51 said:


> waz up this is louie from el paso have you ever used the medium silver glass flake from mark and if so can you send me some pics


This is such a new product that I stock, I have only sold Clear Crushed Glass so far..


----------



## DETONATER

*Crushed Glass 4 ounce $50.00 *










*Crushed Silver Glass 4 ounce $75.00 *


----------



## elspock84

gold base wit 4 coats of 18k and aztec gold flake.


----------



## elspock84

royal blue flake blend


----------



## lamar10067

Anyone have a pic of Laser Yellow or Laser Orange sprayed? Do you currently have any in stock?


----------



## DETONATER

lamar10067 said:


> Anyone have a pic of Laser Yellow or Laser Orange sprayed? Do you currently have any in stock?


Yellow, yes and Orange No.. 

*laser Yellow Videos*
















*Laser Orange Videos*


----------



## lamar10067

I really like that laser orange!! Any idea when you will have more? The laser yellow in the video looks nothing like the pic of it in the jar.....in the video it looks like a green gold in the jar it looks like a neon greenish yellow I'm assuming its because its over a black base. How much for a jar of it so I can see it in person?


----------



## DETONATER

lamar10067 said:


> I really like that laser orange!! Any idea when you will have more? The laser yellow in the video looks nothing like the pic of it in the jar.....in the video it looks like a green gold in the jar it looks like a neon greenish yellow I'm assuming its because its over a black base. How much for a jar of it so I can see it in person?


Yes you are correct, none of the Laser colors look the same as they look in the jar after being sprayed. They all change and flip flop other colors. The Laser colors are $25.00 Plus postage. about $32 delivered. I stock only micro.

What type of effect and color scheme are you going for? Maybe I can point you in the right direction. How much Laser orange were you possibly looking for?


----------



## elspock84

this is orange laser over orange.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey sup bro? late happy new year!

any news about the sample


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> hey sup bro? late happy new year!
> 
> any news about the sample


pm sent.


----------



## caprice75classic

DETONATER said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPARKLE EFX, GOING DOWN ON THIS ONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question... Are the different colors done with flake? and will this flake work with any brand of automotive paints?
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

caprice75classic said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question... Are the different colors done with flake? and will this flake work with any brand of automotive paints?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes & yes. They were applies with intercoat clear. What product did you have in mind?
Click to expand...


----------



## sureñosbluez

thanks MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic

DETONATER said:


> caprice75classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes & yes. They were applies with intercoat clear. What product did you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool I used duplicolor clear from autozone to flake out a bike with good results. But the only have a few candy colors lto choose from.
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

sureñosbluez said:


> thanks MARK :thumbsup:


Right on!!! Another Happy Customer!!! Who's next...?



caprice75classic said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool I used duplicolor clear from autozone to flake out a bike with good results. But the only have a few candy colors lto choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, cool.. Check out all these video's from Elspock on Youtube. Exclusive Sparkle Efx Flake user... See Link below.. 90% are straight colored flake jobs..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1?feature=watch
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

hey bro;;do u have the large gold flake;;;i am ready now


----------



## caprice75classic

DETONATER said:


> Right on!!! Another Happy Customer!!! Who's next...?
> 
> 
> 
> caprice75classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, cool.. Check out all these video's from Elspock on Youtube. Exclusive Sparkle Efx Flake user... See Link below.. 90% are straight colored flake jobs..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1?feature=watch
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been all over these videos.
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## elspock84

caprice75classic said:


> Ive been all over these videos.


thanks


----------



## lamar10067

Just got my flake today, LOOKS GOOD.......thanks and be sure to let me know when you get more of that laser orange in!!!


----------



## thesnowgod

I know it's not a typical "lay it low" car but I HAD to share the flake job I did on my personal VW GTI with thanks to Sparkle EFX. Used "fast red" over the factory red basecoat. Still lots of wetsanding and buffing to do but I'll get to it later. Hope ya like. 

Before:








After:








Comparison to stock color. This is where the roof meets the hatch:








Close up:








I may get ballsy enough to pattern it out later on.


PS> Can someone send me a PM on how to change the size of the text and stuff? I tried a million things and nothing worked. I am literally squinting to read everything. It's super super small on my screen but everything is fine.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DETONATER

lamar10067 said:


> Just got my flake today, LOOKS GOOD.......thanks and be sure to let me know when you get more of that laser orange in!!!
> View attachment 596677


:h5:



thesnowgod said:


> I know it's not a typical "lay it low" car but I HAD to share the flake job I did on my personal VW GTI with thanks to Sparkle EFX. Used "fast red" over the factory red basecoat. Still lots of wetsanding and buffing to do but I'll get to it later. Hope ya like.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 596690
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 596689
> 
> 
> Comparison to stock color. This is where the roof meets the hatch:
> View attachment 596691
> 
> 
> Close up:
> View attachment 596692
> 
> 
> I may get ballsy enough to pattern it out later on.
> 
> 
> PS> Can someone send me a PM on how to change the size of the text and stuff? I tried a million things and nothing worked. I am literally squinting to read everything. It's super super small on my screen but everything is fine.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Looks good.. 

You can zoom in and out on your screen if you are using Windows by holding the control button down [Ctrl] and rolling the wheel up or down on your mouse. Or Change your screen resolution. Right Click on desktop, select properties, See left tab "settings" see screen resolution and slide bar either Less or More to choose screen size.. I would just zoom the screen.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


Pm sent..


----------



## lowdeville

DETONATER said:


> *Crushed Glass 4 ounce $50.00 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crushed Silver Glass 4 ounce $75.00 *


The crushed glass(first one) meant for use over white?


----------



## lamar10067

I was wondering about the crushed glass too......is it basically a transparent clear that makes any base color pop the same color?


----------



## DETONATER

lowdeville said:


> The crushed glass(first one) meant for use over white?





lamar10067 said:


> I was wondering about the crushed glass too......is it basically a transparent clear that makes any base color pop the same color?


You can use over anything to add that sparkle..


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> I know it's not a typical "lay it low" car but I HAD to share the flake job I did on my personal VW GTI with thanks to Sparkle EFX. Used "fast red" over the factory red basecoat. Still lots of wetsanding and buffing to do but I'll get to it later. Hope ya like.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 596690
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 596689
> 
> 
> Comparison to stock color. This is where the roof meets the hatch:
> View attachment 596691
> 
> 
> Close up:
> View attachment 596692
> 
> 
> I may get ballsy enough to pattern it out later on.
> 
> 
> PS> Can someone send me a PM on how to change the size of the text and stuff? I tried a million things and nothing worked. I am literally squinting to read everything. It's super super small on my screen but everything is fine.
> 
> Thanks guys!


:fool2:


----------



## thesnowgod

Thanks guys! Compliments in here mean a whole lot!  Also appreciate the tip on resizing stuff. Browsing from my phone right now but I'll try it out once I get back to my PC.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## thesnowgod

DETONATER said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good..
> 
> You can zoom in and out on your screen if you are using Windows by holding the control button down [Ctrl] and rolling the wheel up or down on your mouse. Or Change your screen resolution. Right Click on desktop, select properties, See left tab "settings" see screen resolution and slide bar either Less or More to choose screen size.. I would just zoom the screen.. :thumbsup:


Sweet Jesus it worked!!!!! Not only the man with the flakes but a computer fixer too!  Been browsing the forums with squinting eyes for a long time! This is the only site I had trouble with. Thanks again. Will be ordering more flake this spring too. Gonna flake out my little utility trailer to match the roof of my car! Can't wait.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK FINALLY GOT THE FRAME FIXED, FROM THAT IDIOTS MESS, AND CHINO WAS ABLE TO SAVE THE PATTERNS ON THE SIDE... LOL.... HERE GOES THE FINISHED SHOT... ;P


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


Sup Jeff!! Thanks for the bump.. :thumbsup:



thesnowgod said:


> Sweet Jesus it worked!!!!! Not only the man with the flakes but a computer fixer too!  Been browsing the forums with squinting eyes for a long time! This is the only site I had trouble with. Thanks again. Will be ordering more flake this spring too. Gonna flake out my little utility trailer to match the roof of my car! Can't wait.


:biggrin::biggrin:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MARK FINALLY GOT THE FRAME FIXED, FROM THAT IDIOTS MESS, AND CHINO WAS ABLE TO SAVE THE PATTERNS ON THE SIDE... LOL.... HERE GOES THE FINISHED SHOT... ;P
> 
> View attachment 597937


:shocked: Can't even tell ... :thumbsup:


----------



## lamar10067

Checkin back in to see if you got anymore of that laser orange in yet........


----------



## sureñosbluez

thanks again  the flakes looks awesome :thumbsup: house of kolor voodoo violet over chrome flakes


----------



## BlueBerry

I need 8 ounces of white crushed glass or ice pearl. 4 ounces of blue as well..... 

I need the immediately!!!! please p.m. me if you have these available


----------



## lamar10067

sureñosbluez said:


> thanks again  the flakes looks awesome :thumbsup: house of kolor voodoo violet over chrome flakes


LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

lamar10067 said:


> Checkin back in to see if you got anymore of that laser orange in yet........


Not yet, I'll pm you though.. Thx 



sureñosbluez said:


> thanks again  the flakes looks awesome :thumbsup: house of kolor voodoo violet over chrome flakes


Looking good son.. 



BlueBerry said:


> I need 8 ounces of white crushed glass or ice pearl. 4 ounces of blue as well.....
> 
> I need the immediately!!!! please p.m. me if you have these available


Pm sent..


----------



## sureñosbluez

lamar10067 said:


> LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!


thanks


----------



## cld208

How much for kokaine sparkle?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need Some Flake If You Ca Pm Price Need 4 Ounces Of Silver,And 4 Of The Western Blue


----------



## DETONATER

cld208 said:


> How much for kokaine sparkle?





TooThrowed_214 said:


> Need Some Flake If You Ca Pm Price Need 4 Ounces Of Silver,And 4 Of The Western Blue


Sending a PM to both of you.. Thanks!


----------



## charlies85cutti

How much for the show stopper chrome enough to paint a whole car with it


----------



## DETONATER

charlies85cutti said:


> How much for the show stopper chrome enough to paint a whole car with it


PM sent..


----------



## sureñosbluez

DETONATER said:


> Not yet, I'll pm you though.. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good son..
> 
> 
> thanks mr


----------



## droppedcaddi

how much for a pound of the sparkle efx yellow laser and 8oz of the holoefx magenta?


----------



## DETONATER

droppedcaddi said:


> how much for a pound of the sparkle efx yellow laser and 8oz of the holoefx magenta?


Pm sent..


----------



## Green Calander

uffin:


----------



## jett06

how much flake woud i need to cover the inside of the trim on the long body moldings of a 62 impala


----------



## elspock84

jett06 said:


> how much flake woud i need to cover the inside of the trim on the long body moldings of a 62 impala


2 jars I would say


----------



## tko_818

DETONATER said:


> *Crushed Glass 4 ounce $50.00 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crushed Silver Glass 4 ounce $75.00 *


Damn i remember hitting you up for the crushed glass a year or so ago.. shits pricey! anyway i can get a sample? I want to make sure i like it before i drop a couple hundred bucks on crushed glass ya know?


----------



## DETONATER

tko_818 said:


> Damn i remember hitting you up for the crushed glass a year or so ago.. shits pricey! anyway i can get a sample? I want to make sure i like it before i drop a couple hundred bucks on crushed glass ya know?


Sup! .. I wish I could, Did you see lustre in that pic alone? Here are 3 more non-resized pic's if this helps. Trust if the homie Paul Toma owner of Pura Vida doing back flips over wanting some, double trust, yourself and everyone else will love this stuff.. I can't even explain the pop it has... Like chopped up polished silver dollars.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

DETONATER said:


> Sup! .. I wish I could, Did you see lustre in that pic alone? Here are 3 more non-resized pic's if this helps. Trust if the homie Paul Toma owner of Pura Vida doing back flips over wanting some, double trust, yourself and everyone else will love this stuff.. I can't even explain the pop it has... Like chopped up polished silver dollars.. :thumbsup:


I remeber seeing the homies car Southern Smoke 64 rag that Maurice sprayed crushed glass on.. looks great on that color, but who knows how it'd look on mine.. maybe one day


----------



## DETONATER

tko_818 said:


> I remeber seeing the homies car Southern Smoke 64 rag that Maurice sprayed crushed glass on.. looks great on that color, but who knows how it'd look on mine.. maybe one day


I can see clear but not silver on your 64..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sureñosbluez

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

mrchavez said:


>





sureñosbluez said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump fellas!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

That crushed glass looks awesome


DETONATER said:


> Sup! .. I wish I could, Did you see lustre in that pic alone? Here are 3 more non-resized pic's if this helps. Trust if the homie Paul Toma owner of Pura Vida doing back flips over wanting some, double trust, yourself and everyone else will love this stuff.. I can't even explain the pop it has... Like chopped up polished silver dollars.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

How fine is the crushed glass.. Does it give that rainbow effet or does it just sparkle.. Does the clear disapear into your clearcoat.? Or will it show like salt flakes on a darker surface..? Will it spray thru an airbrush.? Thanks for any info


----------



## clutch1

Glad to see Detonator flake is still goin strong! Been too long since I shot any, lookin at this ish gives me the itch. Keep it up!


----------



## DETONATER

SERIOUS said:


> How fine is the crushed glass.. Does it give that rainbow effect or does it just sparkle.. Does the clear disappear into your clear coat.? Or will it show like salt flakes on a darker surface..? Will it spray through an airbrush.? Thanks for any info



Sup! It's like micro .008, and no Rainbow effect just sparkle. No salt and pepper look. Not sure about an airbrush at it's current size, but it's glass you can crush it more. 



clutch1 said:


> Glad to see Detonator flake is still goin strong! Been too long since I shot any, lookin at this ish gives me the itch. Keep it up!


Taxes are coming in and packages are going out.. :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## lowdeville

DETONATER said:


> Sup! It's like micro .008, and no Rainbow effect just sparkle. No salt and pepper look. Not sure about an airbrush at it's current size, but it's glass you can crush it more.


Does it spray more like an ice pearl,or mix amounts similar to flake?


----------



## DETONATER

lowdeville said:


> Does it spray more like an ice pearl,or mix amounts similar to flake?


mix amounts similar to flake :thumbsup: Not as fine as Ice Pearl.. more course..


----------



## SERIOUS

DETONATER said:


> Sup! It's like micro .008, and no Rainbow effect just sparkle. No salt and pepper look. Not sure about an airbrush at it's current size, but it's glass you can crush it more.
> 
> Thnx for info bro will place an order soon


----------



## DETONATER

SERIOUS said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup! It's like micro .008, and no Rainbow effect just sparkle. No salt and pepper look. Not sure about an airbrush at it's current size, but it's glass you can crush it more.
> 
> Thnx for info bro will place an order soon
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueBerry

lowdeville said:


> Does it spray more like an ice pearl,or mix amounts similar to flake?



it is definitely more course then the ice pearl... I just got some day and took a look at it 5 minutes ago


----------



## lowdeville

BlueBerry said:


> it is definitely more course then the ice pearl... I just got some day and took a look at it 5 minutes ago


You spraying over white?
Can you post pix when you're done,thinking of using this on my 60.


----------



## BlueBerry

I feel it would be best to spray this in a med heavy amount of pigment to clear ratio... about a full jar to a quart .



I consider a heavy application at 2 jars per quart....


----------



## DETONATER

BlueBerry said:


> I feel it would be best to spray this in a med heavy amount of pigment to clear ratio... about a full jar to a quart .
> 
> 
> 
> I consider a heavy application at 2 jars per quart....


In other words, Hi Solids Clear with plenty of glass? Kind of like shooting flake?


----------



## BlueBerry

i shoot flake in a base of intercoat dbc 500 an dx57 . then clear.....


i can tell that you can cover this with 2 coats of production clear / buzz with 1000 grit an then clear / cut / buff for a mirror finish....



other than that yes you can cover with high solid clear right off the bat.....


----------



## BlueBerry

if you guys are going to mix it in your clear coat and try to cover it add a splash of reducer or use a slow catalyst so that it flows out.... otherwise you run the risk of airborne flake sticking up on end.


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks! BlueBerry, Great info..:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

BlueBerry said:


> i shoot flake in a base of intercoat dbc 500 an dx57 . then clear.....
> 
> 
> i can tell that you can cover this with 2 coats of production clear / buzz with 1000 grit an then clear / cut / buff for a mirror finish....
> 
> 
> 
> other than that yes you can cover with high solid clear right off the bat.....


Where you buying DBC500 and dx57?
It's been discontinued up here,been looking for a reliable seller stateside.


----------



## BlueBerry

finish master


----------



## cali707sf

Anyone have any pics of the midnight blue flake sprayed out?

The Canadian blue looks good, just want to see how much darker one is from the other... getting ready to begin spraying my 49 chevy truck


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew G's... couple of orders going out Monday.. 

Switzerland, El Paso Tx, Phoenix Az, Greenleaf Indiana, and if the another G from Tx gets at me soon another Texas order will leave Monday... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

cali707sf said:


> Anyone have any pics of the midnight blue flake sprayed out?
> 
> The Canadian blue looks good, just want to see how much darker one is from the other... getting ready to begin spraying my 49 chevy truck


midnight blue over black base. 























canadian over black.


----------



## Cornbread

How much for lime green in the different sizes? Pm me! Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

Cornbread said:


> How much for lime green in the different sizes? Pm me! Thanks


Pm sent.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up bro, the flakes looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up bro, the flakes looks bad ass :thumbsup:


That's what's up! looking good!! Thanks!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Finally sprayed the gold flake u sold me and that gold pops!!"


----------



## elspock84

copper rose and pink mix


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> Finally sprayed the gold flake u sold me and that gold pops!!"


:h5: Pic's !! 

When ever in doubt... FACT CHECKER.. Click Here >>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/268747-detonater.html


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

DROPPING OFF MY 60 TO HAVE THE ROOF DONE THIS WEEKEND. GOT 12OZ OF GOLD AND 20OZ OF CHROME...HOPE THATS ENOUGH. DUDE SAID HE BOUGHT A "FLAKE GUN" HE DOENST CARE TO SHOOT IT IN THE CLEAR. GONNA SHOOT FLAKE, THEN LACE, THEN CANDY THEN CLEAR. THAT SOUND ABOUT RIGHT?


----------



## DETONATER

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> DROPPING OFF MY 60 TO HAVE THE ROOF DONE THIS WEEKEND. GOT 12OZ OF GOLD AND 20OZ OF CHROME...HOPE THATS ENOUGH. DUDE SAID HE BOUGHT A "FLAKE GUN" HE DOENST CARE TO SHOOT IT IN THE CLEAR. GONNA SHOOT FLAKE, THEN LACE, THEN CANDY THEN CLEAR. THAT SOUND ABOUT RIGHT?


Sounds scary, have you seen any of his flake work? If he is scared to use clear then at least go with HOK sg100 of something like it.. "inter-coat clear"


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

IVE SEEN HIS FLAKE WORK ON BIKES. HE DOES AIRBRUSH AND PAINT ON CHOPPERS. THE FLAKE WILL BE UNDER THE CLEAR BUT GUESS, THERES A METHOD OF SHOOTING IT DRY? DUNNO, HIS WORK IS NICE.


----------



## DETONATER

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> IVE SEEN HIS FLAKE WORK ON BIKES. HE DOES AIRBRUSH AND PAINT ON CHOPPERS. THE FLAKE WILL BE UNDER THE CLEAR BUT GUESS, THERES A METHOD OF SHOOTING IT DRY? DUNNO, HIS WORK IS NICE.


Cool cool, hope it turns out great.. Post it up when done.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

DETONATER said:


> :h5: Pic's !!
> 
> When ever in doubt... FACT CHECKER.. Click Here >>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/268747-detonater.html


Well I painted my sons pine wood Derby car but i can't upload it on my phone.


----------



## DETONATER

KAKALAK said:


> Well I painted my sons pine wood Derby car but i can't upload it on my phone.


He must be happy he has a flaked out ride..


----------



## pink63impala

Chrome flake under kandy.


----------



## lamar10067

Laser orange over sunset orange.......just got around to spraying it


----------



## Car Buff

Ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

Pm price on silver to 42031


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

Looking good fellas!:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

View attachment 616574


View attachment 616575


View attachment 616576


View attachment 616577


View attachment 616578


View attachment 616579


LIL FIRETRUCK PEDDLE CAR WE DID...


----------



## Ground.Illusion

There's not nothing like this SPRALE EFX FLAKE I will never ever - ever ever use anything elas thank bro Yo boy big pookie got color coming.


----------



## DETONATER

ha ha! Word! :h5: Handle yo biz...Son!


----------



## DETONATER

Bad ass!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

GOT MY FLAKE SPRAYED, WILL POST PICS WHEN LACE AND KANDY ARE DONE.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## sour diesel

got my flakes thanks bro fast shipping!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Is that price only for silver?


----------



## DETONATER

ClassicPlayer said:


> Is that price only for silver?


Most are $65. What did you need?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Still contemplating between the fire red and the apple red.


----------



## DETONATER

Regal red is sick too..


----------



## DETONATER

Typo.. .004 micro sequence.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

all flake patterns. marigold, sand, sahara, and a mix of aztec and marigold


----------



## DETONATER

Do the damn thang spock..! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Do the damn thang spock..! :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

regal dash. black base silver flake micro and old school  then some serape style patterns 














































































happy customer delivered this afternoon.


----------



## Bigbrian1

Man Spock you graduated is that all flakes or did you use candies too?


----------



## elspock84

Bigbrian1 said:


> Man Spock you graduated is that all flakes or did you use candies too?


thanks homie lmao. its silver flake over a black base and then candy paint. i think it came out good for it being my first try.


----------



## el guero chingon

How much for a royal blue


----------



## DETONATER

el guero chingon said:


> How much for a royal blue



$65 per pound


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

How do I order some flake?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uprisingbikeclub said:


> How do I order some flake?


 send him a PM with what your looking for and he will get back with the info


----------



## DETONATER

uprisingbikeclub said:


> How do I order some flake?





elphoenixquetzal said:


> send him a PM with what your looking for and he will get back with the info


Thanks G! 

Pm replied to.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 352cutty86

U have any color chips for sale?


----------



## 352cutty86

elspock84 said:


> thanks homie lmao. its silver flake over a black base and then candy paint. i think it came out good for it being my first try.


What type of kandy are u using along with brand.? All that is mixed in inter coat clear? Seems to have good color hold out


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## uprisingbikeclub

I got my flake today can't wait to use it


----------



## elspock84

352cutty86 said:


> What type of kandy are u using along with brand.? All that is mixed in inter coat clear? Seems to have good color hold out


i use hok, kustom shop, planet color, and alsa candy. yes i spray it in da intercoat


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wuts da price ona 4 ounce regal red jar shipped to 91763? also do u have a pic of it sprayed over silver base?


----------



## DETONATER

d1ulove2h8 said:


> wuts da price ona 4 ounce regal red jar shipped to 91763? also do u have a pic of it sprayed over silver base?


Pm sent..


----------



## [email protected]

question. to get the flaked out effect, wanting orange flake, is it better to do an orange base, then flake or can i do silver base then flake?


----------



## elspock84

[email protected] said:


> question. to get the flaked out effect, wanting orange flake, is it better to do an orange base, then flake or can i do silver base then flake?


never heard of flaking over silver but to each his own. i usually go flake over black gives the flake more depth for me. 




black base orange flake 






orange flake over orange base.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

We did flake over silver on my 60, this is 50/50 chrome and gold flake over silver. And the candy we sprayed last night. Time for clear.


----------



## elspock84

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> We did flake over silver on my 60, this is 50/50 chrome and gold flake over silver. And the candy we sprayed last night. Time for clear.
> View attachment 622616
> 
> View attachment 622617


oh i c


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thank you spock :worship: for the pics..you know wht im talking about lol


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> thank you spock :worship: for the pics..you know wht im talking about lol


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Hmm, dunno if that was supposed to be shit talking, but I am pleased.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Hmm, dunno if that was supposed to be shit talking, but I am pleased.
> View attachment 623770










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DETONATER said:


> Regal red is sick too..


:yes:


----------



## DETONATER

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Hmm, dunno if that was supposed to be shit talking, but I am pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.. very nice!


----------



## elspock84

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Hmm, dunno if that was supposed to be shit talking, but I am pleased.
> View attachment 623770


Fucking sick! No shit talking from me that's for sure.


----------



## SWOOD

is shipping 2 canada easy? or do i need a us mailbox?


----------



## DETONATER

SWOOD said:


> is shipping 2 canada easy? or do i need a us mailbox?


Easy, just shipped to Calgary Monday, have also sent to Winnipeg & Manitoba. Pm me with your needs..


----------



## elspock84

doing a skateboard deck just for fun or maybe even for sale later  . did a silver base and then a GOOD amount of micro and jumbo flake mix  .


----------



## elspock84

dancing in da sun :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> dancing in da sun :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2::biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

Got my flakes.....going down soon......thanks again Mark....


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


> dancing in da sun :thumbsup:


bad ass homie  T T T for sparkle efx the bad ass flakes :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for the posts, and support..!!! 


Just trying to keep it poppin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

another skateboard  charcoal base wit a blend of charcoal and gunmetal flake.


----------



## chef

whats up big dog ,hope you had a good easter ,hey do you have any white flake that has a red pop to it ?


----------



## chazz_03

*Order*

I would like to order some Flake. How do I go about it?


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> whats up big dog ,hope you had a good easter ,hey do you have any white flake that has a red pop to it ?


Sup, it was cool, Thanks. And no such flake here.. sorry.



chazz_03 said:


> I would like to order some Flake. How do I go about it?


PM replied.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

*8oz $45 shipped to lower 48 Size .008 *


----------



## Raise Up

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

thanks for the flakes bro :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

:h5: Thanks guys! ! looking good! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

ok here is the great flake that i just got in ,thanks for the great service mark ,ttft sparkle efx


----------



## elspock84




----------



## thesnowgod

I want to order some more flake soon (this stuff is the best I've ever used). Quick question. Looking to flake the roof and rear pillars on my old shop truck. Truck is maroon (and rust hahahaha) and I want a crazy silver flaked roof. Just solid crazy old school silver flake over the whole thing.

Should I shoot a silver flake over a silver basecoat or just shoot over black like I usually do when I shoot colored flake?

Also, I would like a combo of flake sizes. Do I shoot the smaller flake first and then then larger or the other way around? I'ts been awhile and I can't remember how I did it before on a guitar I did. I know I mixed two different flakes in intercoat. I shot some flake, then plain intercoat, then more flake, then more intercoat, etc.... to add depth but don't remember which size I laid down first.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DETONATER

Silver base, micro 008, standard .015 , and .025 in that order. You could mix the two smaller but most shoot small then larger flake.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## JustCruisin

elspock84 said:


>


Board turned out nice, now clean that pig stuy!


----------



## elspock84

JustCruisin said:


> Board turned out nice, now clean that pig stuy!


Bwhahahahaha thanks lmao.


----------



## B DOG

Need a jar of fuschia .008 shipped to 95301


----------



## elspock84

[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good Spock!


----------



## elspock84

paddle for one of da homies all flake patterns. used silver flake, gunmetal and charcoal flake.


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> paddle for one of da homies all flake patterns. used silver flake, gunmetal and charcoal flake.


Nice and subtle. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Nice and subtle. :thumbsup:


Thanks brutha


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

elspock84 said:


> paddle for one of da homies all flake patterns. used silver flake, gunmetal and charcoal flake.


Which is charcoal n which gunmetal??


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Which is charcoal n which gunmetal??


Gun Metal, lighter
Charcoal, Darker


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> Gun Metal, lighter
> Charcoal, Darker


actually no bro. the gunmetal is the daker color. it has a blueish tint to it which makes it look darker. from da inside out i used chrome flake, gunmetal, charcoal and a fineline of gunmetal.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Is there a blu flake in there?? So the fingerprint is chrome n gunmetal??


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is there a blu flake in there?? So the fingerprint is chrome n gunmetal??


the finger print is micro chrome flake then 2 passes of ultra mini silver. since i only did 2 coats of the ultra mini over da black thats why it looks charcoal. the pattern is the gunmetal which has a blue tint depending on the angle the light hits it. the next pattern would be the charcoal.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Cool have u ever mixed the gunmetal n charcoal together my base is like the gunmetal its gray but has a bluish tint to it


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Cool have u ever mixed the gunmetal n charcoal together my base is like the gunmetal its gray but has a bluish tint to it


another skateboard  charcoal base wit a blend of charcoal and gunmetal flake.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Thanks bro that looks sick exactly wat im looking for


----------



## DETONATER

Ttt


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## mikelowsix4

What up Mark, hey bro thanks for taking the time to meet me this weekend. I can't wait to get the rest of the flake to start putting in some work.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

picked up my flake last week for my project. thanks mark for meeting up with me. this is really gonna set off my pedal car....


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Raise Up

Didn't you do I welding helmet awhile back?


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> heres my welding helmet tried a lil pattern on da side


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Didn't you do I welding helmet awhile back?


I also did the copper candy one year and a half ago.


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> I also did the copper candy one year and a half ago.


Okay, did you have to use an adhesion promoter or anything?


----------



## elspock84

Raise Up said:


> Okay, did you have to use an adhesion promoter or anything?


On this one I did. My other 2 hlemets i didint. But now a days I use it on everything that I spray that's plastic.


----------



## Raise Up

elspock84 said:


> On this one I did. My other 2 hlemets i didint. But now a days I use it on everything that I spray that's plastic.


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## chef

What's up big mark finally got around to shooting that crystal you send me , you were right that shit looks great on the white base , thanks agian & I'll post some pics when I'm done with the patterns , ttft


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

just took one pic of the pattern process too busy having fun sprayin


----------



## DETONATER

mikelowsix4 said:


> What up Mark, hey bro thanks for taking the time to meet me this weekend. I can't wait to get the rest of the flake to start putting in some work.


:h5:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 636205
> 
> picked up my flake last week for my project. thanks mark for meeting up with me. this is really gonna set off my pedal car....


No problem! That was cool Albert hooked you up with his issue.. Just rep that Sparkle Efx Flake..! And sup with that Primer?? :biggrin:



chef said:


> What's up big mark finally got around to shooting that crystal you send me , you were right that shit looks great on the white base , thanks agian & I'll post some pics when I'm done with the patterns , ttft


Right on! :thumbsup:



mrchavez said:


>


Wud Up!! :wave:


And Spock.. your always doing the damn thang.. Get down fool!


----------



## B DOG

a blue mix with a touch of kandy


----------



## elspock84

getting some shit ready for this week  3 boards 3 paddles


----------



## elspock84

did these 3 last night.


----------



## hopndropdownunder

elspock84 said:


>


best one so far. how'd you do this one??


----------



## elspock84

hopndropdownunder said:


> best one so far. how'd you do this one??


ancient chinese secret


----------



## jett06

do you sell ice pearls or anything close to it wanna do my 62 my top is already candied but wanna spray the body with a white base and white ice pearl it


----------



## elspock84

No pearls but he has crushed glass that I think will give u that pop u want.


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> No pearls but he has crushed glass that I think will give u that pop u want.


Discontinued! But Crystal Ice .008. Flake. Reflects a silver sheen.


----------



## jett06

How much crystal ice would I need to do only the body not the top and about how much clear also could I buy a small sample to shoot some test panels first


----------



## green reaper

Mark! thanks for the quick response and shipping


----------



## DETONATER

jett06 said:


> How much crystal ice would I need to do only the body not the top and about how much clear also could I buy a small sample to shoot some test panels first


I really depends on how much effect your looking for, and clear.. a gallon is always good. sending a PM.. 



green reaper said:


> Mark! thanks for the quick response and shipping


cool deal.. post up some pics of your work if you can.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ

DETONATER said:


> Special orders are 1lb and up starting $50.00
> 
> For what I have in stock starts at $25 per 8oz's
> 
> What blue would you like? Light or Dark?


now these are sone good prices.. can I get a 18k gold how much 8oz and teal


----------



## DETONATER

KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ said:


> now these are sone good prices.. can I get a 18k gold how much 8oz and teal


That was so 2010.. if you would like to add the gold, I can cancel that request and send another for $85 total shipped for both.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## sureñosbluez

Whazz up Mark I will need more flakes soon


----------



## DETONATER

thanks to one of my customers for his pics of crystal ice .008 flake over white base


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## Riverside

Thanx to the homie mark for meeting up with me today got that sand flake thanx homie


----------



## JustCruisin

Is the Fushia flake available in standard or large??


----------



## pancho pistolas

hopndropdownunder said:


> best one so far. how'd you do this one??


Not that difficult , line up 1/4 tape side by side , than pull every other one , spray your darker colors , you could actually spray different colors, than pull the rest of your tape off and spray lighter candies . not that hard to do but you gotta use transparent colors , for obvious reasons. study a zarape for abit , I think that's what the painter was trying to achieve , hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

sureñosbluez said:


> Whazz up Mark I will need more flakes soon


let me know, more orders going out very soon.. :biggrin:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5:


:h5:



Riverside said:


> Thanx to the homie mark for meeting up with me today got that sand flake thanx homie


:thumbsup:



JustCruisin said:


> Is the Fushia flake available in standard or large??


.015 by the pound


----------



## B DOG

How many different "golds" do u have? and yellow?


----------



## chef

orale someone beat me to the punch ,heres the crystal ice you send me mark that shit looks hot in the sun ,thanks again for the help big dog


----------



## DETONATER

B DOG said:


> How many different "golds" do u have? and yellow?


woop woop... I got what you need TRUST.. :thumbsup:



chef said:


> orale someone beat me to the punch ,heres the crystal ice you send me mark that shit looks hot in the sun ,thanks again for the help big dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting! looks crazy.. and you whats up.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Dame... must be dead here on layitlow.. No one wants to take advantage of some free flake.. 


Get 50% of what ever you purchase in Rainbow .008 free... :shocked:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

Pm color list of purples and 6 oz sizes shipped


----------



## DETONATER

Get 50% of what ever you purchase in Rainbow .008 free...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

:nicoderm::biggrin: YOUR WELCOME!


----------



## DETONATER

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> :nicoderm::biggrin: YOUR WELCOME!


:h5:


----------



## chef

FUCK YEAH I WANT FREE FLAKE !!!!!!!


Whoop whoooop!!!


----------



## cwb4eva

X2 I order the rose chrome stopper n violet for 135 shipped n I get rainbow flake free? How's it work I'm game come 3rd on this mnth


----------



## DETONATER

cwb4eva said:


> X2 I order the rose chrome stopper n violet for 135 shipped n I get rainbow flake free? How's it work I'm game come 3rd on this mnth


Yep! 3 Colors 8oz each plus the bonus 12oz of rainbow flake .008 FREE... 



That's right get 50% in Rainbow of what ever you order.. 

Order 8oz get 4oz rainbow FREE... 

Order 1 pound get 1/2lb Rainbow Free... And so on... 


The Deal ends 6-30-13.....


----------



## cwb4eva

Bump on the 3rd ill b gettn wit ya


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

thanks again mark for everything got this one done finally !


----------



## lowrider 4 life




----------



## curbserver78

:thumbsup: bump for the homie


----------



## El Enemigo

Great guy to deal with n fast shipping.


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

WHATS CRACKING MARK...? HOWS IT GOING ? HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE....HOWS UR CAR COMMING ALONG ?


----------



## elspock84

lowrider 4 life said:


>


Badass homie!


----------



## elspock84

more sparkle efx at work


----------



## elspock84

3 decks i did last week.


----------



## DETONATER

lowrider 4 life said:


> thanks again mark for everything got this one done finally !





lowrider 4 life said:


>


Looking good G! Thanks for posting..! :thumbsup:



curbserver78 said:


> :thumbsup: bump for the homie





El Enemigo said:


> Great guy to deal with n fast shipping.


Thanks Guys!! 



SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO said:


> WHATS CRACKING MARK...? HOWS IT GOING ? HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE....HOWS UR CAR COMMING ALONG ?


Sup!! Going good, still alive and sparkling!! Lol.. Car=Slow.. more molding and welding.. I just met your new painter, went to drop off product and he mentioned your car. I was like Ricky?.. yep.. So get at me, I've got some questions for ya.. 



elspock84 said:


> more sparkle efx at work





elspock84 said:


> 3 decks i did last week.


And El Spock, do the damn thing son!


----------



## B DOG

DETONATER said:


> Dame... must be dead here on layitlow.. No one wants to take advantage of some free flake..
> 
> 
> Get 50% of what ever you purchase in Rainbow .008 free... :shocked:


still waiting to place my order.


----------



## DETONATER

B DOG said:


> still waiting to place my order.


No worries bro, Hope your back injury is getting better!


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> And El Spock, do the damn thing son!


Ill give u a call Wednesday so we can handle that bidness


----------



## oldschool wayz

hey was up my name is Jacob at jts auto works in phx az how much are your 4oz jars ship. if you can call me 602 308-9505 thanks..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

oldschool wayz said:


> hey was up my name is Jacob at jts auto works in phx az how much are your 4oz jars ship. if you can call me 602 308-9505 thanks..


Wrong number G!!


----------



## BeardedWonder

Only stuff I use...

Cody from Dallas...


----------



## elspock84

BeardedWonder said:


> Only stuff I use...
> 
> Cody from Dallas...


Smart man :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

GREAT FLAKE I RECCOMEND IT TO ANYONE WANTING SOME QUALITY PRODUCT...


----------



## DETONATER

BeardedWonder said:


> Only stuff I use...
> 
> Cody from Dallas...


Ha ha.. whats up Cody..you should post up your pics ..:thumbsup: 



SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO said:


> GREAT FLAKE I RECCOMEND IT TO ANYONE WANTING SOME QUALITY PRODUCT...


Thanks Rick!! :h5:


----------



## BeardedWonder

Check out the thread homie.., Paint by beard


----------



## DETONATER

BeardedWonder said:


> Check out the thread homie.., Paint by beard


Oh ok, nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

walking cane i flaked out for my homie


----------



## elspock84




----------



## josers SS

Ttt get it we'll it's hot gracias mark


----------



## elspock84




----------



## JustCruisin

elspock84 said:


>


Awesome colors! Like those freak drops... uffin:


----------



## BeardedWonder

Believe the hype...

Solid .008 base with a couple coats of .015 for that extra bang...

Beard approved


----------



## elspock84

JustCruisin said:


> Awesome colors! Like those freak drops... uffin:


Thanks brotha


----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## gema68

WHAT'S UP MARK!!!! BUMP TTT


----------



## josers SS

Gracias mark received to day no lie 10x better then pics diz stuff pops be hitn up again soon


----------



## spikekid999

For my package today, thanks again mark!


----------



## DETONATER

BeardedWonder said:


> Believe the hype...
> 
> Solid .008 base with a couple coats of .015 for that extra bang...
> 
> Beard approved


Sick!!



elspock84 said:


> ttt


Sup!! Getting down with all the work you've been doing... keep it crackin.. 



gema68 said:


> WHAT'S UP MARK!!!! BUMP TTT


Thanks G.. 



josers SS said:


> Gracias mark received to day no lie 10x better then pics diz stuff pops be hitn up again soon


Thank You!!! Cool.. let me know .. 



spikekid999 said:


> For my package today, thanks again mark!


Word!! Thank you, come again..


----------



## DETONATER

*Just a little something new, and more pic's of colors in .008 and .015 to come soon..* :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

flaked out patterns on a caddy i did


----------



## Bigbrian1

what sizes does your regal red flake come in Mark?


----------



## SHORTY84




----------



## Raise Up

Still waiting on my subscription to the e-magazine so I get the exclusive info on all the new colors and big promos. Lol


----------



## gema68

THANKS MARK FOR THAT INFO ON CINNAMON FLAKE THAT'S REALLY LOOKING OUT FOR YOUR CUSTOMERS SPARKLE FLAKE TTT


----------



## goundupkustomz

do you have .004 flake in the chrome? also is that the same as silver flakes? lol sorry for the dumb question but this is my first flake job im going to do jus wanna make sure i get the right stuff.


----------



## npazzin

this may be a stupid question, but whats the largest flake you offer. im lookin for something like boatflake! want to paint my daily the whole f'ing think in BIG RED FLAKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Bigbrian1 said:


> what sizes does your regal red flake come in Mark?


Sup G, .015 as we talked on the phone.. 



SHORTY84 said:


>


:h5:



Raise Up said:


> Still waiting on my subscription to the e-magazine so I get the exclusive info on all the new colors and big promos. Lol


I'll have to figure out how to do that... 



gema68 said:


> THANKS MARK FOR THAT INFO ON CINNAMON FLAKE THAT'S REALLY LOOKING OUT FOR YOUR CUSTOMERS SPARKLE FLAKE TTT


I know deadlines are important to my peeps..:thumbsup: 



goundupkustomz said:


> do you have .004 flake in the chrome? also is that the same as silver flakes? lol sorry for the dumb question but this is my first flake job im going to do jus wanna make sure i get the right stuff.


Cut from the same product .004 is very small flake, and most use .008 for a less metallic look and more for a flake look.. .004 and smaller are used a lot in that straight kandy look. If you want that pop, but not to large .008 is the choice. Hope this helps.. 



npazzin said:


> this may be a stupid question, but whats the largest flake you offer. im lookin for something like boatflake! want to paint my daily the whole f'ing think in BIG RED FLAKE!!!!!!!!!!


Standard size .015 in colors.. Chrome is another story.. .025 Large and non-sprayable .040 if you have a dry gun.. meaning an undercoat gun with pressure regulator, shoot a tack coat and have at it.. But .015 would work fine..


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> flaked out patterns on a caddy i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've come along way Elspock.. Keep it up brotha!! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> flaked out patterns on a caddy i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've come along way Elspock.. Keep it up brotha!! :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brotha! :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## goundupkustomz

angel85x told me that you have a mix of .004 and .008 I need enough to cover a Tahoe, shoot me a price and ill get it to u thru paypal to get my order started. I am doing a candy paint job next week or so...so I want the extra pop as this will be my first flake job and kandy job...thanks in advance


----------



## DETONATER

goundupkustomz said:


> angel85x told me that you have a mix of .004 and .008 I need enough to cover a Tahoe, shoot me a price and ill get it to u thru paypal to get my order started. I am doing a candy paint job next week or so...so I want the extra pop as this will be my first flake job and kandy job...thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## chef

What's up big mark , just passing by looks like your staying busy , ttft


----------



## hendo

Hey Detonator,

I didn't see your direct contact. Can you email or PM me? I am looking for .040 and .015 chrome flake.
Thanks!


----------



## elspock84

some sky blue over blue base. candy oriental and purple candy used on lace.


----------



## Dino

Ttt


----------



## thesnowgod

The Masonic lodge I belong to wanted their old sign redone. It's pretty big (about 6 feet high) and it's going on our new building. We're not using the blue backing, just the yellow square and compass along with the "G" are going to be used. It'll be bolted against a brick backdrop.

Instead of simply going with yellow again (hell, that ain't no fun) I contacted Detonator to help me out with some flake.... and he sure did! Hope ya all like it. Can't wait to see it all together ON the building.

This is how it started, ugly, old and rusty.





































I had a bunch with the whole step by step thing (sanding, primer, paint, flake, clear) but I'm guessing ya all just want to see how it turned out. 

Thanks again Mark. Loving the flake!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for the prop's, and I'm glad to have been able to help out. The work looks great! I'm sure it will catch a lot of attention once on display.. :thumbsup:


----------



## david82

I'm painting my ride a laurel green ploy wht would better green flakes or mico mine gold flakes?


----------



## DETONATER

david82 said:


> I'm painting my ride a laurel green ploy wht would better green flakes or mico mine gold flakes?













If I found the correct color on google.. post a pic of the color.. thanks


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

DETONATER 
sic713 Sup, sic713...


----------



## david82

DETONATER said:


> If I found the correct color on google.. post a pic of the color.. thanks


Nice! I think tht would go great with it! How much?


----------



## DETONATER

Pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

Complements of Seroius Customs :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## npazzin

got any pics of what the black looks like sprayed?


----------



## DETONATER

npazzin said:


> got any pics of what the black looks like sprayed?


I know some where in my topic there is a pic. I'll see if I can find it when I have a little more time.. Check out Elspock's Videos on youtube.. Wait...this one has holographic mixed.


----------



## elspock84

DETONATER said:


>



sweet baby jesus!!!!!!!!!!\


----------



## thesnowgod

I was wondering about the black too. I thought someone said ya have to add something else with it or else it just looks like lumpy black coal. Hahahaha. Used Sparkle FX's fast red to flake out the roof of my old red VW and got TON'S of compliments on it. Got lots of people asking when I'm gonna do it to my "new" VW's roof. It's a black car and I didn't want to go with all silver or a different color altogether. I have some flake from another vendor (old stuff, long before I knew about and exclusively used Sparkle Fx ) that goes great over black but it's a rainbow type effect. Looks amazing but might be a bit too feminine for me. Don't really want to roll with a multicolored rainbow glitter roof.

I'd love to see the black flake over a black base if possible.


----------



## npazzin

from what ive read, the base will reflect the flake in that color? just wondering what a dark base would look like with that black flake over the top of it? or would it just look textured?


----------



## 63CaddyGurl

*Hot Pink Flake!*

Hey I'm looking for some hot pink flake for my 63 caddy roof. Can you show me which pinks you have?! Or tell me where to find pics of them?! I need to buy ASAP...only need 4-8oz. my car is getting painted soon for a show.....

THANKS!


----------



## DETONATER

Pm sent


----------



## Raise Up

Cherry Kool Aid? Don't you mean Red? :rimshot:


----------



## DETONATER

Raise Up said:


> Cherry Kool Aid? Don't you mean Red? :rimshot:


Cherry Kool aid is a mix... Red would have been.........Wait for it! 





























































































:biggrin:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> Cherry Kool aid is a mix... Red would have been.........Wait for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


That must be a West Coast thing, down south cherry, fruit punch, or strawberry flavored Kool Aid is called Red.
example: Ricky- "Hey bruh I'm bout to make some Kool Aid you want some?"
Tony-"What kind?"
Rick-"Red."
Tony-"Yeah."


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

silver base sparkle efx silver flake, alsa purple candy  












camera has been broken so iphone video will do for now


----------



## gema68

STOP BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP MARK TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


----------



## Makkin

DETONATER said:


>


How much for flakes


----------



## elspock84

More boards  .


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> STOP BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP MARK TTT FOR SPARKLE EFX


Sup Daniel! Thanks!!



Makkin said:


> How much for flakes


$20.00 plus postage



elspock84 said:


> More boards  .
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 63CaddyGurl

paiting the roof of my cadillac HOK neon rose, any suggestions on a color flake to throw in???


----------



## DETONATER

63CaddyGurl said:


> paiting the roof of my cadillac HOK neon rose, any suggestions on a color flake to throw in???


The Pink was my choice, and also shoot the kandy over top of the flake.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

last 4 boards


----------



## elspock84

relay bike 2013 this will be raffled of in salinas sunday . 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/370810-relay-life-2013-bike-raffle.html


----------



## DETONATER

4oz $20.00 ea + Postage 

*If desired size not pictured, I probably have it. Send me a PM for availability*


----------



## texas12064

What flake is equal to 1/64? How much for silver flake? Is it silver or chrome?


----------



## DETONATER

texas12064 said:


> What flake is equal to 1/64? How much for silver flake? Is it silver or chrome?


.015=1/64 Standard size. 1lb $65.00 What are you painting, and how much did you need?


----------



## texas12064

I need enough to do patterns on a impala x frame, firewall and a dash.


----------



## DETONATER

texas12064 said:


> I need enough to do patterns on a impala x frame, firewall and a dash.


Sounds like a pound.. better to have enough than not.. It's in stock and ready to ship. do you want to pick it up today? $70 delivered..


----------



## texas12064

Thanks for the info. We will definitely be doing business soon.


----------



## DETONATER

texas12064 said:


> Thanks for the info. We will definitely be doing business soon.


Cool, send me a PM. Thanks!!


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## Kong1963

I am looking to do the roof of my 63 white. What can I use to give it sparkle? I want it to remain a bright white but glitter when it moves in the light. Any suggestions would help a lot.


----------



## DETONATER

Kong1963 said:


> I am looking to do the roof of my 63 white. What can I use to give it sparkle? I want it to remain a bright white but glitter when it moves in the light. Any suggestions would help a lot.


I have a flake called Crystal Ice. Here is a pic from a customer.. $25. per 4oz jar $32 shipped










Here is another pic from chef, A member here who painted this..


----------



## Kong1963

p_m me how to order a jar of the crystal ice. 1 jar will be enough for the roof?


----------



## DETONATER

Kong1963 said:


> p_m me how to order a jar of the crystal ice. 1 jar will be enough for the roof?


Replied.. Thanks!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

*Old School Chrome is Large .025*









*$70 SHIPPED.. PER POUND SILVER/CHROME SAME FLAKE SAME POP.. *


----------



## jtek

how much for a pound of western blue?


----------



## DETONATER

jtek said:


> how much for a pound of western blue?


Pm sent.. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Body worked, primed and painted. Gonna wetsand it down and cover with some flake and candy! Finishing touch to my bathroom remodel. Order up! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

big pimpin said:


> Body worked, primed and painted. Gonna wetsand it down and cover with some flake and candy! Finishing touch to my bathroom remodel. Order up! :biggrin:
> View attachment 677165


Badass


----------



## DETONATER

big pimpin said:


> Body worked, primed and painted. Gonna wetsand it down and cover with some flake and candy! Finishing touch to my bathroom remodel. Order up! :biggrin:
> View attachment 677165


:h5::biggrin: You'll probably get it Monday.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

big pimpin said:


> Body worked, primed and painted. Gonna wetsand it down and cover with some flake and candy! Finishing touch to my bathroom remodel. Order up! :biggrin:
> View attachment 677165


DAM flakeing out the your bathroom , that's gagsta lol , well you picked the best flake out there . Sparkle Efx Ttft


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Do you have crystal ice in .04?


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Also, do you have any pics of crystal ice under candy?


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> DAM flakeing out the your bathroom , that's gagsta lol , well you picked the best flake out there . Sparkle Efx Ttft


Sup chef! Thanks! 



sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Do you have crystal ice in .04?





sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Also, do you have any pics of crystal ice under candy?


No on both.. sorry.. but since it has a silver reflection it will pop what ever color you put over it.


----------



## SWOOD

finally got 2 use tha flake I got from you!!!


----------



## DETONATER

SWOOD said:


> finally got 2 use tha flake I got from you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE !!!


----------



## elspock84

SWOOD said:


> finally got 2 use tha flake I got from you!!!


Fucking badass!


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


>




sick paint job


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

What the smallest you got on crystal ice


----------



## DETONATER

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> What the smallest you got on crystal ice


4oz $32 delivered


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Is that for the .08


----------



## DETONATER

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Is that for the .08


Yes


----------



## big pimpin

SWOOD said:


> finally got 2 use tha flake I got from you!!!


Awesome! Can you tell us what size and type (color flake) you used? And how much of it?


----------



## DETONATER

big pimpin said:


> Awesome! Can you tell us what size and type (color flake) you used? And how much of it?


I can tell you that it is .008 , The order was for 2 lbs. but how much used I can't answer. I can tell you that most cars this size over silver base use 2 lbs. for best coverage.


----------



## big pimpin

DETONATER said:


> I can tell you that it is .008 , The order was for 2 lbs. but how much used I can't answer. I can tell you that most cars this size over silver base use 2 lbs. for best coverage.


Good info! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Oh and ordered thursday night. ... had flake Monday after noon and was spraying it a couple hours later! Thanks


----------



## DETONATER

big pimpin said:


> Good info! :thumbsup:






















big pimpin said:


> Oh and ordered Thursday night. ... had flake Monday after noon and was spraying it a couple hours later! Thanks


That looks crazy!!! :h5:


----------



## big pimpin

Full coverage mostly with .015 with a sprinkle of .025 in the top couple layers. .


----------



## DETONATER

big pimpin said:


> Full coverage mostly with .015 with a sprinkle of .025 in the top couple layers. .


On to the kitchen, then back yard bbq bar huh? lol would be crazy.. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Kitchen is already custom. Lol


----------



## big pimpin

Four sizes of rootbeer glass...two tone custom mix concrete and topped with epoxy.


----------



## DETONATER

big pimpin said:


> View attachment 678734
> 
> Four sizes of rootbeer glass...two tone custom mix concrete and topped with epoxy.


Nice! very creative.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

4oz $20.00 ea + Postage 

*If desired size not pictured, I probably have it. Send me a PM for availability*


----------



## king debo

What flake do you think would go well with this for patterns? Medium aqua blue metallic paint


----------



## elspock84

king debo said:


> What flake do you think would go well with this for patterns? Medium aqua blue metallic paint
> View attachment 680067
> View attachment 680068
> View attachment 680070
> View attachment 680071


silver flake than candy teal and oriental patterns. maybe some greens.


----------



## DETONATER

*Old School Chrome is Large .025*









*$70 SHIPPED.. PER POUND SILVER/CHROME SAME FLAKE SAME POP.. *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## DETONATER

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt


Thanks Boss! bttmft!!


----------



## elspock84

sic713&elspock84 colab  




some more sparkle efx flaked out boards  
been busy as fuck wit these


----------



## DETONATER

Do the damn thing spock.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMUSO65RAG

thanks for the flake bro. just what we were looking for. good looking out on the speedy shipping too. ordered it friday and recieved it today (monday). thanks again.


----------



## DETONATER

SMUSO65RAG said:


> thanks for the flake bro. just what we were looking for. good looking out on the speedy shipping too. ordered it friday and recieved it today (monday). thanks again.


Great news! Just what I like to hear.. :h5: Thanks for ordering my product..:thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I need enough black flake for a 93 lincoln


----------



## DETONATER

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I need enough black flake for a 93 lincoln


Pm'd :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlvr

how much do I need for a 84 cutlass supreme?? Fire red flake.


----------



## DETONATER

lowlowlvr said:


> how much do I need for a 84 cutlass supreme?? Fire red flake.


Pm'd :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

JUST PASSING TO SAY WHAT'S UP SPARKLE EFX TTT


----------



## DETONATER

gema68 said:


> JUST PASSING TO SAY WHAT'S UP SPARKLE EFX TTT


Wud it dew!!! Thanks!!


----------



## DETONATER

*Buy 3 Jars of Chrome .008 Show Stopper Chrome get 1 free...* 

Complements from Elspock with his twist in the mix.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

some boards for this weekends show 

URL="http://s87.photobucket.com/user/elspock1/media/skateboards/IMG_5389_zps2e543bce.jpg.html"]







[/URL]


----------



## Ahhwataday

Bad ass work man, I wanna paint one!

is this .004 flake?


----------



## elspock84

Ahhwataday said:


> Bad ass work man, I wanna paint one!
> 
> is this .004 flake?


Thanks Brotha. No I used micro .008


----------



## steelhead_stalkers

Hey Detonater,

I sent you a PM and email about some flake questions. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks.


----------



## DETONATER

steelhead_stalkers said:


> Hey Detonater,
> 
> I sent you a PM and email about some flake questions. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks.


Got the msg, sorry didn't have time to respond.. was transporting 16 containers from San Diego fair to the I.E. had no sleep.. I'm back.. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelhead_stalkers

Not a problem. Thanks for the response. Looking forward to trying out this flake!


----------



## elspock84

few snack tables i did last week.


----------



## npazzin

those tables look kick ass!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

pm`d u bro lmk please may i can arrage a pick up cause a friend is going to US


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> pm`d u bro lmk please may i can arrage a pick up cause a friend is going to US


replied.. :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

pm`d back may i order a bit more a friend need some flakes too for his roof and golfcart


----------



## DETONATER

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> pm`d back may i order a bit more a friend need some flakes too for his roof and golfcart


Lets make it happen.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## green reaper

THANKS MARK :thumbsup: FAST SHIPPING


----------



## backyard64

pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

backyard64 said:


> pm sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

elspock84 said:


> another skateboard  charcoal base wit a blend of charcoal and gunmetal flake.


Is this full coverage flake ??


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is this full coverage flake ??


Charcoal base than a blend of charcoal and gunmetal flake.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

elspock84 said:


> paddle for one of da homies all flake patterns. used silver flake, gunmetal and charcoal flake.


How bout this??


----------



## elspock84

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How bout this??


the patterns are all flake patterns. i layed them over the black. so each one you can say is a full coverage bro. what are you looking for?


----------



## Mr.House

Ttt


----------



## timlemos

I'm looking for Gold .008, Lime Gold .008 & .015, Chrome .008 and Lime Green .008. Shipped to Palm Bay, Fl. 32907


----------



## DETONATER

timlemos said:


> I'm looking for Gold .008, Lime Gold .008 & .015, Chrome .008 and Lime Green .008. Shipped to Palm Bay, Fl. 32907


Pm sent..


----------



## junior345

*purchase info*

*hello im interestes in purchasing some flakes , the sparkle efx regal red flakes and the sparkle efx laser purple flake, can u send me info on this or your link so we can chat on dis kool
*


----------



## DETONATER

junior345 said:


> *hello im interestes in purchasing some flakes , the sparkle efx regal red flakes and the sparkle efx laser purple flake, can u send me info on this or your link so we can chat on dis kool
> *


Sending PM.. Thx.


----------



## dirty dan

How much will it be for a jar of black flake


----------



## DETONATER

dirty dan said:


> How much will it be for a jar of black flake


Pm sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

WHAT'S UP SPARKLE EFX JUST PASSING THOUGH!!!


----------



## aaronsepeda

Hey bro just a question do u use intercoat or do u shoot flake In clear wen u shoot ur flake like that thanks


----------



## DETONATER

aaronsepeda said:


> Hey bro just a question do u use intercoat or do u shoot flake In clear wen u shoot ur flake like that thanks


Hit up Elspock as he is the painter for what your looking at thanks.


----------



## junior345

ok then thaks will do


----------



## DETONATER

*Old School Chrome is Large .025*









*$65+5 POSTAGE=$70.. PER POUND SILVER/CHROME SAME FLAKE SAME POP.. *


----------



## elspock84

gold blend 



laser green over black 



laser yellow over black 



pink blend over black


----------



## elspock84




----------



## oldschool wayz

this is jts customs in phx looking for the. Show stoper. Csll jacob @(602) 312-8632 thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

Thanks for meeting me in Norco the other day. I'll be in touch for more flake soon.


----------



## DETONATER

ttt! 

Saginaw MI, Savannah GA, Salinas CA... Shipped... :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

DETONATER said:


> ttt!
> 
> Saginaw MI, Savannah GA, Salinas CA... Shipped... :thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## Raise Up

TTT for Mark, I got my package in today and I'll be putting in another order soon.
:biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros

elspock84 said:


> gold blend
> 
> 
> 
> laser green over black
> 
> 
> 
> laser yellow over black
> 
> 
> 
> pink blend over black


Is that just flake over black paint?


----------



## backyard64

i need some pink an purple fusion is it in stock


----------



## DETONATER

backyard64 said:


> i need some pink an purple fusion is it in stock


Yes, Sent Pm.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

210callejeros said:


> Is that just flake over black paint?


That's the way he painted my daughter's bikes. Straight flake over black base.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DETONATER said:


> ttt!
> 
> Saginaw MI, Savannah GA, Salinas CA... Shipped... :thumbsup:


oh yeah we got tht pound in 989 :yes:


----------



## ChevyRider82

U got any reds in mini flake


----------



## elspock84

210callejeros said:


> Is that just flake over black paint?


yup


----------



## DETONATER

ChevyRider82 said:


> U got any reds in mini flake


PM SENT..


----------



## elspock84

BEEN A LIL BUSY


----------



## ArtMan515

What sizes do you have flake in .025 and .008? Do you sell it in smaller containers other then 1lbs?


----------



## DETONATER

ArtMan515 said:


> What sizes do you have flake in .025 and .008? Do you sell it in smaller containers other then 1lbs?


Chrome. .004 Micro, .008 Mini, .015 Standard, .025 Large, .040 Jumbo. All Hex. And .025 X .025 Square cut Large Old School Style. 
Colors. .008, .015..

What were you looking for?


----------



## backyard64

Got the flake thanks mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for a couple of jars of flake in lilac or light purple not wanting to do a full flake job just wanting to add the flake shipped to 83709


----------



## DETONATER

backyard64 said:


> Got the flake thanks mark :thumbsup:


:h5:



Lil_Rob00 said:


> How much for a couple of jars of flake in lilac or light purple not wanting to do a full flake job just wanting to add the flake shipped to 83709


Pm sent


----------



## backyard64

no cyber Monday sales


----------



## elspock84

8 new boards from last week.


----------



## oldschool wayz

Hey was up bro do you sell silver by oz 602 312 8632 name is jt custom thanks


----------



## backyard64

Hey mark I need a price on half a pound of chrome micro


----------



## backyard64

money sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

DETONATER said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres my welding helmet tried a lil pattern on da side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what h.o.k kandy's would I need along with your flake to get this color?
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> what h.o.k kandy's would I need along with your flake to get this color?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a champagne base wit gold flake. The candy is Caribbean candy from planet color (sherwinn Williams)
Click to expand...


----------



## Flowwiththego73

Looking for 4oz .008 yellow laser?


----------



## backyard64

Got the flake in can't wait to shoot it thanks mark


----------



## chef

What's up big mark just stoping by to say what's up hope all is good brother , ttft


----------



## Martian

Finally put the flake to good use....thanks again


----------



## gema68

JUST PASSING THOUGH TO SAY WHAT'S UP MARK SPARKLE EFX TTT


----------



## hopndropdownunder

elspock84 said:


> 8 new boards from last week.


very nice work there!! do you paint these to sell or??


----------



## elspock84

hopndropdownunder said:


> very nice work there!! do you paint these to sell or??


Thanks homie. Yes these are all done to sell. Got 3 left from my
Last batch.


----------



## DETONATER

Sup yall!!! Been busy but still in the game..  Merry X-Mas!! Happy Happy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

On my grandma I've been looking at your stuff all day long.


----------



## DETONATER

ATM_LAunitic said:


> On my grandma I've been looking at your stuff all day long.


Stop looking and git yo self some Son... :roflmao:............ I know the feeling.. I have changed the choice of color I want to paint my car like 30 times already... lol Well I still have time as I'm slowly building it..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

DETONATER said:


> Stop looking and git yo self some Son... :roflmao:............ I know the feeling.. I have changed the choice of color I want to paint my car like 30 times already... lol Well I still have time as I'm slowly building it..


:roflmao: well how much we lookin at for Canadian Blue and Lavender after shipping homie?


----------



## Foolish affection

What flake be good for a green base


----------



## elspock84

Foolish affection said:


> What flake be good for a green base


depends on the green base you using.


----------



## blazer78

Can I get a price on a pound of purple passion flake shipped to 70131


----------



## Foolish affection

Rain forest dark green base


----------



## DETONATER

blazer78 said:


> Can I get a price on a pound of purple passion flake shipped to 70131


PM sent.. 



Foolish affection said:


> Rain forest dark green base


Moss Green..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Martian said:


> Finally put the flake to good use....thanks again


more pics?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Damn, for real? No price? :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

ATM_LAunitic said:


> :roflmao: well how much we lookin at for Canadian Blue and Lavender after shipping homie?





ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn, for real? No price? :thumbsup:


Oop's My Bad! Cheep... $20 per 4oz jar or $65 per pound. postage starts at $5


----------



## backyard64

flke turned out great thanks again mark


----------



## backyard64

This purple looks sick too


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good Mark.....how much for 4 oz of Show Stopper Chrome and Cherry.....


----------



## DETONATER

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 984193
> flke turned out great thanks again mark


Looks great!!! 



backyard64 said:


> This purple looks sick too
> View attachment 984201


Word up! 





Still Hated said:


> Whats good Mark.....how much for 4 oz of Show Stopper Chrome and Cherry.....


Shipped.. 

Outbound! Might seem dead in here but it's not.. I check daily but haven't really been posting..


----------



## elspock84

nice!!!


----------



## B DOG

got my order in.


----------



## Still Hated

Thanks again Mark.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## DETONATER

elspock84 said:


> nice!!!





B DOG said:


> got my order in.





Still Hated said:


> Thanks again Mark.....





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Whats your paypal?


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

NEED 3 POUNDS OF HEAVY .025 BRILLIANT GOLD SHIPPED TO 85226,HOW MUCH? ALSO IS IT HEXAGONAL FLAKE OR SQUARE FLAKE?


----------



## DETONATER

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> NEED 3 POUNDS OF HEAVY .025 BRILLIANT GOLD SHIPPED TO 85226,HOW MUCH? ALSO IS IT HEXAGONAL FLAKE OR SQUARE FLAKE?


Pm replied..


----------



## Ground.Illusion

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> more pics?


What gold is that and did u u a black base r a gold base


----------



## da bomb

trying to send a PM, its not working, I'm looking for samples of the gold for colour and size.

if its possible… interested in a pound.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Martian

Ground.Illusion said:


> What gold is that and did u u a black base r a gold base


I used a gold base and I believe it was the light gold flake....


----------



## DETONATER

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> NEED 3 POUNDS OF HEAVY .025 BRILLIANT GOLD SHIPPED TO 85226,HOW MUCH? ALSO IS IT HEXAGONAL FLAKE OR SQUARE FLAKE?


NEW NEWS ON THE LARGE .025 GOLD FLAKE.. SEE PM.. 



da bomb said:


> trying to send a PM, its not working, I'm looking for samples of the gold for colour and size.
> 
> if its possible… interested in a pound.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


PM SENT. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## backyard64

that's fucking amazing bro u got down on that shit


----------



## DIPN714

NEED A POUND OF UR LARGE GOLD FLAKE;;;BRIGHT GOLD;;HOW MUCH;;THIS IS BIG AL;;7146049092


----------



## DETONATER

DIPN714 said:


> NEED A POUND OF UR LARGE GOLD FLAKE;;;BRIGHT GOLD;;HOW MUCH;;THIS IS BIG AL;;7146049092


We've been working out the details.. Yall might see a flaked out hopper...


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

Trying to mach this flake. Green color


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

westcoastridin said:


> Trying to mach this flake. Green color


that looks like abalone or one of them white flakes.


----------



## Mixteco

How much of the ICE COLD BLUE would I need to cover a 86 Monte Carlo? N how much for it?


----------



## DETONATER

Mixteco said:


> How much of the ICE COLD BLUE would I need to cover a 86 Monte Carlo? N how much for it?


Hey.. Aprox 2 pounds on same color base. 

This Toyota would be a good base color.. Ocean Mist.. 1997 










$65 per pound X2 = $130 plus postage $30 = $160.00 




International Services
Display All Options
Package, weight 2 lb 10 oz (1.191 kg) to Japan
First-Class Package International Service™**Value of contents can not exceed $400.00
Other than rolls: Max. length 24", max length, height and depth (thickness) combined 36"
Rolls: Max. length 36". Max length and twice the diameter combined 42"
Varies by destination$29.70


----------



## Mixteco

*I sent you a pm about how to make payment...you never responded or am I suppose to go to a website?*


----------



## DETONATER

Mixteco said:


> *I sent you a pm about how to make payment...you never responded or am I suppose to go to a website?*


Pm sent.. I worked crazy hours yesterday and today.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

need a pound of 008 chrome and a jar of aztech gold 004 yellow gold 004 shipped to COlowRADO 80241


----------



## DETONATER

bigcadi said:


> need a pound of 008 chrome and a jar of aztech gold 004 yellow gold 004 shipped to COlowRADO 80241


Done deal.. Thanks G! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

money sent homie thank you


----------



## DETONATER

Just a nice color.. What do you think?


----------



## bigcadi

got my order fast... second order in!!!


----------



## DETONATER

bigcadi said:


> got my order fast... second order in!!!


:h5:


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Show Stopper Chrome $70 shipped for a pound all day everyday.. picture says silver .008 but that was before I named it Show Stopper also available in .015 also


----------



## pi4short

whats up homie... i'll be ordering some flake soon..


----------



## impala_street_scraper

Hi detonator! Don't think PMs are working for me on this site. Check your email when you get a chance. Just a couple questions on price and shipping of flake


----------



## thesnowgod

Throwing down more of Detonater's flakes (and loving it). Gotta tell ya, my shop is a damn mess now. I've swept 3-4 times a day for weeks and it's still EVERYWHERE!!!! 

Huge, huge, huge thanks to the folks here for helping me get off the ground creatively. My 9-5 is doing bumper repaints and spot blends.....though THIS is the stuff that gets me out of bed in the morning. Awesome site and Detonater's flakes are the ONLY flakes I use. He's a hell of a guy with good products, service and support.


----------



## DETONATER

pi4short said:


> whats up homie... i'll be ordering some flake soon..


Cool man..! let's do it.. :thumbsup:



impala_street_scraper said:


> Hi detonator! Don't think PMs are working for me on this site. Check your email when you get a chance. Just a couple questions on price and shipping of flake


All good, and replied.. 



thesnowgod said:


> Throwing down more of Detonater's flakes (and loving it). Gotta tell ya, my shop is a damn mess now. I've swept 3-4 times a day for weeks and it's still EVERYWHERE!!!!
> 
> Huge, huge, huge thanks to the folks here for helping me get off the ground creatively. My 9-5 is doing bumper repaints and spot blends.....though THIS is the stuff that gets me out of bed in the morning. Awesome site and Detonater's flakes are the ONLY flakes I use. He's a hell of a guy with good products, service and support.
> 
> View attachment 1098785
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098793
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098801


All I can say is Thank You!!! I do my best and will continue to.. I'm happy to play a part in someones happiness.. Just think what you can do for the next guy or gal to make their day a little better.. That's whats up! :h5:


----------



## elspock84

thesnowgod said:


> Throwing down more of Detonater's flakes (and loving it). Gotta tell ya, my shop is a damn mess now. I've swept 3-4 times a day for weeks and it's still EVERYWHERE!!!!
> 
> Huge, huge, huge thanks to the folks here for helping me get off the ground creatively. My 9-5 is doing bumper repaints and spot blends.....though THIS is the stuff that gets me out of bed in the morning. Awesome site and Detonater's flakes are the ONLY flakes I use. He's a hell of a guy with good products, service and support.
> 
> View attachment 1098785
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098793
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098801


Get down homie :h5:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Is there any way to see samples in person??


----------



## impala_street_scraper

DETONATER said:


> Cool man..! let's do it.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> All good, and replied..
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is Thank You!!! I do my best and will continue to.. I'm happy to play a part in someones happiness.. Just think what you can do for the next guy or gal to make their day a little better.. That's whats up! :h5:


you manage to find any moss green and or sand flake? Let me know. Thanks. Tom


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is there any way to see samples in person??


Sometime if you come through Riverside we can meet up. 



impala_street_scraper said:


> you manage to find any moss green and or sand flake? Let me know. Thanks. Tom


Moss Yes in .015.. Sand I'll need to get some.. Next week sometime I can get it.. depends on my other work schedule..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

cool u don't hit up swapmeets anymore?


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## pa0722

Hey man! Im new to this forum but I am in need of a few pounds of colors, how should I go about ordering them? I am used to SEM and hok mini flakes, im shooting through a flake buster currently and those work great any help would be great so I can place an order asap
paul


----------



## impala_street_scraper

DETONATER said:


> Sometime if you come through Riverside we can meet up.
> 
> 
> 
> Moss Yes in .015.. Sand I'll need to get some.. Next week sometime I can get it.. depends on my other work schedule..


cool. message me when you get the sand in if you could. don't need a lot. is 4 oz jar the smallest amount?


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> cool u don't hit up swapmeets anymore?


No, no time for that anymore.. 



impala_ss_1964 said:


> ttt


Thanks! 



pa0722 said:


> Hey man! Im new to this forum but I am in need of a few pounds of colors, how should I go about ordering them? I am used to SEM and hok mini flakes, im shooting through a flake buster currently and those work great any help would be great so I can place an order asap
> paul


I'll message you. Thanks



impala_street_scraper said:


> cool. message me when you get the sand in if you could. don't need a lot. is 4 oz jar the smallest amount?


Cool brotha.. let me see what I can do.. gonna try to work with in your needs..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Cool by where in riverside?


----------



## ciscosfc

I can stop by Riverside and pick up 1lb next week. PM me


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

.004 with a touch of .015


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

mixed over a lb of flake for no jars for me :h5:


----------



## BackNtheDay

elspock84 said:


> mixed over a lb of flake for no jars for me :h5:


 is this with clear??


----------



## elspock84

BackNtheDay said:


> is this with clear??


no wit a binder


----------



## bigshod

I need mas flake


----------



## elspock84

bigshod said:


> I need mas flake


wassup sweet cheeks :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## DETONATER

bigshod said:


> I need mas flake





elspock84 said:


> wassup sweet cheeks :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

elspock84 said:


> 8 new boards from last week.
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

looking to place an order ... paypal info?


----------



## DETONATER

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> looking to place an order ... paypal info?


PM Sent.. Thanks!!


----------



## Mr.House

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Wat page is the SHARKFIN and BLUE METAL on cant find it anymore


----------



## DETONATER

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat page is the SHARKFIN and BLUE METAL on cant find it anymore












If you have seen that car in person driving around and seen the flake in person, you would choose that color as your base. So it's very close to the same color. Hope this helps.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## HardtoPlease65

Haven't been here in a minute!! TTT!! :wave:


----------



## bonediggetie

Hey what's happen Mark need to get 2 jars of charcoal flake i think you got it in 2 sizes i need one of each please.


----------



## elspock84

skim board for my pinstriper 






airbag tanks


----------



## elspock84

airbag tanks


----------



## MinieMe209

elspock84 said:


> airbag tanks


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

Looking for crushed glass


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Mixteco

DETONATER said:


> Just a nice color.. What do you think?



*I just paypal'd you the money so now I cant wait to see the shiney stuff*


----------



## DETONATER

Mixteco said:


> *I just paypal'd you the money so now I cant wait to see the shiney stuff*


Thanks! Will ship tomorrow.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63CaddyGurl

*Advice Needed*

I am changing the roof color on my 63 Cadillac. I am going with a 57 Chevy Teal and would like to flake it out. Not sure if what would look best..Silver flake, white flake or a teal flake? Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## DETONATER

63CaddyGurl said:


> I am changing the roof color on my 63 Cadillac. I am going with a 57 Chevy Teal and would like to flake it out. Not sure if what would look best..Silver flake, white flake or a teal flake? Any input is appreciated!!


Is the color like this?


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## B DOG

What shades of green do you have?


----------



## ciscosfc

Not the best pics. I'll post more next week when I take the car outta the shop. THANKS TO DETONATER FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH 1 POUND OF CHARCOAL FLAKE!!!


----------



## Raise Up

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 1200066
> View attachment 1200074
> View attachment 1200082
> View attachment 1200090
> 
> Not the best pics. I'll post more next week when I take the car outta the shop. THANKS TO DETONATER FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH 1 POUND OF CHARCOAL FLAKE!!!


What did you use for the base color?


----------



## ciscosfc

Raise Up said:


> What did you use for the base color?


 black base coat with Charcoal Grey paint and charcoal flakes.


----------



## Raise Up

ciscosfc said:


> black base coat with Charcoal Grey paint and charcoal flakes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

B DOG said:


> What shades of green do you have?


Sup, Bengie.. 



ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 1200066
> View attachment 1200074
> View attachment 1200082
> View attachment 1200090
> 
> Not the best pics. I'll post more next week when I take the car outta the shop. THANKS TO DETONATER FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH 1 POUND OF CHARCOAL FLAKE!!!


:h5:



Raise Up said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup G! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES SOME PIECES WITH SPARKLE EFX FLAKE. GREAT PRODUCT


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> HERES SOME PIECES WITH SPARKLE EFX FLAKE. GREAT PRODUCT


Looking good Ant! Thanks for the bump.. What's next? :biggrin:



bigshod said:


> ttt


WHAT! Where you been at! my number is still the same.:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 1200066
> View attachment 1200074
> View attachment 1200082
> View attachment 1200090
> 
> Not the best pics. I'll post more next week when I take the car outta the shop. THANKS TO DETONATER FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH 1 POUND OF CHARCOAL FLAKE!!!


Looking good! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84




----------



## DETONATER

Get your pound of gold today. $70.00 delivered. 

Paypal: [email protected] Leave your shipping info in the Notes field. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 63hardtoprider

A small video of my Fleetwood "County Blues" painted by Chino's Dreamworks using the following

.015 sfx royal blue 
.008 sfx Ice Blue
.008 sfx Ice green
.008 sfx stratosphere
.008 sfx chrome






Even if you can't tell from the video, it's almost BLINDING in the sun. This flake is UNREAL in how bright it is.


----------



## marquis_on_3

63hardtoprider said:


> A small video of my Fleetwood "County Blues" painted by Chino's Dreamworks using the following
> 
> .015 sfx royal blue
> .008 sfx Ice Blue
> .008 sfx Ice green
> .008 sfx stratosphere
> .008 sfx chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you can't tell from the video, it's almost BLINDING in the sun. This flake is UNREAL in how bright it is.



:thumbsup:


----------



## marquis_on_3

got my flake today....tits as always!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Get your pound of gold today. $70.00 delivered. 

Paypal: [email protected] Leave your shipping info in the Notes field. :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyMexican210

What are your prices for ocean spray flake?


----------



## DETONATER

DirtyMexican210 said:


> What are your prices for ocean spray flake?


$20 per 4oz $65 per pound, plus postage.. Message me with the qty you need and I'll get you a total with payment instructions.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FestersGarage

I am going to have to talk to you about some flake for a vehicle that I recently bought and need some panels repaired/repainted. Your product looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## DETONATER

FestersGarage said:


> I am going to have to talk to you about some flake for a vehicle that I recently bought and need some panels repaired/repainted. Your product looks absolutely stunning.


Ok sounds good, I can supply you with the flake. message me what you need..


----------



## hairtransplantsurgeon

Thanks


----------



## Carby84

Lookin for some flake tht would look good on a lauren green poly paint..


----------



## BIGBEN

I need 4 oz of ice green .008


----------



## DETONATER

All messages replied to.. Thanks..


----------



## Big Hollywood

PM sent, really impressive products


----------



## sour diesel

does anybody have any pics of lazor green over green base? the youtube videos seem to only be mixed with emerald green and i wana see straight lazor green


----------



## sour diesel

elspock84 said:


>


what color flake is this and what base?


----------



## DETONATER

sour diesel said:


> does anybody have any pics of lazor green over green base? the youtube videos seem to only be mixed with emerald green and i wana see straight lazor green


If you have seen the Laser Yellow on youtube they are very close in effect. Those vid's are over black though. the flakes flip greens, teals, golds, the green flips also blue-ish colors also.


----------



## BIGBEN

Got my flake today thanks for the speedee shipping


----------



## EternalLowLife93

I got a question, Could you put a small sample pack together for test panels? There is 2-3 colors I'm looking at, want to flake a top, would like to do test panels to see what goes best with the body of the car.


----------



## DETONATER

EternalLowLife93 said:


> I got a question, Could you put a small sample pack together for test panels? There is 2-3 colors I'm looking at, want to flake a top, would like to do test panels to see what goes best with the body of the car.


replied the other day.


----------



## clutch1

Daaang. I've been out a minute but this flake's still poppin I see! 

Elspock's become a god I think! 

I'm still ridin a bike I did up with the showstopper, and I've got like half a pound of blue I've gotta spray onto my Buick one of these years. Didn't put enough on the first time 
Never enough, though, right? Unless it's dirty flaked


----------



## DETONATER

clutch1 said:


> Daaang. I've been out a minute but this flake's still poppin I see!
> 
> Elspock's become a god I think!
> 
> I'm still ridin a bike I did up with the showstopper, and I've got like half a pound of blue I've gotta spray onto my Buick one of these years. Didn't put enough on the first time
> Never enough, though, right? Unless it's dirty flaked


:h5: Sup!!!


----------



## 801Rider

Well went through the last of my Kustom Shop flake. I'll be hitting you up on some of that silver. I was real happy with your silver and charcoal


----------



## DETONATER

801Rider said:


> Well went through the last of my Kustom Shop flake. I'll be hitting you up on some of that silver. I was real happy with your silver and charcoal


Hell yeah! Thanks ! Let me know.


----------



## DETONATER

$75 per pound.. Crystal Ice.. .008


----------



## midwestlow

hook me up with some of that Crystal ice flake. How can I order


----------



## lowlowlvr

DETONATER said:


>





What size of metal flake is used on must cars??


----------



## DETONATER

midwestlow said:


> hook me up with some of that Crystal ice flake. How can I order


I had messaged you a while back, Haven't heard from you.. 



lowlowlvr said:


> What size of metal flake is used on must cars??


#1 .008 Easier to cover and dances like crazy.. #2.015 for those who want that bass boat look.. Some cover with .008 and in the last coat may put a touch of .015 or .025 for added effect. :thumbsup: 

I love it when a return customer sends a payment knowing what they want and they message me ... Hey! Payment sent.. send me bla bla bla....! YES Sir! it's on it's way.. :h5:

But if you don't know.. you can always ask.. I'm more than happy to do my best to help...


----------



## SERIOUS

Is that crystal ice flake clear or white.. Will it look like salt on darker bases or does it disappear into the clear and sparkle when light hits it?


----------



## DETONATER

SERIOUS said:


> Is that crystal ice flake clear or white.. Will it look like salt on darker bases or does it disappear into the clear and sparkle when light hits it?


I have not seen it yet over a darker base. It does reflect silver, when seen in a shaded area you will see silver flakes. I would say yes you would probable see the effect.


----------



## bonediggetie

Hey bro you got that crystal ice in stock ready to ship?


----------



## DETONATER

bonediggetie said:


> Hey bro you got that crystal ice in stock ready to ship?


Yes Sir..


----------



## thesnowgod

Yet another perfect transaction from SparkleEfx!!!!!!

Bike I did and just as I was about to get it ready, my brother in law calls.... says he has a Honda head he wants done. I ask what he wants, he laughs and asks "can you do REALLY wild green flake?" I laugh right back and said, "Funny you should ask....doing a bike shortly. I'd do 'em both at the same time." 






























"Lime Green" .008 over black by the way. Told Mark what I wanted, he sent what I needed. Awesome guy and he's NEVER let me down.


----------



## Martian

Received the flake today....Thanks 
(you weren't kidding when you say FAST shipping!!)


----------



## DETONATER

thesnowgod said:


> Yet another perfect transaction from SparkleEfx!!!!!!
> 
> Bike I did and just as I was about to get it ready, my brother in law calls.... says he has a Honda head he wants done. I ask what he wants, he laughs and asks "can you do REALLY wild green flake?" I laugh right back and said, "Funny you should ask....doing a bike shortly. I'd do 'em both at the same time."
> 
> View attachment 1308633
> View attachment 1308641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1308649
> View attachment 1308657
> 
> 
> 
> "Lime Green" .008 over black by the way. Told Mark what I wanted, he sent what I needed. Awesome guy and he's NEVER let me down.


Looking good! Thanks for posting..! 



Martian said:


> Received the flake today....Thanks
> (you weren't kidding when you say FAST shipping!!)


:thumbsup:


----------



## clutch1

Daaang that crystal ice is killin it. Never seen white flake dancing like that. I might have to get that instead of ice pearl next white that I mess with.


----------



## bonediggetie

Crystal ice flaked out top with patterns on top Thanks Mark!


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest

I'm getting ready to paint my caddy... I'm going with a metallic silver... What color flake would you recommend that i use... I was thinking the show chrome ,crystal flake or ice pearl... Not to sure which one will stand out more and look good with silver... I want the flake to stand out... I would really appreciate your help... Thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

CadillacsFinest said:


> I'm getting ready to paint my caddy... I'm going with a metallic silver... What color flake would you recommend that i use... I was thinking the show chrome ,crystal flake or ice pearl... Not to sure which one will stand out more and look good with silver... I want the flake to stand out... I would really appreciate your help... Thanks homie


Sup! Show Stopper Chrome is the only way to go..Did you want to order a pound today?


----------



## monte187ls

can i get a price on a pound of standard flake and a half of pound of mini purple shipped to tx 78415


----------



## DETONATER

monte187ls said:


> can i get a price on a pound of standard flake and a half of pound of mini purple shipped to tx 78415


Message sent, Thanks!!


----------



## B DOG




----------



## B DOG

Will be ordering some blues really soon.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ratfink ben

Do you have any pictures of the ice green flake sprayed on anything.


----------



## DETONATER

ratfink ben said:


> Do you have any pictures of the ice green flake sprayed on anything.


Here is a mix but mostly ice green..


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

What's up mark this is Ruben , I want to re paint my 65 (just clowning) I want to talk to you about flake and also if you know of a decent painter that can shoot flake , can you give me a call when you get a chance . Gracias 909-376-5077




W


----------



## clutch1

Need a sandin and some more clear coat tomorrow but the daily driver's hood has some flavor now thanks to sparklefx.


----------



## clutch1

Sanded and cleared and now this det flake is dancing like it should. 


Thanks again for the great flake homie!

All 3 rides sporting some flake in some way


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Trying to order some flake can you PM me Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan

How much for ajar of .004 silver it's been a while since I ordered some


----------



## 63CaddyGurl

Its been a year or so since I've ordered, I loved it so much the first time around I wanna use Sparkle EFX on my 67 C-10 that we'll be painting this week. Needing some Crystal Ice flake, can you tell me how much I'll need? Truck is going to be painted white. Thanks !!


----------



## Jake07

Need a price on copper and gold 1/2 pounds


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

backyard64 said:


> This purple looks sick too
> View attachment 984201


 WHATS THE NAME OF THIS FLAKE?...LOOKS GOOD... PM ME THANKS


----------



## DETONATER

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Trying to order some flake can you PM me Thanks:thumbsup:


ttt



dirty dan said:


> How much for ajar of .004 silver it's been a while since I ordered some


will pm.. 



63CaddyGurl said:


> Its been a year or so since I've ordered, I loved it so much the first time around I wanna use Sparkle EFX on my 67 C-10 that we'll be painting this week. Needing some Crystal Ice flake, can you tell me how much I'll need? Truck is going to be painted white. Thanks !!


replied via email.. thanks 



Jake07 said:


> Need a price on copper and gold 1/2 pounds


will pm.. 



MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> WHATS THE NAME OF THIS FLAKE?...LOOKS GOOD... PM ME THANKS


purple fusion.. :thumbsup:

Sorry to everyone for not getting back to all of you sooner.. I work many jobs.. this is only one of them..


----------



## brenden

hi mate? can you ship to australia? I have a Pontiac that needs the roof re-done.


----------



## DETONATER

clutch1 said:


> Sanded and cleared and now this det flake is dancing like it should.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the great flake homie!
> 
> All 3 rides sporting some flake in some way


Looks good Clutch1, Crazy hood.. 



brenden said:


> hi mate? can you ship to australia? I have a Pontiac that needs the roof re-done.


Yes, I have several times. Send me a message with your needs.. Thanks.


----------



## BackNtheDay

elspock84 said:


> no wit a binder


whats better to shoot flakes with blinder or clear??


----------



## BackNtheDay

DETONATER said:


> If you have seen that car in person driving around and seen the flake in person, you would choose that color as your base. So it's very close to the same color. Hope this helps.


how much for some flakes?


----------



## brenden

I've sent you a pm...


----------



## DETONATER

BackNtheDay said:


> whats better to shoot flakes with blinder or clear??


I like clear, but it depends on what your doing I guess.. and what you like.. Small areas or patterns .. intercoat.. overall flake job = clear.. 



BackNtheDay said:


> how much for some flakes?


$65 per pound $20 per 4oz plus postage.. 



brenden said:


> I've sent you a pm...


Replied.. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## badcayne

you have any pics of flakes that look good over just plain white?


----------



## BUBBTOP60

BackNtheDay said:


> whats better to shoot flakes with blinder or clear??


Last flake job i did was with waterbourne clear base as a carrier,I've used DBC500 & clear as carriers in the past,nothing touches the waterbourne clear base as a carrier,the flake stays suspended once it's mixed,surprised more guys aren't using this method now.


----------



## DETONATER

badcayne said:


> you have any pics of flakes that look good over just plain white?


Crystal Ice Flake


----------



## jache616

PMd. 
Nice product!


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

jache616 said:


> PMd.
> Nice product!


X2


----------



## hurri

hi . i got some flakes from you a couple of years ago that you shipped to sweden, great stuff. now i need more 
got a new project a 59 caddy lowrider style i was thinking of an silver flake paintjob on it , what should i use to get the most "pop" on it ,


----------



## DETONATER

hurri said:


> hi . i got some flakes from you a couple of years ago that you shipped to sweden, great stuff. now i need more
> got a new project a 59 caddy lowrider style i was thinking of an silver flake paintjob on it , what should i use to get the most "pop" on it ,


Pm sent.. Thanks!


----------



## 801Rider

Flake came in today. Thanks bro


----------



## DETONATER

801Rider said:


> Flake came in today. Thanks bro


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Just some of the colors.. $20 + postage.. 4oz ea


----------



## thesnowgod

Just ANOTHER shout out to Sparkle Efx! Mark is the ONLY man I'll go to for flake. A work in progress I'm doing for the guitar player of Nine Lashes. Will post more once it's done.


----------



## clutch1

That Crystal flake looks sick!!! Looks like it might be the new way to go over white vs ice pearl.. or both? 

Does that 'ice cold blue' do any flip flop like the other ice flakes, or is it just a straight color like you see in the jar?


----------



## DETONATER

thesnowgod said:


> Just ANOTHER shout out to Sparkle Efx! Mark is the ONLY man I'll go to for flake. A work in progress I'm doing for the guitar player of Nine Lashes. Will post more once it's done.
> 
> View attachment 1467274


Thanks!! Looking good...:thumbsup:



clutch1 said:


> That Crystal flake looks sick!!! Looks like it might be the new way to go over white vs ice pearl.. or both?
> 
> Does that 'ice cold blue' do any flip flop like the other ice flakes, or is it just a straight color like you see in the jar?


Sup.. yes the crystal ice is a nice product.. reflects like white ice pearl but on steroids.. Ice cold blue is a standard color..


----------



## bodyman1979

that sounds like a good idea...........


BUBBTOP60 said:


> Last flake job i did was with waterbourne clear base as a carrier,I've used DBC500 & clear as carriers in the past,nothing touches the waterbourne clear base as a carrier,the flake stays suspended once it's mixed,surprised more guys aren't using this method now.


----------



## brenden

pm sent again, sorry about the delay. new dad life...


----------



## DETONATER

brenden said:


> pm sent again, sorry about the delay. new dad life...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

Stratto Blue


----------



## DETONATER

Dino said:


> Stratto Blue


Looking good Dino!, keep an eye out Wednesday for your package.. Bling Bling.. :thumbsup:


----------



## brenden

Package got here safe and sound, awesome work mate, thank you very much!


----------



## DETONATER

brenden said:


> Package got here safe and sound, awesome work mate, thank you very much!


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## bigg_E

:thumbsup:


----------



## hurri

a silver flaked 59 caddy in sweden. 
1 pound of 008 show stopper chrome and 1 pound of 015 shows stopper chrome
on a silver metallic ppg base with a lots of white pearl in it .
still gotta color sand it and flow on a couple of layers clear on it ,


----------



## DETONATER

hurri said:


> a silver flaked 59 caddy in sweden.
> 1 pound of 008 show stopper chrome and 1 pound of 015 shows stopper chrome
> on a silver metallic ppg base with a lots of white pearl in it .
> still gotta color sand it and flow on a couple of layers clear on it ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## CharkBait

hey whats, I need ocean jewel flake. do you still have that one?pm sent.


----------



## DETONATER

CharkBait said:


> hey whats, I need ocean jewel flake. do you still have that one?pm sent.


Done deal thanks!


----------



## droopy60046

Wats goin on lookn to see if u still carry that crystal yellow...lookn for 2lbs..let me kno


----------



## DETONATER

droopy60046 said:


> Wats goin on lookn to see if u still carry that crystal yellow...lookn for 2lbs..let me kno


Yes, Email replied.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eurocabi

send you a msg


----------



## Eurocabi

fast shipping and awesome flake!


----------



## rhr26

How much Crystal ice flake would I need to cover a 1976 monte carlo?


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## JustCruisin

Looking good Spock! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

THANKS BROTHA! havent posted here since july :facepalm:


----------



## DETONATER

rhr26 said:


> How much Crystal ice flake would I need to cover a 1976 monte carlo?


Sup! 2-3 lbs :thumbsup:



elspock84 said:


> THANKS BROTHA! havent posted here since july :facepalm:



As we can see this dude has been in the lab getting busy... Get Down with your bad self.. :h5:


----------



## rhr26

I would like to purchase a jar of Crystal ice flake. Please send me info to send payment


----------



## elspock84

cinnamon over blackbase


----------



## Eurocabi

will be getting in touch for more flake, this stuff works great


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for 4 oz crystal ice


----------



## streetsupraz

Eurocabi said:


> will be getting in touch for more flake, this stuff works great
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592673


What color is this?


----------



## DETONATER

streetsupraz said:


> What color is this?


Purple Fusion


----------



## Eurocabi

yes sir...


----------



## $piff

How much for 1lb. Of fire red.


----------



## DETONATER

$piff said:


> How much for 1lb. Of fire red.


Pm sent. $70.00 shipped.. :thumbsup:


----------



## $piff

Looking for a gold to match a 49er helmet, maybe light gold in 4oz? What would you suggest?


----------



## DETONATER

$piff said:


> Looking for a gold to match a 49er helmet, maybe light gold in 4oz? What would you suggest?


Sorry I haven't been here much lately.. ... I do have more of a soft color gold that may work if you haven't found anything..


----------



## SHAMROCK

Do you have turquoise colors


----------



## DETONATER

It's been so long that I almost didn't remember how to post a picture here... You can catch me on IG or Face ..


IG, Sparkleefx
Face, Mark Sparkle Efx Flake.. The New Page. 

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:drama::wave:


----------



## Angelitos187

2 lbs of holo red shipped to 79720


----------



## slo

Can you ship this stuff overseas?


----------



## DETONATER

slo said:


> Can you ship this stuff overseas?


Yes,


----------



## jache616

Gloss Black Base
Gunmetal 0.08 Intercoat
Holographic 0.08 Intercoat
Clear Coat


----------



## bonediggetie

Need to order some flake pm sent bro.


----------



## DETONATER

My bad for not stopping in here much. I will make it a point to be back more often... Flake is always on deck... I'm on facebook.. " Mark Sparkle Efx Flake " is my new page there..


----------



## DETONATER

.015 Ready to ship $70 delivered to All US states..
Paypal: [email protected] Include shipping address 
in notes.. International postage extra


----------



## One hot summer 63

DETONATER said:


> .015 Ready to ship $70 delivered to All US states..
> Paypal: [email protected] Include shipping address
> in notes.. International postage extra


What's the cost on a pound shipped to Sacramento, ca


----------



## DETONATER

One hot summer 63 said:


> What's the cost on a pound shipped to Sacramento, ca


$70 Total.. to any US state..


----------



## jdreynolds

Don't Give John Munoz Credit. He wont pay. One hot summer 63


----------



## One hot summer 63

jdreynolds said:


> Don't Give John Munoz Credit. He wont pay. One hot summer 63


You can't get credit you stupid fuck . Pay first then he ships it out . Your just making yourself sound Fucking stupid.


----------



## jdreynolds

Just spreading the word.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

do you still have laser yellow


----------



## Godssgift11

I need laser pink 0.8 4oz


----------



## DETONATER

83lac-va-beach said:


> do you still have laser yellow


Yes. Shoot me a message with the qty you need. Thanks



Godssgift11 said:


> I need laser pink 0.8 4oz


I just msg'd you back on Facebook and also here.


----------



## chef

What's up big mark , how you been big dog just wanted reach out to you brother cause I need 1 pound of your show stopper chrome flake


----------



## DETONATER

*All colors are stocked in MICRO .008 Chrome is available in multiple sizes. .004 ultra mini, .008 micro, .015 standard, .025 large Hex << .025 Old School Square *


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DETONATER

Hit me up on Instagram, Sparkle EFX or Facebook . Mark Sparkle Efx Flake .. Email: [email protected]


----------



## npazzin

70 a pound for the regal red?


----------



## DETONATER

npazzin said:


> 70 a pound for the regal red?


Yes, That is a price with postage for any US State.


----------



## npazzin

Pm me your info please


----------



## treyimpala

:thumbsup:

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

treyimpala said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :nicoderm:


What's uP!


----------



## bigshod

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

Sup! Bigshod...


----------



## Fleetwoodpimpin2

DETONATER said:


> Here is a mix but mostly ice green..


Love this color. Ice green and what else? Im guessing a similar color base??


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## eazy 77 mc

Can you pm your info I'm interested in the crystal ice


----------



## DETONATER

eazy 77 mc said:


> Can you pm your info I'm interested in the crystal ice


Pm sent. Thanks!


----------



## 63CaddyGurl

Interested in buying a few different colors, looking for hot pink, purples, silver, and white flake. either .004 or .008 in size. You can PM me or email me at [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## DETONATER

BTTMFT! Cash me of facebook or Ig :thumbsup:


----------



## iam4rcr3

How much for a lb of .015 blue flake? Like a Kentucky Wildcats blue.


----------



## Trend68

sweeeeeeet boards homie !


----------



## DETONATER

You guys can find me on Instagram #Sparkleefx or on Facebook Sparkle Efx Flake. Email: [email protected]


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER said:


> You guys can find me on Instagram #Sparkleefx or on Facebook Sparkle Efx Flake. Email: [email protected]


2021 Still on deck..


----------

